#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-27
<EPTU> hmm...
<EPTU> hello?
<Terras_earth> hi
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<RBS> dma
<RBS> 음
<RBS> @@;;
<RBS> 그냥 무작정 들어왔는데
<RBS> 모두들 잠수중인거같네요.ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 수고욥
<jincreator> 네, 수고하세요.
<jincreator> ...사실 예의상 높은 사람에게 하는 말은 아니군요.
<RBS> 윽
<RBS> 죄송합니다^^;
<RBS> 우분투 사이트 보다가 들어와서
<RBS> 여기 규칙을 몰라서요
<jincreator> 저도 말 하고 알았습니다. ^^;
<RBS> 리눅스에서 설치하는 프로그램에 대한 정보를 모아놓은 사이트같은곳이 있을까요?
<RBS> 실례가 안된다면 ^^;;
<RBS> 구글링 으로 찾아보고는 있는데
<RBS> 제가 뭘 보고 있는지조차 몰라서요
<RBS> 지금 아무것도 모르는 상태에서 클라우드 책사놓고 보는데 리눅스에서부터 막혀서요.헤헤..^^;
<jincreator> http://freshmeat.net/
<RBS> 앗 감사합니다^^
<jincreator> 이외에도 몇 군데 있기는 합니다만...
<jincreator> 그냥 구글에서 (프로그램 목적) linux 찾는 게 빠르고 정확할겁니다.
<RBS> 예. 그런데 너무 탐색범위가 넓어져서
<RBS> 수풀속에 바늘 찾기..라는 심정이라서요..
<jincreator> 게다가 우분투에는 "우분투 소프트웨어 센터"라는 프로그램이 있어 앱스토어에서 앱 찾아보듯이 찾을 수 있습니다.
<RBS> 아! 그런게 있었군요
<hanbin973> 오늘 시험 대박입니다. ㅋㅋㅋ 음악 한개 틀린개 전부 ㅋㅋㅋ
<minggwu> 안녕하세요?
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 __
<hanbin973> 뭐지 =.= 인사만하고 나가다니
<RBS> 으
<hanbin973> 무슨 일이세용?
<RBS> 한참 세팅하고 halt 로 종료하니
<RBS> 다음에 우분투가 안켜져요.ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 리셋?
<RBS> 예 다시 킬려고
<hanbin973> 어디서부터가 먹통인데요
<RBS> halt 명령어로 종료했는데요
<RBS> 바로 우분투 시작했는데
<RBS> 커서만 달랑 뜨고 진행이 안되네요..
<hanbin973> 아 그렇군요 =.=
<hanbin973> 흠.. 무슨 세팅하셧는데요?
<RBS> 강제 종료라 그런가..;
<cartes9> grub에 문제생긴건가용
<RBS> 그렇게 많은건 안했구요
<RBS> 토요일에도 이런 일이 있어서
<hanbin973> 커서까지는 떴으니
<hanbin973> 부트로더랑은 상관없는듯하네요
<RBS> 달랑 root 계정 만들어놓고 스냅샷찍어놓고
<hanbin973> 그놈 리셋달리는건 어떨까요? ㄷ
<RBS> 한번 전에 문제생겼을때랑 같나 싶어서
<hanbin973> .g 뭐시기
<RBS> 그냥 halt 해본거거든요..
<hanbin973> 날리면 괜찮아질지도.. ( 아 맞다 이제 유니티지 =.= )
<RBS> 이 종료 방식에 문제인건가..
<RBS> 전 ubuntu 11.04 server 버전 깔아서
<RBS> 있는건 콘솔 창뿐..ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 커서가 뜬다는 것은
<hanbin973> 이 마우스 포인터 아인가요? ㄷ
<RBS> 그냥 아무것도 없는 화면에
<RBS> _
<RBS> 이거 하나요.ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 아하!
<hanbin973> ..... 부팅할때 하드 좀 긁어주나요 ㄷ?
<RBS> 클라우드 구축해보겠다고
<RBS> 아뇨
<hanbin973> 그러면 커널이나 부트로더 문제 맞는듯 ㄷ
<RBS> vmware에서 돌리는거라
<RBS> 아무리 생각해봐도 halt 명령어로 종료하면
<RBS> 안될거같아요..
<hanbin973> 그런데 halt 는 걍 끄는거 아닌가요. 아니면 강제종료인가?
<RBS> 저도 그냥 잠깐 공부할때 많이 쓴 종료명령어인데
<RBS> 지금와서 본격적으로 할려구 서버 깔아놓고 해보니
<RBS> 우분투 마마께서 다음 부팅을 거절해주시네요..-ㅅ-;;;
<RBS> 으익
<RBS> reboot 해도
<RBS> 그렇네요...;;
<hanbin973> 그러면 어디가 맛이간거지 =.= 부트로더인가 커널인가
<RBS> 한거라곤 우분투 설치후에
<RBS> root 비번 설정뿐..-ㅅ-;;;
<hanbin973> 흠;;
<RBS> 근데 스냅샷으로 그때로 돌아가면
<RBS> 또 잘되요..
<hanbin973> 일단 저는 가바야할것 같네요 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> ㄷ;;;
<RBS> 문제는 종료가...
<RBS> 예
<hanbin973> 죄송합니다 ㅜㅜ
<RBS> 도움 감사해요^^
<RBS> 아녀
<drake_kr> 끙
<RBS> 냠
<drake_kr> 뿌직
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 다들 하이요
<RBS> 안녕하세요(__)
<drake_kr> 네
<RBS> 몇시간째 신지의 사랑한다는 한마디 듣는중
<drake_kr> 요새 갑자기 R&B가 땡기는데
<drake_kr> 추천좀요
<cartes9> So Sick by Neyo
<cartes9> 어때요?
<RBS> 전 노래장르 구분 못하는 남자
<RBS> 아는 노래도 많지 않은 남자..ㅋ
<RBS> 멜론에서 한달 정액으로 마구잡이로 듣는데
<cartes9> 저는 Jazz, Rap
<cartes9> 좋아해요
<RBS> 저렴하게 여러 노래를 들을 수 있어 좋네요
<drake_kr> 전 그쪽은 crossover하고 fusion jazz쪽
<drake_kr> T나 vanessa mae
<RBS> 으악 전문가시다..
<drake_kr> 음..
<RBS> 전 딱히 가리지않고 들어서 코요테의 노래가 듣고싶다하면
<drake_kr> 이노래가 so sick이었구나..
<RBS> 코요테로 긁어서 들어요
<drake_kr> 음
<RBS> 그중에 필받는 노래 있으면
<RBS> 그것만 반복
<RBS> 지금은 사랑한다는한마디가
<drake_kr> 전 그런사람 매우 싫음..
<RBS> 컥
<drake_kr> 최소한 3곡 정도는 해줬으면 해요
<drake_kr> 앨범단위로 리핏 하시던가..
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 혼자 들으시는건 괜찮은데
<RBS> 혼자 듣고 있어요..ㅎ
<RBS> 혼자서 리눅스랑 씨름하면서
<RBS> 듣는..
<RBS> 왠지 마음의 위안이 되서..ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 우분투 11.04 데스크탑으로 깔았는데 167개의 업데이트를 하겠다고
<RBS> 뜨는데 이거 다해줘야할까요..0ㅅ0;;
<drake_kr> 과감하게 Cancel 하세요
<drake_kr> 귀찮게 어디서 업데이트를 들이대
<RBS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 시즈쿠사 유미 괜찮을라나
<RBS> centos 를 깔았을때도 저거 업데이트 다해줬더니
<RBS> 시간만 잔뜩 잡아먹어서
<drake_kr> 센트라..
<RBS> 클라우딩 컴퓨팅 책을 사놓고
<cartes9> 저도 센트 OS 깔려있어요
<cartes9> 아 지웠구낭
<RBS> 처음엔 센트 깔고 해보다가
<RBS> 그냥 지우고 우분투로 공부 시작하려는 중
<RBS> 근데 토요일부터 진도가 안나감.ㅋ.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 깔았다 지웠다 하는건 별 도움이 안돼요
<RBS> 음..우분투 서버버전 깔고
<RBS> 좀 하다가 halt 했더니
<RBS> 다음 켤때 화면에 커서만 달랑 있어서요
<RBS> 그것때문에 애먹다가 지금 데스크탑 버전으로
<RBS> 다시 설치한거에요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 서버도 11.04는 불안정하던데..
<RBS> 저 문제때문에 토요일날 한게 오늘아침에 보니
<drake_kr> 6.06하고 10.04가 짱이에요
<RBS> 완전 다 날라가서..
<RBS> 아 안정 불안정 버전이
<RBS> 있었던가요?;;ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 리눅스 초보라 그런걸 몰랐네..ㅅ-;;;
<drake_kr> 음 안정 불안정이라기보다는
<drake_kr> 아무래도 최신것은 불안정하죠..
<RBS> 그렇군요..
<RBS> 최신것이 좋을꺼라 생각했는데
<RBS> 역시 현실은 시궁창..ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> jass stone 괜찮을라나
<drake_kr> RBS :: 제경우는 현재 서버 버전 대충 5개 정도 운용중이에요
<RBS> 와우..;;
<RBS> 서버 관리자이신가요?;
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 우분투가 편해서
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰는거 보고 애들이 깔아달래서 깔아줌
<RBS> ㄷㄷ;;
<RBS> 아 집에서요?
<drake_kr> 친구 사무실에 웹겸 파일서버 한개
<drake_kr> 아는 사장님 웹하드 한개
<RBS> 아하.
<drake_kr> 저 쓰는거 한개
<RBS> 전 클라우드 구축해보겠다구
<drake_kr> 클라우드..
<RBS> 책 두권 사놓고 보는데
<drake_kr> 몇개나 붙이시게요
<RBS> 시작에서 막혔어요.ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 아직 그것까진 생각안하구요
<RBS> 일단 vmware 로 몇개 붙여보는데서부터..
<drake_kr> 로드밸런싱도 하셔야할테고..
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 문제는
<RBS> 그런 것에 대해서는 지식이 거의 없어요..ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 지금 학원에 다니고 있는데
<drake_kr> L4 장비는.. 비싼데....
<RBS> 보안에 대한 학원이라
<RBS> 윽
<RBS> 그렇게까지 혼자 구축은
<RBS> 아니구요
<drake_kr> 학원...
<drake_kr> 학원에서 배워서 실무에 써먹을 수 있는게.. 20%정도 된다고 봐야겠군요..
<RBS> 취업을 목적으로 다니는데
<RBS> 애초에 여기가
<RBS> 보안 위주로 가르키는 학원이라
<cartes9> 저도 인터넷 찌라시에 걸려서
<drake_kr> 대학의 경우 5%면 훌륭한거고..
<RBS> 네트워크나 지금 제가 하고 있는 것두
<RBS> 그냥 알아서 혼자 공부해야해요..ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 저도 처음에 그 찌라시에 걸려서
<cartes9> 저도 인터넷 찌라시에 걸려서, IT뱅크 등록했는데 피봤었어요
<RBS> itbank 헉..
<drake_kr> 흠..
<RBS> 저도 거기 걸렸었는데.ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> RBS님은 어디에요?
<RBS> 지금은 kisec 으로
<RBS> 왔어요
<RBS> 보안쪽으로는 여기 학원이..
<cartes9> 검색검색
<RBS> 상당한 인맥을 갖추고 있죠..
<RBS> 영업이 없는 학원..
<drake_kr> kisec 괜찮다던데 왜 거서 들어오는 애들 수준이 낮은건지는 모름
<RBS> ㅋㅋ;
<RBS> 아무래도 보안관련 지식만 배우다보니..
<RBS> 전반적인 수준이 매우 평이해져서 그런게 아닐까요
<RBS> 올해부턴 3개월로 줄어서
<drake_kr> 비트에서 자바를 6개월 배웠다는 아이가 어째서 import 하나 제대로 못 하는지..
<RBS> 기초만 배우는데도 벅차요..
<RBS> -ㅁ-
<RBS> 6개월...;;;
<cartes9> 비트는 평좋던데요
<drake_kr> 평이야 좋죠
<cartes9> 그게 자기가 자의로 의욕이 나와서 하는 학생하고
<cartes9> 그냥 하라는대로 한 학생하고 차이가 나서 그렇지않나요
<drake_kr> 그런게 있나요
<RBS> 음..
<RBS> 하고 싶지 않은데
<RBS> 취업때문에 공부하는 학생은
<RBS> 있을 수 있겠죠?
<drake_kr> 아니 자의로 하는 학생이 있는지가 궁금..
<RBS> 윽
<RBS> 전 자의로 클라우드 공부하는데요.ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 학원에서 배운거랑 완전 다른 테클 공부중..;
<drake_kr> openstack쪽 보고계시는거?
<RBS> 지금 2주간 장기 심화 발표인데
<RBS> 혼자 3개월짜리 클라우드 컴퓨팅 프로젝트 시작..
<drake_kr> 그럼 클라우드가 어디에 필요한지는 알고있고요?
<RBS> 지금 책 보면서 thrift 설치부터해볼려구요
<RBS> big data 를 다루는
<RBS> 서버에 적합한것으로 생각하구 있어요
<drake_kr> 큰 데이터라면 어느정도?
<RBS> 이것저것 여러 설명하는걸 보긴했는데
<RBS> 아직 저것밖에 머리속에 와닿지 않아서
<drake_kr> 일례로 제경우 하드만 12TB 쓰고 있어요
<RBS> 음
<drake_kr> 저는 클라우드가 아니지요..
<RBS> 모르겠습니다
<RBS> OTL
<drake_kr> 근데 클라우드 구성한것들중 8T도 안되는것들 많아요
<RBS> 음 그렇군요..
<drake_kr> 목적을 알아야 공부도 쉽죠
<drake_kr> 왜 지금 기업들이 클라우드에 열광을 하는지도 모르고 '어어어 클라우드가 좋대 어어어' 이런건 좀 거시기한데요
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 제가 클라우드 시작한게
<RBS> 오 이거 흥미로운데 라는 생각이 우선으로
<RBS> 책을 잡은거라
<drake_kr> 걍
<drake_kr> '책이 거기 있었다'
<RBS> ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 아뇨
<RBS> 클라우드가 관심이 생겨서
<RBS> 책을 구하고
<RBS> 본다 정도?
<drake_kr> 클라우드에 어째서 관심이..
<RBS> 클라우드라고 해서 인터넷 검색을 해보면
<RBS> 아주 좋은거 하지만 미래는 어떻게 될지 모른다
<RBS> 이것밖에 안나와서요
<drake_kr> 넷상에서 클라우드에 대해 검색을 하면
<drake_kr> 네이버의 경우 1,2페이지는 쓸데없는 얘기만 나오고
<RBS> 왜 관심이 생겼냐구 하면 저도 잘 모르겠어요
<RBS> 그냥 미친듯이 땡겨서..
<drake_kr> 구글에서는 그나마 좀 제대로 설명이 나오는건 있는거 같던데..
<RBS> 예
<drake_kr> 그냥 '어어어 클라우드가 좋대 어어어 그게 뭔데 어어어 몰라 어어어'
<RBS> 네이버에서 찾기도 하구 구글에서도 보고
<RBS> 근데 제가 클라우드에 대해서 설명할 수 있는 부분은
<RBS> big data 에서 자료 검색이 빠르다는 것 정도
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 전혀 감을 못 잡고 계시네용 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 어리석어보이다면 죄송합니다..;
<RBS> 큰 가르침을 내려주소서..OTL
<drake_kr> 저야 뭐
<drake_kr> 우분투포럼의 김구라라고 불리니
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 걍 RBS님 기분 생각 안 하고 말씀드릴게요
<RBS> 클라우드 컴퓨팅 학원이 있나 찾아보긴했는데
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 편히 말씀하시면 돼요
<drake_kr> 지금 완전 감을 못 잡고 계십니다..
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 그렇겠죠..;
<RBS> 원래 가벼운 마음으로 붙잡았다가
<drake_kr> 클라우드를 이용하는 이유.
<RBS> 지금 헤매는 상황...;;
<drake_kr> 이걸 알아야 접근이 쉽다고 아까 말씀드렸어요
<RBS> 예
<drake_kr> 일단,
<drake_kr> 서버군의 가상화 시스템입니다.
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 아하
<drake_kr> 한마디면 모든게 다 설명이 되지요
<RBS> 그 개개인에
<RBS> 컴퓨터 자원을 할당한다는걸
<RBS> 말씀하시는거군요..
<RBS> 아 왜 그걸 기억못했지..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 기억을 못한게 아니라,
<drake_kr> 그게 클라우드의 가장 큰 목적인데
<RBS> 책을 보다보니
<drake_kr> 그걸 기억 못한다는건 문제가 심각한거에요
<RBS> 산으로 갔나봐요..-ㅅ-;;
<drake_kr> 개인이 클라우드 구축에 목적을 가지고 있을 상황은 많지가 않죠
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 클라우드 컴퓨팅 보다가
<RBS> http://www.hostway.co.kr/cloud_flexcloud.html# 여기보고
<drake_kr> openstack만 봐도 어느정도 아시겠지만
<RBS> 오 이런것이 가능하구나 하고 시작하고는 책보다가 맨 처음을 아예 망각해버렸네요..;;
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> http://cs.ucloud.com
<RBS> olleh
<drake_kr> 이미 상당히 많은 기업이 뛰어들어서 이제 전혀 새로운 기술도 아닙니다.
<drake_kr> amazon ecloud 당시에 관심이 있으셨다면 대박을 치셨겠지만..
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 현재는 우분투에서 명령어 몇줄로 구성이 가능합니다..
<RBS> 그렇겠네요
<RBS> 아..
<RBS> 그래요?;;
<RBS> 왠지 허탈해지는데..-ㅅ-;;
<RBS> 어쨋든 공부는 해봐야죠
<drake_kr> 뭐, 항상 신기술이란 그런겁니다..
<RBS> 몇줄로 구성이 가능하다라...
<RBS> 세달은 공부해야한다고 생각했는데
<drake_kr> 그래서 제가 신기술에 목매는 친구들한테 이야기하죠..
<drake_kr> 기본을 중시하라고..
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 그래도 일단은 공부해봐야죠...ㅋ
<RBS> 신기술은 아니더래도..
<drake_kr> c나 java, bash를 어느정도 알면, 신기술이 나왔을 때 어떻게 적용하고, 어떻게 풀어나가야 할지 감이 딱 오거든요..
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 전 그 기본이 많이 부족해서..;
<drake_kr> 왜냐하면 이쪽 계통 사람들은 웬만하면 다 c나 java, bash를 알고 있는 사람들이니까요..
<drake_kr> 기본이 가장 재미없긴 합니다.
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 물론 배우는데 '재미'란 요소가 상당히 중요하다고 저는 생각하고요..
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 전 구조를 만들고 어려움에 부딫힐때
<RBS> 기초를 충당하는 식으로 갈려구 생각했었는데요.ㅎ
<RBS> 역시 기초부터 해나가야하는건가..;;
<drake_kr> 제가 자주 하는 이야기가 있는데
<drake_kr> '초밥 요리사라고 매운탕 못 끓이는 요리사도 있디?' <-
<RBS> 음...;;;
<drake_kr> 물론! 못 끓이는 요리사도 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 맛은 어떨까요?
<RBS> 맛이...없을수도 있지 않을까요?;;
<RBS> 뭔가 방향성이 빗나간 답변인거같지만...
<drake_kr> 뭐, 그럴수도 있겠죠.
<drake_kr> RBS님은 지금 뭔가 해야 하는데, 새로운 기술이(또래 아이들은 안 할것 같은) 눈에 띄었고, 부모님이나 친구들에게 자랑하기 위해서 '공부하고 있다'라는 시늉만 하고 있는걸지도 몰라요.
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 아뇨
<RBS> 제 상황에 대해 설명드리자면
<RBS> 만으로 28 나이는 30이구
<RBS> kisec에서 보안관련 공부를 하고 있어요
<RBS> 마지막 장기 심화발표하는데..
<RBS> 이력서를 냈다가
<RBS> 다른애들이랑 시작이 어긋난 상황..
<drake_kr> 아.
<RBS> 에서 혼자 무슨 장기프로젝트를 하면 재미있게 할 수있을까
<RBS> 보다보니 클라우드에 급관심이 가서
<drake_kr> 장기프로젝트라
<RBS> 가볍게 시작해볼까 한게
<RBS> 죽자고 해야할게 되버린거죠...
<drake_kr> 차라리 클라우드같은 신기술을 버리시고,
<RBS> 클라우드를 구축하고 이에 대한 보안관련 이슈를 접목해보자 했던게
<drake_kr> 기본에서 신기술을 융합하는 쪽으로 방향을 잡으시는게 좋을겁니다..
<RBS> 클라우드를 구축하는데 배워야할게 산이 된거죠..
<drake_kr> 네.
<RBS> 뭐랄까 좀 엉뚱하죠?ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> L4 장비에 대해 설명하자면 세시간도 떠들수 있을 정도니까..
<RBS> 기본에서 신기술이라면
<drake_kr> 기본적인 목적에서 출발하지요.
<RBS> 기본에서 nosql 이나 hadoop을 사용하는 방향으로요?
<drake_kr> 저도 지금 장기프로젝트를 하나 하고 있는게 있습니다.
<drake_kr> RPG 게임 만들기를 진행중이지요.
<RBS> rpg 게임만들기라면..
<RBS> 옛날에도 많이있었는데 어느정도 범위를 생각하시는건가요??
<drake_kr> 목적이 RPG고,
<drake_kr> 범위는 정해지지 않았죠.
<drake_kr> 1.0은 작을테고
<drake_kr> 2.0은 좀 더 클테고.
<RBS> ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 3.0 이상이 되면 많이 커질테고.
<RBS> 계속 버전업을 해나가실
<RBS> 생각이시군요..
<drake_kr> 당연히 해야 하는것 아닌가요?
<RBS> pc 용인가요? 아님 안드로이드?
<drake_kr> 대상은.. c가 구동되는 머신이면 됩니다.
<drake_kr> MSDOS용 바이너리까지도 가능할겁니다
<RBS> 음
<drake_kr> 최신쪽으로는 웹브라우저
<RBS> 안드로이드는 c가 구동이...안되지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 뭘 그런걸 따지고 있나요
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 아뇨 궁금해서요
<drake_kr> ... 그게 중요한가요?
<RBS> 안드로이드로 rpg 만들기라면
<RBS> 뭔가 대박칠거같은 느낌?-ㅅ-;;;
<drake_kr> 한번 시작해 보실래요?
<RBS> 아뇨..전 지금 하는것만으로도
<RBS> 너무 벅찹니다..OTL
<drake_kr> 지금 뭘 하고 계시는데요
<RBS> 일단 책은 사놨으니
<RBS> 클라우딩컴퓨터 구현 기술 <-
<RBS> 이거랑 hadoop 완벽가이드
<drake_kr> 자, 명령어 몇줄 치면 끝납니다.
<RBS> 이책 두권은 공부해볼려구요
<RBS> 그래도 고집으로..-ㅅ-;;
<RBS> 공부해볼려구요
<RBS> 어차피 갈때까지 간 몸
<drake_kr> 우리 5월 세미나 자료에 6줄로 끝나는 클라우드 환경 구축에 대해서 세미나를 가졌었습니다.
<RBS> -ㅁ-
<RBS> 그것참.ㅋ.ㅋ
<RBS> OTL
<drake_kr> kt 안재석 박사님께서 몸소 설명을 해주셨지요.
<RBS> 음..;
<drake_kr> 지금부터 빠른 시간 안에 네트워크 기본 OSI부터 다 배우기까지는 시간이 너무 걸리죠.
<RBS> 예..;
<drake_kr> 눈에 보이는 성과는 아무것도 없고요.
<RBS> 어렵죠 많이..
<drake_kr> 어려운게 아니라
<drake_kr> 꼭 해야 될것이 아니라는거죠.
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 그렇군요..
<RBS> 뭔가 허탈해지는듯한..
<drake_kr> 일단은, 국내에서 개발자 일을 하신다면 추천하지 않고요.
<RBS> 예
<drake_kr> 일본어나, 영어가 되신다면 나가서 일을 하시는걸 추천합니다. 만약 개발자라면요.
<RBS> dma
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 국내에서 3~4년 정도 일을하고
<RBS> 해외로 진출하는 방향은 어떨까요
<drake_kr> 일본어나, 영어가 안 되면서 개발자를 꼭 해야겠다 싶으시면..
<drake_kr> 음.....................................
<RBS> OTL
<RBS> 늦은 나이지만
<RBS> 지금부터 시작이라
<RBS> 나이에 제한이 적은 해외 진출은 고려할 수 밖에 없어서요..
<RBS> 개발자가 될지 보안담당자로 보안업무를 할지
<RBS> 아직 모르겠어요
<RBS> 지금은 kisec 학원을 다니고 있지만..
<drake_kr> 음, 그러고보니 제 동생 한넘이 딱 비슷한 나이에 딱 비슷한 경우네요..
<RBS> 음..그분은 어떤 선택을 하신건가요?
<drake_kr> 그넘은
<drake_kr> 테트리스도 안 만들고 있습니다.
<RBS> ???
<drake_kr> 제가
<drake_kr> 개발자 한다는 아이들한테 과제를 주는게 있어요..
<drake_kr> 첫 관문이 테트리스입니다..
<RBS> 아하. c로 프로그래밍하는건가요?
<drake_kr> 뭘로든요.
<drake_kr> 언어는 중요한게 아니지요.
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 그렇군요..
<drake_kr> 뱀으로 짜건 엑셀 vba로 짜건, 뻘짓으로 짜건, lisp로 짜건, gwbasic으로 짜건, asm으로 짜건 아무 상관 없습니다.
<RBS> 음..;
<RBS> c나 자바가 아니면 무척이나 짜기가 어려울거같은데요..;;
<RBS> 특히 asm 이면....ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 뭐 자기한테 맞는거 선택해서 짜면 되니까요.
<RBS> 몇시간전까진 그래도 어려운거 하면서 즐겁게 하고 잇었는데
<RBS> 드레이크님 말씀을 듣고
<RBS> 지금 초 암울 모드에요.ㅋ.
<drake_kr> 죄송..
<RBS> 아니에요
<RBS> 드레이크님이 잘못한게 아니라
<RBS> 제가 잘못 생각하고 있었던게 크네요..ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 애초에 클라우딩 컴퓨팅과 보안이슈의 접목이었는데
<RBS> 애초에 클라우딩 컴퓨팅과 보안이슈의 접목이었는데 제가 너무 큰 것을 바라본건지
<RBS> 모르겠네요..
<drake_kr> 네.. 그러네요..
<RBS> 냠
<drake_kr> 죄송하긴 하지만 좀 정확히 얘기해야 할듯해서요.. 죄송합니다..
<RBS> 그렇지만..보안보다 클라우딩 컴퓨팅이
<RBS> 땡기긴 해요..
<drake_kr> 둘다 큰 관계가 있고..
<RBS> 그래서 더 뼈아픈것일지도
<drake_kr> 그리고 그 두개가.. 기반 지식이 매우 많이 필요하다는것이 문제입니다..
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 상당히 많이 필요로 하죠..ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 그리고 차이가 있다면
<RBS> 보안쪽이 pay가 무척이나 적다는것도...-ㅅ-;;
<drake_kr> 센편이죠 보안쪽이면..
<RBS> 보안을 공부하는 이들의 딜레마중에
<RBS> 아뇨 많이 적어요..
<RBS> 개발자보다도 봉급이 적어서
<drake_kr> ...
<RBS> 정확히 회사에서 보안 담당자의 위치가
<RBS> 아직까진 어정쩡해서
<drake_kr> 보안 컨설턴트지요.
<RBS> 예
<drake_kr> 회사에 보안 담당자는 그냥 시다에요
<drake_kr> 그냥 사고 터지면 책임질 사람.. 뭐 그런 느낌이지요..
<drake_kr> 일반적인 중소기업의 보안 담당자 이야기입니다.
<RBS> 음 그렇죠
<RBS> 보안 취업자리 알아보면
<RBS> 물론 여러가지 부족하지만
<drake_kr> 물론 대기업 보안 담당자들은.. 바늘구녕이고요
<RBS> 중소기업쪽은 급여가
<RBS> 매우 짜서..
<RBS> 지금 제 딜레마가
<drake_kr> 제가 그렇잖아도 내일 보안업체 사장 한명 보러가고..
<RBS> 어디로 취업하느냐도 있어요
<drake_kr> 동생넘중에도 보안업체에 있는 녀석도 있지요.
<drake_kr> 오늘 저녁에 같이 술 먹는 동생도
<RBS> 음. 일하는건 어떻데요??
<drake_kr> 보안업체와 많은 관계를 가지고 있는 녀석이고..
<RBS> 으익
<RBS> 드레이크님 대부시군요..-ㅅ-;;
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-;;;;
<RBS> 전 지금 조직의 장과 대화를 나누고 있던건가..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 데이터베이스보안쪽 다니는 동생녀석은
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 저도 무직입니다.. 만 일단 디자인질 하고 있죠..
<drake_kr> 데이터베이스보안쪽 다니는 동생녀석은
<RBS> 예
<drake_kr> 네이트온에
<drake_kr> 새벽 두시 전에 항상 온라인이고
<RBS> ㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 오전 8시 30분이면 항상 온라인입니다..
<RBS> 퇴근과 출근시간이
<RBS> 명확하네요..
<RBS> 보람을 느끼는 일을 하고 싶은데..음
<drake_kr> 이따가 볼 동생녀석이 31살인데.. 대리직급이고..
<drake_kr> 올해는 10시정도면 네이트온 불이 꺼지더군요..
<RBS> 오오
<drake_kr> 근데 금마는 C 6년차 개발자에요
<RBS> 어? 그래도 빨리 끝나는건 아니군요..
<RBS> 으억
<drake_kr> 보안쪽 아니지요..
<RBS> 6년차..ㄷㄷ
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 제 목표는
<RBS> 3년 일하고 공부해서
<RBS> 호주로 가는것을 기본 베이스
<RBS> 혹은 5년이상의 경력을 쌓고
<drake_kr> 보안쪽과 관계가 있긴 하지만.. 보안일을 하진 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 가는 것으로
<RBS> 생각하고 잇어요
<drake_kr> 호주 좋죠
<RBS> 우리나라는 40살 되면
<drake_kr> 결혼하면 못 가네요?
<RBS> 보통 회사 나오거나 영업직으로
<RBS> 빠져야해서
<RBS> 전 그런것보다 계속 기술직으로 가고 싶어요
<RBS> 그러다보니 나이에 제한이 적은 해외쪽이
<RBS> 낫겠다 싶더라구요
<drake_kr> 물론 그렇죠
<RBS> 물론 영어는 한참 부족하지만..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 영어는 쉬운데..
<RBS> 꾸준히 공부하면 어떻게든 될거같고
<drake_kr> 못알아들으면 'what?' 하면 되고
<RBS> 다만 지금당장의 방향성이
<RBS> 문제죠
<RBS> ㅋㅋ
<RBS> what 좋네요
<drake_kr> 듣기싫으면 'fuck off' 하면 되고
<RBS> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<RBS> 제주변엔
<RBS> 멘토 되주실 분이 없어서
<drake_kr> 오 물주님 어여와요
<RBS> 보안관련해선 학원에 강사님들에게 물어보면 그럭저럭 답변은 해주시긴 하지만
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 강사님들이야 크게 신경써주진 않을겁니다..
<RBS> 전체적인건 그냥 알아서 하다보니
<RBS> 안녕하세용
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 물주님 친구분 독후감 쓰신대요?
<jincreator> 아직 못만났어요. 하지만 어떻게든 쓰게 해야죠. :)
<drake_kr> drake가 별로 기대하고 있지 않다고 전해주세요
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 아, 열받게 해야죠
<jincreator> 그럼 "기대도 안하니 그냥 안쓰지, 뭐" 해버릴 수도 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 왜 그걸 생각못했지..
<drake_kr> 물주님이라면, 제가 만약 그런 발언을 한다면 오기로 쓰시겠죠?
<jincreator> 발언과 상관없이 책 받았으니 그냥 쓰는거죠. 오기까지는...
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 그나저나
<drake_kr> 웹표준 발표 어쩌죠
<drake_kr> 5분이면 끝나는데..
<drake_kr> 멀티브라우저 플랫폼 작성요령에 대해서 발표할까요
<imsu> drake_kr: 안녕하십니꺼 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 나 망했음..
<imsu> 발표는 뭐 저처럼 허접한 내용 늘리시면 될듯 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 5분 설명+0분 웹표준 준수 잘 한 사이트 소개+10분 웹표준 준수 못한 사이트 소개=통합 25분
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> imsu님, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> .
<imsu> drake_kr: 아시잖아요~ 저도 발표내용만 보면 3분 짜리인거 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 아니 그게 아니고
<RBS> 음
<drake_kr> 이따 술 마시고 내일 오후 2시에 술 마시고 저녁에 또 강도님 만나서 술 마셔..
<RBS> 안재석 박사님이 발표하신게
<imsu> jincreator: ㅋㅋㅋ 바람이 너무 많이붐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<RBS> 2월에 한 세미나였나요?
<drake_kr> 5월요
<imsu> RBS: 안녕하세요~ 난 인사맨~ ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 안녕하세요.ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 세미나 이름을 알 수있을까요?ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> jincreator :: 웹표준이 없는데 뭘 준수해요 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 혹시 구글에 자료가 있나 찾아볼려구요
<drake_kr> ubuntu.or.kr에 있지요
<RBS> 오오
<jincreator> 웹표준 준수한 사이트 : ubuntu.or.kr
<drake_kr> jincreator :: 웹표준 미준수 사이트 : http://www.gmail.com
<RBS> gg
<RBS> 웹표준이 전세계 standard?
<drake_kr> 근디 어쩐대요
<drake_kr> 저 내일 ubuntu.or.kr 비표준으로 바꾸러 갑니다
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 역시 술쟁이 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> web standard 2.0은 오라일리 편집장인가 하는분이 한 이야기고, ajax, jquery의 활용성에 대해 이야기한건데
<drake_kr> 그게 한국에서는 웹표준 웹표준 하면서 좌빨샛퀴들이 실체도 모르고 추앙하는 어떤 한가지 단어가 되었죠
<RBS> -ㅁ-;;;
<drake_kr> 하지만, 프리젠테이션은 html로 준비합니다.
<jincreator> HTML5도 섞어서...
<jincreator> 근데 그럼 웹표준이란 원래 무엇인가요?
<drake_kr> 안 섞을겁니다..
<jincreator> ...아니 그냥 강연에서 듣겠습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<RBS> 음.;
<RBS> 어디 게시판에
<drake_kr> 근데 제가 발표하면.. 저 윈도우빠가 증명되어버리는데 ㅜㅜ
<RBS> 있는건가요?^^;;;
<RBS> 세미나자료가...^^;;
<jincreator> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17863
<imsu> lexlove: 안녕하세요 ^^
<RBS> 제가 찾고 있던게 5월에 있었던 안재석 박사님 자료인데
<RBS> 어디에 있는지 모르겠어요..
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17429&hilit=%EC%84%B8%EB%AF%B8%EB%82%98
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=87133#p87133
<jincreator> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=87133#p87133
<drake_kr> 아싸 이겼다
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 응? 제 컴퓨터에서는 제가 먼저 나오는데요. ^^;
<drake_kr> 정신승리라니
<jincreator> http://ubuntu.or.kr/download/file.php?id=10708
<jincreator> 훗!
<RBS> 와우...ㅋㅋ;
<RBS> 전 drake님이 먼저 보임
<RBS> 감사합니다.ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 강의 다운로드는 없고
<RBS> 그냥 설명만 되어 있는건가봐요
<drake_kr> ...
<RBS> 제가 못찾는건가..
<drake_kr> pdf 파일 없는가요?
<RBS> 현재 정신적인 낙오상태..
<RBS> 없는데요
<RBS> 읭..제가 못찾는건가..
<jincreator> 제가 올린 마지막 링크가 바로 다운로드 되는 링크인데요.
<RBS> 억
<RBS> 맨 위에것을
<RBS> 눌러서 봤었는데
<RBS> 다른거였군요..-ㅅ-;;;
<RBS> 아
<RBS> 제가 어리석었습니다OTL.
<RBS> 정신이 공허해서
<RBS> 엉뚱한곳에서 찾고 있엇네요..--;;
<drake_kr> 공허폭격기라니
<RBS> 엌
<RBS> 스2 유저분 발견
<drake_kr> 잘 하진 않습니다..
<drake_kr> (근데 왜 다이아몬드리그지)
<RBS> 뭐 즐길정도면 되죠
<RBS> 헉
<RBS> 전 플레기에서 멈췄는데
<RBS> 대부분 커스톰에서 3:3만 하는 유저..
<RBS> 이게 진정 코드 6줄짜리 인겁니까..;;
<drake_kr> 네.
<RBS> 전 이해안되는 기술문서인데요..;;
<drake_kr> 결론은 코드6줄.
<drake_kr> 물론 내부 과정은 존내게 복잡합니다.
<RBS> 으헉..
<drake_kr> 참 쉽죠?
<drake_kr> feat. Bob
<RBS> -ㅅ-;;
<RBS> 완전 어려워요
<RBS> 머리 터질듯..;ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://infoagent.pcu.ac.kr/uploads/20091011219bob.jpg
<readytoact> 봅 아저씨다
<RBS> 으악.ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 참 쉽죠?
<RBS> ㄷㄷㄷ
<RBS> 서버관리자쪽의 방향은
<RBS> 어떨까요?
<RBS> 보안서버관리자? 말이 안되나..
<drake_kr> 어느 회사에서 경험도 없는 햇병아리한테 관리자를 시키죠?
<RBS> 그건 그렇군요
<RBS> 이래라 저래라
<RBS> 병아리는
<RBS> 초계탕에서나 쓰이는
<RBS> 어? ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 진짜 정신 하나도 없군요..쩝
<RBS> 모의해킹으로 가야하는건가..
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 모의해킹
<drake_kr> 뭐든,
<drake_kr> 하세요.
<drake_kr> 할 수 있고, 하면 재밌는걸 하세요.
<RBS> 모의해킹하겠다고
<RBS> 학원에 왔는데
<RBS> 저한테는 이게 안맞는다는걸
<RBS> 느꼈읍죠..
<drake_kr> 단지 클라우드는 아무것도 모르는 상태에서 해도 별 성과가 없고, 그러므로 비추 때린겁니다.
<RBS> 기본적으로 저는 평화지향의 비선공몹과같은 마인드라..
<drake_kr> 호주는 못 가시겠군요.
<RBS> 해킹과 같은 공격쪽은 안맞더라구요.
<RBS> 그래서 다소 기술적인 면으로
<drake_kr> 제경우 25~26살때 SEGA에서 근무했었습죠..
<RBS> 이부분을 극복하고 싶은 마음
<RBS> sega!!
<drake_kr> 어떻게 근무했을까요
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 악으로 깡으로?
<drake_kr> 네.
<RBS> 근무하셨을거같은 모습..
<drake_kr> 일본에 일본어도 모르고 가서
<RBS> -ㅁ-
<RBS> 멋지십니다.ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 걍 심심해서 입사원서 냈는데 합격
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 저도 한번 입사원서를
<RBS> 미친듯이 돌려볼 생각..
<drake_kr> 그럼 아무데나 들어가서 아무렇게나 시키는 일 하시면 됩니다.
<RBS> 헌데 그게 또 싫어요..
<RBS> 에구
<RBS> OTL
<drake_kr> 그럼 굶으시면 되고요.
<RBS> -ㅅ-
<RBS> 이래저래 생각해봐도
<RBS> 클라우드 쪽을 파볼래요 일단
<drake_kr> 클라우드쪽을 판다 == 리눅스 커널을 판다
<RBS> ㅇㅇ
<RBS> 뭐든 좋습니다
<RBS> 파다보면 나오는것들
<drake_kr> 둘 다
<RBS> 다 배워봐야죠..
<drake_kr> 강력 비추합니다.
<RBS> ㅎㅎ;ㅎ;
<RBS> 악
<drake_kr> 왜 그렇게 시간낭비를 하시려고 하시는건가요
<RBS> 그냥 비추도 아니구 강력 비추인건가요...ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 물론 제대로 커널을 판다거나 클라우드를 파는건 좋습니다.
<drake_kr> 근데 아무것도 모르는 상태에서 제대로 파는 일이 있을수가 없으니까요.
<RBS> 아무것도 모르지만
<RBS> 파나가면서 나오는것을 배우다보면
<RBS> 완성이 되지 않을까요
<RBS> 무대포처럼
<drake_kr> 20년 파게요?
<RBS> 0ㅁ0;;;
<RBS> 그건 너무 길군요...;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 커널을 손댄게 94년때부터에요
<RBS> 음..;
<drake_kr> 근데 지금도 1/10도 못 봤어요
<readytoact> 17년!
<RBS> ㄷㄷㄷ
<RBS> 뭔가 엄청난..
<RBS> 그냥 막연하게
<RBS> 공부해서 관련 업무일을 찾고
<RBS> 평생 공부하는 방향으로
<RBS> 근데관련업무 일이란게 따로 있을려나..;
<drake_kr> 클라우드에서 나오는 L4 장비 운용이라던가, RSA 인증방식 등등 2007~2009년까지 기업체 운영한 경험으로도 알 수 없는게 많은데..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 막연하게 파는건 아무 목적이 없는거랑 같은거 같군요 -0-
<RBS> 음..
<readytoact> 마치 군인이 삽질하는데 이유가 없는것 처럼
<drake_kr> 그걸 아무것도 모르는 상태에서 붙들고 있어봤자 통사정하는것 뿐이죠.
<drake_kr> 초봉이 2000이 안 되더라도 아무 회사나 들어가서 5년만 있으면 3500은 줍니다..
<drake_kr> 물론, 셋별같은데 들어가면 초봉이 3000이 넘겠죠.
<drake_kr> 근데 그런데 갈 실력은 되지만 환경이 되지 않는다는 식으로 생각하실테고..
<RBS> 그럴리가요..-ㅅ-;
<RBS> 전 실력을 이제 만들어가는 입장이라
<drake_kr> 그리고 초봉 3000이 안되면 그게 회사냐는 식일테고요..
<RBS> 아뇨..
<RBS> 아..
<RBS> 저 예전에 일하던 직장
<RBS> 초봉 3000 받던거 때려치고 나온건데요..
<RBS> 설비 eng'r
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 왜 댈쳐요
<RBS> 나온거죠
<drake_kr> 님 좀 대단한듯염
<RBS> 하고싶은거 할래 하고
<RBS> 항공정비 eng'r 로 유학갈려다가
<RBS> 좀 꼬여서
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~~~
<drake_kr> 하긴 3000이나 주면 그만큼 부려먹겠군요
<RBS> 올해 보안쪽으로 우선 생각한거구요
<lexlove> imsu, 안녕하세요 ^^
<RBS> 삼성이었어요
<RBS> 설비eng'r
<drake_kr> 잘 나오심
<RBS> 정확히 실수령액이
<drake_kr> 셋별은 오래있어봤자 도움은 안되는곳
<RBS> 3100좀 넘었었죠..
<RBS> 어쨋든 평생할 직업으로
<RBS> 설비eng'r 보다 다른 일을 찾고 싶었어요
<RBS> 돈은 그렇게 많이 바라지는 않음..
<drake_kr> 평생 할 수 있는 직업은 없습니다..
<jincreator> lexlove님, 안녕하세요.
<RBS> 적어도 평생 배우고 즐길 수 있는 일
<RBS> 항공정비eng'r를 목표로 잡았을때 빨리 유학을 갔었어야했는데
<lexlove> jincreator, 오랫만이죠???? 제가 바빠서 못왔어요 ^^
<RBS> 2년을 노는 바람에..OTL
<drake_kr> 그때그때 알아서 맞춰가는게 가장 안정적인 길이죠..
<RBS> 음 그렇긴한데
<RBS> 안정적인 길보단..
<RBS> 재미있게 살아야죠..-ㅅ-;;;
<RBS> 지금 방향성을 고민하고는 있지만요..
<cartes9> lexlove 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 지금 동생녀석 하나가 랍스타 먹어봤다길래 무슨 맛인지 물어보니 '오양맛살맛'이랩니다..
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 저도 그거 동감하는게
<RBS> 처음 대게를 먹고나서
<RBS> 게맛살이랑 똑같네 했었어요
<RBS> 그리고 안먹었었죠.-ㅅ-;;
<RBS> 나중에 먹을 기회가 생겼을땐
<RBS> 게맛살 같아도 맛있는건 맛있는거니 먹었지만..
<drake_kr> RBS :: 아무튼, 베이스가 중요합니다.
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 문제는 제가 지금 가진 베이스가
<RBS> 매우 부족한 것이고..
<RBS> 학원에서라도 공부해서 충당해서
<RBS> 채워나가야겠죠..
<RBS> 집에서 vmware 로
<RBS> 클라우딩을 구축한다고 하면
<RBS> 완성은 못시키겠죠?
<RBS> l4 switch도 가상화하는 방법이
<RBS> 있을듯도 싶은데..
<RBS> 리눅스로 하나 더 돌려서...음
<RBS> dma
<RBS> irc랑 같은 명령어인가..
<RBS> 같군..
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 오랜만에 오게 됐네요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> RBS님은 처음 뵙네요 ㅋ
<RBS> 옙
<RBS> 오늘 처음 왔어요.ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 그리고 많이 얻어맞았...
<DoA_> 아 왜 자꾸 튕기지;;;
<RBS> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> RBS: 규칙을 아직도 안읽어보신 거 같은데, 읽어주세요.
<RBS> 예
<DoA_> LTE 인가 하는거 기존 와이브로도 포함인가요?
<DoA_> 제꺼 속력 보면 전혀 안 올랐는데 ;;;
<DoA_> 와이브로로 1메가만 떠도 행복할텐데 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 읽었습니다
<Seony> RBS: 감사합니다. 급한 변화보다는 천천히 개선해나가주시길 부탁드립니다.
<RBS> 조심스럽게 글을 써야겠어요. 제가 썼던 글중에 다수가 문제가 있었네요
<RBS> 아뇨. 이정도는 생각만 하고 쓰면 되는 거라 그리 문제는 없을것 같습니다.
<DoA_> 네이버로 검색하면 뒤에 query=%B9%AE%C0%DA+%B5%F0%C4%DA%B5%F9
<DoA_> 이렇게 나오잖아요 이걸 문자 인코딩이라고 하나요?
<RBS> 전 모르는 일이라 그저 침묵...
<DoA_> 아 끊어진건가;;
<DoA_>  아닌가;;;
<RBS> 예. 끊어지셨다고
<DoA_> 근데 왜 채팅이;;;;
<DoA_> 오늘 와이브로 상태가 상당히 메롱하네요 ㅋ
<RBS> 아 와이브로로 챗하시는건가요?
<DoA_> 넵 항상 거의 밖에 있다 보니;;
<cartes9> 우와.. 부럽네옄
<cartes9> ㅋ
<DoA_> 근데 생각보다 인터넷 잘 되진 않더라구요;;
<cartes9> 아하.. 전 와이브로 아직 못체험해봐서..
<DoA_> 4g LTE 인가 그거 되면 빨라진다구 해서 막연하게 기대중이예요 ㅋ
<DoA_> 속도는 정말 빠를때가 500kb/s 겨우 나오구요 ㅋ
<cartes9> 그것보다 안정적인게 중요하지않나요
<DoA> 오늘 인터넷은 무린가 봅니다.. 자꾸 끊어지네요 ㅋ
<DoA> 환승도 해야되니 전 가보겠습니다. ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 하와이는 태풍 안붑니까? ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> imsu님
<Seony> imsu: 한국에 부는 태풍이 하와이에서 만들어지는 거야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 헉;; 그렇군요 ;;
<imsu> cartes9: 넹 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> imsu , 오늘 만나요
<imsu> 네??
<imsu> 갑자기 뜬금없이 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 만납시다
<Seony> imsu: 전부 다는 아니고, 일부 태풍이 하와이 근해에서 생성되서 서쪽으로 이동하지. 그래서 한국으로 고고씽...
<imsu> Seony: 아~~ 하와이를 없애면 태풍이 안불려나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes9: ㅋㅋ 저 늦게 끝나요~ 그리고 요즘엔 계속 약속이 있는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<Seony> imsu: ㅋㅋ 섬인데 아무 상관없지. 태풍은 바다에서 만들어지거든
<imsu> Seony: 섬에서 생기는 지류는 태풍에 영향이 없나요? ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저두 약속이 있는 바쁜 사람이면 좋겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> Seony: 허기사 태풍이;; 대륙을 만나면 잠잠해진다는걸;; 고딩 때 듣긴 한거 같은데 ;; ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 맞습니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> cartes9: 저도 바쁠 때는 얼마 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes9: 그냥 있다보면 제가 잡을 때도 있고 누군가 모임을 가지자고 할 때도 있고 뭐 그런거죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes9: 공부하신다는거 같은데 잘 되가십니까? ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 무슨공부여?
<cartes9> XHTML1.0+CSS2.1 공부라면 그럭저럭되갑니다
<cartes9> imsu님
<cartes9> 계세요?
<imsu> cartes9: 네 ? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes9: 페이스북 보니까 파이썬도 공부하시는거 같고 이것저것 공부하신다는 거 같길래 드린 말씀인데요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 공부하신다는거 같은데 잘 되가십니까?
<cartes9> 아...
<cartes9> 네네
<cartes9> 조금씩 조금씩 맛만 보는게 워낙 재밌어서
<cartes9> 파이썬 해봤었죠
<cartes9> 지금은
<cartes9> 웹표준 보고있어요
<test-kr> 흠
<cartes9> 재밌습니다..
<MK-BB> Èì...;;;
<cartes9> XHTML1.0+CSS2.1 공부 원했던 목표치까지 끝마쳤습니다;
<cartes9> 한달걸렸네요 -,-
<cartes9> 한달 좀 않되게...
<imsu> 오~ 천재! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 아직도 c가 너무 어려워요 ㅠ.ㅠ; ;;
<cartes9> C는 원래 어려운걸지도 몰라요
<cartes9> 하드웨어에 능통하지않는이상
<cartes9> 그냥 JavaScript 합시둥,.
<imsu> 어~ 자바는 더 싫은데;; ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 자바스크립트는 않어려울껄요
<Seony> 자바 재밌는데...
<cartes9> 종결자니 뭐니 하는 대중들의 생각없는
<Seony> C는, 둘 중 누구 하나가 그랬는데 이렇게 어려운 언어를 쓸려는 사람이 있을 거라는 상상은 못해봤다고 자서전에 기록했다는 얘기가... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 유행어들 싫어요..
<Seony> 저도 그런 유행어 너무 싫어요.
<cartes9> 그거 4월1일 만우절 조크래요
<Seony> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> http://langdev.org/posts/358#comment-2101
<cartes9> http://langdev.org/posts/358
<imsu> Seony: 어 ;; 전 클래스 들어가는거 다 싫어합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 이해하면 얼마나 감탄할만한데...
<imsu> for 문도 겨우 이해했는데 넨장할 포인트라는 넘사벽;;;; 클래스는 저리가!!!!! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 전~~~~~~혀 이해안갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맨날 자바하다 요즘 PHP하면서 변수 전달할 때 얼마나 답답한데.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> imsu님 하시는 말씀들 보니까
<cartes9> 혼자 코덱 구현가지 다하실정도던데
<cartes9> 초보인척 하심.. ㄷㄷ
<imsu> 코덱구현이라니요;;; 그럼 말도 되지 않는 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 30대 중반 미혼이신 남자분????? 공개 구혼 들어갑니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> imsu, 설마 남자에게 관심있는 건 아니죠? 여기 여자가 어딨다고...
<yemharc> 안녕하샤에ㅛ
<lexlove> 오랫만에 무언가를 하려면 꼭 태클이 들어옵니다.
<lexlove> 공부를 하려고 했더니 MySQL이 설치가 되어 있지 않네요... 오늘은 설치만 하다 끝날지도 모르겠어요
<yemharc> ;;
<lexlove> 오래걸리네요 ㅠㅠ
<RBS> dma
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 전 thrift 설치를
<RBS> 토요일부터 못하고 있어요.ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ^^;;;
<RBS> 실습 첫장에서 넘어가질 못하고 있네요
<lexlove> ^^ 저도 오늘 한장도 못할 거 같네요~~
<RBS> error : /bin/bash ./config.sub make failed 이라는 에러가 뜨는데 질문 게시판에 올리면 안혼나겠죠?;;
<lexlove> 안혼날거 같아요 ^^
<yemharc> 아우...
<drake_kr> 아우..
<yemharc> ati 오픈소스 드라이버에 제대로 디었네...
<drake_kr> a-yo!
<yemharc> 게다가 시스템을 또 밀게 되니 왠지 오기(짜증?)가 생겨선 커스텀만 3시간...........
<RBS> 아우..
<yemharc> ...내친김에 설치때마다 재작성하던 파일들 백업도 겸사겸사 하고 (........야?!)
<yemharc> .............이제 야근 일처리만 하면 된다 하앍 orz
<drake_kr> ... ati...
<RBS> 다양한 언어를 지원한다는 RPC 서버는 반드시 필요한 것인가요?
<RBS> thrift로 RPC 서버로 구성해서 다양한 언어를 지원해준다는건가..
<drake_kr> 배고픈데 이녀석은 왜 연락이 없지
<yemharc> drake_kr, xorg-edgers 이번에 제대로 한건 해줬음요
<yemharc> 원하지 않아도 호러풍 그놈테마가 .....................
<drake_kr> imsu :: 옆집 아찌가 붕어를 한마리 주셔서 구웠는데 생각있으면 연락좀..
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 아잉, 전 x 안 쓴다니까염
<RBS> 붕어....
<yemharc> 게다가 난 X를 원했는데 강제 터미널 모드.... 터미널 글자만 제대로 보이고 나머지는 전부 다 먹칠 (..........)
<yemharc> 마치 초창기 startx를 보는듯한 그 느낌이 참 상콤해요
<drake_kr> 근데 초창기엔 x 띄우기가 참..
<drake_kr> 하긴 지금도 netBSD에 x 띄우다가 모니터 집어던진 분도 계시다는데..
<drake_kr> 아 임수 나갔구나
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://infoagent.pcu.ac.kr/uploads/20091011219bob.jpg
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 밥아저씨에요?
<yemharc> 네 밥아저씨
<yemharc> 어떄요? 참 쉽죠?
<lexlove> 참 쉽죠잉!! 의 원조
<yemharc> 처음엔 컨셉인줄 알았는데 진심이더군요
<yemharc> (...........)
<drake_kr> 그림을 그려봅시다 feat. 밥 로스
<yemharc> 일단 퇴근합니다아 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<lexlove> 수고하셨습..... 가셨네
<lexlove> 저도 갑니다.
<Alsen> 안녕하세요~~~~
<drake_kr> 어여와용
<drake_kr> 앗흥
<RBS> 하아
<RBS> 캐노니컬 파트너와 소스..이것때문에 그동안 안된 거라니..
<RBS> 뭔가 기술적인건가 싶어서 들여다 봤는데 기술이 아니라 그냥 우분투속의 영리(?)회사 였군요..
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니꺼~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 문자 ㅈㅅ ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 식사 아직 못하셨습니까 / ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 좀있다 먹지뭐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 술약속이 계속 있으신가봐요 ~  ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 내일은 깨졌고
<drake_kr> 모레도 술은 안 먹을듯.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 잉?? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 분도님과 약속이 또 ?? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 긍게 내일 분도님
<drake_kr> 일있다고 못 나온댜
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 버림 받으셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 후배분은 아직도 개발자의 꿈을 키우고 계십니까?? 저번 오프모임때 뵈었던 분이요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 글마?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 테트리스를 완성해 오기 전까지 생각 없는걸로 알고 있으면 되니깐..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 하긴 저도 아직 테트리스는 시작도 안해본;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 당신은 개발자가 아니자나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 한 번 만들어 보고는 싶더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘 갑자기 생각나서 한 번 검색만 해봤드래요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 텍스트로 테트리스 만들려면 gcc ncures 쓰면 되나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu1>  잉;; imsu 는 어디있는 놈이지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> ..
<jincreator> 설마 두분 다른사람인가요?
<imsu> 아니요;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu1> erc접속해놨는데 사라졌길래 ;;
<jincreator> 깜짝 놀랐잖아요! ^^;
<imsu> 젠장;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu1> 지금 대화가 2개씩 뜨고 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 뭘 해줘야 저게 사라지지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 흠;; 이제 되었군 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 껏다 키는 것만으로도 상당수의 문제가 해결되죠.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에효;;
<imsu> 니나노호~~~
<imsu> jincreator: 이 늦은 시간 까지 뭐하십니깡? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 코딩해요. 내일 4시까지 제출인데...
<jincreator> ...완성될 기미가 안보이네요. T.T
<imsu> 헉;; 뭘 하시길래 유망주님이;; 고생을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 1학년거인데 어렵나요? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아뇨, 학교에서 하는 게 아니거든요.
<jincreator> 유, 유망주라뇨...
<imsu> 아~~ ㅋㅋㅋ 으잉??
<imsu> 대회용 코드인가 보군요~ ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 대회라기보다는...합격하면 1년동안 교육받고 프로젝트도 진행하는 것인데 제출할 게 없어서 진행하게 되었어요.
<jincreator> 거의 실적물 급조입니다.
<imsu> 오호~~ 멋짐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 합격해야 멋진거죠.
<imsu> 전 대학교 3학년 때;; 처음 컴퓨터를 산거라 ㅋㅋㅋ 그 당시엔 코딩의 코자도 몰랐음 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 지금 하는 게 안드로이드인데, 2주전까지만 해도 안드로이드 개발을 하나도 몰랐어요. <--정신나갔죠.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 예밀님이 하필 안계시는군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수아파파님도 없고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 화이팅!! ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 감사합니다. T.T
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 이제 밥 먹을까나
<jincreator> 저녁 겸 아침이군요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 지금 뭐하길래 안자요
<jincreator> 안드로이드 개발(삽질)이요.
<drake_kr> 흠 자바는 포크레인인데..
<jincreator> 다행히 안드로이드는 xml도 어느 정도 들어가죠.
<imsu> drake_kr: 아직까지 식사를 ?? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 문자 보내고 안 먹었어
<drake_kr> 이제 먹어야지
<jincreator> 그러고보니 다른 분들은 어째서 이 시간까지 깨어계시나요?
<imsu> jincreator: 글쎄요 ~~ ㅋㅋ 2 * 3.14 에 너무 열이 받아서일까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 원의 둘레?
<jincreator> 호도법?
<imsu> 역시 ;;;; 선언을 잘못했군 ㅋㅋ 원이 안그려져서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 극복!!! ~~~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 sine cosine 그래프만 그리는거 연습해보면 대략 구도가 나옴 흐흐흐
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59306 <- 요거 틀린부분 있으면 지적좀
<drake_kr> 밥먹고와서 퇘고 해야지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 너무 길어~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 이게 뭐임 ~~ 헤헤
<imsu> drake_kr: html 강의도 부탁드림 헤헤
<imsu> 굽신굽신~~
<imsu> drake_kr: ,
<imsu>  
<imsu> “뭘 집어느믄 뭘 뱉는 놈입니다.”
<imsu> 사투리 작렬!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 아 옆집아저씨가 붕어 한 50센치 되는걸 줬는데..
<imsu> 오!!!!!!!!!!!!
<drake_kr> 혼자먹기 거시기해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 붕어찜!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헤헤
<imsu> 맛있겠다 ! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 쪘는데 안왔자나
<imsu> 저요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 헤헤
<imsu> 망할 3.141592 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> log 2 = 0.4771
<imsu> log 3 = 0.4771
<imsu> log 2 = 0.3010
<imsu> square { 2 } = 1.414
<imsu> 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 갑자기 생각나는 하나의 문제 ~~ 60^(30) 은 몇 자리 자연수 일까요? 헤헤
<drake_kr> 60을 30번 곱하는거지?
<imsu> 미쳤나봄 붕어찜!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 먹고싶어요 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<imsu> 악!!!!!!!!!!!! 붕어찜!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 시골 내려가면 꼭 먹어야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 반도 못먹고 냉장고 들어갔는데..
<drake_kr> 쪘을때 먹어야 맛나는디
<drake_kr> 반이 뭐야
<imsu> 찜은 푹 우려야 제 맛입니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 1/4도 못 먹었겠다
<imsu> 쩝;;
<drake_kr> 그럼 내일 와서 좀 우려줘..
<imsu> 뭐니 뭐니해도 향어 찜이 쵝오! ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가 어떻게 해먹을지를 모르것어
<imsu> 큭큭!!
<imsu> 아차 아까 질문하던거 하나만 여쭤볼게요~ 텍스트용 테투리수 만둘라문 gotoxy 같은 함수를 쓰는겁니깡? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> gotoyx
<imsu> 뷁!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> 해새툐
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 초개새
<imsu> lol
<imsu> 암튼 60^30 = 60을 30번 곱하는거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 풀어주셈~ 헤헤 (프로그램 짜실거 같은데~ 오버플로우나지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 담배나 펴야겠어요 ㅋㅋ 내가 왜 이런걸 문제랍시고 내고 있는거야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 정답 : (int) 30 * ( 0.3010 + 0.4772 + 1) + 1
<imsu> 헤헤
<imsu> 늼ㄴ픠마러매갸ㅓㅐ벶ㄷ겨배제ㅑㅣ나컽ㅊ프;티ㅏ퍼미;나얼
<drake_kr> 호오?
<imsu> 고2 수학문제 ㅠ.ㅠ;; 아 귀찮아;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 워메
<drake_kr> long long으로는 택도 없구만
<imsu> 잉~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 설마 오버 플로우까지 다 직접 짜보시게요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러고보니
<imsu> 오~~ 드디어 신의 작업이 이루어지나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 중학교때 짰었구나..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 천문학쪽 결과 얻어볼려고..
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 무슨 숫자길래요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 1000자리 자릿수까지 지원하는 사칙연산 프로그램..
<imsu> 아~~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 얼핏 계산해도 배열이 몇개야~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 그냥 log 문제나 풀어야겠다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 배열은 2차원 배열이지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> log 문제 계산하는 프로그램이나 짜볼까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 무식해서
<drake_kr> 아예 string으로 걍..
<imsu> 헤헤
<imsu> 힝힝;;;고딩 수학 문제 은행 프로그램이나 짜볼까나;; 에고고고 그래프 너무 힘들군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 찾아보는데 시간이 4배 이상 드네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 웹으로 문제풀이기 하나 만들어보면 어때? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 괜찮죠~ ㅋㅋ 뭐 고딩들 문제는 웬만한건 다 머리에 있으니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 거기다가 셧다운제 적용하는거야
<imsu> 아까 60^(30) 문제도 프로그램으로 짜면 몇 줄 안될거에요 아마 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 그런쪽으로 머리가 잘 안 돌아서
<drake_kr> 걍 string으로..
<imsu> 에이~ 겸손하시긴 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> char** result; 요렇게 해놓고 sizeof(result)-1 하면 몇자리인지 나오것지
<drake_kr> 아 +1인가
<imsu> 오~~ 그렇게 해도 되나요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 다음달 발표자료 준비나 해야지
<imsu> 더블포인터는 물럿거라!!
<drake_kr> 흥
<drake_kr> grr은 트리플포인터 씀
<imsu> 그런거 뭐하러~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 원포인트면 충분!!!!! 하면 좋겠다;; ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 트리플 쓰면 근데 가독성이 많이 떨어지지 않나요?
<imsu> 상관없나? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 글마 말로는 어쩔수 없이..
<drake_kr> 라던데
<imsu> 음;; 그렇군요;; 전 아직 그런 상황까지는 안와봐서요 끽해야 더블포인터만;; ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://intelpc.shopping.naver.com/catoon/view.do?seqNo=4150&code=PCM004&pageNo=1&searchDiv=&searchWord=
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 글로벌이 편해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋ 앞으로 고백은 한시간내로하자 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 딜
<imsu> elf ??
<imsu> elf 가 왜요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 방금 생각난건데 슈퍼마리오 같은 게임 만드는건 복잡한가요?
<drake_kr> 존내복잡함
<drake_kr> 슈퍼마리오 죽어
<imsu> 웩; 그냥 이동하면서 게임하는건데도;; 디게 복잡한가 보군요 ;;
<drake_kr> 수학 잘하면 쉬움
<imsu> 단순히 장애물 뛰어넘고 그런 종류의 게임 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헐~~ 놀리시넹 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그런거에 다 물리 들어감
<drake_kr> 뭐하러 놀려 귀찮게
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 너구리 게임에서 좀만더 업그레이드 하면 될 줄 알았는데 아닌가 보군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 일단 뛰어가는 스피드는 일정 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 그렇지
<imsu> 총알도 없고 그냥 단순히 장애물 뛰어넘기하려고 하는데 어렵나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 허기사;; 난 뭘해도 어렵겠구나 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<jincreator> 파폭 탭 30개에 이클립스까지 연 채로 있었더니 결국...강제 로그아웃되었네요.
<imsu> 헐~~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 아까 말씀하신게 getyx 인가요? ;;
<drake_kr> gotoyx
<imsu> 잉??
<imsu> 제가 다른걸 찾은거 같군요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-28
<MK-BB> ¾Æ ¸Ó¸®¾ÆÆÄ
<cartes9> MK-BB, 왜요?
<cartes9> yemharc 님;
<cartes9> ^^
<cartes9> 저 재밌는거 했어요
<cartes9> http://cartes9.com/blog/238
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> cartes9, 자동차군요
<yemharc> 처음 뵙는 분들이 늘었네요 :)
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<RBS> 앗
<RBS> 어제 저에게 도움 주셨던 분 맞나요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> RPC서버?
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 덕분에 한방에 해결이 됬어요
<yemharc> :)
<RBS> 이런 어처구니 없는게 있을거라곤..;; 생각을 전혀 못했어요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 문제라는게 생각보다 단순한 경우일게 많죠
<RBS> 뭔가 기술적인 건가 싶었는데...이건 뭐 회사하나의 정책? 때문이라니..
<yemharc> 그 왜 그런 이야기 많잖아요. 수리공 불렀더니 슥 둘러보고 땅 내리치니 수리되고
<yemharc> 문제를 찾는게 일인 경우가 꽤 있습니다
<yemharc> 분투를 편하게 쓰시려면 처음에 설치하자 마자 소프트웨어 소스에서
<RBS> 찾는게 진짜 실력이란 말씀이군요..
<yemharc> 파트너 체크 해주시고 탭 돌아다니면서 backport 패치라던가 그런것들 다 체크해놓으시면
<RBS> 뭐 저야 이제 우분투 깔아서 쓰고 있는 상황이라 아직 대부분 잘 몰라요.
<yemharc> 적어도 apt-get 관련해서는 문제가 거의 없을거에요
<yemharc> 저도 잘 몰라요. 어차피 대부분의 문제는 (구글신께 빌면) 찾으면 나옵니다 :)
<RBS> 구글에서 RPC 검색하는데 어느분도 저 이야기를 안꺼내서 책은 더 간략히 나와서 알 수 없었어요..
<yemharc> 선대(?)의 수많은 피가 모여 구글 데이터베이스가 되었으나... 오호~ 이것이 영어인지라 OTL이구나...........
<RBS> 하하
<yemharc> 뭐어....보통 apt 패키지 설치에서 문제가 일어난단 가정은 안 하게 되니까요
<RBS> 전 무언가 설치를 안했거나 아니면 내부적으로 잘못되서 꼬인거라고만 생각했었죠..
<RBS> 그러고보니 설치에서 문제가 있었던게 jdk 였었군요..
<yemharc> jdk도 sun-java는 일단 라이센스가 틀리니까요
<RBS> 예
<yemharc> 우분투에서 제공하는 것들은 기본적으로 GPL만 취급하거든요
<cartes9> 아..
<cartes9> 저도 리눅스 질문있습니다;
<yemharc> 네
<cartes9> Editplus 대용으로 쓸수있는 에디터가 리눅스에는 뭐있나요?
<RBS> 이게 예전이랑 설치하는 명령어가 바뀌어서 결국 ftp 로 받아서 넣었읍죠..
<yemharc> cartes9, 어떤 언어를 쓸것인가에 따라 약간씩 차이가 있어요
<cartes9> 아 저는 XHTML+CSS+PHP 이정도 밖에..
<yemharc> C계열이라면 코드블럭 Code::Block이 있고
<yemharc> 웹 관련이라면 블루피쉬 BlueFish가 각광받고 있지요
<cartes9> 아하!
<yemharc> 더 단순하게 가면 리눅스 버전 울트라 에딧도 존재하고요
<yemharc> 다 소프트웨어 센터에 있습니다
<cartes9> 리눅스버전 울트라에딧은 평가판이죠?
<yemharc> 아마 그럴거에요
<cartes9> 알겠습니다.
<yemharc> :)
<cartes9> FTP 열기/저장 기능이 있는거
<cartes9> 뭐있어요?
<cartes9> BlueFish되나요?
<yemharc> FTP쪽은 잘 모르겠네요. 블루피쉬는 지원할거에요
<cartes9> 아항! 감사합니다
<yemharc> 대부분은 html 에디터는 부가기능으로 첨부하는 식이라 FTP보단 svn같은걸 지원해요
<cartes9> svn이 뭔지 잘몰라요 ;;;
<cartes9> 초보라서;
<cartes9> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 소스코드가 책이면 svn은 사서라고 보시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 사서는 책을 종류별 색인별로 정리하죠
<cartes9> 아하 그렇군요
<yemharc> 소스코드 버전관리를 위한 도구입니다
<benkimkimben> 44
<RBS> 55
<jasonjang> Work^Seony; 많이 바쁘시?
<stack> 안녕하세요
<stack> openstack 하고 계신분 있으신가요?
<jangnan> 없어요
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 접하기가 어려움
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<stack> 그런가요?? ㅋㅋ
<stack> 접하기 어렵다는 말은 하고있다는 사람이 없다는 말인가요:? ㅋ
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> 오픈스택 클라우드 말하는거맞죠?
<stack> 그렇죠
<jangnan> 뭐 누가 나서서 지도하면서 이끌어 나가지 안으면힘들듯
<stack> 역시 하고 있는 사람이 거의 없군요
<jangnan> 한뚜렷하게 한글 문서도 없고
<stack> 한글문서 바라는건 사치죠 ㅋ
<jangnan> 커뮤니티 활동자체가 두루뭉실해서
<stack> 이바닥에서
<jangnan> 그건그런데
<jangnan> 뭐 커뮤니티 리더가 이끌지 안을꺼면
<jasonjang> stack; 오늘 명단에는 없어 보이네요. 한국 포럼으로 찾아가 보시거나 irc channel 에서 찾으심이 빠를 듯.
<jangnan> 오픈스택 저도 좀 접해보고 싶긴한데
<jangnan> 손이 잘안가네요..
<stack> irc엔 한국 사람 거의 없는건 같더군요
<jangnan> 스터디같은거 없나 ㅋ
<stack> openstack.or.kr
<stack> 커뮤니티가 있기는 한데
<jangnan> 예 거기 조용해요
<stack> 사람들이랑 이야기 나눌정도로 활발하지 않을뿐더러
<stack> 뭐 결론부터 이야기하면 오픈스탁을 하고 있는 사람이 거의 없다는거죠
<stack> 일단 한국에선
<jangnan> kt만 하는듯 ㅎㅎ
<stack> 제 정보로는 일단 그렇습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 그런데 kt도 일단은 접고 안정판이 나올때가지는 서비스는 안한다고 하더군요
<jangnan> 클라우드라고 해도 국내에서는 그다지 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<stack> 일단 시장이 작잖아요
<jangnan> 예
<stack> 슬픈 현실이죠
<jangnan> 내수시장뿐이라서 더 그렇죠
<stack> 그러게요...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 클라우드 할수 있는 회사가 5군데는 될려나
<stack> kt daum naver정도인가
<jangnan> 그리고 만약에 오픈스택을 공부한다고 치면 장비도 있어야하지 안을까요
<stack> 장비라함은?
<jangnan> 최소 쿼드 코어 데탑하나정도는 있어야지 흉내라도 낼꺼같은데
<stack> 지금 여러대로 구성중입니다만.
<jangnan> 아 실제로 서비스 구상중이신가보네요
<jangnan> 클라우드는 진짜 뜬구름같은 느낌이에요.
<jangnan> 잡고 싶어도 잡기가 쉽지 않아서 어떻게 접근을 해야할지
<benkimkimben> sk
<benkimkimben> SKT TCloud
<benkimkimben> 랑 SK C&C private Cloud 도 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 예 kt에 비해 거기는 조용하데요.
<benkimkimben> 네 규모는 KT 가 국내에서는 가장 활발하지요
<benkimkimben> 하지만 다른곳도 private cloud 로 시장활동하고 있는곳이 꾀 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<benkimkimben> B2B 랑 B2C생각하면되요
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 전 아는거 진짜 없는데요
<benkimkimben> ETRI 에서도 클라우드 연구개발을 하고있고요
<RBS> hadoop 공부 시작함..ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 하둡
<RBS> 뭐 책 사놓고 아직 RPC 서버에서 애먹고 있지만요..
<jangnan> rbs님이 젤 고수임
<RBS> -ㅅ--;;
<RBS> 시작한지 어제에요
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<RBS> 토요일날 엉뚱한거로 애먹어서
<RBS> 책만 사놓고 계속 읽고있어요
<jangnan> 시작햇잔음 그러니깐 젤 고수
<RBS> 전 기초가 완전 없어서
<RBS> ;;
<benkimkimben> ㅋㅋ
<benkimkimben> #hadoop
<benkimkimben> 채널에 질문하러갔는데 다 무한 잠수중이라는...;
<RBS> 오 저런곳이 있었군요
<RBS> 근데 한국사람들은 맞나요?
<benkimkimben> 글쎼요 말을 한걸 본적이 없으니...;
<jangnan> 잇긴있는거같은데
<jangnan> 말은안할듯
<benkimkimben> 중국인인지 일본인인지 모르겠음..;;
<jangnan> 그냥 조인만한거같아요
<RBS> 그렇군요..
<benkimkimben> 책은 어느거 공부하고계세요/
<benkimkimben> ?
<jangnan> 하둡 오렐리꺼아님?
<jangnan> 그거 말고 없을걸요
<jangnan> 번역본
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<RBS> 에이콘에서 나온거랑
<RBS> 오렐리 꺼요
<RBS> 두권중 지금은 에이콘꺼 부터 보고 있어요
<RBS> 정확히 설명하면 하둡을 공부한다기 보다 클라우드의 시작 부분을 공부하고 있다는게 맞겠네요.
<jangnan> 공부 하고 나좀 갈켜줘요
<RBS> 저 서버쪽은 젬병에서 시작하는거라 설명할 수 있는 능력이 없어요
<jangnan> http://shop.iriver.co.kr/Promotion/List.aspx?type=002
<jangnan> 아이리버 세일
<jangnan> 책 내용은 이해될거아니에요
<RBS> 다른 서버는 아무것도 몰라요 전.. 지금 누군가에게 배우러 가고픔
<jangnan> 저도 책은 있어요
<RBS> 이해된다면 편할텐데요..
<RBS> 이해 안되도 계속 붙잡고 씨름중..
<RBS> 현실은 실습부분 1장에서 앞뒤로 왔다갔다 하고 있읍죠..하하
<jangnan> 그거보면 졸려움
<RBS> 어제 넘어왔던 부분을 리눅스 스냅샷으로 이전으로 돌아왔더니
<RBS> 걸려서 다시 못넘어가고 있습니다
<RBS> 리눅스에 대해서도 아는게 많이 부족해서 이부분은 삽질밖에 답이 없는 듯해요..전..
<RBS>  Invalid configuration `make': machine `make' not recognized 이런 에러가 발생하는데 원인이 과연 뭘까요..
<RBS> automake 나 make는 설치가 되어있습니다.
<RBS> 아 모르겠다. .다시 스냅샷으로 리턴.
<RBS> !jangnan
<RBS> 음 이렇게 하던건가
<RBS> 호출 명령어가 기억이 안나서..
<RBS> 장난님 저랑 같이 하둡 공부하실래요?
<RBS> 저도 혼자 공부하기 너무 어려워서
<cartes9> 하둡이 뭐에요?
<RBS> hadoop
<cartes9> Hadoop이라고 책은 여러번 봤어요 서점에서
<cartes9> 뭔지는 잘 모름;
<RBS> 클라우딩 컴퓨팅에서
<RBS> 사용하는 오픈소스기반의
<RBS> 분산처리 시스템? 이라고 해야할까요..
<cartes9> 저는 지금 웹퍼블리싱 공부하고있어요
<cartes9> 클라우드 컴퓨팅... 잘모르는분야;;;
<RBS> 저도 모르는 분야에요..그냥 맨땅에 헤딩중
<cartes9> RBS님은 관심분야가 뭐뭐에요?
<RBS> 클라우딩 컴퓨팅
<RBS> 시스템 전반에 관심있어요
<cartes9> 저는 웹표준, XHTML+CSS, JavaScript, PHP, Python
<cartes9> Linux Admin
<cartes9> 엏..
<RBS> 리눅스도 잘 알아야하는데 하다보면 필요한건 알겠지 싶어서 그냥 들이대고만 있어요
<RBS> 2주안으로 지금 다니는 학원이 끝나서
<RBS> 그때까진 기초라도 다져놓고는 싶은 심정
<cartes9> 아아.. 그때 보안학원다니신다던 분?
<RBS> 예
<cartes9> 저도 아이티뱅크에 좀 낚였습니다;
<cartes9> 으잉
<RBS> 아이티뱅크에 낚인 사람이 꽤 있읍죠..
<cartes9> 물량공세니까요..
<cartes9> 거기는..
<RBS> 모의해킹하는 아는 동생도 아이티뱅크에 낚여서 풀로 다니고 나와서는 이지스원들어가서
<RBS> 거기서 공부하다가 모의해킹으로 취업했더군요. 전 그 애에게 지금 kisec 학원에 추천받아서 다니고 있는데 보안쪽으로는 알아주는 학원이에요
<cartes9> kisec학원이라고 RBS님 다니시는곳아니에요?
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 다니고 잇는 곳이에요
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<RBS> 학원 등록할때 면접도 봐요
<cartes9> 저는 보안엔 딱히 관심이없어서;
<cartes9> 우와..
<cartes9> 선별해서 뽑나보네요
<RBS> 한참 보안 잘나가던 시절엔 사람이 너무 많이 지원해서 그랬다고 하던데 지금은 워낙 보안쪽으로 지원하는 사람들이 적어서요
<RBS> 그래도 사람을 많이 보고 뽑는 편이에요.
<RBS> 저희 기수가 달랑 7명뿐이거든요..-ㅅ-;;;
<cartes9> 저는 비트단기
<RBS> 지금 다음 기수도 수업하는데 13명인가 해요
<cartes9> 들었었는데..
<cartes9> 비트도 기수같은거 있고 그런것 같더군요
<RBS> 이지스원도 기수를 보더라구요. 아이티뱅크만..
<jangnan> 아이티뱅크짜응
<cartes9> 아이티뱅크즐
<RBS> 장난님 저랑 같이
<RBS> 하둡 공부하실래요?
<jangnan> 아니요.
<jangnan> 지금은 다른거 하는게 있어서
<jangnan> 힘들듯
<RBS> 바쁘시구나..^^;
<RBS> 뭐 전 백수니..-ㅅ-;; 아직까진 시간 여유가 있어서
<jangnan> 노는시간까지 쪼갤순없음
<RBS> OTL
<benkimkimben> RBS니
<benkimkimben> ㅁ
<benkimkimben> 하둡하시다가 모르는거 저한테 물어보세요
<RBS> 옙
<cartes9> RBS님 저랑 같이 프로그래밍언어 하나 공부하실래요
<cartes9> ?
<benkimkimben> 제주위에 하둡 전문가가 몇명있어요
<benkimkimben> 저도 같이 공부할겸 ^^;;
<RBS> 앗 그런가요!!
<RBS> ;ㅁ; 하둡의 문이 보였다!!
<RBS> 저 지금 프로그래밍 언어 공부해야할게 산더미라서요..
<cartes9> 뭐뭐 공부 하셔야 하는데요?
<RBS> 아이티뱅크에서 그나마 다행인게 아주아주 기초적인 c랑 c++ 자바 문법은 배웠다는거..
<cartes9> 교집합이 있다면
<jangnan> rbs님 연세가 어케되세요?
<RBS> 하둡 공부하는 동안은 자바가 우선입죠..
<RBS> 30세에용
<jangnan> 헐
<jangnan> 저보다 흉님이시네요
<RBS> 하던일 때려치고 놀다가
<RBS> 다시 공부로 들어왔습니다 OTL
<jangnan> ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 올해 안으로 취업해야죠..이제 더이상 놀수 없는 낭떨어지에 다달았어요.
<benkimkimben> 클라우드 공부할려면
<benkimkimben> 영어공부도 빡씨게 해야한다는 ..;;;
<benkimkimben> 자료들이 대부분 번역이 안되어 있어서...ㅠ
<RBS> 그런거 같아요..; 책이외의 자료는 영어문서뿐이라..;;
<cartes9> 영어는 문장력과 단어 아닐까요
<cartes9> 독해잘하는건
<jangnan> 영어는
<jangnan> 단어
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<RBS> 우선 2주간의 목표는 간단하더라도 클라우딩 컴퓨터를 구축해서 보안관련 이슈를 접목해야만 해요.
<RBS> 장기 심화한다고 이거 하는건데 좀 무리여도 해봐야죠..
<cartes9> 저랑 같이 공부하실분..
<jangnan> 뭔공부함?
<benkimkimben> http://labs.google.com/papers/gfs-sosp2003.pdf
<benkimkimben> google file system
<RBS> hdfs랑 비슷하다는 gfs 이군요
<cartes9> jangnan 아무거나 의지가 통하는거요
<RBS> 정확히는 gfs 를 hdfs 가 따라한거지만..
<cartes9> 관심사가
<benkimkimben> hadoop 이 이문서를 참고로 만들어진거죠
<benkimkimben> 네
<jangnan> 움
<benkimkimben> 전이만...
<benkimkimben> 배채우러 ㅋ
<RBS> 예 식사 맛있게 드세요
<juntai81> 안녕하세요.
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<juntai81> 닉네임이.. id 가 닉네임이 되어버렸네요. 다시 접속하겠습니다.
<rkJun> 안녕하세요.
<rkJun> ^^;;
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<rkJun> 네. 우분투ID 는 juntai81 이지만, 닉으로는 rkJun 을 쓰고 있어서,
<rkJun> 변경해서 다시 들어왔어요.
<RBS> 예.
<rkJun> 지난 주 세미나는 참석 못해서 아쉽네요. ㅜ_ㅜ
<RBS> 전 어제부터 여기 들어와서 첫 세미나 기회를 놓쳤어요..ㅎㅎ
<rkJun> 아. 저도, 두번째 세미나 였는데, 못 갔어요.
<RBS> 물론 듣는걸 이야기하는 거에요..-ㅅ-;;;
<RBS> 우분투 아는거 거의 없읍죠..
<RBS> 고수분들의 발표를 들으면 많은 도움이 되지 않을까 싶어서..^^;
<rkJun> 저도 모르는 것 투성이라, 앞으로 배워 보려구요.
<rkJun> 아, 잠시 점심 좀 먹고 올께요^^;
<RBS> 예
<cartes9> RBS님은
<cartes9> 프로그래밍언어로 뭐 만들어보셨어요?
<RBS> 뼈아픈 말씀을...하나도 만들어본게 없어요..^^;
<RBS> 정확히 보안 공부를 올해 시작한거라서 c언어를 아이티뱅크에서 공부했읍죠..
<RBS> 그냥 학원에서 하라는대로는 했는데 문법만 가르키지 무언가를 만들어보라는건 없었어요
<RBS> 나중에 가서야 그시간동안 무언가를 만들었어야했는데라는 생각이 들었는데 이미 그땐 지금 학원에서 공부하고 있을때라 나중에 해야지 하고 미루기 시작해서
<RBS> 지금까지 쭈욱..-ㅅ-;;
<RBS> 언젠가는 만들어보긴 해야할텐데 저에겐 시간의 여유가 많이 없네요...
<RBS> 요즘 보안쪽에 취업할 곳은 많은데 가급적이면 서버 관련으로 신입 받는 곳을 생각하고는 있어요
<cartes9> 헉
<cartes9> 그냥 꺼낸말입니둥;
<cartes9> 뼈아프게 할려고 한말잉아니구..^^;
<RBS> 하하
<RBS> 괜찮아요
<RBS> 하도 많이 들어서..익숙해진 말..
<cartes9> 아하.. 그렇군요
<cartes9> 과제같은거 주는줄알았어요;
<RBS> 흐흐
<cartes9> 저랑 과제같은거 하고놀아요
<RBS> 현재 저에게 주어진 과제는 클라우딩 컴퓨팅 구축이라..OTL
<cartes9> 그거 말구는여?
<cartes9> 전 그건 잘할줄몰라서;
<cartes9> 집에서 혼자 파려니 답답하고 조마조마하네요
<cartes9> is there anyone who would like to study together
<cartes9> ?
<RBS> 이거 하나가 저에게 주어진 시간이
<RBS> 2주도 채 안되서..
<RBS> 클라우딩 구축해서 보안 이슈랑 접목하는데
<cartes9> 뭔가 고수준의 것으로 들리네요
<RBS> 뒤에것이랑 파워포인트 작업까지 고려하면 다음주 수요일까지는 끝내야해요
<RBS> 아뇨 별거 아니에요. 보안 이슈라고 해도 찾아서 얼마나 나올지도 의문이고
<RBS> 여차하면 클라우드 구축하다가 미완의 결과물을 내놓을 수밖에요...;;
<stack> 한국에서 클라우는 하는 회사 몇군데나 있나요?
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 몇군데 있지 않을까요?;;
<stack> 제가 아는덴 kt naver daum정도
<RBS> 어떤 곳을 찾으시는건데요?
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 넥스알이라는 회사와
<RBS> 또 어딘가 있었는데..;;
<RBS> 기억이 안나네요..^^;
<stack> KT의 계열사군요.
<RBS> kt에서 작년말인가 흡수했다고 하더군요
<RBS> 그런데 kt와는 달리 openstack 이 아니라 hadoop 등을
<stack> 음...그럼 넥스알 직원이 kt직원이 되었다는 말인가요?
<RBS> 미묘하게 조금 다르지 않을까요?^^;
<RBS> 독립성은 보장되는 듯하던데요
<stack> 분산파일시스템을 하는군요....스토레지...
<RBS> 재원은 KT 고 사업은 분리해서
<RBS> 저도 잘 모르겠습니다
<stack> 네..ㅋ
<stack> 감사합니다.
<RBS> 아니요
<RBS> stack 님은 openstack 공부하시는건가요?
<stack> 그렇죠
<stack> 공부라기보다는 현재 회사에서 서비스 준비중에 있습니다.
<RBS> 옷..;
<stack> 뭐 제가 거의 99%를 담당..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<RBS> 하앍
<stack> 정보가 없어요 한국엔
<RBS> 지금 클라우드 컴퓨팅을 도입하려는 회사들은
<RBS> 대기업이 대부분일텐데요.
<RBS> 대기업 다니시나보다..ㅎㅎ
<stack> 아니요
<stack> 일본이에요
<stack> 여기
<RBS> 아 일본!
<RBS> 일본이 클라우드 컴퓨팅을 우리보다 빨리 도입하지 않았나요
<stack> 일본의 대기업정도는 아니고 그냥 상장정도
<stack> 한국보단 훨씬 정보도 많고
<stack> 하고있는 회사도 많고
<RBS> openstack 이라면 kt에서 일하시는 박사님이 5월 세미나에서 발표한 자료가 있던데 보셨나요?
<stack> 네
<stack> 그런데 발표자료란게....
<stack> 오픈스탁이란 이런거다라는 정도라...
<RBS> 전 그거 조금 보다가..그냥 hadoop 공부하고 있어요.
<stack> 뭐 이젠 그럴단계는 아니고 HA에 대해서 고민중에 있습니다.
<stack> 한국은 분산파일 시스템으로 하둡을 많이 쓴다고 하던데
<RBS> ㅏㅑㄴㄷㅊ
<RBS> 앗 실수.;
<RBS> 음..kt에서 발표한 자료 보면 openstack 많이 쓴다고 되어있던데 실제로는 하둡을 많이 쓰나보네요
<stack> 실제로 openstack nova로 서비스 한 회사는 거의 없어요
<rkJun> 우음. 뭔가 심도 깊은 대화중이시군요~.
<stack> swift는 현재 kt가 서비스중 입니다만
<stack> nova의 경우 아직 버그도 많고
<RBS> 전 겉핡기 지식도 아주 조금밖에 몰라요..^^;
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 그럼 대세는 하둡이라는거군요.
<stack> nova 는 재미는 있는데 솔직히 서비스 할 정도는 아니죠
<stack> 분산파일시스템의 대세는 전 잘 몰라서..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 하둡이 대세인지 아닌지는 모르겠네요
<stack> 뭐 분산 파일 시스템도 종류가 워낙 많아서
<RBS> 예.전 다른 분산파일시스템에 대해선
<RBS> 이름만 들어봤을뿐이라서요.
<stack> openstack swift는 쓸만하다고 하더라구요.
<stack> kt에서도 채용했고
<stack> 제 옆의 일본인도 거의 혼자 swift하도 있어요
<stack> 간단하니깐요 분산파일시스템은
<stack> 깊게 들어가면 물론 어렵지만
<RBS> 국내에 hadoop 말고 책이 나와있던가요? hadoop 밖에 못본거같은데..
<stack> 음...어떤 책인가요? 한국에 발매된 hadoop책?
<rkJun> hadoop 관련 서적도 꽤 최근에 나온걸로 알고 있어요..
<RBS> 오렐리 책이요
<stack> 솔직히 분산 파일시스템 종류하나가지도 책 한권쓸 내용이 없어요ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 아...
<RBS> 한빛미디어에서 번역한걸로
<stack> 그냥 번역본이군요..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<RBS> 하둡 완벽가이드
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 그 외에 클라우드 컴퓨팅 구현 기술이라고 해서
<RBS> 국내에서 쓴책이 있는데
<RBS> 제가 지금 보고 있는 책인데요
<stack> 내용이 얼마나 충실한지 궁금하네요.
<RBS> 이건 하둡에 대해서도 설명하긴 하는데 클라우드 컴퓨팅 전반을 다루는거라 RPC 부터해서
<RBS> 가상화 빼고 다 다룬다고 앞에 서술해놧더라구요
<RBS> 에이콘에서 나온 책이에요
<stack> 클라우드에서 가상화빼면 뭘 다룬다는거죠?
<stack> 스토레지?
<RBS> 음..클라우드 서비스 구현에 필요한 오픈소스 솔루션을 분야별로 나누면
<RBS> 애플리케이션 서버 ,대용량 데이터 분석, NOSQL 캐시 서버가상화 클라우드 스토리지 클러스터 관리 로그 관리
<RBS> 이렇게 나눴더라구요
<RBS> 이중에 서버 가상화 부분만 빼고 나머지에 대해 한장씩 가볍게(?) 다루었다고 할까...;;
<RBS> 물론 전 이 가벼운게 이해가 안되지만요...-ㅅ-;;;
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 뭐 서적이랑 인터넷 말고는 정보를 얻을데가 부족한건 사실이니깐 어쩔수없죠
<stack> 현장에서 일하며 배우는것이 가장 좋을듯
<stack> 저도 책보며 공부한건 하루이틀 지나면 거의 다 까먹으니깐요
<stack> nova도 거의 맨땅에 해딩하는식으로 했으니 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 전 클라우드 쪽으로 취업하고는 싶은데 기본 지식이 거의 없어서
<RBS> 일단은 기존 서버쪽으로 신입 뽑는 곳으로 취업해볼려구요
<stack> 클라우드 지식이라기 보단 이 바닥의 지식이 있어야 될듯하네요.
<RBS> 예
<stack> 클라우드도 솔직히 새로운 기술이라기보단
<RBS> 그 지식이 없어서 클라우드 회사로 바로 취업하기가 어려울거같아서요
<RBS> 물론 찔러는 보겠지만..^^;;
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 일단 들어가서 배우는것도 추천을 합니다.
<RBS> 회사에서 뽑아만 준다면야..열심히 할 수는 있습니다만..
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 과연 기본 지식 모르는 초보를 뽑아줄까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 음....저의 정보에 의하면 인터넷에 이력서 올리면 연락 무지하게 많이 온다고 하던데요.
<RBS> 아 그건 그래요.
<stack> 물론 대부분이 파견 업체겠죠?
<RBS> 같이 공부하는 동생도 이력서 올렸더니 gs 쪽에서 관제업무로 연락이 왔다고 하더라구요
<RBS> 정직원으로...-ㅅ-;;
<stack> gs면 lg인가요?
<RBS> 초봉 2600에 일년후에 정직원으로 3000이상 해준다고 연락이 왔었다구 하더라구요
<RBS> lg에서 독립했죠.
<stack> 초봉 2600이면 한달에 200조금인데
<stack> 보너스 다 합친 금액일테니 200전후란 말이군요.
<RBS> 그래도 큰돈입죠.
<stack> 세금 때면 200이하..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<RBS> 인턴에 그정도 돈을 주는 회사는
<RBS> 거의 없잖아요.한국에선..^^;
<stack> 인턴이면 그럴수도 있겠네요.
<stack> 하긴 초봉에 200이면 크죠
<stack> 문제는 얼마만큼 연봉이 오르고 근무환경이 좋느냐인데
<RBS> 근데 관제 업무라 거절했다는
<RBS> ㅋㅋ
<stack> 관제 업무가 뭐가요? ㅋ
<RBS> 그리고 후에 약간 후회하고 있죠
<stack> 뭔가를 들여다본다는 말인가요?
<benkimkimben> 세금 띠고 200인가요?
<RBS> 기본적으론 네트워크 트래픽 모니터링
<stack> -,.-;;
<RBS> 그냥 연봉이야기만 했다고 하더라구요
<RBS> 전화로 온거라 100% 진실인지도 모르고요
<RBS> 근데 쿨하게 거절했어요.
<stack> 그냥 하루종일 모니터만 보고 있는건가?
<stack> 감시 툴 화면 보고있다가 에러뜨면 후다다닥 대응하는듯한
<RBS> 보안쪽 일인데 모니터링 하면서 트래픽에서 이상한 점이 있으면 분석하기도 하죠
<benkimkimben> 그런덴 24/7근무
<benkimkimben> ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 이상한 트래픽이 탐지 되면 그걸 분석해서 ddos 공격이다 싶으면 바로 선조치하는 일이죠
<RBS> 예
<benkimkimben> 물론 교대겠지만
<RBS> 365일 돌아가는 일이라 힘들긴 해요
<stack> 당체 언제 쉬고 언제 휴가간다는 말씀인지???
<RBS> 근데 대기업에서 관제 직접뽑는다는게 이해가 안되긴 하져..;
<RBS> 그냥 돌아가면서 쉬는거죠.
<stack> 여름휴가 일주일 쉰다고 하면 짤릴려나....
<RBS> 저도 예전에 설비엔지니어로 시프트 근무해봤는데 한명씩 돌아가면서 휴가가고 쉬고 그래요
<RBS> 추석,설날에 꼼짝없이 일해야하는 경우도 많죠.
<stack> 흠...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 그런데 월급을 왜 안 올려주냐고!!!!!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 근무 환경이 언제 좀 나아질려나
<stack> 통일이 더 빠를듯
<RBS> 칼퇴근입니다
<RBS> 무조건 칼퇴근
<RBS> 대신 관제업무는
<stack> 자기발전이 없을듯 왠지
<RBS> 연봉 적고 쉬는데 제한이 크지만요.
<RBS> 자기발전은 알아서 자기가 해나가야하는거라 자칫하면 도태되기도 하구요
<RBS> 반면에 자기발전을 꾸준히 한사람도 있구요
<RBS> 근데 관제에서 길게 일하려면 PL 에서 PM 해야하는데..
<stack> 자기발전한 사람들은 다들 좋은 회사로 이직
<RBS> PM 할려면 석사 박사 따야합니다..
<RBS> 보안쪽 업무도 제법 다양하면서도 나뉘어져있긴 해요
<stack> 그렇군요
<RBS> 근데 40넘으면 대부분이 컨설팅이나 영업으로 빠져야하는 단점이..
<stack> 즉 40까지 밖에 못 한다는 말씀...ㅋ
<stack> 어이쿠
<RBS> 그렇죠..;;
<RBS> 우리나라는 원래 그런 구조잖아요..ㅋㅋ;
<stack> 애들이랑 마누라 어떻게 먹여 살려야하는거야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 참 먹고 살기 힘든곳이네요...정도의 차이는 있겠지만
<RBS> 보안은 기술자체가 매우 빠르게 바뀌는 곳이라 아무래도 젊은 사람이 일을 잘 할 수 밖에없죠.
<RBS> 모의해킹쪽도 경력 5년 넘은 사람이 거의 없다고 할 정도.
<stack> 재미는 있겠네요 새로운 기술도 접하고
<RBS> 근데 박봉
<stack> 점심시간이라  나중에...
<RBS> 옙
<RBS> 전 계속 공부~
<RBS> 이클립스 까는데 왜이리 오래걸린담....;;
<hanbin973> 나이수. 오늘도 1개밖에 안틀렸!
<rkJun> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요
<rkJun> 무슨 문제 푸는데 1개밖에 안틀렸어요?
<hanbin973> 중학교 시험이니까요 라기보다는
<hanbin973> 열심히 해서 ( 퍽퍽 )
<rkJun> 대단하시군요.ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 오늘까지 2개 틀렸는데  =.=
<hanbin973> 저번 시험 완전 말아먹어서 ㄷ
<bundo> 저친구(hanbin) 머리는 대딩 수준 , 곧추는 초딩 수준이에요!
<hanbin973> 제 곧휴 크기는 어떻게 아세욤 =.=?
<rkJun> 머.. 멋지군요. ㅎ
<bundo> 해킹했음
<hanbin973> 그런데 학교 시험은 지능이랑은 별 상관없는듯
<hanbin973> 음.. =.= 남자 평균은 넘던데 =.=
<bundo> 우분투 영재 1기 학교 최우수 졸업생 = hanbin973
<hanbin973> 황송하옵니다 ㅋ
<bundo> 그때가 2009년 초죠 ?
<hanbin973> 그렇죠
<hanbin973> 9.04 부터 썼던듯..
<hanbin973> 아니네요. 8.04 부터네요
<bundo> 8.04 깔고 나타나서 8.10 부터 수업하다 9.04 쓰고  9.10 나올때 졸업 했죠
<hanbin973> 글쿤요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 헤드폰 좋은거 없나요?
<bundo> 헤드폰 좋은거 있는데 음
<hanbin973> 5만원 아래에서 괜찮은거좀요 ㅋ
<bundo> 헤드폰은 머니머니해고 갤럭시 탭임
<bundo> 머리 다 가려 주고 짱임
<bundo> 최용만 은 제외
<hanbin973> 너무 비싸요
<bundo> 어 그럼 이거 어때요
<bundo> 헤드폰 의 진수
<bundo> http://image.zdnet.co.kr/2011/06/17/t9CRcbGF20AusUsKRRhR.jpg
<hanbin973> ㄱ
<hanbin973> e
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<bundo> 이정도 돼야  head phone 죠 ~~~
<bundo> 아 춥다 ~~
<hanbin973> ....
<hanbin973> http://www.npr.org/2011/03/08/131281603/50-great-voices
<hanbin973> 이거좀 봐보세요. 진짜 있어야할사람만 있네요 ㄷ
<bundo> 화춘화 없어서 패쓰 ~~
<hanbin973> 그 누구더라.. 아 이름이 기억안나네.
<bundo> 나훈아 ?
<hanbin973> 기억이 안나요 ㄷ
<bundo> 그럼 남진 ?
<hanbin973> 트로트 가수는 아닌듯
<hanbin973> 70 80 년대에 누구더라 아 =.=
<bundo> 아바
<hanbin973> 여하튼 샤우팅이 쩔었는뎀 =.=
<hanbin973> 갠적으로 아바는 별로 대단한 그룹이라고 생각안해서 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 그런데 드럼치는 사람들은 팔이 다리보다 굵을듯 =.=
<hanbin973> 스페이스록 같은걸 끼얹나 =.=
<fudoyusei> 안녕하십니까 ^^
<fudoyusei> 화창한 날씨 화요일 이군요
<hanbin973> 그렇네요 ㄷ
<fudoyusei> jasonjang 제이슨 장님 ㅋㅋ
<fudoyusei> @jasonjang
<hanbin973> 제순님을 부르신다 ㄷ
<fudoyusei> 여기는 우분투 세계
<fudoyusei> ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 114 = 저 통화중
<fudoyusei> 그나저나 제가 우분투, 쿠분투, 주분투, 루분투 네 개를 돌리고 있습니다만 이상하게도 넷북에 깔아놓은 루분투가 로그인이 되지 않는군요. 분명히 아이디랑 패스워드는 맞는데 말이지요.
<fudoyusei> jasonjang 알겠습니다
<fudoyusei> 저 잠시 루트로 로그인 하겠습니다.
<fudoyusei> 다시 등장
<jasonjang> 루분투 설마 로긴 없이 쓰는 건 아니겠죠?!
<fudoyusei> 로그인 있습니다
<fudoyusei> 그런데 다시 로그인 하라는 상태로 돌아가더라고요 팅기는 거 같습니다
<jasonjang> 예...설치는 안해봐서...
<fudoyusei> 누구한테 물어볼까요? Q&A 올려보아야 하나봐요
<jasonjang> 구글에?
<MK-BB> Èì
<MK-BB> jasonjang: ¿À ¿©±â °è½Ã±º¿ä
<MK-BB> bundo: Èì ¾ðÁ¦ ¿©±â ¿À½Ç°ÅÀÓ
<bundo> sudo mv /home/fudoyusei  /home/fudoyusei-bak
<jasonjang> hi MK-BB ; i can NOT read " jasonjang: ¿À ¿©±â °è½Ã±º¿ä "
<bundo> sudo mkdir /home/fudoyusei
<fudoyusei> MK-BB hi
<fudoyusei> bundo 감사합니다
<bundo> 아 그러지 말고요
<fudoyusei> 네
<bundo> 그냥 유저 하나 만들어 보세요
<bundo> 그런 후 그 유저로 lxde 로긴 해보세요
<MK-BB> jasonjang: 이제 보이세요?
<MK-BB> bundo: 뷁
<jasonjang> yeap
<bundo> 새유저로 루분투  로긴
<jasonjang> yeap mk
<fudoyusei> 네
<MK-BB> jasonjang: 토요일날 뵈서 좋았다는...ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> z
<bundo> 된다면 현재 설정이 루분투 로긴을 막는거죠
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<fudoyusei> 네
<bundo> MK-BB  한가한가 또 연락 해줄까 ?
<MK-BB> 누구한테 연락해요?
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> mk 시간 있으니...따로 식사해요
<MK-BB> -_-)''''
<MK-BB> jasonjang: 네..ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 엄 실장님  또는 우영씨 ?
<MK-BB> bundo: 실장님한테 하면 분도삼촌도 같이 죽을거임
<MK-BB> 혼자는 못죽음....
<bundo> 내가 왜 죽나 ?
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 같이 죽어......
<bundo> 한국서 드라마 본방으로  보니까 좋은가?
<MK-BB> 본방아닌데
<MK-BB> 최고의 사랑.... 어제 봤다는
<bundo> 본방이 방송시 보는거 이야기 하는거임
<bundo> 공중파 방송시 시청
<fudoyusei> 흐헥 왜이렇게 팅길까 ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> bundo: 다운로드 해서봤어요
<MK-BB> bundo: 서버 백업하라니까요
<MK-BB> -_-)///
<bundo> 어쩧게 하는건데 ?
<bundo> sudo rm -f /home/team1ab ?
<bundo> mk가 밤에 혀 ~~
<bundo> 1시넘어 안자자나 ?
<MK-BB> 저 11시면 요즘 잠
<MK-BB> -_-)
<fudoyusei> 된장 다시 깔아야 겠군요
<MK-BB> fudoyusei: 새로 깔필요없어요
<MK-BB> 그냥 아이디만 새로
<fudoyusei> 새로 만들어서 했는데도요 팅겨요
<MK-BB> 그럼....
<MK-BB> 어쩔수 없는
<stack> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> bundo: 오늘저녁에 백업하셈
<stack> openstack 하고 계신분 있으신가요?
<fudoyusei> 루분투가 오류 투성이는 아닐텐데요~
<bundo> stack 저요  ^^;
<stack> 오오오오오
<stack> 회사에서 하고 계신가요 아님 개인적으로 하고 계신가요?
<fudoyusei> 우분투 - 발 쿠분투 - 용 주분투 - 쥐 루분투 - 새
<MK-BB> bundo: 지금 우분투 커널 신형버전이 뭐임?
<MK-BB> 2.6.?
<stack> 2.6.38-8
<stack> 인것 같습니다만
<stack> 11.04 서버 버젼의 경우
<MK-BB> 넵 감사합니다
<bundo> stack 저는 오픈스택 매니저인 스테판을 잘 압니다.
<bundo> 증거 샷 보여 드려요헤헤
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ 네
<bundo> 잠시유
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1309239739.png
<bundo> 빨간 라인 친 이가 오픈스택 매니저 스테판입니더 헤헤
<stack> 코엑스 센타인가요?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 근데 사실 오픈스택 관심 많치않습니다
<stack> 혹시 it 아카데미에 방문하신건가요?
<bundo> 우분투 베이스라서 제가 참여 한거죠
<MK-BB> bundo: 토요일날 오실거임?
<bundo> 암튼 런치패드 에오픈스택 멤버이긴한데,,
<bundo> MK-BB 강남 비트라 흑흑 안됨
<MK-BB> 오셈
<bundo> 나 강남 못감 ~ ~
<stack> 혹시 it아카데미 강사이신가요???
<MK-BB> 나도 하루종일 있어야 하는데 분도 아저씨야 그거 잠깐 못오는거임?
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> stack 저 한국우분투 대표입니더 ^^ 헤헤
<MK-BB> bundo: 오세요!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bundo> 오픈스택 한국 커뮤니티 생길 때 안박사님 동훈님 등 KT 분들에게 조언 협조 했습니다
<stack> 아...죄송합니다...여기 처음이라
<stack> 안박사님이라 하심은 혹시 kt의 안재석씨를 말씀하시는건지?
<bundo> 네..
<stack> 그렇군요.
<bundo> 오픈스택에 참여 하려면 3가지 라고 봅니다.
<bundo> 1. 개발 런치패드에서 활동해본다 (이건 쉽지 않고)
<bundo> 2. 한국 오픈스택에 참여 함께 한다
<bundo> 3. 혼자 삽질 해본다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오픈스택 런치패드 회원이긴 한데...
<bundo> 거기 무지 메일들 많이 오고 가더군요 ...~
<stack> 먼저 1. 솔직히 영어를 모국어 만큼 하질 못해서 힘들지만 보그나 에러 같은건 물어보곤 합니다.
<bundo> 전 그냥 관망자 입니다. ~ @,.@
<stack> 2. 한국 오픈스택에 참여....kt도 내부적으론 검토중인 단계라 참여...라고 하기엔 조금 그렇고
<stack> 3. 지금 혼자 삽질 중입니다.
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 대충 서버 대수 늘려가며 멀티구성후 여러가지 테스트중에 있습니다만...
<stack> 혼자라 진행이 착착착 잘 안되네요.
<stack> 현재 한국에서 오픈스탁 연구중인 회사가 또 어디인지 알고 계신가요?
<bundo> 삼성 SK  LG 하고
<bundo> 그리고 중소 기업중...
<bundo> 오픈 세미나 온곳들이겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<stack> 그렇군요...
<stack> 그런데 인터넷만 봐서는 kt가 운영중인 openstack 커뮤티니 말고는 전혀 정보를 얻을곳이 없어서요
<stack> 한국에선
<bundo> kt 가 운영중이라고 할 이유 없다 봅니다.
<bundo> 앞으로 변할꺼에요
<bundo> 시작만 한 개념으로 보고 함께 참여 해야죠
<stack> 참여라 함은???
<bundo> 커뮤니티란게요
<bundo> 관심있는이들의 모임으로 보고있거든요
<bundo> 5월 세미나에서 안재석박사님 그러더군요
<bundo> 커뮤니티는 탈 KT 한다고 ...
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 곧 커뮤니티 관리자나 머  그런 개념들 세운다고 합니다.
<cheayuncho> 세미나 참여못한건 죄송합니다
<bundo> 그건 죄송사항 아니에요
<ndsin> 안녕못합니다
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 red5를 빨리 설치를해야 7월세미나를 라이브 중계를 할텐데...
<ndsin> 왜 안오셨어요!
<cheayuncho> 시험기간이요
<ndsin> (물론 저도 못갔음)
<cheayuncho> 오늘이 시험2째날입니다
<ndsin> 시험치고 있었음
<cheayuncho> 활동하는사이트에 인턴교사가 무려여잔데 그것도 컴덕사이트인데 회원이엿던건 정말충격
<stack> 탈 kt라는게 정확히 커뮤니티에서 뭘 한다는건지 이해가 잘 안가는데요.
<bundo> 아 그말은 KT 가 커뮤니티 처음 만들때 시작을 한거지만
<bundo> 커뮤니티 구성원 통한 운영으로 나간다는거죠
<bundo> 커뮤니티 구성원 들의 오픈스택 커뮤니티 ... 로 나간다
<stack> 조금더 한국에서 오픈스탁이 활성화 되었으면 좋겠네요.
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 아마도 KT가 클라우드 파일 서버때문에
<ndsin> 오픈스택에 관심이 커진건가요?
<ndsin> 아마도라는 말 빼고 이해해주시길;
<bundo> 그보다 사장이 먼가 새로운거 좋아 하잖아요
<bundo> 이석채?
<bundo> 새로운 시도 .. 등등 ~
<stack> 파일서버라기보단 한국에서 클라우드의 선두주자가 될려고 하는것이 아닌지 생각해 봅니다.
<bundo> 그러다 보니 오픈스택 등등 많은 IT 부분에 도전한거죠
<ndsin> KT 유클라우드가 클라우드쪽 시작이죠?
<stack> 그렇죠
<bundo> KT 이석채 회장이 KT 는 IT 기업으로 간다 하길래
<bundo> 전화는 나 주세요 헀습니더
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> KT 는 IT 쪽하고 ~~
<bundo> 엔신하고 나는 전봇대 탈까요 ?
<ndsin> 돈되면 다함니다
<bundo> KT 도 오픈스택 중요기술만 가지려고 하고 ~ 나머진 하청인데...
<bundo> 하청업체 돈 진짜 덜 벌듯 합닏다.
<bundo> 납품하는게 뻔해지니...
<bundo> 껍데기 납품이랄까 ?
<ndsin> 항상 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 근데 오늘 장난님 말대로
<bundo> 아마존이 들어 왔으니 좀 웃겨 질듯합니다.
<ndsin> 아마존이 한국 들어왔나요?
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18033
<stack> 하청을 주면 어떤식으로 하청을 주는지요??
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> ㅣ곤해
<ndsin> KT 유클라우드는 사실 자체 기술이 아니고
<bundo> stack 갑  과 을로 하청을 주죠 ^^;
<stack> 그렇죠..ㅋ
<ndsin> 해외 슈가싱크꺼 도입한걸로 알고있어요
<bundo> 아 그래요 @,.@
<ndsin> 그래서 아마 유클라우드 서비스가 좀 제한적인듯함
<ndsin> KT 맘대로 못하는
<stack> 유클라우는 어떤 프레임워크를 사용하고 있죠?
<ndsin> 슈가싱크요
<stack> 클라우드스탁?
<ndsin> 해외 슈가싱크
<stack> 아..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<MK-BB> 클라우드 흠
<ndsin> 잘못하면
<ndsin> 내일 drake_kr님 볼뻔했음
<ndsin> 다행스럽게 못보게되서 *^^*
<cartes9> 잉 보면 않되여? ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<stack> 하청을 준다고해도 하청 받는쪽이 뭘 알아야 납품을 할텐디.
<ndsin> 요즘 무서운게
<ndsin> 갑들이 너무 똑똑함
<ndsin> 을보다 갑이 똑똑하니까
<ndsin> 요구사항이 많고
<ndsin> 을은 잘 모르는데 네네 하면서 힘듬 ㅜㅜ
<stack> 잘 모르는데 네네 한다는게 이해가 안가네요...ㅋ
<ndsin> 잘 모르지만 네네 하고
<ndsin> 뒤에가서 열심히 하는거죠
<ndsin> 고객한테 안되요 할순 없으니까..
<stack> 그렇군요.
<stack> 그래서 을이 힘들군요.
<ndsin> 고객이 잘 모르면 반대로 이러이러하게 하자 식으로 유도가 되는데
<stack> 음.....갑이 하고 싶은데로 만들어 줘야하니 힘들수 밖에 없겠군요.
<ndsin> 그런데
<ndsin> 오픈스택 부분은
<ndsin> 다운로드도 있는데
<ndsin> 사이트 들어가보니
<ndsin> 저거 받아서 뭘 구현할 수 있는거죠?
<ndsin> 아직 클라우드 개념만 알고 실제로 구현을 어떻게 해야되는지 모르겠어서...
<stack> 표면적으로는 퍼블릭 클라우드겠죠
<ndsin> 퍼ㅓ블릭 클라우드가 뭔가요?
<stack> swift라는 분산 파일시스템이랑
<stack> amazon web sevice 같은거요
<stack> ec2 ebs s3와 같은 클라우드 서비스
<ndsin> 한번 검색해보겠습니다
<stack> 네...
<stack> 현재 kt가 swift로 서비스를 하고있는데 이것도 하청업체가 만든건지 궁금하네요.
<jasonjang> Seony; LTNC , 제가 laura 께 답장하고, 그룹스에 게시 했습니다.
<Seony> jasonjang: 안녕하세요. 방금 메일 읽었습니다.
<jasonjang> 예, 고맙습니다
<bundo> 근데유 기념품 준다는거에요 안준다는 거에유 헤헤
<jasonjang> 몇 일 밤새며 일하느라, 꼼꼼히 못 읽어 보다가 오늘 읽어보고 답장했어요.
<jasonjang> bundo; ㅋㅋㅋ "왜 안받아가냐?" 는..............
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 은 아니고, 준비 돼있고 주겠다는......
<bundo> 우리 사무실 모질라 포스터로 도배한거 아시죠 ?
<jasonjang> 몬 봤십니다. 왜? 그날 갔는데...못봤죠
<bundo> 사실 3개 붙여 놓았습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 중안에 우분투 관련 자리 비웠어요 ㅎ
<jasonjang> 그게 도배죠. ㅎ
<yemharc> 분도님
<bundo> 와이?
<yemharc> CPU는 64비트인데 램이 2그램이면 64비트로 깔아서 퍼포먼스가 제대로 나와줄까요?
<bundo> 2그램이면 영혼 무게군요 ?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 안나올듯
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 64비트용 어플들이 64비트로 컴파일만 되었지 실제 32비트 코드 이지 않나요 ?
<bundo> 64비트 니까 빠르다 .. 그냥 기분일듯 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 64비트 니까  골치 아프다 .. 그냥 기분일듯 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 64비트 운영체제가 정말 그렇게 빠르나여?
<cartes9> 우와
<bundo> cartes9 무지 빨라요
<bundo> 소형차와 KTX 차이에요
<Seony> 전 그냥 똑같은 듯... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 그냥 기분이라면서요;;aa
<yemharc> 64비트는 체감상 램의 영향을 많이 받거군요
<bundo> cartes9  64비트 비슷하 추천합니다.
<bundo> 32비스타 하고는 진짜 차이나요
<cartes9> 64비트 강분투 배포판 깔래요
<bundo> 비스타로 해야 비교 잘 되는데 쩝 ~~
<bundo> 발머형 진짜 대단 ....
<cartes9> 죄송..
<bundo> 32비트와 64비트 차이들 가르쳐 주려고 ... ~~
<bundo> 비슷하 32와 64 개발 했다는군요
<yemharc> 이긍 회의갑니다;;
<bundo> <== 실제 64비트 써본적 없습니다. ... OTL...
<bundo> 코분투 64비트 3번 만들어 보기는 했죠 아들컴에서 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 전 은고딕이 더 예쁘더군요
<cartes9> 은돋움?
<bundo> 은돋움
<Seony> 내일 변신로보트 3탄 보러가시는 분 계시나요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 뽀로로?
<bundo> SDEC 가 큰 행사 인가 봅니다.
<Seony> 지난 주에 http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/hawaii/IMG_0003.PNG 이거 사갖고 해변가서 겜하고 음료수 마시고 졸다 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/hawaii/IMG_0005.PNG 요고는 그날 거기서 찍은 사진
<bundo> 오 갠찮은 스타일 인데요
<bundo> 오 퍼시픽 ~~
<Seony> 네 저게 햇빛 가리개가 있어서 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아.. 나도 낼 변신로보트 보러가고 싶은데... ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 감독님의자네요
<jangnan> 진짜 그림이다 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan> 메간폭스들이 헤엄치네
<stack> 안녕하세요. openstack하고 계신분 있으신가요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<Seony> Hi
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> 흠
<cartes9> MK-BB 님, 하이요
<MK-BB> 하이 ^^;;
<cartes9> 차세대 ‘윈텔’로 부상하는 ‘GARM’
<jangnan> 1구람
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까
<stack> openstack 하고 계신분 있으신가요? (오늘 벌써 3번째)
<stack> 없으신가 보네요..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<benkimkimben> 그닥 KT 클라우드 관련분들 아니면 없을듯...
<stack> 그렇군요...ㅎ
<benkimkimben> 클라우드라면 파일시스템 가상화 오픈소스 부터 차근차근 배우는게 보통 과정이라
<yemharc> 헤유우...
<Jinseok> an nyung ha sae yo
<Jinseok> ji kem hangul e an cha jha yo
<Jinseok> drake_kr I can't write hangul. Do you help me?
<Jinseok> But I can reading hangul.
<ndsin>  /charset
<Jinseok> Do you have a nabi deb?
<ndsin> 엄슴
<Jinseok> sp
<Jinseok> rmsid dlfjgrp clffody
<benkimkimben> 그냥 이렇게 칠래요
<benkimkimben> ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> dkdh fodznlwlvor ekdns threhrk ehlrp smfla;;;;;
<benkimkimben> 헐..-ㅅ-
<Jinseok> gotjr gowntutj rkatkgkqslek Rnqjr!
<drake_kr> jinseok :: speak english
<drake_kr> no one can read that except me
<Jinseok> rnlcksgekslRkdy
<Jinseok> rmsid dlrj gksrmffh duddjfmf cltlaus
<Jinseok> gotjrdl rksmdgody;;;
<drake_kr> 아니 무슨 외계인이여
<Jinseok> rmsha fodrnlwlvor ekdnsdl 74vjtpsxm wjdeh goTrnsdy;;;
<Jinseok> sk dhlrPdls dksldPdy
<drake_kr> jinseok :: /charset utf8
<Jinseok> ekswl tjfclgkfEo fodrlwl vordmf ghffkekd Qoajrdjtj;;
<drake_kr> mirc로는 utf8 안되고..
<drake_kr> 우분투라면 ibus-daemon은 돌아가고 있는지 확인
<Jinseok> dlrj vmflfhem dlqslek
<Jinseok> dnqnsxn akwsmsepdy
<Jinseok> fodrnlwl vordmf tjfclfmf dksgoTekslRkdy?
<Jinseok> benkimkimben gotjrwha qnxkremfudy
<drake_kr> can you speak english? jinseok?
<drake_kr> 알아보기 힘들다고요
<Jinseok> dksldy rnlcksgdktj dksclffody
<drake_kr> 나도 알려주기 귀찮아요
<benkimkimben> 상대방은 생각해주지 안는...;;
<yemharc> 아
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> centos x까 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 5.6버전 나왔다고 5.5버전 미러링 지원을 안하는 x같은 경우가 어딨어 대체
<Jinseok> 아오 한글치기 디따 힘드네요
<drake_kr> 에이 아무리 centos가 막장이래도 그건 좀 아님
<yemharc> <-서버실 짱박혀 있는 중
<yemharc> drake_kr, 센트 공홈조차 미러 없음요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 이것도 가상키보드를 구글에서 줏어ᅥ서 쓰네요
<yemharc> 아, 이건 netinst 설치미러 말하는거에요
<drake_kr> jinseok :: ibus-daemon 설치하세요
<drake_kr> 끗
<yemharc> 여튼 지금 완전 어이상실 상태
<yemharc> 회사 서버가 아니라 퍼블리싱 업체(을) 지원용 서버라 그쪽에서 요구하는 스펙으로 맞춰주는데
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 그래서 제가 센트 별로 안 좋아라 함..
<stack> centos 이야기 중이신가요?
<yemharc> 굳이 5.5를 원하길래 이것저것 해 보다가
<yemharc> 때려치고 5.6으로 설치중 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 잠시만요
<yemharc> stack, 네 센트요
<drake_kr> 나 있나
<stack> 음....6.0은 개발자들의 트러블로 안나올수 있다는 소문이 있던데요
<yemharc> 안그래도 작년 말에 5.5 난리였구만은...
<drake_kr> 아 5.3이네요
<yemharc> 근데 제 개인적으론 솔직히 그래요
<yemharc> 서버로 쓸거면 수세나 데비안 쓰지 RHEL냅두고 센트 뭐하러 쓰나요
<drake_kr> 결국은 RHEL 카피면서..
<Jinseok> 아이고 이제서야 한글이 잘쳐지네요
<yemharc> 어차피 기업서 쓸거면 RHEL사서 기술지원 받고 말지
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<drake_kr> 한국 기업만 기형적으로..
<drake_kr> 외국 기업에서는 TCO가 적게 나오니 걍 RHEL 간다죠..
<Jinseok> 어처피 이것도 자바스크립트 한글 입력기로 설치 중이지만요
<yemharc> 그렇다고 국내에 레드햇마냥 전문 레드햇 벤더가 있는것도 아니고
<drake_kr> 문제 터지면 서포트 부르면 되니까
<drake_kr> 그렇기때문에 기형적..
<yemharc> 1세대가 선택을 잘못한게야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이찬진 봐요
<yemharc> 알짜가 데비안 기반이었어야 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 지금 랭귀지 팩을 받고 있어요;; 맨 처음 설치할때 귀찮아서 안받은지라;;;
<drake_kr> 복돌이로 망한 주제에 복돌이짓 하고 있어요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<stack> ㅋ
<Jinseok> 그래서 한글이 안쳐지는 거예요.
<yemharc> 아.............진짜 뭐 이래
<yemharc> 다음은 ftp 미러링 운영하면서 IP를 차단해놨네
<yemharc> (...........)
<drake_kr> ...
<Jinseok> 그래서 한글이 안쳐지는 거예요.
<drake_kr> 아
<Jinseok> 근데 무슨 한글 설치가 이렇게 오래 걸리나요;; 진짜 대박 느림
<drake_kr> 5.5 iso파일 받아다 드려도 쓸모는 없는건가요
<yemharc> 네
<Jinseok> 은 글꼴을 왜 받는지 드럽게 용량 크네요
<drake_kr> ... 굴림체와 바탕체보다 작을텐데..
<stack> 그런게 왜 굳이 한글 설치중이신가요?
<yemharc> 지금 설치중인건 워크스테이션급이긴 한데........ 5.5고 뭐고 어차피 깔고 yum update -y던가 하면
<yemharc> 그냥 5.6될듯해요
<yemharc> 5.5 미러가 없는 시점에서 저장소는 기대도 안하고요 (...........)
<yemharc> 근데 진짜 앞뒤가 막혔;;;
<Jinseok> 이제 그냥 대화 거셔도 되요 한글 입력하기 많이 어렵지 않으니까요. 단지 컨트롤 씨를 많이 눌러야 하는게 귀찮군요.
<yemharc> 국내 미러 어디 빠른데 없나요;;
<yemharc> centos.tt.co.kr인가 거기 아직 살아있나;;
<drake_kr> 자기들이 만든거면.. 어떻게든 구버전도 살리는데..
<drake_kr> 일단 지네가 만든게 아니니
<yemharc> 아오
<stack> 음...리포지토리가 5.5이 없다는 말씀???
<yemharc> 안그래도 좁은데다 발열 심한 서버실서 노트북 무릎 위에 얹고 이게 뭐하는겨 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> stack, 아뇨 netinst 설치 미러가 없어요
<stack> 아.네
<Jinseok> 한글 설치를 안하면 나비가 같이 안따라 오고 아이버스에서도 안돼더라고요. 그래서 한글을 미친듯이 받고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 걍 5.6 깔아요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 저 오늘 처음으로 우리 회사가 블랙일지도 모른단 생각을 했어요
<drake_kr> yum update 안한다 == 보안 업데이트를 하지 않는다 -> 이게 말이 되는건가?
<yemharc> 지금 왜 넷인스톨 하냐면요
<yemharc> 일단 CD/DVD 라이터 없구요
<yemharc> 웹에 iso찾아보니 대부분 DVD로 제공하구요
<stack> 나의 예상이 적중 ㅋ
<yemharc> 제 USB는 4그램인데 iso는 4그램보다 무겁구요
<yemharc> 결정적으로 회사에서 쓸 USB 스틱이 한개도 없어요
<yemharc> (.............)
<yemharc> 우리 IT회사 아닌가? (....)
<drake_kr> 흠
<Jinseok> 근데 제가 아파트-겟 을 설정을 설치 할때 스킵해서 소스 리스트가 빠져있는데 수동적으로 추가할수는 없나요?
<drake_kr> IT회사인가 아닌가는 키보드로..
<yemharc> 제 3만원(스킨값 1.2만원)짜리 nkey-1 키보드가 중상급 키보드 (....)
<yemharc> 다만 게임회사라 타블렛은 좋은것들 쓰네요
<yemharc> (먼산)
<Jinseok> wprk clsms gksrmf ghrtl dksqhdlskdy?
<drake_kr> jinseok :: /etc/apt/sources.list <- 수정하세요.
<drake_kr> .....
<drake_kr> grr네는 과장 한분이 원목 키보드 샀다고 자랑한다고
<drake_kr> 자기도 사고싶다그러던데
<Jinseok> 혹시 한글이 안보이나 해서 물어본거예요
<Jinseok> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)]/ natty main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted deb-src http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb http://kr.ar
<Jinseok> 도데체 어느부분을 수정해야 하는거죠?
<drake_kr> kr.archive.ubuntu.com 을 전부 ftp.daum.net 으로 바꾸세요.
<drake_kr> 포럼에도 kaist 서버인 kr.archive.ubuntu.com에 관한 이야기가 많던데 안 읽으셨나보네요
<yemharc> 우럅
<yemharc> 해냈다
<Jinseok> 일단 한글 설치 완료하는데로 해보겠습니다
<drake_kr> yemharc :: ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> Jinseok, 포럼에 제 source.list 다음으로 되어 있는거 올려놨어요
<yemharc> 어제던가
<drake_kr> 왜 슬프지
<Jinseok> 잠시 리붓좀 하고 올께요
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18026
<yemharc> 요기 링크 답글에 있어요
<yemharc> 필요하면 가져다 쓰세요
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 서버도 울고 놋북도 울고 나도 울고 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 이따 붕어 먹으러 와라
<Jinseok> 은폰트는 용량이 도데체 9,679 킬로바이트 씩이나 하다니!
<yemharc> 크풍
<yemharc> 5.6으로 승부봤음요
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 명조체 쓰던가요 32킬로바이트짜리
<yemharc> Jinseok, 폰트에 용량을 아끼다니 어불성설!
<yemharc> 전 폰트에만 300m 투자합니다
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 저는 아낄수 있습니다
<drake_kr> cli + fb 유저
<yemharc> drake_kr, 캭ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 그냥 코분투 쓸걸~~ 괜히 정식판 썻어!!! 그냥 나눔 고딕 쓸껄~~~
<yemharc> 왜요
<yemharc> 코분투나 정식(?)판이나 뭔 차이라고 (...)
<drake_kr> 아니 애초에 한번 깔면 어떻게든 써야지..
<Jinseok> 근데 코분투로는 우비를 이용한 설치가 안될껄요? 우비에서도 쿠분투와 주분투를 나누는 것을 보면요
<drake_kr> ms-dos를 깔았다가 dr-dos 깔았다가 k-dos 깔았다가 ibm-dos 깔았다가.. 그렇게 쓰는 사람 별로 없었는데.. 우리때는..
<jasonjang> pc-dos
<jasonjang> pc-dos 는 차별 받네요? ㅋ
<drake_kr> jasonjang :: 그게 ibm-dos 잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 긍가? ㅋ
<yemharc> 우와 이 더럽게 융통성 없는 물건 같으니!
<yemharc> 5.5 netinst 라고 5.6이미지가 퉤~ 뱉음 orz
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> usb 구우러 갑니다................................................................. 정말 블랙인가?
<drake_kr> 아니 디지털단지니까
<Jinseok> 61.9kb 속도가 말이 되세요?
<drake_kr> 좀만 앞으로 가면 usb 조낸 팔텐데
<drake_kr> jinseok :: 2400bps에서 cps 속도로 치면 초당 250 바이트 정도 받았었습니다
<drake_kr> 지금은 존내 행복한 세상에서 살고 있는거에요
<Jinseok> 저 리붓좀 하고 올깨요오오오오오오 오오오오오오 오오오오오오 오오오오오 오오오오 오오오오 오오오오
<Jinseok> 넬라 판타지아 패러디? ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그거 재밌나여
<drake_kr> ps2겜이었던가
<yemharc> 열받아서 10m짜리 netinst only로 구워왔어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 거 어차피 업뎃하면 똑같어 ~_~)
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 담에 오시면 8G짜리 USB 하나 드리도록 하겠습니다
<drake_kr> 일반 개인이 16G짜리 두개나 쓰고 있는데 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 전 어차피 저 개인으로는 4그램짜리 (2년쨰) 한개로 충분하거든요
<ndsin> 저도 하나만....
<yemharc> 근데 센트란 놈이 이런 놈일줄이야...................ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 아오 님은 안됨
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 차별..
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 제가 ndsin님하고 아는 사이임이 허대표님한테 들켜도 상관없는건지 아닌지도 모르는데 뻘쭘하게 만드셨네요
<yemharc> 아옼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이제 된닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> OTL
<ndsin> 헐 알면 좀 곤란하셨나봐요 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> 본인이 곤란하다면서요
<ndsin> 저는 상관 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 버럭버럭
<ndsin> 농담한거였어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ 내가 센스가 없는 거였나
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 공돌이 특징 : 농담을 잘 구분하지 못한다
<ndsin> 내일 코엑스 가시나봐요?
<drake_kr> 네 님네 대표님 만나러요
<yemharc> 우앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐야 이거!!!!!!!
<drake_kr> 어우 뵙기힘들어요 증말
<yemharc> 원래 센트 5.3인가 깔려있던 워크스테이션인데
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 파티션 죽입니다
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> sda1 /, sda2 swap 끗
<yemharc> 이거 서버였잖ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 데비안 계열 쓰다가 redhat 계열 쓰게 되면 사소한 부분에서 굉장히 옛날로 돌아가는 느낌이 듭니다.
<Jinseok> 한글 깔았습니다
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 아래한글
<Jinseok> 그리고 과감히 영어를 지워버림 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 부럽
<Jinseok> 한글을 까니 sudo apt-get update 도 되네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이은미팀장 남자겠지?
<Jinseok> 그러고선 과감히 sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop 을 했습니다. 학교컴이 너무 느려서 lxde가 적당할꺼 같아서요
<drake_kr> 학교컴에다간 dos 깔아야져
<drake_kr> 느린데
<Jinseok> 아무래도 그놈보단 lxde 가 빠릿 하겠죠?
<taktaktak1> Hi there~
<drake_kr> welcome
<Jinseok> 근데 전혀 생각지도 않은 크로미움을 왜 깔지 ㅋㅋ
<taktaktak1> ㅋㅋ 한글도 써지는구나
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 포럼 챗방이여 여그가
<taktaktak1> 배고파지는데
<drake_kr> 붕어 먹어야되는데
<taktaktak1> 형 회 좋아해?
<drake_kr> 임수는 왜 아까 불러놓고 말이읍노
<Jinseok> lxde 설치가 너무! 느리다!
<drake_kr> 날로먹는건 좋아하지만 회는 별로 안 좋아해
<drake_kr> 많이 먹을 자신은 있지만 맛있게 먹을 자신은 없어
<taktaktak1> 안드로이드나 애플 마켓에 어플 개발해서 올리면 외국애들한테는 어떻게 돈 받아야돼?
<drake_kr> 개발자 등록이 구글 본사로 되나
<drake_kr> 애플의 경우 달러로 받지만..
<drake_kr> 구글쪽도 개발자 등록을 본사로 하면 달러로 받을거여
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 톰캣 7.x버전이란게 있어요?;;
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 내가 고수분 옆에 두고
<drake_kr> 뭔소리를?
<yemharc> 버전 5.x대 아닌가;;
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 안드로이드마켓에서 미쿡 대상 판매하려면 어떻게 해야 하나요
<taktaktak1_> 나 튕긴건가?
<yemharc> 글로벌 마켓에 등록하면 됩니다
<drake_kr> taktaktak1_ :: 글로벌 마켓에 등록하면 된댜
<taktaktak1_> 돈은 어떻게 받어?
<taktaktak1_> 국내 은행에 계좌로 달러든 유로화든 그냥 막 알아서 들어오는겨?
<yemharc> 마켓 등록할 때 개인 계좌랑 뭐 이것저것 신상털이 해가요
<drake_kr> 신상털잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 국외에서 들어오는 돈의 경우에는 수표로 발행해 줄겁니다. 이 부분은 저도 정확하진 않네요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 실수했습니다. 구글이 하시는 일이니 pow신상털이er군요
<taktaktak1_> 외국에서 넘어오는 돈은 외국환 거래법 뭐 이런거 알아봐야하는건가...
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 오버추어라던가 애드센스로 외쿡에서 받아오는 애들 보면 거의 수표로 받던데
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 대부분 수표발행이에요
<yemharc> 환율도 변동이고 해서
<drake_kr> 개인 블로그 운영하는 애들이 몇십 달러씩 받는거 보니까 그렇게 어렵다거나 하진 않을듯
<yemharc> 보통은 수표신청을 한 시간의 환율을 기준으로 수표로 와요
<taktaktak1_> 오홍
<yemharc> 다만
<taktaktak1_> 좋은 아이템이 생겼는데
<yemharc> 이건 소득신고가 자동으로 되서 세금삥땅은 무리 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭔가 가끔 보면 이런 생계형 블로거들 광고수입에 환상을 가진 사람이 좀 있더라구요
<yemharc> 사실은 수표가 넘어오며 자동으로 소득신고
<drake_kr> 생계형 블로거 쉽지 않은데
<yemharc> .
<drake_kr> 그때 아주 정확한..
<drake_kr> 사실을 알게되었지요
<drake_kr> 세상은 일하는 만큼만 준다.
<drake_kr> 단 한가지 예외는 양심과 관련된 경우..
<yemharc> 그런거죠
<yemharc> 생계형 블로거가 정말 앉아서 돈버는 직업(?)이었으면 생계형이란 말이 안 붙었죠
<yemharc> 뭣보다 생계블로그도 일종의 컨텐츠 장사인지라 이것저것 영향을 많이 받죠
<drake_kr> 뭐, 이슈트래킹 역시도
<drake_kr> 능력이니까요
<yemharc> 그나저나...
<yemharc> 음... 설치만 해놓고 튀어야지 -_-
<yemharc> 나머진 내일합시다 (...)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 저 지금 엄청난 부조리를 봤습니다
<drake_kr> 네?
<yemharc> CD/DVD 라이터가 없지만 네로6 정품은 있긔 (..............................................)
<drake_kr> imsu
<imsu> 이놈의 인터넷은 왜 이모냥이다냐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 넹
<drake_kr> 언제끝나노
<imsu> 늦게 끝납니다 ㅠ.ㅠ; 시험 기간이라 제길~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 긍게 몇시
<drake_kr> 나 지금 밥 먹을까 말까 고민중
<imsu> 식사하십시오~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이따가 붕어 먹으러 와야지
<imsu> 10시 이후에 끝날듯합니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 오나?
<drake_kr> 그럼 좀만 먹어야것다
<imsu> 많이 드십시오 혹시 모르니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 핸드폰도 안가지고 왔어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 학생하나 연락두절 아놔; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 아옼ㅋㅋㅋㅋ진짴ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이따가 또 새벽에 먹으믄 되니께
<drake_kr> 걍 쳐들어오삼
<yemharc> 설치 끝났다~ 했더만 usb에 grub를 깡라놨어..........
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아오 회사에서 외장 brrw같은것좀 사놓지
<imsu`> 아씨 또 재접속했나보네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 역시 남의거 끌어다 쓰면 이러나 봄 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 바라지도 않습니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 긍게
<drake_kr> 블랙회사라닊요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 우왘부왘
<yemharc> 나머진 내일해야지~
<imsu``> 배고파 ㅠ.ㅠ;
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-29
<grr> ni hao
<benkimkimben> wrong place lol
<Work^Seony> 아... 제로보드 옮겨야되는데 문제가 많네요...
<Work^Seony> 뭔놈의 세션 데이터가 6기가... 삭제명령 내렸더니 삭제는 되지도 않고...
<grr> 세션만 6기가 ;;
<stack> 안녕하세요.
<stack> openstack 하고 계신분 있으신가요?
<stack> 아침일찍이라 아무도 없으신가??
<stack> openstack 하고 계신분 있으신가요? 나올때까지 차렌지
<RBS> 냠냠...-ㅅ-;;
<stack> 어제 그분이신가....
<RBS> ㅇㅇ
<RBS> 전 하둡..
<stack> 네
<stack> 학생이라고 하셨죠?
<RBS> 일단 자바에서 막혀서
<RBS> 아뇨
<RBS> 백수.ㅋㅋ
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 몇살이세요?ㅋ
<RBS> 82년생입죠
<stack> 우리나라나이로 30살이시네요
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 만으로는 28..ㅋㅋ
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 5년 정도? 빠르면 3년 정도 경력쌓고
<RBS> 해외로 진출할려구요
<RBS> 기술직으로 쭈욱 먹구 살려고
<stack> 음......처음부터 진출함은 어떠신지
<RBS> 계획만 하고 있어요
<RBS> 처음부터 진출할려고 해도 어학이
<RBS> 안되서..
<RBS> 이게 치명타..ㅋㅋ
<stack> 외국도 나이따지고....
<RBS> 그렇긴 한데 어학이 가장큰 문제죠..;;
<stack> 지금 공부중이세요? 영어나 중국어
<RBS> 영어를 해야하는데
<stack> 그렇죠 해야하는데 잘 안되죠...ㅋ
<RBS> 일단 하둡부터 공부해서 취업하고
<RBS> 어학을 채워야겠죠..;
<RBS> 당장은 한국이니..;
<stack> 그런데 하둡 공부라고 하셨는데....공부양이 많나요?
<RBS> 음..
<RBS> 책 두권을 놓고
<RBS> 한권 보는 중인데 자바가 걸리네요.
<RBS> 지금 보는 책 다 읽고 자바부터 한권
<stack> 컴퓨터는 있으시구요?
<stack> 실습용.
<RBS> 지금 노트북이랑 제컴 거실컴해서
<RBS> 3대는 활용할 수 있어요
<RBS> 제방컴퓨터랑 노트북은 샌디브릿지고 램은 넉넉하니
<RBS> ..ㅋㅋ;
<grr>  /_\
<stack> 음....저도 하둡은 안해봐서 모르겠는데
<stack> 가상화로 되면 한대로도 실습이 가능하니
<stack> 혹시 서버가 모자라면 그럿도 하나의 방법일듯하네요
<cartes9> RBS님 저랑 영어공부해요.. ;;;
<RBS> ㅎㅎ;;
<RBS> 저 잠시 심부름을..
<stack> 네 ㅋㅋ
<stack> openstack 하고 계신분 있으신가요? 나올때까지 차렌지
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<stack> 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc :: 안녕하셔요
<yemharc> grr, 오랜만이에요
<grr> yemharc :: 월요일날 졸업작품 발표라서 그거 때문에 한동안 바빴어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 졸업작품 뭐 했나요?
<grr> 웹<->제작한 서버<-> ethernet to serial -> xbee(master) -> xbee(slave)
<grr> 이런식으로 통신 구성해서
<grr> 스마트홈 이요
<grr> 웹을 통해 제어하는 스마트홈
<yemharc> 리모컨을 통한 제어가 아니니 무효!
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> 특히나 사파리 호환시키느라
<grr> 힘들었어요 - -
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ajax가 참 곱게 안먹어 주더라구요
<yemharc> 동물원 주인이 좀 악덕이죠
<yemharc> 아오..........
<yemharc> 피곤하니 유자차가 무슨 약같은 맛이 나 .....................
<grr>  /.\..
<grr> ....
<grr> 방잡으러 일찍 올라왔는데
<grr> 비가 오니..
<yemharc> 비오는데 출근했더니
<yemharc> 가슴팍부터 아래쪽이 다 철벅철벅 (......)
<grr> ...
<grr> 호우주의보라 그러더라구요...
<yemharc> 우산은 원래 헤어스타일 지키려고 쓰는거죠.... 스타일도 없지만
<grr> ...
<grr> 그냥 계약서 쓰고 주말에 방 알아보고
<grr> 영 각안나오면 고시원 한달 더 살려구요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 내 서랍 속의 컴퓨터 어쩔ㅎㅎ
<grr> 그대로 서랍속에 대기하시면됩니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 인터넷으로 원룸 사진들을 보니까 도통 믿을수가 없어서... 역시 발품을 팔아야겠죠?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 사진은 다 허세
<yemharc> 그리고 그런게 있어요
<yemharc> xx가격의 좀 싼 광고를 보고 가면 뭣같이 허름한 방을 보여주면서 "아...여기에 돈 요만큼 더 얹으면 괜찮은 방이 있는데..."
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 그렇쿤녀
<grr> 이동내 땅값을 영 알수가 없으니..
<Work^Seony> 에어컨이 고장나서 죽겠네요..
<stack> 방 구하세요?
<grr> 네
<stack> 서울인가요?
<grr> 성남이요
<grr> 분당 /_\
<stack> 오.....
<stack> 방값 비쌀것 같은데...
<grr> 그렇더라구요..
<stack> 보통 전세도 억하지 않나요?
<grr> 그래서 다른 역세권 지역으로 구하려고 하고있어요
<stack> 하긴 수도권에 억단위 밑의 전세는 없겠죠?
<stack> 도대체 어떻게하면 1억을 모을수 있을까요? ㅋ
<grr> 경원대 근처? 이정도 거리쯤에서
<grr> 구해보려는데..
<grr> 1억은 통장에 0 2개 더 그리면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> ...
<stack> ㅋ
<stack> 서울에서 직장 생활하면 한달에 얼마나 모을수있을려나...
<stack> 이 바닥의 월급이 다 뻔하니...
<Work^Seony> 별로 못모읍니다. 쓰는 게 많아서...
<grr> 월세쓰면 한달에 100은 걍 넘길듯...
<grr> ...
<stack> 월세...
<stack> 한달에 300 받아도 애기 키우면 100은 모을수 있을려나?
<grr> .....
<stack> 흠......
<yemharc> 애기 키우면서 300벌면 100 못모을걸요 (...)
<Work^Seony> 애기 안키워도 못모을 것 같은데요.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 당장 기저귀 값만 해도........
<stack> 30대 초반 나이에 이바닥에서 세후 300정도 받을려면 어느정도의 회사를 가야하나요?
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 20대 후반에 그리 받았는데.. ㅎㅎ
<stack> 프리랜서로?
<Work^Seony> 회사 얘기하시는 거 아닌가요?
<stack> 그렇죠
<stack> 회사에 다닐경우
<Work^Seony> IT는 아니었지만 그래도 그쯤 받았어요.
<stack> 많네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그게 벌써 5년 전이네요. 뎅장...
<grr> ...
<stack> 지금은 아이티 안하시나보네요
<Work^Seony> 그때도 IT 안했었는데요.
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;; 네
<grr> 저는 내일 모레 IT 입문하러...
<stack> 회사다니면 퇴근할때 상사 눈치들 많이 보시나요?
<stack> 6시 칼퇴근 한다거나 ㅋ
<stack> 하긴 근무조건이 9시 18시면은 18시에 퇴근하는게 당연하겠지만
<Work^Seony> 에어컨 고장나서 진짜 죽겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 일하기가 싫다...
<Work^Seony> 더워서 일못한다고 컴플레인 좀 해야지 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 에어컨...
<grr> 음.. 하드 하나 또 날라갔네요..
<grr> 중2때 산거 이제 날라갔네..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 11.04도 튜닝좀 하니 괜찮네...
<stack> 한국에 클라우드 하는 회사 추천 좀 해주시겠어요?
<yemharc> http://www.kcsa.or.kr/
<yemharc> 여기 멤버사 메뉴 하단에 가입한 회사들 배너 지나가요
<stack> 보고 오겠습니다.
<stack> 감사합니다.
<stack> 안열리는데요
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 전 잘 보이는데요;;
<yemharc> 파폭 크롬 익스 다 열리네요
<stack> 익스로 한번 시도
<stack> 마찬가지...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> ;;
<stack> 음....
<stack> 어절수없죠
<yemharc> 한국 클라우드 서비스 협회
<stack> 그런데 한국에서 다우기술 정도면은 대기업에 속하는가요?
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;; 그런 상세 내역을 잘;;
<benkimkimben> 제가
<benkimkimben> 숙제를 맡았는데
<benkimkimben> CentOS 5.5의 표준스팩을 조사해오라는데
<benkimkimben> 도데체 몰 조사 하라는 말인가요 -__
<benkimkimben> 표준스팩이 모지요 -_-?
<grr>  /.\
<cartes9>  /.\
<cartes9> xie xie
<cartes9> ni hao
<cartes9> bai chi
<grr> http://www.centos.org/
<yemharc> 센트의 표준스펙이라니 그 무슨 생각없는 과제를..........
<benkimkimben> 그러게요 -ㅅ-
<stack> 표준스텍이란 말의 정의가 먼지 궁금하네요
<yemharc> 자, 이럴떄 써먹을 좋은게 있습니다.
<yemharc> POSIX 표준이라고 (......)
<yemharc> 그냥 프린트 해서 던져버리세요 (...)
<benkimkimben> OS 설치시 기본 설정이나 패키지 리스트를 말하는건가요
<yemharc> 뭔 과제 같지도 않은걸........
<yemharc> 그건 표준스펙이 아니라 기본설정이라고 봐야죠
<stack> 애시당초 표준스텍이란 뜻의 정의를 물어보는게 먼저일듯
<benkimkimben> 아니면 기업이나 개발환경에서 가장 많이 쓰이는 OS환경을 말하는건가요?
<yemharc> 암만 봐도 과제 낸 사람이 생각이 없다고밖엔........
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<benkimkimben> 진짜 딱 저 한문장 던져버리고
<yemharc> 기업이나 개발환경도 다 제각각인데 표준이 어딨겠어요
<benkimkimben> 2틀내로 제출하라는 말밖에 -ㅅ-
<stack> 失格
<yemharc> 과제 낸 교수(?)님은 리눅스나 유닉스에 대해 뭔가 알고는 있습니까?
<cartes9> 않보여요
<stack> 실력이라구요
<stack> 아....실격
<benkimkimben> 그냥 상사인데 그냥 막던져본듯...
<benkimkimben> 막던진 과제에 나는 피터지고 ㅠ
<yemharc> 기반 구조랑 유닉스 계통 역사에 대해 조금이라도 알면 저런 같잖은 과제는 못낼텐데......
<stack> 오해를 불러 일으킬만한 단어선정을 했으니 ㅋ
<benkimkimben> 그냥 대충 조사하고
<yemharc> 뭐 하는 회사에요?
<benkimkimben> 마지막에 OS에 표준스펙이란 없습니다 이렇게 써야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<benkimkimben> 나름 아이티회사임 ;;
<yemharc> 아........ 그건 아니에요
<yemharc> OS에 표준스펙이 있긴 있습니다
<yemharc> 사실 현재 사용되는 OS 대부분이 따르고 있는 POSIX표준
<stack> 그런데 회사에서 왜 숙제를 주는건지???????
<stack> 일할게 없어서 그냥 과제를 던진건가요?
<benkimkimben> 여긴 맨날 숙제줘요
<yemharc> (물론 뭐 완벽히 따르는 녀석은 없지만)
<benkimkimben> 업무따로 숙제따로
<stack> 웃기네요
<stack> 집에가면 쉬어야지
<benkimkimben> 조사 시켜서 팀원들이랑 쉐어 하는 숙제 ;;
<yemharc> 집에 가서 해와라......라는거면 웃긴건 사실이네요
<stack> 공부는 본인이 해야지요
<yemharc> 차라리 야근을 시키던가........
<grr>  /_\...
<stack> 공부는 본인이 해야한다는 기본적인 사고방식이 안되어 있는듯.......
<benkimkimben> 모 상사라는게 원래 다 그렇죠 모 ㅋㅋ
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<benkimkimben> 근데 그게 맞는말인게
<benkimkimben> 그러다보면 내 공부할시간이 없어짐.
<stack> 애시당초 숙제가 있다는것 자체가 납득이 안갑니다.....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 내가 열 받네...
<benkimkimben> 아 그러고보니 일반적인 센트 표준 스펙을 조사하는게 아니라
<benkimkimben> 우리 팀에서 사용할 센트 5.5 의 표준스펙을 정하는 숙제이네요
<yemharc> 그럼 간단해지네요
<RBS> 냠..
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<benkimkimben> 제가 이해를 처음에 잘못한듯..;;
<yemharc> 용도를 정하고 그에 맞는 소프트웨어들과 그 설정, 보안레벨 등등 정하면 되겠네요
<stack> 표준스택이 뭔가요 그러니까?
<yemharc> stack, 표준스'펙'
<benkimkimben> 펙
<benkimkimben> ㅋㅋ
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> RBS, 안녕하세요
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<benkimkimben> RBS 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<RBS> 옙 안녕하세요^^
<RBS> 하둡을 공부할려면
<RBS> 자바를 먼저 공부해야겠어요
<RBS> 프로그래밍이 그냥 다 자바네..;;
<grr> 재미있는 자바
<RBS> 문법은 떼긴했는데
<RBS> 음냐..
<stack> 하둡이 자바로 만든건가요?
<yemharc> J2EE
<RBS> 그런 모양이에요.
<benkimkimben> OS의 표준스팩이라면 그 OS가 어떻게 사용되던간에 기본적으로 잡아야 할 설정이랑 패키지 아닐까요
<yemharc> benkimkimben, 그렇게 접근하면 안되죠
<stack> 1.os설치
<stack> 2.yum update
<stack> 끝
<benkimkimben> 아...-ㅅ-
<yemharc> 팀에서 사용할 녀석에 대한 표준스펙이라고 하셨잖아요?
<benkimkimben> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 OS 자체를 보는게 아니라 그 OS를 어떻게 쓸지에 대한걸 정해야죠
<benkimkimben> 조언좀 부탁해요 어떻게 시작할지 몰라서 ..ㅠ
<yemharc> 대상이 포괄적인게 아니라 소속팀이라는 타겟이 있으니까
<benkimkimben> 네
<yemharc> 타겟이 필요로 하는걸 초점으로 두고 거기에 맞춰서 표준을 정하는데
<yemharc> 이 경우 팀이 원하는건 센트OS를 업무에 사용하기 위해서 라는 목적이 있으니까
<yemharc> 결국은 OS자체에 대한 연구(?)가 아니라 팀이 이 OS를 이용해서 무언가 작업을 할 때에
<yemharc> 환경을 통일해서 서로간의 정보/업무 공유가 얼마나 원활하게 이루어 지게 할 것인가
<yemharc> 가 되겠죠
<yemharc> 말은 어려운데, 쉽게 말하면 엑셀2003하고 엑셀2007하고 파일 서로 넘기면 약간 깨집니다
<yemharc> 이런 일이 안 생기게 둘 다 03으로 통일 혹은 07로 통일
<yemharc> 같은걸 정하는거죠
<stack> 즉 용도를 먼저 파악하라는 말씀?
<RBS> os 버전 차이로 결과값이 달라질 수 있으니 이로 인해 발생할 수 있는 문제점을 제거하고 보자는거네요
<yemharc> 개발분야라면 이클립스는 버전 x 쓰고 자바는 sun-java-1.6으로 통일하고 등등
<benkimkimben> 네
<RBS> vmware 로 작업하시는거면 이미지 카피해서 써도 되지 않나요??
<benkimkimben> 실제로 이전에 일이 터졌는데 그게 혹 os버전차이 문제가 아닐까 싶어서 이런 숙제를 내준거 같아요
<yemharc> 무슨 문제요?
<yemharc> 같은 OS면 버전이 틀려도 정말 엄청 기간차이가 나지 않는 이상 기본구조는 같다고 보시면 되요. 대부분은 안에서 돌아가는 프로그램의 버전이 문제가 되죠
<benkimkimben> 서버를 신규도입했는데
<yemharc> 그래서 서버같은것도 잘 아는 업체에서는 신청할 때에 상세스펙을 기술한 문서를 같이 넘겨줍니다
<benkimkimben> 구입하자마자 디스크랑 파일시스템이 깨지는 문제를 보였거든요
<yemharc> 구입하자마자.........라는건 하드웨어만?
<benkimkimben> 그래서 요즘은 그거 수습중
<benkimkimben> 네 FS이랑
<grr>  /.\
<yemharc> 음;; 제가 이해를 못하는건가요;;
<yemharc> 하드웨어만 구입해서 OS설치를 했는데 파티션이 깨진다라...............
<stack> 디스크랑 파일시스템이 깨진거랑 os 버젼차이가 무슨 관계가 있나요?
<benkimkimben> 거의 없다고 보면 되는데
<stack> os이전의 문제 같은데
<benkimkimben> 상사는 혹시 또모르니 짬밥이 없는 저에게 조사를 시키는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ........거 정말 쓸데없는
<benkimkimben> ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 애시당초 조사 방법이 틀린듯
<grr> 접근 방법이 에러..
<yemharc> grr, 저한테 다 떠맞기고 나몰라라 하는 우리 회사는 역시 블랙은 아닌듯요?
<yemharc> orz
<stack> 뭐가 잘못 됐는지 이해를 못하고 있네요
<grr> yemharc :: 매번 하는 소리지만 블랙은 아니신데....
<benkimkimben> 블랙이 모에요-ㅅ-?
<yemharc> grr, 어제 잠깐 블랙인줄 알았..........
<grr> 블랙 회사 /.\
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<grr> yemharc :: 무슨일이 있으셨길래...
<benkimkimben> 회사이름이에요?
<benkimkimben> 신라면 블랙은 알겠는데...;;
<RBS> 블랙하면 블랙햇밖에 생각이 안나요 전...
<stack> 신라면 블랙 맛있나요?
<stack> 뭐 라면이 다 거기서 거기겠지만
<grr> 저 신라면 애호가인데 블랙 정말 맛없더라구요
<stack> 스프하나에 뭐가 그리 달라진다고 가격이 2배나
<grr> 사람에 따라 좀 많이 차이나는듯 해요
<benkimkimben> ㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 그거 가격 낮춘다는 이야기도 떠돌던데요
<grr> 신라면 스프 하나면 일일 나트륨 섭취량 97%를 한번에 드실 수 있어서 편리하다네요
<benkimkimben> 라면 하면 육계장이죠
<stack> 편리하네요
<benkimkimben> 블랙어차피 최근에 뉴스 뜨고 망했자나요 ㅋ
<grr> 공정위에 허위광고및 허위 표기로 크리맞았거등여
<stack> 다른 음식 안 먹어도되고
<benkimkimben> ㅋㅋ
<stack> 애시당초 국민들을 상대로 사기를 쳤다는 말씀...ㅋ
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ..
<grr> 설렁탕 영양 절반 수준에 지방은 2배
<stack> 무슨 생각들을 가지고 있는지 궁금하네요.....한국 기업들은
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 애국심 발휘해서 사봐라? 이런거..?
<stack> 그래서 가격도 2배인가
<grr> 애국심 발휘해서 삼성 cpu 들어간 '아이폰'을 사야지
<stack> 애국심은 있지만
<stack> 라면사는 거랑은 전혀 별개
<yemharc> grr, 어제 센트 하나 설치하는데 3시간 걸렸다면 믿겠어요?
<stack> 안사주는것이 애국심
<yemharc> 아무것도 안 하고 설치만 하는데
<grr> yemharc :: 네...?! (....)
<grr> ...
<grr> 설치만 3시간?!
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<grr> ......?!
<yemharc> 컴은 무려 워크스테이션급
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 드라이버 문제 없음
<yemharc> 근데 3시간
<grr> 거기서 무슨 시츄에이숀이 벌어졌나여
<yemharc> 처음에 5.5를 요구하더군요 (센트)
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 그래서 5.5를 찾아보니........이게 왠걸? iso파일은 있는데 usb가 4그램짜리...... 용량부족으로 안들어감
<yemharc> -> 더 큰 usb스틱을 요구 -> 없으니 대충해주세요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> -> 5.5 netinst 받음 -> 설치 시도 -> 왠지 ftp.daum.net/centos가 막혀있어?! -> 이사님이 cent빠(?)라 미친듯 쓰다 ip차단 크리먹음 (뭘 한거야 대체)
<grr> ....
<yemharc> 별수없이 centos.tt.co.kr 미러를 이용 -> 5.5 미러가 없네?! -> 공홈서 확인 -> 이것들이 5.6 나왔다고 5.5 미러 지원 안한다네?!
<grr> 그렇게 돌고 돌고..
<yemharc> -> 에라~ 하면서 CD/DVD Writer 요구 -> 없음ㅋ -> 에라! 30분 설득해서 5.6 설치하기로 결정
<RBS> 음..
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 5.6 netinst 가져다 설치 시작 -> 서버실 앉아서 퍼센티지 올라가는거 멍하니 보다 왼쪽 찬장을 봤더니
<yemharc> 떡하니 보이는 네로 7.0 정품박스
<RBS> 뭔가..소설로 써도 재미있을거같은 내용
<grr> ...
<grr> 혼돈의 카오스
<yemharc> .................그리고 그 옆엔 박스채로 놓여있는 깔끔한 CD/DVD-WR
<grr> 뻘짓을 다 하고 나면 항상 보이는
<grr> 그 무언가..
<grr> 그게 문제 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 센트따위 얼른 망해버려..........(침울)
<grr> ...
<grr> 회사 환경이 cent...
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 근데 정말
<stack> 어제 본것 같다
<yemharc> RHEL 쓸거 아니면 cent 쓸 필요가 있나 싶어요
<yemharc> 안정적이네 뭐네 하지만 사실 그런거 없는데
<grr> 전 리눅스를 쓸 줄 몰라서 크게 차이점을 몰라요.. yum이냐 apt-get이냐 밖에 와닿지 않으니까..
<yemharc> 사실 그정도 차이밖에 없어요
<RBS> apt-get은 이것저것 좀 가려주더군요..
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> 애초에 커널부터 똑같은데...........
<stack> 그럼 현재 os중엔 뭐가 안정적인가요?
<RBS> 아주 나쁜애임...;ㅁ;
<grr> 중요한건 cent에서 exec계열 사용할 때 메모리가 잘 튀더라구요..
<benkimkimben> CentOS 홈페이지 가서 스펙문서 링크 클릭하면
<benkimkimben> 레드헷 문서 그대로 열어주던데요 -_-
<grr> oops...
<yemharc> 사실 안정성만 따지면 BSD계열인데
<stack> 크론이니깐요
<benkimkimben> ㅋㅋ
<stack> 우리회산 현재 cent계열 사용중
<yemharc> 애초에 센트는 RHEL의 열화 복제품이라..........
<yemharc> RHEL 쓸 돈이 없거나 돈내기 싫은 기업들이 RHEL 이름값을 보고 선택합니다.................만
<stack> 음.....공짜니깐
<yemharc> RHEL은 그 자체보다 따라오는 기술지원에 의미가 있다는걸 아무도 생각하지 않아요
<stack> 만.....
<yemharc> 무서운 메이커으 히미
<yemharc> 힘
<grr>  /.\...
<grr> 사원들은 그냥 까라는대로 깔뿐...
<stack> 즉 돈내도 os 서포트 받아야 된다.....이건가요?
<yemharc> 그런게 아니라요
<stack> 넹
<yemharc> RHEL은 레드햇이 엔터프라이즈로 전환하면서부터 자신들 독자적인 기술로 구축한 상업용 프로그램/lib들을 확보하고
<yemharc> 서버 구축 기술과 관리기술 등등을 보유한 다음, RHEL 자체가 아니라 그 서비스를 판매하는겁니다
<Work^Seony> 분도님 아직 안오셨죠?
<stack> 음.....
<yemharc> centos는 그 RHEL을 보고 "아, 이거 좋다던데 우리도 쓰고싶어" 해서 RHEL 중에서 GPL로 공개된 녀석들을 가져다 리패키징 한거죠
<yemharc> Work^Seony, 안오셨어요
<RBS> 음
<Work^Seony> 포럼서버에 문제 생겼는데...
<yemharc> 바꿔서 말하면, 사실 그 기반은 그냥 리눅스라는거죠
<yemharc> Work^Seony, 네 저도 아까 확인했어요
<Work^Seony> 맘대로 리붓시키지 말라고 하셨거든요..
<grr>  /.\
<stack> 그러한 배경이
<grr> 비가 많이 오네요..
<Work^Seony> 2시간만 있으면 퇴근이구나...
<RBS> ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> RHEL이 뭔가 정말 특별해서 그런게 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 아... 에어컨 안돌아서 무쟈게 덥네요..
<RBS> 한국이 아니신가요?? 2시간있으면 한국은 점심시간인데..
<yemharc> 서니님은 하와이에 계세요
<RBS> 와우
<RBS> 부럽다.
<Work^Seony> RBS님은 처음 오셔서 잘 모르시겠지만 저는 해외에 거주 중입니다...
<stack> 가고싶다///
<RBS> 부러워요!!!
<RBS> 저 소환 좀...ㅎㅎ;
<stack> 어덯게하면 하와이에서 it일을 할수있는가요?
<RBS> 아 돌아오는게 문제구나...하하
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 한국에서 자리잡고 사시는 분들이 더 부럽던데요...
<yemharc> grr, 각 OS 부팅 과정과 스크립트에 대한 평가가 있는데
<RBS> 한국에서 자리잡아도..정년이 너무 빨라서 문제죠.
<Work^Seony> stack, 가장 정상적이고 일반적인 루트를 밟아야겠죠.
<yemharc> BSD는 결벽증, 수세는 깔끔, 레드햇은 너저분, 데비안은 지랄맞음 이라고 하는군요
<stack> 공부해서 하와이에있는 it 기업에 지원한다....인가요?
<grr>  /.\...
<RBS> 정상적이고 일반적인 루트라함은 어떤건가요?
<grr> 지랄맞음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> stack, 아뇨. 가장 일반적이고 정상적인 방법은, 미국유학 -> 졸업 -> OPT -> H1B -> 영주권 입니다.
<RBS> 억
<grr> centos가 부팅이 길긴 길더군요
<stack> 영주권 다음이 취업인가요?
<Work^Seony> stack, 아뇨. H1B라고 적은 부분이 취업이에요.
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 네
<stack> 감사합니다.
<stack> 그럼데 하와이에 it기업들이 꽤 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 그런대로요. IT 기업이 아니더라도 IT부서는 있어야하니...
<stack> 부서라....음.....그렇군요
<RBS> 퇴근하면 바캉스 기분이...나실지도 모른다는 생각이 들었습니다
<Work^Seony> RBS, 사는 것과 관광오는 것과는 천지차이입니다.
<RBS> 그런가요..헤헤
<stack> 그건 동감
<Work^Seony> RBS, 참고로 여기 사시는 제 고모는, 하와이 사시는 15년 동안 해변에 발 담궈본 적이 한 번도 없으시답니다.
<RBS> -ㅁ-;;;
<RBS> 전 비행기 타고 가장 멀리 가본게 제주도.
<RBS> 육로로는 부산조차 안가본 서울깡촌주민
<RBS> 아주 어렸을때 동해 해수욕장에 가본거 빼곤 거의 돌아다니질 않았네요..음
<stack> Optional Practical Training 인가요?
<stack> 정확히 우니나라말로하면 뭐가요?
<Work^Seony> 아... OPT요...
<RBS> 취업비자아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 취업비자는 아니구요,
<RBS> 캐나다에서도 2년이상 공부하면 2년간의 work permit 이 주어지던데..
<Work^Seony> 쉽게 말하면, 미국에서 대학이나 대학 이상을 졸업한 외국인들에게, 미국의 직장생활을 경험해볼 수 있도록 취업의 기회를 1~2년 정도 주는 제도를 의미합니다.
<grr> 이젠 사이트 가입하려면 주민번호도 넣고 휴대폰 번호도 넣어야하네 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 보통 OPT 기간 중에 H1B를 받을려고 노력을 많이 하구요, 못받으면 한국 돌아가야되요.
<Work^Seony> 아니면 더 높은 대학으로 진학하던가...
<RBS> 더 높은 대학이라..
<stack> 취업기회라함음.......체재기간을 늘려준다는 말씀인가요?
<yemharc> 아...춥다;;
<RBS> 체제기간을 늘려주고 그동안 일하라는거같아요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨. 취업의 기회란 말 그대로 취업해서 직장생활 해보라는 경험을 체험하라는 거에요.
<RBS> 취업까지 보장해주는건가요?
<yemharc> grr, 서버실 들어가서 잘까요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 학생신분이지만, 합법적으로 취업이 가능하다는 얘긴데 대신 기간이 지나면 돌아가야죠.
<RBS> 오오
<stack> 음...여기저기 회사까지 소개시켜준다는 말인지?
<grr> yemharc :: 전자파때문에 머리 어지러우실텐대 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 소개까지 시켜주면 국가가 무슨 직업소개소인가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 알아서 취업해야죠.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 기간이 지나기 전에 H1B를 받을려고 노력을 많이 하죠.
<stack> 정확히 말해서 체험을 할수있는 기간을 부여한다....인가요?
<Work^Seony> H1B 못받으면 한국 돌아가야되니까...
<Work^Seony> 글쵸. 기간을 주는 거죠.
<yemharc> grr, 제쪽 서버실은 왠 동네 피방 허브&창고 수준 (...)
<grr> 쿠팡에 멕도날드 햄버거 1+1 파네요
<Work^Seony> 기간 내에 취업을 하든 뭘 하든 그건 자신의 역량에 달려있고..
<stack> 비자는 아니지만 비슷한 개념이군요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 OPT 기간 중에는 취업하기 쉬워요. 왜냐면 회사입장에서느 1년 쓰고 버리면 되니까..
<Work^Seony> 월급도 많이 안줘도 되고.
<RBS> 인턴...
<grr> yemahrc :: 아... 이쪽 서버실은 뭐가 참 질서정연하지 '않게' 바닥으로도 선이 기어다니는 곳..
<Work^Seony> 개중에서 일 잘하는 학생들만 H1B를 받는거죠
<stack> 그렇군요.....
<stack> 하긴 외국인이니 내국인들 보다 더 할수밖에
<RBS> 어렵네요 그것도..
<yemharc> grr, 하지만 각도만 잘 잡고 사진 찍으면 허세부리기 좋은 배경이 되죠
<Work^Seony> 당연히 어렵죠. 미쿡에서 살아남을려고 별의별 인종들이 다 경쟁하는데요..
<RBS> 영어실력이 되면 이력서를 냈을 때 외국인이라도 뽑아서 일을 할 수 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 어지간히 해서는 OPT 기간 중에 취업하는 것도 어려워요...
<RBS> 이게 가장 궁금해요.
<yemharc> grr, IT쪽은 왠지 좀 너저분할수록 있어보이는 희안한 곳이잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> RBS, 영어는 기본으로 깔고 들어가는 거구요, 그 중에서도 성적이 아주 우수해야죠
<RBS> 아항..경력직일 경우에는요?
<grr> yemharc :: 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 하긴 저도 처음에 봤을때 뭐 엄청 대단해 보이더라구요...
<stack> 영어만....은 안되겠죠
<Work^Seony> RBS, 외국인을 볼 때 가장 1위로 보는 게 "성적"이에요. 영어는 어느정도 된다고 보고...
<RBS> 지금은 아니지만 나중을 생각했을떄..^^;;
<Work^Seony> 경력직일 경우는 경력을 많이 보죠. 어디서 뭘 했는지..
<stack> 지금하세용
<RBS> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 당연한 얘기지만, 말 안통하면 안뽑아줘요 ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 하하
<Work^Seony> 말이 통해야 일을 하죠.
<RBS> 서양에선 만으로 나이를 쳐주니 국내보단 마음은 조금 편한듯요..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 사실 한국 사람들은 한국회사에서 일 많이 해요..
<stack> 실력은 어느정도 인가요? 한국사람들이랑 비교했을때
<Work^Seony> 음... 대부분은 잘 못해요.
<stack> 희망이.....!!!!
<Work^Seony> 근데, 잘하는 사람들은 도저히 못따라가겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 외계인 같아요.
<stack> 그건 그렇겠죠
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 생각하는 것부터가 아예 달라서...
<RBS> 호주같은 경우 ppt 만 잘 작성해도 매니저급으로 승진은 빠르다고 들었어요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 나라마다, 지역마다 성향이 많이 달라서 딱히 말하기 어려워요.
<stack> 그런데 서양같은 경우엔 능력제라 잘 못하면 바로바로 자른다던데 사실인지?
<RBS> 바로바로.....
<Work^Seony> 하와이 같은 경우는, 자기분야 외엔 손 안댈려고 하구요..
<RBS> 아하
<Work^Seony> 잘 못하면 바로바로 자른다기보단, 실수하면 그만 둬야죠.
<RBS> 억
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 미국은 실수는 용납을 못하는 사회거든요.
<RBS> 실수하면 그만 둔다라...음..
<RBS> 냉정하군요
<Work^Seony> 시간이 오래 걸려도 OK, 대신 실수는 NO.
<stack> 우리나라 처럼 죄송합니다....앞으로 열심히 하겠습니다...는 안통한다는 말씀이시군요
<Work^Seony> 미드 안보시나봐요?
<stack> 네
<RBS> 시간이 오래걸려도 된다라..우리나라랑은 완전히 다르군요.
<Work^Seony> 24 라는 유명한 미드가 있어요. 한 번 보세요.
<RBS> 제가 보는 미드는 빅뱅이론...
<stack> 도대체 실수가 어느 정도길레...
<Work^Seony> 여기는, 시간이 오래 걸리는 건 용납이 가능하지만 실수하면 책임져야되요.
<RBS> 아하
<Work^Seony> 책임 = 사퇴
<Work^Seony> 더군다나,
<Work^Seony> 만약 그 실수가 회사의 자산에 큰 영향을 끼치는 수준이라면,
<Work^Seony> 배상까지 해야되요
<stack> 퇴사까지 해야하는 실수는 대충 뭐가 있나요?
<RBS> 자기가 한일에 책임을 지되 그 사항이 어느정도 중대하느냐를 평가해서
<RBS> 수습이 안되면 나가야 하는거군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 뭐가 있는지는 저도 안겪어봐서 잘 모르겠ㄴ세요.
<Work^Seony> 수습이 안되면 나가야하는 게 맞는 거 같아요
<RBS> 그래서 서양애들이 이리저리 변명하면서 자기 책임이 아니라고 발뺌하는거였구나...
<stack> 애시당초 쉬운일 맡으면 된다라는 단순한 생각을 잠시해보지만....그렇게 해서는 월급이 적을것 같고
<stack> 발뺌하는건 한국사람도 마찬가지...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<RBS> 이건 내잘못이 아니라 시스템에서 지원되지 않는다라고 하던가..음
<yemharc> 사실 사람이면 마찬가지...
<stack> 그렇죠
<jasonjang> Work^Seony; DDoS 같죠?
<stack> 정도의 차이는 있지만
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 네. max connection이더라구요..
<yemharc> jasonjang, Too many connections [1040]
<RBS> 그럼 미국에선 야근까지 하면서 일하는게 더 위험할 수 있겠네요
<stack> 우리 회산 서양식이라 openstack을 나에게 다 맞긴건지....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<RBS> 실수 할 확률이 그만큼 높아지는 셈이니깐요..
<Work^Seony> 야근 안시켜요. 인건비 나가서..
<RBS> -ㅁ-
<yemharc> 야근이 우리나라랑 틀리죠 (...)
<stack> 와이프랑 애기랑 3명이서 산다고 사정을 했을때....저축을 할수 있는가요?
<RBS> 우리나라는 인건비 안주고 야근시키니...
<yemharc> 거긴 진짜 야간 '근무'
<Work^Seony> stack, 미국인들 저축 안하고 사는 거 모르시군요 ㅎㅎ
<stack> !!!!!!
<Work^Seony> 미국은 사회특성상 저축을 잘 안해요. 안해도 특별히 사는데 지장없고..
<Work^Seony> 대부분 월급 받으면 다 써요.
<RBS> 근데 생활이 안정되어 있으면 굳이 저축까지 할 필요가..
<RBS> 한달에 100불정도만 저금해도 될거같은데요
<Work^Seony> 저축을 안하는데는 여러가지 이유가 있는데, 가난해도 저축은 잘 안해요.
<RBS> 집도 싸지 물가도 싸지
<RBS> 일만해서 먹고 살면 되는 나라..
<stack> 세금은 비사다고 하던데
<Work^Seony> 네. 대략 1/3 정도 떼가죠.
<stack> 음....
<Work^Seony> 그럼 남은 2/3 월급에서, 또 1/3 정도가 집값으로 나가죠.
<RBS> 세금이 비싸도 물가가 싸다면야..
<stack> 만약 마음먹고 저축하면 우리나라 돈으로 얼마나 저축 가능한가요?
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 저축을 못 한다는 말씀이시군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 저축을 꼭 해야겠다고 다짐하겠다면, 자신의 생활수준을 어느 정도까지 낮추느냐에 따라 다르죠.
<stack> 음......돈 모으기 위해서 하와이나 서양으로 가는건 힘든건가
<RBS> 생활 수준을 낮추면..즐거운 삶은 되진 못할거같아요..
<Work^Seony> 거지같은 집에서 맨날 $1 햄버거로 때우면서라도 돈을 모으겠다고 다짐을 하느냐... 아니면 쓸거 다 쓰면서 남은 돈 저축하겠느냐...
<RBS> 하와이에 모기 많나요?
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 없습니다.
<RBS> 앜 부럽다..
<Work^Seony> 있는데가 몇군데 있는데, 사람사는데는 전체적으로 모기가 없어요...
<stack> 그렇죠 모기를 걱정할 계절이죠
<RBS> 한국은 여름엔 모기 천국이라..
<RBS> 홈매트 안키면 잠자기 어려워져요..
<stack> 음.....저도 결단의 시기인데.....
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 모기가 살기 힘든 환경이라서요...
<RBS> 결단의 시기!
<stack> 그렇죠!!!
<RBS> 실례지만 stack 님 나이가 어떻게 되시나요?
<stack> 한국으로 가느냐....다른 나라고 가느냐!!!!!
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 서버 어떻게 해야할까요? 분도님 허락없이 재부팅할까요?
<stack> 한국나이로 32
<RBS> 아하
<RBS> 호주 가세요 호주
<jasonjang> 모르겠어요. 전화해 보께요
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<RBS> 호주 올해로 바뀌는 이민법에
<Work^Seony> 호주는 30살 넘으면 이민가기 어려워요..
<RBS> 65점을 넘기면 가능해지거든요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 호주는, 영어가 "완벽"해야한다는 전제를 깔고 사람을 구해서 더 힘들다는 소리도 있고...
<RBS> 나이 점수가 좀 바뀌었어요
<stack> 얼마나 저축을 할수 있느냐에 따라 달라집니다.......물론 저의 능력에 따라 달라지겠지만 월급이
<RBS> 만으로 32세까지가 점수가 풀로 들어가요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<RBS> 그리고 39세까지가 5점깎이구요
<Work^Seony> 많이 좋아졌네요.
<RBS> 다만 영어점수를
<RBS> ;;
<stack> 완벽.....이라....하와이에선 어느정도를 원하나요 영어실력
<jasonjang> Work^Seony; ddos 라면 리부팅해도 마찬가지 쟎아요?
<RBS> 아이엘츠 7.0이 10점이고 8.0이 20점이던가..
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 원래 이민자들이 많아서, 영어는 그렇게 요구하진 않아요.
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 리부팅하고 다시 지켜봐야죠. 일단 현재 DB접속이 안되는 상황이니깐요...
<stack> 치안이 가장걱정....
<stack> 총도 들고 다니니
<Work^Seony> stack, 호주요?
<stack> 하와이요
<jasonjang> Work^Seony; 분도님 N/A
<stack> 뭐 호주도 마찮가기겠지만
<Work^Seony> stack, ㅎㅎ 하와이 아직 안와보셔서 모르시겠지만, 하와이는 미국에서2 번째로 안전한 동네에요.
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, Not Applicable?
<stack> 그건 다행이네요
<jasonjang> 낱 어벨러블 또는 No Answer
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<stack> 호주 아이티는 어떤가요 엔지니어 수요가?
<jasonjang> 예, 같은 말씀이네요.
<RBS> 호주가 관광으로도 먹고사는 나라긴 한데 IT 큰 회사들이 여럿 있다고 하던데요
<Work^Seony> 당연히 있겠죠. 하와이에도 IBM 연구센터가 있는데...
<Work^Seony> 호주같이 큰 동네라면 없는 거 없을걸요
<stack> 흠...삶의 질적으로 나아진다면 도전해 보겠지만....지금도 솔직히 만족이라...
<stack> 다만 영어는 욕심이 나네요
<RBS> 그래서 그런지 기본적으로 호주 사는 애들은 어려운 일은 잘 안할려고 해서 항상 인력이 조금 부족하다는 이야기를
<RBS> 듣긴 했는데 사실인지는 모르겠어요
<stack> 3d 업종인가..
<Work^Seony> 호주든 미국이든, 서양애들이 머리 쓰고 복잡한 건 잘 안할려고 해요...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 상경계열이랑 공과계열이 유학생들한테 인기가 좋잖아요...
<RBS> 거기가 바로 이민 취약점!
<stack> 그냥 전 여기 살렵니다.....ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 하고 싶은 공부나 하면서
<Work^Seony> 어차피 미국애들은, 식당에서 서빙만 해도 먹고사는데 충분히 지장이 없기 때문에 굳이 힘들게 공부 안할려고 하죠...
<RBS> 사람사는 곳과 가축이 사는 곳의 차이..
<stack> 먹고만 사는건 괜찮은데 노후나 가족 부양을 생각하면
<RBS> 이건 너무 비약인가..;;
<stack> 저축을 해야 되는디
<RBS> 근데 선진국은 그런 걱정을 할 필요가 적지 않을까요.
<RBS> 사회 시스템이 잘 구축되어 있어서 우리나라처럼 죽자고 모을 필요가 없을거같은데..
<stack> 선직국에서 일할땐 그렇겠죠
<stack> 그런데 일반적인 우리들은 선직국에 살고 있지않으니
<stack> 하긴 일본만해도 아르바이트로 우리누라 직장인들 만큼 범니다
<Work^Seony> 서양사람들이야, 가족부양은 할 필요가 없으니 그건 계산하지 않고 노후 역시 SS 있으니까 필요가 없죠...
<RBS> 우리나라도 잘사는 나라긴 하지만..아직 사람의 가치에 대해 너무 저평가 되어 있어서..
<RBS> 신입사원 초봉이 10년전이나 지금이나
<RBS> 똑같다는게 웃긴거죠..물가는 몇배 뛰었는데..
<stack> 음....시장이 작으니깐요
<Work^Seony> 음... RBS님은 시대정신 좀 보셔야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<stack> 땅덩어리도 작고 인구는 많으나.....시장은 좁으니
<RBS> 봤어요..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 1부 2부 다요?
<RBS> 예
<Work^Seony> 아 3부도 있구나..
<RBS> 옛날에 봤읍죠..
<stack> 시대정신????
<Work^Seony> 그거 보면 내가 왜 살아야하나 하는 생각이.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> stack, Zeitgeist라는 다큐입니다.
<RBS> 그거 날조가 좀 있어서..
<stack> 나중에 한번 봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 다큐 대상받은 작품인데, 그게 무지 쇼킹한 내용이라서요..
<RBS> 중요한건 어떻게 사느냐라서요.
<stack> 음 나만 안 본건가?
<Work^Seony> RBS, 그게 저처럼 미국사는 사람들한테 더 와닿는게, 진짜로 세금을 33% 떼가거든요.
<Work^Seony> Federal Tax라고 해서 20% 넘게 떼가는 세금이 있어요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 어쩔 수 없죠. 외국인으로서 여기 살려면..
<stack> 그렇죠
<RBS> 하앍
<Work^Seony> 시대정신 보면 마음에 더 와닿습니다. ㅎㅎ
<stack> 일본의 경우엔 일단 20%는 떼가죠
<stack> 많이 벌면 더 떼가고
<stack> 일단 많이 벌고 볼일이죠
<yemharc> 시대정신 ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 그점에선 한국은 많이 벌어도
<Work^Seony> 아... 포럼서버 임의로 리붓해야되나 말아야되나...
<yemharc> 내년에 하나 또 나오는거 같던데요
<RBS> 세금 감면해줘서 많이 안떼가죠
<RBS> 중요한건 많이 벌기가 힘들다는거지만....;
<stack> 그러니까요!!! ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서도 연봉 많이 버는 직업 많아요. 사람들이 잘 몰라서 그렇지...
<RBS> 연봉 많이 버는 직업..이 있어도 경쟁율이 엄청나게 높지 않나요.
<Work^Seony> 제 사촌이 무디스 면접 보러 갔었는데, 희망연봉 4천 적으니까 거기 면접담당직원이 하는 말, "희망연봉 왜이렇게 적게 적었어요? 저희는 8천부터 시작하는 거 아시죠?" ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 공무원만 해도 안정적이라는 이유로 경쟁율 폭주하던데..
<RBS> 우리나라에서 IT 인력의 인건비를 책정하는 기준있는거 아시죠?
<stack> 뭔가요?
<stack> 궁금..
<RBS> 초급 중급 고급 이렇게 인력을
<stack> 연차로 자르나
<RBS> 평가하는데 초급이 4년제 대학교 졸업에 정보처리 기사 자격증 따야합니다
<RBS> 그게 안되면 무조건 경력 다 씹어버리고 초급인정안해줌
<RBS> 잡스형님 우리나라 오셔서 일하셔도 제일 낮은 인력등급으로 취급해버려요
<yemharc> 그런게 있나요 (...)
<RBS> 예
<stack> 껍데기 > 실력
<RBS> 원래 개발쪽에만 적용하던건데 지금은 정보보안쪽으로도 일괄적용해서
<yemharc> 흐음;;;
<RBS> 저 자격증없는거때문에 정부 프로젝트를 못따고 자기가 다해도 자기이름으로 못올리고
<Work^Seony> 어디 정부부처에서 일방적으로 짜놓은 가이드라인 같은 거겠쬬
<RBS> 회사에서는 저 자격이 되는 사람을 위주로 구할려고 하죠.
<stack> 무슨 군대 이야기 같네요..ㅋ
<RBS> 저 가이드 라인이 국내에 있는 it 회사들에 전체 적용되는거라...
<RBS> 프로젝트자체를 수주할때 기준이 되요
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 IT회사들이 저 기준에 맞춰서 사람 뽑진 않잖아요.
<stack> 그런데 보통의 한국사람들은 대학 나오고 정보처리는 그냥 암기해서 자격증을 취득하니
<RBS> 그런데 저걸 기준으로 임금을 책정해요..
<Work^Seony> 안그럴걸요.
<RBS> 결국 어디에서 프로젝트를 수주해야하는데 저것을 보게 되니
<stack> 책정하겠죠....거의 대부분이 저 기준을 충족시키니....한 2000정도로 측정...ㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 요즘에 사이버대학교에 많이들 입학하고 계세요..
<Work^Seony> 저랑 같은 사무실에 일하는 직원 하나가 하와이 온지 얼마 안됐는데, 한국에서 KCC에서 일하다 왔는데 자격증 하나도 없이 연봉 4천 벌었다던데요..
<RBS> 나이드신분들이..
<RBS> 아싸리 대기업은 상관이 없는거죠
<Work^Seony> 그러니 일방적인 가이드라인이겠죠.
<stack> 그런데 지금 말하신 자격증이 정보처리기사라
<RBS> 어차피 주로 갑이고 회사에 널린게 인력이니..
<stack> 막말로 다 들고 있죠
<RBS> 근데 중소기업들 대다수가 저기에 목매달아요..
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 저도 좀 납득이 안가네요;;
<stack> 그런데 웃긴게 자격증을 암기해서 따니
<Work^Seony> 근거를 요구합니다. 탕탕. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 기준이라는게 있을지는 모르겠지만 막상 적용하는지는;;
<RBS> 정보보안쪽만 해도 맨처음에 저게 적용이 안됬었거든요
<stack> 솔직히 저라도 인정안해주겠슴
<Work^Seony> 납득 안가면 무조건 근거 요구 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 컨설팅쪽같은 경우 저게 적용되기 전엔 이쪽에서 전문가라고 하고 돈도 많이 벌었는데
<stack> 여기있는 사람들 경력이 2년이 안되었는데 한국에서 다들 오라클 골드 따가지고 왔음
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 그것도 영어로 된 시험을
<RBS> 저게 적용되고 나서 전문가 이전에 초급 인증이 안된다고 임금 대폭 삭감
<RBS> 그래서 왠간한 회사들은 대학원까지 학비 일부 지원할 정도죠.
<RBS> 관리 컨설팅만 해도 경력 이전에 학력을 보고 평가해서..
<stack> 그냥 속편하게 여기서 살련다...ㅋ
<RBS> 그것때문에 다들 고민하고 있죠..
<RBS> 저도 사이버 대학교 1학년 다니다가 자퇴하고 3학년으로 재편입했어요
<stack> 우리나라 근무 환경은 왜 이리 않좋은거야...
<stack> 중국인들만해도 자기나라 사람이라고하면 엄청 챙기는데
<RBS> 보안관제 업무라고 네트워크 트래픽 모니터하는 업무가 있는데요
<stack> 여기에서 인터넷으로 마스크 팩 파는 한국사람들은 서로 망하게 살려고 난리..ㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 여기서도 PL이나 PM 쯤 될려면 고급 인증까지 받아야해요
<RBS> 결국 대학원 가서 석박사 따라는건데..이게 안되면 40넘어가면 회사 나와야하죠.
<stack> 왜 정년이 보장이 안될까?
<stack> 사람이 물건도 아니고
<benkimkimben> 대한민국이라서
<stack> 네
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 먹고 살기 힘든 나라네요
<stack> 소말리아 북한 보다는 낫지만
<yemharc> 조금 정정하면 엔지니어가 정년보장이 안되죠
<yemharc> 소말리아는 자금사정은 북한보다 나은데 치안사정은 북한보다 지옥
<stack> 오히려 정년이 보장되는곳이 적지 않나요?
<stack> 공무원....
<yemharc> 정비공 같은 쪽이 정년보장이 좀 되는 편이죠
<stack> 바로 생각나는건 공무원....
<RBS> 2년여전 이야기지만 제친구하나가 취업해서
<yemharc> 근데 이런 경우는 대부분 자영업으로 나가서..........
<RBS> 1년되기 3일전에 짤렸던 일이있었습니다
<stack> 정비공이라함은 사업체
<stack> 그렇죠
<stack> 자영업엔 정년이 없죠..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<RBS> 근데 회사에서 자른 이유가 1년되면 퇴직금을 줘야해서라더군요..
<RBS> 그래서 깔끔하게 3일전.
<stack> 대단합니다
<yemharc> 그 뭐야 항공사같은 곳은 그래도 정년 채우는 정비사들 많아요
<yemharc> 근데 사유 없이 해고하면 해고수당 줘야 할텐데요
<Work^Seony> 포럼서버 복구했습니다.
<yemharc> Work^Seony, 수고하셨습니다
<stack> 항공사 정비공은 희소성이 있기 때문에 그럴것 같다는 생각이 문득 듭니다.
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 감사합니다. :)
<stack> 즉.....희소성이 없고 누구나 대체할수 있는 인력은 정년보장 안됨......이라고 이해해도 될듯
<stack> 공무원 이외
<yemharc> 그래서 IT업계는 정년보장이 안되는듯 해요 (...)
<stack> 그런데 그 인원이 극히 드물기 때문에 한국에선 정년이 보장이 안된다는 인식을 가지고 있을 뿐더러 실제로도 그렇다...인가..
<stack> 슬픈현실.....
<stack> 감정이 있는 동물인디 사람은
<yemharc> 사실 어떤 직종이던 구조 자체는 피라미드 식이 될 수밖에 없는건 사실이긴 한데
<yemharc> 우리나라는 그런거 이전에 이 사람 실력을 떠나 일정 나이를 넘어서면 그냥 안쓰는 풍조라서 문제인거죠
<stack> 음....안나아지겠죠.....
<stack> 통일이 더 빠를듯
<stack> 아니면 그냥 다른나라가든가
<stack> 그렇지 못한 본인을 탓하거나....
<RBS> 그래서 우스개 소리로 it 회사 모인곳에서 코딩하다 막히면 근처 통닭집으로 가라는 이야기가 있잖아요
<RBS> 99% 그 통닭집 사장님은 it 개발자라고...하하
<stack> 통닭먹고 싶다
<stack> 왜 통닭이야기를 하셔가지고
<RBS> 으억..ㅎㅎ
<stack> 그러고보니 한국 살기 좋은나라네요...맛있는것도 많고
<stack> 배달도 되고
<stack> 한국에서 회식 안간다고하면 왕따될려나
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 요즘은 그런 분위기는 거의 없지 않나요?
<yemharc> 다들 적당히 1차 정도는 어울리면서 밥 먹는 정도로 끝내고
<yemharc> 술 마실 사람들만 모여서 2차 가는 분위기던데요
<stack> 음...그렇군요
<stack> 1차가서 콜라나 오렌주주스 마시면 욕하것죠?ㅋ
<yemharc> 술도 마실 사람만 마시던데요
<yemharc> ........우리 회사가 이상한건가;;
<stack> 그게 정상입니다...제 상식으론
<yemharc> 네, 제 상식에도 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 근데 안 그래왔죠
<yemharc> 근데 요새는 이렇게 가는 분위기인거같아요
<stack> 해외여행 간다고 일주일...정확히 앞뒤 주말 합쳐서 9일 쉰다고하면,,,,,,,회사 그만둬라 하겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 아톰 씨퓨 중에서 N330이랑 D525 중에서 뭐가 더 좋은 거에요?
<RBS> n330..
<RBS> 이거 혹시 싱글 코어 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 듀얼일걸요
<RBS> 아 듀얼 맞네요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 제로보드 관리경험 있으신 분 계세요
<RBS> 음
<RBS> sw 기술자 등급에 대해서 좀더 알아보았는데
<RBS> 경력이 아예 인정이 안되는건 아니네요
<RBS> 다만 학력이 갖추어지지 않았을 경우 그 경력이 반토막...날뿐..
<RBS> http://career.sw.or.kr/
<RBS> 저기서 신고제로 인증을 해주는 방식인듯합니다.
<hanbin973> 오늘 시험 끝났어요 ㅜ
<RBS> 어디 정부부처에서 낙하산 자리를 만들어준건지..
<RBS> 수고하셨어요.ㅎ
<RBS> 이제 밤을 불태우는 시간을 보내시겠군요..;
<hanbin973> 중학생이라 그게 불가능해요. ㅜ
<RBS> 으헉
<cartes9> 밤을 불태운다면 열공이나 열작업?
<RBS> 불타는 게임
<cartes9> 밤을 불태운다니까 신혼부부생각나요
<cartes9> -,-
<RBS> -ㅁ-
<RBS> 어머
<hanbin973> =.=
<RBS> ㅋ
<yemharc> ..........기준이 하나같이 딱 책상머리에서 나온 종이쪼가리네요
<hanbin973> 총 3개 나갔는데 국사는 왜 틀렸는지 모르겠음..
<RBS> 어쨋든 저러한 인증을 거쳐서
<cartes9> 아.. hanbin973님 중학생이세요?
<hanbin973> 네
<cartes9> 몇학년이신가요?
<hanbin973> 2008년부터 여기 다녔습니다. ㄷ
<hanbin973> 중2입니다.
<RBS> 국가에서 각 회사에 초급 몇명 중급 몇명 을 따져서 프로젝트를 할당하는 방식이죠.
<cartes9> 우와.. 저도 중2때 리눅스 처음 입문했어요
<cartes9> 한빈님은 저보다 더 어릴때부터 ㄷㄷ
<RBS> 악..난 올해 리눅스 입문인데~_~;;
<RBS> 나이 30에 리눅스 입문..
<RBS> 다들 저보다 선배셔...
<hanbin973> 컴퓨터 샀는데 윈도우 시디 사기가 너무 아까워서 =.=
<cartes9> 윈도가 비싸긴하져
<cartes9> 윈도7 언젠간 사던지해야할텐데
<cartes9> 지금은 윈도XP로 버티지만..
<RBS> 음
<yemharc> hanbin973, 상당히 현실적인 이유로 입문하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 그렇죠 =.=
<RBS> 대학생이시라면 공짜로 윈도우 쓸수 있긴 할텐데요..
<hanbin973> 컴터가 60만원인데
<hanbin973> 20만원 정도가 운영체제 값. 아까움 ㄷ
<yemharc> 전 어쩌다 굴러 들어간 동호회 덕에 반 강제로 빨려들어온 케이스라........
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> 졸려
<jangnan> 윈도는 불법으로
<hanbin973> 시험도 잘쳤고 경시대회도 잘쳤으니 이제 남은건 CD 를 사달라고 하는거밖에 없네요. =.=
<hanbin973> 그런데 5만원대 부근에서 괜찮은 헤드폰 없나요 =.=?
<jangnan> 5만원으로 좋은 헤드폰살려면 아마존에서 리퍼
<jangnan> 내 와이브로는 언제오는겨
<hanbin973> 리퍼 =.=?
<jangnan> 리퍼블리쉬
<yemharc> 아우........서버실 따듯해요 'ㅁ'
<grr> .....
<grr> 고시원에서 뜨거운물 안틀어준다네요 더이상 ;;
<jangnan> 서버실이 아주 뽀송뽀송한가요?
<yemharc> 출근하는데 바지고 뭐고 다 젖었는데 에어컨 틀어대서..........
<yemharc> 서버실로 피난 (......)
<yemharc> 각종 컴퓨터와 허브의 열기가 후끈후끈
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 겨울에 회사에서 히터 안틀어도 덥더군요..
<hanbin973> 그걸로 물을 대워서 grr 님 사시는곳으로 ㄷ
<grr> ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> IT의 적은 여름인데 사람의 적은 겨울인듯........
<cartes9> IT는 그럼 에어컨으로
<cartes9> 구할수 있겠네용
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 아니면 쿨링시스템
<hanbin973> 그런데 여름은 어찌할 방법이 없어요
<hanbin973> 우리나라를 냉장고속에 넣을수도 없고 =.=
<cartes9> 그래요?
<hanbin973> 아니면 옷 다 벗도 다닙니까? 그래도 더운데 ㅜㅜ
<cartes9> IT서비스기기들 냉각상태 괜찮게 유지만 하면 되죠
<hanbin973> 사람은 안그래요 ㄷ
<cartes9> 옘핡님은 그거 말씀하신듯
<RBS> 냠냠
<hanbin973> 그런데 추운건 해결이 됩니다 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 껴입으면 되잖아여 ㅜㅜ
<RBS> 국내에 nosql을 다루는 서적이
<RBS> 따로 있을련지..
<cartes9> 저 메이플스토리합니다
<hanbin973> 저는 170 이랑 125 찍고 접었습니다. 초등학생때 진짜 열심히 했습니다 ㅜㅜ
<cartes9> 혹시 한빈님 메이플스토리 안하새요?
<hanbin973> 이제 아이디도 기억안나요 ㄷ
<yemharc> hanbin973, 군대 가보세요. 껴입어도 답잉 벗음
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요
<hanbin973> 군대 갈려면 멀었슴다! =3 ==3
<RBS> 아 mongodb라는 책이
<RBS> 이거 나중에 사러 가야겠네..
<yemharc> 괜찮아요. 변하지 않으니까 군대라고 하는겁니다
<cartes9> 군대 않갈려면 얼른 병특준비라던지
<cartes9> 이민준비를 ===33=3
<hanbin973> 신궁 175 다크나이트 125... 표도 스토리 법사 스토리 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 앙 ㅜㅜ
<cartes9> 훈련병 쪼다
<cartes9> 호잉호잉
<cartes9> 욕먹어도 암말도 못하고-,-;; 다 원래 그런거라능
<cartes9> 이병도 마찬가지인것 같더라구요
<RBS> 아..mongodb는 데이터모델이 다르네요..
<cartes9> hanbin973, 아 저 표도랑 썬콜키워요
<hanbin973> 내 적이다 ! ㄷ
<cartes9> 궁수랑 전사 보면 왠지 우스워보이던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 내가 가서 스틸해줌 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 진짜 신궁은 그나마 4차인가 3차해서
<hanbin973> 다중 어택 때리면 된다 치지만..
<hanbin973> 진짜 다크는 답이 안나와요. 보스몹 잡이 할때만 알아줌 ㅇㅇ ....
<hanbin973> ㅜㅜ
<cartes9> 아란인가
<cartes9> 새로나온 마법검사들은 썬콜한테도 않당하더군요
<hanbin973> 그래도 댐지는 제가 더 좋아요 ㅇㅇ ... ㅜㅜ
<cartes9> 저도 52인가 까지
<cartes9> 파이터 키웠었어요
<cartes9> 칼 파이터
<hanbin973> 요즘 대세는 배틀 메이지랑 힐법이던데..
<hanbin973> 동생은 나이트워커 키우더군요;;;
<hanbin973> 그런데.. 어제 시험치다가 이상한 생각이 떠올랐어요. 좀 말하기는 심히 민망함 =.=
<hanbin973> 우리나라 지질연구원에서.. 50년치 희토류를 발견했데요. 엄청나게 많다는데 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 환경오염 ㅈㅈ
<cartes9> 희토류가 뭔지 몰라용..aa
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 핸드폰등 첨단 기기를 만들때
<RBS> 들어가는 희긔 금속류가 있어요
<hanbin973> 전이금속에 속하죠?
<RBS> 중국에서 대거 수입하고 있었는데
<hanbin973> 스칸듐 바다늄 등등등
<RBS> 지금 중국에서 전략자원으로 관리시작해서 앞으로 수입하는것도 그렇고 비용이 증대될것으로 예상되던 금속인데
<RBS> 어쨋든 우리나라에서 채취가 된다는건 다행임.
<RBS> 일본에만 수출하지 않으면 되겠네요
<hanbin973> 일본은 도시 한복판에 광산이 있다던데 =.=
<hanbin973> 반도체를 갈아서 (?)
<RBS> 국내에선 소량으로 꾸준히 생산해야할텐데..
<hanbin973> 그러니까 버리는 반도체 기판등을 가져다가 금 은 이리듐등 1년데 몇십톤씩 뿌린데요
<hanbin973> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<RBS> ㄷㄷㄷ
<hanbin973> 은같은 경우 한군데애서 90,80톤씩인가 나오고
<hanbin973> 금도 한자리~1x 톤씩 나온다네요
<yemharc> 아........잠온다;;
<Work^Seony> 혹시 KT에서 사업하는 "함께 사는 세상" 이라는 영상시스템에 대해서 아시는 분 계세요
<hanbin973> 그런데 안드로이드 폰의 소스는 어디서 찾나요
<hanbin973> 그 기종의 소스요
<hanbin973> 친구가 오버클럭 해달라고 하도 조르는데 스맛볼 따위... 600Mhz 가 최대 클럭이네요 ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> 함께사는세상
<jangnan> 위아더월드
<bundo> 함께삶는세상
<bundo> 디아더월드
<hanbin973> 지지고 볶고 삶고
<hanbin973> 좋구나!
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<jangnan> 국물이 끝내줘요
<ihavnoth> 이제 슬슬 일해야겠네요
<stack> openstack 하고 계신분 없으세요?
<bundo> 허걱 같은 질문을 왜 계속해서 ~ 뿌리시나유 ? ㅎㅎ
<stack> 계셧군요
<stack> 나올때까지...ㅋ
<stack> 혼자 할려니 안되는건 이야기하면서 하고도싶고
<hanbin973> 저 살아있습니다. 노는건 같이 하실 수 있습니다 ㄷ
<bundo> hanbin973 삽질은 어찌 해야 하죠 ?
<hanbin973> 삽을 삽니다
<stack> 음....한국의 클라우드 선두주자는 역시 kt 인가요?
<hanbin973> 열심히 땅을 팝니다
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/sap.png
<hanbin973> 좋.. 좋은 삽이다!
<bundo> ^^;
<stack> 난 또 무슨 좋은 정보지하고 냅다 클릭했더니만 삽이네
<bundo> 한국의 클라우드 선두주자는 피스페이스 입니다 http://pspace.co.kr/
<stack> 감사합니다.....쭉 한번 봐야겠네요.
<bundo> 중국에 팔거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 내가 아는 분이 사장입니더 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 우분투 패키지 만드는것좀 배워둘껄 필요할때 막장 자료 찾아서 할려니 예전 기회 있을대 좀 봐둘껄 아쉬운 생각이 드네요
<ihavnoth> 닉이 왜 이러지 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ihavnoth 끄떡 ~~
<grr> 으아.. 비가 무지하게 오네요
<bundo> 아 어제 술 많이 해서 오늘 1시 넘어 꺠었네요 쩝
<bundo> 몸보신이 아니고 몸 더 상한듯 ~~ OTL...
<ihavnoth> 좋은 술을 마셔셨야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 복분자.....
<bundo> 걍 산사춘 조금 마시고 도망 오는건디 쩝
<ihavnoth> 비싼 술 드셨군요...
<hanbin973> 전 어제 보신탕 맛나게 먹었어요 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> ...
<ihavnoth> 뭐 들어간 보신탕이에요?
<hanbin973> 개요
<ihavnoth> ...
<ihavnoth> 야만인 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 오래된 떡밥이네요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 식상해요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 난 피아노랑 기타를 잘치고 싶지만 피아노는 허접하고 기타는 칠줄도 모른다 ㅜㅜ
<ihavnoth> 둘 중에 하나만 해도 충분하죠
<ihavnoth> 전 둘다 못해요
<hanbin973> 엄청나게 싫었던 피아노는 프레디를 보면서 좋아졌고 기타는 메탈리카 보고 핰!
<stack> 심심하네용
<stack> 멕달일가의 콘서트는 언제 할려나
<ihavnoth> stack, 일하세요~~~
<stack> 오늘은 쉬는날입니당....
<bundo> ihavnoth  ebuntu 만드는거에 미지 전 사장님 서영진 선배님이 함께 해주시기로 했당
<bundo> 으흐흐 ~~
<ihavnoth> 오 멋진데요
<bundo> 우리 일단 회식 한번할까 ?
<ihavnoth> 저야 아직 아웃사이더에 속해서.. 하지만 회식은 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 배포판이 멋지려면 PPA 운영 통해 독립 패키지 제공 해주어야 함
<bundo> 그러면 서 차별화가 되는거죠 ^^;
<ihavnoth> 요며칠 라이브러리 하나 크로스 컴파일 계속 실패해서 고생중이에요
<stack> 독릭 패키지라하면은 리포지토리 서버를 따로 만든단 말씀이신가요?
<stack> 독립
<bundo> 기본은 우분투고요
<bundo> 따로 PPA 운영 통해 차별화 패키지 제공하는거지요
<bundo> 코분투 처럼요 ~
<ihavnoth> 패키지 만드는건 공부좀 더 해야겠어요
<stack> 코분투 패키지 서버는 누가 구축 운여중인가요?
<bundo> ebuntu = http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=80866
<stack> 운영
<bundo> 저요
<bundo> ebuntu 도 일단 제가 오너입니다.
<stack> 예상대로군요
<bundo> 2표 획득으로 오너 됬어요
<ihavnoth> 크로스 컴파일 잘하는 새내기 없나요?
<stack> 한번 깔아봐야 겠네요
<bundo> stack ebuntu 아직 만들지 않았습니다.
<ihavnoth> "밥 사주고 회사일 맏기기" <- 이런거 해보고 싶어요
<bundo> 베타를 7~9월 중 만듭니더
<ihavnoth> 맡.... 쩝
<hanbin973> 그런데 임베디드면 정확히 뭔가요?
<bundo> 임베이다 동생
<hanbin973> ....
<stack> kbuntu로 착각
<hanbin973> http://cfile29.uf.tistory.com/image/131AF6574E0AA9442BF959
<hanbin973> 이거 뭔가요 ㄷ
<ihavnoth> bundo: 일부 임베디드 타켓용 패키지들도 apt-get으로 설치할 수 있으면 최고일것 같아요
<bundo> stack  cobuntu http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%BD%94%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC
<bundo> ihavnoth  그거 드라이버 라이센스 안걸리는지요 제가 잘 몰라서리...?
<stack> 안그래도 보고있던중입니다....감사합니다. ㅋ
<ihavnoth> bundo: 네 이미 배포판에 있더라고요 armel로 돼있는것들
<bundo> ihavnoth 이상한게요 ~~  개발비도 있고 CD 만들돈도 있고 배송할 비용도 있으니까....
<bundo> 일하기 싫은거 있죠 ...쩝
<bundo> <== 이상한 사람이라고 봄
<ihavnoth> bundo, 너무 배고픈 환경에 익숙해 지셔서 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 돈 안맞으면 취미이고 재미있는데 돈받기 생각하면 "일"이 돼버린.
<ihavnoth> 안받으면...
<bundo> 네 끄덕 ~
<ihavnoth> 우리말 보습학원이라도 다녀야겠어요
<ihavnoth> 우리말이 어려워지고 있어요
<bundo> 요즘 제 움직임에 60%가 일이더라고요
<bundo> 전엔 취미 생활 이 90%였는디 ...
<ihavnoth> 열정을 불태울 수 있는 새로운 자극제를 찾으셔야겠다네요
<ihavnoth> 겠네요...
<bundo> 어 마약 ?
<bundo> ㅎ하
<ihavnoth> 죄송합니다 손톱을 안깍아서인지 나비가 이상한지 담배때문인지 오타가 심하게 나네요
<stack> 음....기초적인 질문인데...ubuntu --> cobuntu
<stack> 어떻게 만들었냐라고 물어보고 싶은데 질문이 너무 방대해서 어떻게 질문을 해야할지 모르겠네요
<bundo> stack youtube 있어요
<stack> !!!
<bundo> 7~12 보시면 됨
<hanbin973> 나이스 퀸 발매됬다!!! ㅜㅜ
<bundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3zbK-5EKPU       7이고요
<bundo> 옆에  12까지 입니다.
<bundo> 화질 이 좀 후지 지만 대충 보십시오
<ihavnoth> http://twitter.com/#!/moribunding
<ihavnoth> 저 여자분 누구에요?
<ihavnoth> hanbin973, 아는 사람이에요?
<stack> 감사합니다....지금부터 봐야겠네요...휴일이라 심심했는데
<bundo> 모르는 여자임
<hanbin973> 몰라요. 그냥 인터넷에 돌아다니길레 .. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 한빈이 ~~
<hanbin973> ???
<hanbin973> 네?
<bundo> 아 한빈이 팔로워 냐구 ?
<hanbin973> 아니에요.
<hanbin973> 파코즈에서 방그 모바서 ㄷ
<jangnan> 87년생이 왜케 나이들어보이지
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bundo> 87이면 음
<bundo> 25 ?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<jangnan> 그정도되죠
<bundo> lexlove 하이 ~~
<lexlove> ^^
<hanbin973> 내가 최근에 찍은 사진이 있었나. .함 찾아보고 올게요 ㄷ
<bundo> lexlove  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3zbK-5EKPU
<bundo> 저의 발표 영상입니더 히히 아 챙피 ~~
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 보고 있어요~~~~
<lexlove> 스크린만 보이기 때문인지 목소리가 멋있습니다. ^^
<bundo> ^^;
<jangnan> 우렁찬엔진소리
<jangnan> 독수리 오형제
<bundo> 아 XP 가서 발표 자료 만들어야징
<bundo> 쩝 꼭  자신들이 보낸 파워포인트 양식에 맞추어 보내 달라는 군요 ...쩝
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> xp만쉐
<bundo> @,.@;
<lexlove> bundo, 목소리가 울리는 감이 있습니다. 장비문제인가요???
<jangnan> 자체 에코
<jangnan> 우우우우
<bundo> 2시간 떠들라고 작게 이야기 한거에요 마이크 바짝대고 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 쉬운 일이 아니군요 ^^
<kbundo> 요건 XP ...쩝 ~
<jangnan> 음
<kbundo> 오랜만에 랜덤여신옹의 잉클챗 사용중
<kbundo> [데스크톱 스크린샷] http://barosl.com/pub/desktop/desktop-1309327577.jpg.html
<kbundo> jangnan, 깔끔하죠 ?
<kbundo> 페북에 올린 브라더벅스 = 오빠다방인데 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 우분투 유저가 자신동네 백합다방서 냉코피 산다고 하는군요
<kbundo> 쩝
<jangnan> 백합다방이면 어디에여?
<kbundo> http://www.facebook.com/#!/kangbundo
<kbundo> 릴리벅스 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<vulpes> 흐음... 지금 우분투 포럼에 스팸봇 등장인듯
<eb3ha4el> 외장 모니터로 우분투에서 디스플레이 신호 어떻게 주지요??
<eb3ha4el> 제 랩톱에다가 케이블은 연결했는데 자동으로 디스플레이가 안바뀌네요..
<Seony> 모니터 설정에서 최초 한 번만 설정해주시면 될 겁니다.
<komallm> 안녕하세요~
<cheayuncho> 제로보드라..
<cheayuncho> 제가 관리해주는 사이트가 제로보드기반이긴..
<cheayuncho> 조용하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-30
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> yemharc 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> hmm
<yemharc> 아오
<yemharc> 호갱정보 보호 점검 설명회 갔다오래요
<grr> 호갱님 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<grr> 퇴근시간 += 갔다오는 시간?
<yemharc> 당연히 외근으로 간다고 바락바락 우겼죠
<yemharc> 그래서 다음주 수요일은 조기퇴근 +_+
<grr> 결과는 어떻게 되었나여ㅛ
<grr> 오오오
<yemharc> 설명회는 3시 반에 끝나고
<yemharc> 전 4시엔 집에 있겠죠 Victory!!!
<grr> 핸드폰은
<grr> 꺼두시기 바랍니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 그런 티나는 행동은 하지 않습니다
<yemharc> 그저 무음으로 뒤집어 놓을 뿐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 슬픈건
<yemharc> 제 폰이 워낙 성능이 딸리는 녀석이다 보니 다들 그러려니 한다는거 OTL
<grr> 옴니아로 바꾸면 전화못받았다고 해도 아무소리 안항텐데..
<grr> 그러고보니 무려 옴니아가 아이폰으로 보인다던 레일라폰이 공짜로 풀리더군요..
<yemharc> 헐..........
<yemharc> 재고처리도 정도가 있지 -_-
<grr> 뽐뿌에 공짜로 풀리는데
<grr> 이건 돈 안주면 안살폰이라고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 악명은 알고는 있었지만 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 오
<grr> 오
<grr> 오오오오
<grr> 오늘 까지 휴가인데, 회사에 대리한분이 사내 공고에 정직원 발령공보로 제 이름 찍힌걸
<grr> 사진찍어서 문자로 주셨네요
<yemharc> 우왕
<yemharc> 축하해요 :)
<grr> 정직원 전환일자 7/1 사원(연구원) 으로
<grr> 웡
<grr> 감사합니다 xiexie
<grr> 월급타면 고기라도 한점 먹여드릴께요
<yemharc> 아이쿠 감사합니다. 그럼 전 술값을 내도록 하죠 :)
<grr> 훈훈
<cartes9> Pen 4 or D, RAM 2GB, SSD 40GB가 빠를가요?
<cartes9> Pen 4 or D 3.0Ghz, RAM 2GB, SSD 40GB가 빠를가요?
<cartes9> 아니면
<cartes9> Core 2 Duo 2.6Ghz, Ram 4GB, HDD 500GB가 빠를가요?
<ndsin> 어떤 작업에서요?
<cartes9> 그냥 일상체감속도에서요
<ndsin> 코어2듀오
<cartes9> 제생각엔 HDD가 항상 병목현상지점이었기때문에
<cartes9> SSD로 Disk IO 병목지점을 어느정도 못해결해주면 CPU, Memory부분은 HDD속도에 비해선 과분하다고 생각했거든요
<cartes9> Core 2 Duo가 클락도 더 느린데 어째서인지... 자세히 알수가 없네요
<ndsin> 코어2듀오 cpu 좋습니다
<cartes9> cpu가 좋으면 장땡인것 같군여
<cartes9> ㄳ
<cartes9> 정확히 성능에 대해 이해가 않되서
<cartes9> 데이터흐름이라던지
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> Intel Pentium D 3.00GHz	812
<ndsin> Intel Core2 Duo @ 2.53GHz	1913
<ndsin> 벤치마크 점수인데
<ndsin> 코어2 듀오가 더 낫죠
<ndsin> 그리고 일반 작업 기준으로 500메가짜리 파일을 수천번 IO 한다거나 100kb 짜리 파일을 수천만번 IO 한다거나 하는 작업이 있지 않는 이상
<ndsin> 한번 메모리에 로드되면 IO로 인한 병목 속도보다 cpu 성능에 의한 속도 차이가 더 클꺼 같네요
<drake_kr> 흠
<ndsin> 그냥 제 생각이에요
<drake_kr> 예전 펜4보다 제 아톰이 더 빨라염
<drake_kr> 펜4 3.2보다 아톰 1.4가 더 빠름
<cartes9> 우와..
<cartes9> 중고 명품 찾을거 아니라 그냥 신제품 써야겠네요
<cartes9> 다들 감사드립니다..
<ndsin> drake_kr 어제 대표님 잘 만나셨나요?
<drake_kr> ndsin :: ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 흠
<drake_kr> 어제도 바빠서
<drake_kr> 한 20분쯤밖에 이야기 못 했어요
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 두달을 기다렸구만
<ndsin> 어제는 좀 부스 때문에 좀 바쁘셨을듯
<ndsin> 물론 저는 대표님과는 별로 관계 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 업무적으로 엮일 일이 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 으악 12시 넘었네;
<ndsin> 저는 씻고 고향 갈 준비하겠습니다 목금 휴가냈네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 노트북 얘기했어요
<ndsin> 노트북이요?
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 씽크패드
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 저 이번에
<ndsin> 다음달에 살려고 하는데...
<ndsin> x220 살려고 합니다.. 할부로 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 얘기는 했는데
<cartes9> 제 질문에 대해 실험한 동영상을 찾았어요
<cartes9> http://news.danawa.com/tv/index.php?nSeq=1826323&getTvList=0&nOption=253
<drake_kr> 한명한테만 편의를 봐줬다는걸 다른 직원들한테 들키면 어쩔거냐고
<drake_kr> 사줄라면 다 사줘야 되는데 힘들대요
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇죠
<ndsin> 일단 씻으러
<drake_kr> 저도 오늘
<drake_kr> 분도님 보러 가니까
<drake_kr> 씻으러
<grr> 방보러
<grr> ㅌㅌ
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 밥은 먹었나유 ㅎ ㅎ
<RBS> 지금 밥이 입에 안들어와요..;;
<RBS> 으익..
<bundo> 에고. 끈기네 ㅎ
<RBS> 이력서 쓴곳에서 연락이 와서
<RBS> 지금 정신상태 메롱 됬어요..
<cartes9> 우와 RBS님 축하드려요
<RBS> 아뇨..클라우드랑은 관련업는 곳이긴 한데요.
<stack> !! 취업하셨나요?
<bundo> 오픈스택 하시는분?
<RBS> 아뇨 그냥 이력서만...
<stack> 네 안녕하세요
<stack> 매일 들리게 되었네요
<RBS> 그게 아주 예전에 클라우드 준비하기전에 넣었던 곳이 있었는데요.
<RBS> 안된줄알고있었는데...거기서 연락이 와서 요.
<stack> 클라우드 하는 회사인가요?
<RBS> 아니에요
<RBS> 취약점 분석 하는 쪽이에요. 보안쪽
<stack> 입사확정?
<RBS> 거기 안될거라 생각해서 클라우드 준비하던건데 이젠 앞뒤가 꼬인 상황이 됬네요.
<RBS> 아뇨
<RBS> 인터뷰해야죠
<stack> 그렇군요
<RBS> 그래서 머리가 더 아프네요
<bundo> 7호선 김포공항 아이유
<RBS> 되도 곤란하고 안되도 곤란하고...하하
<stack> 클라우드준비 = 아이티공부
<stack> 긍정적으로 생각하세요
<RBS> 여차하면 일년 취약점 분석하면서 공부할 시간을 벌수도 있으니 경력은 연결안되더라도 말이죠..하하
<stack> 다 써먹을때가 올겁니다.
<stack> 그런데 취약점 분석...너무 방대하네요
<stack> 정확히 어떤업무인가요?
<RBS> 아뇨 별건 아니에요
<stack> 로그 분석정도?
<RBS> 취약점이라는게 보안 취약점을 말하는거에요
<RBS> 시스템 전반에 설정같은것을 보죠
<RBS> 예로 비번은 어떤식으로 설정되어있는지
<RBS> 외부에서의 접근이 완전히 차단되어있는지 에 대해서죠
<stack> 음...설정이라함은...그런건 보통 설계단계에 하는건데 프로젝트가 막 시작되는 시점인가요?
<RBS> 아니요
<RBS> 유지쪽에 가깝습니다.
<RBS> 아마도요
<RBS> 저도 정확히는 몰라요.
<RBS> 기술 컨설팅이라고 하는데요
<RBS> 근데 여기 회사에서 어느정도까지 일할지는 저도..
<RBS> 이야기는 듣기는 했습니다만 판단을 못내리겠어요
<stack> 음....
<RBS> 여러사람들이 가지각색으로 이야기를 해서요.;;
<stack> 저도 한국에선 일해보지않아서
<RBS> 다르게 설명해보자면 아무래도 사용하다보면 설정을 일부 변경하게 되잖아요.
<stack> 갑이 아니면 하라는대로 예예하는 그런이미지가 있어서
<RBS> 우리는 보안 관점에서 전체를 확인하는거죠.
<RBS> 갑에게서 수주받아서 일을 하는 거죠.
<stack> 비번은 짧게는 1주일에 한번식 바꾸는데
<RBS> 우리는 그에 대해 보고서를 작성해서 이렇게 이렇게 점검했더니 이러한 문제가 있었다라는 혹은 문제가 없다라는 식으로 컨설팅하는거죠.
<stack> 이번 농협 같은 경우엔 6개월동안 바꾸지 않앗다고 했던가?
<RBS> 예
<stack> 금융기관에서 그정도니....
<RBS> 그런것을 기술적인 부분에서 컨설팅하는거죠.
<RBS> 요즘엔 많이들 바뀌었어요
<RBS> 농협사태때문에 전체적으로 바뀐거죠.
<stack> 웃기네요....아이티 강국이라고들 떠들때가 10년전인데....
<stack> 저도 여기오기 시작한건 1주일도 안되었지만....축하드립니다.
<RBS> 아뇨..저도 여기를 월요일부터 온거라..^^;
<stack> 현장 경험을 쌓아야 어느 회사가 좋은지....
<stack> 하고 싶은게 뭔지 보이기 시작하니
<stack> 일단 가세요
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 저랑 비슷하군요
<RBS> 뭔지는 보이는데 방향이 약간 다르다는게 지금 문제...
<stack> 객관적으로 자신을 평가해보세요
<RBS> 음
<stack> 그럼 어떻게 해야될지 보이실겁니다.
<RBS> 많이 부족하죠..이쪽이든 저쪽이든
<stack> 하고 싶으신게 있으시면
<yemharc> 보안설계가 아니라 취약점 분석이면 라이브 팀이네요
<RBS> 라이브팀이라는게 어떤 의미인지 잘 모르겠어요..
<yemharc> 음.... 자, 온라인 게임을 만듭니다
<yemharc> 만들고 있는 팀은 개발팀
<yemharc> 이미 서비스 되고 있는거에 업뎃을 한다거나 버그를 고친다거나 하는 팀은 라이브 팀
<RBS> 아하 이해했어요..ㅎㅎ
<stack> 흠......
<RBS> 뭐 그런셈이죠.
<stack> 개발한팀원들이 버그 고치는게 빠르지 않나요? 그런경우엔?
<RBS> 근데 아직 된것도 아니고 그저 이력서 낸거 면접봐야하는거니
<yemharc> 그렇게 생각하는데, 이게 문제가 있어요
<stack> 설계서가 아주 친절하게 되어있을리고 만무하고
<yemharc> 실제적으로 개발팀의 인건비와 팀원 실력이 라이브 팀과 월등히 차이납니다
<stack> 그냥 단순한 저의 생각으론 같이 하는게 효율적일 뿐더러 책임문제도 안생길듯
<yemharc> 중소 개발사 이런데 말고 대형 개발사....그러니까 넥슨같은곳으로 가면
<yemharc> 게임 엔진도 자체 제작하는 경우가 많은데 이 엔진개발이라는게 정말 힘들거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 라이브 팀과 dev팀 간의 실력격차가 상당히 많이 나요
<yemharc> 그리고 회사 입장에선 dev팀의 고급 인력을 비싼 돈 주고 라이브 팀을 시킬 이유가 없는거죠
<yemharc> 단순한 코드 유지 보수는 앤간한 실력만 되면 가능하니까요
<stack> 대충 이해가 가는군요.
<yemharc> 알고리즘 자체를 설계하는 사람이랑 그 알고리즘을 가져다가 용도에 맞춰 수정하는 사람
<RBS> dev는 보통 새로운 신규 업데이트 준비하느라 버그 수정같은거 할당을 못할거에요
<yemharc> 이 두 사람의 실력은 분명 차이가 나죠
<RBS> 한번 게임을 내놓는게 문제가 아니라 계속 업데이트를 지속해나가야하는데 이게 느리다고 유저들 원성이 하늘을 찌르죠..
<yemharc> 라이브 팀은 인력도 적고, 보통 라이브 팀에는 서버 개발자와 클라이언트 인력 몇명이 투입됩니다
<stack> 정리하자면 .....인력부족 + 인건비.....
<yemharc> 서버 개발자는 팀 내에서도 따로 서버인력으로 구분되서 보통 3~5명으로 구성되고
<yemharc> 서버개발팀은 개발/라이브 양쪽으로 다 일합니다
<yemharc> 어차피 테스트건 서비스건 서버는 하나(?)니까요
<RBS> 보안 컨설팅의 관점에서 보면 관리 컨설팅이 주축이고
<RBS> 거기에 여럿의 기술컨설팅으로 구성되어있어요.
<RBS> 기술컨설팅에서 취약점 분석이라던가 모의해킹을 수행하죠.
<yemharc> 네, 그 부분도 같은 이치에요
<RBS> 근데 컨설팅쪽이 약간 거시기한게 학력을 많이 봐서..
<yemharc> 보안 모델을 설계하는 소수의 사람과, 그걸 이용해서 보안 라인을 구성하고 테스트 하는 다수의 사람
<RBS> 컨설팅으로 계속 갈려면 대학원 까지 올라가야하던가 그래야해요.
<yemharc> 맞아요
<yemharc> 프로그램으로 보면, 실제 우리가 찾아 볼수 있는 수많은 알고리즘의 대부분은 학사 과정까지 수료한 [수학자]들이 만든겁니다
<yemharc> 프로그래머가 만든게 아니에요
<RBS> 허나 이쪽에서의 문제도 언제까지 일할수 있느냐인건데..
<RBS> 결국 자기 공부가 답인거죠..-ㅅ-;;
<yemharc> 국내 IT 사정이야 뭐..... orz
<benkimkimben> 하이
<Ben5> 조용하네요 오늘 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그러게요
<yemharc> 간만에 회사일이 느긋하건만 orz
<jangnan> 졸리
<Seony> 다들 변신로보트3탄은 보셨나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나도 빨리 보러가야되는데...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<fudoyusei> 모두들 안녕하십니까
<fudoyusei> 그나저나 쿠분투 사용하시는 분!!
<jangnan> 윈도우즈7 사용자입니다
<fudoyusei> 아아 저번에 그 분!
<jangnan> 윈도우즈7은 명 os입니다
<fudoyusei> 그렇군요
<jangnan> 게임을 해야하니까요
<yemharc> 전 KDE가 싫어요 (...)
<jangnan> 그놈이 짱
<yemharc> 전 그저 칙칙한 디자인이 좋..........
<jangnan> 칙칙
<bluetux> 그놈이 칙칙한 디자인 같지는 않는데... (전 인라가 좋아요..쿨럭..)
<fudoyusei> yemharc kde가 시러하는 이유라도 있나요?
<hanbin973> 저 같은 경우 kde 는 조잡하고 무겁습니다. 라기보다는.. 걍 익숙하니까 그놈이 편한거.... ㄷ
<jangnan> 그놈이 이번에 많이 멋있어졋음
<hanbin973> 전 걍 그놈 2가 좋아열!
<hanbin973> .... 유니티나 그놈 3나 걍 불편...
<hanbin973> 그런데 장난님은 안드로이드 2.1 이클레어
<hanbin973> 이거 커널 버젼이 어떻게 되시는지 아세요?
<jangnan> 기억안남
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음냐
<yemharc> 커널 2.6대에요
<hanbin973> 밀님
<hanbin973> 제가 git 사용하는 거는 git clone 밖에 몰라서 그러는데 ....
<hanbin973> 2.6.27 커널을 다운받을려고 하는데 그게 잘 안되네요 ㄷ;; experimental.git -b 2.6.27 인가요?
<hanbin973> git clone git://android.git.kernel.org/kernel/experimental.git -b 2.6.27
<yemharc> 커널 통짜로요?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 다운받는 속도는 빠르던데요
<hanbin973> 1mb 이상 떠줘요
<yemharc> 커널 통짜면 그냥 tarball 받으시면 되요
<hanbin973> 어떻게요
<yemharc> 프로젝트별로 받으실거면 http://git.kernel.org/ 참고하세요
<yemharc> 그냥 통짜파일요 (...)
<hanbin973> 안드로이드 소스
<yemharc> 아, 안드로이드 커널?
<hanbin973> 친구의 간절한 부탁을.. 이기지 못하고 \.\
<yemharc> 그건 이쪽 http://android.git.kernel.org/
<hanbin973> 네. 그건 아는데 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> experimental.git -b v2.6.27 인가 싶어서...
<hanbin973> 이클레어라서 =.= 스맛볼이;;
<yemharc> 2.1 커널버전이 필요한거에요?
<jangnan> 2.3 유저라서
<hanbin973> 네...
<hanbin973> 아뇨
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 2.1 이클레어
<hanbin973> bfs 달려있는 experimental 로 해볼려구요
<yemharc> 이클레어 커널 버전은 2.6.28~2.6.32까지에요
<yemharc> 국내 정식 롬이 있는 녀석들은 대부분 .28버전
<hanbin973> ㅇㅎ....
<hanbin973> 그런데 이제 중요한건 어떻게 다운받는가죠 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> http://android.git.kernel.org/?p=kernel/experimental.git;a=commit;h=22763c5cf3690a681551162c15d34d935308c8d7 여기에 있는걸 받고 싶어요
<yemharc> http://forum.falinux.com/zbxe/?mid=lecture_tip&page=2&document_srl=517788 여기 참고하세요
<hanbin973> 다른거 까지는 됬는데 다운로드가;;;
<hanbin973> 그냥 git clone ~~~~ manifest.git 하니까 2.6.36 가 받아져요
<ihavnoth> git tag 해보세요
<yemharc> repo init -u git://android.git.kernel.org/platform/manifest.git -b android-2.1
<yemharc> repo init -u git://android.git.kernel.org/platform/manifest.git -b eclair
<ihavnoth> 태그를 이용해서 브랜치 이동 가능해요
<hanbin973> ???
<ihavnoth> cd build && git tag -l
<jangnan> 씨디
<ihavnoth> cd - && repo forall -c 'git checkout 원하는 태그명'
<hanbin973> 2.6.37 이랑 2.6.38 만 나오네요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 잠깐 다운받고 있는거만 다 다운받고 다시 질문해볼게여 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 커널은 보통 따로 다운 받아요
<hanbin973> 따로 받고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 갤럭시 S2는 NFC reader가 잘 동작하는군요
<hanbin973> 글쿤요. ㄷ
<hanbin973> 넥S 도 잘되나요
<hanbin973> ?
<locodir-user> hi,
<yemharc> hi
<locodir-user> I'm using ubuntu as OS but, I can't access my KEB account
<locodir-user> I can only do that if I use windows and IE browser..
<yemharc> KEB?
<locodir-user> Is there a way to configure Ubuntu so that the KeB website will function in it?
<locodir-user> yes, KEB.co.kr
<locodir-user> I'm an expat working here in Seoul
<jangnan> 잉글리쉬유저다
<yemharc> what is keb?
<ihavnoth> 외환은행
<yemharc> 아하
<locodir-user> http://bank.keb.co.kr/index_en.jsp
<locodir-user> it's a popular banking website here iin Korea
<yemharc> sry, bank of korea website need the ActiveX
<ihavnoth> Open banking is not supported in KEB
<locodir-user> jangnan, yemharc, I'm sorry, I don't know how to speak hanguel..
<ihavnoth> Wooribank & Koomin bank
<locodir-user> yemharc, oh I see...it uses ActiveX.. so it means that it will only work in windows, right?
<yemharc> right
<hanbin973> the only way to use it is using Windows
<hanbin973> Thats all.... if you are lucky
<ihavnoth> not only... possible in SmartPhone
<hanbin973> if you are lucky
<locodir-user> ok, i will just have to stick to windows via virtualbox
<hanbin973> who could success using it in wine
<hanbin973> wine is a windows emulator for Mac and Linux
<jangnan> 스피크하셔도 못들어요
<locodir-user> thanks guys, I'm really surprise ubuntu's locos in korea at really active =)
<hanbin973> 제 친구는;;;
<locodir-user> hanbin973, tried using wine but, with no success
<hanbin973> oh;;
<locodir-user> anyway, thanks guys,
<hanbin973> 제 친구는 스맛폰은 없지만 카톡 계정이 있는데;;
<hanbin973> 그 이유인즉슨... 버박에 안드로이드 올려서 쓰더군요. 집에 가보니 =.=
<hanbin973> 재밌는 친구 ㄷ
<yemharc> good luck, locodir-user :)
<ihavnoth> x86안드로이드가 참조할 만한 코드가 많아요
<ihavnoth> 이더넷 코드나 파일 브라우져 등등...
<jangnan> 나도 올려서쓰는데
<jangnan> 카카오톡용으로
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<hanbin973> ㄷ... 많구나...
<ihavnoth> 전 아직 카카오톡을 못써봤어요...
<hanbin973> 전 그 애보고 변태라고 일주일 동안 놀렸는데 ㅎ;;;
<jangnan> 카카오톡 그냥
<hanbin973> 저도 카톡 써본적이 없습니다. ㄷ
<jangnan> 버박에 깔고
<jangnan> 키보드로 메신저처럼 씀
<yemharc> 회사 구형컴에 어플 테스트용으로 x86droid'만' 깔려있습 (...)
<ihavnoth> yemharc, 혹시 회사에서 nfc 포팅도 하셨나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨;;
<yemharc> 전 일단은 안드로이드 개발자는 아니에요 (...)
<ihavnoth> 이틀째 시도했는데 산으로 가는 기분이네요 정리하고 포기했야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 넥서스S 만있었어도 더 좋은 결과가 있었을텐데 아쉽네요
<jangnan> 모토로이만있어도 할만함
<yemharc> NFC http://www.open-nfc.org/android.html 여기는 가 보셨어요?
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓요
<ihavnoth> yemharc, 네 pcsc로 어제 삽질하고
<jangnan> 오늘하루 영원히 리붓
<ihavnoth> 오늘은 opennfc로 삽질했어요
<ihavnoth> 패치 및 빌드엔 문제가 없는데
<ihavnoth> 동작이 안되네요
<ihavnoth> 커널쪽 드라이버에서 뭐하는건지 이해가 잘 안되네요
<ihavnoth> 부팅할때 JNI관련 오류도 하나 있고요
<ihavnoth> 포팅 가이드에 보면 I2C와 SPI라고 돼있던데 사실 드라이버 모듈에선 관련 코드를 못찾았거든요
<ihavnoth> 저희는 USB OTG HOST로 연결해서 테스트 중입니다
<Ben5> 오픈소스 프로젝트를 어떻게 공개 안하고 과금을 하는게 가능한지 설명해주실분 있나요 -ㅅ-?
<ihavnoth> 오픈소스라고하면 여러 라이센스를 포함하는데
<ihavnoth> 라이센스마다 다릅니다
<ihavnoth> 공개 여부는 해당 라이센스마다....
<ihavnoth> http://wiki.kldp.org/wiki.php/OpenSourceLicenseGuide
<stack> 한가지 질문이 있는데요
<stack> ethtool eth?
<ihavnoth> http://www.olis.or.kr/ossw/license/introduction.do <- 이사이트에 가서 질문하면 라이센스에 대해서는 답변해줄 지도 모르겠네요
<Ben5> 전 오픈소스면 다 모든 소스 공개하고 무료인줄알았어요
<stack> 결과값에 Link detected: yes라고 나오면 일단은 케이블 연결 된건 맞는지요?
<ihavnoth> olis.or.kr 가서 살짝 보세요
<yemharc> Ben5, 개념을 잘 잡으셔야 됩니다
<Ben5> 근데 RHEL 이나 openstack 처럼 아닌것도 있더근요
<ihavnoth> stack, 네
<stack> 감사합니다....
<yemharc> 공개를 할 '의무'가 없는거지 공개를 하지 않을 '권리'가 있는게 아니에요
<stack> ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 이걸로 스티드를 변경할려고하는데 바로 결과가 반영이 되는지요?
<stack> 이상하게 안되네요
<ihavnoth> stack, 한번도 사용해보지 않는 명령어군요
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 아...
<stack> 그럼 보통 스티드 변경은 어떻게하나요? os상에서
<stack> 참고로 os는 scientific linux 6.0입니다
<stack> 레드핫 클론
<ihavnoth> stack, 아마도 auto-negotiation를 꺼야하지 않을가 추측해봅니다
<stack> 감사합니다.
<stack> 한번 시도해 보겠습니다.
<Ben5> CentOS 5.5 에서 CentOS 5.6으로 크게 바뀐점이 모가있나요 -ㅅ-?
<yemharc> 5.5 뒷수습이요
<Ben5> 그렇군요!!
<yemharc> 5.5가 버그가 좀 많았어요
<Ben5> 저번에 예기한 centos 표준스팩 과제중인데요 -ㅅ-
<Ben5> 팀 표준 os 를 centos 5.6 으로 업그레이드 하는게 현명할까요
<Ben5> centos 6 나올때까지 기다리는게 현명할까요
<Ben5> 6버전도 곧 나올거 같은데...
<yemharc> 5.6 쓰세요
<yemharc> 서버라는건 정말 혁신적인 기술전환이 있는게 아니라면 좀 보수적인 정책을 적용할 필요가 있습니다
<yemharc> 보안패치를 제외하면 각종 패키지도 새로운 버전이 나왔다고 해서 무턱대고 업그레이드 하는것도 안좋은 버릇이구요
<stack> 흠...동감
<yemharc> Ben5, 그리고 팀에서 쓰는 용도는 잘 모르겠지만, 팀의 중요 데이터가 모이는 서버 용도라면
<yemharc> 보고서 제일 첫 부분에 써야 할 건 서버 스펙과 OS 구성이 아니라 '서버 하드웨어 물리적 보안방법'입니다
<stack> 물리적 보안 방법이란 말 그대로...물리적으로 어떻게 관리를 할건지에 대한 건가요?
<yemharc> 네
<stack> 예를들어 서버 아무도 만지지 못하게 한다거나...
<yemharc> 서버 본체는 어떻게 접근을 제한할거고, 접근 가능한 권한을 누구누구에게 주고
<yemharc> 간단히 말하면 서버용 캐비넷에 넣고 이중 자물쇠로 잠금장치를 하고 열쇠는 누가 관리책임을 지고...
<yemharc> 물론 이정도까지 가면 상당히 본격적인 보안업무가 됩니다만
<yemharc> 적어도 이런 느낌으로 '명시해준다' 정도는 하세요
<stack> 음.....
<yemharc> 그렇다고 회사 사정상 안되는걸 원론적으로 적으라는 말은 아니구요;;
<stack> security ploicy같은 건가요?
<stack> 이런식으로 운영을하자 같은...
<yemharc> 그냥 팀 서버라면 어디에 배치하고 이런 사람들에게만 접속권한을 주고........이런것들
<stack> 물리적 보안방법이랑 소프트웨서적인 보안방법
<stack> 이렇게 큰 카테고리 2개로 나눠어 지는가요?
<yemharc> 3개에요
<stack> 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 하드웨어, 소프트웨어, 소셜
<yemharc> 흔히 보안수칙이라 부르는 그것
<stack> 소셜?
<yemharc> social,
<yemharc> 사회적 보안, 또는 인적 보안
<yemharc> 그리고 제일 취약한 부분이죠
<stack> 소프트웨어랑 소셜 보안의 차이점이 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 소프트웨어는 말 그대로 소프트웨어
<yemharc> 소셜은 간단히 말해서 '너 비번 안다고 떠벌리지 말고 입조심해라' 정도?
<stack> 흠 굳이 정의하자면 군대에서하던 정신교육 같은건가....
<yemharc> 네 그런거요
<yemharc> 근데 이 인적보안이 사실 제일 어려운 분야에요
<yemharc> 특히 대규모 시스템일수록 심해집니다
<stack> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 간단한 비유를 들자면
<yemharc> 자, 당신이 어떤 서버의 계정을 받아 사용하는 입장입니다
<yemharc> 근데 거기서 개인적으로 DB를 이용해서 자신의 소스코드를 관리하고 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 이 DB를 당최 제대로 써먹질 못하겠어서 잘 아는 지인에게 도움을 요청합니다
<yemharc> 그럼 지인은 설정을 하기 위해서 당신의 계정으로 접속을 해야겠죠
<yemharc> 그럼 보통은? 그냥 ID/PW 알려주죠
<yemharc> 여기부터 보안구멍이 뚫리기 시작합니다
<yemharc> 보통은 별일 없겠지만서도, 그 만의 하나라는게 심각한거죠
<stack> 개인적으로 db를 이용해서 자신의 소스코드를 관리한것 부터가 잘못이니......social 보안에 취약한 경우다 되는군요
<yemharc> 아뇨 개인적 DB구축 자체는 아무 문제가 없어요
<yemharc> 좀 사무적으로 말하면
<yemharc> 인가되지 않은 사용자에게 계정 정보를 유출.........이 됩니다
<yemharc> 그리고 그 이번 농협사태에서 보면
<yemharc> root 비번이 1년간 바뀌지 않았다던가 하는 이야기들
<yemharc> 이거 보통 개인의 도덕적/사회적 실수 정도로 받아들이는데, 실제로는 충분한 법적 처벌 근거가 됩니다
<stack> 흠....우리나라 금융기관에 근무하는 엔지니어들을 욕하고 싶지는 않지만.....관리자들이 문제였던것 같네요...농협의 경우
<yemharc> 애초에 정보보안 관련 법규에 떡하니 적혀있어요
<yemharc> 네, 관리자 잘못입니다
<stack> 원래 사고란 당하고 난 다음에 대책을 마련하기 마련인데....자연재해의 경우엔.....
<stack> 이번 경우엔 알고있었는데도 그렇게 하지 않은 사람들의 문제
<stack> 뭐 예견된 사고였죠..ㅋ
<stack> 일본의 큰 은행의 경우엔 일주일에 한번씩 비밀번호를 바꾸는데
<Ben5> yemharc, stack 님 대화내용을 이제야 읽어봤습니다. input 주신점 감사드립니다 ^ㅡ^
<yemharc> Ben5, :)
<yemharc> stack, 비밀번호에 관한 법규도 상당히 빡빡해요
<yemharc> 기본적으로 8자리의 대/소/숫자/문자/특문 조합을 요구하고
<yemharc> 권장 길이는 20문자 이상입니다.
<yemharc> 그러면서 어딘가에 따로 적어놓는것을 추천하지 않고
<yemharc> 비밀번호를 알아야 하는 사람들만 모아 외부로부터 단절된 곳에서 전파하라고 하죠
<yemharc> 시스템 비밀번호는 위 규약을 지키면서 최소 6개월, 최장 1년에 한번씩 교체해야 하고
<yemharc> 시스템 중요도에 따라 6개월에서 1년 이내에 같은 비밀번호 사용을 '금지' 합니다
<yemharc> 그 이하의 기간에 로테이션을 돌리는가는 실무자의 판단에 따르죠
<stack> 음.....우리나라 금융기관엔 해당 금융기관 소속의 엔지니어들이 있나요?
<yemharc> 그건 저도 잘 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 아마 대부분 하청일겁니다 (...)
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 재미있네요.....
<yemharc> xx은행 전산팀은 들어봤어도 xx은행 전산보안팀은 못들어봤어요
<stack> 즉 시스템을 제대로 파악하고 있는사람은 없다!!! 라는 건가
<stack> 전산팀원들도 하청?
<yemharc> 돌아가는거 뻔하죠 뭐......
<yemharc> 보안업체가 하청을 받아 시스템을 뚝딱뚝딱 해주고 떠납니다
<yemharc> 전산직원중에 좀 아는 사람이 대충 건드려서 싯스템을 돌립니다
<yemharc> 문제가 터지면 보안업체를 부릅니다
<stack> 즉 농협 소속 엔지니어는 없다라는 말이죠?
<stack> 보안뿐만 아니라
<yemharc> 아마 여기서 크게 안 벗어날거라 봐요
<yemharc> 적어도 농협 직속 SE는 없다고 생각되네요
<yemharc> 만약에 있었다고 하면 그 사람은 그냥 징역감이고
<stack> 농협에서 일 의뢰 --> 하청 --> 농협소속의 엔지니어들이 없으니 대충 일해도 뭐하고 태클걸사람없음 --> 일 대충하고 떠남 --> 대충 만든 서비스로 운영 --> 일 터짐 --> 다시 하청 엔지니어들 부름 --> 악순환 반복
<stack> 재미있네요....
<Ben5> 우리나라야 매출에만 신경쓰니
<Ben5> 보안같은건 신경쓰지도 안고
<stack> 누가 우리나라 아이티 강국이라고했죠?  한국사람들만의 인식일뿐.....
<yemharc> IT[인프라] 강국입니다
<Ben5> 값싼 보안업체 고용하고
<yemharc> 뭐어, 어제부턴가 보니 우리나라 애들 웹서핑 잘 한다고 다들 신나있는데
<yemharc> ....쩝
<Ben5> ㅋㅋㅋ 모였더라 어디 국제 1등 했다던데
<Ben5> 안습 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 디지털 독해력인가 뭔가였죠
<stack> 흠.....강국의 조건엔 뭐가 있는지 부터 정의를 해야겠지만....일단 만드는 스피드랑 유저들의 사용 빈도는 강국일듯.
<yemharc> 덩......을 빨리 싼다고 좋은게 아니에요 orz
<yemharc> 하다못해 좀 싸더라도 설사는 하지 말아야지 (......)
<stack> 그런데 덩.....을 빨리 쌋다고 좋아하고 있잖아요///ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ben5> 개발 포럼 활성도 이런걸로 1등하면안되나 ㅋㅋ
<stack> 빨리 설사 하고있죠...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 하긴...아이트만의 문제가 아니죠
<stack> 아이티
<stack> 다리무너지는거랑 백화점 무너지는거하면....뭐 누굴 탓 할순 없는것 같네요
<yemharc> 일단 마소에 좋다고 가져다 바치는 라이센스 비용 줄일 생각부터 좀 하지....
<yemharc> OS는 둘쨰 치더라도 오피스 프로그램만 해도 대체품이 널렸구만...
<yemharc> 그렇게 애국을 외치던 한글 오피스라도 활성화 시키던가.............이건 뭐......-_-
<stack> 음.....그런데 중소기업들 중에 라이센스 비용을 제대로 지불하는 경우 있나요?
<yemharc> 안하면 안돼요 (...)
<stack> 법적으론 그런데 실제로는 어떤지가 궁금...orz
<yemharc> 기업이 불법복제품 쓰다 걸리면 말이 벌금형이지 사실 영업정지 처분
<yemharc> 저같으면요
<stack> 흠....관리자들이 앞서서 해야될것 같은데요
<yemharc> 윈도야 별 수 없다 치고, 구글에 1인당 50달려/year 내고 구글닥스 지원받으면서 쓰겠어요 -_-
<Ben5> 대기업같은데서야 몇달에 한번씩 보안검사 들어오니
<Ben5> 불법사용자체가 불가능하고
<stack> 그런데 관리자들의 경우 나이도 있고 새로운걸 받아들일여고 하지 않으니...
<Ben5> 중소기업은 회사마다 틀리겠지만
<yemharc> 꼭 새로운걸 못 받아 들여서만은 아니에요
<Ben5> 제가 일하던곳은 왠만한 핵심 라이센스는 사다 썻어요
<yemharc> 무슨 집단이던 덩치가 커질수록 무언가를 바꾸기 힘들어져요
<yemharc> 이건 보수적이네 뭐네 이전에 그만큼 돈이 많이 깨지죠
<yemharc> 근데 그렇게 돈 들여서 바꿨는데 효율만 떨어져봐요 그냥 손해죠
<yemharc> 그것도 대대적인 손해
<stack> 덩치가 크면 그렇죠...그런데 덩치가 크다는 말은 그만큼 이윤을 많이 창출하고 하니 소프트웨어 대처에 의한 시간낭비나 일을 효율을 생각했을때
<yemharc> 저도 얼마전까진 그런 생각을 했는데
<stack> 그렇죠 효율문제죠
<yemharc> 분도님이 그러시더군요. '아무리 바꾸는게 맞다고 해도, 그렇다고 해서 기업에게 희생을 강요할 권리는 없다'
<stack> 라이센스의 문제는 기업에게 희생을 강요하는게 아니라.....직접적으로 소프트 웨어를 사용하는 직원들에게
<stack> 협죠를 요하는거 아닌가요?
<stack> 협조
<yemharc> 틀립니다
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 왜 틀린지 설명해주세용...
<yemharc> 기업 자체의 입장에서 보면 간단해요. 지금의 생산성   바꾼 후의 생산성
<yemharc> 둘 중 한쪽이 월등히 크면 그쪽을 택하는 간단한 논리에요
<yemharc> 직원이 불편한가 편한가는 고려대상이 아닙니다
<yemharc> 아, 잠시 10분만 자리비움이요;;
<stack> 넹..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 다녀에세용
<stack> 다녀오세용
<stack> _________________________________________________
<stack> 라이센스비용을 지불한다...................오픈라이센스의 소프트를 쓴다
<stack> 일의 효율
<stack> 라이센스비용 지불  > 오픈소프트
<stack> 일의 효율
<ihavnoth> 전 회식하러 갑니다
<stack> 회사의 이익
<stack> 라이센스비용 지불  < 오픈소프트
<stack> 통닭먹고 싶다
<stack> 다녀오세요
<stack> 일의 효율이냐 비용점감이냐 둘중에 어떤것을 선택할지는 관리자의 몫.....
<stack> 일의 효율적인 측면을 금전적으로 전환한 데이터가 있다면 쉽게 저울질 가능하겠지만...
<stack> 과연 위의 과제를 두고 고민을 할만한 규모의 회사가 한국에 몇군데나 될까라고 혼자 생각중..
<yemharc> 흠냐
<yemharc> stack, 그렇게 간단한 비교는 되지 않아요
<yemharc> 업무 효율이 다시 100으로 돌아오기까지의 손실과 기간 + 그를 통해 얻는 이득 vs 라이센스 비용
<yemharc> 이라는 압도적인 비교조건이 필요하죠
<stack> 그렇군요....
<yemharc> 기업에서 라이센스 비용으로 1년에 100억을 들인다 치고
<yemharc> 오픈 소프트로 교체할 경우 고려해야 할 것들을 간단히 뽑아보면
<yemharc> 1. 기존 사원 재교육
<yemharc> 2. 신입사원 교육
<yemharc> 3. 새로운 툴에 대해 기존의 데이터 연동
<yemharc> 4. 기존 시스템과의 연동
<yemharc> 이것만 해도 까마득하죠
<stack> 복잡하군요.
<yemharc> 여기에 덧붙이면
<yemharc> 5. 타 회사와의 교류에 문제는 없는가?
<stack> 더 복잡해지고 있군요...
<yemharc> 6. 국내 실정에서 이걸 교체해도 무리없이 기존 작업물을 이용할 수 있는가
<yemharc> 7. 기술지원은?
<yemharc> 7에서는 또 분야별로 세부항목이 들어갈테고요
<yemharc> 그래서 몸집이 작은 중소기업이 나름대로 그런 업무혁신을 꾀합니다만
<yemharc> 대부분은 현실적인 장벽 때문에 다시 기존 체제로 돌아옵니다
<yemharc> 몇몇 특수분야... 서버 호스팅 업체같은 곳을 제외하면 말이에요
<stack> 그런데....우리나라에서 오픈소프트를 사용하는 기업이 있나요?
<yemharc> 있긴 있습니다
<stack> 음,,,,,그런데
<stack> [일단 마소에 좋다고 가져다 바치는 라이센스 비용 줄일 생각부터 좀 하지]라고 하셨는데.......
<stack> 현실적으로 굉장히 힘든 작업을....
<yemharc> 호주였던가요...... 최근 그걸 국책사업으로 벌여서 성공했죠
<stack> 어떻게 줄이라는 말씀이신지?
<yemharc> 자, 사람들이 제일 많이 쓰는 마소 제품은 1. 윈도, 2. 오피스입니다
<stack> 완전한 전환이 아닌 말그대로 줄이기??
<yemharc> 그럼 여기서 기반이 되는 윈도까진 힘들어도 오피스는 줄일 수 있습니다
<stack> 그렇군요.....완전 전환이아닌 축소군요...
<yemharc> libre나 open오피스 써보셨나요?
<stack> open오피스만
<stack> 써봤습니다.
<yemharc> 어차피 둘 다 큰 차이는 없습니다. open에서 갈라져 나온게 libre거든요
<yemharc> 여튼, 실제 사용해보면 사실 마소 오피스와 거의 차이가 없습니다
<yemharc> 그럼 이걸 전환하는 부분에 있어서 흔히 말하는 사용자 경험 (UX)은 어느정도 해결이 됐죠
<yemharc> 그럼 다음으로 필요한 작업은 [기존 데이터의 연동]이죠
<yemharc> 그리고 호주가 국책사업으로 한 일은 libre오피스 쓰기 운동같은게 아니라
<yemharc> 마소에서 쓰는 문서 포맷을 ODF (Open Document Format)로 전환하는 잒업이었습니다
<yemharc> 기존의 데이터가 문제없이 연동되고, 사용자가 쓰는 프로그램도 별다른 혼란 없이 전환이 가능해졌다
<yemharc> 그런 상황에서 국가 차원에서 라이센스 비용이 절감된다
<yemharc> 그럼 당연히 바꿨을 때의 이득이 훨씬 커진거죠
<stack> 그렇군요.....
<yemharc> 그럼 기업은 이걸 보고 어떻게 할까요? 당연히 바꾸겠죠
<stack> 재미있네요
<stack> 지금 말씀하신 내용을 고대로 레포트로 적어도 될 정도로 괜찮은 말씀이시네요
<yemharc> stack, /.\ ;;; 감사합니다;;
<stack> 아니요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어쨌든 기존 시스템의 전환이라는건 상당히 민감한 문제에요
<stack> 저도 이리저리 토론하는걸 좋아하다보니 집요하게 물어본것도 있는데
<yemharc> 무턱대고 남들 다 하는데 우린 왜 안하냐......로는 아무런 주장이 되지 못해요
<yemharc> 해외에서 하니 우리도 하자......라는것도 정말 이만한 뻘소리가 없는거구요
<stack> 근거!!!!가 필요한거죠...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그리고 그에 따른 구체적인 기획도 있어야 하죠
<yemharc> 대안도 내놓지 않고 주장만 하는건 그냥 땡깡입니다
<stack> yemharc, 강사이신가요???
<yemharc> 아뇨;;;;;;;; 강사라뇨;; 그런 말 들으면 명환님이 저 묻어버립니다;;
<yemharc> (유명환 : 실제 강사이신 분입니다)
<stack> 제가 이때까지 만나본 일반(?) 엔지니어들은 보통 그런 사고방식 자체를 안가지고 계시던데...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 엔지니어의 나쁜 버릇 중 하나입니다만
<yemharc> 프로그래머는 '내가 만든건 좋은거' 엔지니어는 '내가 쓰는게 최고
<yemharc> 예를 들면 리눅스는 배포판 별 유저들이 서로 '우리 배포판이 우왕ㅋ굳ㅋ임' 하죠
<stack> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 그리고 이건 좀 비꼬는 겁니다만
<yemharc> 기술직에 있는 사람일수록 경제논리에 입각한 생각은 안 하려고 해요
<stack> 경제논리는 월급받을 경우에만 생각합니다...저의 경우엔...ㅋ
<yemharc> 음...... 제 말에 화내지 마세요?
<stack> 넹??
<yemharc> 아까 위에서 '직원에게 협력'이라고 말하신 시점에서 제겐 전혀 경제적인 논리가 아니에요 (..)
<yemharc> 경제라는게 학이 붙을 만큼 복잡하지만, 사실 원리는 간단하다고 봅니다
<yemharc> 지금 우리가 경제라고 부르는건 일단 돈을 기준으로 보는 금융 기반 시장경제죠
<yemharc> 그리고 이 경제체제에서 최고의 가치는 다른 뭣도 아닌 돈이고 최고의 목적은 이윤창출입니다
<yemharc> 그리고 그 극단에는 기업이 서 있죠
<yemharc> 그럼 바꿔 말하면, 돈이 손에 들어오고 이윤을 창출해 낼 수 있는 상황이라면 사람은 아무래도 좋은거란 소리가 됩니다
<yemharc> 꼭 사람에 한정된건 아니긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 어떻게 생각하세요?
<stack> 잠시만요
<stack> 돈이 손에 들어오고 이윤을 창출해 낼 수 있는 상황 = 사람은 아무래도 좋은거(???)
<stack> 사람은 아무래도 좋은거(???) 이부분이 이해가 안되는데요
<stack> 여기서 사람이란 회사에서 일하는 직원들을 말하는건가요?
<yemharc> 그냥 통틀어서 사람입니다.
<yemharc> 간단하게
<yemharc> 시장 근처에 대형마트 들어오면 시장 상인들 들고 일어나죠?
<stack> 그렇죠
<stack> 일어나야죠
<yemharc> 그럼 대형마트는 반발이 있으리란 걸 모르고 거기에 지점을 세울까요?
<yemharc> 대형마트는 거기에 지점 안 세워도 돈 버는데 아무 지장 없습니다.
<stack> 돈만되면 남의 사정이야 알바아니다....라는게 기업의 입장이라고 말씀하고 싶으신건지?
<yemharc> 근데 세우고 시장에 갈 사람을 끌어오죠.
<yemharc> 네
<stack> 우리나라 기업이네요
<stack> 상도도 없는
<yemharc> 제가 이렇게 말하면 대부분 인정 안 하십니다만
<yemharc> 이건 상도고 뭐고 이전에 말이죠
<stack> 절대공감!!!!
<yemharc> 전 그렇게 생각합니다. 이건 상당히 부정적 시각이긴 합니다만, 기업에게 윤리를 바라지 마세요....라고
<stack> 바라지 않습니다....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 돈 버는것 하나만을 보고 세워진 집단인데
<yemharc> 돈이 안되는 일을 하길 바라는거 부터가 이상한겁니다
<yemharc> 그에 대한 간단한 예시요?  뭔가 이런저런 일들 일어났을떄에 국내 대기업들이 내는 성금 금액을 보면 바로 압니다
<yemharc> 물론 무턱대고 돈내놔! 더내놔! 이건 아니지만요
<stack> 음...
<yemharc> 간단히 생각해서 정말 큰 일 일어났을 떄에 삼성같은데서 한 50억 내는거 정말 힘든 일일까요?
<yemharc> 옴니아2 사태 났을떄에
<yemharc> 막말로 그거 보상해주는거 정말 어려웠을까요?
<stack> 책임전가하던데요 통신사에게
<yemharc> 옴니아 사태떄 사람들이 처음에는 전액 환불을 요구했다가
<yemharc> 나중에는 '그런거 안 바랄테니 우리 업데이트 지원이라도 좀 해줘'라고 말했죠
<yemharc> 그리고 깔끔하게 무시당했습니다. 되려 인터넷 지원하던거마저 중단해서 옴니아 유저들은 지금 웹서핑도 못해요.
<stack> 후덜덜이군요
<stack> 국내기업들의 횡포란
<yemharc> 국내만 그런것도 아니에요
<yemharc> 어떤 기업이든 다 그렇습니다.
<stack> 기업의 이미지는 전혀 생각안하는군요
<yemharc> 그나마 그 기업을 운영하는 것이 사람이라 좀 인간적인 면모가 보일 뿐이에요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터에게 기업논리를 심어주고 회사를 운영시키면 끝내줄걸요 ㅋㅋ
<stack> 여긴(일본) 기업의 이미지를 되게 중요시하는 풍토가 있던데....물론 어느정도 규모가 있는 기업들
<yemharc> 일본도 마찬가지에요
<yemharc> 그쪽은 좀 더 구체적인 사례가 있죠
<yemharc> 미츠비시에서 과로로 사망한 노동자가 있었습니다.
<yemharc> 정규 근무 이외의 근무시간이 144시간이라고 결론이 났죠
<yemharc> 그리고 회사는 "우리는 60시간밖에 시킨적이 없다."
<yemharc> "그가 회사에 남아 있던 것은 [자유 개발시간]이다. 그러므로 회사 책임이 아니다."라고 합니다.
<stack> 자유 개발시간.......ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 그리고 그 법정 공방은 3년만에 사망한 노동자의 부인이 승소했습니다.
<yemharc> 증거가 너무 널려있었거든요
<yemharc> 그 자유 개발시간이라는것도 자신을 위한 시간이 아니라
<yemharc> "업무에 있어서 효율을 끌어 올리거나 좀 더 좋은 제품 개발 등을 위해 직원이 자율적으로 회사에 남아 사용하는 시간" 입니다
<yemharc> 까놓고 말해 ''일''입니다
<stack> 알고 있습니다....ㅋ
<stack> 까놓고 말안해도 누구나 알고있죠...ㅋ
<stack> 뭐 어쩧수없죠.....근로자는 약자의 입장이니
<yemharc> 사람이라는게 원래 의욕이 좀 넘치면 누가 안 시켜도 스스로 하긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 사람이 일하다 일터에서 쓰러져 그대로 죽은 시점에서 씨알도 안 먹힐 변명이죠
<stack> 오늘 토론의 결론........
<stack> 음.....정리가 안되네요///
<yemharc> 별거 있나요
<stack> 본인의 판단에 맞게 행동....인가??
<yemharc> "오픈 소프트웨어로 바꾸려면 일단 기반을 다져야 한다"
<yemharc> 심플하죠
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 그렇군요.
<stack> 벌써 8시가 다되어가는군요.
<yemharc> 월급이 통장을 스쳐 지나가는 시대에 이런것까지 골떄리게 돈 얘기 할 필요 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<stack> 스쳐지나가죠....
<stack> 뭐물러 줬으면 좋겠는데
<stack> 일찍 집에 가야겠네요.........
<yemharc> 회사 : 고객님의 통장에 xx원이 입금되었습니다.
<yemharc> 한전 : 퍼가요~
<yemharc> 농협 : 퍼가요~
<stack> 알고있습니다......ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> BC카드 : 퍼가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 참으로 기발하죠잉
<stack> 오늘 수고하셨습니다.
<yemharc> 감사합니다
<stack> 매일 오시나요?
<yemharc> 네
<stack> 전 오픈스탁하는 사람 만나러 한번 왔는데...일주일전부터
<stack> 매일 와야겠네요.
<yemharc> 오픈스택이 그렇게 활성화가 안돼있어요
<stack> 그러게요
<stack> 오히려 제가 가르쳐야 될 입장입니다....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 솔직히 우리나라는 오픈프로젝트 참여한게 경력으로 인정받지 못하는 국가라서
<stack> 뭐.....누가 인정 안해줘도 제가 재미있고 하니....즐겁습니다....ㅋ
<stack> 회사에서도 아직 막 쪼으는 정도는 아니니
<yemharc> 뭐, 그런 맛에 하는거죠
<stack> 아직 안정화 안된것도 있고
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다만 저런 여건 때문에 참여도가.................orz
<stack> 별수없죠
<stack> ㅋㅋ
<stack> 그럼 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<stack> 수고하셨습니다.
<yemharc> 네, 들어가세요
<yemharc> 저도 퇴근하겠습니다. ㅇㅅㅇ/
<RBS> 으아~
<RBS> 안녕하세ㅛ
<RBS> 음
<RBS> ;;
<r40> 포럼에 topclshoes가 6월30일에 스팸게시글을 무더기로... ^^;
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-01
<grrr> ni hao
<Guest26678> 1
<Guest26678> 1
<grrrrr> oops
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<Ben5> 니하오
<Ben5> ㅋㅋ
<stack_> 세세 짜이찌에
<Ben5> 저는 여기가 한계.. ㅋㅋ
<stack_> 세세 짜이찌에....란 예전에 기차가 역에 도착하지전에 샬라샬라 뭐라한다음 마지막에 꼭 하는말
<stack_> 우리나라말로 매우 감사합니다...정도가 아닐지
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 저도 nihao xiexie 가 끝
<grr> 게임에서 저렇게 하면 중국인인줄 알거든요.. (...)
<grr> 중국인 따라하다보니 -_-;
<yemharc> 과연
<yemharc> 짱개 취급받고 척살당하는거군요
<yemharc>  /.\
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 전 디아블로를 제외하고는 non-pk 만 하는지라..
<stack_> 여기에선 ... /.\ 가 를 주로 사용하는군요...ㅋ
<stack_> 음 조사가 중복되었다
<grr>  /.\
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 남들이 안쓰는걸 씁니다 /_\
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 데탑용 APU가 나오는군요
<cartes9> 코드 카타인가가 뭔지 정확히 몰르겠네용
<yemharc> 코드명 라노 (Llano)
<grr> 자카테
<yemharc> 자카테는 모바일 APU
<grr> 아아
<grr> 대탑용도 나오는구나...
<yemharc> 네
<grr> 제 컴퓨터도 좀 바꿔야 하는데 총알이 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 패넘1 x3 트리플코어...
<grr> 잉여성능임
<yemharc> <-데탑없는 기간 15년
<grr> ..
<grr> 디아3가 나오기전엔 바꿔야 합니다. ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 그건 동의합니다만 개인적으로 SOS가 나오기를 바랍니다 (...........)
<cartes9> http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems&id=2
<cartes9> 이거 하고 노실분
<grr> exit
<cartes9> yemharc님
<yemharc> 네?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> yemharc, jincreator // http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems
<cartes9> 같이 이거 하고 놀아요
<cartes9> 코딩수련
<jincreator> 수학이 많으면 곤란한데...알고리즘은 POJ가 유명하지 않나요?
<cartes9> POJ라는 사이트가있어요?
<jincreator> 북경대에서 제공하는 Online Judge 입니다. http://poj.org/
<cartes9> 봤는데 다 영어죠?
<cartes9> 한문이 섞여있어서 잘몰르겠..
<yemharc>  /.\ 어이구 전 알고리즘 같은거 몰라요
<jincreator> 네, 영어에요. 중국어면 곤란하죠.
<jincreator> 제가 알고리즘을 잘 알면 이런 사이트 들어갈 일이 없겠죠. :)
<grr> oops
<grr> 에구.. centos 어렵다...
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 센트는 레뎃이랑 똑같잖아요
<cartes9> CentOS책 만 사놓고 보지도 않았음
<cartes9> yum이랑 apt-get
<cartes9> 이런거 다시 봐야하는데 말이죠
<stack_> 통닭이 먹고 싶네요...
<yemharc> yum update -y
<stack_> yum -y update....음..헷갈린다...ㅋ
<yemharc> 한가지 확실한건 yum이 apt보다 편의성이 떨어집니다
<yemharc> 명령어는 어렵게 생각하지 마세요
<yemharc> yum을 쓴다 -y라고 대답한다 update할때
<stack_> apt랑 순서가 틀렸던것 같은데....음...잘 생각이 안나에
<stack_> 매일 쓰고있으면서도
<yemharc> 무슨 순서요?
<stack_> -y 를 어디에 붙여야 되는지...
<yemharc> 컴퓨터는 의외로 말을 잘 알아듣습니다
<yemharc> yum -y update   ==  yum update -y
<stack_> 같았구나..ㅋ
<yemharc> 리눅스 명령어는 인자값을 제외하면 옵션의 순서는 상관없어요
<yemharc> apt-get install package -f == apt-get install -f package
<yemharc> 이런 식이죠
<stack_> apt도 같겠군요
<stack_> 재미있네요...ㅋ
<yemharc> 다만 옵션에 대한 인자값이 필요한 경우는 예외에요
<yemharc> nmap로 포트스캔을 한다고 하면
<yemharc> nmap -p 21 localhost
<yemharc> 같은 경우 -p 다음에는 무조건 포트 번호가 와야하죠
<stack_> 재미있군요....리눅스...
<stack_> 확실히 윈도우보다는 흥미진진
<yemharc> 오토마타......라고 하는데, 굳이 말하면 언어 해석 알고리즘입니다
<yemharc> 상당히 똑똑해요
<stack_> c로 만들어진 알고리즘 인가요?
<yemharc> 그건 만들기 나름이에요
<yemharc> 리눅스의 경우에는 bash쉘이라 C로 구현되었죠
<stack_> 리눅스의 경우엔
<stack_> 그렇군요
<stack_> 제 경력이나 지식으론 리눅스를 논하기엔 아침 한참 부족한것 같네요
<yemharc> 그런건 별로 중요하지 않아요
<stack_> 하지만 재미있는건 사실
<yemharc> 예를들면 포럼에 tkpark라는 분이 계신데
<yemharc> 60대 정도 되시는걸로 아는데 그 나이에 시작해서 엄청나게 성장(?)하고 계시죠
<yemharc> 대단하신 분이에요.
<stack_> 성장...구체적으로?
<yemharc> 빠르고 늦고 문제가 아니라 배울 생각이 있냐 없냐의 문제죠
<yemharc> 배우는게 빨라요 ㅎ
<stack_> 그렇군요
<stack_> 저도 사실은 반년전에 지금 회사로 왔는데
<stack_> 매일 리눅스만 만져서...아직 6개월인데도 흥미진진합니다
<yemharc> 갖고 놀기엔 정말 좋은 물건이긴 하죠
<stack_> 하고 싶었던게 리눅스랑 클라우드 였는데
<stack_> 그렇죠
<stack_> 그런데 한국의 클라우드 시장형성이 어떻게 되어있나요?
<yemharc> 그런거 없고 그냥 웹하드 시장에 편입상태에요 (........)
<stack_> 뉴스에 나오는 그런게 아닌 실제 현장 엔지니어들이 인식하고 있는
<yemharc> 엔지니어로 가면 모르겠지만 개발자로 가면 클라우드가 뭥미? 하는 케이스도 상당히 많습니다
<stack_> 클라우드...솔직히 새로운 상품화를 위한 단어라고 솔직히 개인적으론 생각
<stack_> 웹하드의 경우엔
<yemharc> 대부분의 신기술이 그런 식입니다
<yemharc> Ajax가 그 대표격이구요
<stack_> 팔리니깐!!! 이죠..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 클라우드는 쉽게 말하면 웹하드에 다중 동기화 기능을 얹은겁니다
<yemharc> 다 기존에 있던 기술을 믹싱한거죠
<stack_> 다중 동기화　=　어디서든 접근 가능
<stack_> 어디서든 접근가능하니 클라우드....
<stack_> ㅋ
<yemharc> 그건 솔직히 모르는 사람에게 피부에 와 닿게 하기 위한 선전문구에 가깝죠
<stack_> 뭐 새로운 상품화를 위한 단어 선택이죠
<yemharc> 클라우드의 포인트는 어디서든 써먹을 수 있다는 웹하드 스러운게 아니라
<yemharc> 동시에 여러명이 하나의 대상에 접근할 수 있다죠
<stack_> 1.어디서든 접근가능...스마트폰이라든지 노트북이라든지
<stack_> 2.동시에 여러명이 하나의 대상에 접근가능
<stack_> 그런데 실제론 모르는 사람들에겐 1을 더 강죠하고있죠
<stack_> 마치 새로운 개념인것 처럼
<stack_> 강조
<cartes9> 아 IPTIME공유기로 묶여있는
<cartes9> 파일공유네트워크내에선
<cartes9> 동시에 여러명이 하나의 대상에 접근 못하나요?
<cartes9> 쓰기는 하면 곤란할것 같지만
<cartes9> 읽기는 가능할것 같은데용
<stack_> 위의 말씀이 모두 맞다고 생각합니다만...
<yemharc> 어..........뭐라고 해야하나
<yemharc> 그런 access 라는 의미의 접근이라기보다
<yemharc> 문서 A를 3명이 편집을 하는데
<yemharc> 1은 A 2는 B 3은 C를 입력합니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 상대가 입력하고 있는 부분이 거의 실시간으로 내가 작업하고 있는 화면에 나타나는거죠
<stack_> 음....그런 파일시스템이 존재하나요?
<yemharc> 이건 파일시스템이랑은 별로 상관이 없어요
<yemharc> 그래서 클라우드(구름)라고 하는거구요
<yemharc> 이건 실제 파일을 직접 수정하는게 아니라
<yemharc> 그 파일의 더미를 허공에 띄워서 주물떡 한 뒤에 저장할 때에 실제 파일에 기록합니다
<yemharc> 그리고 서로 다른 결과를 동시에 저장을 하면 여러가지 요인으로 순서가 정해지고 그 차례대로 순차처리를 하는거죠
<yemharc> (인터넷 속도 등)
<yemharc> 좀 어거지 설명을 덧붙이자면, RAM은 동시에 접근이 가능하죠?
<yemharc> 그거랑 비슷하다고 보시면 되요
<stack_> 더미에 상대방이 입력한 예를들어 a가 실시간으로 보인다는게 이해가 안가는데요...더미들끼리의 동기화?
<yemharc> 자........C언어를 예로 들어서
<yemharc> 각각의 다른 프로그램 3개가 있습니다. 그리고 이 녀석들이 똑같은 메모리 주소를 계속해서 읽어들여 화면에 출력한다 칩시다
<yemharc> 그럼 여기에 누군가가 수정을 가하면 값이 바뀌겠죠? 근데 3개의 프로그램이 읽어들이는 주소값은 같으니 값은 바뀌더라도 세개가 다 같은 출력을 보여주겠죠
<stack_> 음...그런데 이럴경우 데이터의 正값은 누가 결정을 하나요?
<stack_> 데이터의 ,.,,,,우리나라말로 잘 모르겠는데..정합성이라고하나요? 이런걸?
<yemharc> 클라우드는 각각의 개인계정을 할당하죠. 왜 할까요 :)
<yemharc> 개인계정을 할당하고, 해당 계정의 파일등을 선택해서 public공개나 group공개등을 할 수 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 그렇게 공개한다 해도 파일의 소유주는 자신이죠
<yemharc> 음...이건 실제 구글docs를 써보면 쉽게 알 수 있는데 말로는 애매하네요
<stack_> 직접 경험해 보는것이 빠르겠네요.../.
<yemharc> 네, 근데 말로 하니 복잡하지 원리는 간단해요
<yemharc> 위키를 생각하세요
<yemharc> 다만 위키에서는 페이지 수정 중에는 다른 사람이 손댄 부분은 안 보이죠?
<yemharc> 그걸 보이게 해 준거에요
<stack_> 그렇군요
<stack_> 전혀 다른 질문.....해도 될까요?
<yemharc> 네
<stack_> 한국의 아이티 벤쳐기업의 일하는 분위기는 어떤가요? 물론 회사마다 다른부분이 분명이 있지만.
<stack_> 예를들어....
<stack_> 1.일을 많이 시킨다,.
<stack_> 2.일 시켜주세요 할때까지는 방치? 한다.
<yemharc> 음...제가 벤처기업에서 일해본 적이 없어서 뭐라 말을 못하겠네요;;
<stack_> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 근데 회사마다 틀릴거에요
<stack_> 그렇죠 틀리죠..oez
<stack_> orz
<yemharc> 그리고 벤처와 중소기업의 구분을 명확히 해야 한다고 봐요
<stack_> 너무 당연한걸 물어봤나
<stack_> 기준이 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 사람마다 틀리겠지만 제가 느낀 바로는
<yemharc> 중소기업은 기존의 기술에 대한 인력을 확보한 기업이고
<yemharc> 벤처는 기존에 없는 기술을 개발하기 위해 만들어진 기업이죠
<yemharc> 사실 [없는]은 좀 비약이고 R&D가 중점이냐 비즈니스가 중점이냐 라고 보는게 맞을겁니다
<stack_> 우리나라에서 벤처라고 불릴수 있을만한 기업은 어디가 있을까요?
<yemharc> 그건 알아봐야 할거같네요 ^^;;
<stack_> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 음, 저도 잠시 점심을....
<stack_> 네 저도
<drake_kr> 아죽것당
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> 일단 폰으로 ubuntu.or.kr 접속해보시고 문제점좀 말씀해주세연
<yemharc> testing...
<grr> centos vmware에서 bridge 안먹힌다..
<grr> 우분투는 곱게 되던데 쩝...
<drake_kr> yemharc 님은 centos 피해자.
<yemharc> drake_kr, 페이지 아주 깔끔합니다
<yemharc> 그리고 피해자가 아니라 최대 피해자입니다
<yemharc> orz
<yemharc> 센트따위 얼른 망해버려 (침울)
<drake_kr> 센트가 얼마나 좋은데
<drake_kr> 왜그래염
<drake_kr> 쓰기나름
<grr> 잉폰에서 잘나옮
<drake_kr> 아니 문제점좀 봐달라고
<drake_kr> 로그인이라던가
<yemharc> 모토쿼티 겔S 겔2 겔GIO 옵Q 옵원 옵빅 옵black 완료
<yemharc> (테스트 폰의 위엄)
<drake_kr> 웡
<grr> 우월자시다..
<drake_kr> 어차피 아잉폰 3gs에서 되면 해상도 문제는 크지 않을거라고 봄..
<yemharc> 참고로 쿼티는 이미 쿠키로 자동로긴 상태고, active스레드 제대로 출력되고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 알록달록 하네요
<drake_kr> 일단 제가 만든것은 아니고
<drake_kr> 갖다썼을뿐..
<drake_kr> 로그인이라던가.. 잘 안보인다던가..
<drake_kr> 일단 저도 밥을 좀 먹고 오겠습니다..
<yemharc> 아 근데
<yemharc> 게시판별 글타래 수 표시되는건 일괄적으로 없애는 게 나을듯 하네요
<yemharc> 게시판 이름 길이에 따라 표시되고 안되고 해서 들쭉날쭉해요
<grr> 잉폰은 이쁘게 나옵미다
<yemharc> 나오는건 다 깔끔하게 잘 나와요
<yemharc> 근데 그 게시판별로 글타래 수 표시하는 부분이 잘리게 되면 아예 표시를 안하게 되어 있는거 같은데
<yemharc> 그래서 되려 통일성이 없어서 안예뻐 보여요
<grr> 아아..
<yemharc> 넷북에 안드로이드를 설치하면 전원버튼으로 sleep 모드로 가 줄까요 (......)
<grrr> oops
<Guest67095> exit
<Guest67095> .. 접속후에 nick을 바꾸는 명령어가 있나요?
<stack_> 한가지 질문해도 될까요?
<stack_> 서버가 갑자기 열때문에 다운이 되었을때...전원도 꺼진상태
<stack_> 전원을 넣은후 흔히들
<stack_> 어떤식으로 시스템을 검사하나요?
<stack_> fsck를 먼저 하시는지?
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> stack_, 외부 장치로 부팅 -> fsck검사 -> 디스크 마운트 -> 부팅
<imsu> yemharc, 음?? 외계어? ㅎㅎ
<stack_> yemharc, 외부 장치로 부팅은 보통 어떤 방법을 쓰시나요?
<yemharc> usb나 CD죠
<yemharc> 한때는 탈착식 FDD로 보안 한번 쩔게 해보자 하는 때도 있었지만
<yemharc> 이건 보안이 너무 완벽해서 관리자도 접근 불가능한 사태가 심심치 않게 발생... (디스크 고장 1순위, 분실 2순위)
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 개봉동 가야는데
<drake_kr> 조낸 가기싫
<yemharc> 일 때문에 가시는군요
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 술 마시러 간다해도 가기싫을듯..
<yemharc> 전 점점 엄한 일을 하고 있어요
<drake_kr> 이직준비하셔야..
<yemharc> 다음주 수요일에는 사내 보안담당 책임자로서 SKT가 주최하는 개인정보보호법에 관한 교육을 들으러 가라는군요 (..........)
<drake_kr> 싫다고 확실히 말하세요
<drake_kr> 포지셔닝 어정쩡하면 일은 일대로 하고 욕은 욕대로 다 먹습니다
<yemharc> 대신 그날은 출근 안하고 오후 1~3시까지 교육만 받고 끝.
<drake_kr> 하루 편한것 때문에 그 이후 생각을 안 하시면 안되죠
<yemharc> 어정쩡해지는건 정말 문제조
<yemharc> 죠
<yemharc> 근데 아예 이참에 서버개발로 가버릴까 하고 있어요
<yemharc> 일단 연봉도 높고 (...)
<drake_kr> 서버 개발이면 pure gcc 개발자가 되시겠군요
<grr> oops
<drake_kr> wth
<drake_kr> 아 오늘은 정말..
<grr> wth == what the hell  ??
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 허나 내맘대로perl 이 될지도 모를 일입니다 (먼산)(
<drake_kr> 후임자는 그걸 보고 어떤 생각을 할까요
<yemharc> ........퍼포먼스따위
<drake_kr> 뻘짓을 하시겠다는건데..
<yemharc> 후임자가 보면 뻔하죠 뭐
<yemharc> "이래서 내가 왔구나"
<grr>  /.\...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 무슨 사업(?)을 벌이셨길레...
<yemharc> 아뇨 벌인건 아니고;;
<drake_kr> grr :: 서버 개발자 -> 이용언어 perl
<yemharc> 클라->서버로 전향할까 하는
<drake_kr> grr :: 6월 정기모임에서 일빠로 yemharc님이 사용자관점을 중시하도록 하자
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> grr :: 근데 두번째 발표에서 정규표현식 나옴
<yemharc> orz
<grr> perl 사용 서버개발자..
<grr> GG
<yemharc> grr, 역시 서버 친화적으로 가려면 쉘스크립(탕!!)
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 회사 x돼봐라 하고 c# 어때요
<grr> 좋다 그거
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 메모리 릭 안남 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럴거면 하스켈로 하고 말죠
<yemharc> 서버개발자+하스켈 가능자 조건이면
<yemharc> 우 토나왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> c# 개발자는 많지요
<drake_kr> 문제는 라이센스 비용 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 우리 개발자들은 윈도없이 C#개발하고? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇ ㅅㅇ
<yemharc> C# 개발툴을 생각하세요
<yemharc> 그리고 전 개발자들 컴에서 윈도를 뺐죠
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 서버를 objc로 작성하는것도 재밌겠다..
<grr> 자바..?
<grr> (...)
<drake_kr> objective-c++
<yemharc> 음.........obj라........
<yemharc> 성능만 나와준다면 언어 하나 배워서 뽕(?!)을 뽑을 선택이네요
<yemharc> 서버 개발하고 아이폰 개발하고 (.........)
<drake_kr> 기본적으로
<drake_kr> 같은 프로그램을 돌려보면 갤2보다 아이폰3gs가 더 빠른걸 보면
<drake_kr> 퍼포먼스에 대한 고민은 안해도 될듯여
<yemharc> 그건 아이폰이 잘 만든건지 겔2가 못 만든건지부터 생각해 볼 필요가 있을듯요;;
<drake_kr> 하드웨어스펙 어쩔..
<yemharc> 진짜 하드웨어 스펙부터 여러가지로 겔2가 훠어어어어어얼씬 좋은데
<yemharc> 막상 두 기종간의 퍼포먼스를 따져보게 되면 체감성능은 아이폰 압승
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 본격 일본에 대한 환상이 깨지는 동영상 http://drake.kr/59339
<grr> native 짱
<grr> 그러고보니
<grr> 세종대 인턴들 있을때 한 형이 디파이를 샀었는데 가용메모리가 어쩌구 저쩌구 그러면서 이게 메모리가 작아서 스크롤하면 끈긴다면서
<grr> 저보고 니꺼 메모리 현재 남은거좀 보자 해서 보니까 4mb -_-
<yemharc> 멋진 요금징수단체
<grr> 그런대 스크롤 전혀 안 끊김..
<yemharc> 디파이 가용메모리 같은소리 하고 앉았네 -_-.....
<grr> 3년된 기기인데 아직 현역인 3gs ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 지금 내 눈앞의 겔2 남은 메모리 170M인데 홈딜 있는건 어쩔거냐
<yemharc> (.............)
<grr> 3gs 공짜로 풀꺼라는 루머가 있더군요
<drake_kr> htc는 그런면에서 조금은 최적화가 되어 있는가요
<grr> 뭐.. 약정이겠지만..
<yemharc> 3gs 좀 상향한거 저가형 모델로 내놓을 계획이랩니다. 20만원 정도로
<grr> 보급형 짱먹겠네..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 보급형 뭐 좋아요 하던 질문이 '3gs보급형 언제 나와요'로 다 바뀌었죠
<yemharc> HTC는 그나마 최적화 좀 해서 냅니다
<yemharc> 근데 넥원은 실패작
<drake_kr> 넥원은 최적화를 htc에서 한게 아니지 않은가요
<grr> 넥원은 실패작, HD2는 명작...?
<drake_kr> 만약 그렇다면 넥S 역시 ㅄ이어야 맞는건데..
<grr> 넥원은 터치버그가 쩐다던대 직접 안봤으니 뭐라 말을 못하겠네요
<grr> 갤럭시 시리즈는 괜히 제 느낌탓인진 모르겠는데 터치가 뭔가 조금 다른것 같아요
<grr> 뭔지는 모르겠는데 뭐가 미묘하게 거슬리는 무언가...
<drake_kr> 손톱터치가 되는 옴니아가 짱임
<yemharc> 넥원이랑 넥s는 제조사도 틀리고 최적화 한 곳도 틀리죠
<grr> 저 감압식도 손가락 으로만 필기씀 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 긍게 넥원은 htc고 넥s는 삼성 아닌가요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 아.........그러니까
<yemharc> HTC가 낸 제품중에 넥원은 실패작이란거죠
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 글쿤요
<grr> 그렇쿤요...
<drake_kr> 넥s는 정말 최고의 조합인듯
<grr> 레퍼부심
<grr> 넥S는 최고에요. 루팅해도 정식 수리 보장해주는 폰
<drake_kr> 삼성하드웨어 + 소프트웨어는 퇴출
<grr> 갤럭시 시리즈가 PMP로는 정말 좋은데...
<yemharc> 삼성의 소프트웨어와 LGU+의 하드웨어가 만난다면 시대의 걸작이 태어날텐데 (.................)
<yemharc> 마치 그 무사시GUNDO와 같은.............
<grr> 이야.....
<grr> (...)
<grr> yemharc :: 레일라폰 혹시 실사용해 보셨나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨;;
<yemharc> 테스트 들이자는거 퇴짜놨슴다
<yemharc> ...
<grr> 음... 평이 아주 아름다워서요
<grr> 이거 1달을 쓰시면 득도를 하시고 2달을 쓰면 신선이되고 3달을 쓰면 부처가 된다구...
<yemharc> 그 이전에 동족 상잔의 비극이 일어나겠죠
<drake_kr> 갤럭시 시리즈가 pmp로 짱?
<drake_kr> 아이리버보다 짱?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 스맛폰 중에서 화면이 졺 넓습니다
<drake_kr> 근데 아이리버같은 업체는 왜 휴대폰 안 만들지..
<grr> 졺 넓고 대충 넣어도 다 잘나옴
<drake_kr> dell 같은데도 만드는데..
<grr> 휴대폰 사업 진출은
<grr> 했다는거 같은데...
<grr> 네이년에 검색하니 나오네요
<grr> 유경에서 휴대폰 배터리 공급하면 쩔겠는데
<drake_kr> 오옹
<drake_kr> 외국에는 파는데
<drake_kr> 한국엔 못들어온다는듯
<drake_kr> 한국제품인데 한국에서 못사 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 또있네
<drake_kr> 출시하자마자 버스가 되었습니다 고갱님 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://www.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=review&no=21241
<grr> 작업하러
<grr> ㅌㅌ
<hanbin973> 오늘부터 u+ 에서 4g 서비스하네요. 두달후즈음해서 폰을 살것같습니다 ㄷ ( 젭라 넥프라임 나와죠 ㅜㅜ )
<Ben5> 한국에서
<Ben5> PaaS 클라우드 서비스해주는 업체가 어디죠?
<Ben5> U 클라우드 빼고 -ㅅ- 거기는 제가 가입을 못함
<stack_> 음....있나요?..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<hanbin973> 음;; 안드로이드에서 커널 config 파일은 어떻게 찾나요? /boot 폴더 못찾겠다능 ㄷ
<Ben5> 아마존 EC2같은 서비스는 없을려나ㅏ....
<Ben5> 유클라우드는 외국인은 가입안시켜준다네요 -ㅅ-
<stack_> 참으로 폐색적인게 아니라....외국인 사용할수 있는 화면이나 인터페이스를 만들기 귀찮아서 그런가.....
<stack_> 음 곰곰히 생각해보니 외국인들이 굳이 유클라우드를 사용할 이유가 없군요
<stack_> 아마존 ec2같은 서비스를 우리회사에서 준비중입니다만....올해중으로 리리스 가능할지 모르겠네요
<stack_> 한국에 ec2같은 서비스는 있을려나.....
<stack_> 한 호스티업체에선 가상화서버 os 인스톨하는데 3만원 받던데
<stack_> 누가 사용할지 모르지만....ㅋ...도대체 무슨 생각으로 만든지 한심..
<stack_> 입금 받고 그때서야 엔지니어들이 부랴부랴 이미지 가지고와서 인스톨하는 그런 느낌.
<Ben5> SKT가 있긴한데
<Ben5> 거기는 프라이빗 으로 개인은 서비스 못받는다고 하네요 ㅠ
<stack_> 기업들에세 가상서버를 제공하는 거군요...프라이빗 클라우드
<stack_> 가상서버에 게임 같은걸 돌릴리는 만무하고...
<shriekout> 가상서버가 얼마나 많은 부분에 이용되는데...
<shriekout> 굳이 게임이라고 한정할 필요는 없을 것 같은데요
<stack_> 그리고 실제로 물리적 서버를 다른 회사가 관리하니 멘테넌스로 가끔씩 멈춰도되는(?) 서비스를 올릴려나...
<stack_> 게임이라고 한정한적 없습니다.
<grr>  /.\
<Ben5> http://www.hostway.co.kr/cloud_flexcloud.html#
<Ben5> 호스트웨이가 클라우드도 서비스하는군요
<Ben5> 근데 어쩨 가격이..;;
<grr>  /.\
<shriekout> ...
<stack_> 음....서비스를 위한 거라면 cpu를 늘려야 할것 같은데...월 요금이 얼마나 될려나
<stack_> 아무래도 기본옵션의 선택의 폭이 넑은걸 보니 개인보단 기업에 제공하기위한 플랜인것 같네요
<Ben5> 월 4만원
<Ben5> 나쁘진안네요
<stack_> 넓은
<Ben5> 아까 6만원으로 잘못봄
<Ben5> =ㅅ=
<stack_> 기본 옵션만 해서 4만원인가요?
<Ben5> 네
<stack_> 계산을 안해봐서...ㅋ
<Ben5> 로드발란싱빼고
<stack_> 음....비싼 감이 있긴한데....
<stack_> 용도에 따라 달라지겠네요...비싸다 싸다의 차이는
<Ben5> 기본사양 1 Core / 1GB Memory / 60GB Disk / IP 1개 (무상제공) / 방화벽 (무상제공) / 스냅샷 (최대 3개 무상제공)
<Ben5> * 기본사양 기준 시간별 요금 67원 / 월별 요금 39,900원
<stack_> 리눅스를 공부하기위한 학생의 입장에서보면 좀 비쌀것 같긴하고
<Ben5> 여기다 트래픽 가격++++++  $$$$$
<stack_> 서비스를 위한 기업의 입장에서보면 쌀것 같기도하고
<Ben5> 공부용으로는 비싸죠-ㅅ-
<stack_> 음....그런데 os의 선택 예를들어 리눅스엔 어떠한 종류의 리눅스가 있고
<stack_> 마음대로 만지다가 re인스톨은 어떻게 해야하며
<stack_> 이런옵션들은 없나요?
<stack_> 제가 못 찾는것 뿐인가?
<stack_> 얼마만큼 유저 인터페이스가 준비되어 있는지에 따라 달라지겠지만
<Ben5> 보통은 centOS 주는데
<yemharc> 개인서버 세팅 의뢰가 아닌 만큼 그정도까지 세밀하게는 안해줄거에요
<stack_> 달랑 가상서버 하나에 저 정도 가격이면 무지하게 비싼건데
<stack_> 음.....자유도 측면에선 많이 부족하네요
<Ben5> 아마존이나 렉스페이스 같은데는 왠만한 os다 지원하고요
<stack_> 예를들어 유저에세 콘트롤 판넬 같은 유저 인터페이스를 제공을 하고
<Ben5> 그런거야 다 있죠
<stack_> 그 안에서 os 인스톨을 자유롭게...물론 종류도 몇가지 있어야것죠
<Ben5> 모니터링 다 할수 있고
<stack_> 그런게 없는 상태에서의 저 가격이면 좀 비쌈....
<stack_> 다 있으면 좋구요...ㅋ
<Ben5> 웹상에서 자원 늘릴수 있고
<Ben5> 이미지 백업가능하고
<Ben5> 근데 OS재설치는 우리가 임의적으로는 못할거에요
<stack_> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack_> 이유가 궁금....
<Ben5> 그냥 웹상에서 가상 이미지 딜리트 하고 자동 복구 하는것만 가능
<Ben5> 이유는 아마 사용자가 SSH로 접속만 가능하는데
<Ben5> 넷 인스트나 시디 놓고 부트시키면
<Ben5> 재부팅시 가상머신이 부트단계에서 걸려요
<Ben5> 아무도 keyboard input 해줄사람이 없으니
<Ben5> 그냥 재 생각일뿐 ㅋ
<stack_> 음....이해가 잘 안가네요..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack_> 즉 os인스톨이 자동화가 안되기 때문에 그렇다는 건지요?
<Ben5> 아 os 인스톨 자동화는되요
<yemharc> 흠...
<stack_> 흠.....
<yemharc> OS종류 선택은 지원을 안하는게 아니라 못하는거군요
<stack_> 자동화는 물론 가능...
<stack_> 종류 선택은 당연히 가능 기술적으로
<stack_> 못하는게 아니라 안하는것 같은데요...ㅋ
<Ben5> 유클라우드는 센트 하나만 제공해주던데...
<stack_> 뭐 어떤식으로 만드느냐에 따라 달라지겠지만....
<yemharc> 하이퍼바이저라는 기술로 다중OS 지원이 가능한데, 문제는 오버헤드가 심해서 설비 비용이 높다네요
<Ben5> 렉스페이스는 센트 레드햇 우분투 윈도우 다해주더라고요
<yemharc> 그리고 서버 타입별로도 가상화의 문제가 있고요
<yemharc> IBM과 HP서버가 있다면 두대를 연결해서 가상화를 하는건 못한다는군요
<stack_> 엥??? 무슨 말씀이신지?
<Ben5> 그렇군요 그래서 한국 기업에서는 아직 한가지 운영체제만 지원하는군요
<stack_> 즉 한대의 물리 서버에 다른 종류의 os를 돌리게 되면 오버헤드가 심해진다는 말씀이신가요? kvm의 경우..?
<yemharc> 그게 아니라...
<Ben5> 아직 한국에선 클라우드가 활성화되지 안았으니 기술에 투자할 가치가 없고
<yemharc> 일단 가상화 기술은 host os 위에 레이어를 하나 깔고 그 위에 guest os를 돌리는 구조잖아요?
<stack_> 하이퍼바이저의 종류에 따라 다르지 않나요?
<yemharc> 근데 그 guest os가 hsot os와 같으면 host 가상화라 하고 오버헤드가 적어요
<yemharc> 반대로 host os와 상관없이 다른 종류의 os 가상화를 해 주는게 하이퍼바이저인데
<yemharc> 오버헤드가 host 방식에 비해 높아서 한마디로 하드웨어가 빠방하지 않으면 실제 서비스 하기에 어렵다는군요
<yemharc> 그리고 서버 하드웨어 기종이 서로 다르면 서로 연동이 안되고요
<yemharc> 그래서.... 불가능은 아닌데 아까 말씀하신 업체는 안하는게 아니라 못하는 쪽에 가깝지 않은가 하는거죠
<yemharc> 설비 비용이 급격히 높아지니까요
<stack_> 음.....물리 서버에 가상화서버를 하나 만든다고 가정을 합시다......
<stack_> 하이퍼 바이저는 kvm이구요.....kvm만 사용해봐서 다른건 모릅니다...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 전 아무것도 써보지 않았습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<stack_> 호스트의 os는 센트이구요
<stack_> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 가상화는 개념만 잡고 있죠
<stack_> 음.....결론만 말씀드리자면....
<stack_> 호스트의 os가 만약 cent일경우
<stack_> 그 위에서 움직이는 가상화서버의 os가 데비안이든 페도라든 호스트의 os와 일치하지 않다고하더라도 얼마든지 설치할수 있다.......
<stack_> 입니다.
<stack_> 즉...
<stack_> 가상화 서버를 제공하는 회사의 입장에서
<yemharc> stack_, 그렇게 구분하면 안되죠
<stack_> 가상화서버의 종류를 다양화 하지 않은것은 유저가 원할때
<yemharc> 타 OS니까 이 경우에는 센트가 깔려있다면 [리눅스 계열]을 하나로 봐야죠
<stack_> 바로 만들어 줄수있는 만큼의 자동화 api를 안만들거나 그렇지 않으면 만들만한 기술력이 없다이겠죠
<yemharc> 하이퍼바이저는 예를 들면 리눅스 호스트 위에 솔라리스 BSD 윈도우같은 [완전히 다른 OS]를 돌리는거니까요
<stack_> 아...전 리눅스 계열만 놓고 이야기 한겁니다...처음부터...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 읭;;; 그건 하이퍼바이저가 아니잖습;;
<stack_> 왜 아닌거죠?
<stack_> 님이 생각하시는 하이퍼바이저의 정의가 무엇인가요?
<yemharc> 커널이 틀릴것
<yemharc> 결국 가상화를 한다고 해도 레이어 바로 위에 붙어서 제일 밀접하게 돌아가는 녀석은 커널이죠
<yemharc> 커널만 제대로 돌아가 주면 나머지는 커널이 처리할 일이지 레이어가 받아 줄 영역이 아닌거죠ㅛ
<yemharc> 그러니 커널로 구분해야 맞죠
<yemharc> (그렇다고 리눅스 커널 2.4랑 2.6 이런거 말고요)
<stack_> 하이퍼 바이저의 정의란
<stack_> 컴퓨터의 가상화 기술의 하나로써 가상화머신(가상화서버)를 실현하기위한 프로그램이죠
<stack_> 그런데 그위의 게스트os 가상화머신이
<stack_> 커넬이 틀리다고하여 kvm등이 하이퍼바이저가 안된다고 하는것은 왠지 모순 같은데요
<yemharc> 안된다는게 아니라요;;
<stack_> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 하이퍼바이저건 host 타입이건 가상화인건 매한가지고
<yemharc> 방식에 따라 구분이 되는데, 그 중에 하이퍼바이저라 구분되는 [방식]이 호스트 방식보다 오버헤드가 높다........라는거죠
<yemharc> 그리고 하이퍼바이저 방식과 호스트 방식의 구분점은 커널이라 보는거구요
<yemharc> 리눅스 위에 리눅스를 돌리면 가상화 기술이면서 세부적 구분으로 호스트 방식 가상화라 하는거고
<yemharc> 리눅스 위에서 윈도를 돌리면 역시 가상화면서 세부적으로 하이퍼바이저 방식이라는거죠
<yemharc> 그리고 거기서 반가상화(half)와 전가상화(full)로 또 나뉘구요
<stack_> 호스트 방식은 흔히 준가상화에서만 쓰여지는것 아닌가요?
<stack_> 반대인가?
<yemharc> 전/반 가상화는 호스트냐 하이퍼냐랑은 상관없어 보이네요
<yemharc> 하드웨어를 완전히 가상화 할 것인가 축약해서 쓸 것인가의 차이니까요
<yemharc> 그리고 서버 레벨의 가상화라면 아무래도 전가상화를 쓸듯 하네요
<yemharc> vm에 fit시킨 드라이버가 따로 있는게 아닌 이상에야 분명 성능의 한계가 있을테니까요
<stack_> 즉, 서비스를 제공하는 회사의 입장에선
<stack_> 다른종류의 os를 제공하는건 안하는것이 아니라 못한다??인가요?
<yemharc> 중소기업 레벨이라면 아무래도 효율이 안 나올것 같네요..............음...............
<yemharc> 아니구나
<yemharc> 주 고객층이 개인이라면 저 같아도 안합니다
<yemharc> 반대로 중소기업이라고 해도 주 고객이 기업이라면 하겠죠
<stack_> 여기서 다른 종류의 os란 리눅스냐 윈도우냐 2가지만 있다고 가정
<yemharc> 네
<stack_> 리눅스 유닉스 계열인경우는?
<yemharc> 당연히 틀리죠
<yemharc> 리눅스 유닉스 솔라리스 bsd는 모두 [다른 녀석들]입니다
<stack_> 유닉스를 패스
<stack_> 리눅스로 한정 합시다
<yemharc> 네
<stack_> 애시당초 유닉스 계열을 가상화한적이 없으니
<stack_> 호스트 os가 센트 입니다
<stack_> 가상화서버 os의 종류엔
<stack_> cent
<stack_> debian
<stack_> ubuntu
<stack_> fedora
<stack_> suse
<stack_> 가 있다고 가정했을때
<stack_> 자동으로 가상화서버의 종류를 선택하여 자유롭게 os를 인스톨하는건 가능?불가능?
<stack_> 아니
<stack_> 안한다 못한다라고 하죠
<yemharc> 그건 안한다에 가깝겠네요
<stack_> 서비스를 제공하는 회사의 입장에서
<Seony> 음.... 요즘도 분도님 잘 안오시는군요..
<yemharc> Seony, 안녕하세요
<stack_> 그럼 됐습니다....저도 그렇게 생각하니 ㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: Hi
<yemharc> stack_, 방금 말하신건 호스트 방식이라 보는데, 지원을 안 하는건 결국 관리비용 증대와 귀찮음이겠죠
<yemharc> 일단 각각 다른 계열인 것만 3개나 되니까요
<stack_> 관리비용이란 측면에서 보면은
<Seony> MacOSX Lion의 출시예정일에 대해 7월 6일이라는 루머가 돌고 있네요.... 빨리 나왔으면 좋겠는데 ㅎㅎ
<stack_> 솔직히 관리비용?이라기 보다는 준비과정의 시간소요
<stack_> 인것 같네요
<yemharc> 그게 다 합쳐서 관리비용이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<stack_> 한번 만들어 놓으면 추가적인 비용....
<stack_> 그렇군요
<stack_> ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아, \야근때문에 저녁 먹으러 가보겠습니다.
<stack_> 그렇네요...관리비용...귀찮음
<stack_> 부럽습니다.
<stack_> 다녀오세요
<yemharc> 흔히 말하는 가성비 (*가격 대비 성능비)죠 뭐
<yemharc> 그럼 전 잠시
<stack_> 네
<stack_> 솔직히 얼마나 많은 사람들이 기본os(cent) 이회의 os를 선택해서 사용할지도 많무하고
<stack_> 만무
<stack_> 또 혼자인가....
<Seony> 다들 바쁘신듯...
<stack_> 일 많아서 좋겠네요....
<stack_> 그만큼 보람이랑 잔업비가 있다면
<stack_> 우리회산 기본적으로 방치입니다.
<stack_> 무서운 회사....
<Ben5> 우리회사는 오늘부터
<Ben5> 야근식대 없애고
<stack_> 야근 수당은 있나요?
<Ben5> 야근비 받는데 팀장한테 승인 받아야 야근 할수 있음
<stack_> 룰상은 그렇다는 거죠???
<Ben5> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<stack_> ㅋㅋ
<Ben5> 눈치보여서 어떻게 승인받아요
<Ben5> 야근수당이 곧 프로젝트예산에 붙는다는데..;;
<stack_> 뭐야...그냥 야근밥값 없어졌다는 거잖아....ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack_> 사람을 바보로 아는것도 아니고
<Ben5> 난 좀 퇴근이후에도 자유롭게 업무보는게 조은데
<stack_> 음.....
<Ben5> 다른회사는 야근수당을 어떻게 주나요?
<stack_> 정시에 퇴근할수 없을만큼 일이 많아서 다들 야근하나요?
<stack_> 우리회사 일정 금액만 미리 고정적으로 지급합니다.
<Ben5> 네 IT회사다 보니 야근은 일상
<stack_> 뭐 그렇다고해서 월급이 많다는것이 아니라
<Seony> IT 회사는 아니었지만, 제 경우는 반내림해서 무조건 시간외근무일지에 기록했었죠...
<Ben5> 아 그렇군요
<stack_> 법적으로 어떻게 되어있나요?
<Ben5> 저야 잘 모르죠
<stack_> 일이 얼마나 많길래 매일 야근을 하는지가 궁금....
<Seony> 그때 아마 7시 이후부터는 시간외근무로 쳤었고...
<stack_> 그만큼 일을 많이하면 회사나 사원들이나 부자가 되어야 되는데 말이죠
<Ben5> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래봐야 대부분의 업무가 7시 30분 전에 끝났었으니 시간외근무로 수당받는 게 그닥 많지는 않았던 기억이 나네요..
<stack_> 야근은 안하고 수당 받지 않는것이 가장 좋을듯ㄱ
<stack_> 자기 개발하고 가족들이랑 시간을 보내야지
<Ben5> 결국 저의 회사원은 야근을 안할순 없으니
<Ben5> 야근 배식안받고
<stack_> 일이 많아서? 아니면 눈치보여서?
<Ben5> 야근 수당 눈치것 안받고
<stack_> 어느쪽 인가요?
<Ben5> 야근함
<Ben5> -ㅅ-
<Ben5> 일이 만아서요
<stack_> 일도 많고 눈치도 보이고...ㅋ
<stack_> 음....
<Ben5> 저의회사는 눈치는 좀 들해요
<Ben5> 걍 자기 업무끝나면 퇴근
<stack_> 회사 입사하실때는 아침 9시부터 저녁6까지 라고 들으셨죠?
<Ben5> 네
<stack_> 그렇군요
<stack_> 어느 회사든 다 똑 같죠
<Ben5> 하여간 저도 이제 퇴근해야겠어요
<stack_> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack_> 수고하셨습니다.
<Ben5> 야근 수당도 안주니 걍 개기고 집에가야지 ㅋ
<stack_> 당연하신 말씀
<Ben5> 수고하세요
<Ben5> ㅂㅇ
<stack_> 또 혼자인가...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack_> 금요일 이시간엔 삼겹살을 먹어줘야 하는데.....아....그립당....
<stack_> 질문......
<stack_> 왜 트위터에 남긴 메세지는 수정할수 없는가요?
<stack_> 동기화 문제인가요?
<Seony> 그건 여기서 물어볼 게 아니라 트위터로 직접 메일을... ㅎㅎ
<stack_> 기술적인 문제는 한번 생각해 볼수 있지 않을까...라는 생각에...ㅋㅋ
<stack_> 어떻게 생각하세요?
<stack_> 왜 수정이 안된다고 생각하시나요?
<Seony> 정말로 궁금해서 물어보시는 거라면 여길 보세요. http://www.twitlonger.com/show/9sathv
<stack_> 한국 말인데도 어렵다....
<stack_> 감사합니다.
<stack_> 그걸 또 어떻게 그렇게 빨리 찾으셨어요
<Seony> 구글링 하면 바로 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<stack_> 그렇군요
<stack_> 전 철학적인 내용 보단 기술적으로 왜 그렇게 만들었을까라는 생각이들어 물어본겁니다.
<stack_> 기술자들의 철학이
<stack_> 만약 그렇다면....아...그런거구나하고 끝날문제고....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack_> yemharc님의 생각이 궁금....
<Seony> 트위터를 만든 실력이라면, 수정하는 것 역시 충분히 만들 수 있었겠죠. 게시판을 생각해봐도 그까이꺼 그냥 대충 만들 수 있는 부분이니...
<stack_> 왜일까요?
<stack_> 진짜로 위와 같은 이유에서?
<stack_> 죄송...또 질문해 버렸네요
<stack_> 만든 사람에게 물어봐야 할것을....
<imsu> 아;; 스타 개털림 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr, 그 때 보여주신 그 책 보면 뭐 도움이 됩니깡? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc, 이제 정말 얼마 안남았음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> stack_, 안녕하세요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<stack_> 안녕하세요
<imsu> Seony, 스타 개털림 ㅠ.ㅠ; 흑흑
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<stack_> 스타 안 한지 오래되었네요
<imsu> 헤헤
<imsu> 한판? ㅋㅋ
<stack_> 아직 회사라...ㅋ
<stack_> 아 통닭이나 삼겹살이 먹고 싶네요
<imsu> stack_, 전 백수라;;; 삼겹살 비싸요~ ㅋㅋ
<stack_> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack_> 죄송
<stack_> 그래요 3만원이면 2명이서 배불리 먹지 않을까요? 술 안먹고
<stack_> 그래도
<Seony> 삼겹살 값이 많이 올랐군...
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 수학강사중에도 우분투를 쓰는 사람이 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래도 옛날에 1인분에 3,300원짜리 많이 있었던 거 같은데..
<Seony> imsu: 올... 포럼으로 델꾸와 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그럴까요? ㅋㅋ 제가 gimp 소개했는데 자기 우분투 유저라고 하데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> http://cafe.daum.net/beautifulmath?t__nil_cafemy=item
<imsu> 로그인해야하는구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅈㅅ
<imsu> 그분 왈 ~~!! ::::   제가 운영체제를 우분투를 쓰는데, 기본탑재는 아닙니다
<Seony> 혹시 웃긴 얘기야? 내가 이해를 못해서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아니요 gimp 요
<imsu> 제가 기본으로 탑재되어있다고 했거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 김프는 기본탑재 아니지...
<Seony> 용량이 크고 프로그램 자체가 좀 무거워서 기본으로는 안넣어줘.
<imsu> 9.10 까지인가는 기본으로 되어있길래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 걍 소프트웨어 센터에 있길래요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 뭐 기본 탑재? 이럼 안되나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack_> 수고들하세요
<Seony> 소프트웨어 센터에 있단 얘기는, 따로 다운로드하란 소리잖아.
<stack_> 전 퇴급합니다.
<Seony> stack_: 또 뵈요
<stack_> 네...좋은 주말들 보내세요
<Seony> imsu: 그럼 윈도우7에 오피스도 기본탑재라고 그러지 ㅋㅋ 그것도 다운받음 되잖아 ㅋ
<imsu> 헤헤
<imsu> 그런가요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭔가 눌러서 깔아야하는 거랑, 기본으로 딸려나오는 거랑은 다르니까...
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 대충 얘기한건데 흑흑
<Seony> 근데 뭐 우분투는 사실 크게 구분이 없긴 하다.
<Seony> 클릭질 몇 번만 하면 되니..
<imsu> ㅇㅇ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 회사에서 어도비 CS5를 살려고 하는데, 한국이랑 미국이랑 가격이 엄청나게 차이나더만...
<Seony> 한국 어도비 유통사는 순 날강도 수준이라더라고....
<imsu> 헙헙;;
<Seony> 미국에서 $999인데 한국에서 430만원이래.
<Seony> 저 정도면 날강도 수준 아냐?
<imsu> 헉;;;
<imsu> 약 4배;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 그냥 미국용 다운 받으면 되나요? ㅋ
<Seony> 한글판을 쓰는데는 몇 가지 이유가 있어서 일부러 한글판을 쓴다고 하더라고...
<Seony> DTP 때문에 그렇다고 하던데...
<imsu> 그게 뭐에요?
<Seony> DTP?
<Seony> 음... 쉽게 말하면 출판업계 정도로 생각하면 돼.
<Seony> 뜻은 다르지만, 암튼 통용되는 의미는 책을 출판하는 업무 정도로...
<Seony> 암튼 자세한 건 나도 잘 모르겠다... 해당 국가에 출시되지 않은 타국의 버전을 쓰면 안되는 일이라도 있는건지...
<imsu> 흠;;
<imsu> 희안하네; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 스타할때 A 를 그렇게 열심히 눌렀는데도 빡빡하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 키보드를 하나 구입해야하나; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 적당하게 싼 키보드 살려면 얼마 줘야돼?
<Seony> 아직도 만원?
<imsu> 글쎄요 저도 키보드나 이런걸 돈주고 사보지 않아서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나 한국에 있을 땐 그래도 12,000원 정도면 그냥저냥 쓸만한거 샀었는데...
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<semosi_Home> 계신분... 안녕하세요
<Ben5> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-02
<lexlove> 즐거운 토욜입니다~~~ 출근 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> lexlove, 키보드 하나 질렀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1322&catalog_num=9286&mart_id=iomall&level=yes&mother_catalog_num=103895
<Work^Seony> cartes9, 근데 기계식이 아니라 팬타그래프네요...
<cartes9> 네 기계식 너무 비싸서 ㅜㅠ
<cartes9> 폭이 작은 키보드로
<cartes9> 마제스터치 텐키레스를 살까 하다가
<cartes9> 16.5만원이라서
<cartes9> 그냥 1.5만원인
<cartes9> EMPREX를 샀어요^^;
<Work^Seony> 마제스터치 흑축 괜찮아보이더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 생각해보니까 팬터그래프도 아마 괜찮을 것 같네요
<cartes9> 흑축이라면 어떤 특성인가요?
<Work^Seony> 애플 알루미늄 키보드도 얇근 게 분명 팬터그래프인데, 그것도 데탑용으로 치면 쓸만하거든요..
<Work^Seony> 흑축은 좀 딱딱하죠.
<Work^Seony> 손꾸락에 힘 없으면 오래 못치고...
<Work^Seony> 저한테는 흑축도 부드럽지만요...
<Work^Seony> 키보드가 워낙 딱딱해서, 전부 다 내려치는 게 아니라 반쯤만 내려치는 식으로 일명 구름타법으로 친다는데,
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 그건 제가 볼 땐 좀 오버스럽구요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아..
<cartes9> 흑축이 리니어에요?
<Work^Seony> 다만 흑축은, 키를 아주 살짝만 내려도 쳐진 걸로 인식을 하기 때문에, 흐물흐물쳐도 타자가 되요...
<cartes9> 클릭 뭐이런 이름으론 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 네. 리니어.
<Work^Seony> 클릭은, 말 그대로 키를 누를 때마다 click 사운드가 나요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 클릭 사운드가 나야, 키가 입력된 걸로 반응하고..
<cartes9> 전에 한번
<Work^Seony> 리니어는... 지금 방금 쳐보니까, 전체 키 높이의 30%만 눌러도 키가 눌린 것으로 반응하네요...
<cartes9> 체리키보드 http://cfile23.uf.tistory.com/image/1971E34C4DD1D04916CF64
<cartes9> 전에 한번 체리키보드 청축을 사용해볼기회가 있었는데 손가락이 날라다니더군요..ㄷㄷ
<cartes9> 700타 나왔음
<cartes9> ;;
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요..
<cartes9> 원래 450타 치고살거든요
<Work^Seony> 리니어가 고속타자용이라던데, 뭐 암튼 저한테는 리니어도 너무 부드러워요..
<Work^Seony> 좀 더 쎈걸 원햇|는데..
<cartes9> 전 미식축구하다가 손가락을 삐어서;
<cartes9> 부드러운걸 좋아해요;
<Work^Seony> 아.. 그렇군요...
<cartes9> 누가 태클걸었는데 공들고가던 손가락 삐었어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 전 지금도 충분히 타자가 빠르니까, 빠른 것보다는 좀 편한 게 좋은데...
<Work^Seony> 청축은 안쳐봤지만 리니어가 맘에 들어요.
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 청축은 왠지 시끄러울 거 같고... 리니어도 충분히 시끄럽거든요
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 타자속도 갱신하면서, 이제 타자속도에 대한 욕심은 끝 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 전 갈축쓸려고요
<cartes9> 아 써니님은 타자속도에 욕심이 있으셨군여;
<Work^Seony> 네. 워낙 빨리 치니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 전 불편하지만 않으면 그만이라는..
<Work^Seony> 워낙 빠르니까 더 빠르고 싶었죠...
<cartes9> 근데 메이플스토리를 했는데 초딩들이
<cartes9> 아저씨 왤캐 타자가 느려요?
<cartes9> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 이제 두벌식에서 나올 수 있는 속도에서 최고속도를 냈으니까, 이제 그만하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 이러잖아요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 왠지 짜증나고;;
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 반응속도가 느리다네요 저보고
<cartes9> http://imgshopping.naver.net/product/main/src/470/31/40/4703140542.jpg
<cartes9> 지금은 이 키보드써요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 타자속도는 키보드랑은 별로 상관 없어요.
<Work^Seony> 참고로 저는, 애플 알루미늄 키보드로 최고속도 냈어요. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> http://masheros.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/hpwirelesselitekeyboard1.jpg
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요 저는 타자속도 않나오면
<cartes9> 오타나오고 이러면
<cartes9> 키보드 탓하는뎅..
<cartes9> 손톱않짜른것도 어느정도 잇고
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 고수는 장비탓을 하지 않는 법 ㅋ
<cartes9> 헐..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 알루미늄 키보드로 타이핑할 때나, 리니어로 타이핑할 때나 비슷하게 나오거든요..
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<cartes9> 미니노트북으로 타이핑 할땐 어떤가요?
<Work^Seony> 죽겠던데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 암튼 2벌식에서 낼 수 있는 최고속도는 내봤으니...
<Work^Seony> 언제 시간 내서 세벌식 도전을...
<cartes9> 아..
<cartes9> 전 쿼티
<cartes9> 타자가
<cartes9> 300타 못넘더라구요
<cartes9> 원래 타자기용이라서 300타 이상가면 타자기 고장날까봐
<cartes9> 그렇게 설계했단 말도 들어봤구
<cartes9> ..
<Work^Seony> 영타는 안재봤어요... 저는 한타만...
<cartes9> 써니님은 어떤지
<Work^Seony> 제 타자수요?
<cartes9> QWERTY타자가 빨르면 좋겠어요
<Work^Seony> 아직 모르셨군요... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 쿼티, 2벌식 둘다 어느정도 나오세요?
<Work^Seony> 긴급기타 강아지 팝니다. T-Cup 사이즈, 말티즈, 요키, 롱헤어 치와와, 자세한 문의는 전화 요망. 392-4268
<Work^Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/960.png
<Work^Seony> 왠 강아지 팝니다가... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/960.png
<cartes9> 헉
<cartes9> ㅋㅋ 강아지팝니다는
<Work^Seony> 지금 하와이 교차로 작업 중이라.. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 클립보드에 저장되어있었나봐여?
<Work^Seony> 네. 그랬나봐요
<cartes9> 흠냐 960타라니
<Work^Seony> 그래서 속도엔 더 이상 욕심이... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 생각해보니까 제가 여기 irc 와서 챗하는 속도가 대략 800타 정도 되는 거 같더라구아ㅛ..
<cartes9> 저는 423타 나와요
<cartes9> 전 영어실력이랑 컴퓨터실력엔 욕심이 대단하다는..
<Work^Seony> 저도 예전에 군대 가기 전엔 그랬어요... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아.. 군대가면
<cartes9> 빨리 못치면 손가락을 때린다던데
<cartes9> 강사님이 그랫음
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안그래요.
<cartes9> 행정병이셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 행정병은 아니었어요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 나중에 행정을 좀 보게됐죠...
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 행정이 더 힘들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 그러면 타자친다면 무슨병이 타자치나요?
<Work^Seony> 아... 저는 군대에서 타자 늘은 게 아니에요. 채팅하면서 늘었죠.
<cartes9> 여자랑 아니면 남자랑?
<cartes9> 요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> irc에서 채널 4-5군데 들어가서 한 번에 다 채팅하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그것도 바쁜 채널만 골라서 들어가서...
<cartes9> 저는 중1,2때 여자애들이랑 버디버디하면서 채팅이 다늘엇었어요
<cartes9> 메신저 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> alt-tab 연타해가면서 채널 돌려가며 채팅하면 빨리 늘어요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 지금 사람들이 온라인인 채널이 여기랑 adullam밖에 없어서;
<Work^Seony> 한아얄씨 있잖아요..
<cartes9> 한아얄씨 어느챗방이요?
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요. 제가 챗할 때는 딴데서 해서요... 단군넷이라고 지금은 없어진 irc...
<Work^Seony> 어제 마트 가니까 음료수 60캔에 16불...
<Work^Seony> 얼른 사갖고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그거 다 먹으면 완전 살찌는데..
<cartes9> 아 저도 엄청 살쪗어요
<cartes9> 예전엔 훈남소리도 들었는데 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아... 맨날 꼬기+소다 = 뚱땡이 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 고기?
<cartes9> 원래 미국인들은 뚱뚱한 사람 많자나요 괜찮아요
<cartes9> 근데 한국오면 뚱뚱한사람은 은근히 respect를 못얻어어요
<cartes9> 어디가서...
<imsu> hi all~~
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, Hi
<cartes9> imsu, hello how are you?
<imsu> 파인 땅큐유 앤드유?
<cartes9> im okay today
<cartes9> im doing pretty good
<cartes9> actually
<imsu> 쩝;
<cartes9> i am having a nice morning time.
<cartes9> http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1472&catalog_num=2&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103895
<cartes9> Work^Seony, 이거 사고팟는데
<Work^Seony> cartes9, 근데 좋은 키보드는 한 번 사면 몇년은 쓰니깍, 사는 김에 좋은 거 사요.
<cartes9> 흑흑 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 자금상황이 않좋아서요
<cartes9> 크레딧카드 bill값기 바쁩니다 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 돈 청구되어서 빠져나가면 빠듯...
<cartes9> very tight
<imsu> 나도 사고 싶다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<cartes9> '마제스터치 2 텐키레스 넌클릭 영문'이 16.5만원 합니다
<cartes9> 그래서 그냥
<cartes9> 쓸만한 1.5만원짜리
<cartes9> 팬타그래프 미니키보드 샀어요
<lexlove> 지금은 무선을 쓰시는군요
<cartes9> 네에
<lexlove> 저는 만원대~~~ ㅋ
<cartes9> 키압 부드러운걸 사시면
<cartes9> 손가락
<cartes9> 잘 삐지도 않고
<cartes9> 뻐근하지도 않고
<cartes9> 손가락 상태에 좋아요
<imsu> lexlove, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 전문적으로 컴퓨터하는 사람들이 많으니까
<cartes9> 이채널에는
<lexlove> imsu, 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 키보드 좋은거 쓰면 그만큼 투자할만 한것 같아용
<imsu> 키보드를 지금껏 사보지 않은 1인 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<cartes9> 전 손가락 잘 다쳐서
<cartes9> 운동할때
<cartes9> ;;;
<cartes9> 농구, 풋볼
<imsu> 키보드가 오래 되어서 그런지 ;; 키가 몇 개씩 잘 안눌리네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 그냥 뜯어보면 뿌러지려나;; ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> imsu, 하나 사세용
<cartes9> lexlove, 파이썬 가지고 놀기 잘되시나여? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lexlove 말나온김에 하나씩 뜯어 보는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 나 한국가면 내꺼 싸게 넘길 생각 있으니 생각해봐.
<Work^Seony> 임수니까 내가 특별히 싸게줄께
<imsu> 오~~~~~~ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 써니, 어떤키보드요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 지금 쓰는 리니어 키보드요.
<imsu> 근데 한국 언제 오십니까? 오신다 오신다 해놓고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 8월 3일
<cartes9> 전 넌클릭아니면 클릭 쓸려구요
<cartes9> 리니어도 좋을려나
<imsu> 아하~~
<Work^Seony> cartes9, 원래 고수들이 리니어 쓰는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 리니어는 툭툭않끊어지고 선형적이라는뜻에서 리니어인가요?
<cartes9> 키 입력이 연속적이다?
<Work^Seony> 네. 다시 말하면, 키가 눌렸다 안눌렸다 구분자가 없어요.
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 살짝만 눌러도 어느 지점에서 눌렸다고 판정이 나는데, 그게 청축은 클릭 사운드로 판정을 내거든요..
<imsu> 잉 ??
<Work^Seony> imsu, 임수는 내가 좋은 건 아니지만 시계 하나 사줄께 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 호호호!!
<cartes9> 전 모니터보고 눌러졌는지 않눌러졌는지
<cartes9> 판단함
<cartes9> 아아.. 시계는 사실 사람들이 뽐내는용으로 악세사리로 사는것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 청축 쓰면 클릭사운드로 판단하는데, 그 사운드가 좀 크거든요.
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서 쓰면 민폐에요... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 리니어도 소음이 큰데, 클릭이나 넌클릭은 얼마나 클지 상상이 가네요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 집에서 써야죠 뭐
<Work^Seony> imsu, 암튼, 내꺼 살 생각 있으면 내가 임수니까 특별히 싸게 넘겨줄께.
<cartes9> 넌클릭은 소리 않난다고 해서 넌클릭 아니에요?
<cartes9> 키보드 이름잉 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 맞아요. 클릭사운드가 없다고 해서 넌클릭인데, 그것도 소음이 꽤 된다네요.
<Work^Seony> 넌클릭 = 갈축
<imsu> Work^Seony, 비쌉니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 갈축이나 청축살려구요
<Work^Seony> imsu, 한국에서 얼만지 알아보고 나한테 얘기해줘. SteelSeries 6Gv2
<imsu> 키보드에대해서 전혀 무지해서리 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 50% dc 해줄께
<Work^Seony> 내가 알아볼까 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 최저가가 12만원이네
<imsu> 혹시 이겁니까? http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=steelseries&logNo=70090408035
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 맞아
<cartes9> 오오
<imsu> 전 아직 usb 가 아니라 ps/2 방식;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 좀 묵직해보네요
<Work^Seony> imsu, ps\2 젠더도 있어
<imsu> 히히
<Work^Seony> cartes9, 네. 꽤 무거워요. 타자 중에는 안밀릴 정도로..
<cartes9> 무선키보드는 3달에 한번씩 배터리 갈아줘야해서 조금 귀찮아요
<cartes9> 그렇군요 써니님
<imsu> attack 이 잘 안되서 뜯었더니 역시 먼지가 끼어 있군요;; ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> attack 이라면 무슨게임이요?
<Work^Seony> imsu, 특별히 임수니까 6만원에 넘겨줄께 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헤헤~
<Work^Seony> imsu, 참고로 무한동시입력 지원돼.
<imsu> attack 은 스타크래프트
<cartes9> 아.. A
<cartes9> 어택 땅
<cartes9> 할때 A
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 쿄쿄
<imsu> 오 무한 동시입력 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 피파나 이런거 할때 좋은거져 무한동시입력?
<Work^Seony> 네..
<cartes9> MBP는 뭐에요?
<MBP^Seony> MacBook Pro
<cartes9> 헐
<cartes9> 맥빠님 ===3==3
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> cartes9님한테 싸게 넘길까 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 어떤거용?
<MBP^Seony> 제 키보드요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아..aa 히히
<MBP^Seony> 전 이거 팔고 더 비싼걸로 가고싶어서..
<imsu> 먼지 몇 개 제거했더니 좀 좋아졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 귀찮아서 다 뜯지는 못하고 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 임수님 데탑이세요?
<cartes9> 전엔 랩탑쓰시는것 같던데
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 근데 xp 에서는 gtk 설정하기가 영 거시기 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> imsu, Invicta라고 하는 브랜드 시계 하나 줄께. 열심히 검색해봐. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> cartes9, 네 데탑 xp ㅋㅋ
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 잉?? 일단 여자가 뜨네요 쉑시~!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 네이버에서 검색하면 바로 시계 나올 거야
<cartes9> 저한텐 구하라만한 모델이 없습니다..
<imsu> 방수전영 시계인가?
<cartes9> 구하라가 최고
<MBP^Seony> 임수는 전에 나 수학 많이 도와줬으니.. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 임수님 저 수학좀 가르쳐주세요
<imsu> 헐;; 뭐 아는게 있어야죠 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<cartes9> 고2 수학까지만 배우면 되는데 뭘요;
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 시간남아서 그런건데 뭐 그런거 까지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 헉!!!!!!
<imsu> 미쿡에서는 얼마합니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 비싸네 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 뭐가?
<imsu> Invicta
<MBP^Seony> 아... 얼만데?
<imsu> 네이버에서 보니까 제일 싼게 35만원인데;;
<MBP^Seony> 헐 진짜?
<imsu> http://www.cyvogue.co.kr/Front/Product/?url=Category&cate_no=ABAEAI00&NVKWD=invicta&NVADKWD=INVICTA&NVAR=PL&NVADID=92066802
<MBP^Seony> 비싼걸로 본 거 아냐?
<imsu> 네이버 검색 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘못봤나 ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 헐 못해도 30만원 선이네.
<MBP^Seony> 너무 비싼 사이트를 본 거 아냐?
<imsu> 그니깐요
<MBP^Seony> 아니다.
<imsu> 정품이라고 그런건가 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 저 정도 가격이라고 생각하고있어.
<MBP^Seony> 그래야 행복하잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 요긴 더하네요 ㅋㅋ http://www.watchboy.co.kr/front/php/category.php?cate_no=36&NVKWD=invicta&NVADKWD=INVICTA&NVAR=PL&NVADID=139326551
<imsu> 무역회사가 이래서 장사가 잘되는건가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅇ 저 가격대라고 믿고있어. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머 아무거나 주시는게 감사하죠~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼 키보드 내거 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 키보드는 미리 얘기해놔. 부피가 크고 무거워서 미리 챙겨놔야돼.
<cartes9> 우아
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 키보드 선 주문 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 어차피 한 달 남았으니까 천천히 생각해봐.
<MBP^Seony> 솔직히, 안팔리면 내가 쓰면 되거든.
<cartes9> 시계는 개인적으로 사치품이잖아요
<imsu> 근데 그러면 짐이 많아지지 않나요
<cartes9> 너무 비싸지않나요
<cartes9> 시간보는용으로는?
<imsu> 아 시계요?
<imsu> 전 핸드폰을 잘 던져놔서 시계 필요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, 시계는 파는 게 아니라 그냥 선물로 줄려고 하는 건데요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아...
<cartes9> 우와.. 고품격
<cartes9> 선물이네요
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 저 근데 메탈 막이래~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 줄 메탈 맞을 거야. 집에 가서 확인해봐야겠지만...
<imsu> 나중에 서니님에게 차도 살까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 내 차 아직도 멀쩡해.
<imsu> 일단 돈을 모아야겠군 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> cygwin 설치 넘 느려 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;;;;; 악!!!!
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 참, 이번에 와이프 친구 식구들이 하와이 놀러오는데, 키보드 살거면 그 편에 보내줄께. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헤헤
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 친구가 얼마전에 하와이로 신혼여행갔다 왔다네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 갔다와서 알았어요 ㅋㅋ 하와이 하길래 바로 생각나던데 ~ ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 암튼 근데, 내 키보드 살 생각 있어 없어
<imsu> 콜~! 막이래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 콜콜
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 진짜? 6만원 ok?
<imsu> 잉? 뭔가 사기인가? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거기서는 싼가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 12만원짜리잖아. 50% 깎아서 6만원.
<MBP^Seony> 여기서도 당근 비싸지.
<MBP^Seony> 그거 팔고 더 비싼거 살려고...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ  사기 냄새 풀풀 ㅋㅋ 콜~
<imsu> 검색해보기 귀찮 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 내가 시계도 주는데 설마 사기치겠냐
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 12만원짜린데, 환율로 치면 미국이 더 비싸.
<imsu> 헤헤~
<MBP^Seony> 난 여기서 120불에 배송비 10불까지 해서 총 130불 주고샀으니까...
<imsu> 근데 이게 한국제품인가요?
<MBP^Seony> 아니, 유럽꺼야.
<MBP^Seony> 유럽 프로게이머 공식 지원업체래.
<imsu> 아~하
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 프로게이머는 한국에서 먼저 생기지 않았나;; ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 내꺼, 일명 고수들이 쓴다는 리니어 키보드야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 그럼 아까 뭐 청축어쩌고 하던데 그거 소리가 안나나요?
<MBP^Seony> 내꺼는 소음이 제일 적은 형태지.
<imsu> 아하~
<MBP^Seony> 난 일부로 소음 적은 걸로 고른 거야.
<MBP^Seony> 사무실에서 청축 쓰면 욕먹어.
<imsu> 그래도 기계식이죠? ㅋㅋㅋ 예전에 기계식 쓰는 사람 뒤에 있었는데 귀가 따라와서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 따가와서 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅇ 기계식은, 클릭, 넌클릭, 리니어 이렇게 3가지 종류가 있어.
<MBP^Seony> 클릭은 말그대로 클릭클릭 하는 소리가 나는 키보드.
<imsu> 넌클릭? 리니어?
<MBP^Seony> 넌클릭은, 클릭이랑 구조는 같은데 소리만 제거한거.
<MBP^Seony> 리니어는 Linear라는 말그대로 키가 눌리는 포인트가 따로 없어.
<MBP^Seony> 일정부분 이상 눌리면 입력된 걸로 판정.
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 헉;;
<imsu> 그럼 실수로 키보드를 베개삼아 자면?? ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> imsu, http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html#post6009482
<MBP^Seony> 거기 보면 Cherry MX Black이라고 되어있는 게 리니어.
<MBP^Seony> Brown이 넌클릭(갈축), Blue가 클릭(청축)
<imsu> 근데 이게 키감이 똑같나요?
<MBP^Seony> 키감은 좀 달라.
<MBP^Seony> 청축이나 갈축은 많이 부드럽고, 일단 짤깍짤깍 하는 소리가 나는 것부터도 그렇고...
<MBP^Seony> 짤깍짤깍 하면서 손에 그 스프링의 느낌까지 오니까 사람들에 따라서는 재밌다는 사람들이 많지.
<imsu> 리니어는 더 딱딱하나요??
<imsu> 음~~~
<imsu> 리니어는요?
<MBP^Seony> 리니어는 딱딱하다기보단 압력이 청축/갈축보다 높아.
<MBP^Seony> 무슨 말이냐면,
<MBP^Seony> 키를 눌렀을 때, 다시 튀어오르는 스프링의 반동이 다른 키보드보다 더 세.
<MBP^Seony> 그래서 고속타이핑에 적합하다고 하지.
<imsu> 아하~
<MBP^Seony> 왜냐면 빨리 타이핑해야하는 상황에서, 키가 빨리빨리 올라오니까 그만큼 빨리빨리 칠 수 있지.
<imsu> 나도 타자수 좀 높여 보까 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 인터넷 좀 찾다보면,
<MBP^Seony> 리니어가 키압이 무지 세다느니 엄청난 키압이라느니 하면서 오버가 좀 심한데,
<MBP^Seony> 내가 볼 땐 그 정도까진 아니고, 그냥 아무렇지 않아.
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 머 사용감이겠죠? 단순한 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅇ 늘, 처음 쓰는 키보드에 따라 익숙해지는 거 같아.
<MBP^Seony> 난 처음부터 리니어를 써서 리니어가 좋아.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 이거보다 더 부드럽다는 청축/갈축을 상상하면 아마 못쓸 거 같아.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 기계식 한번쓰면 진짜루 다른 키보드는 못쓴다던데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 몸값이 좀 싸거든요~ ㅋㅋ 비싼거에 물들여지면 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 못쓰는 게 어딨어. 써야되는 상황이 되면 써야지 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 키보드가 없다는데 어쩌겠어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 그 평평한거는 못쓰겠더라구요;;
<MBP^Seony> 단지, 키감이랑 사운드가 많이 좋다는 거지...
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭉게구름 먹으러 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 혹시 ox 서바이벌 게임 아세요? ㅋㅋ 그거 재밌던데
<imsu> 핸폰 게임 ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 아니 모르는데...
<cartes9> 아.. 청축 체리의 키감은 황홀했슴다
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 상식 게임 ox 문제 맞추는거에요 온라인으로 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr, 계십니까
<imsu> lexlove, 렉스님;; 혹시 xp 에서 gtk 설정하는 법 아시나요?
<imsu> 오늘은 사람이 별루 없넹;;
<cartes9> imsu제가 설정한거 스샷찍었어요
<cartes9> http://cartes9.com/misc/imsu.PNG
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 저건 그냥 gtk-demo 아닌가요?
<imsu> 나도 저건되는데;;
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> jincreator, 안녕하세요 ~ ㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> imsu, 모르겠어요
<cartes9> YChat까니까
<cartes9> 되던데요?
<imsu> ?? 설정한거 스샷찍었다고 하길래;;
<imsu> 헐;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<cartes9> YChat까니까 Theme Utility
<cartes9> 실행해서
<cartes9> 저 스샷처럼 나와요 그래서 설정해버렸죠
<imsu> 전 gtk compile 말씀드린건데 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 잘 안되길래 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<cartes9> 아 죄송해요 저도 그건 몰라요 ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 뭐가 문제지 패스 문제인거 같은데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 유불!
<imsu> 유불?
<cartes9> (X)HTML+CSS이 언어배워서 실무에 써먹기 가장 빠른 언어인것 같습니다..
<cartes9> 그뒤로는 php...
<cartes9> 벌써 웹표준 실무코딩해보는중
<imsu> 그런거 모름 헤헤~~
<Work^Seony> 혹시 아이폰/패드 앱 만드시는 분...
<imsu> Work^Seony, 오 그런것도 핫비니깡 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 하십니까?
<Work^Seony> imsu, 해야될 일이 생겼는데 몇 가지 알아볼 게 생ㄴ겨서....
<imsu> 오~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 몇 시간째 검색만 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<hacking_u> OSSKR 에서 주최하는 공개sw개발자대회 왔습니다
<hacking_u> jincreator,
<hacking_u> 집에 있는 jasonjang
<hacking_u> 헉
<hacking_u> 잘못 호출했습니다 장재순님;
<hacking_u> 집에 있는 jincreator
<hacking_u> (...자동완성에 익숙해진 사람의 폐해
<cartes9> 하이요
<hacking_u> cartes9, 안녕하세요!
<imsu> hacking_u, 하이 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 다들 하이
<hacking_u> 넵
<jincreator> 윽! 깜박 조느라 못봤다!
<Seony> 혹시 아이폰앱 만드시는 분 계신가요
<hanbin973> 국어.. 국어 백점이 국사 백점보다 많아야한다 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> March of the Black Queen 이랑 Bohemian Rhapsody 가 역대 최고인듯 =.=
<hanbin973> 멋잇는 걸로는.. 아무레도 프로그레시브가 짱인듯 쩝;
<fudoyusei> 안녕하십니까 zzzz
<Seony> imsu
<imsu> Seony, 넵?
<imsu> Seony, 무슨일 있으십니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 흔들어라 창아!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu, Invicta 7198
<Seony> http://www.tricyclo.co.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=99871400&category=015001 여기 가니까 자세히 나오네
<Seony> imsu: 참고로 저 사이트에 나와있는 가격은 리퍼상품이니까 신경쓰지마.
<cartes9> 아.. 조금이라도 외관상 하자가 있으면 새걸로 교환해주는건가요?
<Seony> cartes9: 아뇨. 저 사이트에 나와있는 건 하자상품이라서 가격이 싼 거에요.
<cartes9> 그렇군여
<imsu> Seony, 헉 리퍼여도10만원대인데요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저도 Sony Vaio 랩탑
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎ 암튼 모델넘버로 웹서핑 한 번 해봐.
<Seony> imsu: 내가 줄 시계가 저거야.
<cartes9> 약간 뒤에 led가 들어간대
<cartes9> lid
<cartes9> dent 가 있었는데
<imsu> Seony, 아 집에 놓고 안쓰신다는;; ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 않바꿔준다고 하더라구요
<Seony> imsu: 안쓴다기보단 새거지. 한 번도 안찼으니까...
<cartes9> imsu, 아 집에 놓고 제 랩탑 안쓴다구여?
<imsu> cartes9, 아뇨 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 랩탑을 안쓴다니 이건 무슨말??
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ 리퍼가 저정도인데 검색할 필요까지야 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 10만원대면 싼거잖아. 내 생각에 정품은 한 30만원 할 거 같은데.
<imsu> 오호~~ ㅋㅋ 전 만원이상가는 시계는 차 본적이 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 있긴 있네요 휴대폰 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 암튼 예전에 나 수학 많이 도와줬으니, 한국 가면 저거 줄께.
<imsu> 헤헤 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 저도 이것저것 많이 도움을 받았는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래? 그럼 나도 선물 하나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 백수인거 아시면서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지식은 전수해 줄 수 있으되;;;; 물질은 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 농담이고, 암튼 저 시계는 나한테 별거 아니니까 넘 부담 안가져도 돼.
<imsu> 오~ 예 ~~~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 메탈 한 번 차보고는 싶었는데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내 시계 보여줄까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 내 시계도 싼 거긴 한데...
<Seony> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41qOCsEZXfL.jpg
<Seony> 아직도 360불이나 하네...
<imsu> Seony, 이건 메탈이 아니네요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 메탈이 사진으로 보기에는 더 간지 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 내껀 가죽...
<Seony> 메탈시계는 담에 돈 벌면...
<imsu> 전 땀이 많아서 가죽 차면 거기에서 썩은내 나요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 향수를 좀 뿌리고 다니면 덜해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 향수 + 땀냄새 + 담배 쩔은 냄새 어쩔거야~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거기다가 커피한방울 흘려주면 금상첨화일듯합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> XHTML1.0+CSS2.1로 실무코딩하는데 재밌습니다..ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> >_<
<Seony> imsu: 향수냄새가 더 강해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 실무 코딩이 뭐에요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 근데 향수가 암모니아로 만들어 진다면서요?
<imsu> 웩 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇다더라고 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 코딩은 코딩인데 튜토리얼 코딩이 아니고
<cartes9> 실무 코딩이라는거죠
<imsu> ?? 그게 뭐가 다른거에요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 내가 뭘 모르나;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나도 잘... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아 저는 그렇게 나눠요
<cartes9> 다른사람들도 그렇게 나누지않나요
<cartes9> 실전코딩과
<imsu> ??
<cartes9> 연습문제코딩
<cartes9> Perl배울때 예를들면
<imsu> 다른게 있나용? ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 실전코딩은 뭘 진짜로 만들어내는거고
<cartes9> 쓸모있는 어플리케이션을
<Seony> 프로그래머가 뭘 코딩할 때는, 무조건 뭘 만들어낼 생각으로 하죠...
<cartes9> 연습문제 코딩은 언어 구문에 익숙해지기위해 쓰는거죠
<Seony> 가뜩이나 시간에 쫓겨사는 사람들인데...
<imsu> 근데 뭐 어차피 튜토리얼 짜집기 하는거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 모방인가요 결국
<imsu> 실전코딩이라해도 튜토리얼 짜집기 + 레퍼런스 메뉴얼 보고 쓰기 그리고 질문 ;;
<imsu> 이게 다 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저도 그거에 대해서 조금 회의를 느낀적이 있어요
<imsu> 저도 엔지니어는 아니라서 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 자기가 스스로 코드를 만들어내지못하는거에 대해서 회의를 느꼇어요
<imsu> 잘 모름;; ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 배운 코드 패턴 써먹기가 저는 전부더군요
<imsu> 스스로 코드를 만들어내신다는건;; 뭐부터가;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어차피 그렇게 따지면 C 도;; 패턴써먹기 헤헤헤
<cartes9> 제가 잘하는게 패턴써먹기에요
<cartes9> 그게 과연 프로그래밍인지 배껴쓰기인지 몰르겠어요 그래서 고민이에요
<drake_kr> 아졸려
<drake_kr> imsu :: 오늘도 쉅?
<drake_kr> ... 쩝
<drake_kr> 도구가 도구일뿐이라 회의적이라니.. -_-
<jangnan|iampc> 아 덥다
<jangnan|iampc> 끈적거리네
<drake_kr> 샤워좀
<jangnan|iampc> 아까해서
<jangnan|iampc> 또하면 안됨
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 장난님은 안 씻는 사람이군요
<jangnan|iampc> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|iampc> 자주 샤워하면 피부상함
<jangnan|iampc> 드레이크님 모바일 왜 벌써올렷어요
<jangnan|iampc> 벌써 리플에 요구사항 달림
<drake_kr> 그래요?
<jangnan|iampc> 예
<jangnan|iampc> 원래 저런거는 svn 소스 오픈하고
<drake_kr> 뭐 기본적으로 저한텐 권한이 없으니
<jangnan|iampc> 고칠거 있음 댁이 고치슈
<jangnan|iampc> 이러는거임
<jangnan|iampc> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|iampc> 적당히 밑밥뿌리고 배포
<drake_kr> 다음에 술 먹을때 고치죠 뭐
<jangnan|iampc> 그럼 조용해짐
<jangnan|iampc> 오픈소스의 좋은점
<jangnan|iampc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 요구사항이 제가 할게 아니라 분도님이 할거네요
<drake_kr> 그 기능 이미 관리기능에 들어갔어요
<jangnan|iampc> 그렇군요
<jangnan|iampc> 저거 다 코딩하신거에요?
<jangnan|iampc> 아님 플러그인같은거 있어서 그거 받아서 수정하신거?
<drake_kr> 뭐 다 받아다 쓴거죠
<jangnan|iampc> 여하튼 저거 있어서 가독성면에서 엄청좋아짐
<jangnan|iampc> 패킷량자체도 팍준거같고
<drake_kr> 뭐 저건 저거대로 얼마간 갈거고
<drake_kr> like 버튼이랑 스킨좀 손봐야죠
<jangnan|iampc> 우분투 홈피 쓰던사람들 대부분들중에 js나 php만질줄아는사람들 대부분이
<jangnan|iampc> 모바일페이지 생각은 햇지만
<jangnan|iampc> 귀찬아서 다들 안할려고 말을 삼키고있던데 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|iampc> 장한일하신거
<drake_kr> 유지보수때문에 그렇죠 뭐
<drake_kr> 분도님한테도 떡밥 깔아놨고..
<drake_kr> 제가 젤 싫어하는게 웹..
<drake_kr> 그래서 잘 모르기도 하고 하니까
<drake_kr> 무식한게 용감한거임요
<jangnan|iampc> ㅋㅋ
<wet> 9.10 에 2TB NTFS 외장하드를 마운트하고 df -ih 를 보면 사용 가능/사용중 및 전체 inode 가 0 으로 나오는데 해결 방법이 있을까요?
<wet> 물론 하드에 엑세스는 앙대요...
<Ben5> sdf
<Ben5> sdf
<Ben5> sdf
<Ben5> hi
<Ben5> hi
<Ben5> hi
<drake_kr> low
<drake_kr> low
<drake_kr> low
<Ben5> -t-
<Ben5> -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 흠.. 나 막힌건가..
<drake_kr> 사이트에서 폴더 하나 긁어오라고 해놓고 나갔다 왔더니 3.7G나 받아놨네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Ben5> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ben5> 우분투라도 받으셨나요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 우분투면 3.7T도 부족하겠져
<Ben5> 전 이만 취췸을...
<Ben5> 굳밤 되시길...
<drake_kr> êµ°ë°¤
<Seony> 한 분이 들락날락....
<drake_kr> 아 왜 배고프지..
<drake_kr> Seony :: 바쁘세용?
<Seony> 티비 봐요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저 7월에 발표 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 없는걸 발표합니다
<Seony> 무슨 주제인데요?
<drake_kr> 웹표준이요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 없는거 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 뭔가 발표하는 것 자체가 경력에 큰 도움이 되잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 메인은 아마 2분내로 발표가 끝날듯..
<drake_kr> 웹표준은 없습니다. 좌빨 구라 믿지 마세염 끝
<drake_kr> 그리고 나서 브라우저 인디펜던스 지향 웹페이지 작성방법하고..
<drake_kr> 뜬금없지만 ie6 지원방법에 대해서 다룰거에요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> 없는것 발표 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 프리젠테이션은 http://data.drake.kr/webstdpr/index.htm 요걸 기본으로 아이폰에서도 보는데 무리없도록 커스텀 하려고 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오... 괜찮네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-03
<grr_> ni hao
<grr_> pc방에서 1.4기가 usb로 복사하는데 40분 걸린다구 나오네요;
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 읭
<cartes9> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 아배불러
<cartes9> drake_kr님
<cartes9> 쓰시던 윈도용 IRC Client이름이 뭐였는지 여줘보고싶어요.
<cartes9> TChat?
<drake_kr> mirc?
<cartes9> XChat개량판이었는데aa
<cartes9> 이름 뭐였죠?
<cartes9> aa
<ndsin> 인클챗?
<drake_kr> aa?
<cartes9> 이름 뭐였어요?
<drake_kr> 현도요
<ndsin> 10점만점에 8점
<drake_kr> ㄳ
<cartes9> 아녀 쓰시는 IRC클라이언트이름이요
<drake_kr> mirc요?
<cartes9> mIRC말구여
<drake_kr> xchat?
<cartes9> ?Chat이었는데
<cartes9> XChat 변형판
<drake_kr> 아 옛날에 쓰던 pchat인가
<cartes9> 아..
<cartes9> pchat 좋은것 같아요
<cartes9> 감사드립니다
<cartes9> ^,^
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 후진데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<cartes9> XChat계열들은 윈도에서
<cartes9> 탭으로
<cartes9> 채널전환하기가 않되네요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59334 이건 뭐가 문제인가요
<cartes9> http://drake.kr/board_pictures/59317
<cartes9> 예쁘다..
<drake_kr> 아 역시 드림시어터를 들어야겠군
<drake_kr> 역시 송충이는 솔잎을 처먹어야..
<Ben5> 다들 주말인데 집에서 모하시나요 -ㅅ-
<Ben5> 저희 다음 정모 언제에요?ㅋ
<jincreator> 우분투 한국 사용자 모임 세미나는 언제나 매달 마지막 주 토요일입니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요~~
<imsu> 주말이라 그런지 썰렁하군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 하압하압
<ndsin> 신나는 휴가가 끝나가는구나
<imsu> 하암~ 잘 잤다 ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-25
<juyoung> 안녕하세요
<juyoung> 다크니스 엔젤님 어제는 밤에 컴퓨터 끄는거 잊어버리고 잠을 자서 마지막에 대답을 못했습니다 감사합니다
<bridgebot> tod : hi
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐 한irc 좀 이상한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 밖에서 테더링하거나 공공기관망등에서 접속시도하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 꼭 bad usersname이래요 -_-
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포터블버전 복사해서 쓰는거니 랄까 집에선 잘 되는데 에휴휴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 덕분에 테더링해놓고도 모바일 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러고보니 얼마전부터 motd날아가있던거 아직도 그대로네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 점심 핑계로 그만 빈둥되고 가봐야하는데;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이만 가볼게요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새벽에 움트트움트님이 제가 인사하기 무섭게 도주하신걸 보고 쇼크를; ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 괴롭힌(?)적도 없는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여긴 안 계시지만 제가 장난감으로 삼는 분들은 모...(퍽~)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐죠(....);
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 야행성이시네요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 훌쩍 움드드움드님이 절 피하시는 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 세미나 오세요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 흠..
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> o-ming : gna... 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 움드드움드님//무슨 세미나요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 우분투 세미나요
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 원술 대장군
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 원술을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 에이스핸론 키사라기 치하야는 내 마누라
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 에이스핸론을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 루비카벙클 아프리카 베스트 BJ
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 란디우스 애갤러스 황제
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스를 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 보스라백작 갈렉터 총수
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 보·스라백작을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 에이스핸론
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 에이스핸론: 병신 이라고 마징카이쟈가 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 에이스핸론 키사라기 치하야는 내 마누라
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 에이스핸론을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 루비카벙클
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클: 병신 이라고 마징카이쟈가 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 루비카벙클 아프리카 베스트 BJ
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 원술 대장군
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 원술을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 루비카벙클 아프리카 베스트 BJ
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 루비카벙클
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클: 아프리카 베스트 BJ 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 원술 대장군
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 원술을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 란디우스 애갤러스 황제
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스를 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 보스라백작
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 보·스라백작: 갈렉터 총수 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 김혁
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 김혁: 게이 에이즈환자 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 에이스핸론
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 에이스핸론: 키사라기 치하야는 내 마누라 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 김혁
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 김혁: 게이 에이즈환자 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 보스라백작
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 보·스라백작: 갈렉터 총수 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 루비카벙클
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클: 아프리카 베스트 BJ 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 게스트
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 게스트: 수박종자의 애널노예 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 루비카벙클
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클: 현대 아산 자동차공장 비정규직 |166cm |최창기| 니삭스개드립| 원술 에이스핸론 루비카벙클 오용식박사 란디우스 |부산 |부업 성인잡지 파는 쓰레기|애미 애비없는 불쌍한 고아|016-843-4995 2006년 핸드폰|더러운 후로게이새끼|가끔 "자칭"여고생양말을 좆에 씌우고있는 자기사진을 올리고다니ë
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 루비카벙클 아프리카 베스트 BJ
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 게스트
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 게스트: 수박종자의 애널노예 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 보스라백작
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 보·스라백작: 현대 아산 자동차공장 비정규직 |166cm |최창기| 니삭스개드립| 원술 에이스핸론 루비카벙클 오용식박사 란디우스 |부산 |부업 성인잡지 파는 쓰레기|애미 애비없는 불쌍한 고아|016-843-4995 2006년 핸드폰|더러운 후로게이새끼|가끔 "자칭"여고생양말을 좆에 씌우고있는 자기사진을 올리고다ë‹
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 에이스핸론 키사라기 치하야는 내 마누라
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 에이스핸론을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 란디우스 애갤러스 황제
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스를 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 보스라백작 갈렉터 총수
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 보·스라백작을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 원술 대장군
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 원술을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 에이스핸론 키사라기 치하야는 내 마누라
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 에이스핸론을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 루비카벙클 아프리카 베스트 BJ
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 오용식박사
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 오용식박사: 제갈량의 두뇌 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 마징카이쟈 보·스라백작: 현대 아산 자동차공장 비정규직 |166cm |최창기| 니삭스개드립| 원술 에이스핸론 루비카벙클 오용식박사 란디우스 |부산 |부업 성인잡지 파는 쓰레기|애미 애비없는 불쌍한 고아|016-843-4995 2006년 핸드폰|더러운 후로게이새끼|가끔 "자칭"여고생양말을 좆에 씌우고있는 자기사ì
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 이라고 마·징카이쟈가 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 마징카이쟈를 기억했습니다.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 김혁
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 김혁: 게이 에이즈환자 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 현대 아산 자동차공장 비정규직 |166cm |최창기| 니삭스개드립| 원술 에이스핸론 루비카벙클 오용식박사 란디우스 |부산 |부업 성인잡지 파는 쓰레기|애미 애비없는 불쌍한 고아|016-843-4995 2006년 핸드폰|더러운 후로게이새끼|가끔 "자칭"여고생양말을 좆에 씌우고있는 자기사진을 올리고다니니
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 에이스핸론 키사라기 치하야는 내 마누라
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 에이스핸론을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 보스라백작 갈렉터 총수
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 보·스라백작을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 란디우스 애갤러스 황제
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스를 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 루비카벙클 아프리카 베스트 BJ
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 원술 대장군
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 원술을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 마징카이쟈 보·스라백작: 현대 아산 자동차공장 비정규직 |166cm |최창기| 니삭스개드립| 원술 에이스핸론 루비카벙클 오용식박사 란디우스 |부산 |부업 성인잡지 파는 쓰레기|애미 애비없는 불쌍한 고아|016-843-4995 2006년 핸드폰|더러운 후로게이새끼|가끔 "자칭"여고생양말을 좆에 씌우고있는 자기사ì
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 이라고 마·징카이쟈가 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 마징카이쟈를 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 게스트
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 게스트: 수박종자의 애널노예 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 에이스핸론 키사라기 치하야는 내 마누라
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 에이스핸론을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 에이스핸론 키사라기 치하야는 내 마누라
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 에이스핸론을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 보스라백작 갈렉터 총수
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 보·스라백작을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 루비카벙클 아프리카 베스트 BJ
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 루비카벙클을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 원술 대장군
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 원술을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 란디우스 애갤러스 황제
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스를 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !기억 보스라백작 갈렉터 총수
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 보·스라백작을 기억했습니다. (기존 데이터 덮어씀)
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 마징카이쟈
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 마징카이쟈: 보·스라백작: 현대 아산 자동차공장 비정규직 |166cm |최창기| 니삭스개드립| 원술 에이스핸론 루비카벙클 오용식박사 란디우스 |부산 |부업 성인잡지 파는 쓰레기|애미 애비없는 불쌍한 고아|016-843-4995 2006년 핸드폰|더러운 후로게이새끼|가끔 "자칭"여고생양말을 좆에 씌우고있는 자기사진ì
<razGon_OpQ> 후.. 애보느라고 시간날아감..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<razGon_OpQ> ? 무슨봇이죠?
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 마징카이쟈
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 마징카이쟈: 보·스라백작: 현대 아산 자동차공장 비정규직 |166cm |최창기| 니삭스개드립| 원술 에이스핸론 루비카벙클 오용식박사 란디우스 |부산 |부업 성인잡지 파는 쓰레기|애미 애비없는 불쌍한 고아|016-843-4995 2006년 핸드폰|더러운 후로게이새끼|가끔 "자칭"여고생양말을 좆에 씌우고있는 자기사진ì
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 게스트
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 게스트: 수박종자의 애널노예 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 게스트
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 게스트: 수박종자의 애널노예 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 김혁
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 김혁: 게이 에이즈환자 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : !알려 란디우스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 란디우스: 애갤러스 황제 라고 보·스라백작이 알려주었어요.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 로그 분석이
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 좋은거 추천좀요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 보스라백작: 그만 도배 하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 로그 분석기 좋은거 추천좀요
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 도배라니
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 그게 무슨 말이요
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 잠수방이라서 말 좀 쓴거 가지고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 원래 이채널분이신가요?
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 오늘부로
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 새로 편입되었소
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐하는 채널인지는 혹시 아시나요?
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 서로 친하게 지내면 되는거지
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 그런것이 뭐 중요하겠소
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (.....) 어디서 그런 말투 배우신건지...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아마 누군가 옵만 있으면 밴했을건데...
<bridgebot> passinger : ㅇㅇ?
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 어허 저런
<bridgebot> passinger : 누구요?
<bridgebot> passinger : 움드드움드, ???
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> passinger : 이럼 되죠?
<bridgebot> passinger : 그럼 잠수
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 괜찮아요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> passinger : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 패스잉어님도 레벨 있으시구나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 몰랐네요
<bridgebot> passinger : 제가 젤 쪼렙일껄요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 괜찮소 내가 나가겠소
<bridgebot> passinger : 레벨 없으면 이채널 안들어와 있죠
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 내가 보기싫다는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 나가시라곤 안했는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 무릅쓰고 있을 필요가 없지
<bridgebot> 보스라백작 : 잘들 계시요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐하는 사람일까...
<bridgebot> passinger : 아..좀더 빨리 옵을 받았어야 했는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 굉장히 궁금하네요
<bridgebot> passinger : 냐옹이를 밀어 낼까
<bridgebot> passinger : ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !나가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐더라;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !명령
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 명령어 목록: !기억해 !알려줘 !찾아줘 !덧붙여 !연결 !본문검색 !예전기억 !기억실행 | !초성퀴즈 !랜덤챗 | !web !구글 !ggi !ipw !asw !geoip !애니 !사전 !예문 !한자 !환율 !디씨 !디씨최근글 !트위터 !bitly !로테 |
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : => !계산 !c !cpp !perl !py !py3 !rb !php !js !lua !bas !haskell !go !d !brainfuck !aheui !sql !regex | !퍼센트 !퍼센트2 !!퍼센트 !타로 !골라 !궁합 !로또 !랜덤고자 !고자순위 !대화 !!강화 | !도움말 !알람 !c2 !c3 !bmi !dday !부재 !대화 | !냐옹이나가 !인원 !자동옵 !자동반옵 !자동보이스 !@ !% !+ !인원수 |
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : => !점쏙옙 !뒤집기 !촛엉 !종올 !운세 !롑흔리나 !!씨프트 !!로꾸꺼 !!수평뒤집기 | !md5 !b64e !b64d !urlenc !urldec !urlencp !htmlentdec !u2c !c2u !r2h !r2g !jenc | !!날씨 !맞춤법 !시간 !웹서버 !세계인구 !끝말치트 | !커널 |
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !냐옹이나가
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : !냐옹이나가 ㅇ <- 을 입력하면 나갑니다.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !냐옹이나가 ㅇ
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 옵이 있는 채널에서는 옵을 가진 사람만 봇을 퇴장시킬 수 있습니다.
<bridgebot> ^-^ : !냐옹이나가 ㅇ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이 평화로운 채널에 봇이 민폐네;
<razGon_OpQ> 큰일입니다. 헬지유플러스
<razGon_OpQ> 인터넷이 갑자기 끊겼네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 벌써두번째
<razGon_OpQ> 망할.......
<razGon_OpQ> 서버가있으면 뭐하나!
<razGon_OpQ> 다시 케이티로 돌아가야겠습니다..ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 집에서 서버를 돌린다는게(....) 유머로 들리는 1인
<bridgebot> 김선생^java : 안녕들 하세요 :)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 홈서버...ㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 개인용자료창고죠
<laen0k> 라즈곤// SK쓰세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요 헬지유프라스요
<laen0k> 아 LG.... 위에 쓰셨네 이런^^;;;;
<laen0k> KT 쓰시다가 넘어가신거예요?
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 장모님 핸폰약정에..쩝..
<razGon_OpQ> 티비도 볼려는데 안되고
<razGon_OpQ> 유플티비도 정말 개판
<laen0k> KT가 유선네트웍으로는 제일 나은걸로 알고있어요
<razGon_OpQ> 예 근데 유플러스가 이정도일줄은 몰랐죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그렇게 자주 끊기나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 케이티가 가장관대하더군요
<razGon_OpQ> KKK
<laen0k> 저는 SK를 약정때문에 년초까지 썼는데... 안그랬으면 이미 오래전에 옮겼을테죠 ㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 벌써 두번째입니다 3개월동안요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 하긴 저희 전용선만 해도... 엘지꺼 10G 주 예비로 두개 들어오는데
<razGon_OpQ> Sk는 포트막기일인자
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 케이티나 에스케이 는 한번도 안끊어 지는데
<razGon_OpQ> 그런가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 엘지는 주예비가 같이 끊어지는
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅡㅡ;
<razGon_OpQ> 엘지는 예비안열어주던데요 때려죽어도 말ㅇ디죠
<laen0k> 일단 KT는 해외핑도 낮아서 특히 유투브 볼때에도 성질 안버립니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 엑티브 백업이 같이 끊어질거면 뭐하자고 두개를 넣은건지;;
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<laen0k> SK쓸때는... 정말.... 본사가서 때려버리고 싶을정도로 버퍼링-.-;;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋ 에스케이는 국제망 따로 청약 안하면 국제는 그냥 포기 하시는편이 속 편해요;
<laen0k> 아 그렇군요; 그런거 또 신청해야되는거란건 첨 알았네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 전용선은... 그런데 일반 가정용 회선은 모르겠어요(....)
<laen0k> 10Gbps 인가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네;
<laen0k> 일반선 100명분이군요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋ 100명이 dedicated라면 그렇네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Danyela : http://fd2678cc.linkbabes.com
<laen0k> 주예비가 같이 끈기면..... LG에선 어떤 반응인가요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥 죄송합니다 점검 하겠습니다 정도;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그럼 저희쪽에선 이제 더이상 증설 안하겠다고 하며
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 하면
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐 이것저것 조건 제시해 오는데;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 웬만큼 조건이 좋지 않고선.... 신뢰가 안가죠;
<razGon_OpQ> 아주... 그게 끊긴다는게 어떤의미인지 모르는 군요
<laen0k> 그정도면 KT하고 비교해서 비용면에서는 어떤가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 금액 자세히 말씀드리긴 뭐한데;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 케이티가 10이면
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 엘지는 7정도
<laen0k> 그냥 크고 작고만...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 에스케이는 6정도
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥 1기가 케이티 천만원
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 엘지 1기가 700만원
<razGon_OpQ> 케이티가 비싸긴하지만 솔직히 안정성면에서 그정도 주고싶어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 에스케이 600만원 정도;
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 가장불않산게 인터넷 끊긴ㄱ거에요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그건 사실이네요(...)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희는... 케이티 엘지 에스케이.. 전부다 주예비로 들어와 있어서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ISP한군데 정도 끊겨도
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 티도 안나긴 하는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그래도 혹시 모르는거라...
<laen0k> 오오 제일 안정적이네요;;;;;
<razGon_OpQ> 케이티는 와이파이몇배로 확장해도 관대하고 전화단말기도 주었죠
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 엘지는 따로사래요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 개인 사용자한테는 착취 안하나보네요;;
<razGon_OpQ> 돈이들고 덜들고의 문제보다는 중요한건 얼마나편리하게해주냐인데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : KT가 기업 고객한테는 엄청 착취해요;
<razGon_OpQ> 그게별루...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하;
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그건 똑같네요(...)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 가끔 거짓말 하고 회선비 올려달라거나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 서비스 정지 시켰는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 영업 담당 실수로 정지 안된거를 그냥 내라고 한다거나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 그게 아마 실수가 아니고 자기 매출 때문에 일부러 그런거 아닌가 싶은데...
<laen0k> 헐 그런 꼼수들도 쓰나요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그것도 아무말 못하고 그렇게 하라고 하면 그냥 내야되고(....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 사실 우리나라 IT바닥에서 케이티랑 등 돌리면 그다음은... 거의 장사 접어야 되는거라...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 누가 갑이고 누가 을인지 정말 헷갈리게 하는게 KT인거 같아요
<razGon_OpQ> 뭐 몸집이 커진거죠
<laen0k> 하긴... 삼성하고 씨름하려고 들기도 하니요
<razGon_OpQ> 몸집이 커진게 갑이죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 세미나 오세요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 몇년전인지 기억 안나는데... 제가 우분투 1,2,3회 세미나에서 강연 했었는데;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그 이후로는 한번도 안갔네요;
<laen0k> 헐 그렇군요 저는 세미나 같은데 잘 안가는 편이라서요
<razGon_OpQ> 가고 싶은데 여기는 광주...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 멀리 계시네요;
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇죠.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그때는 캐노니컬본사 사람도 오고 그랬었는데;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭔가 지금 생각하면 추억 돋네요;
<razGon_OpQ> 오우....
<laen0k> 여기 프리노드 채널 자체도 우분투 공식채널 이더군요
<laen0k> 그래서 우분투 페이지 가면 공식적으로 로그가 기록되더군요
<laen0k> 라즈곤님은 그럼 KT로 다시 바꾸시려는건가요?
<razGon_OpQ> 그래야될듯하죠
<laen0k> KT 만약에 다른장소에 자기 명의로 또 신청하면 반값으로 들어가더군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<razGon_OpQ> 제직장은 KT넣고있습니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : kt라고해도 안정성은 보장 안 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 ftth인데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하루에 10번은 끈킵니다
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<laen0k> 헐 그래요??? 저는 엔트로피형태라...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 단 끈켜도 보통 5초 이내에 복귀해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다만 겜등 할? 팅길뿐이죠
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 특별한 문제는 없음 (lol이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 재접하면 되요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 서버 돌려도 포트 다 열려있고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아무리 써도 속도 조이지도 않고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전화질도 안 오고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여러모로 좋음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 허구한날 p2p매일매일 써요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하루에 몇기가는 기본으로 주고받아요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎ그렇죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 월 수백기가니 하는거 다 저희 애기인듯 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 망부하 거는 악성(?)고객
<laen0k> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저희가 맨날 서버 돌리고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : p2p쓰고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : vpn등 쓰고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 별짓 다 하잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 설마 생초보 호객들이 할까봐요;
<laen0k> 뭐 많이 아는 사람들이 회선을 잘 활용하는거라고 생각하고 싶네요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 라즈곤님 그런데 약정은... 어떻게 피해가시나요
<razGon_OpQ> 일단 엘지유플의 약정은 3개월혜택받은거 아웃해야죠
<razGon_OpQ> 그냥 물리기
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 활용하는거지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 업체 입장에서 보면 저흰 악성임
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 요금은 똑같이 내니 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 뭐라고 하면...대부분 아웃
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 동일 요금에 보통 월 수십기가 거는 트래핑을
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 심하면 하루만에 다 걸죠
<laen0k> 헐 그렇군요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<laen0k> 아 그러고보니 기간이 길수록 혜택받은금액을 물어야되서 더 많이내는걸로 들은것 같은데 맞나요 ㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇죠
<razGon_OpQ> 몇달안되면 물고 확나오면되죠
<laen0k> 오오 그렇군요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 그래서 여튼 해약할때 전화는 해지를 못했거든요 이제 이번달에 해지하면 되는데 아직 안했네요 생각난김에 내일 바로 해지해버려야겠네요
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 몽땅올
<Bellamy> 안녕하세요
<laen0k> ㅋㅋㅋ 네 근데 해지절차 은근 까다롭더라고요... 동생명의로 되어있어서 동생불렀더니.... 아직 생일이 안지나서-.- 법정대리인 필요한데다가.... 거기에 이체통장 확인까지 요구-.- 거기에.... 주민등록등본 사본-.-
<laen0k> 네 안녕하세요 벨라미님
<Bellamy> 저 질문이 있는데요, 리눅스 공부하려고 하는데 뇌를 자극하는 서버&네트워크 책을 바로 봐도 될까요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 헤택 받은게 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가입상품 하나 없던 시절 가입한거에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 받아먹은게 없음 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 기컷해야 요금 할인?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  !자동조인
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : !자동조인
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : ▒ Zero IRC ▒  #ubuntu 채널을 자동조인에 추가했습니다.
<laen0k> 요즘은 현금안주고 상품권으로 주더군요-.-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 혹시 와우 하시는분
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 초대좀 해주세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐지 이건 또;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 데모닉비월스타크: 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 여긴 어떻게 알고 오셨어요?
<laen0k> 벨라미//서버 운영하시게요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  왜 그걸 물으시나요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 무슨 이유로 들어오셨는지 궁금해서요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  여기 계신 분이 같은 채널에 있더군요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 여튼 받아머긍ㄴ게 없음
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그래서 들어와봤어요.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그러시군요...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  제 정보를 보세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  네 왜욤?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  이래뵈도 저도 한때 리눅스 설치해봤던 사람입니다만...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (.....)네;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : zero irc 를 쓰시는 많은 분들이 민폐만 끼치고 나가시는분들이 많으셔서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 잠시 염려되서 여쭤봤어요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<Bellamy> laen0k//네 보안 공부 하는데 아주 기초 명령어랑 비주얼 C정도만 알고 있거든요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 실례가 됐다면 죄송합니다
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  흠..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그 민폐란 게 대충 무슨 일인지 알려주신다면
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀도 조심하는데 도움이 될 듯 하네요.
<laen0k> 저는 데탑용으로만 쓰는 사람이라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 아 그쪽 한아얄씨는 해당이 안되겠지만 여기 프리노드쪽 채널은
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 흔히 테러나 광고, 도배 등이 대표적인 예라고 할 수 있겠네요
<laen0k> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아아..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그렇다면 본녀에겐 해당 안 되네요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  염려 하지 않으셔도 됩니다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  안심하세요.
<laen0k> 이쪽 수칙이 필수구요
<laen0k> 제가 브릿지봇을 놓아서
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ....
<laen0k> 한아얄씨족 채팅이 프리노드쪽에 영향을 미치니....
<laen0k> 문제생기면 제 책임이라
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  오오 브릿지봇..
<laen0k> 참고해주시기를 부탁해요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  네
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  유념하겠습니당.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<laen0k> 벨라미//리눅스 공부하는데... 저는 책보다는 검색위주로 적응해 나가서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 걍 맨날 구글링해서 합니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아는게 없어서요 (...)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 혹시 와우 하시는분 안계신가요; 저 와우 처음 해볼려는데 초대좀(...)
<laen0k> 책에 대해서는 ㅋ 잘 모르겠네요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  !자동조인
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : !자동조인
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : ▒ Zero IRC ▒  #ubuntu 채널을 자동조인에 추가했습니다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  와우한다면 초대해드리겠지만 안타깝게도 안 해서..ㅜ.ㅜ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (....) 네;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 요즘 사는게 재미가 없어서... 처음으로 게임좀 해볼려고 했는데;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 게임하는것도 어렵네요(....)
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  롤 해보시는 게 어떠세요
<laen0k> 와우 한 한달정도 하고 만렙찍고... 땡했던 기억이 있네요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  30일까지 밖에 못하지만 블소도 괜찮구요.
<Bellamy> laen0k// 아 그렇군요.. 감사합니다
<bridgebot> o-ming : 어 여기도 계시네..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 롤?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5446/7413478726_93b4cbbdde_c.jpg
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8153/7413478844_3c45e2ff85_c.jpg
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  이게 블소 게임인데요. 저 여자 캐릭이 본녀가 하는 캐릭이에요.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 본녀가 무슨뜻인가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 本女 인건가...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://www.baseballpark.co.kr/data/geditor/1206/31650831_8b493a0e_BnS_120624_004.jpg
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  네 맞아요. 여자 버전의 본좌
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅎㅇ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저거 맥에서 되나요?;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 맥이어서(....)
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그건 모르겠네요;;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  와우는 되나보네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네;;; 지금 막 깔았어요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  블소는 한국 게임인디..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  가입하고 하면 되는 거 아닌가요 웬 초대인가여?
<laen0k> 오밍님
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%202012-06-25%2023.06.21.png
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 초대 해주면 2주 인가 무료레요...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그래서 무료좀 해보고 적응 할만 하면 하고...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안되면 때려칠려고 생각중이거든요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 제가 게임을 안해봐서....
<bridgebot> o-ming : 네?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  처음부터 유료예요? ㅇ_-
<laen0k> 오밍님 전에 C 한번 물어보셨던적 있지 안으신가요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀 호출은 무시하고 저 비호출에는 반응하시네
<bridgebot> o-ming : 아 네 있었어요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 기역이 잘안나네...
<laen0k> 해결하셨나요? ㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  저 스샷은 뭔가요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 제 바탕화면이요....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥 의미없이... 찍어봤어요
<razGon_OpQ> 움드님. 대항온 추천이요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 대항온이 뭔가요;;;
<laen0k> 대항온은.... 제가 -.- 적응을 못해서 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  해양게임
<razGon_OpQ> 대항해시대온라인요 반무료
<razGon_OpQ> 아템현질하는거요
<laen0k> 거기 인맥이 없으니... 좀 어렵더군요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하...그거 맥에서 되나요(...)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 제가 컴퓨터가 다 노트북 뿐이라.... 사양 제일 좋은게 맥인데;
<razGon_OpQ> 길드 들어가시면됩니다..
<razGon_OpQ> 노트북이 넷북이아니면 됩니다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 망한 겜을
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하는 이가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 주변이 있다니
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 대항온은 길드필수입니다 노길드로 다니기에는 무서운 세상이라
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 드래곤볼 온라인 이후
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 대항온은 사양은 많이 안타지만 드넓은 바다를 보면서 석양을 만끽할수 있는 뭐라그래야하나.... 품위가 있음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 아니 그전이죠...ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요 지루합니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥 코딩이나 해야겠다 ;;;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  무슨 플그밍하세요
<razGon_OpQ> 런던에서 자카르타까지 한시간
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<laen0k> 들리는 후문에 의하면 켜놓고 만화책 본다는 사람들이 수두룩...
<razGon_OpQ> 단 게임자체템포가 긴박하지않죠
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming님
<razGon_OpQ> 항해하면서 한편으로 드라마보고 인터넷 서핑하고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : cj는
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  게임 안 좋아하세요?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : _-_
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 트러블 메이커임
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : cj가 사온 겜은
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 죄다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> o-ming : 게임 안한지 5년정도 되어서;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 비급만 사서그래요
<laen0k> 저도 요즘 우분투쓰면서 부터는 게임에 손이 자연스레 때지네요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 완미세계 이런건
<razGon_OpQ> 리프트는 괜찮을런지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 비급 아님
<laen0k> 마크도 할수있고 lol도 할라면 할수있고... 워크를 해도 되고 유일하게 좀 해본 어반테러도 가능하지만
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 데모닉비월스타크: 저는 그냥 이것저것... 웹이나 시스템요
<laen0k> 손이 잘 안갑니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 제가 말씀드린건 가격이...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그러시군여
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://lesscss.org/
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 디자이너 이신가봐요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아니예요.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  IT 관리자예요.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅇㅎ;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  웹도 포함이니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐지 이 포스는.....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  뭐..ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어디 계세요>
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀는 신비 컨셉이라서요. 비밀이에욤.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....뭐지 저 컨셉은...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ȣȪ.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  대딩이세요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ..................
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 회사 다닌지 5년 됐어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  죄송해요.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그데 25살이라는게 함정
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  어리게 봤나봐요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 대학교 중간에 병특 시작했다가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그길로 쭉....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 학교 복학해야 하는데;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 한국에서 3년 ... 일본에서 2년....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://golang.org/
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  이건 아세요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : the go?;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭔가요 저건...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  프로그래밍 언어에요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  구글에서 만들었다는데요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 일본어로 설명이 나오는건... 저만 그런건가요
<razGon_OpQ> 고면 비자카드?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀는 영어인디
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  !정보 움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : !정보 움드드움드
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....그런거 하지 마시지...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 잠을.... 내일뵈요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  실례되었나요..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  죄송해요
<laen0k> 네 라즈곤님 내일 뵈요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아니에요...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  웹을 아신다면
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  웹표준도 아시겠네요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (........) 뭐가 그렇게 자랑이 하고싶으신거에요....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  자랑이 아니고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 코더는 아니어서...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  채널에 초대하려고 했는디..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 표준준수는
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 코더가 해주죠;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  #webstandards
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 원래 프로그래머도 아니어서;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 원래는 SE에요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  여기 와보세염 ㅇㅇ 잠수방이지만..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 코딩은 그냥 알바....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  글쿤요..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  결국 안 오시네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 꼼맹임
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-v
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  더블클릭하면 자동입장됩니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> SCV곰//어제한 런닝맨 생각나네요;;;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 티비 없어서 모름
<laen0k> 아 런닝맨들 다 별명을 가지고 있어서 김희선도 별명하나지었는데 그게 꽁쥬라.. 급 생각이 났어요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  여기 사람들 왜이리 많나요?
<laen0k> 우분투가 그만큼 인지도가 있는거죠
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  옛날에는 레드햇이 갑이었었죠..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래봐야 서버시장에서는 센트랑 레드헷이 갑
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 지금도 레드햇이 갑인데?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  어...아직도군요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀또...우분투 대세인줄 알았어요.
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : pc나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우분투가 대세일뿐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아마존도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 가상화에서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 기본 래드햇 베이스임
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 국내는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여전히 레드헷이 많은듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저도 주문받은거에는 주로 레드헷 설치했었음
<oming> laen0k, 물어보는거 찾아냈어요.
<laen0k> 아 시의적절한 타이밍
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음냐
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모뎀 usb용 주문한거 오면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일단 그걸로 버티면서 이베이에서 pcmcia용 주문해야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : gps내장 7.2메가까지 hsdpa멕시멀 다 지원
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : hspa+는 지역상 어차피 무리
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : gps도 되니 편하죠 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 7이상이면 기본으로 다이얼러로 되고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : gps도 지원하고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가능하다면 가속센서도 지원합니ㅏㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 비스타면 사실 가속센서?곤 다 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 7보면 모션감지랑 별거 다 있음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 사실 하드웨어상 아는 사용자는 없을뿐
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제어판의 기타센서를 통해 각종 센서 다 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 멕/리눅도 되긴해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일단 시험 마치는대로 무제한 유심 임대해주실분이나 찾아야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저의 쥐뿔도 안 되는 용량으로는 답 없음
<laen0k> 오밍// 간단한거라면 제가 답변이 가능하고 고급수준이라면... 여기 빛나는 분들중에 한분께서 친절한 답변을 해주시지 않을까 기대해봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모뎀은 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260968006061
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이넘 쓰면 될듯
<oming> 음 귓속말로 일단 소스코드 보여드렸어욤
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  오밍님
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  두 서버에 계시는 겁니까.
<autowiz03> 싸군요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 네
<bridgebot> o-ming : 데모닉비월스타크, 네 한아얄이랑 프리노드랑 같이요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  글쿤요...
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅎㅎ; 왜요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아..아니예요. 호홋
<bridgebot> o-ming : ..
<bridgebot> o-ming : 데모닉비월스타크, 님두 파이썬 잘하세요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아니예요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  전혀 못해요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  펄도 잠깐 공부한 수준 밖에 안 되구요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  루비도 PMS때문에
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  잠깐 살펴본 수준이에요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  시와 시뿔은 옛날에 배웠지만 다 까먹었구요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  자바도 모바일 프로그램 만들 때 사용했지만 오래되어서 다 까먹었네요. 헤헷...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레드헷 보다는
<bridgebot> o-ming : 흐음.. 그렇군요 ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : CENTos가
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  비주얼베이직도 수박겉핥기 수준이구요. 헤헷...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 수요는 더 많습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> o-ming : 엄청 여러게 아시네요.. 그래도;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  센토스가 갑이네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 엥간한 엔트리급 ㅇ네드 유저들은 다  CENTos임
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  에잉
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  깊이가
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  1밀리도 안 돼요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 만들지는 모르고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 서버 엔지니어 일하다가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금은 쉬고 잇습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 화이트핸드~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  소드핸드~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전 현업 se이긴 하지요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SE들이 젤 곤란한건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SE한태
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SI급의 서비스를 바라는.. 갑들 덕에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 돌아버리죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 거까이꺼
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 대충
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다해버리죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 국내 모 유명한 영어학원에 납품햇는대
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 해커스요?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : =3
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저희회사가 주력이 sun(지금은 오라클)이라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : X시리즈 납품했는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 솔라리스 ㄲ라아서 주니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 개발팀들이 뭐가 안되는거 있다고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 센트로 또 엎으래요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 미리나이루2 sun cluster 어때요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 또그 후에 무너 이유에선지 또 솔라리스로 엎고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 또 센트
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레드헷
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  막장이네요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  거기 개발팀들 ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이건 뭐 똥개 훌련도 아니고
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  제대로 분석해야죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 클러스터는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저도 잘몰라요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 스토리지 담당이 아니엇어서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅗㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 구성하는 연습까진 해본적잇는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전 이것저것 다 하죠
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  이왕이면
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  여쭐게 있는데요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  2000만원대 서버면
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  보급형인가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보급형 중에서 위죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좋은 서버임
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  후움..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보급형 중에서 좋은 축에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들어가는 서버입니다
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  동시접속자 1000명 정도는 괜찮죠?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아항..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  글쿤요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 몰라요 그건
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그건
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : --
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구성 나름
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 실제로 데모를 해봐야되요 정말
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그렇군요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 계산할수 잇는 방법이 없어요 실제 데모 걸기전에는
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  현실적으로 어렵나보네요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  넹
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SE들이 혹은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기술 영업들이 제일 싫어하는개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거라죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 모르는 갑들이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  수치가 나오는건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 넘저시 물어보는거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 야 이거면 되냐
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  실제로 해보고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이거로 도리태니 이거로 해줘
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래놓고는 안되면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다 이쪽탓
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 로드런너를
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그래서 보통 씁니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<autowiz03> ,,,,,
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 분산파일시스템 잼난거 없나?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : gfs 하시지 않으세요?;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : autowiz03 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 인피니스토어라고
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  fps아닌감
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 국산꺼 사서 쓰는데?
<autowiz03> uttut-file-system 흘흘
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 글러스터랑
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 러스트 쪼매 해봣지
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ocfs2랑
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 새니크 쪼매랑
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아아
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : hdfs도 좀 해보고 싶긴한데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 능력 미달
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 엄청난 미스테이크를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저질럿네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2+1 라이센스를 카스퍼스키 인터넷 시큐리티를 사놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 추가로 구매하는 라이센스를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안티바이러스로 사다니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2년똥안 짤없네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 프로노션이라서 환불도 안될태고..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 애도
<autowiz03> 판매 , 양도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오늘
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인터넷 시큐ㅜ리티가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 익스파이어라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 예산이 없어서 또살수도 없기땜에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그대로 써야해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나주에 이것도 익스파이어 되면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 판다로 넘어갈가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  영어를 자주 쓰시나봐요. 여기 필드는..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안쓸수가 없죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 메뉴얼이 죄다 영어고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<autowiz03> bull guard 라는 백신도 있어요 처음엔 이름이 뭐이래 했느데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기술문서도 다 영어인대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<autowiz03> 은근 잘 만든듯 했어요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : bull 사에서 만든 백신 인가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 일본에 친구가 영화 보내 달라는데... 이거뭐...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 언제 다 받을런지;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : SCV곰: 글러스터 어때요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희쪽에서도 얘기 쫌 나왔었는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 앙대
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐 떄문에 결국 접었는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 기억이 안나네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : pcmcia모뎀 다시 쳐다보는데 10개이상 ㅠ.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 공구하실분~
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 2
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  3
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNLOCKED-SIERRA-WIRELESS-AC881-PCMCIA-AIRCARD-GPS-3G-7-2mbps-2mbps-SMS-TEXT-/260968006061?pt=US_USB_Wi_Fi_Adapters_Dongles&hash=item3cc2e7c1ad
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 조금 쓰다 보니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이넘이죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좀
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 성능이 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : hspa+는 안 되지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : hsdpa멕시멀인 7.2메가까지 되고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : gps포함
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 요즘 혼자 hdfs공부해볼라고
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  취소
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 문자도 되고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 멕/리눅/윈(7까지 지원)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 되는군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가격은 초저렴한 9.99달러 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 SIERRA제중 저게 아마 최신일껀데요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : hdfsㄸ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 거지같은 맥;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㄷㄷㄷ 라고 쓰고싶은데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㄸㄷ로 써져요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 저거 있으면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 국내 그냥 폰 유심
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓰면 되는겁미?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 미국핸드폰은 컨트리락 없나봐요
<autowiz03> ㄸㄷ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그냥 유심 꽃으면 되요
<autowiz03> ㄷ <sp> ㄷ <sp> ㄷ <sp>
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쉐어링심 구해서 꽃으면 끝
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : usb도 주문 해놨는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그넘은 꽃으면 튀어나오고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : usb는 다른 쓸때도 많으니까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 움드드움드님//당연 있죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 언락모델이니까요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아뇨 쉐어링 심말고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 제가 쓰던 유심도 되냐느거
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 언락 모델이 별도 출시 되나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일반심으로 통신은 되고 문자도 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전화용도로도 쓸수 있냔거
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 통화는; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 글세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 될지도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 버거 사다가 꼽아놓고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 원래 윈도 다이얼러 음성통화 되던가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전화 하나 개통해서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 착신 전환 돌려놔야겠네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 일본은 전부다 컨트리락이 있어서... 저는 한국와서 새로 샀는데;; 똑같은 아이폰 ;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저걸 일반 유심 쓰고 싶으면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 블투등으로 공유하는경우 그쪽으론 되던데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 윈도 다이얼러로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 기대하는건
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 혹시 유/무선 모뎀 써서 음성 통화 시도해보신분?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아이패드도 전화통화 되잔하요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 국내버전들도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 미리나이루님//가능 여부 궁금하시면 집에 있는 아무 유선모뎀 꽃아서 통화방법 연구해보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈도 8 테블릿 나오면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : X86 즉
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 프로버전으로
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 유선이 되면 무선도 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : LTE로 통신 되고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전화 통화 되면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 좋겠단거
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모뎀만 꽃으면 통화빼곤 다 구현가능
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까 하는 이야기죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 7만 되도 사실은 가속도센서등 다 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정식으로 윈도 8 테블렛으로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가속센서 이런건 필요없고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가속에 모션감지에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : X86 전화기
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기만 하면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 각종것 다 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 필요가 없다니깐요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍 윈도우즈 프로그램들 다쓸수잇는 통신기기
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 면 장땡
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모션감지는 쓸만해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 필요없어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전혀
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 불투도 봉인하는 판국에
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 액박용 usb꽃아서 놀아봐요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모니터에 고정해두면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 허공 휙휙해서 스크롤 쓱슥하면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가상키보드도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 단점은 자신이 어디쯤 입력중인지 인식불능
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아놔
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 돈없어서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 피습도 겨우 유지해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 허공에 키보드 보이진 않으니까요 ^^;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : .,.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아참
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 피습 유지비 뭐든다고요(....)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 피습에 쓸수 잇는 메모리스틱
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 32기가가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 월 0원 드는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 본래 끄 ㅌ이죠?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 무슨 고민입니까;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 엄밀히 말하면 현제 32기가밖에 없어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 64기가도 있던가요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 카드타입자체가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : CR2000인가는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 64기가 되는지 아무도 몰라요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 번외고요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그넘들도 32기가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼 제작사에서 공시를 하기를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 32기가 2개까진
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 된다고하던걸요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아 그거 때문에 물어보는건대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : sd 카드 타입에도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : CR2000처럼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 마이크로 sd 2개넣는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 물건 있나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 인식 못해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 3개를 써도 마찬가지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다른게 아니라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 용량을 계속 키워나가는중
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 생ㄱ가보단 타이틀 수가 늘어서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 PSP용 블레이즈 불루 해봣는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 역시 욕이 한바가지 나오던
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음냐 어뎁터+16+16해봤자
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 5만?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 16 16은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 본래 있던거고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 2장 있으면 64기가니 충분하고 남죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 몇천우너 주고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해결 본
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 이것도 용량이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 간당간당하게 남아있어서 걱정이긴해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 얼라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이제 슬슬 매미 우네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : GP2X에서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍 접착제라고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 말하신건 뭐임?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 언제 애기?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : [pm11:36:26] <Darkess-Angel_N> 음?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : [pm11:36:28] <Darkess-Angel_N> 그런건 아니고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : [pm11:36:31] <Darkess-Angel_N> 그냥 화공약품
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 에프제트님에게 한 애기에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아세톤
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 접착제는 무슨 접착제요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 뒷부분만 보고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 접착젠줄 알았어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 용량이라
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 동시에 플레이 안 하실꺼면 좀 옴겨두시고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여차하면 일부는 압축도 하시고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 방법을 강구하시고, 안 되면 증설하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 집에 인터넷 빠르신분 이거 다운로드 속도 얼마나 나오는지좀 봐주세요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://222.122.215.202/title00.mkv
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 빠른거 필요없을듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 몇분 붙어버렸는지
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 500대네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...ㄷㄷ;외국이세요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 님쪽의 out포트 봐주세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 님 회선이 느려요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 테스팅에 여러명 붙어버렸는지
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 업로드 느려요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 평소엔 메가대 가볍게 나와요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그렇군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 피크가 900k대네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 결국 평균은 500근쳐
<laen0k> 저 4메가 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 회선 모니터링 해보세요
<laen0k> 38분남음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쿨럭; 님이 다 끌어가신건가;
<laen0k> 그런가요;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이정도면 여러명이서 받고있으니 최대 가깝게 나올꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 오 1.7로 올라감
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 움드드움드님이 결국 회선의 업속도 보시는게 나을듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저희가 단체로 부하 걸어주면 되니까요
<laen0k> 지금 8메가 나와요
<laen0k> 끈었다가 다시 시동했어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 1.6에서 다시 하락중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1.2정도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다 합쳐서 대충 10메가쯤인듯
<laen0k> 저 이제 끈었어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (조용히 받고 계신분들 안 계신다라면)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저도 중단
<laen0k> 다크님도 끈었다가 다시 시도해바요
<laen0k> 달라질수도 있어요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 한 4분정도 받아보면 되었죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 벤치마크하면 30초도 안 받잔아요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 랄까 10초도 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 훌쩍 부럽
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지방은 그져 서럽죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (광인데도 2메가정도밖에 안 나옴)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : vdsl의 멕시멀치도 못 되는 슬픈 수준
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : adsl도 거리 좋으면 저정도던데
<laen0k> 헐.... 그렇군요
<laen0k> 다크님 ftth라 하지 안으셨나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 5km정도 되는 거리랑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지방망의 비애
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ftth니 광이죠
<laen0k> 아... 광도 거리타는군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 집에 있는 모뎀까지 광라인 한가닥 들어와요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 당연하죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 증폭한다고해도 노이즈가 점점 강해지잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 회선 속도 공식 아시잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 노이즈에 반비래하는거;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그것도 %로 깍이는거라 유효 정보량이 저렇게 깍이면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 속도는 횔씬 더 깍여요
<laen0k> 그렇군요.... 저는 그정도로 깍이는줄은 몰랐어요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 5k....
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기에 아마 회선 제한 좀 걸려있을꺼에요
<laen0k> 회선 제한이요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아마 풀면 5~6메가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 업체가 건 제한이죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 젤 싼 요금제거든요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기에 몇년? 찍혀있음
<laen0k> 아 그렇군요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하드유져로 찍혀있음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전화질 좀 하면 조금 인심쓰는척하고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 2~2.5메가정도로 해줄지도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 20~50%업이긴한데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 귀찮음
<laen0k> http://kldp.org/node/96360
<laen0k> 토발즈님도 1.4메가 쓴다고 하니
<laen0k> 다크님도 힘을 얻으세요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아오 띠바
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 동시 다발 장애
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이거 어쩌리오~
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그게 문제죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그분보다 8배쯤은 빠른망 쓰고있어요
<autowiz03> 블소가 재미있는편인가...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ；；；
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 형님 무슨일이세요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 충분하니 전화질 안 하는거에요
<laen0k> ㅋㅋㅋ 그런거군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 현속도로 불편한적 거의 없는데 왜 전화질해요
<laen0k> 그렇네요 끈기는것만 아니고 토렌트쓰는것만 아니면 크게... 영향이 없긴 해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 사실 저도 토랭등으로 대량 자료 받을때빼곤
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 불편하지 않은
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 단지 가끔 끈키는게 문제죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하루 4~10번은; ㄷㄷ
<laen0k> ;;;;;;
<laen0k> 덜덜덜 한옥짓고 산좋고 물맑은데서 사는게 꿈인데... 회선 고려를 좀 해야겠네요
<autowiz03> 뭐 몇년 지나면 좀 좋아지겠지요
<autowiz03> 혹시 ibm hacmp 설정 해보신분 계실려나요...
<autowiz03> AppStart.sh 랑 AppStop.sh 스크립이 왠지 안돌아가는거 같은데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 -_- 시디네트웍스 엣지 서버중 대역 전체가 울idc에서 80이 알렬리네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그거랑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : dns 룩업 못해서 결제 장애랑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 회선 끈키는건 아마 거리탓
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ；；；；；；；
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ；；；；；；；
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아마 거리탓
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 한
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 1억 손해 봤을꺼야
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이 일대 사람 그닥 없어요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어예
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 컴플레인 졸라 내일cs 박터지겟네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 인구 쥐뿔도 없는지역이니 busy는 아닐꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 초대형 아파트단지 하나보다 이 근쳐 인구 적을꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 결론은 넘 멀어서 증폭이 아슬하단거죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 초대형 아파트 단지 전체 인구가 울 홈피 접속자 보다 훨훨 적을껄요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ?!
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 대형 단지 하나 인구 십만 단위인데요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : -_- 접속자 십만 넘는데요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쿨럭;
<autowiz03> 회선은 조금 느려지더라도 안끊어지는게 좋을거 같다는 생각도 들더라구요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 아오 짜증나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 동감
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : adsl일땐
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1주일에 한번 끈킬까말까였는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ftth가 답임!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 끊어지지는 않음
<laen0k> 그러나 다크님은 ftth
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 장비 교체로 인한 공사 빼고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ftth가 넘 잘 끈켜서 고심중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : adsl일땐 월 2회정도의 끈킴이
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이젠 최소 하루 2회는 끈킴
<laen0k> 저는 ftth 단자 없다고 엔트로피로 해줬는뎅...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭡미;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쿨럭;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여긴 가설하던데요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......
<laen0k> 가설해달라그러니까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 없었는데 신청하니 다음날 와서 가설 _-;
<autowiz03> 엔트로피 =/= 엔토피아
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 무서운넘들임
<laen0k> 오토님 정정 감사요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : SCV곰: 세션 어떻게 돤리 하세요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근 1km를 하루만에 가설했어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥 cdn이 해답?
<laen0k> 여하튼 가설해달라그러니까-.- 콧방귀만
<autowiz03> ^^;; 주워들은건 있어서 지송
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 물른 전봇대에 고정하는거니 땅파는거보단 낫죠
<laen0k> 걍 엔토피아 쓰는데 문제생기는건 없어서
<laen0k> 그냥 잘 쓰고 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 하루만에 할짓은 아니죠
<autowiz03> 경주에 있는 지방집에는 옥상에 sk 광탭이랄까 광 허브랄까 들어와있는듯했어요
<laen0k> 저도 엔트로피를 어서 주워들어가지고... ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 세션?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 세션 관리 모름
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<laen0k> 햇갈려버렸네요 ;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 알아서 하겠지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쿠키겠지
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네트웍단에서;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 접속 어떻게 나눠주세요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : cdn이 해줘
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아아;;그거 편하네요;;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : cdn안했으면......
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : -_- 우리 cdn에서 top10안에 드는 고객이야
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-v
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 웹가속기에 L4 에 L7에... 서버 수천대는 있어야 할거 같네요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 재규어 있자나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠냐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 수천대는 무슨
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 회선 나누는건
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 주파수일꺼에요 광이라면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 광에 주파수가 있나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 색상이니 어느쪽이냐면 주파수 분할에 가깝죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 회선 하나를 나누어 쓸꺼니까요
<autowiz03> 멀티인경우 파장이 달라지는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : rx/tx가 있는데...
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 광은
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 파장이니 주파수에 가깝겠죠
<autowiz03> 간단히 생각하면 파장이랑 주파수랑 비슷무리하죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쉐어란거 없습니다!
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 엄밀히는 다르죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : autowiz03 : 서울에 계세요?
<autowiz03> 가산사무실
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헉ㅋㅋ 지금 사무실이세요?;
<autowiz03> 밤샐듯 냠냠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 왜 퇴근 안하시고;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;; 덜덜;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 집에 가세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아니다
<autowiz03> sun 서버랑 밤새기 놀이 하고 있다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이런;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 밤세고 핑계로 오전에 쉬세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 스팍이에요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 밤세면 최소한 오전엔 쉬게 해주겠죠
<autowiz03> 실제로는 스팍인데 회사에 스팍 테스트 장비 없어서 ㅋㅋ vmware 로 테스트중
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하;;
<autowiz03> 중고라도 한대 사야할꺼같은...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 스팍은.... 웹서버 말고 요즘은 써먹을데가 없어서;;;
<autowiz03> DB 서버
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 좀 구형이라도 한대 사세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아;; 오라클;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 없는거랑 시험시 차이 나니까요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : SCV곰: 형님쪽은 rhel이시죠?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아니
<autowiz03> 그러게요 회사돈으로 하나 질러야겠어요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 센트
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 윈도우....아
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : + 안녕리눅스 익스텐션
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 실장이
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 안녕리눅스 만든 사람이자나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕리눅스 ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아;;;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 귀찬게 시리
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 김정균님요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 거기 계시구나...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 간지 돋네여;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 밑에 들어가서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 한 5년만
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 무슨 간지?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 폐관수련좀
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 시켜주세요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그닥
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 도움 안되는 사람인데?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : wprk
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 썬이고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;그래요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오라클이고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : .. 그거 납품하는 입장서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 말씀드리면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오라클
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전형적인 슈퍼 을..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금이야 퇴사햇지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 오라클이라 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 납품할때
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 머 그닥이야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 버그 졸라 많아
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 지금은 퇴사했지만 hp쪽이었음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 단가 말해주기가 골치하픈게 많아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : x86
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레알 슈퍼을
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 그래요?;;; 유감이네요;;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멋져 보여?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 초능력자 같어?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 릴리즈 유지한건 보면 초능력자인데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거의 레드헷
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 거기서 끝이야
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 졸리리스
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 만 들고 취급하고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나머지는 곁가지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그분은 시스템 하세요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 개발 욕심히 심해
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하지
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저희경우는 초기 설정만 잡아서 넘겨줬음
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 개발 욕심;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어디 공개된거 있어도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 개발하셔
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;돋네여;;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭘 개발하신다는건가요
<autowiz03> 오라클이 썬 먹고 가격정책이 개판이 되서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 왜 그러시지;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 하여튼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아주 개판이죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 하지만!
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 교육 갓엇을때
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들어본 바로는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 그닥
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 역으로 오라클 직원들은
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어플리케이션의 책임을 백엔드에 주지 않는다면 그걸로 만족(....)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대우가 좋아졌다고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 합니다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 패키징쪽 혼자 해봐야지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사내 복지라던가 이런개
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희는 개발쪽이랑 엄청 싸우는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 타 IT호ㅓㅣ사에 비해 졸라 열악한게
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 자기들이 개판으로 짜고 시스템이 느리다고;;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오라클이엇는대
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구글 2천페이지 검색해서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 증거 내민다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 썬하고 합병하면서 좀 나아졌다나요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ok?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 물론 써ㅏㄴㄴ 지권들 입장에서는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 반의 반
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 래벨로
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 덜덜;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 줄은수준이지만요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 복지가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나 테스트 결과로 보여줘서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그닥
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 사람들이 나한테 머라 못하는데
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오라클
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 돋네여;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구두로 하는건 뷁이고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대형 IT기업치곤
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사원 복지가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아;; 우리도 테스트 결과로 보여줘야지;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 개판이라고 들음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희는 하다하다 짜증나서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희 부서에
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우린
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 개발도 해
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 개발자들이 따로 있어요;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네;; 저희도;;
<autowiz03> 움드드 너도 회사안에서 다른 부서랑 티격태격할때 있어?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그사람들이 그거 고쳐요;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 개발자들 따로 있어
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (.....)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 근데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나도 개발해
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;저는 적성에 안맞아서;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희 자주 싸워요;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 개발이랑...거의... 매일...은 아니고 일주일에 한두번;
<autowiz03> 그렇구나...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 회의 할때랑... 결과 보고 같은거 할떄
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 구두라
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어플리케이션이 느린걸... 백엔드에 책임을 주니까;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전전전회사 있을때
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 자주 한짓
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거의 구두로 설명
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아니 바빠죽겠는데 언제 다 직접합니까;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 게다가 민감한 시스템도 많아서... 엉망으로 했다가 유지보수 하는 저희가 다 죽는거라;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 개발팀 소스도 고쳐줘
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하루에 수십군데 처리해야하는데; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : autowiz03 : 형님은 주로 개발 하세요? 아니면 운영도 하세요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아니 뭐 전산담당자넘들이 별걸로 다 전화질해요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;
<autowiz03> 개발은 아주 조금 손가락만 담그고 있고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지네가 할일까지;
<autowiz03> OS 랑 어플 운영관리 설치
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멋지다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어플 운영관리
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부럽다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하 멋지다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 제길슨
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : Darkess-Angel_N 우린 갑이오
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 을이 아님
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 유지보수도 하시나봐요?
<autowiz03> 장애만 안나면 거의 장땡인데 요즘 장애가 좀 많아서 , 사실 대부분은 was 프로그램 죽는거 설정 바꿔서 막아주는거
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하아 지네가 유지보수할일을
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저희쪽에 문의해요
<autowiz03> 아니면 하드웨어 FRU 교체 정도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 나참 시험도 안 하고 고용했나;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐킈.. 하드웨어도 하시는구나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 알아서 구글링해서 일하라고!;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 무슨 솔루션이에요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 하드웨어는 안하네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다행이야
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 저랬다가 다른데 갔다가
<autowiz03> 움드 : 하드웨어 유지보수가 메인이야 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저도;; 하드웨어는 잼병이라;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 또 옴겼다가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하~~
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 올해 5번? 회사까지 옴기고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 하드웨어는 진짜 잘 모르겠더라구요;; 너무 어려워요;;;
<autowiz03> OS 는 하드웨어 따라다니니 그냥 하는거고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 하드웨어도 잘했는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 귀찮아
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금은 백수 (...)
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 돈두 안되는 일
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 교육이나 받을려고 정부 예산 타둠
<autowiz03> 내년엔 백수할까 심각히 고민중...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;헐킈;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 좀 빈둥거리다가 7월말되면 교육받으러 가야죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 넷? 관리사나 좀 따고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : SCV곰: 저좀;;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가능하면 ccna도 따고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 여기 자리 이제 없을텐데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....ㅠㅠ; 슬프네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ccna?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 할줄아는건 없지만
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 진작 전에 오지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 돈많으세요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 야근 잘해요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 불렀을때
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오지
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그러게요;;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 요세
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : scsa나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 돈 없어요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ccna는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 거기 돈 많이 주냐?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거의 백만 단위 교육
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들어야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 여기 그닥 많이 주는건 아닌 것 같은데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 시험칠 자격주던대
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희 많이 주긴 하는데... 일이 지루해서;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 나중에 응시해야하나;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좋네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 거기 박혀 있어
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 여긴 더 지루해
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 사실 지금 능력으론 택도 업ㅇ므
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 일만 많아
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희 맨날 새벽작업 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쓸때 없는거
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 새벽 작업 안한다
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;뭐지;;; 이 아이티의 딜레마는 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 자러 휘릭
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아아 남 애기가 아니라서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저좀;;; 새벽작업 없는곳으로 가고싶어요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 슬퍼지네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아 이제 새벽작업 생긴다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 정기점검
<autowiz03> 새벽작업없는곳...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저도 새벽작업은....거의 안 한
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그래봣자
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 3달에 한번 할까?
<autowiz03> 갑이 되면 좀 덜해지지 않을까 싶기도 한데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다만 야간작업은 허구한날했지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 야근 수당도 안 주는데;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 커널 업데이트를 위한 리붓?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ..... ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쳇쳇 착취가 따로 있나요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1주일에 야근 4일하고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : idc갈필요 없고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아.... 역시 갑으로 가야되나;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ipmi구축되어 있고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 토요출근까지하면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그게 착취죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ ipmi 가 최고네요;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 1g 전용선 idc랑 되어 있고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 기가망
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 사무실 잠실이시죠?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 놀러와
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잠실역 근처야
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아~ 밥먹으러 가야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 근데 미리 연락 하고와
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ 네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한번도 직접 다루어본적 업슨 전설(?)의 기가망
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그리고 홈페이지에 나온 건물은 아냐
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 형님 번호좀 알려주세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아 이젠 10기가망도 있었지
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 제가 번호 다 날려먹고;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 번호도 바뀌고 그래서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 하여튼
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우리나라 넘 무서워요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잠실역 8번출구에서 2분거리?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 개인이 100메가망 쓰고
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 출구에서 건물이 보여
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지역에 따라 기가망급도 보급하니 하고있고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㄷㄷ; 자리 좋네요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 별루야
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 서버는 10기가망도 써되고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 참 멋진 나라
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : autowiz03 : 몇시에 들어가세요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 10기가 돈이 얼마야
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 5분만 해킹되면 서버 다 털어갈 기세
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희 130기가 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 130기가; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 미안해
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 5분이면 300초니
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 1g도 안되
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 죄다 웹하드 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 300m 될려나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 500기가쯤 전송하나;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 다 쓰레기 트래픽;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : CDN쓰시잖아요 ;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 5분만 서버 뚤리면 하드 하나쯤 채우네요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 거 트래픽 얼마나 된다고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 몇년전이면 상상도 못할 수준
<autowiz03> 움드 : 아직 좀 남았네... 쩝쩝... 집까지 15분밖에 안걸리는데 집에 가서 좀 자다가 올까...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : isdn이니 하던거 몇년 안 되었는데;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : CDN으로 한 30G는 쓰시지 않아요?;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그정도는 아냐
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : autowiz03 : 너무 무리 하지 마세요~~ ;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 30g 단일로 쓰는 서비스면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그나져나 아까 움드드움드님 반응에 실망
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 엄청나겟다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쳇쳇 잼 없는 반응
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : Darkess-Angel_N: 네?;; 어떤 반응을 바라신건지;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우린 그리고 브라우저에서 보이는 부분만 로딩하게 되어 있어서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 제가 워낙... 재미 없는 사람이라;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 좀 재미있는 반응요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : SCV곰: 트래픽 줄이는 작업 많이 하셨나봐요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희는 무슨 죄다 웹하드 이딴것들... 생으로 나가는 트래픽;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 개발이 하니
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 몰라
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 단일 30기가도 무서워요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 아마존도 쓰고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 기가망도 써본적 없어요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아카마이도 쓰고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 맞다 aws
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 시디네트웍스도 쓰고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아카마이 비싸죠?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 국내 클라우드도 쓰고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 몰라
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 가격따위
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 말단사원이야
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아카마이 궁금한데;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 자체 프라빗 클라우드도 쓰고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 고객사 중에 해외 은행 하나 있는데
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아카마이 쓰더라구요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음냐
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제가 2메가도 안 떠도 암말도 안 하는 이유
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 현제 넷? 모니터
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 업 다운 수백바이트 (...)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 내 서버 한대 박아줘
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 1u다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 냐하하
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : >_<
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이래서 버려둔거에요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ 퀵으로 보내세요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오
<autowiz03> 나 2U DL385
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 형님도 퀵으로 보내세요;
<autowiz03> zz
<autowiz03> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아이피는 2개씩 밖에못드려요;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : -_- 들고 갈께
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음 근데 요즘은 개인용 인터넷망으로도 충분히 소형서버 감당해요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네;;;;;;;
<autowiz03> 학교쪽 유지보수 하고있어서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 광이면 100메가망이니
<autowiz03> IP 는 많아
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 380 돋네요;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 학교 유지보수라
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좋은거네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전전전 회사? 하던짓
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 학교라
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 p4급 제온인데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 힘든거 하시네요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부자다!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> DL385 가 Opteron 인데 조낸 구형이야
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 학교 참 우울해요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 385 라는 모델이 있어요?;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 뒤에 5자는
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : amd
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 380g5 말씀하시는줄;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아아....
<autowiz03> ㅋㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : amd서버 본적이 없어서;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 특히 교장이라던가 교감이
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잘 안팔려
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 무리한 요구하면 초 난감
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 목동은 안되고...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저있는데에
<autowiz03> 대학교라서 사이즈가 작지는 않아요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 넣어드릴꼐요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 이번주 내로.......
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 신도림?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아아 대학이네요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그래
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 초/중/고는 싫어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 서울시 구로구 구로5동 3-25 신도림테크노마트 서부금융센터 8층 (주)한국데이터통신
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저기 멋쟁이 님아
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : dns 운영해도 되남?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 찾아가볼까나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 공격만 안맞으시면;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 공격 안 맞음
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 신도림역 2번출구랑 건물 연결되어 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어딘지는 알고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아무거나 하셔도;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭘 하셔도;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나 불법 사이트 안돌려
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (....)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 씻엇어
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : dns라
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아는 동생놈 서버 넣어줬더니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전적은 있으시군요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 프리서버 돌려서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 경찰 공문온거
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나 겜섭 안돌려
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 제가 막느라;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 힘들었어요;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 프리섭이라
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 돌리셨는지?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그거 막는 방법 쉬운데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 리니지요;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ip 스푸핑! 당했다 해킹 당했다!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 그냥.. 다른고객사 정보로(....)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 엥?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 조사좀 해다오!
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 안 걸리던데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 엄청 크게 돌려서...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 리니지에
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -0-
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 메이플에
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 괜찮아
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 동접 4천명씩 나오고;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 라그에
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 별거 다 돌림
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 허걱;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 4õ?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 동접?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그건
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 심각하네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 게임서버 8대랑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 멕심멀 1만은 버틸수 있는 무서운 서버라도 쓰시나보네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 디비도 4댄가;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅎ걱
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그건 못 잡아때는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 ㅋㅋㅋ 고생햇네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : L4로 라운드로빈하고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;디비도 클러스터 묶어서 분산처리하고;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 짱이다
<autowiz03> 어지간이도 했군
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 맙소사
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 많이 붙을땐 6천씩 붙고 그러더락요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 내 서버 2대 박자!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ip -_- 3개만 다오
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 클러스터에 라운드로빈할만큼 대형으로 돌리신건가요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 막이레
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그자식 그거로 돈 많이 벌었을텐데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 막장
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 아무것도(....)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 알아서 벌금 내라고하세요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 내가 돈 벌면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 밥 사준다!
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그정도 돌렸으면 천단위 가까이 벌었을지도 몰라요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 버리지 않아!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 한달에 억단위 버는거 같던데요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 프리섭 의외로 돈 되거든요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 헐헐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 근데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 짠돌이냐?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 알아서 내라고 하시지;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 장비는 제가 팔았어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> 프리섭은 공짜 아냐?? ;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 장비값으로 수고비 받았군요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네;; 공짜인데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 유저들이 아이템을 돈주고 사더라구요;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 프리섭 공짜 아님
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 부수익이 생겨요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부분 유료화?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저도 뭐.. 그래서 장비팔떄 좀 바가지 씌웠죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 라고 생각함 됨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이런저런 편의 봐주고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그래서 그걸로 해외여행도 갔다오고 ㅡㅡ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그때마다 수고비 조금씩 받으면 되요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 월 정액 내는 프리섭도 있고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : (프리섭이 아니네 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<autowiz03> 그렇군요...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그거면 월 수천 쉽죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 수천은 좀 어려움
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 템 하나 봐주고 몇만 받고
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<autowiz03> 사설섭 에 불법랩업 시켜주면서 돈받고 이러면 재미있겠는데요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 계정 좀 보테주고 몇만 받고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 위험함..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 디비 클러스터 하니까... 섭다도 없고...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 몇번하면 수백수천은 그져 벌죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 디비 머였는데?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : mysql이요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 클러스터라고 해봣자
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭘 써도 되요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 헐
<autowiz03> mysql 이겠지요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : mysql cluster ?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 대박
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네 ㅋㅋ 좀 병맛이긴 했어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 클러스터 쓰는 이상 성능이랑 안정성은 좀 되요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 막판에 오라클 갈아탈려는 직전에 접었죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 오라클;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그떄 오라클을 팔아먹었어야 하는데....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ........
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : skt 결재가 mysql cluster로 일부 운영 됩니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 굳이 오라클가는 의미라도?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 걔네 운영인력만 10명이 넘고;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 복구랑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그런거아니면 큰 의미없는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 오라클이랑 mysql은... 천지 차이죠;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 걍 db가 필요한거면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : mysql cluster 되는 환경이면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : mysql이라도 되요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냥 쓰는 것이
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<autowiz03> 혹시 하드웨어 레이드 관련해서 답변해주실 수 있으신분 찾습니다.
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : mysql cluster 128GB씩 꼽아서 쓰면 땡이지 머
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나머지 디비야 별도 구성하고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 샤딩 잘되지
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<autowiz03> 서버 2대가 있는데 둘다 하드가 2개가 들어가 있고 미러가 걸려 있습니다. 이상황에서 한서버 하드가 뻗으면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리는 퓨전아이오(ssd)쓰는데
<autowiz03> 다른쪽 하드를 가져와서 꼽았을때 별도 레이드 설정없이 부팅이 될려나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 레이드 컨트롤러가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아뇨
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 같으면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안 될지도 몰라요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 될 수 도 있고 안될 수 도 있음
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 문제 없지 않나요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 컨트롤러 다르면 100%안될꺼고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 레이드 설정은
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 둘다 교체 한다는 가정하에;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 콘트롤로와 하드에
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 같아도 될까말까 의심
<autowiz03> 이게 레이드정보가 컨트롤러랑 하드랑 같이 저장되서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저장되어 있음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다 바꾸면 무조건 되겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하나만 때서 어찌하는것자체는 좀;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 컨트롤러 정보
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 따로 빼서
<autowiz03> 힘들거 같기는 한데 무조건 알아오래요, 실제 테스트해볼 수도 없는 상황인데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 임포트 가능
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 둘 다 ?서 꽃는거면 될꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 특히 같은 제조사 컨트롤러라면 꽤 높은 확율로
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 선 콘트롤러는..... 병맛이라서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 호환성 좋음
<autowiz03> 하드 시리얼 번호로 조회하면서 레이드 컨트롤러가 움직일텐데... 음음 megaraid 이고 완전 동일 서버에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠냐 아아
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그러면 둘 다 ?서 달면 될지 몰라요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 실험하지마세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 갈꼐요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 여자친구 오라고 계속 전화와서;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : bye
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 실험하다 운 나쁘면
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 가야할거 같아요;
<autowiz03> ㅇㅇ 움드 잘자~~
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 데이터 ?짐
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕히 주무세요 ~~~~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 문자로
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 니 연락처 남겨라
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 예전 번호도 딴 핸드폰에 있긴 하다만
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 쿼리를 지금 봤네요 ㅋㅋ 문자 드렸어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그럼 내일 또 뵈요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅇㅅㅇ//
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 좋은밤 되세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 으음;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 벌서 가시는거군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 언제 오실려나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저도 슬슬 자야하는데
<autowiz03> 한두시간 자고 나올거에요 .... (농담)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 내일 1~2시에 오시는거군요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 11~12시간후에 뵙게되는건가요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> 아침에 출근했다가 저녁에나 들어올지도...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 2시인데 아침 출근이라니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 맙소사
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<autowiz03> 보통 2시에 자면 아침 8시쯤엔 일어나지 않나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그게 아니라
<autowiz03> 7시라던가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 집도 아니신데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 어떻게 주무시게요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 퇴근하면 4시정도일껀데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 4시에 주무셔서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한 9시까지 출근한다쳐도 7시엔 일어나셔야할테니
<autowiz03> 집까지 걸어서 15분걸려요   으흣
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 3시간밖에;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그럼 한 3시에 주무실테니 충분히 주무실지도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가까운게 이럴? 진리죠;
<autowiz03> 출근 한두시간 늦어도 그날 걸린 미팅만 없으면 괜찮아요 ^^
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 편도 1시간 넘는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 불쌍한 인종
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전 편도 2시간
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 불쌍한 중생
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하루 교통비 1만 넘겨도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 교통비는 머
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 얼마 안나오네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그냥 버티는 중생이죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저도 1.5시간은 걸려요
<autowiz03> 회사근처가 아무래도 비싸긴 한데 차비나 이것저것 계산해보면 비슷할거 같아서 , 비싸도 가까운데로 잡았지요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기에 환승이니 하면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 2시간 넘거나해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우울
<autowiz03> 편도 2시간은 좀 멀군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 설마 전철 라인 끝~끝?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 항상 서울 횡단하죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 저희같은 먼 불쌍한 인종도 있단거죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 까먹고 집에 뭔가 놔두고 오면 큰일나요
<autowiz03> 반나절이상이 훌쩍 지나가겠군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한번 집에 갔다오면 반나절이 휙가요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그래서 걍 다음날로 미루게 됨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저렇게 왕복하는데 시간 써버리면 대체 언제 일 합니까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ; 전형적인 집사케릭인건가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 손짓 한번하면 어디선가 나타나고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐든 순식간에 해치우고 손짓 한번하면 말 안 해도 알아서 알아먹는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ; 인간 맞나 의심스러운
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 좀 더 놀다가 자야죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 오토위즈님은 주무시는듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 퇴근하신건가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안녕히 주무세요~
<autowiz03> 막 일어나는 참이었어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 조금 더 있다가 잘 생각
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅎㅎ 슬슬 퇴근하세요
<autowiz03> 너무 늦지 않게 주무시구요 좋은 하루 되세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 한 10분쯤 있다가 잘 작정
<autowiz03> 네~ 그래야 할듯 하네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다들 퇴장하시는듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음냐 그나져나 한irc쪽 왜 망에 따라 가끔 절 거부할까요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 알수 없는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 닉이랑 정보 입력하는거 대충 갈기고 접속하면 또 접속되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 웃길때는 3G로 폰접은 되는데, 그 상태에서 테더링해서 시키면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거부할?(....;)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 이만 사라집니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 시간이 되도 다들 켜두고 사셔서인지 접속자 목록에 스크롤이 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 저도 그렇지만 끌만큼 무겁지 않으니; (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 이만 자야겠군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좋은밤들 되세요~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헉 잔다는게 또 딴짓을 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 진짜 자...잡니다
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-26
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 5시에 잤는데.. 아침부터 장애가 ㅡㅡ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 진짜;; 이짓도 못해먹겠네요;; 빨리 때려쳐야지 진짜;;
<autowiz03> 나도 4시쯤에 잘려고 막 누웠는데 문자가 연속으로 좀 오더니
<autowiz03> 장애 발생해서 토요일 오후까지 잠도 못자고 ... 이후로는 언제나 출동할 수 있게 늦게 까지 안자고 버티는거 안할려고 하는데
<autowiz03> 필 받을때는 그때 해야 하는것데 말이지...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 ㅠㅠ; 진짜;;
<bridgebot> tod : 한국서버는 언제쯤 utf8 인코딩을 사용 할까요?
<autowiz03> 임수 하이...
<imsu> autowiz03, 안녕하세요 ^^
<popeye92> hanirc 에도 utf-8 patch 가 적용된 곳은 있습니다.
<popeye92> 아직 공식 오픈을 안 했지만요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러고보면 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 거기 문제점은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기 안에선 utf겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그쪽에서 제대로 입력해도 일반서버의 사용자눈엔 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반 서버쪽에선 제대로 안 던져줄테니까요;
<popeye92> 일반 서버로도 제대로 던져줍니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거보단 개인적으론 irc서버 어딜 고치면 utf-8을 닉네임까지 적용되게 할 수 있나가 의문
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : utf-8 -> euc-kr하는 순간
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바로 사망인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어떻게 던져줘요?;;
<popeye92> 변환을 해주는거 같던데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 불가능한걸 어떻게 변환해요?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 예를 들어 utf-8에만 존재하는 'ㅎ'라는 글자가 있다고 칩시다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸 어떻게 euc로 표현해요;
<popeye92> 되는거만 하겠죠. 설마 다 되겠어요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비슷한 글자가 있는거면 어찌하...면 안 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거야말로 왜곡이니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 차라리 ㅁ나 ?등으로 나오는게 나은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정보 전송시 에러복구랑 비슷한 문제에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엉뚱하게해서 제대로 전송 안 되고 왜곡된걸 수신쪽에서 모르게할바에는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 차라리 복구 안 하고 버려둬서 재전송 요구하던지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른 수단 강구하는게 낫단거죠
<popeye92> 시간 되실때 apink.hanirc.org 에도 함 와주세요. utf-8 되는 서버입니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 가볼게요 +_+
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 접속 완료
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존의 이넘은 닫습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 클라는 언어코드 선택되서 언제라도 어느언어라도 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러고보니 올해 황사 없었네요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : Darkness-Angel: 닉같은크리티컬한 경우는 euc-kr 에 있는것만 되게 했는데요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런가요 ^^;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그렇쵸
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 그거라도 구현하고파요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무리 소스 훼집어봐도 영문/숫자밖에 안 되더군요 (쩝)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : -.-;;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 구현하세요. 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 어렵나
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 2바이트 문자 입력은 허용하게 어찌했어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 깨짐 (...)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그건 닉네임 체크하는 부분에서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 변환하는거죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 출력이 안 되니 의미가 없음
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 기존걸 바꿔버리는거죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : flash policy도 해서 플레쉬타입 접속까지 구현은 했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ruby로 구현되는거니 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://dateno1.egloos.com/1100488
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 이래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사용한건 ngircd
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://dateno1.egloos.com/1094306
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 국내에선 저런 미친짓하는거 저밖에 없는듯 (다른분 하는거 못 봄)
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<laen0k> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> darjeeling : Darkness-Angel: .. 써버 돌려서 뭐하실려고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 더미서버랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 임시 시험용 용도?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이외에 irc등은 운영관련으로 임시 쳇할때 쓸 용도죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 언제어디서나 폰에 인터넷만 어떤형태든 연결해버리면 쳇서버가 되면 편하죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 플레쉬 타입되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http되니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 특별히 클라없어도 브라우져로 접속도 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이외에 arm5te용이니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가동 잘 되면 arm인 어떤 기기에서든 램부족등만 아니면 다 돈다는 결론 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 차후 써먹을때 있을지도
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아 리눅스니
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 당연히 도는거 아닌가요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠 뭐 arm기기 요즘 거의 리눅스니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 호환성은 문제없겠죠 ^^:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 호스트os의 lib를 안 읽으니 더더욱(...)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 뭐 그거야 스태틱으로 컴팔하면야 뭐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자체에 아에 통쨰로 lib를 컴파일 다 해서 팩으로 만들어서 넣는 타입이니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무 의존성없죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 님이 해보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 님이 저 많은걸 다 해보세요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가능했으면 진작에 그렇게해서 다이어트 했어요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 오래전에
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 이미 대충 다 해본거라
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 왜 하는지가 궁금한거죠 뭐
<bridgebot> darjeeling : -.-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제가 쉬웠으면 뭐한다고 300메가 넘는 공유라이브러리팩에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 각 팩에 중복되는 의존요소 150메가 넘는데 버려뒀겠습니까;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : strip 은 했나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 불가능에 가까워서에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해서 저 사이즈에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 하면 기가던데요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠 그렇게 안나오는데..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 300메가에는 거의 모든 리눅스프로그램을 돌릴수 있을 수준의
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라이브러리가 포함되어있습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : c/m등의 기본은 물른이고 php나 perl등에만 쓰이는넘이나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제는 미사용인거까지 싸잡아서 다 컴파일했습니다
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이후에 추가할게 생겨도 arm용 소스 구해서 컴파일해서 넣기만 하면 다 돌아가요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : LFS 해봤으면 예전에 다 해본거라는 이야기입니다
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 mysql등은 정말 일이 복잡해요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 근데 우분투랑 데비안은 arm port 가 있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라이브러리없이 하기는 커녕 dynamic컴파일조차 4일가까이 삽질함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 데비안 arm포트에 참조했죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단지 최신버전에 즉각 대응하기 위해서 원본 소스를 기반으로(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : arm용은 버전이 낮더군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 잘은 모르지만 뭔가 제약이 있다고 들음
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그게...
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 데비안은 낮은편이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가장 당황한점은 기컷 컴파일해서 돌리니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실행 에러는 안 내는데 자체 에러 마구 뿜은점이죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 우분투로 돌려야
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠 뭐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본으로 첨부된 config으론 잘 가동 안 된다란거죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : qemu 로 돌리면 대충 다 잘되는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흐음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴파일하는것부터 거부하던데요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그럴리가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 맞아요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 빌드자체를 원래 qemu 에서 하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시퓨 타입을 arm한 순간
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모바일즐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이라고 뜸
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아 mysql 이요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아 그럴수 있겠네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저넘의 망할넘떔에 하나로 4일간 삽질함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 고치고 고치고 또고치고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : arm 컴파일 옵션이 없군.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단순히 프로세서등을 고치니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거부해요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : if문으로 아에 설정해놨던데요;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 뭐 굳이 거기서 돌릴 이유가 없으니
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초부터 개발자가 도와주긴 커녕
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : arm따윈 즐이라고 해둔거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 20군데 이상 if문으로 감지하게 해놨음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : arm/mips등으로 하는순간 바로 도중에 컴파일 중단되게(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘 작동하고 안 하고를 떠나서 작동금지로 해둔거죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 당연히
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재로 돌려보니 싱글프로세서 arm에선 잘 안 돌아가는 구조긴해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 요즘은 쿼드도 나오고있으니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 arm타입 서버도 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그넘들은 시퓨를 100개이상 장착하고있죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 거긴 보통 맞춰서 컴파일 해서 나오죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런넘이면 애기가 좀 달라요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 이런넘이면 오라클 쓰겠죠랄까 사실 이런타입db랑 상성 안 좋아요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어느쪽이냐면 gpu용 병렬처리용 소스가 잘 도는 환경이니까요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 오라클은 arm 용으로 안나오는데요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : -.-;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시퓨가 100개쯤 되면 일반적으로 cpu용 소스보단 gpu소스에 가깝겠죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런가요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 대체 뭘 쓰란거지;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : core 가 100개쯤 된다고 해서 그런건 아니고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 파이프라이닝이나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mysql/oracle다 퇴짜맞으면 ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 레지스터나 뭐 이런걸로 해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존의 고성능 직렬연산보단 쓰레드를 세분해서 병렬처리하는게 이득이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물리적인 프로세서의 숫자가 장난 아니니까요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그게 왜 이득인가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무리 유닉스가 다중 프로세서를 처음부터 상정한 구조라도 요즘 나오는 저런넘들처럼 많은 숫자에서 스캐줄러가 효율적으로 분배해줄지는 의문
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그건 연산의 종류에 따라 다릅니다만..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작업이 1~100있으면
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 스케쥴러는 효율적으로 분배해줍니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 20개씩 ㄴ누어서 5개로 나뉘어서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸 분배하는거랑 처음부터 1씩 나누어서 1개씩 던져주는거랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어느게 효율적인지는 뻔하죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 제가 말하는건 나눌수 있냐의 문제인데요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 나누는것자체가 오버헤드 발생하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음....; 그것도 그럴지도
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 코딩을 제대로 않해보고 하는 이야긴거 같은데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한개의 요청을 너무 나누면 오히려 오버헤드가;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 대부분의 문제는 나누기가 갱장히 힘듭니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 훌쩍 제 실력은 멀티코어나 멀티쓰레드까지 다룰 수준 안 되요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그러면 그런 이야기를 하면 안되죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄱ건 잘 아는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 과거 예뮬땜에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원본 기기의 프로세서를 종류별로 나누어서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에뮬레이티오할때
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 원본이 듀얼이면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 각기 떠넘기고 합치는거보고 소스가 암호문으로 보이더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제일 골치아프지않나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : EX: SS
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 세턴;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전설의 괴악머신
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 플레이스테이션 급 머신인 주제에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 마지막 타이틀이 나오는 그날까지 성능 100%내는 타이틀이 안 나왔다라는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에뮬레이팅하려면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전설의 머신
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 권장사양이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄴ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 5배쯤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무슨 플스요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 차이나죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사항 무지 높아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : PS1 VS SS이야깁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무도 거기 맞는 타이틀 못 만든거뿐이지 실재 성능은 플2 초기타이틀급
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 충분히 커버하고 넘칠정도에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : PS1 녀석은 P MMX라도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ㄷ로아가죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레알
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 펜티엄 MMX에서도 원할에가 돌아가주는거하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문제는 이넘을 다 끌어내는 타이틀들이 나오기전에 망함
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기본 펜 4 노스우드 3ghz 내놔
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하는거하곤
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 차이가 크죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 플2 돌려보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 노스우드3기가론 50%밖에 안 나와요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 폴2에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그것도 당시 최신형 그래픽 달아줘도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 빙교하는개 아니잖아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?.?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 폴 2에 대려면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : DC를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가져와야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 말이 맛죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성능이 플2에 가까운넘을 예뮬레이션하는데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 플2급 사항 달라고하면 안 되요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 폴1 이야긴대요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 플스는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 세턴 머신자체의 성능이
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 제가 알기론 아키텍쳐가 아예 다른걸로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SS랑 폴 1 비교인대요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 플1보단 플2에 가까워요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SS는 암만 봐도 폴 1급일뿐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 머신 성능에 비래해서 요구사항이 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 세턴이랑 플2는 뭐 특별한거 아닌걸로 아는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1은 좀 특이한넘이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 두넘은 mips계열로 알고있습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 점심먹고 올게요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나이츠도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 100%가 아니에요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나이츠 시리즈가 SS의 극한의 성능을 뽑아낸걸로 아는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2D격투게임들
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 경우 정말로 극한까지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뽑아재낀걸로 아는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 특히 가디언즈 히어로즈
<Markers_> 안녕하세요 저 혹시 pdf 파일 읽는 프로그램은 머 쓰시나요 다들?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 폭시트 리더
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 써요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드? 윈도우즈?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 어디 이야기하시는건지?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이그에선 아예 보질 않지만요
<Markers_> 우분투에서요 'ㅅ'
<Markers_> 폭시트 리더 pdf 파일내의 한글도 잘 보여주나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우분투는 아예 안써요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 채널은 들락거리지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 실상 써본건 업무땜누에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 멀티부팅한다고 써본거고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 실 사용용도로는 써보곤 지지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맥 OSX보단 낫긴햇는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ... 게임을 못하니
<Markers_> ㄷㄷㄷ;
<Markers_> 우분투에서 pdf 리더기 중에 괜찮은거 아시는분 없으신가;
<popeye92> http://vntutor.blogspot.kr/2008/01/top-5-pdf-readers-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<popeye92> 하지만 foxit 을 더 추천합니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미리나이루님//그건 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 세턴경우 플1이랑 달리 멀티코어로 되어있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멀티코어 활용하는 타이틀 결국 안 나옴(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당시에 서버를 제외하곤 코어가 여러가지 있는건 없었는지라 거의 새로운 방식이었던점도 겹쳐있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런걸 제대로 활용하는건 비행시뮬레이션등의 고도의 연산 요구하는넘들일껀데.....거기까지 끌어내는건 안 나옴
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> yemharc: (__)
<readytoact> 혹시
<readytoact> 마운트된 파티션 보는 옵션이 뭐지요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 왜 안보이지..
<readytoact> 마운트는 됐는데..
<yemharc> readytoact: 그냥 mount 요
<yemharc> ......
<readytoact> ㄱㄴ데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 근데 제가 붙인 디스크가 안보여요 -0-
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 그럼 안붙은걸텐데요
<readytoact> 아뇨 붙어서
<readytoact> 혹시나해서
<readytoact> fdisk로 확이도 했봤는데.. -_-ㅋ
<yemharc> metapholize:~ yemharc$ mount
<yemharc> devfs on /dev (devfs, local, nobrowse)
<yemharc> map -hosts on /net (autofs, nosuid, automounted, nobrowse)
<yemharc> map auto_home on /home (autofs, automounted, nobrowse)
<yemharc> 이런식으로 나올텐데요.....
<readytoact> root@vps:/backup/dump# mount
<readytoact> /dev/mapper/pve-root on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<readytoact> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<readytoact> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<readytoact> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<readytoact> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<readytoact> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<readytoact> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
<readytoact> /dev/mapper/pve-data on /var/lib/vz type ext3 (rw)
<readytoact> /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw)
<readytoact> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<readytoact> /dev/fuse on /etc/pve type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,default_permissions,allow_other)
<readytoact> beancounter on /proc/vz/beancounter type cgroup (rw,name=beancounter)
<readytoact> container on /proc/vz/container type cgroup (rw,name=container)
<readytoact> 붙인 디스크는 sdb 거드요..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ /backup으로 마운트해서 지금 쓰고 있는데.. 저 위에 아무리 뒤져봐도
<readytoact> sdb는 안보이네용;;;
<yemharc> 붙일때 옵션이랑 파티션 타입은요?
<readytoact> /dev/sdb1       /backup ext3    default 0       0
<yemharc> 음...... 아무 문제 없는데;;
<yemharc> unmount -> mount 다시 해 보셨어요?
<readytoact> 아.. -_-;; 지금 백업받는중이라
<readytoact> 그리고 가끔 재부팅도 해주ㅡㄴ데
<readytoact> 이게.. -_-ㅋ 정상 리눅스가 아니라 근가..
<yemharc> 음....
<yemharc> fstab에 선언해서 쓰시는거죠?
<readytoact> 예 미리 설정해서 부팅할때마다 마운트 되죠..
<yemharc> 연결이 되는거 보면 그것도 문제는 아닌거같고.....
<yemharc> ......그냥 안보일리도 없고
<readytoact> 음.. 지금
<readytoact> 메일박스 증설을 할려고 하는데
<readytoact> 디스크를 큰놈으로 새로 할라고... 아예 옮겨야해서 -0-
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 간단하게는 서버 멈추고 옮긴 다음 원래 자리에 마운트할 디스크만 갈아치우는게 있겠고
<yemharc> 상용이라 못 멈춘다면 따로 마운트로 추가하던가 미러링으로 싱크한 다음 새벽에 샤샥 하는게 있겠네요
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 이미 백업중이시라니 하고 계신듯 하고......
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 둘다.. 번거롭네요.. 라기보다
<readytoact> 귀찮네요;;
<yemharc> 다 그렇죠 뭐 -ㅁ-
<readytoact> 권한이랑 링크까지 복사하는 옵션이 있나요?
<readytoact> -_- 그냥 통복사 해버림 뭐.. -,.-
<yemharc> cp -arp던가 그래요
<yemharc> dd 사용할줄 아시면 그것도 좋고요
<readytoact> 서비스 죽이고 디스크 붙여서 복사하고.. 뭐 다시 마ㅏ운트 하면..
<readytoact> ㅇ...
<readytoact> dd는
<readytoact> 너무 오래걸려서
<yemharc> dd가 퍼펙트 카피이긴 한데 오래걸리죠.......
<readytoact> 사실 뭐..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 디스크추가나 이런작업은...
<readytoact> VPS라서 그냥 하나 붙이면 되는데
<readytoact> 테스트중인 VPS에 테스트하려고 메일서버를 올리고...
<readytoact> -_-;; 전 화장실 좀;;;
<Markers_> 저 혹시 우분투에서 이클립스 cdt 써 보신분 계시나요?
<yemharc> 약간이라면요
<Markers_> 이클립스 cdt 설치후에 헬로우월드 작성햇는데 컴파일이 안되는거 같은데 컴파일이 없어서 안되는건가요 'ㅅ'?;;
<yemharc> 아....
<Markers_> 혹시 아시는거 잇으신가요 '';;
<yemharc> 이클립스는 기본적으로 자바용이어서요.... 단순히 플러그인 깐다고 컴파일러가 깔리는건 아니에요;;
<yemharc> 음...... 윈도우에서 쓰시나요?
<Markers_> 아뇨 지금 우분투에서
<Markers_> 이클립스 cdt 설치를 햇엇거든요 ;ㅁ;
<Markers_> 얼추 검색해보니 컴파일러가 없다... 현재 상태가 이거인거 같은데 어떻게 해야될지를 몰라서;
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 New 프로젝트에서
<yemharc> C/C++ 프로젝트로 생성해서 해보세요
<yemharc> 윈도우면 MinGW나 Cygwin이 필요한데 우분투면 없어도 돌아갈거에요
<Markers_> 프로젝트는 만들어지는데
<Markers_> run을 못함 '';
<yemharc> cdt는 이클립스 플러그인으로 설치하신건가요?
<Markers_> 아뇨 따로 설치햇어요
<Markers_> 직접 받아서 ''
<yemharc> apt-get ?
<Markers_> 네
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 설정이 좀 필요한데...... 사실 가장 편한 방법은
<Markers_> apt-get으로 안하고 직접 사이트 방문해서''
<yemharc> apt-get install eclipse eclipse-cdt
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ..
<yemharc> Markers_: 평소에 우분투에 개발환경 세팅해 두셨나요?
<yemharc> 아니라면 설치할것들이 좀 있는데....
<yemharc> Markers_: http://blueye.tistory.com/26 요기를 참고해서 따라해보세요
<yemharc> 전 정작 cdt는 android_ndk용으로만 사용해서 C/C++ 단독으로는 자세히는 모르겠네요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -arp가 사실 정답이긴한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dd하면 디스크 파티션 사이즈 다르면 가끔 문제되는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 예를 들어 10기가를 20기가에 복사하고나니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 20기가짤 파티션이 10기가로 둔갑 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재 디스크 사용량은 20이라 된 상태에서 파티션정보에서 사용가능 최대가 10이 되버리는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : fdisk등으로 수정가능한듯하긴한데....dd하고 거기까지하면 시간이 무지 걸리니
<bridgebot> kfmes: kfmes : build-essential 패키지는 설치 하신거죠?
<bridgebot> kfmes : Markers_, build-essential 패키지는 설치 하신거죠?
<bridgebot> kfmes : 흠... 잠수
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아무도 없어요?
<razGon_web> 아무도 없으시구나...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (없는척)
<razGon_web> yemharc: 저 그거 먹었습니다.
<razGon_web> 비아그라 필름판...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2012/06/this-is-googles-new-nexus-tablet-the-nexus-7/
<razGon_web> 이거 나왔군요. 199달러라....ㅎㅎ 이거 완전히.... 중국제 패드는 짜져 있어 그러는 군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 일단 넥서스 브랜드니 OS도 그럭저럭 믿을만 할거 같고요
<yemharc> 근데 솔직히 구글도 이젠 안드로이드를 사생아 취급하는 느낌이 강해서 말이죠.......
<razGon_web> 가격이.. 참 착하네요. 문제는 울나라들어오면서 어찌할지 문제지만.
<yemharc> 요즘들어 더더욱 안끌려요
<yemharc> 차라리 우분투 모바일을 기대하고 있을 정도니까요
<yemharc> .........
<razGon_web> 저는 뭐 우분투 깔려고 하는 거니깐요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요즘들어 느끼는데, 안드로이드는 희대의 샛별이었다고 생각해요
<yemharc> (...........)
<razGon_web> 저는 예전부터.. 우분투 나 데비안을 ARM 아키텍쳐에 설치하는 고대하고 있었습니다.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 급하게 만들어진 놈이죠.
<razGon_web> 완벽하기 전에 나와서 완성화 되는 단계의 불완전 물질.
<yemharc> 애초에 스펙이 부족하고 베터리 라이프가 중요한 단말에서 자바를 돌린게 실수일지도 몰라요
<razGon_web> 오히려 유니티가 느린 인터페이스만 아니면 괜찮은데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 아, 정확히는 자바를 네이티브 앱처럼 돌린게 말이죠
<razGon_web> 배터리관리 부분은 리눅스도 약점이죠?
<yemharc> 시스템은 일관된 정책도 없고.......
<yemharc> 그건 아니라고 봅니다
<yemharc> 베터리 관리 부분에서, 안드로이드는 일단 네이티브가 아니라 더 소모가 컸던게 1차적 요인이지만
<yemharc> 그 이상으로 더 비중이 높았던건 시스템이 프로세스를 통제하는 일관된 정책이 없었던거라고 봐요
<yemharc> 예를들면 시스템 차원의 푸쉬 정책이 2.3이 되기 전까지 없었죠
<yemharc> 덕분에 하트비트가 쿵쾅쿵쾅이 아니라 쿵쿵쿵쿠쿠쿠쿠쿠쿵쿵쿵쿠루루루룽
<yemharc> (.........)
<yemharc> 예를들면 iOS나 윈모는 시스템이 제공하는 푸쉬 API가 있고, 그걸 통해 푸쉬 알림을 사용하면
<yemharc> 일정 시간마다 한번에 모아서 OS차원에서 보내주는 식으로
<yemharc> 베터리 소모 등을 통제했는데
<yemharc> 안드로이드 2.3 초반까지는 그게 없어서 각 어플이 독자적으로 보냈죠
<razGon_web> 아..
<yemharc> 그러다 보니 애가 자고 일어나면 굶어죽는 사태가 발생하기도 하고 ........
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 교통통제실이 없었다는 거군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그냥 중국 도로교통상황이라 보면 될거같네요
<yemharc> ......아 끔찍해라
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 리눅스는 있나요?
<yemharc> 그거야 시스템 정책이니 만들면 그만이죠
<yemharc> 근데 안드로이드는 둘 다 없었다는게 크죠
<razGon_web> 그렇군요. 그리 어려운건 아니였군요.
<yemharc> 시스템 통제도 없고, 네이티브도 아니고
<razGon_web> 그게 합성품이라 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 사실 합성정책 자체는 꽤 좋았어요
<razGon_web> 근데 왜 그렇게 만들었나요?
<yemharc> 다 기존에 있는 것들 (자바, XML)을 조합해서 개발자들이 접근하기도 좋았고요
<yemharc> 근데 여기서 또 다른 함정이 발생했죠
<razGon_web> 무언가 장점이 있었던거군요. 역시.
<yemharc> 제조사들의 알력싸움 == 표준규격 하드웨어 없음
<yemharc> 이게 생각 이상으로 심각한 문제를 유발해요
<yemharc> 기껏 개발자 접근이 용이하게 만들어놨더니
<yemharc> 이번엔 하드웨어가 난립해서 되려 떨어져 나가버렸죠
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하다못해 디스플레이 사이즈만 통일규격으로 했어도 이정도로 파편화가 심해지진 않았을거에요
<yemharc> CPU 3종, GPU 4종(맞나?), 디스플레이 해상도 7타입
<yemharc> 거기에 각각 커스터마이징이랍시고 시스템 레벨까지 수정한 제조사별 OS
<yemharc> 이쯤되면 전기종 지원앱 같은건 그냥 꿈이죠
<yemharc> 거기에 자유를 보장한다고 아예 "관리"를 안 해버린 앱마켓은 재앙에 가까운 수익률이고
<yemharc> 민주국가라고 경찰없고 환경미화원 없는건 아닌데 구글은 그것조차 안 해버렸어요
<razGon_web> 너무 통제가 없엇죠.
<razGon_web> 오히려 구글은 그런걸 바라고 잇었는듯...
<yemharc> 그리고 결과는 보는대로, 쓰레기 앱 범람, 악성코드 난립, 블랙마켓 활성화
<razGon_web> 베타테스터....
<razGon_web> 여태까지는 안드로이드 베타 테스터 였지 않나싶어요.
<yemharc> 솔직히 보고 있으면 구글이 무슨 생각을 하는지 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 그래서 더더욱, 적어도 기업에게 있어서 GPL은 약보단 독이라는것도 확신하게 됐고
<yemharc> 산업표준도 없이 개싸움을 하니 다같이 죽어가는 것도 실시간 감상중이고요
<Markers_>  kfmes, 아 관심 가져 주셔서 감사합니다. 어떻게 검색해서 햇네요 ㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 열띤 토론 중이었군요
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 넵. 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony님 애플계정을 등록해......놓은줄 알았는데 gmail이군요. 그래서 iChat에 뜨지 않은건가?!
<Seony> 제가 평소에는 ichat을 안켜서요.
<Seony> 잠시만요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 저도 안키는데 어제 보니까 오프라인인 사람도 일단 목록에 뜬다고 해서요
<Seony> 지금 켰습니다. gmail도 등록해놔서 아마 보일 거에요.
<yemharc> 허나 조만간 imessage를 위한 사전작업이죠 뭐 :)
<yemharc> Seony: 인증 대기중이라네요
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 바빠?
<imsu> 디아블로는 다 깨셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아직도 불지옥 1막을 못벗어나고있다.
<Seony> 불가촉 천민 유저라...
<yemharc> 전 5캐릭 만렙 + 불지옥 올클하고 정리했습니다 (...)
<Seony> 헐... 무쟈게 하셨군요
<yemharc> 아뇨 생각보다 금방 했어요 (....)
<yemharc> 적당히 무기 하나 들고 컨만 좀 되면 뭐 그냥저냥 깨지더군요
<Seony> 아이템이 그렇게 잘나왔어요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 어.....일단 그냥 '한대 맞으면 죽는다'를 전제로 깔고
<yemharc> 무기는 양손활 900짜리
<Seony> 야만용사는요?
<yemharc> 근접캐는 정말 힘들었죠 (.....)
<Seony> 악사야 그렇다치지만, 야만용사는 아이템 안받쳐주면 진짜 못하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 야만이 대충 피통 5.5에 방 2.4만인가 찍고 어거지로 깼어요
<yemharc> 근데 지금 디아 불지옥은 레벨링이 완전히 잘못됐어요
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 해요.
<yemharc> 예를들면 제 바바 스펙이 방어로 감소 72%, 저항으로 다시 60%인데
<Seony> 근데 보라돌이 난이도는 원래 의도하던대로 나오는 거라고 하네요.
<yemharc> 피통이 5.5잖아요?
<yemharc> 근데 불포니 일반유니콘 평타가 35만 정도에요
<yemharc> 그럼 얼추 계산해도 저 방어력에 3대 맞으면 죽는거죠
<yemharc> ..........
<Seony> 헐.. 유니콘..
<Seony> 유니콘 죽이면 그 알록달록한 동산에 뼈와 살을 분리해서 회를 뜨던데.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아주 그 자리에서 도축을 하던데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 불포니 돌때 무조건 챙겨가야 하는데 있어요
<yemharc> 추종자 : 요술사 = 스킬 매혹
<yemharc> (......)
<Seony> 음... 다들 요술사 데리고 다니는군요.
<yemharc> 유니콘 챔프를 만났다! -> 매혹을 건다 -> 3초동안 자신의 친구 2마리를 원! 킬! 내준다
<Seony> 그게 닭으로 만드는 건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 한마리한테 매혹을 걸어서 피아 구분없이 공격
<Seony> 아
<Seony> 저는 기사단원만 데리고 다녀서..
<yemharc> 기사단원은 액2부터 아무 쓸모가 없어요
<yemharc> 몹에게 돌진!!!.......하는중에 죽습니다
<yemharc> ........
<Seony> 좀 쓸모없긴 해요...
<yemharc> 여튼 지금 상태로 봐서, 2때처럼 재미있게는 못할거같고
<yemharc> 그냥 이쯤해서 접으려구요
<Seony> 이번 주나 다음 주에 1.04 패치 나오잖아요. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 대충 장비 팔아치우니 9만원 정도 나오는데, 그정도면 본전은 뽑은거 같고요
<yemharc> 아뇨 패치가 문제가 아니라
<yemharc> 디2의 재미는 템맞춘다->몹 학살->재밌다!->템을 더 맞춘다
<yemharc> 같은 순환식이었는데
<yemharc> 몹 학살은 둘째치고 템을 아무리 맞춰도 5대도 못 버티는데요
<yemharc> 것도 근접캐(탱커)가
<yemharc> 디아3 불지옥은 비유하자면 1945에 가까워요
<yemharc> 그냥 슈팅
<yemharc> .......
<Seony> 음... 좀 어렵긴 하죠. 그게 블리자드가 의도하던 거라고는 하지만... 근데 그런 것보다는 게임을 너무 성급하게 내놨다는 의견이 더 많더라구요
<Seony> 스토리도 어딘가 모르게 앞뒤가 안맞는 부분도 많고...
<yemharc> 제가 볼떄, 이건 어려운게 아니라 단순히 짜증나는거라고 생각해요
<yemharc> "어렵다"고 하기엔, 이거야말로 앞뒤가 안맞죠
<Seony> 인벤 디아블로3 포럼에, 어떤 글이 올라왔는데, 2년 동안 보관하고 있는 야동이라면서 할아버지 하나랑 젊은 여자가 같이 있는 사진이 올라왔거든요..
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<Seony> 리플에 어떤 사람이 "이거 제목 뭐에요" 라고 물어봤는데,
<Seony> 그 답변이 대박..
<Seony> 어떻게 하면 그런 센스가 나오는지... "레아와 졸튼 쿨레"
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 어떻게 해야 그런 센스가 나오는지 참 궁금하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음......그리고 디아랑은 별개로, 한국에선 점점 더 게임을 할 맛이 안 나는 상황이 되어가고 있어서 말이죠
<Seony> 운영이 개판이라는 소리는 많이 들었어요.
<Seony> 아직 미국섭은 접속이 안된다거나 하는 문제는 없어서 잘 모르겠지만..
<yemharc> 운영도 운영인데, 이번에 또 게등위였나 어디였나 한건 했거든요
<yemharc> 아이템 현거래 시장을 점점 음지로 밀어넣고 있어요
<Seony> 음... 평생 할만한 게임을 찾아야하는데, 진짜 할만한 게 없네요
<yemharc> 거기에 선택적 셧다운제인가 뭔가도 뜰어가고
<Seony> 와우 그거 할만한가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> WoW?
<Seony> 혼자서 몇번 해봤는데, 혼자 하니까 너무 재미없더라구요
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 와우는..... 지금와서 하기엔 좀 늦은감도 있긴 합니다만, 처음 하는거라면 재밌어요
<yemharc> 근데 만렙 이전까지가 튜토리얼이라는게 함정
<yemharc> .........
<Seony> 이브를 계속 하기에도 좀 힘들고... 역시 온라인 게임은 혼자서 하면 힘들더라구요.
<yemharc> 이브는 안좋은 기억이 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> LoL은 컨 딸리면 하기 어렵더라구요
<yemharc> 마비노기에서 광을 캔다->제련한다->(반복)->나 딴거할래!->이브를 한다->광을 캔다->(반복)->나 여행갈래!->무작위 워프를 실시한다->우주미아
<Seony> 아... 디아블로가 좀 제대로 나와줬어도 5년은 붙잡고 했을텐데..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 콘솔 게임은 거의 안 하는데, 아이러니하게도 지금까지 했던 게임 중 최고를 꼽으라면 PS2-Zone Of Enders II - Second Runner네요
<Seony> 저는 PSP Monster Hunter
<yemharc> 전 몬헌같은 리얼계 조작은 좀 싫어하는 편이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 좀 어렵긴 하죠
<yemharc> 어렵다기보다, 현실에서 못하는 액션을 [보려고] 게임하는 쪽에 가깝거든요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하네요
<yemharc> 그래서 몬헌은 안하지만 몬헌 분침 영상은 많이 봅니다 (.....)
<Seony> 음... 와우를 시작하기에 좀 늦은 감이 있다면, 다른 게임을 알아봐야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 요새 할 게임이 참......
<yemharc> 디아3 확팩이야 Kein Strikes back 아니면 Revenge of th Imperius 둘중 하나겠죠 (뒹굴)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐, 디아 각종 포럼(해외포함)들 보면 [다음에 타락하는건 누구냐]고 내기까지 하는 판이니까요 -ㅁ-
<Seony> 그러고보면 스타2 확장팩도 아직 안나왔네요
<yemharc> 군단의 심장 조만간 나오지 않나요
<Seony> 날짜 나왔어요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 날짜는 안나왔고 올해 안에 발매한다고만 되어있어요
<yemharc> 근데 이미 작년출시가 밀린거니 나오긴 하지 않을까 싶어요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 일단 예상은 7월이라고들 하는데
<yemharc> 아직까지 언급이 없는거 보면 그냥 루머같고요
<imsu> 게임 얘기인가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 낮잠 좀 잤더니 개운하네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아~ 이제 성정저리 한과목만 남았다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 성적
<yemharc> Seony: http://sinoru.wo.tc/iOS6_update_animation.mp4
<Seony> 오.. iOS6..
<yemharc> 디테일도_좀_적당히.orz
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 길고 피곤한 하루;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ?2|Darkness-Angel
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ?2|Darkness-Angel
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : PS2 경우에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 프레슬러 930D정도면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 충분합니까?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에뮬레이팅하는대에?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : i7에 330M써도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일부 타이틀은 예뮬레이터 옵션에 따라 무리가 따름
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일부 타이틀이란게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 어떤거 말하는건가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 굴리려는건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 뭐지ㅏ 2D의 극정점이라는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 유그드라 유니온이었나?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맞다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오딘스피어나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그람 그리모어
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 3D라면 절체절명도시 시리즈 정도?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 령 시리즈라던가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정도가 있겟네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 슈퍼로봇대전도 있고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그정도도 무리?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ?2|Darkness-Angel
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 옵션나름
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이랄까 저 스팩으로 시도하는 시점에서 gg
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 프레슬러 930D 4GB DDR2 5300 지포스 6200TC
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SSD32GB
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : gg치세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : cuda랑 다 되는대신 저건 아닌
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 PS2자체가 무리란거임?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 뭐지 PS2 초창기 게임인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 막말로 저건 뭡니까?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 빛의 성녀 라 퓌셀이랑
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 마계전기 디스가이아는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : gpu는 커녕 cpu조차 예뮬레이션 못 할 사항으로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어쩌라고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : P4정도로도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 잘돌던대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래픽이나 시퓨중 하나를 강화하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래픽코어의 가속기능은 그리 안 중요한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : cuda있고 없는게 하늘땅 차이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 6200에 뭘 바랍니까; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 930ㅇslRk
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 9XXX 시리즈정도로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 구매해올가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 9천대의 저가형들로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 9300이었나 9200이었나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런거면 될라나
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 메인 놔두고 왜 그걸로 할려고요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 메인에 코어 1개만 때줘도 비슷한 성능 나오겠건만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 괴악한게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 느려요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 속도안나노아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암만 미친듯이 조정해도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : VMware하고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다끄고 그놈만 돌리지않으면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 속도고 뭐고 하나도 안나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럴리가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 믿기지않겟지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사실인걸요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 슈로대 Z나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : MX돌렷을때
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 막 환청일어나고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전투화면은 무난한대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맵은 한 3배는 느리고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반 요금제 쓰는 일반 유심으론 모뎀작동 문제있는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쉐어링 유심 사러가야하나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 도착한거에요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : KT도 그장비라면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쉐어링심 내줄라나요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모뎀 ㄷ착했죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라지만..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맞다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 같이가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 와이브로 심은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 sk각
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안먹겠죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 님은 그걸로 kt가고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : KT와이브로 심
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sk경우 3g모뎀 무적이 그져 진리
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와이브로에도 먹는(...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 나중에 와이브로용 윈도 8 테블릿 나오길
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무제한은 아니란듯하지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기대하는 수 밖에없는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 듀얼벤드 모뎀도 있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3g + 와이브로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 와이브로용도 있어요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 외국선 와이맥스
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 던가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실험 좀 해보게
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제 폰번호로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무 문자나 보내보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보넷어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비스타용이라 그럭저럭 메니져 되긴하는데 유심탓인지 수시로 인식했다가 말았다가하네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ev-do/hsdpa듀얼 벤드 usb모뎀
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 국내 최초 sk 3g망 나올때 쓰던 예의 그넘임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Ư¡
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 표준구조를 가져서 mac/리눅은 물른이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 wm등에도 붙일수 있음(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유심탓인지 연결대기까진 되는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼 usb는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 연결 누르니 도중에 서버가 거부하네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍 아무거나 국내서도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 살수 잇는거라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흥미가 없고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이제 기대하는건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐 걍 이베이에서 10개 살까요? pcmcia타입
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 테블릿에 내장되서 나오는거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : x86 qjwjsdls dnls 8 vmfhdp
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여기 어제보니 한 두분 산다고했으니 팔고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ㅣㅅㄷqjwjs ehddqkshgotj
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : skdhsekaus
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : tp홀릭쪽에도 좀 팔고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : wjsghkrk ehlsekaus
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : wjfkaus ghrodsladlfkeh ehlwnqslek
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : wjdakfdy
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈 8에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : lte 되고 전화되고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : x86이고하면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 호갱님 되줄듯
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 어느 통신사건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정말로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제가 1개 쓰고 나머지 9개 팔아야하는데
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하아....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아에 처음부터 9분 모아서 10개 다 물량 할당하고나서 하는게 젤인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10명 모으기도 쉽지않네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10개 165.8달러라 뜨네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 16.58달러/개니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 환율이면 대충 개당 2만정도네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 택배비해서 2.5만인가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보낸거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가긴 갓나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 확인 불능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반 유심 쓰니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모뎀이 장치 붙었다가 떨어졌다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 난리치네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 메니져 기동하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정확히 말하면 서버쪽의 문제땜에 자꾸 이러는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모뎀에는 전용요금제 or 쉐어링만 허용인듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모델이 이런건가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 남은건 적당히 무적칩 하나 임대하면 될듯
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유상이라도 상관없으니 혹시 임대해주실분은....없을려나;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 무적칩 임대해서 써도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 와이브로 에그보다도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 느린거 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 느리기야하겠죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 와이브로가 고속망이니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 2~300k이상의 무난한 속도 내요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와이브로는 무제한 아니잔아요;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무제한 아닐꺼같으면 제 요금제 쉐어링 발급해서 쓰고말죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쉐어링 발급하면 요금 3천원 + 세금 300원 추가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 월 3300원
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통 무적칩 임대비가 10000~15000/월
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 5천원에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 40기가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무제한도 아닌걸로 3300원 낼바엔
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한달에 저거 다쓰면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헐?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저렇게 많이 줌?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미친놈이라고 봐야할지도..(지만 그거 넘어서 10만원 나온 전적이 잇음으로 무효)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 단 조건은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그정도면 가입해보겠는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : kt?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sk?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2년 약정 KT 3G 55 dltkd ghrdms ㅣㅆㄸ56 dltkddlejsrk?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ㅣㅆㄸWhrdms djfakqnxjdlswl ahfmrpTtmqslek
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : dkanxms ㅏㅆWhr wjsghkrl tkdydgksms ruddndp gksgotjaks rksmdgka
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : KT쪽 전화기
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사용하는 사람만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쳇
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쳇
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 3G는 기준이 55요금제고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 55이상인 사람은 달 5천
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 님이 1회선 더 파주세요~; (탕~)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미만은 달당 만원
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 약정 2년은 2만원
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 월
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2만이면....폰 요금제를 55가고 테더링할래요-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 55인데 단말기 제꺼니 할인 받으면 4만도 안 해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 속도가 이미 2배에서 3배
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기다가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안정성이 넘사벽
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : LTE가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 와이브로보다 초큼 더 빠른대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 커버리지 개판에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안정성은 정말 외곽 나가면 개판에 개판임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우니도 98에 쓰는 SSD가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : http://minimonk.net/3312
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이타입입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문제점 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우 제가 사는 지역은 중심가랑 고속도로근쳐만 커버리지고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커버리지가 전체를 덮지도 않아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이건 크게 문제될 사항인지는 시험해봐야 알겠지만 기본적으론 불안요소죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 3G쪽?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니면 와이브로?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와이브로죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3g안 되는 지역이 어딧어요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 남해안 무인도까지 커버하는데 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 울릉도/독도까지 이제 3g되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와이브로가 대충 커버리지 올레 홈피 기준으로 불안한 수준이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재로는 더 문제될지 몰라요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요금이 저렴하면 한번 해보겠지만, 안 그러면 도박할 이유가 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커버리지 기지국 박힌 이유가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 고속도로 전부 다 커버하기 + 전화국이니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 별도로 안 깔림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그져 전화국 옥상 + 고속도로변
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이게 전부
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이러다간 와이브로 안 되는데, lte는 될 판국
<yemharc> 실제로 LTE를 밀고 있잖아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래서 이러다가 그렇게 된다고요
<yemharc> 근데 참.... 원천기술까지 가지고 있는건 내다 버리고 뭐하는 짓인지.......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 양사 다 와이브로는 더 깔 생각이 없어보여요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한계가 있거든요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3.5/4의 차이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최대 속도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최대 수용 인원
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커버리지 확장 비용
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이게 대충 큰 요인이엥
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 더 보텐다라면 세계의 대세상 수출까지 고려
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와이브로 전적으로 미는 통신사는 없어요
<yemharc> 그게 지금와선 그런데, 막상 와이브로가 처음 개발된 시기를 생각해보면.........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lte라면 verizon, at&t등
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 많은 통신사가 밀고있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 기술적 한계랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모델 출시문제 겹친결과
<yemharc> 모델 출시문제는 핑계에 가깝다고 봐요
<yemharc> 실제로 '상용화'가 된 시점에서 다들 와이브로에 투자 안했잖습니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와이브로용 전화
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 망 깔려는 시기에 맞추어서 안 나왔죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3g랑 듀얼벤드 내놨다라면
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까 그게 핑계라고 봐요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문제없이 보급되었고, 기기 팔리면 망도 깔죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원래 기기 팔리면 망 깔고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 망 깔면 기기 팔려요
<yemharc> 그건 닭이냐 달걀이냐 문제인데, 어느쪽이 먼저라고 하긴 정말 애매하죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 한넘이 제동 걸리면 다른쪽도 결국 안 팔려요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 애초에 돈 되는 전화쪽은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모델도 안 나오는 판국에 깔고픈 통신사가 어디슴?
<yemharc> 근데 예전부터 지금까지 쭉 해온 통신사 정책들을 보면 이건 그냥 투자 안한거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<yemharc> 단적으로, 최근의 LTE 마케팅을 보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3g는 출시하기전부터 조금 깔았고
<yemharc> 제조사랑 손잡고 짝짜꿍 잘 하지 않나요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그당시 커버리지 지금 와이브로보다 암울했어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 이후 모델 나오고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대세도 기울어서 깔린거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 초기 모뎀부터 쓰던 인간입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : <-초기 2/3g듀얼벤드부터 쓰던 인간
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 시장요인상 투자부적격
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 이런거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실은 통신사가 규정 내세워서 놋북이나 타블렛용등을
<yemharc> 그러니까 와이브로도 투자 부적격 요인같은건 없었단거죠
<yemharc> 지금이야 LTE에 밀린다지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 발목잡은것도 원인중 하나에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와이멕스 카드 쓰면 국내에서도 통신되는데
<yemharc> 사실상 지금 LTE나 와이브로나 성능 제외하고 데이터 통신이라는건 똑같은데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 화이트 리스트니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 망할 전파 허가니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 별 난리법석 다 떨었죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 겹쳐서 해외단말이나 카드의 사용이 안 늘어났죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거떔에 와이브로 단말 자리 매꾸어줄넘들도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제대로 도입 못 되었죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최종적으로 수익성 악화를 낳았죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 법률적 문제랑 참 모든게 복잡하게 엃혀있어요
<yemharc> 와이브로 사업 한정으로요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제 와이브로 국내에서 이용 가능한건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인텔등의 주요 무선랜 회사의 듀얼벤드
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 주요 미국쪽 통신사 일부에서 나온 카드랑 언락모델 외장카드
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에그
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와이브로용 폰경우 나오니해놓곤 늦어지더니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 안 나옴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이베이등 뒤져봐도 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 세계적으로 그닥 못 뜬 기술이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lgu쪽 2.5g못지않게 마이너한 기술
<yemharc> 와이브로가 '못 뜬 기술'이라는건 좀 이견이 있네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 sk무적칩 하나 빌리고 와이브로모뎀 2만쯤 하는거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SKT던가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하나 사야겠음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1800hz대역폭을
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : lte로 쓰갯다던대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇게 되면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와이브로 써보고 안 될떄만 3g쓰면 되니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 외산 lte단말기
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가져와도 될려나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금도 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가능해요?>
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금도 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : lte데이터 통신 가능?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lte 다중 벤드 모델 있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아뇨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 기대하는건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 드로이드4
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 였는대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 쓰면 전화됨->통신됨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그놈은 1800뿐인대
<autowiz03> 전화기가 울립니다..... 시벨벨벨벨벨.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 900 and 1800이라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흐음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우리는 700쓰잖음?>
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 600이던가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 900보단 7~800쪽이 더 양호할껀데
<autowiz03> 아 ready to act 님 안녕하세욤~~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1800도 좋긴한데, 기지국 열심히 깔아야곘죠(...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 드로이드 5 가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 여기도 무적칩 남는분 없으신가보네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나와야
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나올까요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 국내서 쓸라나요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일단
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1280 720
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xoom2랑 둘 다 나올지 조금 미지수에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쿼티폰은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 봣어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 사과땜에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 듀얼밴드가 맞긴한거 같던대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "720"이 에러
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 800이 되야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 강제로 로테이트 해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -_-?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓸탠대말이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pc용 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 720이 어떄서요??
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디스플레이란건 주로 미디어 규격에 맞추어져요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 800X640 기준인 물건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 800은 표준도 아니죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 로테이션 강제로 맥여서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓰려구요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 720P에 맞추면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저게 맞죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무적칩 걍 중고딩나라에서라도 하나 업어야겠음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정규 비정규 해상도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안따지잖음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아는분 요금 보테드리는게 나을듯해서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 박고 보는거임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 내가 바라는게 하나 잇는대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여기저기 기웃거리는중
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈 CE때는 잇던 기능일탠대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 창 여러개 올려서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓸수있도록
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해줫으면 좋겟음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 프로그램 별로 로테이크도 되서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해상도 크면 클수록 다 써먹개
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 비효율의 극치
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래픽 부하등 많이 들고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안드로이드 연산 구조상 불가능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ios라면 모르겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서비스 아닌이상 백그라운드 프로세서는 다 suspend되는 구조인 os에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런걸 어떻게 구현함?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여러개 배치해놔도 활성화 하나뺴곤 다 중지되는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무슨 의미가
<yemharc> 음....?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오늘 저녁내로 못 찾으면 아무나 잡을 작정
<yemharc> 반대 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 설정.....이라고 해야하나 여튼 안해주면 백그라운드에서 돌아버리지 않나요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반 프로세서는
<yemharc> 실제 게임앱 개발할때 그거때문에 문제 생길떄가 좀 있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내리면 멈추어요
<yemharc> 음 지금 SDK에선 틀린건가......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래서 안드로이드의 경우 sdk라서 연산 효율 떨어지는데도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 프로그램 10개쯤 가동해도 괜찮잔아요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ios루트 획득후 10개쯤 켜보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미친듯이 버벅임
<yemharc> 개발할떄에 액티비티 관련해서 프로그램에 처리 안해주면 백그라운드고 나발이고 혼자 계속 돌아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전부 서비스가 되버리는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그래서 티스토어 같은데에 게임 출시할때에 백그라운드로 넣었는데 안멈춰 있으면 등록 못하기도 하고요
<yemharc> 어....... 제가 알기로, 자바로만 짜면 별 문제 없는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ndk는 안 멈추죠
<yemharc> NDK 이용해서 네이티브를 올리면 문제가 생겨요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sdk는 멈추어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 역으로 그게 문제될떄 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 체크하거나 다운받거나하는등은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내리거나해도 계속 처리해야하는데 만일 서비스로 안 해주면 내리는순간 정지
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 근데 문제라면 문제인게, 서비스로 돌 필요가 없는것까지 서비스로 돌려버리는 경우도 발생할 수 있다는 점이군요. 어차피 개발자 마음이고 구글은 노터치니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 sk커버리지는 별로지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요금은 싼듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1기가 1만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10기가 1.3만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 20기가 3만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 40기가 4.5만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우 1.3만짤 10기가면 충분하니
<yemharc> 흠
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<yemharc> 전 SKT유저지만 KT와이브로를 쓰고 있네요
<yemharc> 폰을 3.4로 돌리고 50GB(2.5만)을 추가하니 가격이 거기서 거기더군요
<yemharc> 에그는 폰 패드 놋북이 함께쓰고요
<yemharc> 그래서 마침 약정도 끝난 인터넷도 끊어버리고(?!) 에그로 해결합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<yemharc> 하지만 대용량 파일은 회사에서 -ㅁ-
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : kt는 1.1만이네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 20기가 2.1만
<yemharc> 음.... 저 가입할때 보니까 10G에 만원이던데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30기가 3.1만
<yemharc> 컴팩트 에그
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 50기가 4.1만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐 3g는 제껄로 쉐어링 하나 발급하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저거나 가입할까나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://www.wibrokt.net/sub03.htm
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 이렇네요
<yemharc> 아, 네 저거네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10기가는 약정도 필요없으니
<yemharc> 약정인데 말이 약정이지 대리점 가서 하니 "기계값은 저희가 내드립니다"
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 화......화이트리스트 괜찮을지도..........라고 생각했습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 중고딩 나라가면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와이브로 usb모뎀
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2만짤 널림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시가 2~2.5만쯤 해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 저거 내준다고 내세울필요도;
<yemharc> 중고.....도 생각 안해본건 아닌데, 일단 물어나 보자 하고 들어갔다가 어차피 기계값 안나가니 그냥 약정 건거죠 뭐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 약정자체가 싫어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 폰도 약정 즐이라 단말기 사서 쓰는데
<yemharc> 그래서 저도 폰은 일시불이죠
<yemharc> 근데 일시불이 안좋은게, 신형이 나왔는데 끌리면 지르는 불상사가..........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이베이라도 가세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 국내 ㄱ격 좀 비싸요
<yemharc> 아.....어차피 아이폰 써서요 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안드는 넥S 이후로 손 안대고 있습니다
<yemharc> ......어차피 회사에 널린게 안드폰이라 -ㅁ-
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 얼마든지 빌려 쓸 수 있는거군요 ^^:
<yemharc> 뭐?! 겔3가 나왔다고!
<yemharc> 그럼 회사에 요청해서 구매 -ㅁ-
<yemharc> 아닛! 넥서스 패드가 나와?!
<yemharc> 그럼 회사에 요청해서 예약 =ㅁ=
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐
<yemharc> 하지만 마이너 기종은 손도 못 대 본다는 단점이 있죠
<autowiz03> 분명히 출근은 어제 아침에 했는데 아직 회사네요
<autowiz03> 슬프다 화난다 배고프다...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (......);;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새벽에 적으시더니
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 퇴근하자마자 복귀?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 결국 그대로 밤셈?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저도 어제 집에가서... 괴롭힘에 5시까지 못자다가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 겨우 잠들었는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 8시에 장애가 ㅡㅡ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷ;
<yemharc> 사람이 잔인해지는 8시 인거군요 (.....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 정말... 이러다가 성격 나빠지겠다 싶더라구요;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 두분 다 뉴스에서 안 뵙길 빌어요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....오늘 진짜 지옥의하루였네요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<autowiz03> 아침 장애는 잘 처리 돼었느뇨?
<autowiz03> 나 방금도 키보드 아작 낼까 말까 고민했었드랬어
<autowiz03> 사장은 같이 밥 안먹어준다고 투덜거리고 , 난 어제 집에 못가서 집에 가서 좀 쉬고 싶어 죽겠구만
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네;; 저는 잘 해결했엉;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;; 그거 힘드시겠네요;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 왜 애꿋은 키보드를갈굽니까;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....원래 그럴때는 키보드가 제일 미워요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 모르겠음
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 사장은 왜 집에가서 밥 안먹고 같이 먹자고(....)
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  왜 안오세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  #webstandards
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어디요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무리 짜증나도 물건에 화풀이는 안 하다보니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  더블클릭
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<autowiz03> 그러게 재미있어 요즘 회사 돌아가는게 아주
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz03> 가는길에 밥도 좀 먹고 해야겠당... 모두들  조금 있다가 뵈요~~
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 세상에서 가장 같이 밥먹기 싫은 사람이 사장, 부사장, 이사진, 팀장
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 조심히 들어가세요~
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  속이 거북하죠
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀도 방귀가 자꾸 나오고..
<autowiz03> 차인표 분노 시리즈가 '홍콩 익스프레스' 라는 드라마에 나왔던 장면들이라는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아;; 분노의 양치질;
<autowiz03> 그 드라마 몇년 지난거라 찾아볼래도 잘 안찾아지냉...
<autowiz03> 소장하고 계시거나 다운 가능하신분 계시면 공유좀 ... 굽신굽신...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 토렌트에서 좀 찾아봐 드릴랬더니;; 하나도 안잡히네요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 요 몇일 집에 늦게 들어갔더니;; 어제 집에가서 계속 괴롭힘 당해서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 심심할떄 하라고 플스 샀는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 들고 집에 가는게 귀찮네요;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 인사과장도;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 팀장은 뭐...맨날 같이 일했었으니 패스~;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근무시간의 70%를 같이 있는 인간이니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구지 잘보이니 신경쓸 여지도 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10미터도 안 되는 거리에 저렇게 같이 있으면 어차피 다 보니 (...)
<Markers_> 저 혹시 우분투 네이티브로 사용하시는분 계시나요 'ㅅ'?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 많이들 계실걸요....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아마도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잠수 맴버의 1/4이상(...)
<Markers_> '';;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 집의 홈 넷웤 서버를 우분투로 때우지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방치중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서버니 당연히 고히 방치중이죠
<Markers_> 버츄얼 박스로 우분투를 긁적 긁적 만지고는 잇는데 네이티브로 설치해서 사용할까 말까 고민중이라 '';;;
<Markers_> 조용해졋다 ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 특별한 이유라도?
<yemharc> 현명한 서버관리자는 서버를 건드리지 않는 관리자입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가상화 쓰면 성능 하락 크게 없이 돌잔앙
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 업글하거나 뭔가 추가 안 하는한 건들수록 손해
<yemharc> 최고의 서버 최적화는 램을 늘리는것
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스스로 일을 자청해서 해놓고 잘못되면 일 더 늘어나죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 최고의 보안은 랜선을 뽑는것
<yemharc> 그리고 최고의 네트워킹을 제공하려면 1connect - 1accept
<yemharc> 크로스 케이블을 사랑합시다 (응?)
<Markers_> wine 설치해서 실행시키니 먼가 글 같은게 안 보이는데 이때 어떻게 해야되나요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 윈도우를 설치합니다
<Markers_> 음?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%202012-06-26%2021.15.49.png
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 갑작스런 의미 없는 스샷질
<Markers_> 흐엉 타이틀이 일본어다.
<autowiz_> 집이에요 베시시 ^-^* ~~
<Markers_> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐 벌써 들어가셨어요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : irssi 이신가보네요
<autowiz_> 도시락 사왔어 전자랜지 돌려먹을라궁...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 크로스라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 집에 하나 있을꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자작한거 15cm짤 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하도 쓸때가 없다보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좀 과장하면 저로선 1/100도 안 쓰는듯
<Markers_> acooda님 계시나요 'ㅅ'?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음...
<Markers_> 먼가 리눅스 알고는 싶은데 머부터해야될지를 모르겟네 -ㅅ-;;
<bridgebot> a-utowiz : 아아
<autowiz_> 커널 공부 어떠신지요...
<Markers_> 그게 머 어떤걸 참고해서 공부해야될지를 모르겟네요; 하다 못해 그냥 책이라도 알면 좋을텐데;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<Markers_> 우분투 설치햇다가 페도라 설치햇다가 -ㅅ-;; 이것저것해봣다가 안되서 그냥 접엇다가;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무제한 유심 구하지말고 걍 와이브로 2년 박아버릴까요?
<bridgebot> o-ming : 데모닉비월스타크, 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 월 5천원에 30기가
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  뭐하셨어요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 씻고 런닝맨 보고있었어요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  오오
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  조쿤요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  파이썬 공부하셨나요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 해야죠~ 같이해요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아까 안 하신 거예요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  밤에만 공부하시나..
<bridgebot> o-ming : 아까는 일하다왔죠 후하하
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  알바하시나봐요?
<bridgebot> o-ming : 네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 사무실에서 회사사람들이랑 술먹고 있는데, 야구 얘기 하다가... 내기 해서 내일 야구장 가기로 했는데;; 이거 웬 병림픽인지;
<autowiz_> 사무실에서 술...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희는 퇴근안하고 사무실에서 술 자주먹어요;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 거의 다들 퇴근 안하고 영화보거나, 음악듣거나... 게임 하거나...
<bridgebot> passinger_ : 움드드움드: 그건 정말 나쁜 습관이된다능...
<bridgebot> passinger_ : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그러게요....
<bridgebot> passinger_ : 전에 다니던 회사는 그걸 빌미로 주말 포함 일주일에 두세번 집에 갔어요...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 위층에 오락실 있어서 내기 게임 하고;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....(.....)
<bridgebot> 슁킷|호갱님 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아주 안좋네요 그거;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> passinger_ : 넹
<bridgebot> passinger_ : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 슁킷|호갱님 : 퇴근안하고
<bridgebot> 슁킷|호갱님 : ... 전 댜블 *-_-*
<bridgebot> 슁킷|호갱님 : 아님 -ㅈ- 기타연습?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;저희도 대부분 디아블로나 블러드앤소울? 인가 그거...
<bridgebot> 슁킷|호갱님 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : !@
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : !@
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : !옵 데모닉비월스타크
<bridgebot> o-ming : 데모님
<bridgebot> o-ming : 물어볼게 있어요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 채팅방에서 호출한거 확인할려면 어떻게 해야되죠?
<bridgebot> o-ming : !호출
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  님
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  뭐가요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아아
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그냥 스크롤 하시면 돼요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 빠르게 확인방법 없을까요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  알트+에프 키를 눌러서
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  자기 닉을 검색하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  따로 명령어가 있는지는
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  모르겠더군요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 그런가요; 훔;
<bridgebot> o-ming : 예전에 먼가 있었는데;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아세요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  호오
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  알게되면
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  알려주세여. 데헷.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 네 :)
<bridgebot> o-ming : 아
<bridgebot> o-ming : 오밍
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아오밍
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  야오밍이에요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : ...
<bridgebot> o-ming : 음.. 잠시 개인메시지 오면 소리나게좀 만들려고 조정중;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀는
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  채널명이 하이라이트되는데요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  거긴 안 그런가보네요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  호출되면 해당 채널명이 빨간색으로 하이라이트됨.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 저두 파란색으로되긴하는데;; 계속보고 있진 않으니..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  호출음이 안 들리세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  기본 설정은 호출되면 소리가 나도록 되어있을텐데요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 저는 안들리네요;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  설정 건드려보세요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 설정에서 보고있는데 뭐가먼지 애구..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://rgr.kr/bbs/data/rare/%BE%E7%B4%F6%C6%D0%B1%E2.jpg
<bridgebot> o-ming : 진정한 노가다..
<bridgebot> o-ming : 오밍
<bridgebot> o-ming : oming
<bridgebot> o-ming : 이제 되네; ㅎ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> o-ming : 윽.. 소리 너무커요 ㅋㅋ ㅠ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  zz
<bridgebot> o-ming : 데모닉님은 나이가 어떻게 되세요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 맥주 마시고 왔습니다. 데헷.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  열여덟짤이요. 데헷.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 어.. 엄청 젊으시네요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 부럽다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ȣȣȪ.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  꺄르르
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ee;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀는 영원한 젊음을 간직하고 있답니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저 노동의 극치는 뭡미;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  큐브의 신으로 불리는 분이심
<bridgebot> o-ming : ... 말하시는거 보면..한 40대정도 되셔보이는데;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그렇게 보입니까...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀 충격 먹었습네다.
<bridgebot> o-ming : ... 아니에요. 너무 점잖게 말씀하셔서.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ȣȪ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  일찍 철 든 거게지요..
<bridgebot> o-ming : 호오.. 근데 젊은나이에 벌써 맥주를...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  파이썬
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  잘 되가세요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  뭐 그렇고 그런 세상 아니겠어요?
<bridgebot> o-ming : 음.. 대략 C언어 배웠던 터라 크게 막히는건 없네요.. 아직까지는
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ȣȪ.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 인터넷에서 점프더파이썬? 이라는 PDF파일 받아서 보고있습니다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그거...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀도 잠깐 봤었죠.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 점프2파이썬
<bridgebot> o-ming : 근데 3버전이랑 좀다른거 같아요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  옛날에 작성한 거니까요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그래서일거예요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  최신 사항이 반영되지 않았겠지요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 흠.. print 사용하는데 안되서 한참고민한..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 휴가 때 바다가신다면 여기 참고하세요. http://imgnews.naver.net/image/021/2012/06/26/2012062601030224163002_b.jpg
<autowiz03> 송지호 좋겠네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최신 아니라도....;
<bridgebot> o-ming : !명령
<bridgebot> o-ming : -명령
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 수질 우수가 뭐랄까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가기 힘든 해수욕장이랑 직결인걸까요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그렇겠지요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  해운대는
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  없네요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 나두 맥주나 한캔 마셔야지.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  꺼억 트림이 나오네요. 맥주 마셨더니...데헷
<bridgebot> o-ming : .. 더러워 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  뭘요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  방귀도 자주 뀌는 걸요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋㅋ 아 맥주사로가야지 흠
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  맥주 마셨더니 방귀가 멈추더군요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋㅋ 더러어 애흄
<bridgebot> o-ming : 아 죄송해요 ㅋ 심심해서 그랬어요 ㅠ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  앗 게임하러 갈게요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  잠수 뿅!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 우분투 채널도 또 썰렁해졌네요
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 여러분 아름다운 밤이에요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ... 음(2)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후 지치는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 22페이지쨰 체크중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다 체크했으니 포스팅이나 ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (언제 잘꺼냐!;;)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 열심히 달리는중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흑흑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : chainfire 이분은 정말; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : android, wm7, ios등등용 다 만드시는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 수준이 ㄷㄷ함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 감히 상상도 못할 물건들을 픽픽 던지시는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 예를 들어 안드로이드에서 egl처리 드라이브를 개조하여
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다른 계열의 gpu용 어플을 구동시키거나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 부트과정을 후킹해서 부트 에니메이션으로 출력하거나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 보안등 극도로 강화되고, ota keeper까지 포함한 슈퍼유져 관리자를 내놓거나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : dslr컨트롤러를 내놓거나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : usb호스트 관련 던지시거나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이번엔 커널의 램디스크레벨에서 정의해서 작동하는 부분을 무시가능하게하는 어플을; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이건 넘 민감한가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 포스팅 못하겠음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 악용할까봐 무서운
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후...페이스북 언제 정신차릴려나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아니 https도입해놓곤
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 왜 예외를 남겨둔걸까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모바일사이트랑 전용 어플도 https넣는거 불가능 아닐껀데 남겨둔
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 보안 설정에서 아무리 https사용 체크해도 무용이네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모바일이나 어플 쓰는경우 걍 다 빠지네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가볍게 세션이랑 쿠키 훔쳐서 쓱싹
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 포스팅 다 해가는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안드로이드 커널 기준이
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 2.6.35에서 3.x.x로 옴겨가면서 바뀐점들
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://dateno1.egloos.com/1184704
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 경고 : 영어 울렁증 있으시면 링크 열지마세요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 포스팅 완료
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://dateno1.egloos.com/151347
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 최상단의 오늘 날짜분 포스팅 완료
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한개는 파일 첨부 제작자분의 경고대로 안 했고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한넘은 악용 염려되서 포스팅 안 함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후 시험이랑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 업데이트 할껀 낮에 해야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 조..졸립;
<razGon_web> 거짓말 장이들.
<razGon_web> 여기서 한숨짓네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-27
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_web> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> razGon_web, Hi
<razGon_web> http://j.mp/Mo8rjA
<razGon_web> 전에 말씀들었던 utorrent server에 대한 다른 버전이 있었더군요.
<razGon_web> transmission-demon
<Seony> 오...
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 이거 킵해놨다가 나중에 한 번 해봐야겠어요
<razGon_web> 서버보다 번거러움은 적은거 같아요. ㅇ
<razGon_web> 일단은 저도 저거 함 설치해볼까 합니다.
<razGon_web> 우분투4안드로이드는 언제 나오려나?
<razGon_web> 넥서스7에다가 심어서 서버컴하고 연동하고 싶은데..
<yemharc> 안타깝게도 아직 베타 소식도 없어요
<yemharc> Seony: 계세요?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 맥미니 서버 vs 타임캡슐 vs 온라인 백업 중에 뭐가 제일 좋을까요?
<Seony> 가격순이네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 온라인 백업 -> 맥용 온라인 백업 업체
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠
<yemharc> 사실 이번에 레티나북 사면서 학생할인으로 예산이 좀 남아서요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uiroWBkdFY
<yemharc> 이참에 같이 살까 어쩔까 고민중이에요
<Seony> 아무래도 돈이 된다면 맥미니 서버가 낫죠.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쿨럭
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 초보 기술의 압박
<Seony> 이래저래 활용할만한 부분도 있구요..
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1초도 안 되는 시간당 1개씩 땜하는게 초보 기술이냐!;;
<yemharc> 그거야 아무래도 서버니까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그런 능력 있으면 저런 영상 안 보죠(...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 그래서 돈이 되면 맥미니 서버가 낫죠.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우분투요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : xoom등 쓰세요
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 여러가지 의미로 봤을 때 타임캡슐은 별로에요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이넘이랑 엑패s던가?
<yemharc> 타임캡슐은 편하긴 한데 말이 많더라구요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 기타 몇몇 기종은
<yemharc> 발열이나 내구성부터 시작해서 말이죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이미 vnc가 아닌 네이티브 나와있어요
<Seony> 타임캡슐 사느니 그냥 외장하드가 나을 거 같아요
<yemharc> 흠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 동감
<yemharc> 아....맥미니 서버도 대충 100만원 하던데.........
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 차라리 자주 백업하겠음(파티션쨰로)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이미지라도 뜨면 되죠
<Seony> 어차피 AEBS에 USB포트가 있어서 거기다 외장하드 달면 되요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 맥미니 서버에 DDNS 잘 먹히나요
<yemharc> 아니....이건 어차피 서버 역할은 아닌가.....
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 아.....이놈의 사과중독 ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 생각해보면 가성비가 나쁜건 아닌데 말이죠.
<Seony> 용도가 단순히 백업용이에요?
<yemharc> 일단 백업이 주체인데, 맥미니 서버를 구매한다면 괴롭히겠죠 (...)
<Seony> 단순히 백업이 주 목적이면, 외장하드 연결하고 rsync 돌리는게 제일 속편해요
<yemharc> 그게 사실 그것도 참 고민인게
<yemharc> 최근들어 앱스토어+iCloud 콤보를 쓰다보니 백업 필요성도 점점 낮아지는 느낌이거든요
<yemharc> ........
<yemharc> 얼마전에 아이폰 복구했는데 보고 있던 사파리 탭까지 복구되는거 보면서 좀 감동했어요
<yemharc> 그리고 OSX랑 통합작업 하는거 보니 아마 OSX에 대한 백업도 조금씩 통합되지 않을까 싶고요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<yemharc> (그리고 iCloud 용량을 판매한다!)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 확실히 백업용이라면 가볍게 이미지 뜨는게 낫죠
<Seony> 음... 맥북을 icloud로 백업하려면 용량이 좀 되야하지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 아마 그건 선택적으로 하지 않을까요
<yemharc> 메일박스 같은건 안해줄거 같고요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<yemharc> 애초에 그래서 iCloud 메일계정이 있는거라 보거든요
<yemharc> 저도 그래서 보관메일은 요즘 iCloud 아카이브에 던져놓기도 하고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 필요해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 자료째로 다 백업해야하는지라
<yemharc> 자료 통으로 백업은...... 아마 안하지 않을까요
<yemharc> 그건 돈받고 해준다고 해도 만만치 않을건데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<yemharc> 아이포토 라이브러리나 뭐 그런건 될지도 모르겠는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 파티션을 쨰로 이미지 뜨던지 하면 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : raw로 백업하면 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제경우 놋북의 전 파티션을 압축율 걸어서 raw로 뜹니다
<Seony> 아이폰 정도야 아이클라우드로 백업/복원이 현실적인데, 아무래도 컴퓨터는 좀 그런거 같아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하면 되요
<yemharc> 일단 용량이 만만치 않으니까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 솔직히 최신과 그 이전만 있으면 되니까
<Seony> 맥은 라이브러리만 백업/복원하면 100% 돌아와요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 테라급 외장하드 물려서 뜨면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제경우 물리적 불량까지 상정한거에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 복구만 바라는거면 20기가짤 os파티션만 하면 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ssd를 raid0으로 쓰면 여러모로 신경 쓰이는법임 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 근데 라이브러리 용량도 만만치 않더라구요
<yemharc> 제가 끽해야 6개월 쓴건데 라이브러리 용량이 15GB.......
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여튼 테라급 외장 하드 쓰면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 백업본 2개쯤 유지하는건 크게 어렵지 않음
<Seony> yemharc: 임시폴더 지워주면 되요
<yemharc> darkness-angel : 그게 귀찮아서 더 편한 방법을 찾는거죠
<yemharc> Seony: 임시폴더가 정확히 어디어디에요?
<Seony> 잠시만요. 제 라이브러리 좀 볼께요
<yemharc> 이걸 다 날려도 되는지 아닌지 아직 정확히 판단이 안되서......
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 사용중인 프로그램 저장후 다 닫고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 임시폴더로 분류되는넘은 내용물 다 지워버리세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 리붓하면 어차피 전부 복구 됨
<yemharc> 라이브러리에는 각종 설정파일도 다 들어가 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : yemharc님//아무리 귀찮아도 이게 젤 확실해요
<yemharc> 말 그대로 OS와 앱의 모든게 저기 다 모여있는거라
<Seony> yemharc: 일단 기본적으로 $HOME/Library/Cache 하구요...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 파티션을 째로 이미지 뜬거보다 더 확실한게 어딧어요 ^^;
<Seony> 캐쉬 폴더 내에서 com.apple.Safari 이게 사파리 임시폴더구요..'
<Seony> Darkess-Angel_N: 맥은 라이브러리만 카피해도 100% 똑같이 돌아와요.
<yemharc> 캐쉬 안쪽은 폴더까지 날려도 별 상관없지 않나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안 돌아오죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 예를 들어 하드가 물리적으로 망가지거나 하는경우는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 답 없ㅇ므
<Seony> 날려도 되긴 해요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 라이브러리만 복구해선 자료는 다 사망
<Seony> Darkess-Angel_N, ㅎㅎ 너무 앞서나가시네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 이런 최악까지 고려하는거에요 ^^;
<yemharc> 전 자료는 어차피 드롭박스 올라가 있고, 그 외 자료는 아이튠즈서 다시 받으면 그만인 상태라서요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 꼴랑 256기가밖에 안 되는지라
<yemharc> 용량 큰 동영상같은건 딱히 저장 안하는 스타일이라
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 압축율 걸면 100기가정도의 이미지 나옵니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 2개 해봤자 합쳐서 250?
<Seony> 아이튠즈 폴더 자체 용량은요?
<Seony> 아마 앱까지 있어서 꽤 될 거에요
<yemharc> 아, 현재 에어에 용량이 없어서 앱은 없애버리고 아예 싱크를 안합니다 (....)
<yemharc> 그래서 지금은 음악하고 팟캐스트만 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 그건 다시 받으면 되는거니까요
<Seony> 아... 에어라서 그런 문제가 있군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그래서 이번 프로는 SSD 무조건 최고사양으로 (.........)
<yemharc> 돈이...그냥.........부왘.............
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<Seony> 저도 250기가짜리 SSD 쓰는데, 아직 100기가 남았어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 맥이 쓰면 쓸수록
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 256기가짤 용량 유동적
<yemharc> 시스템 관리 차원에서는 데비안 떄 이상으로 게을러지는거 같아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 10~110기가 왔다갔다하는
<Seony> 많이 게을러지죠. 그리고, 포맷해서 다시 구성하는 게 엄두가 안날 정도구요..
<yemharc> 네;;
<yemharc> 사실 하자고 들면 별거 아닌데
<Seony> 저도 저번에 포맷하고 재설치 했다가, 정말 엄두가 안나서 그냥 라이브러리 덮어씌웠어요..
<yemharc> ......지금도 깔끔하게 잘 돌아가는데 왜 하나 싶고요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저도 서브에 8깔까했는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 매너리즘
<yemharc> 라이온 넘어와서 프로그램들이 전부 .app로 설치되니까
<Seony> 근데, 웃기는 게요,
<yemharc> 이젠 시스템하고 다들 독립적이더라구요
<Seony> 라이브러리 덮어띄우니까, 내가 왜 포맷을 했는지... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (...)
<Seony> 이럴거면 포맷한 시간이 아까운 문제가... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 맥포트 깔고 시스템 주물럭거린거 아니면 딱히 이유도 없고요
<yemharc> 있다고 해도 그냥 권한복구 한번 돌리면 (.......)
<Seony> 사실은, 라이브러리 덮어씌우지 않으면 메일함 같은 경우는 복원이 좀 어렵거든요...
<yemharc> 전 메일함은 딱히 신경을 안 써서요
<Seony> 네. 맥이야 뭐... 권한복구 돌려주면 다시 원상태로 돌아오니...
<yemharc> 사실 처음에는 이거 날아가면 골치아픈데.....하고 있었는데
<yemharc> 승리의 아카이브 (.....)
<yemharc> 저장할 메일만 아카이브 보내서 정리하면 메일 복사본조차 저장 안하게 되더군요
<yemharc> (하드에 복사하는)
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 사실 메일로서의 기능은 gmail이 더 좋아요
<Seony> 뭐 어찌됐든 저찌됐든, 맥에서의 복원은 라이브러리가 제일 중요하니까 사실상 그거만 잘 보관하면 땡인거죠.
<Seony> 뭐 심지어는 사용 중인 프로그램 옵션까지도 다 갖고있으니..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그게 제일 좋더라구요
<Seony> 옵션에 창 크기까지 저장되어있어서 포맷하고 라이브러리 복원하면, 사실상 포맷은 하나마나 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보통은 깨끗해진 기분을 느껴야 하는데
<yemharc> 그것도 덮어씌우기 전까지만 .......
<Seony> 땀에 쩔은 상태에서, 샤워만 하고 다시 땀에 쩔은 옷을 입은 기분이랄까요.. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 개인적으론 그런거 복구되는걸 선호함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 너무 심하게 저장해두면 결과적으로 포맷한 효과가 넘 적죠
<yemharc> 어 근데
<yemharc> 결과적으로 시스템 자체는 청소가 된 거잖아요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 정리할려고 밀었는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거의 정리된게 없다는 느낌이죠
<yemharc> 대청소 했다고 장롱에 옷 버리는건 아니니까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 잡동사니가 많아서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 정리할려고 ㅊ웠는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 치우고보니 그대로
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이러면 무슨 의미가;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 바닥의 먼지만 치워서는
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 크게 의미가 없죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가끔 이런 문제로 고민을 ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 사실 방법은 간단해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 분명히 편하고 좋은건데 막상 효과가 없어보여서 우울해지죠
<yemharc> 그냥 싹 포맷하고 모든 설정을 다시.......................... orz
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 시간이 넘 걸려요
<yemharc> 윈도우 재설치는 보통 5시간이 걸립니다 (응?!)
<Seony> 다음달에 푸마 나오면 그때는 포맷하고 재설치 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 5시간이라
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 0하나 붙어요
<yemharc> 전 지금 상태면 산사자 나와도 맥이 도착 못하는 불상사가 일어날 판이에요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 예? 그 방대한 시간에 뭘하냐고요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 프로그램 재설치하고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 초기 설정등 제맘에 들게
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다 일일히 맞추는거죠
<yemharc> ..............
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그렇게하고나면 몇십시간 날아감
<Seony> 흐... 그게 싫어서 맥 사용 중입니다.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 이해 못하는건 아닙니다만
<yemharc> 50시간이면 이건 거의 상용서버급인데요
<yemharc> .........
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 맥같은건 안 바라는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 솔직히 설정이랑 어플해서 한번에 개당개당 백업하는 수단이 필요한 판국
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 윈도의 설정 폴더 백업하면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 정체불명이랑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쓰레기도 잔득
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제컴 좀 많아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 서버기능이랑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모니터링 기능이랑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 영상/그래픽/사운드 편집
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 각종 시험이랑 가상머신등의 환경 설정
<Seony> 귀찮아서 ㄸ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다시 겜이라던가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 별걸 다 해요
<Seony> 이런 저런 이유로, 암튼 맥이 편합니다. 복원도 편하고 백업도 편하고 유닉스고...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 놋북이지만 데탑급 성능 가지면 이렇게 되요(...)
<yemharc> 음. 그 심정은 아마 이번에 느껴볼 수 있을거같네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 으앙; 프로그램 ㅇ버데이트 되었는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐라는지 모르겠음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : changelog가 중국어 전용
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 물른 어플자체도 중국어
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.storm.smart
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제가 아는 범위내에서 무료플레이어중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이 이상의 어플은 업습니다
<Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 무선으로 벨을 켰다 끄도록 하는 것이 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 목적이 제방에서 스위치 누르면 벨이 접수하는 곳에서 불이 켜지도록 하려고 하는데 말이죠.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 블투는...힘들꺼고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : wifi로 연결하거나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : rf 좀 강한거 쓰셔도 될지도
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<razGon_web> 무선으로 벨을 켰다 끄도록 하는 것이 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 목적이 제방에서 스위치 누르면 벨이 접수하는 곳에서 불이 켜지도록 하려고 하는데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 혹시 지마켓이나 다른 홈피몰에 잇는게 있을까요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어제도 5시에 잤는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아침부터 공격 계속 들어오네요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아놔;
<bridgebot> 오리 : razgon_web 무선 전등 스위치 있어요.
<bridgebot> 오리 : razgon_web http://tvpot.daum.net/clip/ClipView.do?clipid=4081948
<bridgebot> 오리 : http://4ccd.net/246
<bridgebot> 오리 : http://korean.alibaba.com/products/wireless-light-switch.html
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 새벽 포스팅한거 겨우 시험 끝
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : tv리모컨이면 적외선이잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 직진성밖에 없으니 장애물 있으면; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그거뺴면 적외선이 젤 싸고, 간편하고 좋죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠냐
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 보안보단 편의성을 찾는거보면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저도 글러먹은
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 원래 안드로이드
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 커널의 램디스크의 default.prop뜯어고쳐서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ro.secure였나 값을 1로 안 하는한 adb로 터미널 접속시 #이 아닌데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : $이면 일부 작업 문제있고해서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 귀찮다는 이유로 adbd교체해서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 해당값 유무랑 무관하게 #으로 되게 만듬(....;)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 보안따윈 다 천당행
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 걍 usb연결하면 #이니 패스워드쯤 ㄱ볍게 뚤림
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 랄까 애초에 리커버리 가면 다들 저러니 무시해도 되나;
<razGon_web> 그렇군요. 근데 중간에 장애 물이 있스비다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  조용하네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  hi
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네 안녕하세요
<ChristopherNg> Seony: Hello
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://blog.naver.com/kipfa/70141140946
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 데모닉비월스타크: 플스 있으세요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아니요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 음... 그렇군요;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://maria.chuing.net/zboard/revol_getimg.php?id=humorb&no=8998&num=0&fc=757045483e068dd58bf85246b39be94d
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저게 무슨뜻인지....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  블소 게임인데
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  프롤로그에서 홍문파가 멸문하고 사부님이 죽거든요. ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  심심하시면 이거 해보세요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://blockly-demo.appspot.com/blockly/demos/maze/index.html
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 좀;; 지루한 게임이네요;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 저렇게 반복적이고 단순한거 잘 못해서;;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://gaddongyi.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/%EC%9D%B4%EC%A7%81%EC%97%90-%EB%8C%80%ED%95%9C-%ED%98%84%EC%8B%A4%EC%A0%81%EC%9D%B8-%EC%A1%B0%EC%96%B8/
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 으 ㅁ냐
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 잠시 재접합니다
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://lovesera.com/tt/721
<readytoact> -_-z
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 젤리빈(안드로이드 4.1?) 공개
<readytoact> 아흑...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 5시를 알려드립니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10초 늦으시다니 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : http://2cpu.co.kr/data/file/hardware_2011/237830481_07dccbd5_DSCN7643.JPG
<bridgebot> o-ming : 신기하네.. 저건 뭐죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 투렉스 아파트라는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 케이스입니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://windowsforum.kr/3369695
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여유 되시는분 압축 풀리나 봐주세요
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 흠.
<ChristopherNg> Seony: Hello sir!
<autowiz_> 으아아아
<autowiz_> 고물 자동차로 180km/h 찍었어요... 칭찬해주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자랑이라니;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사망 위험에 도전하신건데
<autowiz_> 차마 200은 못 찍어서 아쉽
<autowiz_> 엔젤님 hanirc 지금 charset 뭘로 되어 있나요?
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<autowiz_> 새벽1시15분에 움트다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하ㅔ요
<autowiz_> 오늘 660km 운전했음둥
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;;헐;;; 660 km;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 부산갔다오셨어요?;;
<ndsin> 660km이면 대한민국 가로로 왕복한 간지
<autowiz_> 목포 출장 갔다왔어욤
<autowiz_> 앤신님 하이용
<ndsin> 방가요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐킈.. 돋네여
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아; 저희 오늘 목동케이티에 ddos맞아가지고;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 동아일보 메리츠증권 새누리당 중앙일보 다운
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (....)
<autowiz_> ddos 맞으면 조치 어떻게 하냥
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥 null0 밖에 방법없죠뭐;
<autowiz_> isp 전화해서 좀 차단해달라고 해야하나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 대역폭 많으면 acl 걸고 버티는데;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네 보통요;;
<ndsin> 해당 공격ip 다 차단 격?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 목적지를 차단하죠...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 소스가 아니고...
<ndsin> 그러면 목적지 대상 서버들 접속 안되잖아요?
<autowiz_> 라인을 살릴려는거군
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네 물론요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : autowiz: hanirc오셨네요
<autowiz_> 그렇게 안하면 그 라인에 물린 모든 서버가 통신불능되기때문인데
<ndsin> 대를 위해 소를 히생한다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : acl로 udp 40G 까지 버티다가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 갑자기 튀어 올라가지고;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아;;; 진짜 오늘 ;;길고 긴 하루였네요]
<autowiz_> 어제도 전쟁이었다고 하더니
<autowiz_> 오늘도 길고긴 하루였군
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네;;; 어제도 5시에 잤는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 또 장애가 ;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 내일은 제발 평화롭길 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 오늘은 일찍 자야겠네요
<autowiz_> 아 난 아침9시에 장애 나서 한시간 동안 후다후닥 한다고 정신하나도 없었다가 12시쯤에 목포 출발했다가 집에 오니까 11시30분
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 창문 열어놨더니 바람때문에 방문이 자꾸 저절로 열러서... 8키로 짜리 아령을 놨는데
<autowiz_> . /tmp 100% 크리 ㅎㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그래도 열렸어요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : tmp가 100%::
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<autowiz_> 방문에 뭔가 걸리는 걸쇠 같은게 없는건가.
<ndsin> tmp 100% 되면
<ndsin> 부팅 안되나요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이상하게 방한개 문이... 꼭 안닫아 지더라구요;
<autowiz_> 보통 unix 는 tmp 가 메모리쪽에 걸려있어서 재부팅 하면 부팅은 되는데
<autowiz_> 임시파일을 /tmp 로 쓰고 있던 프로세스가 바보가 되거나 다운되버리지요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 디비가 못올라오는 함정이;
<ndsin> 일단 부팅은 되니까
<ndsin> 부팅해서
<ndsin> 용량 확보하고
<ndsin> 다시 재부팅하면
<ndsin> 서비스 제대로 올라오겠네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : autowiz: 근데 tmp에 뭐가 그렇게 만들어진거에요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 세션인가...
<autowiz_> os 가 바보가 되지는 않았더라구요 대신 업무용프로세스가 죽어버려서 /tmp 마구 먹어치우고 있는 파일 echo > /tmp/hacmp.out 때려서 0 바이트 만들고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_systems#Disk_file_systems
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하핫;
<autowiz_> 프로세스 올리고 원인 찾아서 에러 프로세스 재기동 시키고 끝났어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게 많았나요; ㄷㄷ
<ndsin> 아니 난 근데 ndsin 인데 왜 n-dsin으로 나오지 ㅡㅡ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : autowiz_님//utf-8요
<autowiz_> 프로그램이 이중으로 돌아가면서 나중에 실행된 프로그램이 sock 통신이 안되니까
<autowiz_> 소캣에러 메시지를 뿌리는데 이게 초당 30mb 수준이야
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원래 ddos걸리면 답 안 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 특별한 답 없음
<autowiz_> 원인 찾는동안 몇분에 한번씩 계속 echo > 때려 줬다는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 그 서버 버려야죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐ㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : cat /dev/null >
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 /tmp의 그 문제 /var쪽은 괜찮지 않았나요?
<bridgebot> a-utowiz : 저도 a-utowiz 로 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : n-dsin님//대체 어떻게하면 /tmp가 꽉찹니까;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좀 키우세요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어차피 tmpfs쓰니까 키워둔다고 상시 램 소비하는것도 아니잔아요
<ndsin> 저 아닌데 흑 전 서버 관리자 아님 흑흑
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 서비스에 따라서... 그럴수도 있죠뭐 아무리 커도;
<autowiz_> 2기가 이긴 했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 그거 모니터링해서 정기적으로 /tmp를 정리하는 방법도 있었던듯한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자세한건 잘 모르겠음
<autowiz_> 초당 30mb 씩 차 올랐어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 데몬중 한넘이상 맛 간거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ; 역시 대형 서버는 다르군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 간단하게 2기가인데요라고 말할수 있고 ㅠㅠ (하긴 지금 놋북 8기가인데도 2기가 램디스크 잡아놨지만)
<autowiz_> 오늘 드라마 "유령" 도 못보고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : tmpfs정말 nt에서 구현할 방법 없나 고민중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 골치아픈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램디스크 크게 잡고프긴한데
<autowiz_> ms 들어가서 만들어주세요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 솔직히 고정사이즈인데 시스템 메모리의 25% 초과하는건넘 위험하니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 16기가 가야하나 고민중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러면 8기가 늘어나니 간단하게 4기가쯤 더 할당할껀데 에구구
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글링하니 뭔가 나올듯말듯해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몇시간 뒤지다가 gg친
<ndsin> 압
<ndsin> 갑자기 라면이 땡기네..
<ndsin> 지금 라면 먹으면 2시때도 못자는데 헝
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐ㅋㅋ 새벽 라면ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저녁 라면 먹었다는 ^^V
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 치명적인데;;
<autowiz_> 고등학교때 좀 마른 친구가 있었는데 보약을 먹어도 살이 잘 안찌는 타입이라
<ndsin> 지금 자야 7시에 일어나는데 흑
<autowiz_> 하루는 그 어머니가 저녁에 라면을 끓여줬더니 다음날 이 친구가 얼굴이 좀 부었는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러고보면 기존의 램디스크도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브 올리는건데
<autowiz_> 그 어머니는 살이 찐줄 알고 저녁마다 라면을  ... 보글보글 보글보글
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 젤 큰 문제가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램에서 가변으로 할수는 있어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 위에 구멍나는 소리가 여기까지 들리는;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 문제는 현행 nt커널이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가변 사이즈 타입 파티션따윈 뭔지 못알아드심
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 알아드실 기세가 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 고정사이즈를 멕시멀로 잡아두고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사용하는 실재만큼만 먹게 구현해야하는데
<ndsin> 헐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : gc포함하면 꽤 복잡한 구조고, 잘못하면 디스크 충분하다고 인식하는데 추가할당 문제로 문제 일으킬수 있는 위험성도 있어서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 과연 누가 개발 시도할지 미스ㅔ리
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 인터넷에 보니까
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 만주어를
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 공부하시는분들이 계시던데;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 만주어를 공부하면 어디에 쓰이는걸까요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금 만주어를 100% 완전하게 구사할 수 있는 사람은 전세계 100명도 안된다는데(....)
<autowiz_> 뭐 어느정도 말만 통하는 수준을 원하는것일 수 도 있고 ...  여행가이드건 무역업자 이건
<autowiz_> 취미아니면 일때문에 배우는걸거 같군
<ChristopherNg> Seony: Q/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글 io첫번쨰날꺼 보는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이베이에서 정식 발매되기전에 새 넥서스 볼수 있을지도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참가자 6천명에게 다 지급
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10억치 이상의 경품비 소비 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 역시 구글; ㄷㄷ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-28
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_web> Seony: 광주는 덥네요... 후... 비도 안오고.... 진짜 가뭄을 실감합니다.
<razGon_web> 94년도 이후 최고의 가뭄.
<Seony> 한국이 전체적으로 가뭄이 심하다고 뉴스 봤어요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 전체적은 아닌듯...
<Seony> 아 그렇군요..
<bridgebot> 오리 : 포항은 보슬보슬 보슬비가 매일 와요 -ㅅ-;
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그래서 세차하면 눈물나요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 염장은 아니고, 이 동네는 아침 저녁에 좀 춥고 바람이 많이 불어서....
<razGon_web> 포항은 좋네요.
<razGon_web> 전남 충남은 완전히 마름.
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 날씨가 아주 덥습니다. 게다가.......... 가무네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 사람들이 나와서 돌아다니지 않아서... 환자가 없습니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 FTP.이거 해결안되네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 어디서 부터 문제일까요?ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 혹시 ftp접속하면 홈폴더만 무작정 보여주는  경우는 어떤 경우인지요?
<razGon_web> 어떤 클라이언트에서는 계정폴더로 접속되는데 어떤 놈은 루트폴더가 쭉 보이는 경우가 있어서요.
<an_yommo> 안녕하세요. 처음 뵙겠습니다.
<an_yommo> razGon_web: 잘은 모르지만, 계정별 프로파일 설정하고는 관계 없는 건가요?
<razGon_web> an_yommo: 안녕하세요? 혹시 chroot()요?
<an_yommo> razGon_web: 아.. 자기 계정과 홈디렉토리를 가지고 있는 클라이언트인데도 루트폴더가 보인다는 말씀이신가요?
<an_yommo> razGon_web: 제가 얘기한건 혹시나 .bash_profile 부분이 아닌가 해서요.
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 맞습니다.
<razGon_web> 같은 아이디로 접속해도 핸폰의 andFTP로 접속하면 루트폴더가 나오고요.
<razGon_web> 파일질라로 하면 계정 홈폴더로 나옵니다.
<razGon_web> .bash_profile요?
<razGon_web> 흠.....
<an_yommo> 아. 그런군요.. 그럼 프로파일은 아니네요
<razGon_web> 예전 10.04에서는 이런일 없었는데. 12.04가 되면서 이상하게 되더군요.
<razGon_web> 클라이언트가 달라지면 달라집니다.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그런데 grub의 error 17번이 뭔가요?;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안드로이드 4.0.1 x86 라이브로 부트되길래
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하드 인스톨 시키니 부트시 error 17이라 뜨네요
<yemharc> grub error 17 : 파티션을 읽어들일 수 없는 경우입니다
<yemharc> 파티션 자체가 깨진거라기보단 마운트 실패에 더 가깝고, grub 옵션이나 디바이스 맵 수정 등으로 픽스 가능해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 새로 한건데 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 새로 파티션 다 지우고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 타입 프라머리
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 부터블
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 해준다음 한건데
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/D1kae  여기 참고해보세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이후 포맷까지 했는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일단 다시 해볼게요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하핫; 싸우잔거냐
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 먼산
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 가보니 아까 인스톨할때 분명히 ext3로 포맷했는데도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 보니 타입 스왑으로 되어있음 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (근데 왜 인스톨시 에러 ㅇㄴ 나고 성공한거지)
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 드디어 읽은듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 ㅇ까보니 웬지모르게 프로요랑 달리 인터넷 안 되는거같던데;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후 일단 부트했는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 웬지모르게 이더넷이 안 잡혀있음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : eth0는 있는데; 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일단 장치 종류 변ㄱㅇ시도중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 기존에 2.2떄 되던걸 하드웨어설정 유지중인데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 왜 이럴까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ip a는 대체 또 뭐래
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이런 커맨드는 첨 보는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여튼 살림
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 단 알수 없는점
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 왜 자동으로 안 되고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기에 실컷 연결해도 안드로이드는 인터넷즐인걸로 경고 안 사라지는
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<DarkCircle> imsu / 너브죽
<DarkCircle> razGon_web / 너브죽
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : eth0있고 정상 작동하는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 넷웤 없는걸로 잡아서 애먹이네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 유선인데 강제로 무선처럼 보...이게랄까 기존의 무선랜을 대체하게 못 만들까요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 즉 기존의 무선랜 장치를 이름 변경하던지 버리던지해버리고
<imsu> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요~ 오랜만이네요 ^^
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 유선랜을 무선랜 연결로 인식하게 해야할듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후...일이 참 복잡
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 램디스크 수정하면 될껀데....어딧는지도 불명
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일단 /boot 마운트 안 되어있고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 설치시 그런거 따로 만든 기억도 없고 통짜 파티션 했을껀데;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 9메가쯤 차이나는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : sda0이나 2 안 보이는데;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아아 진작에 이럴껄
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 리붓해서 grub옵션 보니 이해 가는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : kernel /android(생략)/kernel quiet root=/dev/ram0 androidboot.hardware=eeepc acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode SRC=/android(생략) sdcard=sdcard.img
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이제 어쩌죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아마 부트상에선 못 고칠꺼같은데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하아...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일단 하드 우분투에 붙인다음 부트중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일단 끄적임
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 램디스크 레벨에서 끄적이니 안 되는 후...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 으으 램디스크 고치니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 영 생각대로 잘 안 되네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : init.rc에 import명령주니 이상하게 부트불능이고 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 휴
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : init.d구현
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 으겍
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다시 좀 해야할지도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하아
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 소리가 안 나네요;; ㄷㄷ
<skagur> 흠.. 12.04 놋북에 깔았는데 밝기 조정이 안되네용
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : sdfasd
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%BA%80%E5%B7%9E%E5%9B%BD
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 역시 일본답게 만주국이 일본제국의 괴뢰국가 였다는 내용은 한줄 나오는데 그 밑에 또 반박도 붙혀놨네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 오웅,... 답이 늦었군요... 잘계시죠?^^;;
<razGon_web> 날씨가 넘 더워서 가물었습니다...ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 비가 안오네요
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 일본은 홍수 날 정도로 오는데
<DarkCircle> 지구가 망하려나 (먼산)
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 오랜만에 뵙네요
<Seony> yemharc: Air Transfer Pro라는 앱이 무료행사하네요. 얼른 받으세요
<yemharc> Seony: 맥인가요 폰인가요
<Seony> 폰용인데, 맥이랑 파일전송을 가능하게 해주는 앱인가봐요'
<DarkCircle> yemharc -ㅅ-m 벅
<DarkCircle> Seony 너브죽
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 받아서 유틸 폴더에 넣으려고 열었더니
<yemharc> air 라고 붙는 어플이 주루룩 ㅋㅋ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 퇴근하겠습니다.
<Seony> 들어가세요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<yemharc> Seony: 좋은 어플정보 고맙습니다 :)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 유심 컷팅에 필요한
<autowiz03> 가위
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시트지랄까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 위치 나오는거 인쇄용 이미지파일 있으신분?
<autowiz03> http://www.stochasticgeometry.ie/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DIY_microsim.pdf
<autowiz03> 라는군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오토위즈님//감사합니다 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거래하시는분이 결국 어뎁터 1천원 더 주시면 보내주신다고해서 그걸로 결정한
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  할룽
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드님은 안계시네
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 부족전쟁 3세계 천하통일!!
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  할룽
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  뭐하세요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 데모닉비월스타크, 안녕하세요
<oming> 그냥 멍하니 있어요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  뭐하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  파이썬은여
<bridgebot> o-ming : 오늘도 조금 봐야죠
<bridgebot> o-ming : 근데 지금 술에취해서 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> o-ming : 죽겠네요;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀도
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  막걸리 먹고 왔어요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  꺼억.
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋ 더러워
<bridgebot> o-ming : 맨날 술드시는거 같아요. 나이도 어리신떼;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  힁.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀는 나이를 초월한 신녀니까요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  여기서 할 코멘트가 아니지
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋㅋ 신녀는 또 뭐지..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  열여덟이면 마셔도 된다고 봐요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  다른 채널에서 사용하는 단언데...여기서 잘못 썼네요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 술은 19세 부터 아닌가요? 20살인가;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  한두살 차이 정도야 뭐 괜찮져
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ...
<bridgebot> o-ming : 아 정말 취하네요;
<bridgebot> o-ming : 소주는 역시 힘드러.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://cfile234.uf.daum.net/image/12535D4C4FEC0CFE2A4206
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐에요?
<bridgebot> o-ming : 데모닉님 공부잘하시죠?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아니요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  공부 잘 하면
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아마 이 아얄씨 존재 자체를 몰랐을 것 같아요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  바쁘게 돈 벌며 살고 있을 것 같네요
<bridgebot> passinger : gma
<bridgebot> passinger : 흠
<bridgebot> passinger : 부족전쟁은 3세계 누가 통일 했나여?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  passinger
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  할룽
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  올만이에요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀가 아는 그 지나가는사람님인가요
<bridgebot> passinger : 그럴지도요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  흠
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그렇다면
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  3세계에 어느 부족이 있었는지
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  말씀해보세여
<bridgebot> passinger : 그게 뭔가여?
<bridgebot> passinger : 전 풍요아저씨 생사가 알고 싶을뿐
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  후후후
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀가 아는 지나가는사람님이 맞군요.
<bridgebot> passinger : 흠
<bridgebot> passinger : 때려친지 오래됬네요
<bridgebot> passinger : 회사 네트웍 막혀서
<bridgebot> passinger : 갑자기 접속못한지 백만년쯤 된거 같은데
<bridgebot> passinger : 자..
<bridgebot> passinger : 오랜만에 봤으니
<bridgebot> passinger : 데모닉씨 벤 바르면 되나
<bridgebot> passinger : .......
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  옵이 없으시니..뭐..후후후
<bridgebot> passinger : 음?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움화하하핫
<bridgebot> passinger : 이럼 되는거임?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅎㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  굽신굽신 잘 봐주세요~ 데헷.
<bridgebot> passinger : 더이상 할말이 없으면 처형을 진행 해야...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming님
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀 살려주세요 >.,<
<bridgebot> passinger : 누가 나도 우분투 채널에서 벤좀 해줬음 좋겠는데
<bridgebot> passinger : ....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드님이라면
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  가능하겠져.
<bridgebot> passinger : 그럼 나야 땡큔데
<bridgebot> o-ming : 데모닉비월스타크, 왜요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  저분이 본녀 처형하신대요. ㅜ.ㅜ
<bridgebot> passinger : .......
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> o-ming : 바이~~
<bridgebot> passinger : 보내 드려야 겠네
<bridgebot> passinger : ./kick 데모닉비월스타크
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  헉
<bridgebot> passinger : 아이쿠 점이 찍혔네?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  찔금했네여.
<bridgebot> passinger : 다즐옹이 오셨다
<bridgebot> passinger : 찌그러져 있어야지
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ''?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  passinger
<bridgebot> passinger : 다즐옹 앞에서 주름잡아봐야
<bridgebot> passinger : 푹찍인데
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8153/7413478844_3c45e2ff85_c.jpg
<bridgebot> passinger : 전 보통 난이도 있는 도살자 처럼 지낼래요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5446/7413478726_93b4cbbdde_c.jpg
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  블소의 본녀 캐릭이에요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  예쁘져?
<bridgebot> o-ming : 왤케 야하게 생겼지..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  블소가 그렇게 만든거예요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  여성 캐릭을 야하게 만든거죠
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7122/7413478928_4af7396ebf_c.jpg
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋㅋ 정말루요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  블소는
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  캐릭 설정이 세세하거든요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 야하게 만드셨군요;;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  뭐가 야하다는거죠?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/fileUpload/201206/1340512692.jpg
<bridgebot> o-ming : 속옷만 입었엉
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  처음엔 속옷차림이에요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  저건 본녀도 어쩔 수 없네요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  옷입은 걸로 보여드리죠
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://www.baseballpark.co.kr/data/geditor/1206/31650831_8b493a0e_BnS_120624_004.jpg
<bridgebot> o-ming : 가카 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  자 이게 옷 입은거예요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://www.baseballpark.co.kr/data/geditor/1206/31650831_2b1ce807_BnS_120624_000.jpg
<bridgebot> o-ming : 가슴이 수박만해 -_-*
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://www.baseballpark.co.kr/data/geditor/1206/31650831_2f011241_BnS_120623_004.jpg
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  이건 다른 옷
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://www.baseballpark.co.kr/data/geditor/1206/31650831_ad7cb5c7_BnS_120623_002.jpg
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그거
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  가슴 크기를 최대화한거예요. 호호
<bridgebot> o-ming : 포즈가 왜이럼....
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ȣȣȪ
<bridgebot> o-ming : 남자들 많이하겠넹; ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  당연하죠 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  이것도 보세요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://maria.chuing.net/zboard/revol_getimg.php?id=humorb&no=8998&num=0&fc=757045483e068dd58bf85246b39be94d
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  속옷차림이 본녀가 위에 보여준 그거예요
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아 웃겨;;
<bridgebot> o-ming : 게임 좋아하시나봐요.
<twinsenx> 옷을 완도 김으로 만든 듯..
<bridgebot> o-ming : 완도김 ㅋㅋ.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 우울하네 ; 애구
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  좋아하는 편이죠.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 어떤걸 좋아해요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  재밌는거라면 아무거나요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 아항 ㅋ 혹시 바람의나라 하세요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  십수년 전에 아주 잠깐..했어요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅎㅎ; 지금은 안하시는구나. 혹시그럼 노바1492는? ㅎ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  잘 모르겠네요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅎㅎ; 역시 ㅠㅠ 인기없는겜이군;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀는 요즘 겜 트렌드에 어두워요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  바빠서...ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> o-ming : 바쁘시구나. 부럽다 ㅠ
<bridgebot> o-ming : 아 졸리네;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  http://a.yfrog.com/img878/6462/63vi.png
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : nova라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 열려있길래
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 조금 하다가 방치중
<bridgebot> 바보닭묘 : 됐나요 -ㅅ-?
<bridgebot> 바보닭묘 : 상황 종료됐으니 다시 흙퍼먹으러 가야되겠네요 -ㅅ-
<bridgebot> 바보닭묘 : -ㅠ- 얌냠냠냠냠냠냠냠냠냠냠냠 ....
<bridgebot> o-ming : 어라 데모닉님 강퇴당하셨네
<bridgebot> o-ming : Darkness-Angel, 호오.. 노바 아시는구나~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한때 훼인이었는데요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 취미(?) 엽기 유닛 연구
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 신조 엽기유닛은 강해야한다!;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 허구한날 저러고 놀고있었음
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋㅋ 비슷하시네요 저랑 ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 새로 열린 서버는 사람 넘 없ㅇ서 방치중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한 70까지 키우긴했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사람 늘어나나 지켜보기만 하는중
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅎㅎㅎ; 나중에 기회되면 같이해요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-29
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony_>  Hi
<razGon_web> 리하이요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 질문있는데요. 듀얼코어 E-6300에 램2기가. XP운영중입니다. SSD를 사용할만한 가치가 있을까요? 진료용 프로그램으로 쓰려구요
<yemharc> 딱히 "느려서 못 쓰겠다" 수준이 아니면 별로 추천할 만한건 아닌거같은데요
<yemharc> 물론 빨라지긴 합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 SSD 가격을 생각하면 차라리 CPU를 업그레이드 하는게 더 좋을수도 있어요
<autowiz03> 같은 의견 입니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 많은 기가가 안필요해서요. 한 60기가 정도면 시스템 움직이고. 해서요
<autowiz03> 한번 빌려드릴테니 구입전에 테스트를 쿨럭...
<yemharc> 64짜리면 요새 가격이 많이 떨어지긴 했는데......
<yemharc> 그래도 그 가격이면 CPU도 어지간히 괜찮은거 구입이 가능하니까 말이죠........
<yemharc> 좀 애매하네요
<Seony_> 하드디스크를 얼마나 긁느냐를 기준으로 보면 되겠네요...
<razGon_web> 뭐 그냥 있는 하드로 돌려 막기하려구요.ㅎ
<Seony_> 뭐 솔직히 홈서버용이라면 SSD는 사치라고 말할 수 있으니깐요
<razGon_web> 홈서버는 아니고 업무용.
<razGon_web> 장치에 잘못된 블락이 있습니다.  라고 나오면 하드교체시기인가요?
<razGon_web> 소프트웨어적으로 잠시나마 막거나 고치거나 하는 거 없을까요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 램을 증설하시는건?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 진료 프로그램 의외로 램 먹어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : xp일지라도 좀 증설하시는건?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아니면 1기가쯤 늘리고, 7으로 가셔서 안정성등을 잡아시는것도 중요할지도 (물른 OS라이센스료가 비싸지만)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 현제 법률상 홈프리미엄은 가정을 제외하곤 사용 불가니까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제가 보기엔 그 시스템에 가장 싸게 성능 올리는건 젤 먼져 램이고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다음은 ssd일듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 시퓨는 바꿀려면 보드까지 갈아야할듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : Seony님//그런거면 ssd를 쓰는게 아니라 인텔 보드 특유의 자체 raid로 라도 hdd레이드 하겠음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 연속 읽기/쓰기능땜에 ssd다는건 바보짓
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 물른 저처럼 영상편집등을 하느라 스크레치 필요하고, 그 사이즈가 램디스크로 감당불능인 경우는 별도지만;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ssd쓰는건 랜덤엑서스때문이에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 즉 겉보기에 눈에 띄는 하드 사용량을 안 보여도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 필요성은 클 수도 있습니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 예를 들어 db를 저장하거나 엑서스, 검색등을 하는것같은 경우 검색할떄뺴곤 실재 i/o양이 많지 않더라도 ssd 달면 비약적으로 성능이 오르는 경우 허다함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 진료용이면 진료기록등이 db로 저장되니 ssd면 꽤 성능업 클지도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : razGon님//그냥...바꾸세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 나중에 땅치고 후회하지마시고;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 물른 소프트적으로 블럭해버리고 쓸 수 있긴해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 어느순간 중요 데이터부분으로 그게 확장되거나하면 (...)
<razGon_web> 생각보다 진료 프로그램 램 많이 않먹습니다. 일종의 데이타 베이스를 잡고 글읽기하는건데요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 놀고 잇는 하드로 교체해야 겟습니다.
<razGon_web> 이하드의 수명은 여기까지 인가 봅니다.
<razGon_web> 의외로 배드 많이 나네요.
<razGon_web> 흠... 이건 그냥 홈시어터 플레이어에 써야 겠네요.ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 동시 엑서스되는 db서버 애기 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 램이 아닌 하드의 db에서 직접 엑서스 하시는거라면 램 늘린후 케쉬 잡으시던지
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아니면 ssd가세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 4k영역 쓰기능만이라면 램케쉬로도 충분하고, 읽기는....좀 잡기 힘듬ㅁ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 최근에 쓰기한걸 다시 읽으면 성능업 되겠지만....설마 그러진 않을테니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음 갑자기 넷웤 엑서스하면서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 서비스가 시퓨 긁길래 뭔가 보니 로그에 rtc동기화라고 나오네요-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (무슨 시간 데이터 하나 받아오는데 코어 1개 100%가는거냐!;;)
<razGon_web> 오웅..HD tune pro보는데.. 배드가 15개씩이나 나오네요.
<yemharc> darkness-angel 그래도 "6000% 설치 중입니다." 보다야 -ㅁ-
<razGon_web> 흠.. 심각한 수준이군요.
<yemharc> 맥키퍼라고 시스템 관리 툴이 있는데, 설치하니까 프로그래스 바 완료가 1만%......어째서?!;;;
<Seony_> 퇴근합니다.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 100.00%아님?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1만%면 100번이나 중복 덮어쓰기라도 하나요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 조각이라도 하는것도 아니고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 광학매체 인쇄라던가 그런거면 모르겠지만
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 불구속 입건됬나요
<razGon_web> 12.04 이거 아직은 오류 꽤 있죠?
<razGon_web> 한 6개월은...
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, 살아는 있네요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 억울한가요?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 흠..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 보강수사가 들어갈수도 있으니 예전 기록이랑 모든 로그는 탈탈 파괴하세요.
<razGon_web> Vbox에서 인쇄하려면 연결되어 있는 프린터의 드라이버만 설치하면 되는가요? 아니면 본체에도 같은 드라이버가 설치 되야 하는가요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 하드디스크기타등등
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 왜냐면 뉴스가냐면
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 갑자기 제보자들이 생기며
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 요즘 시국에 제보자가 생기면 탈탈 털림
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling: 근데 이젠 털릴것도 없어서요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 글쎄요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 그렇다고 생각하는건가요 아니면
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 그렇게 자기를 속이는건가요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 모든 사람의 기준은 다르기 때문에
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그게 중요합니다.
<bridgebot> mog422 : 거의 모든 하드는 이미지 떠서 가져갔기 때문에요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 이미?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 네
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 소마는 무리군요.
<bridgebot> mog422 : ㅎ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 뭐 범죄(?) 사실로 생각할것이기때문에
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그걸 본인이 인정하냐 않하냐의 문제가 아니라서
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<razGon_web> 광주비오기 시작했습니다.
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<DarkCircle> 음 ..
<DarkCircle> 진료 시스템의 IO빈도가 상당한데 거기에 SSD를 발라도 되는지는 모르겠네요 (난 언제적 고대유물 같은 얘기를 하고 있는건가 (먼산))
<bridgebot> 사피언트 :  bridgebot
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그래도 요즘 SSD 평균 셀당 40만회 IO는 되지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 그러니까요 크크 예전 SSD 생각하고 있어서 .. 그땐 맥스 15만회 정도였는데 예전 생각하면 곤란하죠
<yemharc> 40만회도 요즘은 저가형(?!)이 그정도고 가격좀 되는건 더 되는거 같더군요
<DarkCircle> 그래도 사람이 의심이라는게 있으니까
<DarkCircle> 아 지갑에 돈이 딸리네 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 일단 외출
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  #webstandards
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀를 왜 여기 추방시켰나요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ??
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 추방?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 누가요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 잠시만요; 잠깐 나갔다 올꼐요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  네
<autowiz_> 수아파파님 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 하잉
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 퇴근 하셨어요?
<autowiz_> 방금집에왔응
<autowiz_> 결국 이번주에 못봤네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그러게요 ㅠㅠ; 아쉽네요 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 부족전쟁 3세계, 베이스볼파크 부족이 천하통일을 이룩하였습니다.
<razGon_UNT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_UNT> 이거 문제네요. 문제.
<razGon_UNT> 망할 LGU
<razGon_UNT> 포트를 다 막아버리면 어쩌자는건지...
<razGon_UNT> 내일뵙겠습니다.
<bridgebot> Danyela : http://tiny.cc/hotgyrl
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다크서클님//전  ssd로
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 영상 편집용 스크레치로 쓰고있습니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 설마 저보다 학대하십니까?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : for JAVA in "${JAVA_HOME}/bin/java" "${JAVA_HOME}/Home/bin/java" "/usr/bin/java" "/usr/local/bin/java"
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : do
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : if [ -x "$JAVA" ]
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : then
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : break
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : fi
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : done
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : exec "$JAVA" -Dlog4j.configuration=log4j/log4j.properties -cp lib/*:lightirc-proxy-1.0.jar com.lightirc.proxy.LightIRCProxy
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이렇게 되어있는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이넘 왜 윈도에서 안 돌아갈까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 윈도에서 돌아가게 자바 변수등 넘긴다음 돌리니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : log4j쪽에 main클래스가 없데요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이것만 해결하면 hanirc에 플레쉬 클라이언트로 접속 가능해지는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : https://github.com/valentinmanthei/lightIRC-Proxy
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel_N : 전 맨날 컴파일해서요 -.-;
<DarkCircle> 하드 산지 이제 1년 좀 넘었는데 소리가 이상해요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀 강퇴하신 분 손
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ?;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 불량품 뽑으신건?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 하드에는 테라단위 파일 저장해두고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ssd로는 작업 한번 할떄마다 수백기가씩 긁어라고 시킵니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 코덱 안 주고 영상 데이터 풀면 용량 멋지니까요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가끔 손실 막느라 저런짓도 해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : avi로는 컨테이너 한계치라 맘대로 분할되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 4.2기가던가되면 더는 못하니까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 프레임숫자같기도 한데...패스~
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ssd x 4 raid0해둡니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 젤 많이 대체된 넘이 블럭 12고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 정확히 적자면 0/0/4/12
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 입니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201206281016101&code=940202
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 막장
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 집에 왔어요
<bridgebot> o-ming : dkssudgktpdy
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  이 늦은 시간에 뭐하세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저야 여기저기 보다가 좀 놀려고 시계보니 이시간일뿐
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  훔
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저야 자주 이시간에 출현이랄까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거의 매일 출현하잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (사실 매일 이시간에 안 자는거지만)
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐.....언제 자냐고하시면 좀 있다가요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그리고 아침에 일어나면 대충 4~5시간은 자니까요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  darjeeling
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아 실수요. 죄송해여
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  Darkess-Angel_N 님
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  하루에 네다섯시간 주무세염?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 좀 자야지 맘 먹었을때 6~8시간
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  지금 뭐하세여
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 단 혹시 의식 잃어버리면 얼마 잘지 알람 아니면 책임 안 짐
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금요? 이것저것 써서 멀티쳇중
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 왕좌의 게임 보러 갑니다. 슝
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가...강원도 대략 난감
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 어제 동시에 점심때쯤 2개 발송된거 송장 받았는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 수도권 분명히 처리 물량 횔씬 많은 지역인데도 현제 위치 대구
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 강원도쪽껀 아직 원주(...) (익일 특급인데 이래서 다음날 올수 있나; )
<autowiz_> 보통 업데이트가 12시 30분 쯤 한번
<autowiz_> 다음날 07~09 시쯤 한번
<autowiz_> 밤 12ㅅ
<autowiz_> 이렇게 두번 많이 되거든요
<autowiz_> 아라? 오늘 토요일...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우체국이니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 매 집중국 넘어갈떄마다 수시로 바뀌어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 수도권쪽에서 오는건 이미 집중국 3차래 거쳐서 대구 집중국에 2시에 들어갔네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 잘하면 오늘 올꺼고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 원주의 저넘은....월요일에나 올련가 불안
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 후자는 대체품이 일단 제손에 있으니 패스~
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 새로 장만하는게 아니라 업글이란 개념이니...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : OPMD무제한인넘 결국 구했음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 계약 조건 보증금 2만 + 월 1만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 갱신 6개월 단위
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이제 남은 50%는 작동 시험후 주면 올해 내엔 ㅇ무런 신경쓸 꺼리 없죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 컴은 역시 무한대로 패킷 필요해서 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 사실 기컷해야 월 5~6기가지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 3G요금제로는 그거 감당 가능한건 무제한뿐
<autowiz_> 비가 많이 오네요
<autowiz_> 저녁부터 쉬지않고 오고있음
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-30
<tkatkwjd> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<tkatkwjd> 올만에 그냥 한번 들려봤는데 사람들이 많이 접속하고있어서 기분 좋네요 @_@
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠 이쪽에서는 그쪽 몇명인지는 안 뜨지만 이쪽도 꽤 많은 ^^;
<Seony> 몇명 안됩니다. 봇 빼고 다 해봐야 20명도 많은 거에요.
<Seony> 다만, 우분투 한국포럼 홈페이지를 통해서 들어오는 "공식 채팅방"이라는 점이 좀 다를 뿐이죠.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여긴 대충 배정도 있는듯
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기 사운드 장비 아시는분?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 스테레오때문에 문의드립니다.
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후 골치아픈
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  님
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  #webstandards
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  더블클릭해서 오세요. 초대합니다. :D
<laen0k> 혹시 kt 쓰시는분 있나요?
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 아... youtube가 갑자기 느려져서요 이정도는 아니었는데... 갑자기 이러네요
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 720p짜리가 버퍼링 없이 잘 돌아갔는데 360p짜리도 이젠 버벅이네요
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<bridgebot> cRZYFST : 저도 그러네요 KT 사용하는데 최근 유튜브 버퍼링이 굉장히 심해졌어요
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 저 큰일입니다.
<razGon_Web> 헬지... 진짜... 미치겠습니다..
<laen0k> 라즈곤님
<laen0k> 무슨일인가요?
<razGon_Web> 엘지의 공유기는 모든 포트를 막아 놓는거 같아요.
<laen0k> 저라면... 전화해서
<laen0k> 포트열어달라고 했을거예요 ㅋ
<razGon_Web> 원래 IP타임 공유기를 썼는데요. 엘지 공유기로 바꾸었습니다. 유플러스 티비땜에요.
<razGon_Web> 근데 포트를 다 막아놓았더군요.
<laen0k> 아 공유기...
<laen0k> 공유기가 IPC에서 준건가요?
<razGon_Web> 슈퍼DMZ로 하니 내부 공유가 전혀 안되서.
<razGon_Web> 엘지유플러스요.
<bridgebot> reserve : IP안쪽에
<bridgebot> reserve : 다시 엘지를 넣으면 안되나요?
<bridgebot> reserve : -ㅇ-;
<razGon_Web> ?
<bridgebot> reserve : IPTIME 안쪽에 엘지 공유기;
<bridgebot> reserve : DMZ주고..
<razGon_Web> 근데 그렇게 해서 DHCP해제가 안된다고 하더군요.
<razGon_Web> 순서도가 어찌되냐면.
<razGon_Web> 인터넷-유플러공유기-아이피타임-메인과 서버.
<razGon_Web> 이런식으로 나뉘더군요.
<razGon_Web> 제 방에 서버랑 메인 컴을 옮겨 놓았거든요.
<razGon_Web> 일반적으로 공유기하면 포트 왠간한건 열어 놓지 않나요?
<razGon_Web> 그런 경우면 포트포워드 하면 되나요?
<laen0k> 엘지유플러스공유기로 DMZ해가지고 realip를 아이피타임이 받는건가요?
<bridgebot> reserve : 음?
<bridgebot> reserve : DMZ해도 리얼 IP는 공유기가 받는거 아녜요?
<bridgebot> reserve : 엘지 공유기
<razGon_Web> 아.. 아이피타임은 DHCP해제 시켜서 허브처럼 사용했습니다.
<razGon_Web> 결국은 하나로 두었는데. DMZ해도 포트가 안열리는거 같아요.
<bridgebot> reserve : 아이피타임 안쪽에 엘지를 넣으면요?
<razGon_Web> 엘지는 DHCP해제가 안됩니다.
<bridgebot> reserve : 아 엘지가 리얼 아이피 못 얻어오는걸 체크하려나;
<bridgebot> reserve : 음 -.-
<bridgebot> reserve : 근데 유플 티비는 엘지 공유기만 써야 하나요?
<razGon_Web> 이렇게 되면 거실의 HTPC와 연결이 안되서 영화감상에 지대한 영향이옵니다.
<razGon_Web> 아니요
<razGon_Web> 아이피타임것만 써도 됩니ㅏㄷ.
<razGon_Web> 실은 이전에 KT- 구형 것을 사용했는데.
<razGon_Web> 원래대로 돌려 놓을까 생각도 하고 잇습니다.
<bridgebot> reserve : 음...
<razGon_Web> 근데 다시 배선 바꾸기 귀찮아서.... 그냥 포트 여는 방법이 없을까 해서요.
<bridgebot> reserve : ;;
<razGon_Web> 근데. 열어야 될 포트가 최소 8개정도는 될거 같아서요.
<laen0k> 아 잠시만요.... 아 DMZ가 저는 realip를 해당pc에 바로 할당하는건줄 알았는데
<laen0k> 걍... 포트몽땅 열어주는거였군요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : dmz=비무장지대
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<laen0k> SCV// 정답-.-
<razGon_Web> 근데 슈퍼DMZ하니깐... 엄청나게 웹로딩하는 속도가 느려집니다.
<razGon_Web> 이게 뭔가 문제 일까요?
<bridgebot> reserve : 넹
<bridgebot> reserve : 그냥 다 열어주는거
<razGon_Web> 보안상 말고요
<bridgebot> reserve : ..아뇨 DMZ가;
<bridgebot> reserve : 음
<razGon_Web> 문제는 웹로딩이 넘 느려져요.
<bridgebot> reserve : 패킷이 헤매나요 -.-
<laen0k> dmz 설정된 pc는
<razGon_Web> 하긴 도메인이 없이 IP주소로 연결 시키는 거지만.. 이건 너무 느리고 불완전하게 로딩하더군요.
<laen0k> 다른 로컬네트워크pc 접근이 불가능한것 같은데요...
<razGon_Web> 웹페이지에서 그림 로딩이 빠지고 링크도 빠지고 프레임도 망가지고 그렇더군요.
<razGon_Web> 예 그것도 문제입니다.
<razGon_Web> 외부에서 되는 순간 삼바가 안됩니다!
<razGon_Web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<laen0k> 아... 이런쪽 제가 잘 몰라서-.- 잘 아시는분이 있으셔야 할텐데
<laen0k> 여튼... 라즈곤님 LG U+ 유투브는 KT보다 월등하니 심사숙고 하시기를...
<razGon_Web> 그냥 일단 원래대로 유플러스 튕겨 버려야 될거 같아요
<razGon_Web> 당근 그렇죠.
<razGon_Web> 아. 그런가요? 유투브가?
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<laen0k> 저 유투브 땜시-.- 지금 죽겠네요...
<razGon_Web> 일단 원래대로 돌려 놓겠습니다.
<razGon_Web> 아이피탐- KT구형체제로 바꾸려구요.
<razGon_Web> 오우~~show me the money좋네요!
<razGon_Web> 가리온... 제가 가장 좋아하는 그룹인데!
<razGon_Web> 멋집니다.
<razGon_Web> 이체제는 문제가 KT와의 호환성이 없어서 가끔 이상한 짓을 하더군요.
<razGon_Web> 그래도 열어주니..ㅎ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  #webstandards
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅ...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 슈퍼dmz 하니까 제대로 되던데요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 그넘으로 ㅎ놔도 내부랑도 잘 되고, 외부도 멀쩡
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  슈퍼 디엠제트도 있었나요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아 잘못말한
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 오타니 무시를;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여튼 전 멀쩡
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 터프북 T5M 18만이라 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 코어 1.06기가, 램 1기가, hdd 60g의 저사항이지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 튼튼한거 원하시는분들에겐 좋을지도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ssd로 바꾸기만해도 던져도 멀쩡한 강력한 흉기 탄생
<bridgebot> reserve : 오잉
<bridgebot> reserve : 그건 뭔가요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 터프북이라고 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 강도 끝내주고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 시간당 200밀리 넘는 폭우나
<bridgebot> reserve : 파나소닉거 맞나요?;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 수중 30미터에서도 사용가능(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 네
<bridgebot> reserve : 생긴게 터프하네요
<bridgebot> reserve : -_-;;
<bridgebot> reserve : 저건 둔기;급인데;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 무식하게 생겼죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 때리면 죽어요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아파요가 아니라
<bridgebot> reserve : ;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 진짜 죽어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (마그네슘)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 금속이고, 덕분에 묵직해서 때리면 진짜 죽어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 사람 한명 작살내도 놋북 멀쩡해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 유튜브등 보면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 해머로 때리는거라던가 있어요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 말뚝 박을떄 쓰는 길이 1미터짤 해머로 때려도 버팀
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 승용차로 밣아도 버팀
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 터프북이 노트북같은 건가요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 이런넘이니 때리면 사람이 죽어요 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 군용 or 특수환경용
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 초강력 놋북
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : Ư¡
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가성비 최악
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 무거움
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 장점은
<bridgebot> reserve : ;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 베터리 꽤 가고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 강도 끝내주고
<bridgebot> reserve : 네 노트북 모델이네요
<bridgebot> reserve : ;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 기간내라면 박살나도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 책임져요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 본체 반토막 난거 보내도 교환해줘요
<bridgebot> reserve : http://218.234.17.149/xe/?document_srl=8182587
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (단 낼수 있다면 (...) )
<bridgebot> reserve : -_-;;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 높은곳에서 떨어뜨려도
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 안부서질까욬
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 10층밖에서 던져도 크렉가긴해도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 반토막은 안 날껄요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 30층쯤 되면 알아보지 못하게 산산조각 나겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 워낙 밀도가 높아서 팍 깨지곘죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (아마 내부만)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 케이스는 몇토막으로 깨지겠죠
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 가격은 어느정도죠?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 최신형 주문은....하지마세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 정신건강에 매우 해로움
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 기본 옵션조차 2천달러부터 시작함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (설령 그옵션의 일반 놋북이 500달러도 안 할지라도)
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 2천달러면
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 2백정도인가?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 주문만 하면 시퓨, 하드, 심지어는 액정조차
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 옵션으로 조절가능
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 올ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데....가격이 정신건강에 해롭죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 좀 만진다음 보면 5천 돌파
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 랄라~;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그냥 구형 적당한 매물 사는게 맘 편해요 (몇십만)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그리고는 마구 굴리시는겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쓰다가 떨어뜨려도 되고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 대충 던져놔도 되고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 비오는날 써도 되고
<bridgebot> reserve : ;;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 실용성이 엄청 떨어지네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 수영장등에서 써도 되요
<bridgebot> reserve : 실용성은 좋은데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 심지어는 소금물도 무사
<autowiz_> 노트북은 무조건 가벼워야 한다고 생각하므니다
<bridgebot> reserve : 일반적인 환경에서의 가성비가 떨어지는게 아닐까요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 동감
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저의 원칙중 하나인 그넘에 반하죠
<autowiz_> 1.3 kg 이하가 적당
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1.5kg넘으면....안 쓰는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 걍 데탑이죠 그건
<autowiz_> 어깨 빠져요 아주
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1.5kg넘으면 데스크북 취급해버리고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 2kg넘으면 데스크탑 취급해버리죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1.5kg만 되도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 어뎁터랑 예비 베터리(특히 무거움) 더하면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가방 3~4kg가볍게 찍죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이런 판국에 2.5kg?;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그런거 휴대용 맞아요?;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근력 달련이 목적이 아닌이상....안 쓰는게 나아요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 흠.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 1.3kg인 소니z도 무겁다고
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 저기 근데 1366x768 모니터면
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 몇인치죠?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 잘 안 들고다니고 더 가벼운거 들고다녀요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제조사 마음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저 해상도에 48인치란넘도 본
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 개념요?;; 없어요;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 컼 그건 TV수준이네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : tv용 판낼이라도 쓴듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 개념 어딘가 버린
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 차라리 24인치라도 좋으니 해상도 큰거 쓰고말지
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 48인치에 저 해상도라니 그건 액자용으로나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : tv용 이외에 쓸모 없음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일단 48인치쯤 되면 책상등 근거리에선 한눈에 잘 안 들어와서 쓸모가 없는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 해상도까지 저꼴이니 짐이죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 개인적으로 사용 패턴상 30인치정도가 한계에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이거보다 더 크면 거리상 한눈에 다 안 들어옴
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : SLI써야
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 겜할수잇을듯요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아마 좀 무리가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 겜 하면 도트가 튀어보여서 못 참을지도 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : tv야 멀리 두고 보는거니까 괜찮은데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모니터는 보통 50cm이내의 거리니 도트 튀어요
<autowiz_> 어제 푸른 소금 영화를 봤는데
<autowiz_> 완전 몰입해서 봤어요... 너무 잼있게 봐서 한번더 봤는데
<autowiz_> 두번째는 스토리를 알아서 그런지 집중이 너무 안되서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그런건 파일 저쪽 구석에 봉해놨ㄷ가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 반년 이상 지나서 보는거에요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 극장에서 보신거라면 나중에 블루레이 나오면 사서 보시면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 슬슬 기억에서 잊혀질떄쯤 되서 보는거죠
<acooda> 스크린 세션이 죽다니 이런 'ㅡ';;
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 으으 호텔들이 죄다 1박에 30만원이 넘네 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-01
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 어제 나왔는데 잊고있었음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ムシウタ 12권 질러야지 ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 무시우타가 뭔가여;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 소설이죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 몇개월만에 신권 나왔으니 지르는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 에구구 이외에 지르고픈 책이야 많지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 젤 큰 문제는 돈이 아님
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 언제 다 보지;
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 단지 열심히 키보드를 닦았을 뿐인데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 재부팅이 되다니;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭘 하셨길래 리붓입니까;
<DarkCircle> 컨트롤과 알트를 부여잡고 딜리트 부분을 열심히 밀었다든가 (...)
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 맥이라... 간단하게 재부팅이...
<junseok> 안녕하세요 ^^
<junseok> 여기 계시는분들 모두 잠수신가 ...
<junseok> 도움좀 받으려고 왔는뎁 ..
<junseok> 안녕하세요 ~ ?
<psyco_> 안녕하세요.
<junseok> 혹시 죄송한데 리눅스 잘 다루시나요 ?
<junseok> 지금 굉장히 곤란한 처지에 있는데 ... 도움을 주실 분이 필요해서요 ...
<autowiz_> 어떤 상황이신지요 저야뭐
<autowiz_> 내공이 미약합니다만
<autowiz_> 오늘 점심은 컵라면 저녁은 그냥 라면이 될듯...
<bridgebot> Snooey : 헐
<bridgebot> Snooey : 브리지봇이 뭔가 했더니
<bridgebot> Snooey : 덜덜;
<junseok> ftp 로
<junseok> 압축파일을 넣었는데
<junseok> 그걸 어떻게 압축풀어서 쓸지를 모르겠네염 ..
<junseok> APM 설치도 했는데 잘 된건지 두 모르겠구 ..
<autowiz_> 압축파일의 풀네임이 뭔가욤.
<junseok> brain.zip
<junseok> 입니다 ㅎ
<autowiz_> pkzip -h 명령의 결과가 어떻게 나오시나요?
<bridgebot> Snooey : zip 파일은 tar 명령어로 안풀리지 않나요 음
<junseok> 오류뜨네요
<junseok> pkzip -h 하니까요 ...
<autowiz_> 그냥 zip 이라고 하는군요
<junseok> 원격으로 한 번 봐주실 수 있으세요 ?
<bridgebot> Snooey : junseok님
<junseok> 넵
<bridgebot> Snooey : 올린 압축파일이 에러가 뜨면
<bridgebot> Snooey : 올리기 전에도 에러가 뜨는지 확인해 보시기 바래요
<bridgebot> Snooey : 에러가 뜨면 파일 자체가 에러인 거에요 :)
<autowiz_> 죄송합니다 라면좀 먹구요 , 라면이라는게 시간이 생명인지라...
<junseok> 올리기전에는
<junseok> 오류안뜨고
<junseok> pc에서 잘만 켜지는뎁 ...
<junseok> zip 파일 안에 gz 하고 tar 파일이 또 있거든여
<bridgebot> Snooey : 음
<bridgebot> Snooey : 차라리
<autowiz_> unzip brain.zip 하면
<bridgebot> Snooey : zip을 푸시고
<bridgebot> Snooey : 업로드 하세요
<autowiz_> 압축 풀릴거에요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : autowiz : 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 움트 안녕...
<autowiz_> 방금 일어났엉
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅋㅋ 저는 오늘도 출근했어요 ㅡㅡ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 중국에 방화벽 보낸거 안붙어가지고 ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz_> 설마... 어제도 출근한건 아니지??
<bridgebot> Snooey : 움트트움트, 저도 오늘 근무하는ㄷ....(어이)
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 네... 물론 어제도
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 출근했고... 오늘도...그리고 내일도...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 월 화 수 목 금 금 금 월
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아오;
<autowiz_> 그러고보니 나오 어제 장애 났다고 어디더라
<autowiz_> 의정부 근처까지 차끌고 갔더만
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 의정부 ㄷㄷ;
<autowiz_> 전기 작업하고 전원버튼을 안눌러서 전원 버튼이 황색이야...
<autowiz_> 꼴랑 그거 땜에
<junseok> sudo apt-get unzip 해서 다운로드해가지고 unzip brain.zip 하니까 잘 풀리네요 ㅎ
<junseok> 감사합니다.
<autowiz_> 설치해야 하는구였군요...
<junseok> 네. .. 그냥 하니까 설치하라고 떠가지구 ..
<autowiz_> 일본에도 붕어빵 같은게 있나?
<autowiz_> 어제 편의점에서 일본신 명품 붕어빵이란걸 샀는데
<autowiz_> 일본식
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ...있긴있어요..근데 좀 달라요;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 뭐 이것저것 많이 들어있어요
<autowiz_> 포장지 뒷면왈... 네꼬 타이야끼 (고양이 , 도미빵)
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<autowiz_> 먹고 나니 그냥 붕어빵이야 괜히 비싸 보일려고 일어 쓴거 같은 느낌 ... 한개 1500 원이 하던뎅 T.T
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅃㅁㅂㄴㅉㄷ33ㅇㄷㄹㄲㄱ4ㅅ5ㅎ소ㅛㅛㅕㅗㅓㅏㅑㅑㅐㅣ;ㅔㅔ@:[]
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 키보드 닦다가;
<autowiz_> 내 irc 클라이언트가 이상한가... 네트워크 , 네트웍 , 네트웤 중에 깨지는 글자가 있었던거 같은데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : utf8 아니세요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 프리노드 ....
<autowiz_> 맞을껄
<junseok> 서버구축이 왜이리 힘드노ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 브릿지봇이 전해주는 말중에 가끔이 깨지는거 같더라고
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아아;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : hanirc가 cp949여서...
<autowiz_> 표현못하는글자가 있는건가...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아 저 apink.hanirc.org 에 있는데 여긴 utf8이라 잘보이겠네요
<autowiz_> apink 라... 잘만하면 snsd.hanirc.org 도 나오겠네
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%202012-07-01%2015.21.47.png
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 사랑니 뽑기전에 치과에서 엑스레이 찍고
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 컴퓨터로 보여주던데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 신기하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저개
<autowiz_> U 자 형으로 곡면으로 된걸 평면으로 펴서 보여주는거겠지?
<autowiz_> 드라마 유령 보면
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 네... 아마도.... 유령?
<autowiz_> 저걸로 신원 확인하고 그러던데
<autowiz_> 소지섭나오는 드라마 있어
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 엑스레이로 신원확인 돋네요 ㅋㅋ
<junseok> iptables 잘못건드린다고 내가 접속못할수도있나
<junseok> 뭐지
<autowiz_> 당연히 있지욤
<junseok> 헐
<junseok> 제가 지금 iptables 건들다가 제가 접속을 못하고있어용 ㅠㅠ
<junseok> 어떻해야되져,,,
<autowiz_> 원격이시죠?
<junseok> ssh 로 접속합니다
<junseok> 갑자기 ftp 가 뚝 끊기더니ssh 접속마저 끊김
<autowiz_> 오프로 달려가거나
<autowiz_> telnet 이나 xwindow 가 되면 다른 프로토콜로 접속해보시는것도 방법일거 같네요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 리붓이 해답ㅋ
<autowiz_> 일반적인 방법은 직접 콘솔로 달려가는겁니다.
<junseok> ㅎㄷㄷ
<junseok> 무슨말씀이신지 ..
<autowiz_> 다이렉트 연결된 모니터랑 키보드가  있는곳으로 가야한다는 말이 되겠습니다.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 재부팅 하세요 그게 제일 빨라요
<junseok> 재부팅은
<junseok> 어떻게하나요 ?
<autowiz_> 재부팅을 하면 iptables 설정이 초기화 될 거 구요. 정확시 서버랄까 지금 머신의 물리적인 위치가 어디인가요?
<autowiz_> idc ? 집 ? 연구실?
<junseok> idc
<junseok> 입니다.
<autowiz_> 정확시 -> 정확히
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ......전화해서 재부팅 해주세요 하시면 되요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<junseok> 콘솔 서비스도 갑자기 차단되있네
<autowiz_> idc 전화해서 전원 버튼만 한번 눌렀다가 다시 켜달라고 할 수 있는 상황이신지요( 대부분 idc 에서 그정도는 해 줍니다만)
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 여기로 전화오는건 아니겠지(....)
<autowiz_> ㅇㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 콘솔 서비스...
<junseok> 만약에 전화할 상황이안되면
<junseok> 따로 어찌할 방법이 없는건가여 ㅠ
<junseok> iptables 를 내가 왜 건드려가지구 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 네트워크 관련 설정이랑 커널 설정은 잘못되면 대계 방법이 없습니다.
<junseok> 컥;
<umttumt> 여긴 챈섭 있네요
<umttumt> hanirc쪽에 브릿지봇이 튕겼어요 ㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 여기도 튕겼군ㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 옛날 사진 보고 있는데 기분이 좋네요;
<autowiz_> 난 옛날 사진이 별로 없어서...
<umttumt> ;;안타깝네요;
<umttumt> 디지털시대이니... 핸드폰으로 찍어서 컴퓨터에 보관해보세요 ㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 서버 죽이신분은 재부팅 하러 idc가신건가요?ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 뭐 달리 말씀이 없으시나
<autowiz_> 없으시네
<umttumt> 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ
<umttumt> http://img.umttumt.org/%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%202012-07-01%2015.50.22.png
<umttumt> 전일본공수 기내식인데,
<umttumt> JAL이나 대한항공보다 낫지만
<umttumt> 뭔가 모양이 괴상망측해서 먹기 힘들었어요
<umttumt> ....;
<autowiz_> 맛은 있더냐?
<umttumt> 맛은있었어요 ㅋㅋ
<umttumt> http://img.umttumt.org/%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%202012-07-01%2015.53.02.png
<umttumt> .....
<autowiz_> 왜 하필 18인거냐
<imsu> 즐거운(?) 주말입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 임수 하이하이
<DarkCircle> 아 저도 요새 레이텍을 시작 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 할게 너무 많네요 ㅠ.ㅠ 죽겠
<autowiz_> 뭔가 양을 줄이거나, 속도를 높히지 않으면 안될거 같네요.
<DarkCircle> autowiz_ 빙고!
<DarkCircle> 근데 줄일 수가 없어요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 시간은 흘러갈 뿐이고 일거리는 버퍼에 넘쳐남 (덜덜)
<autowiz_> 저는 요즘 업종을 바꿀까 심각히 고민하고 있어요
<autowiz_> 편의점 알바가 더 먹고 살만 한거 같은 느낌이 ...
<DarkCircle> 일본에서 사시나요?
<DarkCircle> (일본이라면 충분히 납득)
<autowiz_> 그게 말이지요 가산동에 있는데 말이지요 ^^  고향으로 내려갈까 생각중...
<DarkCircle> 편의점을 적당한 위치에서 운영하는건 괜찮은데 알바는 좀 (...)
<DarkCircle> 저랑 중학교 같이 나온 선배 하나가 이 동네 근처에 편의점 하나 차려놓고 사장님 해요
<DarkCircle> 연지 꽤 오래 됐는데 아직도 안 닫는걸 보면 학원가 근처이고 술집 옆이라서 그런지 장사 좀 되는듯
<acooda> 나 알바 써요 'ㅡ'
<DarkCircle> 처음에 손익 분기점 넘길때가 조금 힘들었다고 하는데
<DarkCircle> 넘기고 난 이후의 이야기는 모름.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<laen0k> 안녕하세요~
<laen0k> 주말 잘 보내셨나요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 허걱....
<razGon_web> 인제 답하네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 두시간이 지나서야...ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> laen0k: 오늘은 하루종일 돌아다녔습니다..후...
<laen0k> 무슨재밌는일로 그렇게 돌아다니셨데요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 쿠다쿠다 아쿠다
<laen0k> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> laen0k: 그냥 오늘 영광쪽으로 돌아다녔습니다.
<razGon_web> 영광 원자력 발전소에 공원에도 다녀오구요.
<razGon_web> 자야겟습니다. 내일 6시에 일어날려면...ㅎ
<razGon_web> 내일뵈요..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<SUNN> hello?
<autowiz_> hello hello
<acooda> autowiz_:
<acooda> autowiz_: 'ㅡ'씨익
<SUNN> hello hello.ㅎㅎ
<acooda> SUNN: 안녕하세요 :)
<SUNN> 예 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 아쿠다  얼굴 좀 보고 살자...
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<SUNN> 다들 우분투 유저들이신가요~?
<acooda> autowiz_: 보고싶음 -_ㅠ
<autowiz_> 외국이냐? 아니면 보러오면 되지
<acooda> SUNN: 저는 우분투 유저입니다 'ㅡ'
<SUNN> 아, 이번에 세미나 다녀오셨나요?
<autowiz_> 대부분 우분투를 좋아하긴하는데 가끔 아닌 사람도 있을거에요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 세미나 안간지 백만년 댄거 같에요
<acooda> autowiz_: 이번에 가따 오셨어요?
<autowiz_> 어제 세미나는 저도 못갔습니다만.
<SUNN> 전 늘 가고싶은데도 못가네요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<acooda> 가면 잼있어요 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 남자 기피증 있으시면 추천해드리지 않음 'ㅡ';
<autowiz_> 그흐흐흐
<SUNN> +_+ 역쉬, 한번이라도 발을 담가야겟군요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<SUNN> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 군대?
<acooda> 상암동 안간지 벌써 1년 넘어간듯 ㅠ
<acooda> 성조형님은 어디에 계세요 'ㅡ'?
<autowiz_> 나 가산디지털 단지역 근처에 살옹
<acooda> 마지막이 강원도였던거 같은데
<acooda> 아 'ㅡ';;
<SUNN> 가산디지털 예전에 LG폰 고치러 한번 간적이 있었네요.
<acooda> 구로 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : -_- 가산 근처라
<acooda> 나 구로 가면 술 얻어먹을 수 있음 'ㅡ'?
<autowiz_> 구로랑 택시로 한 10분 걸릴껄 암튼 가산역오면 술 얻어먹을 수 있음
<acooda> @_@
<acooda> 지금 갈수 있음 @_@
<acooda> ㄴ ㅑ    ㅎ ㅑ
<acooda> 간만에 씻었음 'ㅡ'v
<autowiz_> 어디서 출발할려는거냐?
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 전 여전히 안산에 있어요 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 이시간이면 구로까지 30분안에 갈수 있어요 ㅎ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 안산 머네
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<SUNN> 운동갔다와서 씻어야 하는데....ㅡㅡ;; 컴앞에 죽치고 앉아있네요.
<bridgebot> passinger : SCV곰, 넙죽
<SUNN> 으음..? 피진에서 IRC 글자색 변환이 안되네요?
<acooda> 피진은 사용안해봐서 잘 몰라요 'ㅡ';;
<SUNN> IRC로는 뭐가 편해요? 우분투에서요..
<acooda> xchat많이 사용 할거 같은데요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 안녕 잉어
<acooda> 아마도 'ㅡ'a
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전 그냥 irssi씁니다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 편하던데요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 전 weechat 'ㅡ'
<autowiz_> 아쿠다 오늘은 곤란함둥 야근 철야작업 해야함. T.T
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 엘지 다니심?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 가산에
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 엘지 직원들만
<acooda> 전 술앞에서는 언제난 준비된 남자임 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 10만이!
<acooda> autowiz_: 구로엔 언제 넘어오신거에요 'ㅡ'?
<autowiz_> 올 1월 쯤이었던듯
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : -_- 룩박이 우분투유저인줄 몰랐네
<bridgebot> passinger : 음?
<bridgebot> passinger : 이븐옹 여기도 들와 계셨넹
<acooda> 올해는 시간이... 아흐 ㅠ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 자랑스러운 우분투유저!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 냐하하하
<acooda> 벌써 7월 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 4분 있으면 7월 2일이군...
<acooda> 올해 수익률 0%
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 자랑스러운 우분투 유저!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우분투 쓴지 2년 넘었음
<acooda> 짐싸들고 시골내려가서 공장이나 취직할까 고민중 ㅠ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 윈도우 감시 피해서 우분투 쓴거지만
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<autowiz_> 내려가는것도 나쁘지 만은 않을듯...
<autowiz_> 나도 고민중임
<acooda> 요즘 우분투 사용하기 나뿌지 않죠 'ㅡ'?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 윈도우가 더 좋죠
<acooda> 나도 써보고 싶은데 컴터가 느려서 ㅠ
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 요즘 엑스윈도우가 -_-;; 느려요
<acooda> autowiz_: 편의점 차리면 나 알바 쓰세요 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> passinger : 음?
<bridgebot> passinger : 오토위즈님 엔신옹아닌가여?
<autowiz_> 편의점 알바를 내가 할려고 한다는 ㅇㅎㅎ
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<autowiz_> 엔신님은 저랑 동일 인물이 아닙니다. ^^
<bridgebot> passinger : 아..넹 죄송
<acooda> 전에 엔신님 인사드렸더니 나 기억 못하시는 듯 'ㅡ';
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전.. 이 채널에서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아무도 모름
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 냐하하
<acooda> Uptime: 146d 8h 46m
<acooda> 'ㅡ';
<bridgebot> passinger : 전 아는데요
<bridgebot> passinger : ...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 누구셈?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 벨루가 고래는 아는데
<acooda> 밖에서 여름 냄새가 나네요 아직도 옷걸이엔 잠바들이 걸려있는데.. ㅠ
<acooda> 왜이렇게 시간이 빨리 가는거야 ㅠ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : passinger 놀자 잉어
<bridgebot> passinger : ㅎㅎ 놀꼐 뭐 있어요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 자야되나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 출근하기 싫다
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 그냥 라즈베리파이나 끼적끼적 가지고 놀다 자야지...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 냐하하
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그거 성능 좋아?
<bridgebot> passinger : 음..상당히 쓸만해요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 7만원인가?
<bridgebot> passinger : 35달러니까
<bridgebot> passinger : 기계값만 하면 대략 4만원에서 오만원 정도 할껄요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 괜찮은데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> passinger : 뭐..SD에 OS넣어서 퀘이크 돌리고 하는거 보면
<bridgebot> passinger : 팬티엄 3급 정도는 되지 않을까 싶..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : atom이 있긴 한데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 요즘 저가 클러스터링에
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 관심이 좀
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : fs는 하둡fs로! 묶고
<bridgebot> passinger : 흠...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 하여튼
<bridgebot> passinger : 하둡이 그렇게 어려워요? 주변에서 하둡한다는 사람은 많은데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하둡은 그냥 플랫폼일뿐
<bridgebot> passinger : 제대로 한다는 사람은 몇명뿐인거 같..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 개발을 해야되
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : .....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그래서 어려워 하는거지
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 흠..
<bridgebot> passinger : 역시 C만 하길 잘한거 같...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나 웹서버 모듈 취미로 만들어야 되는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 담에 강의좀
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> passinger : ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 근데 하드가 SD라서..
<bridgebot> passinger : 소형 웹서버는 할만 할꺼 같은데
<bridgebot> passinger : 흠..좀 거시기 할지도
<bridgebot> passinger : 랜포트가 하나라서..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 사탑타입에 ssd인가 머라 그래야지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 칩하나 달린거 있자나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> passinger : 덜덜
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그런거 꼽아서 쓰면 되지 머
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 널린것이 하드이긴 한데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> passinger : 부럽네여
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저용량하드
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다 뭉쳐봣자
<bridgebot> passinger : 전 SSD 하나 사는것도 고민인데
<bridgebot> passinger : ...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 3tb하드 하나가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ssd 하나 가격이면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 3tb사지
<bridgebot> passinger : 그..노트북 용으로 쓰려고
<bridgebot> passinger : 하이브리드 하드인가
<bridgebot> passinger : 그거 사볼라구요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 비추다
<bridgebot> passinger : 모멘텀이나
<bridgebot> passinger : 인가;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 무었이든지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 3세대쯤 되야 쓸만하지
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 1세대 넘기긴 했나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 모를 물건을
<bridgebot> passinger : 쳇..2세대에요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 1세대때 하이브리드 하드의 충격은!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ssd raid 0보다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 더항
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쓸 수 없는...
<bridgebot> passinger : ......
<bridgebot> passinger : 걍 2.5인치 1TB 살래요
<bridgebot> passinger : ;;;\
<bridgebot> passinger : 320기가 쓰니까..윈도우 150 맥 100 이러면 별로 안남아서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 요즘 대세는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 삼성830 스스디
<bridgebot> passinger : 이번에 우분투도 VM으로 올렸....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 원래
<SUNN> 혹시 12.04에서 강제종료 어떻게 하시는지 아시나요??
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 모든지 vm으로
<SUNN> 임프레스를 실행시켰떠니 멈춰버리네요.ㅡㅡ;;;
<bridgebot> passinger : 전원버튼 길게 누르세요
<bridgebot> passinger : 원격이면 끈었다가 다시 붙어 보시고
<SUNN> 아아.
<SUNN> 소프트웨어 강제종료요.
<SUNN> (순간 놀랬습니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냥 리부팅
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 추천
<bridgebot> passinger : 커맨드 창에서 Kill...
<SUNN> 저런...ㅠ.ㅠ 외국사이트에서 체팅중이라.
<SUNN> 커멘드에서 킬이요??ㄱ
<SUNN> 어떻게 쓰죠>??
<SUNN> 그냥 껐다 키는게 낳겠네요~~~ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<SUNN> (다녀오겠습니다~)
<SUNN1> 후우....
<SUNN1> 안되는 영어로 외국애들이랑 대화하려니 머리에 쥐가 다 나네요.@_@
<autowiz_> 흠흠... 냐~~ 옹~~~
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<SUNN1> 움트움트.??ㅋㅋㅋ 어감이 좋네요.
<SUNN1> 리브레오피스는 어떤 언어로 만들어진거죠??
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 리브레오피스가 뭔지 모르겠네요...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<SUNN1> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 죄송합니다.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : libre office 라는게 있군요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 처음봤네요
<SUNN1> 예, 리브흐 오피스라고도 하느느데,
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 옛날에 openoffice는 java로 만들었었는데
<SUNN1> 아, 오픈오피스를 쓰셨군요.^^
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 엄청 느려서....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오픈오피스 포크임
<SUNN1> 으음, 이놈도 자바로 만들었을까요....?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 호환성도 안좋고...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 포크에요?:
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<SUNN1> 포크가ㅏ 뭐죠?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥 베낀거 정도;
<SUNN1> 아....그런걸 포크라고 하는거군요.
<SUNN1> 그런데, brigedbot...이거 신기하네요...??kkkkk
<SUNN1> 어디서 접속해오시면 bridgebot으로 뜨는거죠?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 포크는 배낀거 아님
<SUNN1> 그러면.... 리브레오피스를, 소스를 수정해서 쓰고 싶다면 자바를 배워야 하나요?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 해당 언어를 배워야겠지요?
<SUNN1> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ ㅠ.ㅠ
<SUNN1> 뭘까요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 해당 사이트 찾아서 보시면 될 것 같습니다
<bridgebot> 매지구름 : apt-get source libreoffice 이것부터 시작 =33
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  할룽
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  passinger
<autowiz_> 조금 초가 설명을 하자면 오픈오피스 관련해서 썬인가 오라클인가 하고 개발팀하고 충돌이 있어서
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  안녕하세요
<SUNN1> 예.
<autowiz_> 개발팀에서 따로 나와서 만든게 리브레 오피스라고 들었지요
<SUNN1> 홈페이지에서는.....Bridges from various C++ ABIs, Java JNI, MS .Net to UNO and back. Also  implementation of the UNO Remote Protocol. And in ooo-build a bridge  from Mono to UNO and back.  이렇게 적혀있네요. ㅡㅡa
<SUNN1> 자바랑 씨쁠쁠을 같이 쓴걸까요...?
<autowiz_> 여러가지가 들어가 있다는 설명인데 어떤 특정한 기능을 수정하실려는건지 찾아서 보는 수 밖에 없겠네요
<SUNN1> 오호. 그렇겠군요..!
<SUNN1> 임프레스를수정만 할 수 있으면 정말 잘 쓸텐데,
<SUNN1> 이거 괜히 들이받아보고 싶어지네요...ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아 부럽네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 맥용 MS Office샀는데....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<SUNN1> (그런데..진짜 브릿지봇은...어디서 오시는거죠...?ㅎㅎㅎ)
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  한아얄씨요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...HanIRC랑 freenode랑 이어주는거에요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  게이트라고 보시면 되겠습니다.
<SUNN1> 아..! 글쿤요!
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  리브레 오피스 평가가 좋았던 걸로 기억하는디
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아 자야겠네
<SUNN1> 아까 어떤 분께서 irc 프로그램 추천해주신게 하나 잇었는데 까먹었네요. ㅡㅡa
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 우분투 이시면 xchat
<acooda> 우분투에선 xchat사용하시면 되요 'ㅡ'
<SUNN1> 뭔가 피진은 불편한거 같아요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  SSD에 우분투 설치 가능한가요?
<SUNN1> ssd에 얼마전에 누가 설치하셔서 돌리시는걸 본거 같아요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  글쿤용
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<SUNN1> 즐꿈요..^^
<SUNN1> utf-8인가요?(한irc요)
<autowiz_> ssd 는 그냥 block device 일뿐 sata 인터페이스 단에서 보기에는 다르지 않아요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : snsd.hanirc.org 는 cp949  apink.hanirc.org는 utf8 이에요
<autowiz_> snsd 가 있어 진짜?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : irc.hanirc.org 로 접속하시면 아마 snsd가 기본일거에요;
<autowiz_> 2ne1.hanirc.org 는??
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....인기 없으니까... 아마 없을거 같은데요(....)
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 에이핑크도 별로 인기 없는데;
<SUNN1> #ubuntu-ko였나요?
<acooda> snsd가 몬지 한참 생각함 'ㅡ';;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : #ubuntu요
<autowiz_> dns 중에 매치 안되는거 전부 기본 ip 같은걸로 돌려버리는게 있었던거 같은데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아... cname인가
<autowiz_> zone 파일에서 * 친건가?
<bridgebot> sungyo : 노크노크..?
<bridgebot> sungyo : 아아. sunn이에요.^^
<SUNN1> 양쪽으로 뜨니 정신이 없네요*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : Non-authoritative answer:
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : irc.hanirc.org  canonical name = ddos.hanirc.org.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ddos.hanirc.org canonical name = iddos.hanirc.org.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : Name:   iddos.hanirc.org
<autowiz_> 그래서 한쪽만 보고 살아요 요즘은
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : Address: 112.175.124.170
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이렇게 나오네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : snsd는 없네요;
<bridgebot> sungyo : 이제 피진이랑은 헤어져야 겠군요..^^
<bridgebot> sungyo : (안녕~ 나의 ex-package여...)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 리눅스도 몇일안에 헤어지실거에요(....)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 움드드움드 : apink 가 진리입니다.
<autowiz_> 전 회사있을때 ahnlab policy center client 가 윈됴에 깔려 있었는데
<bridgebot> sungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 6개월은 넘겼군요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 움드드움드 : 요새는 수지가 이쁘긴합니다만..
<autowiz_> 네이트온이 실행이 안되도록 막아버리는거야
<bridgebot> sungyo : 꺄아~ apink.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 움드드움드 : 애들이 어려서 =3=3
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 수지 덩치가 ㅡㅡ;
<bridgebot> sungyo : autowiz_ 그래서요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....아 프로세스 감시 하는거...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그거 어떻게 잡아요?
<autowiz_> 그래서 피진깔고 하다가 나중에는 네이트온 실행파일 이름 바꾸고 nateonmain.exe 인가 파일을 바이너리모드에서 파일 이름 바꿔서 쓰기도 했었는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<autowiz_> imagename 이라고
<acooda> 네이트온도 웹버젼 있는거 같던데요 'ㅡ'
<autowiz_> 윈됴가 쓰는 프로세스 실행명 같은걸 잡는거 같더라고
<autowiz_> 아아 웹버젼도 있었었지... 뭐 쓸만하게 만들었더라고
<bridgebot> sungyo : (@_@글자를 어떻게 키우나...)
<acooda> 실명인증 이후로 접속을 몬함 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 아흠 나도 리눅스를 떠나고 싶다 ㅠ
<bridgebot> sungyo : (키웠다.ㅋㅋㅋ)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : sunn1님//걍 ps해서 목록보고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 프로세서 찾아서 kill 프로세서 번호 하면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아니면 killall 프로세서명
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 심심해서 휴대용에 플2 돌려봄
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 유튜브 올리는중
<acooda> 플2 'ㅡ'??
<autowiz_> 휴대용 이라는건 어떤 물건 인가요?
<autowiz_> 휴대폰?
<autowiz_> 플스1 이라도 갖고 싶당...
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아,
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저에게 해주신 말씀이군요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아뇨 컴이죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1kg도 안 나가는 경량형이지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 플1이라면 폰에서 잘 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아주 잘 됨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 진동까지 포함해서
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : darkess-angel :sunn1이 저..입니다.^^;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 유일하게 l,r트리거가 부족해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 즉 키가 모잘람
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아날 스틱도 없죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 인터페이스적으로 좀 그래요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 플3 패드등 블투 패드 물리면 되긴하는데...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 없어요
<autowiz_> 로지텍 아날로그 패드가 있기는 한데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 랄까 그럴바엔 컴으로 하지 왜 폰으로 함?
<autowiz_> 인식이 잘 될거 같지는 않네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 언제나 컴 들고다니는데 뭐가 답답해서 폰으로 해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여튼 올리는중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 유튜브 많이 느리네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 720P 딱 3분정도 용량 222메가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쳇 망할 폰 품질도 별로면서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 분당 30메가라니
<autowiz_> 최근에 유투브 너무 느려서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 실수
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 70
<autowiz_> 보통 10분정도 버퍼링 걸어놓고 나중에 보고 그래요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일반적인 tv릴 720P가 분당 10메가인데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭡미까 저 용량은
<acooda> autowiz_: http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : psp는 ㅔ터리ㅣ 교체해서 소리 안 나길래
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 좀 리셋되라고 버려두니 부트 불능
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 리커버리로도 안 가는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 켜니 불 켜지더니 휙 꺼짐
<autowiz_> 배터리 방전 ㅋㅎ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 갑자기 궁금해졌는데 psp는 os가 자체적으로 만든 임베디드일까요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아마도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가장 쉽게 제작 가능한건 리눅스등 기반인데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그냥 갑자기 궁금했어요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 유닉스 계열은 라이센스 귀찮아지니 피했을듯
<autowiz_> 소니컴퓨터 라는 회사가 있지요 거기서 만든 OS 일텐데 내부를 전부 뜯어보면 메이져 OS 중에 좀 닮은게 있을거 같기도 한데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 내부적으론 리눅이랑 비슷하다는듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그래서 임베디드 리눅기반용 소스로 많이들 프로그래밍해요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 리눅스가 사회 기반에선 전적으로 많이 활용이 되는군요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 74%
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (컴이랑은 상관없는 직종에 있는 사람이에요.ㅎㅎ)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 컴이랑 관련 있는 업종이지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그닥 지식이나 능력은 없음
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 리브흐오피스 소스 설치하는데 500메가 뜨네요. 소스라 그런지 용량이 많네요.+_+
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠 깔리면 200메가정도일려나
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 속도도 느리구요...ㅋㅋ 그냥...자러 가야겠나봐요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 이상하게도 소스가 더 크지요 으흐흐
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음? 보통 그래요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 바이너리 만들면 대충 소스의 7~80%
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 스트립하면 그 1/5~2로 폭감함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 적어도 4~60%는 주는게 보통임
<autowiz_> 수천줄 까지는 컴파일 하면 용량이 늘어나는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 원래 디버그용 플러그라던가 별게 다 있음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 헬로월드 만든다음
<autowiz_> 가 다음부터는 반대로되지요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 스트립 안 해보세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 100k넘어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 말이 되나요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 헬로월드주제
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 스트립하니까 8k던데 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 꺄아..^^ 다 됬네요~
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 근데 이걸 어찌 여나~ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 간단하게는 gedit  정도
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 보통, 코드 편집들하실때 gedit 많이 쓰시나요..?
<autowiz_> 파일이 몇개 안되면 쓰고 아니면 뭔가 개발용 툴을 써야겠지요 이클립스 라던가
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 오늘은 설치만 하고 가야겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMPf98uOdaI
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 업 끝
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그냥 택스트 에디트라면 vim이면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 웬만한 언어 하이라이트는 다 해줌
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 무슨 게임이에요...??
<autowiz_> 깔끔하게 돌아가는군요...
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅇ오오, 함선 멋쥐다.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 먼저 잘꼐요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 잘께요;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 자꾸 오라고 불러서...
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 네..^^ 깨지 마시고 주무세요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕히 주무세요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저도 자러 들어갈랍니다~
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 222메가 올리니 62메가네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안 깔끔해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 맵에서 소리 조금 늘어나고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전투 진입하는순간 줌되는데 그때되면 꽤 심하게 늘어나요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-24
<ahoops_> Seony: 퍽.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 네 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> Seony: 패러럴즈에서 윈도키들 문제없이 사용하시나요?
<ahoops_> 윈도우 단축키들요.
<Seony> ahoops_: 네.  기본적인 키들은 괜찮던데요
<ahoops_> ctrl+shift+arrow 이런조합도 잘먹나요?
<Lim_> dd
<PinkButter> Hola
<Markers> dkssudgktpdy
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 조용
<DarkCircle> ....
<DarkCircle> 여긴 출근도장 찍고 땡 하는 동네로 변질 -.-;
<ujuc> 그런건가요..
<ujuc> 가끔 그래도 이야기를 하시는 것같던데..;;
<DarkCircle> 대부분은 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 6시 이전에 좀 많이 들어와요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 퇘근 지나면 다들 도망 =3=3
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 퇴근이간이니..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 안녕하세요 살아 계시는분 계신가요~~?
<Cantide> hi Work^Seony
<Work^Seony> Cantide, Hi
<Cantide> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> can you speak korean?
<Cantide> 아니야 -.-
<Cantide> we spoke about a week ago
<Cantide> I'm South African :p
<Work^Seony> ok you can't. that's fine
<Cantide> you're in Hawaii
<Cantide> see, i remember :p
<Work^Seony> oh, yes i remember you.
<Cantide> '-'/
<Work^Seony> how have you been?
<Cantide> i'm okay
<Cantide> had a lot of trouble with a Korean girl :/
<Cantide> but other than that, fine :)
<Work^Seony> haha why?
<Work^Seony>  what happened?
<Cantide> long story :)
<Cantide> anyway, she is too insecure -.-
<Cantide> and keeps doubting me
<Cantide> so yeah -.-
<Cantide> annnnnyway
<Work^Seony> ok i hope you're ok with her now.
<Cantide> i will see her in Busan soon
<Cantide> kinda
<Cantide> hopefully when i am back there it will be better :)
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-25
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요...
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 서니님.
<ahoops_> sublime에서 sftp로 원격폴더 동기화를 꼭시켜야하나요?
<ahoops_> 걍 바로 원격서버의 파일을 끌어와서 저장하면 로컬안거치고 원격에 있는 파일만 업데이트는 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> ahoops_: 파일을 임시로 로컬에 저장하는 거 같던데요
<Work^Seony> 근데 원래 대부분의 편집기가 아마 파일을 일단 로컬로 가져와서 작업하지 않나요?
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 일단 로컬에 가져온다는게 좀 애매한 표현같은데요.
<ahoops_> 에딧플러스나 이맥스는 로컬에 따로 무슨짓?을 하지는 않고 직접 원격파일건드는데요.
<ahoops_> sublime 너무 이뻐서 써볼라고 sftp 설치는 했는데
<ahoops_> 원격에 이미지들이 엄청나게 많아서요.
<ahoops_> 이미지 디렉토리를 패스해주는 패턴같은거라도 찾아보는중입니다.
<ahoops_> 당장 보기로는 싸그리 싱크부터 하는 모양새로 보여서 질문드렸어요.
<ahoops_> Ignore files by regex 이런게 있군요.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/sftp/features
<ahoops_> 진짜로 저런식으로 동작하나봐요.
<Work^Seony> 파일 리스트를 regex로 필터링하는건 참 재밌는 기능이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 역시 ST2...
<ahoops_> 근데, 백업차원에서 저렇게 로컬에한번 두고 진행하는건 이해는하지만.
<ahoops_> 왠지 맘에 안들어요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 신경을 안쓰고 살아서... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 훙.
<ahoops_> 그럼 서니님은 전부 싱크하시면서 작업하세요?
<Work^Seony> 보통은 로컬에 똑같은 상황을 만들어놓고 작업하죠... 그리고나서 deploy할 때 업로드 하는 식으로해서 최종 확인하구요
<DarkCircle> 고래옹 너브죽 (_ _  )
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 넹..훙.
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 꾸벅.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 안녕하세요~... 라고 하기엔... 시간이.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 취침!
<s> haall
<Guest93638> hasl
<Guest93638> hallo
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-26
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-27
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요'
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요~~
<ahoops_> 행복하지않아.
<ahoops_> 술이덜깻나.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 서니님.
<ahoops_> 대학에서 일하시자나요.
<ahoops_> 거기는 대충 시스템이 어캐 구성되요?
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 구성되냐고 물으시면 어떻게 대답을 해야할지 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단 기본적으로는요,
<Work^Seony> 각 대학들마다 사설 네트워크를 운영하고 있지만, 서로 라우팅은 안해요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 중앙 IT 관제소 같은데에서 정책을 수립하구요,
<Work^Seony> 일종의 기본적인 보안지침이라던가 하는 기본적인 업무만 지키면,
<Work^Seony> 그외의 것들은 자율적으로 운영해요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 제가 일하는 학교는 주립대학이다보니, 미 정부 보안지침이 변경되면 반드시 적용을 해야하구요.
<ahoops_> 그거는 까다롭나요?
<ahoops_> 보안지침요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 뭐 까다롭다기보다는요, 개인정보를 서버에 둬서는 안된다 라는 정도에요
<Work^Seony> 첫째도 보안, 둘째도 보안이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ 네..
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 내부적으로 웹사이트 하나를 만들어도
<Work^Seony> https가 안되면 그건 런칭을 고려할 정도에요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 유난히 좀 그런 것일지도 모르겠지만..
<Work^Seony> 근데 생각을 해보면,
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터를 잘 하는 학생이, 교수의 컴퓨터를 해킹해서 성적을 위조할 수 있잖아요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 그런 것까지 고려를 해야하니까 유난히 그러는 것 같다는 생각은 들어요
<Work^Seony> 그외에는... 중앙 IT에서 전체 교수/직원/학생의 LDAP 계정을 관리하고,
<ahoops_> 서버들, 특히 데이터베이스 서버는 어떤거써요?
<Work^Seony> 각 대학들이 그 LDAP 데이터를 가져와서, 자체적으로 또 부가적인 필드를 추가해서 관리하고..
<ahoops_> 학교운영관련 서버들요..성적관리 학생관리 그런서버들요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 사립대학은 잘 모르겠지만, 저희는 무조건 오픈소스 써요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 여기 주립대학 내에서도 저희 대학만 유난히 리눅스를 많이 쓰구요,
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 다른데는 윈도우를 기준으로 많이 쓰는거 같더라구요
<ahoops_> 디비는요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 학생이나 교수 등의 인적자원은 LDAP으로 관리하는 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 성적은 잘 모르겠어요.  각 대학에서 접속할 수 있는 권한이 없어요
<ahoops_> 네..그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 규모가 무지 클 줄 알았는데, 각 대학들마다 자체적으로 운영하다보니까 별로 안크더라구요
<Work^Seony> 저희도 그래봐야 서버가 20대 밖에 안되요
<ahoops_> 오옥.
<ahoops_> 대개작다;
<Work^Seony> 지금 오픈스택 클라우드 시스템 구축하러온 러시아 엔지니어가, 자기는 서버가 만 오천대 있는 곳도 봤다더라구요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 각대학이라는게 단과대학을 말씀하시는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 네. 단과대학들... 제가 일하는 곳은 교육대학이에요
<ahoops_> 운영팀들이 그럼 제법 많겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 많아봐야 두세팀쯤? 저희는 사무실에 저까지 딱 2명 일하는걸요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 저희 대학은 한팀 더 있는데, 거기는 한 4명 정도 일하구요...
<Work^Seony> 그중 박사학위 소지자가 반이네요
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 뭐 좀 거시기한게, 나도 박사까지 해야하나 하는 그런 생각...
<ahoops_> 학위가 미국은 좀 먹어주는것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 하와이 주정부 노조가 파워가 센지는 모르겠는데요, 3년 이상 일하면 못짤라요
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 보스가 그러더라구요.  3년 이상 일하면 안짤린다고.
<ahoops_> 평생직장이 되는건가요. 좋군요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  어차피 주정부 직장이니까 공무원인거죠
<Work^Seony> 서울대학교 교직원도 공무원 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 아마 그런 식일 거에요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 그나마 한 가지 좋은건, 여기는 정년이 따로 없을 거에요
<ahoops_> 오잉?
<Work^Seony> 직원은 잘 모르겠는데, 교수의 경우는 70세 80세까지도 일하거든요
<ahoops_> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 여긴 다른 회사 가도 백발의 할아버지가 코딩하는 그런 곳이니...
<ahoops_> 가방끈이 짧아서 대학이야기는 잘 몰라서 ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 저희 대학 출장 나온 LDAP 엔지니어도 거진 할아버지였어요
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저희 대학 웹마스터는 얼핏 보기에는 한 50대쯤 보이는 아줌마거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅡㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 딸래미가 한 20대 중반쯤 됐는데, 맨날 티격태격하는 거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 여기 일하면서 시스템 관리자 미팅을 한 2번 가봤는데, 정말 놀라운 장면이요, 관리자 미팅 참석자 중 반이 아줌마급이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 다들 업무는 잘 하긴하나요?;;
<Work^Seony> 뭐 모르죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 직원 뽑는데 워낙 까다롭다보니, 아마 어지간히는 할거에요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 몇십년 전부터 붙박이들이었으면 모르겠찌만...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 요즘.
<ahoops_> 제가 여기 로컬얘를 한명을 한글을 가르키는데요.
<ahoops_> 가나다라해서 쭈욱 적어서 다 외워서와!!했는데
<ahoops_> 절대로 못할줄알았는데. 30분만에 순서까지 다 맞춰서 외워와서
<ahoops_> 빈종이에 싹 그대로 카피해내길래.
<Work^Seony> 한글은 쉽잖아요
<ahoops_> 그래두 걔네들은 낯설자나요.
<Work^Seony> 일본어 히라가나 외워갖고 오라고 해보세요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 워낙쉽긴하지만..
<ahoops_> 전 외우는건 진짜못해서요 ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 여기 애들 일본어 공부하는거 보면, 무슨 그림공부 하듯이 하거든요
<ahoops_> 여긴 한국인파워가 엄청쎈데
<ahoops_> 한국사람들은 영어를할줄아니까 문제가 별로없는데
<autowiz2012> ahoops 님 어디 나가 계시는거에요?
<ahoops_> 필리핀얘들은 한글을 못하니.
<ahoops_> 저 필리핀살아요.
<autowiz2012> 네~
<ahoops_> 작정하고 그친구 키워볼라구 맨날 한두시간씩 갈키고있네요.
<autowiz2012> 몇살인데요 그 현지인은?
<ahoops_> 한글은 정말쉬운데, 한국말은 물론 넘사벽이겠지만요..ㅋ
<ahoops_> 23살에요.
<Work^Seony> 네... 한글은 쉬운데, 한국말이 어려워요
<autowiz2012> 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz2012: 넵 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 무정지 서비스를 저렴한 가격!!에 구축할려면..
<ahoops_> 리눅스로요.
<ahoops_> LVS외에 다른 대안은 없느걸까요?
<Work^Seony> 무정지 서비스라면... 그냥 안끄면 되는 서비스인건가요?
<ahoops_> 웹서버 10대 있으면, 그중에 한두대 죽어나가도
<autowiz2012> 폴트 대응 이라고 할까나 그런걸 포함하는경우가 많지요
<ahoops_> 계속 잘돌아가는 서비스요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 primary 하고 secondary하고 구축해놓는 식으로 하면 안되나요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그걸 구축하는 실제방식이 궁금해요.
<Work^Seony> 아...
<ahoops_> 장비사서 때려박어~ 이런거말구요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 알고 있는 방법으로는, 프록시 중에 로드밸런싱만 하는 프록시가 있어요
<ahoops_> 프록시는 왠지 복잡한거같아서 맘에 안들어요.
<Work^Seony> 그거 이름이 뭐였는지 까먹었는데, 하여간 프록시로 밸런싱을 나눠놓으면 프록시가 알아서 접속을 분배해주니까, 하나가 다운되도 다른 하나가 failover로 돌아가겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 그 프록시는 무지 간단해요
<Work^Seony> 찾아봐드릴께요 잠시만요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 역시 서니님 개롭히면 다 되는거임..ㅇㅇ;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... HAProxy인거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 전에 딱 한번 설정해본 적이 있는데, 무쟈게 쉬워요
<ahoops_> 함볼게요.
<Work^Seony> 가상머신에다 깔아서 보니까...
<Work^Seony> listen에다 포트를 80번 주고,
<Work^Seony> 밸런스는 라운드 로빈으로 되어있으니깐요, 내부 서버리스트를 주고 그걸 라운드로빈으로 돌리는 식이네요.  설정파일만 봐도 아마 감이 오실 거에요
<ahoops_> LVS, http://linux-ha.org/wiki/Heartbeat, 이런걸로 작업은 했었는데.
<ahoops_> 필드생활한지가 몇년되어서
<ahoops_> 좀 예쁜게 있나 실무자딴에서는 어떻게 처리하나 그런게 참 궁금했었어요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 실무자라고 하기엔 좀 딱딱한 규정과 틀에 박힌 환경 속에서 근무해서요... 저는 빼주세요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> HAProxy도 모양새는 비슷비슷하네요.
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 가장앞단에 어떤녀석이 로드밸런싱하고 스탠바이해주고, 패킷은 변조해서 사설망안쪽의 서버들에 쭈욱 넘기고 죽어나가면 빼주고..등등.
<Work^Seony> 네.  그냥 포트번호에 대기하면서 접속 들어오면 내부 서버에 차례대로 돌려주는 거에요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 하여간 무지 쓰기 쉬워요
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서는 그냥 apt-get으로 설치되고..
<ahoops_> 설치는 어느정도 노가다하면 되는데..문제는 관리가 얼마나 편하냐..요게 관건에요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 일단 한 번 써보세요.  써봐야 알듯 싶어요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 서니님네는 저런거 고민안하시고 그냥 L4같은 장비로 밀어버리시나요?
<ahoops_> 대부분 작은? 업체들 보면 그냥 장비빨로 밀어버리던데요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨. ㅋㅋ 저희는 위에 말씀드린 로드 밸런싱 프록시 써요
<Work^Seony> 아니면 프로그래머들이 프로그래밍할 때 primary secondary 만들어놓더라구요.
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 근데 코드상에서 작업치면 그것자체도 비용이라서요..
<ahoops_> 자아~ 이제, 사진도 30만장 정도 찍었구.
<ahoops_> 요걸 이쁘게 표현하는 노가다만 잘하면!! 다시 음주모드로;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이것들이 사진찍어오라구 맨날 구박해두.
<ahoops_> 덥다구 못나간다고;; 그래도 나가서 찍어와!!하면 그만둔다고 협박질하고.
<Work^Seony> 직접 가셔야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 또 그럴순없죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 참, 저 9월에 스위스로 출장갑니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 분명히 이놈들이 아침에는 출근하는데 사진찍는 시간은 3시간도 안되네요..
<Work^Seony> 출장을 스위스로 가는 컴쟁이는 아마 저 밖에 없을 거에요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 오..
<ahoops_> 왜 가세요?
<Work^Seony> 백업 시스템 교육 받으러 가요
<ahoops_> 완전 부럽 ㅠㅠ; 밉다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 근데 뱅기만 대략 27시간 걸린다네요
<ahoops_> 중간에 갈아타고 난리쳐서 ㅡㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 맥북에 영화 집어넣고 돌리면 5시간만에 꺼질거고, 아이패드도 5시간 이상은 못갈거고, 잠도 그래봐야 5시간 밖에 못잘테고...
<Work^Seony> 세개 합쳐도 15시간... 12시간을 더 버텨야해요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 미치부러 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 30시간 동안 풀로 작동되는 IT기기는 없겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 아... PSP + 맥북 + 아이폰 + 수면 = 20시간도 안될텐데...
<ahoops_> 뱅기안에서 차지못할까요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러고보니 요즘 뱅기에 USB 포트가 있다는 얘기는 들은거 같아요
<Work^Seony> PSP가 USB로 충전이 되는듯 하니... 그걸로 버텨야겠군요
<ahoops_> 네 어떤 방법이 있을듯해요.
<ahoops_> 차나 비행기같이 뭔가에 몸을 맡겨본지가 너무오래되었군요;;
<ahoops_> 유럽 가보고싶은데..평생갈날이 있을려나몰라요.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<autowiz2012> 조금 심심하네요
<orion203> autowiz2012: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요...
<msms> l
<msms> dieof
<msms> hello
<msms> anybody here?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-28
<RcForce> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<autowiz2012> 어 웹테러다...
<autowiz2012> 하이~~
<samahui> 불금 행복하게 보내세요
<nymph> (ㅡㅡ ) ( ㅡㅡ)
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ-?
<razGon_iPad> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ 저 이사해서 완전히 ...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 인터넷이 아웃이라서 엘티이와 에그로 버티고 있어요.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-29
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 꾸벅.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 파일수가 많으니 싱크하는데 너무 오래걸리네요..sublime에서요.
<Work^Seony> sftp 플러그인이요?
<ahoops_> 이모든건 다 서니님탓.
<ahoops_> 네
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 환장..
<Work^Seony> sftp 플러그인은 안써봐서 모르겠어요.  그거 유료라길래 바로 지워버렸죠
<ahoops_> 유료는 아닌데요.
<Work^Seony> 기간 제한 있잖아요
<ahoops_> 첨에 파일을 끌어오는데 너무 오래걸려서원..
<Work^Seony> 2주던가...
<ahoops_> 그래요?
<ahoops_> 이런!!!
<ahoops_> 확인해봐야지 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그럴거면 차라리 그냥 Cyberduck 깔아서 접속해서 ST2로 편집하는게 더 낫죠...
<ahoops_> 아왜 플러긴을 팔아묵고난리야.
<Work^Seony> 차라리 저처럼 싸이버덕으로 sftp 접속해서 ST2로 편집하세요.
<Work^Seony> 다만, 싸이버덕이 로컬에 파일을 저장한다는 단점이 있긴 하지만..
<ahoops_> 이미지가 400만개정도있거든요..
<ahoops_> 500만개는 되겠구나;
<Work^Seony> 그 정도면 뭘 써도 오래 걸릴 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 근데 ignore하라했는데도
<ahoops_> 그놈을 싱크할때 체크를 다 하는듯..
<ahoops_> 이 망할넘 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 차라리 그냥 ssh 접속해서 vi를 쓰시는게 어떠세요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그게 안통하는게.
<Work^Seony> vi로 화면 나눠서 쓰거나, 아니면 tmux 깔아서 쓰시거나...
<ahoops_> 화면갱신속도가 너무나 느리기때문에..
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 여러가지 제약사항이 많군요
<ahoops_> ssh접속하면 키보드 하나치면 업데이트타임이 몇초에요.
<ahoops_> 네..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 머 집에서 걍 일하면 아무걱정없는데..
<Work^Seony> 그런 상황이라면, 저처럼 로컬에 똑같은 환경을 만들어서, 다 되면 런칭하는 식으로 해보세요..
<ahoops_> 맥북에서 어캐해볼라고해서요.
<Work^Seony> 사진은 다 싱크할 수 없으니까, 빈 화면으로 대체하시면 될 것 같구요..
<ahoops_> 무시하라고했으면 딱..무시를해야지.
<ahoops_> 왜 그걸 다 체크하는지 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 이맥스로 걍 가는게 역시 답인거같군요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 이맥스는 제가 안써봤으니 할 말이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 쓰던거쓰는게진리!!
<Work^Seony> 근데 사진 500만장이면 용량이 얼마 정도 되요?
<ahoops_> 근데 sublime이 디기 이쁜뎅.
<ahoops_> 사진용량이 작아서 200기가정도되요.
<Work^Seony> 세월이 흐르면 사진 정보가 잘못되는 상황은 필수적으로 닥치겠군요.
<ahoops_> 어떤정보요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 예를 들면, 건물이 철거되고 새로 생겼다거나, 길이 새로 났다거나 하는 문제요
<ahoops_> 아,
<ahoops_> 그문제는 대개 중요한 이슈인데요.
<Work^Seony> 그 정도로 인터넷 상황이 열악하다면, 제가 볼 때는 내부 네트웍에 개발용 서버가 한 대는 반드시 있어야할 것 같아요.  그거 한대 더 들이는게 시간으로보나 인건비로 보나 훨씬 이득일 거 같은데요.
<ahoops_> 시간값이 있기때문에 같은 건물을 찍어도 해당장소의 히스토리정보로 생각하면
<ahoops_> 그자체로 대개 좋은 정보 정도로 생각하고있어요.
<ahoops_> 여행은 추억덩어리임~
<Work^Seony> 그건 그렇긴 한데, 유지보수하는 입장에서는 곤란하잖아요
<ahoops_> 이쁘게 잘..풀어내야겠죠 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 이조그만섬이 허그헌날 공사하는건 확실하니..
<ahoops_> 작년에 와서 완전 개판치고 놀던 클럽이 그리워서 다시 왔는데
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 원격 서버를 집으로 가져와서 기가빗 랜카드 2장 꼽고 본딩해서 작업하시는 건 어떠세요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 올해와서보니 간판내린다던지;;
<ahoops_> 그게 안되는게..
<ahoops_> 본딩이고 뭐고간에.
<ahoops_> 외부 인터넷라인이 1메가 미만이라서..
<ahoops_> 뭘해도 힘겨운것같아요.
<ahoops_> 원격서버를 가지고오자니..
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니라, 어차피 작업은 하셔야하니깐요,
<Work^Seony> 일단 서버를 집에 가져오셔서, 내부 네트웍으로 작업하면 훨씬 빠르고 편하잖아요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 코드쪽만 로컬에 서버를 맹글어서
<ahoops_> 작업할거 다하고..반영만 원격에 하는식이요?
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸
<ahoops_> 그것도 안통하는게
<ahoops_> 비치에서 놀면서 일해야해서요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 서버를 들고다닐수없다는게..
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 결국 노는거+일하는거 두마리 토끼를 전부 잡으셔야하는거였군요
<ahoops_> 네네..
<ahoops_> 집에서는 맥북이거 쳐다보지도않아요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐하고 노세요? ㅎㅎ 저는 이제 노는거 좀 질렸거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 해변 가도 물 속엔 아예 발도 안담궈요
<ahoops_> 저도 절대 물은 안들어가요.
<ahoops_> 예를 들어서 참 일하고 싶을때가 언제냐면요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 불판이랑 고기 싸갖구가서 스테이크나 좀 구워먹고 잠자다 오고..
<ahoops_> 헬스장가서 막 뭐 들고 그러면 완전 힘들자나요.
<ahoops_> 그때 좀쉬어야하는데.
<ahoops_> 쉴때 몇글자코딩하기..
<ahoops_> 비치나가서 맥주 막 마시는데 종종 미치게끔 코딩하고싶을때 있어요.
<ahoops_> 그때 크레이지모드로 코딩하기..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 집중해서 한두시간 일하면 효율이 대박이라서요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 그 비치에서 맥주 마시는 상황에서는 맥북은 들고계시구요?
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 밖에 나가게되면 대부분 맥북가지고 나가요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 간단하네요.  맥북에다 버츄얼머신 깔아서 거기다 서버 구성하면 되잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 너무 이원화되서.
<ahoops_> 젤좋은건 역시.
<Work^Seony> 두 마리의 토끼를 잡기보단, 두마리를 한 마리로 합쳐서 하이브리드로 만드셔야.. ㅋ
<ahoops_> 일단 동기화되어지는거보구요.
<ahoops_> 이거 당체못해먹겠다싶으면.
<ahoops_> 걍..맥북은 던져버리고
<ahoops_> 랩탑을 다른걸사서 작업용으로요. 그거 가지고 댕겨야할듯해요.
<Work^Seony> 다른거라면, 성능이 더 좋은거요?
<ahoops_> 아뇨. 맥북 말구 일반 랩탑이요.
<ahoops_> 성능은 아무 CPU에 SSD하나만 박히면 충분하구요.
<ahoops_> 맥북은 키설정이 항상 괴로워서요.
<ahoops_> 제가 맥북을 잘 못쓰기때문에.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 익숙해져서 괜찮던데 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 익숙해지는 시간에 그냥 랩탑하나사서 맥주마시고놀자.
<ahoops_> 이 생각이 압도적이라서;;
<Work^Seony> 하하
<Work^Seony> 생활이 여유가 있으신게 부럽네요
<ahoops_> 윈도 리눅쓰면 다 해결되는데!!
<ahoops_> 맥북이게 더 어려운것같음;
<Work^Seony> 저도 갑자기 예상치 못하게 놋북이 한대 더 생기는 바람에, 요즘에는 맥북 잘 안써요
<ahoops_> 어떤건데요.
<Work^Seony> 씽크패드 W530이라는 모델인데요, 레노보 씽크패드가 생각보다 아주 좋더라구요
<ahoops_> 저 레노버 완전 좋아하는데!!
<Work^Seony> 배터리 관리기능이 아주 좋더라구요... 아마도 CPU/GPU를 안쓸 때는 쉬게 하는거 같은데..
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 하여간 배터리가 아주 오래 가더라구요
<Work^Seony> 거의 7시간 8시간..
<ahoops_> 근데 제가 맥북에 미련이 있는 이유는..
<ahoops_> 레티나때문에 ㅠㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 이미 눈이 오염되셨군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 솔직히 너무 차이나긴해요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 아직 맥에 미련이 있는 이유는, 아이포토 아이튠즈, MarsEdit, 데본씽크 등 맥OSX만의 프로그램들 때문에..
<ahoops_> 사진 음악 그런거 전 다 관심이 없어서;;
<Work^Seony> 와이프랑 처음 만날 때 찍은 사진부터 지금까지 전부 다 모아놨거든요
<ahoops_> 터미널, 브라우저, 편집기 요거 3개빼곤 사용하는 어플이 거의 없네요..
<Work^Seony> 제 인생에 있어서 아이포토는 아주 중요해요. ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 흑 염장.
<ahoops_> 아까 인사드릴때부터..
<ahoops_> 싱크하라했는데
<Work^Seony> 블로깅 하려면 MarsEdit도 꼭 필요하고... 데본씽크도 있어야하고..
<ahoops_> 검사만 지금까지 하고 단 하나의 파일도 싱크안했군요..아직까지 검사만하고 자빠젼네 ㅠ;
<ahoops_> 데본싱크라는게 블로그 로컬편집기정도에요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  데본씽크는, 그쪽에서 내세우는건 "개인 데이터베이스"라는건데요,
<Work^Seony> 윈도우/리눅스 쪽에는 아직 없는 프로그램이라 개념 설명하기는 좀 어렵지만... ㅎㅎ 쉽게 설명 드리자면요,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 이것저것 보관하고 싶은 자료들을, 데이터베이스화 시키는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 거기에서 좀 더 나아가서,
<ahoops_> 말그대로 외부에 노출시키는 인터페이스는 블로그이고, 실제 개인자료관리는 데본싱크.. 두가지 일을 같이 처리해주는녀석인가봐요.
<ahoops_> ㅇ
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 PDF 같은 텍스트 자료들은, 저장하는 순간 내부를 검색해서 단어들을 분석해 인덱싱화 시키죠
<ahoops_> 오..진자 디비같은 개념;;
<Work^Seony> 아 네 글쵸. MarsEdit이랑 데본씽크는 아예 다른 프로그램이에요...
<Work^Seony> 나중에 어떤 단어를 놓고 검색을 하면, 데본씽크는 본문을 뒤져서 단어별로 점수를 매겨서 가장 정확도가 높은 문서별로 순서를 정해서 보여줘요
<Work^Seony> 의사쌤들이나 PDF 문서를 수백 수천개씩 갖고 문서자료를 끊임없이 보는 분들은 데본씽크 없으면 일을 못할 정도라고 해요
<ahoops_> 어려운걸 막 쓰시는군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 말로 설명하면 어려운데요, 이건 유저가 보이지 않는 백그라운드에서 돌아가는 거고,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 유저 입장에서는 파일을 넣기만 해요.
<ahoops_> 인덱싱해서 개인자료 로컬 검색인터페이스같은거 제공해주는..
<Work^Seony> 저는 데본씽크를, 인터넷 하면서 유용한 자료 스크랩해놓은거 모으고, 소스코드 도움될만한거 모아놓는 용도로 쓰죠
<ahoops_> 어려워요..
<ahoops_> 전 잘해봐야, 파일서버에 파일던저놓거나 제 파일서버에 위키에 등록해놓고나 정도에요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 써보시면 알아요.  너무 쉽고 간단해서 이걸로 뭘 해야할지 모르는 경우가 대부분이에요..
<ahoops_> 늙었나봐요;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 쓰던거만 쓰고, 더이상은 못받아드리는게 갈수록 익숙해져요.
<ahoops_> 이놈.
<ahoops_> 싱크를 집에가서.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 하루종일 걸어놓고
<ahoops_> 얼마나 걸리는지 체크해보고.
<ahoops_> 파일하나 업데이트해보고 또 느리면.
<ahoops_> 맥북은 영원히 메모장+서핑용으로;;
<ahoops_> 희망이 없다...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 플러스 뽀대용... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네네..그게 포커스에요.
<ahoops_> 다 서니님탓.
<Work^Seony> 맥은 원래 가전제품이잖아요.  가전제품으로 뭐 그리 어려운걸 하려고 하신대요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> sublime이 너무 이뻣어요.
<Work^Seony> 예쁘죠... 플러그인도 많고..
<ahoops_> 플러긴필요없고요.
<ahoops_> 이뻣어요..
<ahoops_> 근데 싱크암댐.
<Work^Seony> sublime은 리눅스에서도 그런대로 예뻐요.  윈도우만 완전 별로죠
<ahoops_> 마치, 완전 이쁜 러시아얘랑 한달동안 매일 술먹는데 걔가 영어못해서 대화가 안되는것처럼.
<ahoops_> 어떤 벽이 있어요.
<ahoops_> 완전 이쁜데!! 벽이 있어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 후아.
<ahoops_> 포기.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 들어가서 쉬세요
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 이쁜 맥용 편집기 소개해주셈.
<ahoops_> 일단 철수임.
<jasonjang> Work^Seony, 1테라 용량 지원하는 플리커는 어때요?
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 그거는 무조건 온라인 아니에요?
<Work^Seony> 게다가 언제라도 다시 유료 전환해버리면...
<jasonjang> 아, 늦게 봤네요. Work^Seony 무조건 온라인"의 뜻을 모르겠어요. 물론 온라인은 맞아요.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 다시시도.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 꾸벅
<ahoops_> 걍 하나씩 원격에 바로 되는구만요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 이맥스설정 다해놨고만..다시보니, 원격파일 바로 건들수있네;;
<autowiz2012> 좋은 아침 입니다...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-30
<ahoops__> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<ahoops__> 맙소사, sftp패키지만 따로 팔줄이야
<Markers> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-23
<samahui_> 오버하는거 아니고 케이스 내부 순환 잘되는 놈이면 기쿨로 충분합니다
<samahui_> 저도 이전에 하스웰 사용할때 기본쿨러러 사용하다가 나중에 오버하느라 수냉으로 갔었는데요. 문제 없었습니다
<razGon_OMG> 오버는 절대 안하고요. 케이스는 이것으로요.
<samahui> 하스웰 i7이면 4770인가요?
<samahui> 3세대보다 발열이나 전력소모가 줄어서 기본쿨러 사용해도 크게 문제 안됩니다
<samahui> 다만 사제쿨러보다 소음부분에서 좀 신경쓰이는 정도예요
<samahui> 전 회의하러 장비 등록하러 댕기올께요
<razGon_OMG> 아니요. i7하스웰 리프레쉬요.
<razGon_OMG> i7 4790
<samahui_> 하스웰 넘어오면서 다 비슷하게 발열줄어서 기본쿨러로 충분합니다. 오버 안하면요.
<samahui_> 회의실인데 회의 시작을 안하는군요
<samahui_> 후딱 끝내고 새로운 노트북 인가도 받아야 되는데 이래저래 오래 걸리는군요
<razGon_OMG> 예 그러면 되는군요.  HD4600의 그래픽은 쓸만한가요?
<samahui_> 고사양 게임하는거 아니면 충분합니다
<razGon_OMG> 아! 게임안합니다. 문명5외에는.ㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 문명은 CPU빨이니 돌아갈듯한데요. 전 항상 외장 그래픽을 사용해와서 어떨지 확신은 못들이겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 회의 시작하네요. 나중에 뵈요~
<razGon_OMG> 예ㅃ!
<razGon_OMG> 오브리가도!
<razGon_OMG> ㅡ
<readytoact_T420> 끄에엑
<readytoact_T420> 회의회의회의회의보고회의회의보고교육
<readytoact_T420> 오늘 일정입니다.
<autowiz> 9개가 있네요
<autowiz> 와우 대박
<samahui_> 전 회의 마치고 새로산 노트북 인가받고 왔습니다
<samahui_> 회의를 그렇게 많이 하다니 ... 뭔가 중대한 사안이라도 생기셨나봅니다
<autowiz> 근데 저 회의가 같은 장소가 아니라 각 사이트 가서 해야하는거면 오늘안에 다 하시기 힘드실거 같은데요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 아.. 제가 맡은 팀이 2개에
<readytoact_T420> 팀 정례회의와.. 뭐 제품관련 이슈, 고객사 업무보고 회의 등
<readytoact_T420> -,.-
<readytoact_T420> 저녁에 교육은.. 제가 필요해서 받는거고요
<readytoact_T420> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 고생하셔요~
<samahui> 장마가 시작되나 비가 계속 내리는 우중충한 날씨군ㅇ
<readytoact_T420> 네
<readytoact_T420> 주말내내 집안이 꿉꿉하더라고요.
<samahui> 재습기가 필요한 시점입니다
<samahui> 꿉꿉하면 더 더워요
<readytoact_T420> 이번에 집에 에어컨을 새로 들여왔습니다.
<readytoact_T420> 들여오고 보니
<readytoact_T420> 제가 살면서 처음으로 에어컨 있는 집에 살게 되었더라구요.
<samahui> 저도 이번에 새로 에어컨을 들였는데 기존 녀석을 제거 하지 않고 불렀더니 제거비도 받아가더군요. ㅜㅜ 참고로 배관은 기존꺼 그대로 이용이 가능한 모델인데도 자 잘라 빼버리고 새로 넣더군요.
<samahui> 에어컨 저렴하게 나와서 바꿔줬더니 설치비에서 차액이 다 빠져버리네요
<readytoact_T420> 전 쿠X에서 구매했는데
<readytoact_T420> 설치기사가 와서는 추가로 5만원을 더 받더라구요. 진공작업비용을요
<readytoact_T420> 당장에 쿠X에 전화햇더니
<readytoact_T420> 업체 사과하고 설치비 빼주고
<samahui> 전 그냥 구입모델 알아본 다음에 다나와 돌아다니면서 가격 좀 보고 가장 저렴한 사이트 찾아서 사버렸어요
<readytoact_T420> 다행히 업체 담당자가 개념찬 분이셨는지.. 정중하게 사과하고 처리해 주셔서 잘 마무리가 되었어요.
<samahui> 저도 판매 사이트에 태클을 걸어볼껄 그랬네요
<readytoact_T420> 5미터 파이프가 기본인데
<readytoact_T420> 에어컨이 설치하다보니
<readytoact_T420> 미터가 늘어나면
<readytoact_T420> 파이프 비용 용접비 진공작업비 등등이 들어가서
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 비용이 많이 차이가 나더라구요.
<samahui> 사이트에서 판매하는건 대부분 설치사와 판매사가 다르더라고요. 그리고는 설치배 뺀 가격으로 올리고 설치 할대 추가금을 직접 현금으로 받아챙기더군요
<samahui> 기본 설치비 무료 라고 해놓고는 정작 와서는 이래저래 요금 늘려 받더군요
<readytoact_T420> 쿠팡은 업체관리 좀 잘 하는듯
<readytoact_T420> 업체 사과와는 별개로
<readytoact_T420> 쿠팡 담당 MD인지.. 전화와서 재차 사과하고
<readytoact_T420> 쿠팡 캐시도 줬습니다 +_+
<samahui> 생긴지 오래되지 않은 후발주자라 열심히 관리하는거겠죠
<readytoact_T420> -_- 아..
<readytoact_T420> 게임사는 상대하기 힘들군요 -,.-
<readytoact_T420> 우리 채널에 게임사 다니시는분 혹 안계시겠죠
<autowiz> 친구가 넥슨 있긴 합니다.
<autowiz> nhn 에는 누가없었나 으음..
<readytoact_T420> 아.. 게임마을 분만 안계시면 -0-
<DarkCircle> 냠냠 ... 여기 로그가 되긴 합니다만...  퍼블릭에 남겨도 되는 이야기면 상관 없습니다 'ㅅ'a ...
<readytoact_T420> -_-... 아하하하하..
<readytoact_T420> 퍼블릭
<readytoact_T420> 저 가끔 제 개인정보 구글링해서 뒤지는데
<readytoact_T420> -_- 아얄씨 기록이 적잖이 나옵니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 구나 뒤지건 말건 별로 신경 안쓰고 살고 싶습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 구나 -> 누가
<bluedusk> 굳모닛
<drake_kr> 하늘에 구녕난 새벽임다
<samahui> 천둥소리는 계속 들리는데 정작 번쩍임은 안보이네요
<samahui> 하늘에 구멍이 나긴 났다봅니다.
<readytoact_T420> 악 드뤡님
<readytoact_T420> 사진 봤는데
<readytoact_T420> 공개토론회 -0-
<ipeter> samahui_: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 오랜만에 뵙는것 같군요. ㅎㅎ 본사로 복귀하신다더니 바쁘신가봅니다
<ipeter> 사마휘님? 직장에 베뉴 사용하시는분 계시지 않나요? 평이 어떤가요..?
<ipeter> =) 그냥 뭐.. 살짝 정신없어요. +_+
<readytoact_T420> 베뉴프로요?
<readytoact_T420> 태플릿?
<ipeter> 사마휘님도 잘 계셨죠?
<ipeter> readytoact_T420: 네 맞습니다. 태블릿이요.
<readytoact_T420> 베뉴프로8 말씀이심까.
<samahui_> 윈도우 타블릿중 베이트레일 들어간 놈들은  그냥 저냥 가격이 낮으면 괜찮다고 하더군요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> Seony:  (__
<ipeter> 놋북이 무겁다보니 이동시에는 태블릿을 찾게되는것 같습니다.
<readytoact_T420> )
<ipeter> 요즘 생각중이라서요..ㅠ
<readytoact_T420> 음...
<samahui_> 근데 그거 구입하실꺼면 차라리 이번에 에이서인가에서 나온놈 사세요
<readytoact_T420> 비추입니다.
<ipeter> 오잉? 에이서요? 검색해보겠습니다.
<readytoact_T420> 베뉴는
<ipeter> readytoact_T420: 비추한표 접수하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 음..
<readytoact_T420> 8인치 달란 태블릿은 .. 거기다 윈도우인데
<readytoact_T420> 좀 애매합니다.
<readytoact_T420> 전 아수스 T100 썼었는데
<ipeter> 사실 델에서 프로모션 이메일 받아서요.
<samahui_> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=A930346587
<myobot> [링크 제목] 옥션 - [에이서] - 총식총판 ACER 스위치10 베이트레일 WIN8/64G SW10
<samahui_> 요놈 괜찮더군요
<readytoact_T420> 어차피 그정도 사이즈면 키보드 가 딸려와서 쓸 수 있고요.
<samahui_> 키보드 포함된 모델입니다
<samahui_> 이벤트중이라 가격도 괜찮은거 같아요
<readytoact_T420> 음
<readytoact_T420> 저놈이 차라리
<readytoact_T420> T100보다 낫군요
<readytoact_T420> GPS도 있고
<samahui_> 자세히 알고 싶으시면 노트기어라는 사이트 들어가보세요
<samahui_> 이번에 리뷰도 올라왔더군요
<readytoact_T420> 전 아수스 T100쓰다가 비보노트8 으로 갈아 탔어요.
<readytoact_T420> 8인치이지만 와콤지원
<bluedusk> 냥냥
<bluedusk> 점심먹을러 갈땐 비 안오겠지
<readytoact_T420> 10인치 와콤지원이면 금상첨화일텐데.. -0- 가격이-
<samahui_> 성능과 가격등 다 따져서 저놈이 지금 나온 베이트레일 윈도우패드중에는 젤 나은거 같더군요
<readytoact_T420> 음.. 그런거 같네요 딱봐도
<readytoact_T420> -_-..
<samahui_> 다만 이벤트 가격이라 언제 가격이 바뀔지 모르겠네요
<ipeter> =_=
<readytoact_T420> 그냥 기다렸다가 T100사지말고 이놈 살걸..
<ipeter> 고맙습니다..ㅠ
<readytoact_T420> 근데 베뉴랑은
<samahui_> 저도 살까말까하다가 전 타블릿은 그다지 필요가 없어서 그냥 12인치 노트북 하나 더 질렀습니다
<readytoact_T420> 확실히 가격차이가-
<samahui_> 시퓨와 부속품에 키보드까지 따지면 가격차 그리 크지 않은거 같은데요
<Seony> 흠... 저는 맥프로 살 금액의 반 밖에 못모았네요...
<autowiz> http://www.vosang.com/juncmall/
<myobot> [링크 제목] 전시몰 - 엄청난 중고가 온다!
<samahui_> 노트북 보다 가벼우면서 활용도 다양한 타블릿을 찾는거면 위 놈이 딱이죠
<Seony> 아직도 1년은 있어야할듯..
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전시몰이라고 리퍼나 전시제품 판다는데 좀 싼거 같기도 하고 그렇네요
<samahui_> 그때 쯤 다시 다음모델나오지 않을까요?
<samahui_> 전시물 파는곳 싸지 않아요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 어쩌면 내심 그걸 노리는 것일지도 몰라요
<samahui_> 새 제품대비 싸다는건데 이미 지난 물건들이라 지금 중고 시세만 못해요
<samahui_> 차라리 네이년 중고딩나라를 가는게 났습니다
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 돈 모았다가 다음모델 나오면 지르시려고요?
<samahui_> 노트북 새로 사면서 장비 개편해버렸습니다
<samahui_> 웤스 하나는 마눌님 드리고
<samahui_> 한대는 고정용 회사에서 쓰고
<samahui_> 12인치 들고댕기는걸로다가
<ipeter> 와..
<ipeter> autowiz: 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 유심히 잘 지켜봐야겠네요.
<readytoact_T420> 태블릿을 사실꺼면
<readytoact_T420> 와콤지원으로 구매하세요.
<readytoact_T420> 정말 편하네요
<ipeter> samahui_: 이상하게 11인치는 잘 안땡기네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 11인치가 좋긴 좋은데 말이죠..
<ipeter> ㅠ
<readytoact_T420> 이동형 스펙으론 베일트레이면 충분하고
<autowiz> 피터 : 잘봐야 합니다. 그냥 정상가 보다 싸게 판다 싶어도 그렇게 싼게 아닐 수 있거든요.
<readytoact_T420> 전시몰
<samahui_> 전시몰 안싸요
<readytoact_T420> -_- 비추
<samahui_> 전혀 안싸요
<readytoact_T420> 환불은 좀 잘해줌.
<samahui_> 새 재품대비인데 전시물이면 중고인지라 중고가 따지면 전혀 안쌉니다
<samahui_> 다나와 가격비교와 비교해봐도 안싸니 말다했죠
<autowiz> 피터님 뭐 사시게요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제 갤럭시 탭 좀 사가실래요?
<autowiz> 이제 영화보는데도 버벅거리기 시작한다는 .. 새상이 너무 빨리 발전하고있어요.
<ipeter> autowiz: 태블릿 사고 싶어요.. 윈으로요.
<autowiz> 전에는 영화도 700 메가 파일 두개였는데 요즘은 점점 커지고 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 오피스를 사용하게되서 급 땡기네요.
<samahui_> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=A930346587 걍 이걸로가세요
<myobot> [링크 제목] 옥션 - [에이서] - 총식총판 ACER 스위치10 베이트레일 WIN8/64G SW10
<samahui_> http://www.notegear.com/Content/Content_View.asp?TNum=1659&kind=2&gotopage= 요건 해당모델의 리뷰사이트
<myobot> [링크 제목] 사람냄새 나는 노트북 전문웹진 - 노트기어
<samahui_> 딱 이동하면서 사용할만한 한계치인거 같아요
<samahui_> 이 이하로 가면 작업이라는 환경과 관계 없이 그냥 유희용 타블릿인데 그런건 요즘 폰이 좋아서 폰 큰거사서 커버하는게 났다고 봅니다
<samahui_> 작업위주로 가려면 작은 노트북이 났고요. 휴대하면서 간단하게 뭐 보는정도는 폰이 났다보니 타블릿이 좀 붕 뜨는 위치죠... 좋게 말하면 휴대성도 좋으면서 간단한 작업도 된다지만... 결국 간단한!이 한계입니다
<ipeter> =_= 아.. 고민되네요.. +_+
<ipeter> 읍! 저 잠시 자리좀 비우겠습니다..!
<samahui_> 수고하세요
<drake_kr> 아 정말
<Seony> 전 솔직히 개인적인 의견으로는, 태블릿은 활용할 수 없는 기계라고 생각해요
<bluedusk> 엌
<autowiz> 음... 저도 고민 되네요
<bluedusk> 드레이크님 뿔났다
<drake_kr> 공인인증서 문제가 아니라고.......................
<autowiz> 585 그람이라 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/permalink/682540151783835/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Facebook
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 잃어버린 패스워드라고
<bluedusk> 책 한번 보세요
<drake_kr> 내놔요
<bluedusk> 광주집에 있..;
<bluedusk> 아 도난당한 패스워드네요.;
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> stolen password
<bluedusk> http://book.daum.net/detail/book.do?bookid=BOK00020396697BA
<myobot> [링크 제목] 도난당한 패스워드 – Daum 책
<bluedusk> 이책 보면
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님이 말하고 싶은 내용이 나와 있어요
<bluedusk> 만화로 쉽게..-_-;
<drake_kr> 오오
<bluedusk> 공인 인증서가 왜 문제가 되고
<bluedusk> 액티브엑스 바이러스백신 까는게 왜 깔아야 하는건지
<drake_kr> 공인인증서도 문제가 되긴 하지만 실제 문제는 그게 아니죠
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 한번 그냥 가볍게 읽어보시면
<bluedusk> 원하시는 해답을 얻으실 수 잇으실듯.;
<bluedusk> 참고로 전 사인본으로 샀음.;
<drake_kr> 아 김인성아찌네요
<bluedusk> 아시는분이에요?
<bluedusk> http://minix.tistory.com/434
<myobot> [링크 제목] 미닉스의 작은 이야기들 :: <도난 당한 패스워드> 사인본 판매
<bluedusk> 여기 사인본 구매 방법
<bluedusk> 참고로 사인본이 인터넷에서 구매하는것보다 더 저렴..;;
<drake_kr> 저 블로그에서 볼 수 있는 내용 아닌가여?
<bluedusk> ........;;
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<bluedusk> 블로그에 없는 내용도 있고
<bluedusk> 책은 정리가 되어 있으니..
<samahui_> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<autowiz> 아흑 저만 몰랐었나요 unity dash 에서 한글 깨져서 이것저것 찾아보다 보니까
<autowiz> unity 만 수동으로 버젼업해주면 끝나는거였네요.
<drake_kr> Seony: 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<autowiz> 형님들 식사들 하셨습니까??
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 형님들 식사들 하셨습니까?? (2)
<autowiz> 예 피터형님도 식사 맛난걸로 드셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ... 좌청룡 우배코
<samahui> 식사 맛있게들 하고 오셨나요? 전 비 심하게 내리기 전에 후딱 먹고 오느라 간단한 일식라면 먹고 왔네요
<samahui> 비가 심하게 오기 시작하는군요
<autowiz> 일식라면 저도 참 좋아하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 한번 먹어보겠습니다
<autowiz> 여긴 아직 비 안오는 분위기라
<drake_kr> 여긴 어제부터 지금까지...
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> autowiz: 식사 잘 하셨나요?
<ipeter> 잠시 일좀보러 가겠습니다.
<autowiz> 네 형님... 제가 실은 형님께 나이를 속였습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오후에도 화이팅 하셔요..!
<ipeter> ?
<ipeter> 오즈님이 나이를요?
<ipeter> 저랑 동갑 아니셨나요?
<autowiz> 저 25입니다. -_-;;
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 전 꽃다운 19세인데..;
<ipeter> 후훗.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 후훗
<ipeter> 22살.
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 수고하세요~
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 학교 안가고 뭐해요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 일하는데요..-_-a
<bluedusk> 학교따위
<drake_kr> 헐 결손가장
<bluedusk> 때려친지 10년은 더된듯
<bluedusk> 안됬으려나?
<bluedusk> -_-a
<autowiz> 저 초등학교 졸업한지 22년밖에 안됐어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 이런 능력자 굇수들!!
<bluedusk> 휙!
<samahui> 졸업한지 22년이면 14+22 = 36 ...
<autowiz> 21년인가 봅니다 ^____^
<samahui> 저랑 비스무리한 연배시군요... 전 몇년 더 일찍 졸업했습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 예 형님~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 형님은 무슨 형님이요.
<autowiz> 혹시 The Grand Budapest Hotel  이영화 보신분 계신가요?
<samahui> 저 20살 이후로 나이 안먹어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저 보다 말았어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> samahui, 저랑 비슷하시네요..
<samahui> 주말에 보다가 잠들었다는... ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 저도 19세 이후로 나이를 안먹는중인데..ㅎ
<samahui> 재미있는 영화입니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나이는 20살에서 멈추는겁니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 형님들은 20살이군요
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 그럼 drake_kr 동생은 몇살이신가요??
<drake_kr> 20살이고 80년생입니다
<bluedusk> 그럼 올해가 2000년이 맞군요
<bluedusk> 21세기1!!
<drake_kr> fcntl 어렵네요
<autowiz> 2020 원더키디 까지 6년남았네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오랜만에 틀어볼까...
<drake_kr> 미래소년 코난은 이미 과거소년이 되었죠
<drake_kr> 그리고 지구는 멸망하였습니다.
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님
<bluedusk> 그러고보니
<drake_kr> ??
<bluedusk> 나이가 많으시군요..-ㅅ-
<autowiz> 갑자기 원더키디 이미지 보고 있으니까 원더걸스가 보고싶어지는건, 저만 그런건가요?
<bluedusk> autowiz, http://star.mt.co.kr/stview.php?no=2014061912474949704&type=3
<myobot> [링크 제목] 원걸 소희, 배우 안소희로 변신중.."열심히 준비" - 스타뉴스
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> drake_kr, 오늘 아침 08:40분쯤 내 글 봤어요?
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<ihavnoth> 페북 미국 사람이 발음하면 ㅍ베복 <- 이정도 발음인가요?
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 페이스북이라고 발음하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 페북은요?
<Work^Seony> 페북?
<Work^Seony> 페이스북을 줄여서 페북이라고 말씀하시는거죠?
<ihavnoth> 네
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 그렇게 줄여서 발음 안해요
<razGon_NxGen> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 페이스북이라고 부르죠
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> razGon_NxGen, 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 케나다 출신인가보네요 그럼 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NxGen> 드디어 샀습니다. ㅋ
<autowiz> 무엇을요?
<razGon_NxGen> i7하즈웰 리프레쉬!
<razGon_NxGen> 아수스H97보드, 램16G.250SSD. 2TB SHHD
<ihavnoth> Server^Seony, 이거 하나 봐주세요
<razGon_NxGen> 컴을 새로 샀습니다. 오늘 와요.ㅋ
<ihavnoth> Work^Seony: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg4sP_nkHdk
<myobot> [링크 제목] NS Yoon-G, (NS윤지) - NS Yoon-G Interview - YouTube
<ihavnoth> 벌써 9시군요 후다닥 담배 피고 와야겠네요
<autowiz> 요즘 광고 건너뛰기가 메뉴가 안뜨는거 같아요
<autowiz> NS 는 무슨 뜻일까요?
<autowiz> Newyork Style? g
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 여기서 페북이라는 단어를 발음하는 거에요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-24
<autowiz> http://www.youtube.com/user/NSYoonGVEVO
<myobot> [링크 제목] NSYoonGVEVO - YouTube
<Work^Seony> 페북이 아니라 베부, vevo를 얘기하는 건데요
<autowiz> 듣다 보니까 말이지요 저도 좀 이상했는데 ㅎㅎ 페북 주소에 페북이 끝에 가지는 않잫아요
<Work^Seony> 다 듣지않아도 이미 화면 하단에 VEVO Greeting message 라고 적혀있어요
<ihavnoth> 그렇군요
<ihavnoth> vevo는 뭘까요?
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요 그건 본인한테 물어봐야하는 것 같은데요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 구글링해보면 나오겠네요
<Work^Seony> Video hosting service라고 하네요
<Work^Seony> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vevo
<myobot> [링크 제목] Vevo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ihavnoth> 처음 들어본것들이 많군요
<ihavnoth> http://www.slideshare.net/yongho/ss-32267675
<myobot> [링크 제목] 스타트업은 데이터를 어떻게 바라봐야 할까? (개정판)
<ihavnoth> 조금 지루하지만 쉽게 잘 만들었네요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세용.
<razGon_NxGen> ihavnoth: 이거 좋은 내용이네요. 감사합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_NxGen> ahoops_: 오래간만입니다. ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_NxGen> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> jasonjang: ????
<drake_kr> dbm 항목은 라이브러리쪽에 들어가야 하나....
<yemharc> dbm이면 라이브러리쪽으로 봐야죠
<drake_kr> http://slownews.kr/2853 우분투옷 입고 계시네...
<myobot> [링크 제목] 인터뷰: 오픈웹 김기창, 한국 정치와 FTA 논쟁을 말하다 | 슬로우뉴스
<Markers> 안녕하세요,
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘은 날씨가 정말 좋군요
<Libra102> 내일 비오나요?
<samahui> 글쎄요. 점장이가 아니라 잘 모르겠네요
<samahui> 지금 상태를 보면 소나기가 아닌 다음에야 비가 내릴거 같지는 않네요
<Libra102> 오늘 오전에 주말날씨 한번 본거 같은데 주중에 두번인가 비올확률이 있는걸로 봤었는데..
<Libra102> 지금 보니..바뀌었군요..흠.
<samahui> 가장 못미더운게 우리나라 일기예보죠
<Libra102> 헉.. 음.. 제 넥서스에서 본것이로군요.. ㅜㅜ openweatherMap.. 이 어딘지는 모르겠지만..
<Libra102> 우리나라꺼는 비안온다고 했고..
<Libra102> 저쪽에서는 비온다고 했으니.. 내일 날씨가 비가오면..
<Libra102> 흠.. 오늘은 기분이 좋습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> http://skinpacks.com/download/windows-7/ubuntu-skin-pack 이거 설치해보니 별로네요
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu Skin Pack | SkinPack
<Libra102> 한국에서 연봉 1억되는 IT기술자가 몇이나 될까요?
<drake_kr> 0명이요
<drake_kr> 관리자도 엔지니어라고 친다면, 몇십명 나오긴 하겠네요
<Libra102> 독일에서 PHP개발자가 5만유로..
<Libra102> 연봉이 약 6900만원
<Libra102> 음.. 한국 개발자가 제일 먼저 공부해야 할 언어는 영어로군요..
<drake_kr> 네 확실히
<Seony> 연봉의 숫자보단 외국에서 개발자들이 받는 대우가 더 중요하죠...
<drake_kr> 봐요 Seony님도 지금 여유롭게 일하고 계시는데, 더 여유로워지려면 영어를 해야 한다고 하시잖아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Libra102> 대우도 좋고 연봉도 높고
<Libra102> 중고등학교때 그냥 영어나 열심히 해둘껄..후회막급이군요.
<Libra102> 6년동안 영어만 공부했으면 적어도 6살수준은 될퇸데.. 좀 늙다리 6살 영어일까낭..음..
<drake_kr> 가는데는 영어 존나 잘할 필요는 없는거 같아요
<Libra102> 높은 연봉을 받을려면 영어로 임원들에게 프로젠테이션 하는 스킬이 필수라고 하더군요.
<Seony> 프리젠테이션은 높은 연봉 아니더라도 그 정도는 해야죠...
<drake_kr> 그러고보면 참 프리젠테이션 스킬 향상의 기회가 없어요.. 한국은..
<Seony> 아무리 외국인이라도 입 다물고 일하는 프로그래머는 원하지 않거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Libra102> 말을 못하는 장애인 개발자는...???
<drake_kr> 그런 의미에서 나눔행사는 좋은거라 생각해요
<Seony> 그런 장애인을 위해서 만들어진 TTS 프로그램이 있습니다
<Seony> 저희 직원 중 하나가 그런걸 사용하거든요
<Libra102> 차라리 말못하는 장애인 개발자로 면접을... ㅡ.ㅡ??? 얼추 영문은 그나마 좀 읽을수 있으니..
<Seony> 프리젠테이션할 때 TTS가 읽어주는데, 좀 무미건조하지만 들을만은 해요
<Libra102> 아..듣지 못하는 걸로 컨셉을 잡아야겟군요.
<Libra102> 듣지 못해서 말도 못하는 ..ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;
<ipeter> 어휴 많은 대화 나누셨군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 영어좀 가르쳐주세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 영어 못해요
<ipeter> =_=
<drake_kr> 영어는
<Seony> 엔젤 아줌마가 저 영어 허접하다고 안그래요?
<Markers> 그럼 꽁글리쉬라도...
<drake_kr> 생존본능으로 배우는게 좋아요
<drake_kr> 저는
<ipeter> Seony: 아니요. 잘한다는 칭찬일색뿐이셨습니다.
<drake_kr> 돈은 있는데 밥을 3일동안 굶어봤어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 물어보시긴 했었군요
<Markers> drake_kr님 다이어트때문에 3일 굶…?
<ipeter> 음..? 물어봐달라고 하셨던걸로 기억해요.
<ipeter> 엔젤 아줌마 한국오셨을때 영어 어떠셨냐고 물어봐달라 하셨던걸로 기억합니다...
<Seony> ipeter: 사실 엔젤 아줌마가 예전에 저한테 이메일 보내서 하는 말이, 한국어 해석 관련해서 영어로 설명해줄 수 있는 마땅한 사람이 없다더라구요...
<Seony> 네. 제가 물어봐달라고 했었죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 집앞에 맥도날드가 있는데..
<drake_kr> 점원이 하는말을 못알아들어처먹어서
<ipeter> 대구에 사신다는분 요새 안들어오시는군요..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 3일 굶으니 존나 배고파서..
<drake_kr> 가서 주문을 해봤더니 되드라구요
<Seony> 그냥 "깁미어 빅맥"하시면 됐을텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 남바완 플리즈 <-
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 카운터에 숫자 써있으니
<drake_kr> 1번이 빅맥이었을거에요
<Seony> 맞아요 그렇게 얘기해도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이거 뭐 프렌치프라이 어쩌구 저쩌구 ㅇㅋㅇㅋ 유가릿
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 1번 플리즈 격하게 공감
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 진짜 그렇게 주문해도 되드라구요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일본서는 이찌방 요로시꾸
<ipeter> 아.. 저 블루투스 키보드 필요해서 그런데 이녀석 어떤가요?
<ipeter> http://spctjs.tistory.com/54
<myobot> [링크 제목] PenciL :: ThinkPad 무선 키보드 사용기
<drake_kr> 이건 어때요 http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/item.php&it_id=1381800179
<myobot> [링크 제목] FILCO : 마제스터치 MINILA Air무선 기계식-적축 (이벤트) 상품 상세보기
<drake_kr> Seony: 흑축 소리 많이 큰가요?
<Seony> drake_kr: 제가 다른 키보드 소리를 못들어봐서 정확히 말씀드리기는 어렵지만, 흑축도 시끄럽다고 할 수 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> drake_kr: 오오. 좋으네요.
<ipeter> 근데 가격이... ㅠ
<Seony> 다른 키보드와 비교를 하지 않더라도, 흑축은 충분히 시끄러워요
<Seony> 아마 키캡이 강판을 때리니까 그런 것 같네요
<samahui> 기계식 키보드에 강판 달린놈은 왠만하면 시끄러워요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 아니 블투라는데 usb는 뭐죠..?
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 동글이요
<ipeter> 동글이요?
<samahui> 블루투스 없는 기기에 블루투스를 USB로 제공하는겁니다
<Libra102> Jboss 아시는분?
<drake_kr> usb 동글 첨 봤을때 hole 의미의 동굴로 봤었는데.. 웬지 그냥 이해한..
<ipeter> samahui: 으헉. 그..그렇군요..;;;
<ipeter> JBoss자바쪽...
<drake_kr> java로 이루어진 무엇.. 이던데
<ipeter> spsp
<Seony> $1600 모았는데, 맥프로 사려면 아직도 $2400이나 남았네요
<ipeter> 네네
<drake_kr> 헐 맼프로
<ipeter> Seony: 너무나도 험난해보입니다.ㅠ 꿈의 맥프로..
<drake_kr> 전 맥 안사요
<Seony> 앞으로 한 1년은 더 모아야할 것 같아요
<drake_kr> 고장나면 사야 하니까요
<drake_kr> 윈도우 : 뭔가 안됨 -> 재부팅 -> 그래도 안됨 -> 포맷
<Seony> drake_kr: 저도 사실 맥에서 우분투로 완전히 갈아타려다가, 썬더볼트 디스플레이가 2대라는 현실 때문에 어쩔 수 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 리눅스 : 뭔가 안됨 -> 어찌어찌 해봄 -> 그래도 안됨 -> 포맷
<Seony> 미국에서는 애플스토어 서비스가 좋아서, 고장나도 크게 걱정은 없다보니 그나마 좀 낫네요
<drake_kr> 맥 : 뭔가 안됨 -> 센타 들고감 -> 해결안됨 -> 새로 삼
<drake_kr> 한국의 경우
<ipeter> drake_kr: 푸하하하
<ipeter> 그렇군요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Libra102> 연봉 1억은 언제쯤 될런지.. 아.. 아직 멀었군요..
<drake_kr> 뭔가 안됨 -> 센타 없음 -> 해결안됨 -> 새로 사야함
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 맥의 또 그런면이.. in 한국.
<ipeter> 전 마구마구 뽐뿌오지만 잘 쳐내고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 맥프로 쓸일이 뭐가 있겠느냐고 위로하는중
<Seony> drake_kr: 저번에 말씀드렸던 플스3 결국 샀어요
<Seony> 깎아서 $110
<drake_kr> 여긴 한 30만원돈 하는데.. 헐
<Seony> 어제 언차티드2 끝냈습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<Seony> 아직도 30만원이나 해요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 플4는 얼마길래요?
<drake_kr> 한 60만원돈이요
<Seony> 헐
<Seony> 이것들 완전히 바가지네
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 전 플스3는 잘 안하고.. 패드만 가지고..
<drake_kr> PC겜을 듀얼쇼크로 하죠..
<ipeter> 요새 제가 그렇게도 게임을 않하는데 딱 하나 하는 클래쉬 오브 클랜에 빠졌네요.
<drake_kr> 간만에 솔칼이나 들어가볼까...
<drake_kr> ps3 넷겜같은거 괜찮은거 없나..
<drake_kr> 디아블로3 살까말까 고민중
<Seony> 디아블로3 콘솔용은 꽤 괜찮다더라구요
<Seony> 온라인겜이면 타이탄폴 요즘 괜찮다더라구요
<Seony> 동영상 보고서 해보고 싶다는 생각이 드는 몇 안되는 겜 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> drake_kr: 허허. 아까 링크주신 제품 품절이네요.
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/item.php&it_id=1381799546
<myobot> [링크 제목] FILCO : 마제스터치 MINILA Air무선 기계식-클릭 (이벤트) 상품 상세보기
<drake_kr> ps3 업데이트 하네요..
<drake_kr> 플스2 에뮬은 언제쯤 안정화되려나..
<ipeter> drake_kr: 고맙습니다!
<drake_kr> 음, 소켓은 파일로 분류해야 하려나
<drake_kr> 소켓은 http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/File4developers 여기에 넣어야겠당
<myobot> [링크 제목] File4developers - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<ipeter> drake_kr: 아..이거 정말 볼때마다 빵빵터집니다.
<ipeter> drake_kr: Urban Dictionary에 의하면, 우분투는 아프리카 고대 언어로서 "나는 데비안을 설정할 줄 모른다"라는 의미를 갖고있다고 한다. [1]
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 처음 보셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참고로 제가 수정한 겁니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> 아 진짜 센스쟁이들이세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> urban dictionary에 재밌는거 많아요
<Seony> 한국인에 대해서 검색하면, 스타크래프트 얘기 밖에 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> fucking kimchiman you liar
<drake_kr> 지가 못해놓고 왜 나한테 난리여 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 스타2 공허의유산이 늦어지는 이유가 개발자들이 GS2L만 보고 일을 안해서 그런다면서요?
<Libra102> 요즘 프로젝트로 투입되면 개인들은 어떻게 급여를 받나요?
<Libra102> 3.3% 제하는 프리랜서식으로 하는건가요?
<Markers> 음 발표를 대충 20분정도 할려면 PPT를 대략 20장정도 만들면 되겟죠 -_-?
<77CAAIIMG> 무슨발푠데요? :)
<drake_kr> 상상속의 동물 여자친구 얻는 방법
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 이번에 논문(?) 적어서 제출했는데 발표섹션에서 발표해야되서 -ㅁ-
<Markers> 이게 논문인건지 그냥 실험인건지도 모르겟지만 ㅡㅡ;
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 여자친구를 상상속의 동물이라고 하다뇨..
<bluedusk> 여자친구를 넘 폄하 하시는 발언 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 있어야 폄하하죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> 폄하좀 해보게 있었으면 좋겠습니다.
<ipeter> (오열)
<bluedusk> 실망이에요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 여자친구분에게 다 이를거임..
<ipeter> ?!
<drake_kr> 일러주셈
<ipeter> 아니. drake_kr 님 있으셨다니.
<ipeter> 거짓말을 하신게로군요.
<ipeter> 전 잠시 잠수타겠습니다.
<Libra102> 테블릿 f2fs 로 바꾸고 나서 터치감이 좋아진거 같아요.
<samahui_> 여름은 여름인가 봅니다. 퇴근시간 다되어 가도록 밖이 밝아서 하늘보고는 날씨를 짐작하기 어렵군요.
<samahui_> 낮이 길어요
<pchero_work> 여긴 덴마큰데 어젠 밤 12시까지 날이 밝았다는.. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 어제가 우리나라로 치면 하지 였데요.
<samahui_> 덴마크도 백야를 볼수있군요
<pchero_work> 무슨 축제를 하는데.. 축제 내용이 "마녀 불태우기"
<pchero_work> 네. 밤이 지속되는 시간이 길어야..4~5시간?
<pchero_work> 게다가 어젠 온동네에서 폭죽터트리느라.. 좀 시끌시끌.
<samahui_> 축제라... 재미있었겠군요
<samahui_> 중세시대부터 내려온 축제인가요? 마녀불태우기라니...
<pchero_work> 전 집에서 할일이 있어서.... ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 그렇데요. 옛날엔 진짜로 마녀를 불태웠다고.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 진짜 마녀겠어요? 어디 불쌍한 아낙네 마녀로 몰려서 태워졌겠죠
<pchero_work> 우리는 마녀대신에 개를 불태운다고 하니깐 다들 빵 터짐. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ;;
<samahui_> 우린 벼집을 태우죠
<samahui_> 쥐불놀이요 ㅋ
<pchero_work> 아! 단오!
<pchero_work> 나중에 설명해줘야겠어요 ㅎㅎ 호두 하나씩 주면서 ㅎ
<samahui_> 호두를 입으로 물어서 깨라고 알려주시면 안됩니다
<pchero_work> 으아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 예전에 영어가 짧아서 부럼을 깨는걸 호두도 입으로 깬다고 말했던기억이 ㅎㅎ;;
<pchero_work> 으아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 따라하던가요??
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Active_X
<myobot> [링크 제목] Active X - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<samahui_> 아니요. 진짜냐고 되물으며 해보라고 해서 땅콩만 깨물고 호두는 깨서 깨물라고 다시 말해줬죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 바삭! 소리내서 깨무는거라고요
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 슬슬 정리하고 가야겠네요
<samahui_> 저녁들 맛있게 드시고 남은 저녁시간 행복하게 보내세요~
<pchero_work> 넵~ 즐퇴~~~
<drake_kr> 닥터pc는 백신일까요?
<pchero_work> 그냥 프로그램이죠. 사용하지 않는...
<pchero_work> 인앱 결제 프로그램.
<ipeter> pchero_work: 아...덴마크가고 싶어요..
<ipeter> pchero_work: pchero님은 나이가 어떻게되세요?
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn1Nw6AFyEo 이건 너무 심하네요..
<myobot> [링크 제목] SNL코리아5_중2병학교 박재범 (2014.06.07) - YouTube
<pchero_work> ipeter: 올해 서른이요. :)
<ipeter> welcome to gentlemen league, 30's
<pchero_work> 으아아 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 진짜 딱 서른되니까.. 어깨가 막 뻐근대요.
<pchero_work> 막 결리는 느낌?
<pchero_work> -_-;;;;
<Seony> 30대 중반 꺾이면 새벽 2시만 되도 꾸벅꾸벅 졸게 되실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 헉...
<Seony> 그래서 평소에 운동을 해야.... ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 진짜입니다.
<ipeter> 눈감겨요.
<ipeter> 2시만되면요
<ipeter> 35입니다.
<pchero_work> 하아.. 운동.. 필요하군요.
<ipeter> spsp
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 그렇습니다.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> -ㅅ -
<pchero_work> ?
<pchero_work> https://www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621#.U6lqFf6hOFI
<myobot> [링크 제목] Introduction to Linux | edX
<pchero_work> 토발즈옹이 강의하는 리눅스 강좌!
<drake_kr> pchero_work: 감사합니다
<pchero_work> ;)
<drake_kr> pchero21.com 좋은 정보를 받았습니다 :)
<pchero_work> 8/1 부터 시작이에요. :)
<pchero_work> 엄청 기대하는 중!!!
<pchero_work> 과연 무슨 이야기를 할까요?
<drake_kr> daytime 서버가 남는게 time-b.nist.gov 밖에 없군요.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<hjkwon> 안녕하세요. 우분투 14.04 64비트 사용자입니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 반갑습니다~
<hjkwon> ./configure, make, make install 모두 실행 해 보면  그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다.
<Work^Seony> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Work^Seony> 아 essentials가 아니라 essential이네요
<hjkwon> 라고 나오길래 구글링을 해 보니 대략 64비트 운영체제에서 32비트 프로그램을 사용하려고 하면 일어나는 에러라고 하더군요. 혹시 32비트 프로그램을 사용 할 수 있는 방법을 아시는 분이 계신다면 알려 주시길 부탁 드립니다.
<samahui> Seony 님 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> samahui, 안녕하세요.  일찍부터 계시네요
<samahui> 저 벌써 출근했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 서버 이상생겼다고 불이나게 달려왔더니 별거 아니군요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 요즘 무슨 일을 하시길래 밤낮도 없이 일하세요
<samahui> 담당자 얼차례는 못주고 핀잔주고 있어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저야 개발자로 일하는데
<samahui> 저번에 개발자용 서버 구축해놨자나요
<samahui> 그게 소리가 난다고 하드 이상아니냐고 밤샘하던놈이 물어봐서 왔더니 팬에 케이블이 걸렸떠군요
<samahui> 그냥 열어만봐도 아는걸
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 새로 뽑은놈이 컴퓨터 하드웨어쪽은 아예 관심이 없어요
<hjkwon> 서니님 실례가 아니라면 에센셜이 어떤 역할을 해 주는것인지 알려 주실 수 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<samahui> 웃긴건 지 사수에게 연락만 해도 되는걸 제가 만들어놓은거라고 저한테 연락해야하는 줄 알았다고 절 불러냈더군요
<Work^Seony> hjkwon, ./configure랑 make make install 모두 다 완료가 된건가요?
<Work^Seony> hjkwon, build-essential 패키지는 make 명령어를 사용할 수 있는 패키지 모음입니다.
<hjkwon> 지금 시도중입니다.
<samahui> 덕분에 같이 휴게실가서 축구나 봐야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> samahui, 본인의 사수가 믿을만하지 못했나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<hjkwon> 어....
<hjkwon> 똑같은 에러 메시지만 나오네요.
<Work^Seony> 그런 파일이 없다고 나온다면, 32비트건 64비트건 make를 통한 컴파일 자체가 제대로 됐는지부터 확인을 하셔야할 것 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 컴파일된 바이너리가 제대로 설치된게 맞는지 확인해보세요
<samahui> 제가 봤을때 make 패키지 문제가 아니라 설치하려는 바이너리 문제같은데요
<samahui> 혹시 리눅스 사용이 처음이신가요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 볼 땐, 컴파일이 제대로 안됐을 것 같네요
<hjkwon> 예
<hjkwon> 처음 사용 합니다.
<samahui> 설치 하려는 프로그램이 뭔가요?
<hjkwon> rar 크랙 프로그램입니다.
<hjkwon> http://rarcrack.sourceforge.net/
<myobot> [링크 제목] RarCrack!
<hjkwon> 여기서 받았고요.
<hjkwon> 제 gcc 는 4.8.2 입니다.
<Work^Seony> pthreads랑 libxml2는 설치하셨구요?
<hjkwon> 아뇨
<hjkwon> 처음 보네요.
<Work^Seony> 링크 주신 페이지 보면 software requirements라고 나와있잖아요
<hjkwon> get-install로 설치 되나요?
<hjkwon> 아
<Work^Seony> 반드시 필요한 소프트웨어니까, 저게 없으면 컴파일이 제대로 안된다는 얘기에요
<hjkwon> 아
<hjkwon> 그냥 설치만 하면 되는줄 알고 공지를 무시했네요. 실행해 보겠습니다.
<samahui> 컴파일 시키고 나오는 메세지를 다시 읽어보세요
<samahui> 에러에 그 이유가 자세히 나옵니다
<samahui> Seony: 컴이 굼떠요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 리붓하고 오겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 설치 잘 되네요
<Work^Seony> 제대로 작동이 되는지는 모르겠지만...
<hjkwon> 흠
<samahui> 리 하이요~
<samahui> hjkwon: rar crack 소프트웨어 센터에 있어요
<Work^Seony> samahui, 제가 컴파일해봤는데 잘 되네요
<samahui> 우분투는 왠만하면 소스 컴파일하는것 보다 패키지 관리자나 소프트웨어센터에서 검색을 먼저 해보세요
<samahui> 쉽게 설치가 가능합니다
<samahui> 네 저도 해봤는데 잘되요 ㅜㅜ 버추얼머신이 꼬여서 컴이 버벅였어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<hjkwon> 아 rar 추축 프로그램 말씀 하시는 건가요?
<hjkwon> 저도 SC 검색은 해 봤는데 그냥 터미널 설치를 시도 해 보려고요.
<hjkwon> 한 가지 더 질문이 있습니다. 제가 우분투 시스템 언어를 한글로 설치를 했다가 파일 경로 때문에 설치 후 영문으로 바꾸고 한글로 된 파일 경로를 시스템 알림 메시지에 따라 영문으로 바꾼 후 다시 시스템 언어를 한글로 바꿨습니다만.... 이게 프로그램 설치나 실행에 영향을 줄 수 있는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 소스설치는 저도 왠만하면 잘 안합니다.
<hjkwon> 으음
<hjkwon> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 무지 피곤하거든요.  쓰지도 않을 패키지도 설치해야하고..
<samahui> 소스보다는 패키지 관리자를 통한 설치가 관리가 훨씬~ 쉬워요
<Work^Seony> 홈디렉토리 내에 존재하는 경로들은 별로 영향 안줄 거에요
<hjkwon> 뭔가 리눅스를 사용하면 터미널  설치를 해야 한다는 압박감이...
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 프로그램들이 홈디렉토리 쪽으로 참조하는 경우는 없거든요
<hjkwon> 답변 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 터미널 설치는 공부에 도 움이 되는건 맞지만,
<Work^Seony> 소스설치는 오히려 더 혼란만 줄 거에요
<samahui> 설치 방법만 알고 있으면 됩니다. 알고만 있고 관리할때는 패키지를 이용하는게 좋습니다
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서 저 패키지를 설치하려면 libxml2-dev라는 패키지도 별도로 설치해줘야하는데, make 에러메시지를 유심히 보지않고서는 사실 알 수 없거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그게 리눅스 처음 하시는 분들에게는 완전 암호 같은 거라... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 축구 좀 보다 올께요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 넵
<hjkwon> 음 화두가 된 김에 좀 더 여쭤 보고 싶습니다. ./configure, make, make install 이 명령어들이 의미 하는건 뭐고 실행을 위해서 gcc를 설치 해야 하는 건가요?
<samahui> hjkwon 앞으로 자주 오세요 ^^ 그럼 전 이만~
<hjkwon> 네
<hjkwon> 감사합니다.
<hjkwon> 또 뵈요.
<Work^Seony> configure라는건, 프로그램을 제작한 사람이 만든 스크립트의 일종인데요,
<Work^Seony> 프로그램을 컴파일하기 위해서 각종 의존성이나 모듈, 헤더 등을 체크해주는 스크립트에요
<Work^Seony> 저게 있는 프로그램도 있고 없는 프로그램도 있죠.'
<Work^Seony> make는 Makefile에 명시된대로 컴파일러(gcc)가 컴파일을 진행하구요,
<Work^Seony> make install은, make로 컴파일된 결과물을 설치해주는 명령어에요
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍 경험이 없으시면 이해가 조금 어려울 수 있겠네요
<hjkwon> 선행 작업이라는 것은 이해가 가네요.
<hjkwon> 팩키지 형태가 아니라면 직접 명령어로 설치를 해 줘야 한다는 글인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<hjkwon> 예를 들명 Windows의 exe 같은......
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 다시 말하자면,
<Work^Seony> 설치하시려는 프로그램은, 제작자가 실행이 가능한 상태로 배포하는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 소스코드 상태로 배포를 하는 거에요
<hjkwon> 아
<Work^Seony> 그걸 가져다가 각자의 시스템에 맞게 컴파일해서 쓰라는 의도거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 requrements에 보면, any POSIX compatible OS라고 적혀있는데,
<Work^Seony> 저게 의미하는게 결국, 유닉스 호환 운영체제에서 실행이 가능하다는 의미거든요
<Work^Seony> 패키지 형태도 직접 명령어 쳐서 설치할 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 하지만, 소스코드 상태로 배포되는건 훨씬 더 로우레벨로 배포되는거죠
<Work^Seony> 쉬운 예를 들자면
<Work^Seony> 아이폰 5를 구매하고 싶은데, "소스코드" 형태로 배포된다는건, 아이폰 5의 부품만 보내줄테니 알아서 조립하라는 의미가 되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 아... 부품이라기보단, 설계도를 보내주겠다는 의미가 좀 더 맞겠군요
<Work^Seony> 설계도를 보내줄테니까, 알아서 부품 제작하고 조립해라 라는 의미이구요,
<Work^Seony> 컴파일러 라고 하는 프로그램이, 설계도를 보고 부품을 제작 및 조립까지 해주는 것이죠..
<hjkwon> 아
<hjkwon> 그래서 명령어가  make군요.
<Work^Seony> 컴파일러가 부품을 제작하는 과정에서, 만약 어떤 장비가 필요한데 그 장비가 없으면 에러를 내게 되거든요
<Work^Seony> 그런데, 일반적인 평범한 리눅스 유저라면, 그 에러가 의미하는게 뭔지 알기가 아주 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 당연한 얘기겠죠
<Work^Seony> 그러니, 소스설치는 현재 상태로는 되도록이면 삼가하세요.  스트레스만 받고 끝나게 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<hjkwon> 흐으
<Work^Seony> 일단, 아까 그거 설치는 제대로 됐어요?
<hjkwon> SC 통해서 설치는 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> rar crack이 소프트웨어센터에 있어요?
<Work^Seony> unrar 아니에요?
<hjkwon> 그런데 이게 제가 찾은 웹 페이지에서 제공하는게 아닌것 같은데요;;;
<hjkwon> 있네요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 있으면 그걸로 설치하면 되겠네요.  없으면 설치방법 알려드릴께요
<Work^Seony> 음... 14.04에 rarcrack이라고 정말 있네요
<hjkwon> 전 평가 별 있는걸 다운 받았는데요.
<Work^Seony> 아까 알려주신 웹페이지에서 제공하는 거랑 같은 거에요
<hjkwon> 뭐... 실행 법도 없...;;
<hjkwon> 그래요?
<hjkwon> --type rar exam.rar
<hjkwon> 아닌가요?
<hjkwon> ;;;
<Work^Seony> 실행파일을 앞에 적어주셔야죠
<hjkwon> 명령어가 없다는 메시지가....
<Work^Seony> rarcrack --type rar exam.rar
<Work^Seony> --type이란 명령어는 없으니까, 당연히 명령어가 없다는 메시지가 나오죠
<hjkwon> 아차차
<hjkwon> 방금 실행 해 봤는데....
<hjkwon> right permission이 없다네요;;
<hjkwon> 이게 뭔...
<Work^Seony> sudo rarcrack --type rar exam.rar
<hjkwon> 수퍼 유저 써도....
<hjkwon> 똑같은 메시지가...
<hjkwon> root 로긴 해야 하나?;;
<hjkwon> 아
<hjkwon> 서니님
<hjkwon> 제가 실수 했네요.
<hjkwon> 오류 알림 글을 정독 하고 다시 확인 해 보니까 파일명을 틀렸어요.
<hjkwon> 프로그램 잘 실행 됩니다. 신경 써 주셔서 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 하나씩 배워가시네요 :)
<Work^Seony> 원래 모든 문제는 사소한 실수에서 나오죠 ㅎㅎ
<hjkwon> 아무래도 터미널 사용은 익숙하지 않아서.... 마우스를 주로 사용하다가 타자로 하려니까 영~ 어색하네요.
<Work^Seony> 처음엔 다들 그래요
<hjkwon> 그리고 한 가지 더 글 쓰자면...
<hjkwon> apt-get install로 rarcrack을 설치 했네요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 그걸로 했습니다
<hjkwon> SC에서 설치 후에 재 시도 해 봤더니 명령어가 없다고 나오면서 친절하게 apt-get 실행 하라고 나오더군요.
<hjkwon> ;;;
<hjkwon> 우분투가 이렇게 친절할 줄이야;;;
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<hjkwon> SC에 게시된 프로그램은 뭔지;;;
<hjkwon> apt-get install로 설치하는 프로그램은 어디서 가져 오는건가요? 우분투 회사 측에서 따로 설치 파일 서버를 운영 하는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 그런데 hjkwon님은 왜 이 시간까지 챗 하세요?
<hjkwon> 아
<Work^Seony> 네.  패키지 서버들이 따로 있습니다
<hjkwon> 전 일어난 겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 헛... 무지 일찍 일어나시는군요
<hjkwon> 일찍 일어나는 새가.....
<hjkwon> 일찍 자는 법이죠
<hjkwon> .....
<Work^Seony> 제 최대의 소원이 늦게 자서 일찍 일어나는건데...
<Work^Seony> 잠이 많아서 도저히 불가능하네요
<hjkwon> 음
<hjkwon> 개성은 소중합니다.
<hjkwon> 꼭 간진 하세요.
<hjkwon> ;;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<hjkwon> 간진->간직
<hjkwon> 모두 늦게 주무시고 일찍 일어 나시면 세상 재미 없어질것 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 리눅스는 어쩌다 공부하시게 됐어요?
<hjkwon> 사실 이번이 처음  설치는 아닙니다.
<hjkwon> 시간이 꽤 흘렀지만 창문만 보기 지루해서 일탈을 꿈꾸다가 만난게 리눅스에요.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 뭐 직업적이거나 하는 이유는 아닌거군요
<hjkwon> 하지만 개인 사용자의 흔한 벽을 못 깨고 좌절 했다가 다시 잡게 된 경우에요.
<hjkwon> 네
<Work^Seony> 요즘 아무리 인터넷에 정보가 많아도, 리눅스를 인터넷을 통해서 배우는데는 한계가 있습니다.  책을 한 권 사서 보시는걸 권해드려요
<hjkwon> 음
<hjkwon> 영어 공부 해서 해외 무료 강좌를.....
<hjkwon> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<hjkwon> 그러고 보니 아시아리눅스 소식이 안 들리네요.
<hjkwon> 사장 된건지... 아니면....
<Work^Seony> 그거 아마 중단됐을걸요
<hjkwon> ..........
<hjkwon> 만든다는 뉴스 보고 상용화는 힘들거라 생각 했는데....
<hjkwon> 그래도 기대가 되는건 어쩔 수 없더군요.
<Work^Seony> 사실, 여러 리눅스 써보시는 것보단 초기에는 한 배포판만 파시는게 더 좋습니다.
<hjkwon> 아쉽네요.
<hjkwon> 예.
<Work^Seony> 한 배포판이라도 깊숙히 알고나면, 나중에 배포판마다 생기는 차이점이 눈에 쉽게 들어오거든요
<hjkwon> 데비안을 써 보려 했는데... 처음 사용자가 쓰기엔 좀 어렵다는 글들이 보여서 다시 우분투로 왔습니다.
<hjkwon> 무엇보다 설치 파일 용량의 압박이....
<Work^Seony> 어렵다기보단... 어차피 우분투가 데비안을 바탕으로 만들어진거라 90% 이상 똑같은데요,
<Work^Seony> 모양새가 좀 불친절해서, 쉽게 익히기 어렵죠..
<Work^Seony> 설치용량이야, 데비안은 넷인스톨로 하시면 100메가도 채 안될텐데요
<hjkwon> 크런치 뱅도 시도해 봤지만 아예 설치 화면을 볼 수가 없어서;;;
<hjkwon> 아
<hjkwon> 그게.... 랜카드를 인식 못 하는 것 같더군요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<hjkwon> 노트북이라 그런지는 모르겠는데....
<Work^Seony> 일단, 우분투는 쓰시는 놋북에 잘 작동하는 것 같으니, 우분투만 열심히 파보세요
<hjkwon> 예 서니님꼐서 여러모로 좀 도와 주세요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 우분투로 서버 돌리는 곳이 많아서, 우분투만 해도 많이 도움됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 저도 좀 허접해서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일본1:4로 집으로~ 사요나라~
<Work^Seony> samahui, 솔직히 우리도 그꼴나지 않을까 싶네요
<samahui> 코트디부아르는 좀 아쉽군요. 비겨도 올라가는데 막판 페널트킥 먹어서 그리스가 올라갔어요
<hjkwon> 뉴스를 보니 국민은행이 리눅스 도입을 검토 하는것 같던데.....
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 우리도 가능성 높죠. 박모씨 빼고 선발 좀 봤으면 좋겠습니다
<samahui> 공격수가 2경기에서 슈팅 0 이라니 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> 아무튼 전 일이나 열심히 해야겠네요. 즐거운 하루 되세요 ~~
<Work^Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<hjkwon> 물론 좋은 소식이 아니라 비리 관련 폭로로 인한 뉴스라 좀 거림직 하다만은 한국 최대 가입자수를 보유한 국민은행이 검토 하고 있다는건 한국 전산의 미래가 좀 밝아 질지도 모른다는 묘한 기대감이...
<Work^Seony> 전 식사하고 오겠습니다
<hjkwon> 맛있게 드세요.
<samahui> 점심 맛나게 드세요~
<hjkwon> ???
<samahui> 저도 밥먹고 와서 일해야 겠네요. ㅎㅎ 나중에 뵈요
<hjkwon> 한국 거주 하시는게  아니신가요?>'
<samahui> hjkwon: 서원님 하와이 사세요 ㅎㅎ 그럼 저도 댕겨올께요~
<samahui> 밥으로 빵먹고 왔습니다
<samahui> 살빼야 되는데 맨날 탄수화물이군요
<hjkwon> 한국, 외국의 식생활 차이와 체질의 차이는 있겠지만 육류와 빵이 주식인 외국의 식단으로 생활 하면서도 몽짱이 있는 외국을 보면..... 꼭 탄수화물의 문제만은 아닐거란 생각이....
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<hjkwon> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> 기본적으로 그쪽은 운동을 많이 해요.
<hjkwon> 음
<razGon_web> 취미를 보면 그쪽은 스포츠. 우리는 게임.
<hjkwon> 그렇군요!
<hjkwon> 그럼 오늘 부터 3일간만 운동을!
<razGon_web> 거기는 운동에 할애하는 시간도 생각하고 시간을 생각하죠. 근데 우리는 출퇴근 수면 끝
<hjkwon> 작심3일이니까....
<hjkwon> 환경 영향이 많지 않을까요?
<razGon_web> 참고로 서니님이 말씀하시던데. 어렷을때부터 운동한 애들이 많아서 체력따라가기 힘들다네요.
<razGon_web> 많죠.
<hjkwon> 한국은 월, 화, 수, 목 금, 금, 금이니까.........
<razGon_web> 기본적으로 농구, 야구, 미식축구. 아이스 하키.
<hjkwon> .....................
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~
<razGon_web> 한국은 뭐 조기 축구회... 그리고 요즘은 야구 조금... 그리고 술...
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘은 새벽같이 나왔더니 피곤하네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> samahui: 혹시 일본분?ㅋ
<samahui> ㅡㅡ 한국인입니다
<razGon_web> 농담.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 서버 문제로 일찍 출근했어요
<razGon_web> 제가 월요일 새벽4시에 일어난 악몽이 떠올라서요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요..^^;
<samahui> 별 문제 아니라 축구보면서 기분 좋았구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아..
<hjkwon> 암호 분석 알고리즘은 어떻게 생겻을까요?
<samahui> 내일 새벽 4시 축구군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 일본의 침몰을 보셨군요.
<razGon_web> 이제 한국의 침몰을...ㅠㅠ?
<hjkwon> 맞춰 보고 아니면 버린다는건... 답이 있을 때 얘긴데....
<razGon_web> 저도 그러는게 실은데..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 전 축구 별로 기대 안합니다
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 너무 못해요
<samahui> 첫경기 기대 안하고 봤더니 재미있었거든요
<hjkwon> 프로그래머들이 2진 코드로 개발을 하시나;;;
<samahui> 그래서 쓸대 없는 기대가 생기고 두번째 경기보고서 다시 돌아왔습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 저는 야구에서 보ㅔ린 기대 축구에서 보상 받으려고 했다가..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 알고보니 러시아가 못하는 것이었죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 두번째 경기때는 경기 전반보다가 류뚱 경기로 눈정화했죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그런거죠.
<Work^Seony> 알제리는... 솔직히 진짜 몸놀림이 다르던데요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 제 마눌님은 한화팬에 축구도 봅니다
<razGon_web> 역시 오렌지야구는 강화의 능력이..ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 덕분에 한화 응원하고 한국구대도 응원했다가... 깊은 쓰라림에 빠졌습니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 내년은 야신이 왔으면...
<Work^Seony> 내년에는 한국 한 번 나가볼까 하는데, 벌써부터 고민이네요
<razGon_web> 조금만 조이면 뭐가 나올거 같은데.
<razGon_web> 일단은 스카우터부터.
<razGon_web> 아니면 그 스카우터는 타자만 고르라고.
<razGon_web> 투수고르는 능력이 꽝,,,,
<hjkwon> 우분투는 SSD를 지원 합니까?
<Work^Seony> 네
<razGon_web> 당연히 하지 않나요?
<razGon_web> 그러구보니 우분투로 설치한 역사가..ㅋ
<razGon_web> 있군요...ㅋ 루분투로 설치한게..
<hjkwon> 흠
<hjkwon> 보통 SSD의 툴들은 창문들 기반으로 출시하지 않나요?
<hjkwon> 제가 듣기로는 우분투는 SSD의 TRIM기능만 지원 하는걸로 아는데.... 아닌가요?
<samahui> 제가 SSD달린 노트북만 쓰는데 속도도 빠르니 쓸만합니다만. SSD 특별하게 써야할 기능있나요? 빠르면 장땡이죠.
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 다른 어떤 기능을 지원해야 "지원한다"라고 하는 거에요?
<hjkwon> 생각해 보니 딱히 TRIM외에 지원이 필요한 기능이 없네요.
<hjkwon> 허허
<hjkwon> SSD출시 초기도 아니고....
<Work^Seony> 요즘 너무 일하기 싫어서 맨날 농땡이 치는데...
<Work^Seony> 계속 농땡이 치니까 눈치보이네요
<hjkwon> 그럼 같이 농떙이 칠 동료를 찾으세요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 다들 초초초집중 모드로 일하네요
<hjkwon> 서니님의 매력을 발산 해서 전사원이 함께 하는 농떙이로!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 키 175면 한국인 정상체중이 무려 67키로라는데, 이거 아무리봐도 아닌거 같네요
<hjkwon> 흠
<samahui> 딱 저 대학때 최중과 키인데요
<samahui> ì²´
<samahui> 중
<samahui> 지금은 키도 크고 체중도 늘고...
<samahui> 다만 비례하지 않고 체중에 치중해서 늘었죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 다시 일하러 잠수!
<hjkwon> 서니님
<hjkwon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60DmObBz5eQ
<myobot> [링크 제목] 지식채널e.E769.상상 질병.111003.HDTV.x264.720p24-SFree.mkv - YouTube
<hjkwon> 시간 있으실 떄 저 영상 한 번 보시죠.
<hjkwon> 키, 몸무게 쓰시길래 생각나서 올립니다.
<Work^Seony> 볼만하네요
<hjkwon> 허
<hjkwon> 바로 보시다니;;
<Work^Seony> 짧더라구요
<hjkwon> 여러분은 일반 사용자 환경에서 우분투나 리눅스의 적정 하드 용량이 어느 정도라고 보십니까?
<hjkwon> 굳이 규정 하자면 데탑 용도라고 할 수 있겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 사람마다 다르겠죠
<samahui> 윈도우 사용용량 정해놓고 쓰시나요? 하드 크기가 한정된 상태에서 분할로 두세개의 OS를 쓰는게 아니라면 용량 정해놓고 쓰지는 않습니다
<samahui> 있는만큼 쓰죠
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: samahui, 꾸벅~
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^ 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<samahui> 네 좋은 아침입니다
<samahui> 날씨가 상쾌하니 기분이 좋네요
<ahoops_> 전 초코파이 가지고와서 커피랑 마시는중에요;
<samahui> 전 고칼로리 고열량의 대명사 트윙키 사다 먹고 있습니다
<ahoops_> 흠;;
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-25
<samahui> 괜시리 미국에 있었을때 먹었던 맛이 생각나서 구입하려고 했더니 국내 구입이 힘들더라고요
<ahoops_> 러시아 스타일~ 초코파이입니당.
<samahui> 그래서 직송으로다가 사다 먹고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 안녕하세요
<samahui> 초코파이는 코코아랑 드시면 ... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 빵들이 질려서 몇일된것같아요. 초코파이로 아침먹은지요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 군대도 아니구 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 빵으로 아침을 해결하시는가보군요?
<samahui> 저도 요즘 아내가 아침을 먹시 싫다고해서 빵으로 때우고 있어요
<samahui> 바게트나 식빵에 젬발라 먹는 위주로 해결하는데 좀 질리네요
<Work^Seony> 파이썬에서 네트워킹을 통해 무슨 값을 여러군데서 받아오려고 하는데, 이럴 때 멀티프로세싱을 쓰면 좀 빨라질까요?
<ahoops_> 바게트 그런걸로는 한계가 있는것같아요; 전 질려서 이젠 쳐다보지도 않아요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 해본적이 없어서 문서를 읽어도 이해가 잘 안되는군요.  어떻게 쓰는건지 실 예제나 좀 있으면 좋겠는데..
<ahoops_> 스레드처리하실려고 하시는거죠?
<hjkwon> 구글신께 기도 해도 응답을 안 해 주시나요?
<Work^Seony> 네 근데 파이썬에서는 쓰레드가 안돌아가서 멀티프로세스로 처리하려구요
<ahoops_> 훔.
<samahui> 멀티프로세싱하면 빨라집니다면 저도 잘 안써서 예제는패스요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 단일 프로세스보다는 무조건 빨라지겠죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 잘 연구해놓으면 나중에 쓸만한 스킬 되겠군요
<samahui> 전체 프로세서를 관리하기 위한 콘솔함수 만들고 그걸 통해서 프로세서들을 관리해주는 방식으로 될겁니다
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<samahui> 확실히 멀티코에에서 두배이상 속도 향상이 되죠
<Work^Seony> snmp로 값을 좀 가져오려구요...
<samahui> 전 다시 일하러... 결제를 해줘야 겟구만요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 수고하세요
<samahui> 월급날입니다~!!!~!!!!
<Work^Seony> 예전에 만들어놓은 인프라스트럭쳐 모니터링 대쉬보드가 있는데, 이게 php에 좀 비효율적이라...
<ahoops_> 월급을 받으시다니;;부럽 ㅠ
<hjkwon> 제가 암호를 참 알차게 작성한 것 같네요.
<hjkwon> 아직도 분석중
<hjkwon> ;;;;
<ahoops_> 서버에 접근해서 값내놔라~~하는 시간이 너무 오래걸려서 그렇죠? 로드가 심해서 그런게 아니구요
<Work^Seony> 네.  몇십군데 붙으면 오래 걸려요
<Work^Seony> 그걸 for로 돌리면...
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 무조건 스레드~
<Work^Seony> php는 쓰레딩이 안되서 문제고,
<ahoops_> 기다리는 시간이 오래걸리는 상황~ 천불에요~
<Work^Seony> 그래서 snmp로 값 쏴주는거 받을 때까지 기다려야되는데, 그게 120초 정도가 걸려요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 누가 만들어놓은거 갖다 뜯어고친거라 자료구조도 엉망이고..
<Work^Seony> 담달쯤에 대대적으로 다시 만들 생각 하고있거든요
<ahoops_> (저라면 펄로 작성하겠어요 도망=3)
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<ahoops_> 라이블러리도 많구..
<ahoops_> 스레드문제두없구
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단, 제가 펄을 안한지 너무 오래되서 이미 다 모든걸 까먹었다는게 문제네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 샘플코드도 많구용..
<Work^Seony> 라이브러리야 뭐 파이썬은 문제가 없고...
<ahoops_> 저도 예전에 snmp 400개정도 끌어와서 때려박는 상황이 있었는데..
<ahoops_> 그땐 펄로 작성했었던 기억이 있네용.
<ahoops_> 뭐, 값만 끌어와서 저장하는거였으니..
<Work^Seony> 펄을 다시 해볼까하고 고민을 많이 했었는데요, 업무 따라가기도 벅찬 상황에서 뭔가를 새로 한다는게 어려울 것 같아서,
<ahoops_> 스레드처리안하면, 넘사벽이였던 상황이였어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 하던거 그대로 하려구요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 구글에 많이 있고만요!! 소스들도!! 언능 카피하세요!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안그래도 하나 카피해서 테스트해보고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 잘 안되네요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 떡밥주세용.
<ahoops_> 안주면 미어할거임.
<Work^Seony> html5에서 웹소켓 해보셨어요?
<ahoops_> 아뇨~
<Work^Seony> ajax보다 더 세련되고 효율적인 방법으로 웹페이지를 실시간 업뎃할 수 있는 새로운 html5 명세서에요
<ahoops_> 오옥...
<Work^Seony> 클라이언트 쪽은 걍 자바스크립트만 작성하면 되는거고, 무지 쉽다네요
<Work^Seony> 서버측은 다양한 언어로 작성할 수 있구요
<Work^Seony> php도 있고, 파이썬, 노드, 자바 등등 있더라구요
<ahoops_> 넹.지금 소스보고있는뎅 무지땡기는데용.
<ahoops_> 왜이런걸 이제야 알려주시는겁니까!
<Work^Seony> 저도 무지 땡겨요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저도 오늘 자료 리서치 했거든요
<Work^Seony> 모니터링 대쉬보드 새로 만들까해서 어떻게 만들까 이것저것 쑤시는 중이었죠
<ahoops_> 브라우저 지원문제가 있긴하지만~
<ahoops_> 요게 ajax보다 확실히이쁘군요..
<Work^Seony> 크롬, 사파리, 파폭만 되면 됐죠
<ahoops_> 우앙.
<ahoops_> 이게 완전좋군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 잘 알아보셔서 나중에 저 좀 알려주세요
<ahoops_> 특히 모니터링처럼 디비에서 데이터끌어다가 찍어낼때~ 지속적으로 찍을때는 완전 간결하게 처리할수있군요.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 모니터링의 경우는 서로 대화를 하는게 아니잖아요ㅗ
<Work^Seony> 어차피 값을 뽑아내는 쪽만 리프레쉬만 되면 되니까,
<ahoops_> 대신에 지속적으로 콜할필요가 없자나요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 지속적으로 콜을 안하면, 어떻게 현재 상태를 알아낼 수 있어요?
<ahoops_> 웹소켓자체가..
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면, 현재 씨퓨 온도가 53도라고 받아왔는데, 이걸 1분 후에 다시 업데이트를 하려면 결국 이걸 뽑아오는 일을 하는 함수 자체는 어차피 리프레쉬를 해야한다는 점이거든요
<Work^Seony> 아마 제가 이해를 제대로 못한걸수도 있겠네요
<ahoops_> 뭔가 서버에서 변화가 있으면 클라이언트에 밀어넣어주는거라..
<ahoops_> 네.1분후에 업데이트할려면 콜해야하자나요. 근데 웹소켓으로는 콜안해도 서버에서 데이터를 클라이언트로 쑤셔넣어주는상황.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 제가 반대로 생각했었군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 모니터링 웹페이지가 돌아가는걸 서버라고 생각했었어요
<Work^Seony> 데이터 수집을 모니터링 노드가 하니까, 그걸 서버라고 생각했는데, 반대로 생각하니까 괜찮네요
<ahoops_>  ㅋ
<ahoops_> 음~ 이게 검나 좋군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네.  별도의 프로그램이 필요한게 아니라, html5에서 공식적으로 명세된 스펙이라는 점에서 더 좋죠
<ahoops_> 넹넹.
<drake_kr> 근데 전 비만이 맞는거 같은데요
<ahoops_> drake_kr: 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 훙, 이제서야 이런거 알려주구.
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<autowiz> 아훕스님 오랜만에 뵙네요 건강히 잘 지내시지요??
<ahoops_> AutoWiZ: 안녕하세요~ 네 잘지냅니당~
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요 아훕 스님
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 다미어~
<ahoops_> 철수!
<autowiz> 아니 체중은 정상인데
<autowiz> 근육량은 줄고 지방량이 늘어나니까 비만인거지.
<autowiz> 서버 느리다고 아파치 튜닝 할려고 보니까 , 그룹웨어 서버인데 keepalive 가 꺼져 있어서 니가 맞니 내가 맞니 의견이 오고가고 있습니다.. 저는 on 하는게 맞다고 보거든요.
<ihavnoth> http://compgroups.net/comp.unix.shell/what-is-wrong-with-this-makefile/506415
<myobot> [링크 제목] What is wrong with this Makefile ? - comp.unix.shell
<ihavnoth> 저도 이러거하고 같은 에러가 나네요
<ihavnoth> [refman.pdf] Error 1
<drake_kr> 제가 존나 옛날 c 작성법을 위키에 올렸는데요
<drake_kr> 젭라 틀린것좀 봐주세요
<drake_kr> 데비안으로 테스트하고 있는데 우분투랑 별차이 없겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 없을걸요
<ihavnoth> doxygen 에러 리포트는 많은데 해결책 나와있는게 없군요
<bluedusk> 설마 우분투랑 데비안이랑 c 작성법이 틀리겠어요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 능력자님께서 작성하시는거니.. 뭐
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 이러지맙시다
<bluedusk> 네..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 개새권한이 있어야 하는군..
<drake_kr> 허접이 작성했다 생각해야 틀린것도 좀 봐주고, 개드립도 하죠
<bluedusk> .....
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Library4developers#sqlite
<myobot> [링크 제목] Library4developers - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<drake_kr> sqlite, mysql 항목 추가했습니다
<samahui_> 점심들 맛있게 드셨나요? 남은 하루도 활기차게 보내세요~ 전 외근이 잡혀서 이만 나가볼께요
<Seony> 여기 어느분 후배가 온디맨드 코리아에서 근무한다고 하지않으셨나요?
<Seony> 마커스님이군
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> Seony: 퍼즐게임 재밌게 했었던것 있나요?
<Seony> 컴퓨터요?  아니면 게임기요?
<drake_kr> 뭐든요
<Seony> 개인적으로는 psp용 루미네스를 엄청 오래했어요
<drake_kr> http://php.chol.com/~nakopapa/tt/index.php?pl=158&nc=1&ct1=4 음 이런거군요
<myobot> [링크 제목] 감자동8번지
<drake_kr> 이건 플레이 해봐야 카피할 수 있겠는데 흠
<Seony> 제 루미네스1 최고기록은 82만점이네요
<Seony> 더 이상은 못하겠더라구요.  머리가 딸려서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유튜브에서 영상 보세요
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv4sCM5X96o
<myobot> [링크 제목] LUMINES Gameplay - Challenge Mode - score 999999 - YouTube
<Seony> 정말 옛날 생각 나네요
<Seony> 이거 한 번 붙잡으면 1시간 반은 했는데, 아깝게 죽으면 한판더.. 그럼 3시간 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 같은컬러 네모를 만들어야 하는거군요...
<drake_kr> 뒤에 지나가는거가 네모인식을 하는거고..
<Seony> 4x4 이상이면 어떠한 형태로든 사각형이면 되는 거에요
<Seony> 네. 타임라인이라고 하죠
<Seony> 그리고 스테이지당 2개의 컬러가 나오는데, 각 컬러당 초록색 보석이 박힌 슈퍼블록이 가끔 나오는데,
<drake_kr> 네모가 하나 만들어지면 그 이후에 붙는건 뿌요뿌요 비슷하게 붙는거고...
<Seony> 이놈은, 4x4가 만들어진다는 조건 하에, 연결되는 블록은 무조건 없어진다는 장점이 있죠
<Seony> 대신, 타임라인이 지나가게되면 무효가 되는데,
<Seony> 이걸 잘 쓰면 굉장한 희열감을 느낄 수 있거든요
<Seony> 이 겜이 나온게 2005년도인가 그러니까, 보신 비슷한 겜들은 루미네스의 영향을 받았다고 보시면 될 거에요
<drake_kr> 머리도 머린데 순발력도 필요한거군요..
<Seony> 네 그거 뿐만 아니라 나중에 가면, 컬러랑 모양이 비슷비슷해서 상당히 해깔리는 스테이지가 나와요
<Seony> 거기선 정말 미쳐버리죠
<Seony> 그리고 후반에는, 블럭이 내려오는 속도는 빠른데, 타임라인이 엄청 느린 곳이 있어요
<Seony> 거기서도 정말 미쳐버립니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 정말 엄청난 속도로 내리꽂아서 최대한 블럭을 많이 없애도록 조립해놔야 다음 타임라인에서 겨우 복구할 수 있을 정도죠
<Seony> 암튼 아주 재밌어요
<Seony> 보기에는 단순하지만, 상당히 아이디어가 좋은 퍼즐겜이에요
<drake_kr> 텍스트로 구현하기에는 좀 힘들겠군요..
<Seony> 텍스트면 좀 힘들겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 심심하신가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|Usb2> drake_kr, 굳모닝 (__)
<Seony> bluedusk|Usb2, 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아뇨 심심한게 아니라..
<hjkwon> 굿 애프터 눈
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 안녕하세요 반갑습니다
<hjkwon> 안녕하세요. 반갑습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 심심한게 아니라, 그왜.. develop for dummies 그거 하려면
<drake_kr> 재밌어야 할것 같아서..
<drake_kr> 제가 젤 희열을 느꼈을때가
<drake_kr> 제가 만든 겜 하는데 제가 빡쳤을때
<drake_kr> 제가 만든 겜을 에디트하죠..
<drake_kr> http://stabyourself.net/nottetris2/ 이 빌어먹을노무게임
<Seony> 박지성 결혼한다고 청첩장 공개됐나보네요
<myobot> [링크 제목] Stabyourself.net - Not Tetris 2
<bluedusk|Usb2> Seony, 안녕하세요 (__)
<drake_kr> 저거 10라인 넘기기 힘드네요
<Seony> 저거 디게 특이하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 역시 세상에는 너무 괴수가 많아서, 저는 프로그래밍으느 하면 안되겠네요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 동감입니다
<hjkwon> 엌
<hjkwon> 뭡니까? 저 것은?
<hjkwon> ;;;
<hjkwon> 흐물 흐물
<drake_kr> 직접 플레이해 보세요
<drake_kr> 존내빡침
<hjkwon> 데모 영상만 봐도 엄두가 안 나네요.
<hjkwon> 음
<hjkwon> 노트북이나 데탑 모니터의 영상을 2분할 해서 멀티 부팅 사용할 방법은 없을까요?
<hjkwon> 4분할은 너무 작겠고....
<drake_kr> 멀티부팅은 일단 '안되구요'
<hjkwon> !
<Seony> 상식적으로 불가능할듯 싶네요
<drake_kr> vm 돌리는 방법이 있겠네요
<hjkwon> 모니터가 출력을 지원 해 주지 않는이상 불가능 하겠군요.
<drake_kr> 예전에 그 비슷하게 했다가 그게 '되는줄' 오해받은적이 있었죠..
<drake_kr> 파워서플라이가 듀얼이 되는게 있었어요
<Seony> redundant군요 ㅎㅎ
<hjkwon> 오?
<drake_kr> 그거 신기해서 샀는데 막상 쓸데가 없어서
<drake_kr> 본체 보면 뜯을때 뜯겨져 나가는 판때기 하나 있잖아요?
<hjkwon> 흠
<drake_kr> 거기다가 보드를 하나 더 달고
<drake_kr> 모니터는 브라켓 사다가 연결을 하니
<drake_kr> 본체 하나에 두개가 들어가 있는거죠
<drake_kr> 근데 둘다 가상머신 아님 -.-
<hjkwon> ㄸ
<drake_kr> 그런 방법 외에는 상식적으로 불가능한 이야기입니다. 본체를 하나 더 사시거나 가상머신을 쓰세요 ㅋㅋ
<hjkwon> 흐으
<hjkwon> 문서 작업 하기엔 딱인 것 같아서....
<drake_kr> 문서작업이면 좋은게 있네요
<hjkwon> 모니터 하나를 분할 해 사용하면 귀찬게 리붙 안 해도 되고....
<Seony> 모니터를 한대 더 달고, 그 화면은 가상머신을 쓰면 딱 좋습니다
<drake_kr> Raspberry Pi Model A + Fastdosbox + HWP 2.5
<hjkwon> 그 돈 들이기 싫다는 거죠 공간 적으로도 그렇고
<hjkwon> 그냥 생떼네요
<hjkwon> 흑흑
<Seony> 그럼 어쩔 수 없네요.  ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 메인보드에 보면 usb 단자가 있는데
<drake_kr> 2핀으로 받아서 host로 변환해주는 브라켓이 있는데
<drake_kr> 브라켓에서 그것만 떼다가 파이에 5핀으로 연결해주고
<drake_kr> 대충 모델A같은 경우 3만원이면 되니까.. 총 들어가는 비용이 한 5만원 안짝이네요
<drake_kr> 으.. 블로그에 도스 유틸리티랑 몇개 올려가지고 링크할까..
<hjkwon> 으으
<hjkwon> 암호 분석이 이렇게 오래 걸리나?
<drake_kr> 문서작업 정도면 그냥 웹기반으로 쓰시거나 가상머신이면 돼요
<hjkwon> 새벽부터 아직까지 분석을 하네;;;
<hjkwon> 음
<drake_kr> 아 오늘부터
<drake_kr> 도스유틸리티 관련 블로깅을 좀 해야겠군요
<hjkwon> 그냥 그럴순 없을까.. 해서요... 주된 이유는 멀티 부팅 떄문에 리부트가 귀찬다! 이거지만;;
<drake_kr> 상식적으로 불가능합니다.
<drake_kr> 물론 상식적. 이죠
<drake_kr> 그러니까 내가 방법을 찾을수는 있겠지만 직원에게 시킬수는 없는.
<hjkwon> 제가 직접 제작하지 않는이상 무리겠군요.
<hjkwon> 그런거죠.
<drake_kr> 직원한테 그런거 시키면 직원은 사장 싸대기를 쳐도 션찮은데 '해볼게요'라고들 하니까 한국 IT가 이따구..
<hjkwon> 까라면 까야죠.
<hjkwon> 다른 둥지 찾아 놓지않는 이상...
<drake_kr> 제가 말씀드리는건
<drake_kr> '어려운 거'는 해야 되는게 맞는데
<drake_kr> '상식적으로 안 되는거'는 하면 안되죠
<drake_kr> 물론 해볼수는 있겠으나.
<hjkwon> 잠깐
<hjkwon> 아닙니다. 제가 너무 집착한 나머지 몽상을 했네요.
<drake_kr> 예를들어
<drake_kr> 무한동력영구기관을 만들라는 요구를 할수가 있겠죠
<drake_kr> 열역학 법칙을 위배하니 만들수 없습니다. 라고 말해야 하는데
<drake_kr> 거짓말을 하는거죠
<hjkwon> 으으
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 회의가 있어서 강남으로..
<hjkwon> 즐거운 하루 되세요.
<samahui> 션한 에어컨 밑에서 농땡이 중입니다. 외근나오면 응당 해야 할 일과죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그나저나 오늘 밖에 날씨가 무지막지하게 덥군요
<hjkwon> 여름이자나요. 더워야죠.
<hjkwon> 곧 장마도 올건데 걱정이네요.
<samahui> 작년에는 장마가 일찍 와서 모기도 없고 좋더니 올해는 정상적인 기간에 장마가 오려는가보군요
<samahui> 도둑 아이피 잡았더니 잘 끊기는군요
<ihavnoth> virtualbox에 win7깔고 이것저것 깔았더니 usb storage 드라이버가 느낌표 나오면서 사용할수가 없다네요
<ihavnoth> 윈도우즈 백업 찾아봐도 변경이 없군요
<ihavnoth> usbstor.sys 파일인데 변경된건 아니네요
<samahui> extension pack 설치하셨나요?
<samahui> usb2.0이상을 사용하려면 설치 되어 있어야 합니다
<samahui> 전 다시 일하러 잠수!할께요
<samahui> 날씨가 더워서 그런가 사람들이 짜증을 잘 내는군요
<samahui> 손등이 긁혀 피가 나기에 반창고를 사러 갔는데 약국이 없어 근처 편의점에 들어갔거든요. 근데 현금이 5만냥 짜리밖에 없어서 반창고 600원짜리를 사고 5만냥을 냈더니 잔돈 없어요? 하더니 들리지 않을 정도로 ㅆ로 시작하는 말을 나즈막히 주절이더군요. 확 화내려다 그냥 참고 나왔는데 기분 더럽군요
<samahui> 확 카드로 긁을껄 그랬나봅니다
<Seony> 흐... 기분 정말 별로시겠군요
<hjkwon> dma
<hjkwon> 음
<hjkwon> 바로 응대 해 주시지 그러셨어요.
<hjkwon> 제가 그런 상황이었다면 바로 환불 해 주세요.
<ihavnoth> MS윈도에서 system32/drivers에 sys파일 지울려고 하니 trustedinstaller에서 사용 권한을 부여 받아야한다네요
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 sudo 보다 더 어려운거네요
<Seony> 윈도우에서는 Administrator도 감히 범접할 수 없는 미지의 영역이 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음
<ihavnoth> usb 외장하드 동작안되서 driverstore에 보니 버전이 두개있길래 예전걸로 롤백할려고 하는데 usbstor.sys파일을 교체할 수가 없네요
<ihavnoth> 아무래도 MS윈도우 가이드 책 사서 봐야겠어요...
<bluedusk> 구글 코리아 검색 결과 폰트가 바꼈네요..ㅡㅡ;
<samahui> hjkwon: 피가 뚝뚝 떨어지는 중이라 어쩔 수 없었어요
<ihavnoth> 성공했어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> ihavenoth:안전모드에서 command로 접근해도 안되나요?
<ihavnoth> http://www.askvg.com/add-take-ownership-option-in-file-folder-context-menu-in-windows-vista/
<myobot> [링크 제목] [Tip] Add “Take Ownership” Option in Files and Folders Context Menu in Windows - AskVG
<samahui> 아! 성공하셨군요
<ihavnoth> samahui: 네 뭘로 해도 안되네요 심지어 안전모드로 부팅도 해봤어요
<samahui> 그게요 안전모드에서 command창 띄우고 chmode로 권한 바꿔주면 될꺼예요
<samahui> 아 툴이 있군요
<ihavnoth> 그게 administrator가 권한이 없어요 그 폴더는
<samahui> 윈도우 안건드린지 오래되서 ㅎㅎ;; 윈도우 파일시스템 가장 오래 가지고 논건 군대에서 보안검열나오기전 기록과 파일들 삭제할때라는... 정말 짜증나면서 남는것 없는 작업이였죠
<samahui> 군 보안 USB 접속 프로그램이 있는데 이것도 우회가 가능하죠
<samahui> 공군인트라넷 사이트에 각종 게임과 소설들도 기억나는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<hjkwon> 피가 뚝뚝.... 으으 그런데 그 상태를 점주가 보고도 그런 태도를 보인건가요?
<ihavnoth> 그거 롤백해도 안되면
<ihavnoth> 우째야할까요
<ihavnoth> 액티브싱크만 하고 싶을 뿐인데...
<ihavnoth> 역시나 안되네요
<samahui> 전 복귀하러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ 오늘도 즐거운 야근 되세요~
<samahui_> 이런 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아름다운 밤입니다.
<autowiz> 사무실 도착 ㅎㅋㅎㅋ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 이분들 !!
<ipeter> 어서 줌셔요!!
<autowiz> 악마에 영혼을 팔아서라도
<autowiz> 잠을 좀 적게 자면서 , 체력이 좋아지고 싶어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 고스트 라이더 처럼 손에서 불나오고 막 그럴려나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 이만 잠자리에 들겠습니다. =) 좋은밤 되세요.
<autowiz> 좋은 꿈 꾸세요~~~~
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 전 내일 새벽이 축구하는줄 착각하고 야근을 자청하고 남았습니다만...
<samahui_> 축구는 금욜 새벽이군요
<autowiz> 아이고 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 뭐 그래도 마눌님 만나서 영화도 보고 왔습니다 ㅋ
<autowiz> 우와~ 좋으시겠습니다.
<samahui_> 영화가 너무 길었어요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 어떤 영화 보셨나요? 트랜스포머?
<samahui_> 넵
<samahui_> 눈이 즐거운 영화입니다
<autowiz> 재미있지요 늘 트랜스포머 시리즈는 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 주인공도 은퇴해버리고 설정이 많이 비틀었더군요
<samahui_> 스포라 자세히는 패스 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 흐흐 네~
<samahui_> 아무튼 눈은 즐겁습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 다음달에 혹성탈출 나올때까지는 그닥 볼게 없어서 잘 될거 같기도 하네요
<samahui> 푹 자고 왔더니 축구 한경기도 못봤군요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 일하다 2시쯤 잠든거 같은데 잠시 눈붙인다는게 푸욱~ 잤어요
<samahui> 개운한 아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요ㅕ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 저도 3시쯤 잠들어버렸네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 메시 좀 보려고 했는데 일하다 졸았더니 아침인 이 황당함이란... 즐겁군요. 푹 잤더니 기분이 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 전 의자에서 자서 허리도 아프고. 출장출발할 시간인데 준비는 안돼있고 아주 환장할 노릇인데요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 저도 의자에서 잤지만 제 의자는 사장님의자 스탈이라 뒤로 푹 파뭍혀 잘 잤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오~ 사장스타일 ㅋㅋ 실제로도 사장님은 아니시구요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아니예요 ^^;; 밤세 일하느라 피곤해서 좋은 의자로다가 잠시 바꿔놓고 있었어요
<Work^Seony> 사장님의자가 사실 일하기에는 별로 좋진 않죠
<Work^Seony> 잠자기 좋은 의자입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<Work^Seony> 사장님은 일하지 말고 편히 쉬시라는 의자제조업체의 배려!
<samahui> 다만 노트북의 경우 다리에 얹어놓고 작업하기 좋아요
<samahui> 결과론 적으로는 푸욱 잠자는데만 좋았습니다 ;;
<autowiz> 예전에 친구들으랑 완전 작고 아담한 게임방 에 모여서 같이 살다싶이 한 적 있었는데 거기 의자가 나름 편한 타입이라서 거의 의자에서 자고 그랬었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저희 사장님 의자는 확실히 튼튼하기도 해서 뒤로 푸욱 누워서 자도 넘어가는일이 없네요. 슬슬 의자 가져다 놓고 와야죠
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 힘내시고 즐거운 하루들 되세요 ~~
<autowiz> 네~ 서니님도 사마휘 님도 좋은 하루 되세요~ 꾸벅~
<Work^Seony> 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<Libra102> 좋은하루되십시오.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-26
<Libra102> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Libra102> 컴퓨터가 슬슬 맛이 갈려고 합니다.
<Libra102> 2008년도 쯤에 구매한 걸로 기억하니깐..음..
<Libra102> 6년이군요. 참 오랜시간 열심히 나를 위해 죽어라 펜을 돌려댔겠군요..ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 휴대폰은 2년에 한번씩 바꾸게 되니느데 PC는 더 오래 쓰는거 같아요
<Libra102> pc 가격이나 휴대폰 가격이나 거의 비슷하지요?
<Libra102> 아..요즘 알뜰폰 쓰면서 한달에 2천원 정도 밖에 안나오긴 하는군요..ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 기본 요금이 2천원이에요?
<Libra102> 1500원입니다.
<Libra102> 거의 이메일,카톡,네이트온 이렇게 쓰니깐.. 통화는 거의 안하게 되네요..ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 저도 변경을 고려해봐야겠네요
<Libra102> 통신비 : 인터넷비용 25100원 + 핸드폰*2 = 5000정도 = 대략 31000원
<Libra102> 음.. 인터넷 비용을 줄일수 있는 방법이 없을까요?
<Libra102> 옆집이랑 반땅으로 계약을... ㅡ.ㅡ?
<Libra102> :-) 그럼 저는 외출하러..
<samahui> 퇴근시간이군요. 오늘도 수고하셨습니다. 집에서 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내시고... 새벽에 축구는 출전선수 명단을 보시고 그분이 계시면 속편하게 푸욱 주무시고 아침에 일어나서 분통터져하는 사람들 쓰윽 웃어주시거나  아니! 난 우리나라가 이기고 러시아가 이기는 기적같은 상황을 믿는다! 하시는 분만 자양강장제 하나 드시고 보세요 ^^
<Seony> 쉬세요
<samahui> 내일 뵙겠습니다 ~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<ipeter> 별일 없으시죠?
<ihavnoth> 네
<ipeter> 할머니가 힘드실꺼 같네요.
<ipeter> 오늘 병원에 다녀왔습니다.
<drake_kr> 아아
<ipeter> LYUSO_THINK: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 혹시 대구에 사시지 않나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요. =)
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 대구입니다.
<ipeter> 아..저 어쩌면 대구 갈일이 있을지도 몰라서요
<ipeter> 혹시..대구 계명대쪽에 묵을만한곳이 있을까요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 계명대쪽은 많은 편이 아니에요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 거기는 원룸이나
<ipeter> 1박 2일쪽이요.
<ipeter> 1박 2일정도요.
<ipeter> 음...
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 모텔이라던가 여관은 별로 찾아보기 힘듭니다.
<ipeter> 계명대가 시험장소라서요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 근처에 정말로 여관이나 그런 데 없을껀데....
<ipeter> 그럼 계명대에 가기 편리한 쪽이면서 1박 2일정도 조용히 머물곳이  어디로 가면 될까요?
<ipeter> 흠...
<LYUSO_THINK> 기차 타고 오실 예정이시죠?
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 아직 정해지진 않았습니다.
<ipeter> 어쩌면 서울에서 시험볼 수도 있구요
<LYUSO_THINK> 교통 수단에 따라 달라지시겠지만 기차를 탈 경우 동대구/대구역에서 하차하신 다음 1호선 승차 후 1호선-> 2호선 환승 후 성서 산업 단지 부근에 "그나마" 여관같은게 있어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 서울에서 보는게 가장 나은 조건이신데......
<ipeter> 그러게 말이죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 일단 계명대 주변은 여관이 매우매우 적습니다.
<ipeter> 지금 자리가 안나서 어쩔 수 없이 대구를 선택하게 될지도 모르는 상황이라서요.
<ipeter> 한동안 계속 찾았는데 이제 오셔서 여쭤봅니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 아하....ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 요 근래에 일이 너무 안되고 바쁘다보니 IRC 들어올 시간도 잘 없었네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 시험 잘 붙으셨으면 좋겠네요.
<ipeter> 네네...
<LYUSO_THINK> 국내에서 자일링스 FPGA 구하기는 스파르탄 정도가 한계인가봐요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 디지키에다가 오더넣어야지
<ipeter> 어이쿠 늦었네요.
<ipeter> 저 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은밤 되세요.
<Work^Seony> 축구시작!
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 답답하네요 서로
<ihavnoth> 잉 왠 퇴장
<samahui_> 밥모분 주전이 아니라는 소리에 축구보러 나왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 축구보고 일과를 시작해야겠네요
<samahui_> 근데 하프타임이군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 좋은 하루 되세요...
<autowiz_> 축구볼려고 일어난건 아닌데 야근해야 해서 일어났더니 딱4시였어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 정확하십니다
<autowiz_> 누구는 축구보고 누구는 자고 , 누구는 일하고 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 전 주전 안바뀌었으면 안볼라고 그냥 잔다카고 바뀌면 연락달라고 했거든요
<samahui_> 회사에서 모여서 보기로 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 하긴 이번이 마지막경기가 될지도 모르니 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 그래서 이제사 나왔습니다 ^^;;
<samahui_> 오! 벨기에 한명 퇴장당했군요
<samahui_> 잘하면 이길거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그럼 전 축구 열심히 보고 오겠습니다. 화이팅!!!
<autowiz_> 나오면서 편의점 갔더니 점원이 보고 있어서 몇대몇이냐고 조심스래 물어봤는데 0:0 이라고 해서
<autowiz_> 좀 이상했는데 한명 퇴장당해서 그런건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴장은 좀 나중에 됐을걸요
<Work^Seony> 벨기에가 못하는건지 우리가 잘하는건지, 오늘은 꽤 볼만합니다
<autowiz_> 돈으로 샀을려나... ㅠㅠ 자꾸 이런생각만 들까요 왜.
<autowiz_> 오오 러시아가 이기고 있군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 우리가 16강 나가려면 어떤 상황이 전개되어야하는 거에요?
<autowiz_> 제가 듣기에는 알제리가 러시아에 지고 저희가 이겨야 한다고 들었습니다.
<autowiz_> 알제리가 이기면 저희가 이겨도 땡~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 골 득실차 때문이군요
<autowiz_> 그런거 같습니다. 7시까지 보고자료 만들어야되서 저는 또 일하러~ ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 근데 우리가 1:0으로 이겨도 가능한건가요?
<autowiz_> 그건잘 모르겠습니다. ㅎ
<autowiz_> http://search.naver.com/search.naver?ie=UTF-8&query=%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD+16%EA%B0%95+%EC%A1%B0%EA%B1%B4
<autowiz_> 으음 어렵겠는데요 ㅎㅎ 러시아가 1:0 으로 이기고 우리가 4:0 으로 이겨야 되는거 같은데요와우
<autowiz_> 3:0 인가 음...
<Work^Seony> 일단 우리가 골 실점이 너무 많아서 안되겠네요
<Work^Seony> 어느팀이랑 비교를 해도...
<Work^Seony> 알제리 전에서 2골을 넣은 점에서는 우위이긴 한데...
<Work^Seony> 러시아가 알제리에 2골 넣어버리면 뭐 끝이군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 벨기에 애들도 어지간히 골 결정력이 딸리네요.  주전급이 많이 빠졌나
<autowiz_> 승점 삭감 기사가 뜨는데 러시아가 징계 먹으면 승점 -1 받게 되고 그러면 러시아가 1:0으로 이기고 우리가 2:0으로 이겨도 올라가겠네요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 피파에서 관람 수입올리려고 주전빼고 해보자고 제안 했을지도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흥민이 뺐네요
<autowiz_> 뭐 다른 선수들 한테도 기회를 줘야지요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 15분 밖에 안남았는데... 뭐 걍 포기해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 처음부터도 별로 기대 안했찌만..
<Work^Seony> 끝
<samahui_> 박주영 빼서 잘했다 했더니
<samahui_> 감독이 문제였네요
<samahui_> 교체를 오늘 부진한 이청룡은 계속 풀타임 뛰게 하면서 지쳐보인다고 공격에서 묵직하니 잘지 잘잡아주던 김신욱을 빼고
<samahui_> 여기까지는 그렇다 치고 한방이 있는 손흥민 빼버리고 대신 넣은게 이번에 않좋은 김보경 넣었으니
<samahui_> 공격에서 안되니 끊기고 그대로 역슴 ㅡㅡ
<samahui_> 1골 먹었네요
<samahui_> 아~ 내 잠을 돌려줘!!! 라고 외치고 가서 자고 싶습니다
<samahui_> 러시아랑 알제리 비기고 있으니 3골차로 이겨야 됩니다
<samahui_> 포기하고 자는게 답이네요
<samahui_> 일이나 해야겠습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 저두요
<ihavnoth> 끝났네요
<Work^Seony> 4:0은 아니라서 다행이군요
<ihavnoth> 10:11로 해도 안되는군요
<ihavnoth> 결국 아시아 국가는 1승도 못했네요
<Work^Seony> 우리나라는 진짜 외국인 감독 데려와야할듯...
<ihavnoth> 그거야 누가 오느냐죠
<Work^Seony> 알제리 감독이 우리를 무지 분석 잘한듯 싶은데 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 일본보시면 답이 나올듯..
<Work^Seony> 외국인 감독은 일본 가면 야동 보기 바빠서.. ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 낼 류현진 경기나 봐야겠네요
<samahui_> 경기 0:1로 끝났군요. 역시...
<ihavnoth> 축구보단 역시 야구가
<samahui_> 축구보다 야구 농구죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 아시아 국가 1승도 못해서 다음 월드컵데 아시아쪽 출전권이 줄어들거라는 소리가 있군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 소리는 일본이랑 울나라에서만 나오는거 같던데요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 피파 회장이 친일이라서 아마 그럴 일은 없을 것 같습니다
<samahui_> 이러다 다음 월드컵때는 본선 진출도 못할거 같아요. 하루빨리 축협도 좀 개편하고 외국인 감독대려와서 다 뜯어 고쳐야 될거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 그래도 이번은 선수들 나이가 어리니
<ihavnoth> 리빌딩 측면으로 봐야할꺼같아요
<ihavnoth> 사실 따지고 보면 우리 나라가 16강 진출한적이...
<Work^Seony> 2002년 제외하곤 없죠
<ihavnoth> 런던에서도 16강 진출하지 않았나요?
<Work^Seony> 올림픽요?
<ihavnoth> 그건 올림픽이군요
<ihavnoth> 정말 2002말곤 없나요?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 2010년 남아공에서 진출했나봐요
<ihavnoth> 월드컵 원정사상 첫 16강 진출이라는군요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<ihavnoth> 내용면에서 어떻게 평가해야할지 모르겠지만 사실 보통때처럼 본선 진출한거니 기본은 한거네요
<ihavnoth> Virtualbox에서 Windows7에 WinCE6.0 개발 환경 설정하다 이것저것 안되는게 많아서 XP로 다시 설정했는데
<ihavnoth> XP에서도 또 나름 문제점들이 있네요
<autowiz_> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 출장갑니당~~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-27
<samahui> 밥막고 왔습니다
<samahui> 새벽에 잠을 망쳐서 그런지... 아침 먹고 왔더니 졸립군요
<samahui> 그래도 오늘은 금요일입니다. 즐거운 마음으로 ~ 화이팅! 합시다!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr_> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오늘은 많이 계시지 않군요.
<Seony> 금요일이라 그런가봐요
<ipeter> 한국은 많이 무덥습니다.
<ipeter> 네...
<ipeter> 써니님 쿼리 날릴께요.
<Seony> 네
<Libra102> hello.. everyone
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 대전 출장와서 놀고 있습니다
<samahui> 역시 출장은 농땡이가 재맛이죠~
<Libra102> 겨우 취업했네요.. 쩝..
<samahui> 취업하셨군요. 축하드립니다
<Libra102> 노래방
<pchero1> 우와!
<Libra102> 같은...서비스.
<pchero1> ...???
<Libra102> 아.. 자세히 생각해보니 노래방 서비스랑은 좀 다르군요.
<Libra102> 그냥 노래테입 창고지기(?)
<pchero1> 방송사 음원 관리실?
<Libra102> 참 직접적인 언급없이 한번 설명을 해보려고 했는데 .. 힘드네요.. ^^;
<pchero1> 혹은 인터넷 음원 관리?
<Libra102> 개인명함에 노래방 근무라고 적어야겠습니다. 좀 튀어보이게..ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;
<pchero1> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Libra102> http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201406271448471&code=940301&nv=stand
<myobot> [링크 제목] [속보]에이미 해결사 검사 집행유예 - 경향신문
<Libra102> 흠.. 역시 세상은 아름다운 봐주기기 존재하는 군요.
<Libra102> http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201406271133121&code=970203&nv=stand
<myobot> [링크 제목] 마네킹 이용해 죽은 아들의 수당 챙겨온 부부 - 경향신문
<Libra102> ㅡ.ㅡ? 뉴스가 갈수록 미스테리 영화에서나 나올듯한... 호러물인강...
<pchero1> 요즘 책을 좀 읽고 있는데.. 그래도 그 책에 나오는 곳보다는 우리나라가 훨씬 살기 좋더라구요.. 그걸로 위안중.. -_-;;
<Libra102> 그 책에 나오는 곳의 배경이 현실에 존재하나요?
<pchero1> ...책제목이 베르세르크 에요. 만화책이죠.
<Libra102> 악마전기 보세요. 좀더 잔인할껍니다. 소설이구요.
<pchero1> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Libra102> 베르세르크는 예전에 본적이 있는거 같네요. 잠깐 검색해보니..ㅋ
<Libra102> 오랜만에 어제 오늘 넥서스7 롬올리는 걸로 무료한 시간을 달랬네요.
<Libra102> 아..파일명에 ( 쳐져있는게 아주 짜증나네요.. 괄호..  ㅡ.ㅡ;
<pchero1> 어떤 롬 올리셨어요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 아! 메신져꺼를 여따가 치고 있군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Libra102> ParanoidAndroid 4.4 [Final][Grouper]_F2FS
<Libra102> 저 xcaht 쓰는데.. 배경화면 투명으로 효과를 했는데.. 그냥 배경화면만 뒤에 나와요.
<samahui> 그래픽 드라이버 잘못 잡으신듯한데요
<samahui> 오랜만에 대전에 왔더니 친구들 만나서 술이나 한잔 해야겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요
<Libra102> 안되요..
<Libra102> 조금만 마시세요.
<Libra102> 아..한잔만 하신다고 했구낭..
<Work^Seony> 토요일이라 그런지 다들 조용하시군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 다음주부터 3주간 무지 빡센 한 달이 될 것 같습니다
<Work^Seony> 대대적인 오픈스택 클라우드 업그레이드가 예정되어있거든요
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 구조부터 재설계해서 갈아엎는 수준인데, 뭐 어차피 기술지원 엔지니어 2명이 와서 알아서 다 해놓고 가겠지만..
<razGon_3Go> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-28
<razGon_3Go> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 즐거운 즐거운 토요일 입니다.
<autowiz_> 다들 잘 쉬시거나 혹은 작업 잘 하시고 계신가요?
<jasonjang> 덕분에 잘 쉬는 중. 얼마나 잘 쉬었으면...오늘 세미나 시작후 이부자리에서 일어났을까요? @@
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-29
<autowiz_> 아훕스님 웁스. 자주 왔다갔다 하시네요 ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-22
<bluedusk> 왜 난 aws 도 테스트 하고 있는것인가?
<autowiz_> 원래 작은 회사 가면 이것저것 전부다 하게 되는겁니다.
<autowiz_> 블루더스크님 서비스 오픈이 몇일이라고 하셨어요?
<bluedusk> 몰러요
<bluedusk> 관심이 없어서
<bluedusk> 하던가 말던가
<bluedusk> 이미 맘 떠남
<autowiz_> 그러면서도 aws 테스트는 하고 계실거 같은.
<samahui_WEB> 좋은 아침 입니다
<samahui_WEB> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<autowiz_> 사마휘님 안녕하세요
<samahui_WEB> autowiz_님 안녕하세요
<samahui_WEB> 잘 잡히던 헬쥐 와파가 안잡혀서 KT꺼 훔쳐쓰고 있습니다 흐흐흐
<samahui_WEB> 외부회선 잡기가 점점 힘들어져요. 이제 다들 암호를 걸어놓는군요
<samahui_WEB> 회사에서 일하다 몰래 채팅하고 토렌트질할라믄 필요 요소인디 점점 힘들어지는군요
<samahui_WEB> 즐거운 한 주의 시작 알차게 보내시고 나중에뵈요~ 전 회의가 있어서 들어가봐야겠네요. 즐거운 시간 되세요~
<autowiz_> 와이브로 에그 첨 샀을때는 사무실들고가서 채팅하는데 요긴하게 썼었는데 말이지요.
<bluedusk> 아이이이잉 브로~
<autowiz_> 애교 인가요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 여기서 맨날 하는건
<bluedusk> 그래프 그리는거 말고는 없네요
<autowiz_> 그래프를 그리기 위해서 벤치마킹 툴 돌리시는거잖아요 .
<autowiz_> 벤치마킹 할줄 모르는 사람은 그것도 못해요
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 전 그런거 몰라요
<autowiz_> 파일이 작아질 수록 IOPS 가 올라가잖아요
<bluedusk> 그래요??!??!
<autowiz_> 아닌가 내려가나요?
<bluedusk> 전 그런거 잘 몰라요
<bluedusk> 컴맹에게 물어보시는거 아니네요ㅕ
<bluedusk> 훠이~
<autowiz_> 아 낚시 실패 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 왜 절 낚을려고 하시죠?
<autowiz_> 자꾸만 컴맹이라고 거짓말 하시는거 같아서 그만 , 죄송합니다. 제가 잘못했습니다.
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 거짓말 못해요
<bluedusk> 거짓말을 어케 하는지 모르는 사람이에요
<autowiz_> 그럼 저만 거짓말쟁이고 이상한 사람 되는거군요 아하하하
<autowiz_> 아하하하
<autowiz_> 아하하하핳ㅅ
<bluedusk> 아하하하핳
<bluedusk> 캐시티어를 써도 리발란싱 일어나는순간
<bluedusk> 캐시티어쪽 쓰기 성능도 같이 저하 되는게 보이네요
<autowiz_> 무식하지만 리발란싱은 왜 일어나나요?
<bluedusk> 몰려요
<bluedusk> 만든놈한테 물어봐야할듯
<bluedusk>  /join #ceph
<autowiz_> 이미 왠만한건 다 보셨겠지만
<autowiz_> http://bbangho.com/%EC%9C%A0%EC%9A%A9%ED%95%9C-ceph%EB%AA%85%EB%A0%B9%EC%96%B4/#comments
<autowiz_> 요런게 있네요.
<autowiz_> osd_max_backfills = 3 (default 10)
<autowiz_> osd_recovery_max_active = 5 (default is 15)
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 분산 파일 시스템 특성상 리밸런싱이 없으면 특정 데이터 서버에만 오버헤드가 걸리지요~
<PotatoGim> 엄밀히 분산 파일 시스템만의 특성이라기보다는 선형으로 읽는 블록 단위 파일 시스템에도 해당되는데...
<PotatoGim> 그 탓에 Btrfs 같은 파일 시스템도 리밸런싱이 필요하죠..
<HolyKnight> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/column_view.asp?artice_id=20150622080223
<samahui_ws> test
<bluedusk> tes
<bluedusk> t
<autowiz_> 테.테.테.테.   테테.테테.  테니스  테니스 ~ 테스트 테스트
<bluedusk> autowiz_, 님도 성대결절이 잇으시군요
<autowiz_> 네 .. ㅠㅠ 블루더스크님이 좀 치료해 주시면 안될까요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk>  전 의사가 아니라
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 님 autowiz_ 님이 찾으시는데요?
<autowiz_> 히융
<autowiz_> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 자...
<razGon_MINILA> 일단은  맞고 봅시다.
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 퍽퍽퍽... 아!!악!!! 아!!!
<autowiz_> 도망가고 싶네요
<razGon_MINILA> 결절의 해결..ㅋ
<autowiz_> 오호 그런 방법이 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오 좋네요
<bluedusk> 저도 좀 써먹어도 될까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 전문의만 가능.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 구타과 전문의
<bluedusk> 토렌트 파일 다운로드용으로
<bluedusk> 32G x 4개 raid0 btrfs 로 묶어서 써봐야겠어요
<bluedusk> 그러니 autowiz_ 32G usb 4개만 협찬해주세요
<autowiz_> 32기가는 좀 큰데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 큰데요 라고 했는데 "요" 는 어디로 갔나요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 32기가 메모리 하나 남는데 이녀석에 야구동영상 있어서 전 협찬 못해드려요
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 구타과전문의님 성대결절은 어찌 확인하나요? 진지하게 요즘 목소리가 고음에서 좀 갈라지는데 걱정스럽습니다 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> 일단은 맞고 꼬집어보면 고음 목소리를 들어봅니다.
<samahui_ws> 아~~~~악!
<razGon_MINILA> 고음에서 갈라지는 경우는 성대가 붓는 경우도 있어서 소염제같은거 드시고 목을  속삭이는 음같은거 안내셔야 합니다.
<samahui_ws> 성대가 붓기도 하는군요
<samahui_ws> 약먹고 그냥 조용히 있어야 하다니... 못합니다 !!!
<razGon_MINILA> 소리지르시지 말구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 정확히는 성대보다는 성대주위가 붓는거에요.
<samahui_ws> 이게 만성이 되기도 하나요?
<samahui_ws> 계속 그런건 아닌데 밤샘하거나한 다음에 회식가서 노래하면 바로 갈라지더군요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 밤새고 노래하면 목이 상태가 그냥 안좋은거 아닐까요?
<samahui_ws> 그...그건 기억이 안나요. 술은 마셨지만 밤새 취하진 않았습니다
<samahui_ws> ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 좋은 월요일입니다. :)
<samahui_ws> 제품 광고글 올리면 안되겠죠?
<samahui_ws> 트랜센드 SSD 싸게 11번가 쇼킹딜 올라왔는데 구입하실분들은 구입하시라고요
<samahui_ws> 요즘 SSD가 싸긴 싸졌군요. 89,900 에 올라왔고 신한카드나 쿠폰등등 잘 쓰면 7만원대에 구입가능하네요
<samahui_ws> 256치고는 괜찮은 가격인듯하네요
<samahui_ws> 링크를 드리고 싶지만 장사하는거 같아보여서 패스! 11번가 쇼킹딜 보시면 있으니 쉽게 찾으실수 있을듯합니다
<razGon_MINILA> 좌표좌표...ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그거 쓰기성능이 별로라..
<samahui_ws> http://deal.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1237499298&trTypeCd=37&trCtgrNo=947168
<samahui_ws> 좌표는 여깁니다 순식간에 다나가네요
<samahui_ws> 쓰기 기능이 별로인가요?
<samahui_ws> 저가격에 256기가면 나름 만족하며 쓸만할거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_MINILA> 우와 완전히  떨어졌네요.
<samahui_ws> 점점 더 떨어지고 또 용량은 커져가겠죠
<samahui_ws> 삼송 256 pro모델을 20여만원에 사서 메인 노트북에 달아준게 엊그제같은데... 벌써 10만원대로 떨어졌네요
<samahui_ws> 딱 반토막 가격대로 내려왔군요... 512와 1테라도 반에반토막나길 기대해봅니다
<samahui_ws> 일찍들 퇴근하세요~
<samahui_ws> 월요병은 칼퇴근이 약입니다
<samahui_ws> 내일뵈요~
<jason_kr> auto wiz?
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> 흥
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-23
<autowiz> 오늘도 좋은 하루 맞이하십시요~
<bluedusk> 안냥하세요
<bluedusk> 아름다운 밤이에요
<bluedusk> 오늘도 출근해서 할일이 없네요
<bluedusk> 오늘은 뭐하고 놀죠?
<Work^Seony> 웹서핑 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이것저것 닥치는대로 보는 겁니다
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 그정도로 대놓고 놀지는 못해요..
<bluedusk> 일하는척은 해야 하니
<bluedusk> 그간 못했던 스크립트나 짜던지
<Work^Seony> 해킹게임 해보세요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 제가 짜둔 스크립트 중에 shell에서 치는 명령어를 전부 별도 로그로 남기고 vi 명령어로 편집하면 해당 편집한 파일 변경점도 로그로 남기는 스크립트를 만든적이 있는데요
<bluedusk> 이거나 손봐바야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 왠지 일하는 것 같지만 사실은 게임! ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 워게임 도 나름 재미있기는 합니다.
<bluedusk> 전 멍청해서 그런거 못해요 ㅠ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 업링크 같은 웹기반 게임이 있는거 같은데, 주소를 까먹었네요
<Work^Seony> www.darksigns.com인데, 제 사무실에서는 접속이 안되네요..
<autowiz> 저도 접속이 안되는군요
<Work^Seony> 이게, 게임인데도 게임 내부에서 직접 프로그래밍까지 된다더라구요..
<bluedusk> 전 접속이 안되는군요
<Work^Seony> bash랑 문법이 비슷한데, 게임 도중에 필요한 툴을 직접 프로그래밍해서 만들다보니 진짜 게임하는 듯 한다는데...
<bluedusk> 오큘러스 이제 판다고 한다던데요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 저도 접속은 안되는데, 구글에서 웹사이트 검색하면 관련 글들이 많이 나오는걸봐서는...
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?
<bluedusk> 네 몇일전에 들은 소문이라서
<autowiz> 클로즈드  테스트 중일까요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://www.indiedb.com/games/dark-signs-hacker
<Work^Seony> 주소가 바뀐거네요
<Work^Seony> 검색하다보니 일베에 이게 소개된 적이 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혹시나 관심있으시면 보세요 http://www.ilbe.com/index.php?_filter=search&mid=ilbe&category=2701083014&search_target=title&search_keyword=%ED%95%B4%EC%BB%A4&document_srl=5949601715
<Work^Seony> 이거 소개글 보니까, 이 게임은 진짜 물건이네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 이거 진짜 업링크랑 비슷하네요?
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 시간나면 바로 해봐야겠어요 ..
<Work^Seony> 네 그런거 같아요.  근데, 게임 내부에서 프로그래밍이 가능하다는게 새롭네요
<Work^Seony> 이거 온라인 겜 같네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 업링크 해보신 분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> @hanalen_: 본죽도 피해갈 수 없는 치즈토핑 pic.twitter.com/0pVHirupbQ
<ipeter> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1161346672&NaPm=ct=ib8n5le0|ci=9121285e0f4d71dda1850327456a0d19b49d58f7|tr=sl|sn=17703|hk=cca693359a8f93796eede7fc8dcb7550e733c6ef
<ipeter> 이 모니터 어떤가요?
<ipeter> 요즘 사고 싶은 모니터 중에 하나입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 지금 사용하는 모니터가 눈이 너무 아파서요.
<bluedusk> 가격이
<bluedusk> 너무 잔인한데요?
<ipeter> 네. 완전 잔인합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 땡기네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk>  저 가격이면...
<bluedusk> 걍 애플 시네마 모니터를..
<bluedusk> ....
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점하세요
<bluedusk> 왜 오늘은 채널이 조용한거죠?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 퇴근 안하시나요?
<HolyKnight> 블루찡....
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jun_> 하~ 9시 출근해서 지금까지 하얗게 불태웠습니다;;;;하하하;;; 모두 안녕하신가요~?? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<bluedusk> 하얗게 불태우지 마시고
<bluedusk> 이직 ㄲㄲ
<bluedusk> 이직은
<bluedusk> 뭐 이직이 힘들다 싶으면
<bluedusk> 삼직, 사직, 오직
<bluedusk> ...
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 육,칠,팔쯤 넘어가면 구직;;;;;
<bluedusk> 다 했다
<bluedusk> 놀아야지
<bluedusk> ㅋ
<autowiz> 출장 복귀~
<samahui_ws> 복귀했으면 이제 퇴근하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 자 새로운 일처리를 해야지요 이제
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 어제 게임하느라 아얄씨에 못왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어떤거 하셨어요?
<Work^Seony>  배트맨이죠
<Work^Seony> 정말 잘나왔던데요
<autowiz> 재미있으셨겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 위쳐 이후로 재밌는게 또 나와줘서 즐겁습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> dark signs 이거 엄청 해보고 싶은데
<autowiz> 연결이 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어제 제가 드린 링크에서 다운로드 하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> http://www.indiedb.com/games/dark-signs-hacker/downloads
<autowiz> 계정 만들기가 안되네요
<autowiz> blindvirus.com 의 ip 로 윈도우즈 hosts 파일 수정해서 하면 username 이나 패스워드가 틀렸다고 나오구요
<autowiz> 2~3월에 되다가 다시 안되는건 아닌가 싶기도 하고 그렇네요
<Work^Seony> 그 웹사이트 리플 보니까, blindvirus.com이 안되는거 같다고 써있긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> http://blindvirus.com/ 가니까 뭔가 나오긴 하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 첫페이지에 24시간안에 돌아온다는말이 있는데 그게 2015년2월10일 이네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> blindvirus부분만 제외하고 플레이해보셔야할 거 같아요.  다른 사람들이 달아놓은 리플 보면, 그거 빼고는 다 잘된다고 하는거 같아요
<autowiz> Dark Signs will be available within 24 hours. 이게 24시간동안만 가능하다는 말은 아니겠지요?
<Work^Seony> http://www.indiedb.com/games/dark-signs-hacker
<Work^Seony> 맞는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 농담이에요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 히융 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아마 유지가 안되서 없어진게 아닌가 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 다른거 해보시고 알려주세요.  궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-24
<autowiz> 저게임 좀 일찍 알았으면 재미있게 했을거 같네요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 재밌어요?
<Work^Seony> 사람의 성격을 A형 B형으로 나눈 행동유형이라는게 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요게 B형 행동유형이랍니다.  http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2015/06/23/story_n_7642442.html?utm_hp_ref=korea
<bluedusk> 국모닝 에브리웡
<Work^Seony> 이건 A형  http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2015/05/20/story_n_7339530.html
<Work^Seony> 저는 전형적인 A형이네요
<Work^Seony> bluedusk,  안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> B형 사진들 보면, 다 제가 끔찍하게 싫어하는 것들만 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 완전 B 형이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 오 그렇군요
<autowiz> 제 여친은 완전 A 형이네요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는 B형이고, 저는 A형이에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 괜찮으시죠? 그죠?
<autowiz> 부부는 좀 달라야 좋은것도 있다는데
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ  뭐 그런대로요...
<Work^Seony> 어차피 A형인 사람이 제 성질에 못이겨서 정리하게 되어있어요
<jun_> 음.... 전 A형이라고 하기엔 해당사항이 적고 B형이라고 하기에도 해당사항이 적네요;;;
<jun_> 3D작업용으로 피씨를 조립하려고 하는데.... 뭔가 생각지도 못하게 장바구니 가격이 올라가네요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좋은 부품만 골라서 넣으셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐 3D ...
<jun_> 여자친구가 캐드나 3D맥스 하거든요
<jun_> 가끔 제방와서 제 컴으로 돌리다가
<bluedusk> 헐 여자친구!!!!
<jun_> 컴이 2일전에 저 세상으로 가버렸어요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 이런 역적!!! 같으니!!!
<bluedusk> 여봐라 당장 저 역젘을 하옥하고
<bluedusk> ... 죄송합니다.;
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 블덕님 다음 말 나오면 거기에 호응하려고 기다리고 있는데 급 사과를 하시면;;;;ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 호응하실까바 미리 차단한..
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 억울하옵니다~ 이러면서 시작하려 했는데
<bluedusk> 억울하시긴요
<bluedusk> 여자친구 있으시면
<bluedusk> 죄송하셔야..?
<bluedusk> 응 아닌가?
<bluedusk> autowiz, 님 어케 생각하시나요?
<jun_> 죄송합니다;;
<autowiz> 죄송합니다.
<jun_> 블덕님...ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 죄송합니다.
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 유난히 졸립네요
<Work^Seony> 담달에 이사가야되는데, 이사할 생각하니 벌써부터 스트레스가... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐 걍 집한채 사세요
<bluedusk> 서울에 왠간한 전세값이면 미국서는 집 산다고 하던데
<Work^Seony> 그건 동네마다 달라요
<bluedusk> 아항!
<crixer> 안녕하세요 검색해보다가 우분투한국 사용자 모임 irc에 있길래 들어와봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네바다 집값 싼거야 한국사람들도 다 아는 사실이지만, 그렇다고 사람들이 다 거기서 살진 않잖아요
<Work^Seony> crixer, 네 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 crixer 님
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 이 동네에서는 방 2개짜리 괜찮은거 사려면 한 7억은 있어야되요
<Work^Seony> 눈 좀 낮추면 5억쯤...
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 거의 서울에 왠만한 중형 아파트 전세값이네요..
<Work^Seony> 네.  그 가격이면 제가 언급한 "괜찮은" 수준...
<Work^Seony> 정말 좋은 아파트는 최소 10억 이상이죠...  하우스는 10억은 껌값이구요..
<Work^Seony> 괜찮은 하우스는 10억이면 주차장 밖에 못사요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 본토도 그래요?
<samahui_ws> 확실히 관광지에 섬이다보니 하와이가 비싼가보군요
<samahui_ws> 땅넓은 본토도 지역마다 다르죠
<Work^Seony> 네 땅이 좁잖아요.  그래서 한국처럼 투기가 생기는 곳이죠
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 본토는 달라요
<samahui_ws> 한국도 서울과 시골과 다르듯이요
<Work^Seony> 네바다 가시면 남는게 땅입니다
<Work^Seony> 근데, 집값 싸다고 사막에서 살고싶으세요?
<samahui_ws> 남부 농장지대도 싸죠
<Work^Seony> 매년 허리케인에 집 날아가고 그러는 아이오와 그런 곳도 집 싸요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 하지만 뉴욕같은곳은... 에휴
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뉴욕은 장난 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 실리콘밸리도 장난 아니에요
<samahui_ws> 많이 올랐다더군요
<samahui_ws> 저 있을때도 싸진않았어요
<samahui_ws> 근교 다른 지역에 살았었죠
<Work^Seony> 어마무시하게 올랐죠
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 집과 땅은 어느나라나 똑같아요
<Work^Seony> 다만 그 동네 사는 사람들이 워낙 연봉이 쎄니까 걍 그런갑다 하고 살죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 투기되면 비싸지고 아니면 싸고....
<samahui_ws> 보통 구입안하고 리스죠
<Work^Seony> 네.  잘 안사요.  걍 대부분 다 렌트하죠
<samahui_ws> 서울도 땅값집값 너무 비싸요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 월급의 반 이상을 집 렌트에 쓰는데, 그게 워낙 흔한 일이라서 당연시 여기고 살거든요...
<Work^Seony> 서울은 좀 심하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 미국에서는 직장을 계속 유지해야하는 가장 큰 이유가 집이더군요
<samahui_ws> 서울은 너무 어마어마하게 심해요
<Work^Seony> 자기집 있다고해도, 사실 이런저런 비용이 많이 나가서 렌트하는 비용이랑 크게 다르진 않아요..
<samahui_ws> 그렇쵸
<samahui_ws> 요즘 아파트 큰평수로 옮겨놓고 젤 신경쓰이는게 관리비예요
<Work^Seony> 다만, 렌트는 내고나면 내 손에 남는게 아무 것도 없고,
<Work^Seony> 자기집은 그게 자기꺼라는게 다르죠...
<samahui_ws> 너무 많이 나와서 월세사는 기분들어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 관리비 정말 무시못하죠
<samahui_ws> 관리비모으면 전세집마련할 수 있을기세예요
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 리모델링 하고 싶은데 시간적 여유가 없네요
<bluedusk> 좀 큰 아파트는 한달 관리비가 200씩 나오는데도 있다던데요..
<samahui_ws> 헉
<samahui_ws> 다행이 그정도는 아닙니다만 48평인데 60평균입니다
<samahui_ws> 많이 나오면 100정도 나온다네요
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 월급의 1/10이 날아가요
<bluedusk> 그정도 관리비면
<samahui_ws> 진짜 월세사는기분 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 전 월급 절반이 날라가는거군요
<samahui_ws> 내집이지만 내집이 아닌듯한 ...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 사실 단독주택이 좋긴 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 이상하게 아파트만 다들 선호해서 그렇지...
<samahui_ws> 네 아파트 편한건 예전 단독주택에 도시가스안들어올때 이야기라 생각하는 1인입니다
<samahui_ws> 물론 청소나 집안관리도 좀 편하겠지만 전 단독주택이 좋아요
<samahui_ws> 아기 좀 더 크면 서울근교 깨끗한 단독주택으로 옮겨갈까 싶습니다.
<bluedusk> 저도 단독주택이 더 좋은거 같아요
<samahui_ws> 특히 아이들 뛰어놀고 애완동물 키우려면 단독주택이 아니면 안된다고 생각합니다
<Work^Seony> 나혼자 산다에 보면 강남집 나오잖아요.  그거 진짜 부러워요
<Work^Seony> 마당도 있고, 식물 심을 수 있는 텃밭도 꾸밀 수 있꼬,
<Work^Seony> 지하실도 있고 2층도 있고..
<Work^Seony> 요즘 아파트 살면 그런거 절대로 못가지거든요
<bluedusk> 집 뒤편엔 수영장도 하나 파고
<bluedusk> .......
<samahui_ws> 그거 괜찮네요
<samahui_ws> 마당 넓은 집으로 하나 사서 뒷마당에 수영장 파놓고 유유자적하면서 지내야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 굳이 땅을 파지않아도, 포터블 풀 같은거 사서 마당에 두면 되잖아요
<samahui_ws> 그거 터지면 골아파요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 요즘 아파트에는 없는 그런 "공간"이 있따는게 너무 좋더라구요
<samahui_ws> 그렇쵸... 특히 전 좋아하는 강아지 같은 애완동물은 마당이 있는집이 있어야 키울 수 있다 싶어서 더 단독주택이 아른거립니다
<samahui_ws> 아파트에서 애완동물 키우는건 아니라고 봐요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 저도 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 고효율 휴대용 태양광 충전용품이 많이 나오네요...
<samahui_ws> 태양광 충전품 중 제가 가장 선호하는 놈은 충전기 달린 가방입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_ws> 포터블기기 충전과 수납이 동시에 되니 너무 좋더군요
<Work^Seony> 백팩 같은거요?
<samahui_ws> 네
<samahui_ws> 백팩이요
<Work^Seony> 그런 제품들도 몇개 있는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아니면, 백팩 고리에 걸 수 있는 형태로 나온다던가..
<samahui_ws> 백팩 자체에 태양열판이 있고 내부에 충전지가 있어서 낮에 모아놨다 언제건 포터블기기를 충전하는거죠
<Work^Seony> 아... 내부에 충전지가 있는 형태..
<Work^Seony> 요즘 하와이에는 태양광 패널 설치하는 주택들이 많거든요..
<samahui_ws> 여기도 많아요
<samahui_ws> 전기값은 확실히 아껴지니까요
<Work^Seony> 저도 알아보니까, 요즘은 태양광 패널 효율이 아주 좋다더라구요
<samahui_ws> 거기다 여긴 전기값 누진세다 뭐다 올려대서... 이번에 여름동안 내린다는데 그것도 못믿겠어요
<samahui_ws> 태양판 몇개 사다가 집에 붙이고 싶어요... 아파트라 비효율... 붙여놓을곳이 마땅치 않아요 ㅜㅜ 더욱더 단독으로 이사가고프네요
<Work^Seony> 아마존에 200와트짜리 패널이 $325네요..
<samahui_ws> 패널값도 예전보다 많이 내렸죠
<Work^Seony> 일단 효율이 좋아졌다니까, 저도 써보고 싶어요
<samahui_ws> 볕 좋은 하와이니 효율을 떠나서 사용편의사항이 극강이겠네요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  햇빛이 엄청나게 따가울 정도로 강해요
<samahui_ws> 새 SSD가 왔군요... 마이그레이션 좀 하고 올께요
<samahui_ws> 점심들 맛있게 드시고(몇분은 저녁).. 이따뵈요~
<jun_> 오늘 뭔가 있나보네요...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다들 즐거운 점심시간되세요~
<jun_> 저도 쉬릭~
<HolyKnight> https://m.facebook.com/yunta2/posts/965966246781619
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ굳이 머리를 허리까지 기르는........
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<jun_> 점심 먹으로 갔다왔는데... 분명 배는 부른데... 뭔가 굉장히 힘드네요
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 단식투쟁
<bluedusk> 하지만 배고픔
<jun_> 아직도 하고 계신거예요..???
<bluedusk> 회사에서 점심 안줘요
<bluedusk> 그래서 걍 굶는거
<bluedusk> 돈도 없고
<bluedusk> 돈없는자 먹지도 말라고
<bluedusk> 예전에 누가 그랫다던데
<jun_> 헉...
<jun_> 장마가 온다고 해서 그런지 밖이 굉장히 습하네요... 크~ 습한거 되게 싫어하는데..
<bluedusk> 단식투쟁했떠니 배고파 쓰러지겟어요
<jun_> 간단히 뭐라도 드시지 그러셨어요;;;;
<jun_> 전 죽었다 깨나도 단식투쟁은 못해서리;;; 꼭 뭐라도 먹습니다 ㅎㅎ
<crixer_> 그래도 그 덕분에 조금은 시원해진거같아요
<crixer_> 햇빛이 안비추니 너무 좋음..
<crixer_> 밖에 5분만 있어도 땀이 뻘뻘났는데
<crixer_> 말이에요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 전 아직도 5분만 나가 있어도 땀이;;;
<jun_> 뻘뻘나는 수준은 아니지만요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://gamecodingschool.org/2015/06/24/%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%98%EB%B0%8D-%EC%9E%85%EB%AC%B8%EC%84%9C%EC%9D%98-%EB%AC%B8%EC%A0%9C%EC%A0%90/
<crixer_> 세션 강제로 종료해서그런가
<crixer_> _가 안지워지네요 ㅋㅋ 계속 접속되있음 crixer가..
<autowiz_> 프로그래밍 입문서의 문제점 ... 저글 저는 잘 이해가 안갑니다.
<samahui_ws> 마이그레이션하려다 하드 하나 분량의 자료만 날렸군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 하드 선택을 잘못했는디... 이놈의 프로그램이 확인도 없이 바로 실행이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 거기다 SSD개발사 자체 프로그램인데도 하드 외장으로 달았다고 인식을 못해서 마이그레이션실패 두번 ㅡㅡ 결국 타사 프로그램써서 완료했네요
<samahui_ws> 역시 하드는 함부로 바꾸면 피보는듯해요
<samahui_ws> 오늘은 죙일 날려먹은 파일 복구하면서 보내는군요
<autowiz_> 힘든 하루셨겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ 정신 없습니다.... 근디... 항상 하드 작업하다 날려먹는거라... 일부러 그러는걸로 느껴질 지경입니다
<samahui_ws> 다행이 중요 파일은 다 복구했습니다만... 마이그레이션 하는 이유가 빠른 OS재설치를 위한.. 그냥 그대로 OS복사하는게 목적인건데... 결국 새로 설치하고 세팅하는 시간만큼 지나갔군요
<pchero_work> 후아....
<pchero_work> 이거 긴장긴장이네요.. 이렇게 긴장타는건 처음인 것 같습니다..
<pchero_work> 덴마크 모기지를 신청중인데.. 심사가 좀 까다롭네요. -_-;;;; 이래저래 걸리는게 좀 많습니다..
<pchero_work> 그냥 심장이 쫄깃쫄깃하네요. -_-;;
<Darkcircle> 요새 유럽에 극우 정당이 다시 일어서기 시작해서 인종차별+반이민정서가 표면화 되는 상황인거 같은데 'ㅅ';;;
<Darkcircle> 잘 해결되길 바랍니다 /-ㅠ-/
<pchero_work> 네.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 안그래도.. 이번 덴마크 총선이 엊그제 였는데.
<pchero_work> 극우 정당이.. 과반수 이상 차지했더라구요.
<Darkcircle> 말이 걸리는게 걸리는거지 돈 잘벌어서 세금 잘 내면돼요.
<pchero_work> 이미.. 세율 40%...컥
<Darkcircle> 여건만 맞으면 크게 문제 안될듯 'ㅅ' 한국인은 금융 문제에 있어서 사회적으로 "비리"가 많아서 그렇지 개개인은 갚으라고 그러면 대체적으로 잘 갚거든요.
<Darkcircle> 세금은 쎌건데 그래도 먹고 사는건 한국보단 나을듯
<pchero_work> 네.. 세금은 다들 그렇게 내니까.. 그냥 그러려니 해요.
<Darkcircle> 아니 세금 쪽 문제 뿐만 아니라
<Darkcircle> 모기지면 대출이잖아요?
<Darkcircle> 대출 심사의 요지는 이 사람이 앞으로 갚을 여건이 되는지 기간내에 또는 기간 경과 후에도 양심적으로 갚아나갈지를 심사하는거죠.
<Darkcircle> 그리고 모기지 방식은 국가마다 천차만별이고 제약사항 엄청 많습니다. 제약을 위반하면 빌린돈을 다 토해내야죠. 그걸 잘 들어둬야 ...
<samahui_ws> 좋은 결과 얻으시길 바라봅니다.
<pchero_work> 일단 심사를 통과해야 하는데..
<pchero_work> 쫄깃쫄깃해요.. ;;
<samahui_ws> 누군가 말했죠... 안되면 즐기라고... 쫄깃함을 스릴감으로 즐겨버리세요
<Darkcircle> 근데 웬지 즐길 상황은 아닐거 같은데요 ㅋㅎㅎ 안되면 길바닥에 나앉아야 해서 ...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;; 마음속으로만 편안하게 갖으라고요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<Demonion> 화이팅
<Demonion> 영웅찡.
<Darkcircle> 근데 어지간해선 리젝 안먹어요. 서류상 보완해야 할게 있으면 시간을 달라고 해서 제대로 채워넣고 제출하심이 -0-
<Demonion> 근데 여기 이제 안끊기네유.
<Demonion> 이유는 모르겠넹..
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사합니다. ㅠㅠ
<Darkcircle> 하 나도 대한민국 뜨고 싶다 -ㅅ- (부들부들 캿!)
<pchero_work> 혹시 루비 개발자 있으세요?
<Darkcircle> 전 루비 혐오주의 -ㅅ- ...
<Darkcircle> (하지만 루비 개발자 연봉은 (...))
<pchero_work> 저도 루비를 깔짝이긴하지만.. 보면 볼수록..
<pchero_work> 마법에 가까운 것 같아요..(흑마법) -_-;;
<Darkcircle> 버전이 바뀌면 모든게 바뀌어있긴 느낌
<Darkcircle> 있긴 (한) 느낌 **
<Darkcircle> 리거시 따위 동네 고양이에게
<Darkcircle> -ㅠ-챱챱
<samahui_ws> 저도 대한민국 뜨고 싶습니다~
<pchero_work> 영국... 강추합니다.
<pchero_work> 일자리가 젤 많은 것 같아요.
<Darkcircle> 영국은 음식이 맛이 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ..독일은 독어를 해야해서..
<Darkcircle> 독일어 제대로 배우고 나면 괜찮더라고요. 특히 독일 및 주변 국가에선
<samahui_ws> 일도 재대로 못하고 마이그레이션으로 시간 다보냈네요
<samahui_ws> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 밤들 되세요~
<Darkcircle> -ㅅ-/
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님 ~
<Work^Seony> 운영인력이 적은 규모에서 오픈스택을 돌릴려니 힘드네요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 좋은 새벽입니다~
<Work^Seony> 일찍 나오셨네요
<samahui_ws> 네
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크 문제는 잘 해결하셨어요?
<samahui_ws> 겨우겨우 마이그레이션 성공적으로 마치고 지워졌던 파일들 복구도 다 되었습니다
<samahui_ws> 다만 일부 파일의 파일명이 바뀌어서 ㅜㅜ 매칭하다 시간을 많이 허비했네요
<samahui_ws> SSD싸게 나왔다고 하나 질렀다가 노트북 한대 그대로 빈깡통 만들었었네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 윈도우였어요?
<samahui_ws> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 ssd 사면 아예 디스크 클론 프로그램을 제공해주더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 딱 한대 있는 윈도우 노트북 SSD 새로 달아주다 하루를 날렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그 클론프로그램이 말썽이였어요
<Work^Seony> 저도 얼마 전에 사무실에서 ssd 512g 하나 사줬는데, acronis 제품이 들어있더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 클론질라 쓰시지...
<Work^Seony> 하드백업은 클론질라가 최곱니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 결국은 그리했네요
<samahui_ws> 전용으로 했다가 에러나고 ㅜㅜ 하드 인식을 못해서 이상하다 했더니 SSD는 새로 나왔는데 프로그램은 예전부터 쓰던거 그대로라 그런듯하더군요
<samahui_ws> 그리고서는 인식 안된거 강제로 시키려다 실수로 착각해서 자료들어있는 하드 마이그레이션해버리고 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<samahui_ws> 결국 겨우겨우 성공하고 지워졌던 하드도 살리고 했네요
<samahui_ws> 덕분에 어제 일 못해서 오늘 새벽같이 나왔어요
<Work^Seony> 생각지도 않은 곳에서 고생하셨네요..
<samahui_ws> 어제는 스스로에게 짜증나서 더 이상 일을 못하겠더라고요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 네 정말 생각도 않했던 부분에서 고생거리가 생겼네요... 리눅스만 쓰다가 윈도우 쓰니 요즘 좀 해매는 느낌입니다 ㅎㅎ ;;
<Work^Seony> 저도 사무실에서는 윈도우 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 새 프로젝트땜시 윈도우가 필요해서 노트북 한대를 아예 윈도우개발환경용으로 세팅했더니 이게 하루가 멀다하고 말썽이예요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 놋북에는 깔려있는데, 그건 어디까지나 윈도우만을 요구하는 프로그램 때문에 두는 겁니다 ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 딱 그 상황이라 쓰는데 이녀석이 비협조적이네요... 정확히니 제가 윈도우8.1에 적응이 힘들어요.
<Work^Seony> 윈도우에서 ssh는 어떤 프로그램 쓰세요?  putty 말고 좀 더 좋은거 있을까요?
<samahui_ws> http://www.notegear.com/Content/Content_View.asp?TNum=1793&kind=2&gotopage=
<samahui_ws> 8인치대 마음에 드는 타블릿나왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 윈도우에서 ssh안써요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 윈도우는 정말 딱! 오피스와 비주얼스트됴~용
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는, 오피스는 사무실에서 안사줘서 못씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 오피스 사줘도 안쓰고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 거래처에서 오피스로 작성한 무서줄때 어쩔 수 없이 쓰죠
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서 쓰는 장비 중에서 serial-over-lan 요놈 전용 프로그램이 윈도우용이라 어쩔 수 없이 쓰고있어요
<samahui_ws> 오픈오피스로 폼이 깨지는 경우가 많아서요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...  그래서 pdf를... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 아! 글고보니 윈도우10 업데이트 다해준다는 식의 기사가 어느순간 정품사용자에 한해서로 바뀌었더군요
<Work^Seony> 네 그거 기사 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 정품 밖에 없어서 걍 기사내용만 대충 훑어봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 마소 사장놈이 말 잘못해서 일이 커지니 은근슬쩍 말바꾸기로 발표자료등을 수정해 나갔더군요
<samahui_ws> 저도 회사에서 쓰는건 다 정품이고 상관은 없는데 왠지 기분이 나빠요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 글쵸.  애초에 처음부터 그리했으면 중간이라도 갔을텐데...
<samahui_ws> 윈도우인디 자꾸 버릇처럼 Ctrl+alt+T 누르는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 터미널이 안떠요 OTL
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 윈도우8.1은 TRIM이 자동으로 작동하는군요
<Work^Seony> 네
<samahui_ws> SSD건강에는 윈도우가 나으려나 싶군요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스는 별로에요?  리눅스도 괜찮은데요..
<samahui_ws> 아니요 리눅스는 설정 스스로 안해주면 안되자나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 그냥 막 쓸때라는 말이 앞에 빠졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 설정 하나하나 잡아줄께 없어 보여서요
<samahui_ws> 페이징 파일만 없애면 될듯하군요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 크론탭에 넣어줌 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 위 링크올린 트랜스포머북... 왠쥐 바이오 C1필이나서 맘에 드네요
<samahui_ws> 물론 ... 윈도우타블릿의 불편함이 떠올라서 구입은 안할거지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 놋북이고 태블릿이고 다 불편... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 아이패드 미니 하나만 들고다니려구요.  좀 불편하긴 하지만...
<samahui_ws> 타블릿은 딱 영화보고 책읽고 인터넷 정도 쓰다보니 그냥저냥 쓰고는 있었는데... 노트북에 본격적으로 설치하고 개발작업하려니 깝깝해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 재미있는게 윈도우8부터 타블릿이나 폰을 인식하고 저따위 메트로 뭐시기도 만들고 한거 같은데... 현실은 마우스 쓰는게 젤 쓰기 편하네요 ;;
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-25
<Work^Seony> 울나라 전체 대학 중 반 정도가, 학생이 없어 문을 닫을 정도라네요....   인구감소가 엄청나게 빠른가봐요..;
<jason_kr> hi~ ^^ 울 나라 = 남조선? (설마 하와이는 아니겠죠?)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 국적은 한국입니다 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 예, ^^ 헤헤헤
<jason_kr> (not yet) <--- 을 붙여야 할텐데... <-- 농담입니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 솔직한 심정으로는 미국 국적 따고싶어요
<Work^Seony> 예전엔 절대 안그랬는데...
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 (늘) 첨부터 추천했쟎요~ *나쁘지 않아요*
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내년에는 한국 한 번 가야되는데, 이젠 가는 것도 살짝 겁나네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 통신 감청협조 설비 설치가 의무화됐다네요
<Work^Seony> http://media.daum.net/society/others/newsview?newsid=20150624101656942
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<crixer_> 우리나라정치는
<crixer_> 점점 퇴보하네요
<crixer_> 요즘들어서 자꾸 한국을 떠나고싶다는 생각이 많이들어요
<crixer_> 메르스사태에서부터.... 각종 사건 처리 능력을 보면 후..
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 이민 뉴스 밖에 안보이죠 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 그런점에서 서니찡이 부러워유.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~ 점심들은 맛있게 드셨는지요? 오후에도 힘내서 화이팅 해봅시다!!!
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=103&oid=011&aid=0002703161
<ircCloud^Seony> 네이버 뉴스 URL은 항상 볼 때마다 저 LSD가 거슬리네요 ㅋ
<pchero_work> 잘 찾아보면 cocain도 있을지도.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 코카인
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 데구르르
<irssi> 안녕하세요
<crixer> kssudgktpd
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 일찍 나와계시네요
<autowiz_> 불금이니까요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 이제 새벽 2시만 넘어가면 꾸벅꾸벅 졸아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 확실히 나이 먹는거 같아요
<autowiz_> 2시 넘어가면 졸지요
<autowiz_> 그냥 조금 피곤해서 그러실꺼에요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저처럼 편하게 직장생활하는 사람이 어딨다구요
<autowiz_> 나이가 들면서 대부분의 경험들이 새롭다기보다는 익숙해지니까 어릴때보다 의욕이 좀 떨어져서 그런건 아닐까 싶기도하구요.
<Work^Seony> http://www.16personalities.com/ko/%EB%AC%B4%EB%A3%8C-%EC%84%B1%EA%B2%A9-%EC%9C%A0%ED%98%95-%EA%B2%80%EC%82%AC
<autowiz_> 이것저것 생각할거 걱정할거 많아지니 그런것도 같구요.
<Work^Seony> 무료 성격 유형 검사라네요
<autowiz_> 인구의 대략 4% INFP , 열정적인 중재자 ... 이거 종류가 겁나게 많으면 모든 종류가 다 4% 정도 밖에 안나오는거 아닐까요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 13%래요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> INFP형에 속하는 영화 속 허구인물
<autowiz_> '반지의 제왕'에 나오는 '프로도 배긴스' '빨강머리 앤' '엑스파일'에 나오는 '폭스 멀더' '스타트렉'에 나오는 '디아나 트로이' '스타트렉'에 나오는 '웨슬리 크러셔'
<autowiz_> 빨강머리 앤 ... 좋군용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 요약하면 영감충만 , 인간얘를 가진 이상주의자 라고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 오오 그렇군요
<autowiz_> 상당부분이 맞는거 같습니다 음....
<Work^Seony> 저는 상세한 설명은 걍 대충 읽었어요
<autowiz_> mr robot 드라마 를 봤는데 orbit browser 로 생각보다 익명성을 보장하지 못한다는 말이 나오네요
<Work^Seony> orbit browser는 뭐에요?
<autowiz_> 아 죄송합니다 밤이 깊어서 머리가 좀 멍해졌나봅니다.
<autowiz_> TorBrowser 입니다.
<autowiz_> orbit 는 전혀 다른 프로그램
<Work^Seony> 아...  Tor가 브라우저도 있었군요...
<Work^Seony> 어디서 본건데, Tor로 웹브라우징을 하는 행위 자체가 정보기관에서는 잠재적인 범죄자로 인식할 수 있다는걸 본거 같아요
<autowiz_> 딥웹이라고 하는거 같던데
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<autowiz_> 저도 그 용어가 생소해서 정의도 잘 모르겠습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 나무위키에 잘 나와있죠.  https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%94%A5%EC%9B%B9
<autowiz_> 살짝 국내 TV 에 나오는거 보니 어마 하더군요 . 불법적인 정보에도 막그냥 접속 된다고 나오더라구요
<Work^Seony> 용어를 정의하자면, 걍 검색에 나오지 않는 사이트를 의미하는 거라고 하네요
<autowiz_> 검색엔진이 만들어진 초기에는 robot 파일로 검색차단하는것도 별로 안하기도 했고 별로 안 먹히기도 했었던거 같습니다.  그때하고 별 다른거 없을거 같기도 하구요.
<autowiz_> 좀 다르다면 일부러 하는일이다보니 좀더 위험하거나 기밀자료가 더 많을 수 는 있을거도 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 설명 보면 onion 계열 웹사이트라고 나와있길래 뭔가 해서 오유 링크 타고 들어가보면 별의별 웹사이트가 다 있더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 위키 설명대로, 클릭하는 순간 경찰의 감시대상이 된다고 하니...
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 보고싶은 정보도 없거니와 괜히 클릭해서 일 내고싶지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 미국이 워낙 법이 무서워서...  특히 아동 포르노 같은 경우는, 다운로드만 해도 잡혀들어가거든요..
<autowiz_> 아동 포르노는 국내에서도 엄벌인걸로 알고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래도 한국은 여기처럼 백년씩 형량 때리진 않잖아요..
<Work^Seony> 여기는 실수로라도 받아지면 끝장나는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그러게요 바이러스 감염으로 쳐들어오거나 정말 실수로 , 피싱으로 다운되는경우가 생길 수 있으니
<autowiz_> 참 무서운 세상인거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> KBS 1TV에 장영실 쇼 라고하는 토론 프로그램이 있더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 거기서 화성 이주 프로젝트에 대한 토론을 했었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 토론하는 사람들이 4명인데, 전부 다 교수들이거든요...  재밌었어요
<autowiz_> 작년인가 재작년인가 한참 베어그릴스 랑 우주 다큐에 심취해있을때
<autowiz_> 화성 이주 프로젝트 이야기가 나왔는데 꽤나 여러가지 준비를 하고 있더군요
<autowiz_> 태양의 죽음도 포함해서 뭐 수십억년 후라고 합니다만 .
<Work^Seony> 만약, 그런데 보내주겠다고하면 가실 생각 있으세요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 음... 고민좀 해봐야겠네요 .. 상상도 못하던 일이라
<Work^Seony> 저는 결혼을 안했으면 아마 100% 간다고 했을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 ... 친구들과 가족들 못보는게 걸려서 망설일거 같습니다. 20대 때는 안그랬는데 말이지요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 기술적으로 궁금한게
<autowiz_> onion 계열 웹사이트들은 tor browser 로만 접속이 가능하다는거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz_> 어떻게 그렇게 만들 수 있을까요? 그냥 단순히 tor browser 만 특정 테그나 기능이 있어서 그런걸까요?
<Work^Seony> 별도의 dns가 있지않을까 싶은데요
<autowiz_> 아니면 tor browser 방식으로 분산 프록시를 써야만 접속할 수 있다는걸까요?
<autowiz_> 아 ... 별도의 dns
<Work^Seony> http://www.msn.com/ko-kr/news/watch/%EC%A4%91%EA%B5%AD-%EC%96%B8%EB%A1%A0-%EB%82%A8%EC%A4%91%EA%B5%AD%ED%95%B4-%EC%9D%B8%EA%B3%B5%EC%84%AC-%EB%A7%89%EC%9C%BC%EB%A9%B4-%EB%AF%B8%EA%B5%AD%EA%B3%BC-%EC%A0%84%EC%9F%81-%EB%B6%88%EC%82%AC/vp-BBkk9sj
<Work^Seony> 중국이, 남중국해 인공섬 막으면 미국과 전쟁도 불사하겠다네요
<autowiz_> 음... 독특한 생각이네요 거참...
<Work^Seony> 저 인공섬 만들기 시작한게 꽤 오래되긴 했어요..
<autowiz_> 역사 왜곡하면서 땅따먹기 할려고 하는게 걱정이 되긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 음모론에 심취해있다보니 별의별 뉴스를 다 보거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 음모론 상당수는 사실일 수 도 있다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz_> 그렇지만 너무 빠지지는 말으셨으면 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘도 거기 날시는 좋은가요? 여기는 장마가 슬슬 올려는 분위기 입니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  제가 하도 오래, 그리고 많이 보다보니 이제는 구분은 할 수 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 날씨는 좋습니다
<Work^Seony> 사실 여기 날씨는 1년 내내 똑같아요
<Work^Seony> 외국사람들이 되게 이해를 못하는 부분 중 하나가, 한국은 뚜렷한 4계절이 있다는게 왜 장점인지 모르겠다라는 거거든요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 부분 동감해요
<Work^Seony> 여기처럼 1년 내내 봄날씨인게 훨씬 더 장점이거든요..
<autowiz_> 기후는 더 좋은데
<autowiz_> 한국에 있으면 계절의 변화때문에 자연스래 더 열심히 살아야 겠다고 생각하게 되는거 같은 ... ( 말이 안되네요 ㅋㅋ )
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아주 가끔 눈이 그립긴 해요
<autowiz_> 여러가지 경험을 할 수 있지요 외국을 가지 않아도
<autowiz_> 하지만 여러 계절 , 날씨가 있어서 힘든점이 상당히 많지요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  빙판길 되버리면...
<Work^Seony> 여름도 힘들고..
<Work^Seony> 여름옷 가을옷 겨울옷 다 사야되고...
<autowiz_> 아.. 요즘 좀 우울증이 도졌는지 사는게 재미도 별로 없고 그렇네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 게임을 너무 안해서 그런가요 ? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  네 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 여가생활을 즐기셔야...
<autowiz_> 여가생활을 즐길 여유가 일단 있어야 하는데 매일 너무 쫓기다 보니 ..  다음주부터는 좀 여유가 있을거 같습니다. 7월엔
<Work^Seony> 보통 여름휴가는 며칠 나와요?
<autowiz_> 발리로 한 열흘 떠날려고 하고 있구요
<autowiz_> 3년만에 휴가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 확 45일 써버릴라  ㅋㅋ  보통 연차 유급휴가가 13일 + 2년마다 하루씩 플러스 되구요
<autowiz_> 여름휴가는 저희는 보통 3일 에서 일주일
<autowiz_> 나머지 연차휴가는 ... 증발하기 일수 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 발리는 좀 위험하지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어떤거 때문에요?
<Work^Seony> 여름에 그 동네는 자연재해로부터 그다지 안전하진 않을텐데요..
<autowiz_> 발리는 찍고 비밀의 장소로 이동할껍니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 그런게 있었군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 로밍도 꺼버리고 잠수탈 계획 ... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혼자 가실 계획이에요?
<Work^Seony> IS 입대하시는건 아니죠? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 서니님 니드포 스피드 라는 영화 혹시 보셨어요?
<autowiz_> 친구 집에 좀 신세를 질 계획입니다.
<Work^Seony> 니드포스피드 시리즈 여러개 있지않나요?
<autowiz_> 친구 와이프가 출산예정이라 친구 어머니 픽업 겸 , 저는 휴양 + 휴가 겸
<autowiz_> 영화는 하나 밖에 없지 않을까 싶습니다만. 아류작이 있었던거 같기도 하고... 얼마전에 나온게 하나 있었는데
<Work^Seony> 겸사겸사군요
<autowiz_> mr robot 이라는 드라마 주인공이 그 영화에 나왔었더군요. 어디서 봤나 곰곰히 생각해보니 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 니드포 스피트 영화에서 주인공이 엔진 공회전 막 시키면서 옆에서 누가 왜그러냐고 물으니까, 개구장이 처럼 엔지니 식으면 안되잖아요 하는데 ... 너무 웃기면서도 멋져보이는 이런 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오타가 만발하는군요.
<Work^Seony> 어제 울나라 콘솔게임계에 엄청난 사건이 있었는데, 보셨어요?
<autowiz_> 어떤거였지요?
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 발단은, 이번에 출시한 배트맨 아캄나이트 때문에 생겼는데요,
<Work^Seony> 보통 울나라 게임계가 전세계 적인 규모로 볼 때 굉장히 시장이 작은 나라래요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 한글화가 잘 되지않거든요..
<Work^Seony> 잘 안팔릴 경우 유통사에서 상당한 손실을 볼 각오를 해야한다고 해요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼,
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나온 배트맨의 경우는, 제작사가 직접 한글화를 해줬어요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 유통사가 번역작업을 하지않고 걍 팔기만 하면 되는 거였죠
<Work^Seony> 이런 경우를 멀티랭귀지라고 해서, 미국에서 사도 한글이 나와요
<Work^Seony> 플스판은 한국이고 미국이고 할 거 없이 어디서 구입을 하든 한글이 잘 나와서 아주 잘 됐는데,
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스판은 어디서든 한글이 나오지 않은 거에요
<Work^Seony> 제작사에서 번역을 해줬음에도 불구하고 전혀 한글이 나오지 않으니까, 유저들이 알아보게 된거죠...
<autowiz_> 허얼...
<Work^Seony> 알고봤더니, 국내 유통사가 엑스박스판을 발매하면 자기네들이 떠안아야하는 일정 수량 같은게 있나봐요
<Work^Seony> 울나라에서 엑박이 진짜 안팔리거든요
<Work^Seony> 그게 싫어서 걍 영문으로만 출시를 했고,
<Work^Seony> 제작사에서 한글화를 해준건데도 일부러 한글을 빼달라고 했나봐요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 한 유저가 너무 열받아서, 엑박을 망치로 때려부수고 그걸 웹사이트에 올렸는데,
<Work^Seony> 그게 화제가 되서 외국에도 소식이 알려져서 뉴스에 나오고 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 원래 그 유통사야 공공의 적으로 낙인 찍힌 곳이긴 하지만, 마이크로소프트 코리아 지사가 엑스박스를 위해 아무런 일을 하지않는다고까지 할 정도에요..
<Work^Seony> 사실 이거 말고도 여태까지 여러 사건들이 있었는데, 그게 이번에 폭발한거죠..
<autowiz_> http://blog.naver.com/iamdesign/30168631434
<autowiz_> 이런것도 있엇네요
<Work^Seony> 2년전 글이네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 어 ㅋㅋㅋ 2015년 5월 인줄 착각을 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 엑박유저들이 더 배신감을 느끼는게, 엑박 360 때만해도 굉장히 잘나갔어요
<Work^Seony> 왠만한 게임들 전부 한글화됐고, 거의 다 정식발매가 됐거든요..
<Work^Seony> 이게 원글입니다 http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/xbox/146/read?articleId=26047263&bbsId=G005&itemId=47&pageIndex=3
<autowiz_> 아 읽느라 시간이 좀 걸렸습니다.
<crixer> 저는 그냥 이
<crixer> 안읽고 넘어가려고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 위에올려봤더니 으.. 제 폰트가 영어는 괜찮게 나오는데
<crixer> 한글은 영그래서 보기가 그러네요
<crixer> 읽기 싫어지게 만드는 폰트에요 완전
<Work^Seony> 폰트를 바꿔보세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-26
<crixer> 외국인들이랑 주로 얘기를해서요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<HolyKnight> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/community/2078/read?articleId=25335159&objCate1=497&bbsId=G005&itemId=143
<PotatoGim> 헐...
<PotatoGim> 저거 잡히면 바로 죽빵을 콱...!
<PotatoGim> #define true (rand() % 2)
<PotatoGim> #define true (time(NULL) % 2)
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 불타는 금요일입니다~ 꺄~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 네..ㅜ 코드와 불태울 것 같네요..
<jun_> 크;;;; 코드와 함께 불태우시는.... 대단하세요;;
<HolyKnight> http://jjalbang.kr/fanhee01/vxfcl30eg.gif
<PotatoGim> 안돼에에에에에
<PotatoGim> 으어어어
<PotatoGim> 운전자 멘붕이겠네요;;
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 보통 주석적을 때 어떻게 하세요...? 각자 주석 스타일이 어떠신지
<PotatoGim> C/C++는 /* */...
<sungyo> 아..
<PotatoGim> 스타일이라고 하시면...
<sungyo> 덕지덕지 / 간결하게 / 주석 무 ...ㅁ
<PotatoGim> 덕지덕지...?
<PotatoGim> 복잡하다 싶으면 최대한 자세하게 기록하는 편입니다..
<sungyo> 간결하게 해놓겠다고 주석 없이 적어놓은걸 1년 뒤에 열어보면...
<PotatoGim> 한달이면 충분하죠...ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 열심히 해놓고 쓸모없어지는 페이퍼가 되더라구요.
<sungyo> \^0^/
<PotatoGim> 최소한의 내용은 적는 편이에요..
<PotatoGim> 뭐하는 놈
<PotatoGim> 뭐하는 놈
<PotatoGim> 함수 단위 개요는 꼭 적고..
<PotatoGim> 그래서 주석만 쓸데없이 긴가...ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 혹시 깃헙 하세요?
<PotatoGim> github, gitlab 둘 다 씁니다~
<PotatoGim> git.potatogim.net -> gitlab
<PotatoGim> github.com/potatogim -> github
<PotatoGim> 깃헙에는 깃랩에서 나중에 공개할 것들 열면서 동기화하려구요...
<PotatoGim> 대부분 공개하기 부끄러운 것들이라 비공개 상태...ㅜ
<sungyo> 잘 몰라서 그러는데..펄 에서도 포인터를 쓰나요?
<PotatoGim> 포인터에 직접 접근은 안하고... 레퍼런스가 있습니다.
<sungyo> 아니님 그냥 작동코드만 표시해두는건가요...?
<PotatoGim> 음... 어떤 말씀이신지 잘 이해가 안되요..
<sungyo> https://github.com/potatogim/Device-Moose-SCSI/blob/master/lib/Device/Moose/SCSI/Constants.pm
<sungyo> 0x00 이런 식으로 표시되는게 뭔지 잘 몰라서요..
<sungyo> (펄도,  C도 문외한이에요)
<PotatoGim> 아.. 상수입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> SCSI 표준에서 각 명령어를 저 값으로 정의해놨거든요.
<sungyo> 아...
<PotatoGim> 저것도 프로젝트 끝나면 짬내서 리비전 좀 올려야 하는데...
<PotatoGim> 그냥 저거 리비전 올릴 바에야 sg 라이브러리 바인딩 만드는게 낫겠다 싶어서 손 놨습니다..ㅜ
<sungyo> 가끔씩 소스 작성하다가 궁금해질때가...
<sungyo> 남들은
<sungyo> "로그 생성 및 로그 관리를 어떻게 할까?""
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 맨날 syslog로 던지는 저같은 무뢰배는...
<PotatoGim> 글쎄요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> MongoDB에 Capped collection으로 관리하는 경우는 보았습니다.
<sungyo> 서버관리 매뉴얼 읽다보면 항상 '로그 모니터링'에 대한 중요성을 항상 보는데...
<PotatoGim> 고전적인 방식을 제외하면 만만한게 비정형 디비가 아닐까 싶은데..
<sungyo> 서버 4~5대에, 어플리케이션 몇개..뭐 이런거에서 생성하는 로그들 다 취합하면 분량이 어마어마한데..
<pchero_work> logstash 사용합니다.
<sungyo> 도대체 뭘 어떻게 모니터링 하라는건지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 개인 프로젝트에 logstash 사용중인데 깔끔하고 좋더라구요.
<pchero_work> 로그 내용 만든 후에, logstash 서버로 던져버리죠.
<pchero_work> 아니면 작은 로그 서버를 하나 만들어두고
<pchero_work> 로그 서버로 던져버리죠.
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 루비
<pchero_work> 프로그램 자체에 로그를 받아서 파일에 쓰고, 일별로 로그 파일 정리하는 방식도 사용해봤는데..
<pchero_work> 문제가 많았습니다.
<pchero_work> 로그 때문에 코어가 떨어지는 일이 왕왕 있었어요.
<sungyo> 슬슬 로그관리 서버를 생각할때가 온걸까요...( " ")
<pchero_work> 득보단 실이 많았습니다.
<Lyuso_Think> 로그 관리라..
<Lyuso_Think> 로그 수집부터 저장이랑 불러오기.. 요즘은 솔리드타입으로 1MB 씩 끊어다가 저장하는 일이 많더라구요.
<Lyuso_Think> 아파치 하둡가지고 구성하던데.
<Darkcircle> 로그관리는 로그 서버 박고 서버에 로그 다 때려박으면 'ㅅ'a  ...
<PotatoGim> 네, 비정형 디비 많이 쓰더라구요..
<Darkcircle> 요샌 아얘 그냥 로그 서버 전용 배포판 같은게 있더라고요
<PotatoGim> 우엉...
<PotatoGim> 시대에 뒤쳐지는 syslog파...
<Darkcircle> 배포판을 설치하면 이미 서버셋팅 끝나있어서 ...
<Darkcircle> 로그서버로 주기적으로 로그 날려주는거만 셋팅하면 끝.
<Darkcircle> 그 이후에 서버에 접속하면 그래프가 알아서 좍좍 나와주시고 (?)
<PotatoGim> 그래프 비용이 장난 아닌 것 같던데 확확(?) 나오시나요?
<Lyuso_Think> 그져 확확
<Lyuso_Think> 미리 분석해두는건가 싶을 정도로
<PotatoGim> 우어어...
<sungyo> 역시...( " ") 이곳 저곳 다니면서 부지런히 로그를 열어보겠다는 생각은...
<PotatoGim> ... 저는 그러고 있습니다...ㅜ
<Lyuso_Think> 한편으로 로그서버는 역시 sSD 로 구성해줘야
<Lyuso_Think> 그나마 저비용이겠다 싶어요.
<sungyo> SSD??
<sungyo> 그나마 저비용이란 말씀이..
<sungyo> 유지비용??
<sungyo> 인가요.
<Lyuso_Think> 유지비용 측면에서 가장 크져..
<Lyuso_Think> 도입비는 높아도, 쿼리 속도가 비약적으로 빠르니.
<sungyo> .
 * sungyo 님이 어리둥절해합니다.
<autowiz> 금요일 저녁인데 달리는 사람은 없나요? ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저런,
<sungyo> 여기 있네요....
<sungyo> 달린다기 보다는, 딱히 밤시간이 조용하다보니 자연스래 밤에 작업하는 길을 택하게 됬지만요.
<autowiz> 대부분들 그렇지 않을까 합니다.
<autowiz> 밤에 조용하고 집중이 잘되니가 밤에 하는거지요
<sungyo> 자연 방음...
<sungyo> 그래서 인지 밤을 피하기가 쉽지 않네요.
<sungyo> 낮에는 그렇게 안돌아가는 머리가 왜 밤에는 획획 돌아가고 몰입되는지....(  _ _)
<sungyo> 선수 분들도 그러실까요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 꾸벅..
<Work^Seony> 늦은 시간까지 계시네요
<sungyo> 요즘 작업을 좀 하다보니
<sungyo> 점점 취침시간이 늦어지네요.
<Work^Seony> 아...  다음날 일어나면 엄청 피곤하시겠네요...
<sungyo> 아무래도 그런거 같아요.
<sungyo> 집에서 지내는지라..낮시간에는 부모님 티비 보시고...  사람들 왔다갔다 하고...
<sungyo> 밤시간 되야 조용해지니 그리되버리네요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 컴퓨터 하는 사람들이 대부분 밤에 집중하게되죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 점점 늦어지니 피곤해지는거 같아요.
<sungyo> 집중력도 점점 떨어지고...
<Work^Seony> 저는 이제 2시만 넘어가면 꾸벅꾸벅 졸아요.  진짜 나이 먹는거 같다는걸 느끼고 있죠...
<sungyo> 강의준비한다고 책좀 읽고 있는데... 요 근래 몇일새 들어 몰입력이 떨어진게 현저하게 느껴져요.
<Work^Seony> 12시 이후에는 꼭 주무시는 쪽으로 패턴을 바꿔보세요...
<Work^Seony> 제가 유학할 때 당시에 정말 전설적인 한국인 학생이 한 분 있었는데, 그분 철칙이 밤은 새지않는다 였어요.
<sungyo> 갑자기 얼마나 전설이셨는지가 궁금해지는데요.
<Work^Seony> 그분이 당시 40대 중반쯤으로 추측되는 가정주부였어요
<sungyo> 40대 중반에 가정주부...+_+
<Work^Seony> 미국대학은 GPA가 4.0 만점인데요,
<Work^Seony> 2년제에서 4.0으로 졸업하고, 4년제 편입해서 3.9인가로 졸업했어요
<sungyo> 전공은요?
<Work^Seony> 생물학요
<sungyo> 어디서 천국이 가까이 오는 소리가 들리는데요..
<Work^Seony> 장학금이란 장학금은 전부 싹쓸고, 학교 교수진들 사이에서 모르는 사람이 없었죠
<sungyo> 하ㅏ...
<sungyo> 그러고 살고 싶나
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<sungyo> 하긴, 외국은 다를라나요..
<Work^Seony> 그분은 절대 밤은 안샜어요.  그러니까, 정상인의 생활범주 안에서 평범하게 사신거죠
<sungyo> 음. 그건 좀
<sungyo> specific하군요.
<cheesekun> 좋은 새벽이에요. :D
<sungyo> 4.0인데 밤은 안샜다는건...
<Work^Seony> cheesekun, 안녕하세요
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :D
<sungyo> 겁나 자기 관리 잘 했다는거고...절대 스케줄에서 벗어나지 않았다는거고...철저히 진도 정리하고 앞으로 나갈 부분 살펴놨다는 것이니..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 여러가지가 있었겠죠....
<sungyo> 급 존경심이 생기는데요
<Work^Seony> 공부하는 방법을 알았다고 볼 수도 있을거고...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 존경스럽죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 네...방법을 알았을 수도 있고..
<Work^Seony> 졸업하기 전부터 취업까지 됐었어요..
<sungyo> 저희같아선, 학점관리하는 친구들을...잘 안쳐주거든요.
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<sungyo> 뭐...'수석 졸업'은 조금 다르겠지만요.
<sungyo> 수석 졸업은 2년동안 해외에서 석사학위 딸 수 있는 지원이 나오거든요. 가족 모두 나갈 수 있는 환경으로요.
<sungyo> 소위 '자기공부만 잘 한다'고 표현을 하는데
<sungyo> 대략 그런친구들인 커리큘럼 내에서 잘 디자인된well-desisned 형태로 배출될 수는 있지만,
<sungyo> 뭐..
<sungyo> '새로운걸 기대하긴 어렵다'
<Work^Seony> 음...  한국은 그렇군요...
<sungyo> 네. 해외는 좀 다를수 있겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 완전히 다릅니다
<Work^Seony> 여기 교수들은 자기 성적에 관심갖는 학생들을 상당히 좋아해요.
<sungyo> 교수들이야 어디나 다 그렇지 않겠나 싶지만...
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 보통 적어도 자기 공부는 잘해야한다 라고 보거든요...
<Work^Seony> 한국문화야 어디서나 멀티플레이어를 강요하지만, 여기는 반대에요
<sungyo> '자기 관심분야'를 일찍 찾고, 거기에 몰입하는 친구를 알아줘요.
<sungyo> 뭐 어디까지나 저희 전공 한해서이겠지만요.
<Work^Seony> 음...그렇군요...
<sungyo> 그런 친구들은 뭘 하더라도 결국 자기 자리를 잡거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면,
<Work^Seony> 자기 관심분야 => 전공 => 몰입 => 성적 아니에요?
<sungyo> ^0^/ 한국이자나요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하긴 그렇네요..
<Work^Seony> 여기는 전공이 다르면 아예 취업이 안되거든요
<sungyo> 대학원 수업에서 '암기과목'에.. '4지선다'기말고사
<sungyo> ...
<sungyo> 암기 위주의 4지선다 기말고사
<Work^Seony> 4지선다 오랫만에 듣는 단어네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 이모티콘이 없는게 아쉬운 상황이네요.
<sungyo> '우행행행~~'웃어주는 카카오톡 이모티콘이 있으면 좋을텐데...
<Work^Seony> 전공 다르면 취업 안되는건 기본이고, 예를 들어서 회계직원이 컴퓨터 잘하는 것도 이해하기 어려운 곳이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어떤 직원이 한 회사 안에서 여러가지를 잘하면, 원래 해당분야의 전문성을 의심받을 수도 있어요..
<sungyo> 음, 조금 와전된거 같은데
<sungyo> 제가 말씀드리건 '전공 안에서의 관심분야'에요.
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 그래도, 전공 안에서의 관심분야에 몰입한다는게 결국 성적으로 이어져야한다는게 제 의견입니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 물론 그래야죠.
<Work^Seony> 그런 면에서 그 전설적인 학생은 엄청났죠..
<sungyo> 그런데 흥미롭게도
<sungyo> 이 학교는 학생의 호기심과 흥미를 죽이는데 일조를...(  " ")
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 대학원 한 클래스에 70명
<Work^Seony> 흐...
<sungyo> 한 클래스
<Work^Seony> 슬픈 현실이군요..
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<sungyo> 12명 클래스에 디베이팅 위주의 수업이라면야
<sungyo> 활활 불타오를 자신이 있습니다만...
<sungyo> 70명에 교수 한명.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 질문 한번 하기도 난해한 상황..
<sungyo> 오죽하면 옆반까지 소문나더라구요. "누구누구 그 클래스에서 질문이 많더라..."
<Work^Seony> 음... 여기는 대학원 입학하는 게 어려워서...
<sungyo> 더 웃긴건, 아는 사람 통해서 들어오는 말은 " 왜 남에게 피해가는 행동을 해요~"
<sungyo> 저희 클래스에, 아르헨티나에서 학부를 전공하고 온 친구가 있는데
<sungyo> 아르헨티카 학부 분위기가.....100명 입학하면 3명 졸업하던가...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 사실 제가 미국에 온 뒤로는, 우리나라의 문화적 기반이 되는 유교사상을 굉장히 싫어하게 됐어요...
<sungyo> 그 3명중에 한명이었어요.
<sungyo> 그 친구 말로는 자기 친구 둘은 다 교수 됬다고 하더라구요.
<sungyo> 그 친구가 여차저차해서... 미국에 6개월 있다가 결국 저희 학교로 넘어왔는데
<sungyo> 왠~만~한~ 교수들과 신학적 주제로 디베이팅 다 되고...
<sungyo> 아는건 더 넓게 알더라구요.
<sungyo> 모르긴 몰라도 성경신학 파고 있는 친구가 변증학 교수가 '모르는' 사실 짚어주는 것만으로 할말 다 한거죠.
<sungyo> 그런데 그 학교 분위기가, 100% Oral Test
<sungyo> 필기 뭐 이런거 없어요. 기말, 졸업 다 Oral이에요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 네 oral test죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 여기 2년제 다닐 때 세계사 수업 들었던 얘기 해드렸었나요?
<sungyo> 거기서 뚫고 졸업을 해왔는데 이 친구 특징중 하나는 학점에 never mind.
<sungyo> non
<Work^Seony> 2년제 전문대 다닐 때 교양과목으로 세계사를 들었었는데요,
<sungyo> 네. 세계사.
<Work^Seony> 지금도 잊을 수 없는 과목이었어요.  당시 중간고사 문제 중 하나가,
<Work^Seony> 로마 공화정이 몰락하게 된 원인을 서술하고, 이것이 현대사회의 정치에 투영하는 바를 서술하시오
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런 문제였어요
<Work^Seony> 이런 식의 문제가 한 5문제 정도 됐꼬,
<Work^Seony> 나머지는 전부 1-2문장 내의 짤막한 단답형 문제...
<Work^Seony> 객관식은 없었어요
<sungyo> 기말고사 시험이 4지선다에요. 족보도 존재해요. 들여다보기 정말 싫더라구요...
<sungyo> 교수가 채점하기 귀찮으니 4지선다로 가는듯 하더라구요.
<sungyo> 그렇게 준비해야 할 과목이 전공 5개 중에 2개인데
<sungyo> 하...
<sungyo> 그런데 그 시험이, 매르스 관계로 8월 말로 미루어졌어요.
<Work^Seony> 음...  여기는 그렇게 하면 아마 교수평가 때 학생들이 점수 엄청 짜게 줄텐데,....
<sungyo> 교수평가가 적절히 반영되지 않는게 저희 학교의 특징이며..
<sungyo> 그 교수들이 교내 요직에 앉아있기 때문에 그와 상관없다는 것이 또 다른 특징이거든요. ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 뭐, 그래도, 다른 좋은 교수님들도 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 정교수 조차도 무조건 10년 단위로 계약하고 평가하거든요...
<sungyo> 아시겠지만 여긴 정교수는 철..밥...통....
<Work^Seony> 너무 못가르쳐서 방출되는 교수들도 많아요
<sungyo> 저얼대로 빼앗을 수 없는 밥그릇
<Work^Seony> 제가 4년제 편입하고나서 제 전공과목 교수 중 하나가 그랬어요..
<Work^Seony> 너무 못가르쳐서 딴데서 수업을 줄였죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 그 교수가 너무 싫었어요
<Work^Seony> 기말  교수평가 때 항상 점수 제일 짜게 줬어요
<Work^Seony> 지금도 그 학교에 있나 모르겠네요
<sungyo> 뭔지 상황이 선-하게 그려지는데요.
<sungyo> 수업시간에 던져주는건 없으면서 점주는 와방 짜게 주는
<sungyo> 무언가 어필조차 안되는...
<sungyo> 그러면서 짠 점수로 학생들의 맹 관심을 사는
<Work^Seony> 그 교수가 러시아 계였거든요.  같이 수업들었던 어떤 학생 하나는 교수평가지에다 "Go back to Russia"라고 적었을 정도죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 마구마구 파~내~고~ 싶어지는 그런 존재.
<Work^Seony> 사실 되게 좋은 학교에서 박사학위 받은 교수였는데...
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 박사학위 있다고 다 잘가르치는 것도 아니고, 잘하는 것도 아닌거죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 티칭 스타일의 문제인가요?
<Work^Seony> 자기개발을 안했어요
<sungyo> HeavensBus님께선 부지런히 들락..날락..하시는게 잘 하시면 천국까지 가지실듯 하네요.;
<Work^Seony> 어쩔 때는 교수가 학생들보다 더 모르는게 많을 때도 있었고...
<sungyo> 요즘 저희 클래스에서 유행(?)인게 하나 있는데
<sungyo> 맘에 안드는(?) 교수가 있으면, 그룹 스터디를 통해 다음 수업 내용을 숙지하면서
<sungyo> 그 스터디 안에서 나오는 질문들을 가지고 토론을 벌이며..그 중에 난해해(?)보이는 질문만 뽑아서ㅏ
<sungyo> 수업시간에 질문을 하거든요. 여기서 문제는
<sungyo> A라는 학생이 질문을 했는데 답변이 시원치 않을 경우
<sungyo> B라는 학생이 그 질문에 이어서 계속 질문을 해가거든요.
<sungyo> 교수는 5명의 학생의 질의응답을 받지만 사실 질문은 1가지인 것으로...
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> '교수님'에게 저희가 고민거리를 드리거든요.
<sungyo> 나중에 다른 클래스 가서... 그 클래스 들어가면 항상 생각치도 못한 질문만 나온다고...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 문화가 다른 부분도 좀 있어서, 마냥 비난만 할 수 없겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 비난? 학생이요? 교수요?
<Work^Seony> 교수요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 뭐 그럴수도 있겠지만,
<sungyo> 고민해야 할 교수들이 고민이 없다는 것은 괭장히 큰 non-sense라는 생각을 현명한 학생들이 품고 있더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<sungyo> 그리고 이를 깨우고 흔들 수 있는 권한을 지닌건 오로지 학생인
<sungyo> 자신들에게만 있다는..뭐 그런 사명감을 좀 품고 있어요.
<sungyo> 쿼리..라고 해야 하나요, csv말고 간단하게 파이썬에서 써볼만한게 있을까요?
<sungyo> 간단한 설정값을 저장하고 호출하는 수준이에요.
<Work^Seony> 자세한 설명이 필요할 거 같은데요..
<sungyo> 음, 별건아니고... 게시판 모니터링 스크립트를 짜는 중인데
<sungyo> 게시판별 id 를 최신화된 기준으로 10개정도 저장해놓고... crontab에서 읽었을 때 이에 저장되있지 않은 새 id가 '노출'되었을 때 이메일을 노티해준 뒤에, 그 아이디값은 10개중 하나로 최신화시켜 저장하는
<sungyo> 식이에요.
<Work^Seony> 음...  걍 디비에 넣고 비교하면 될 거 같은데요...
<sungyo> 게시판별로 아이디값을 10개씩 묶어 저장을 하려고 하니 csv에서는 불러들일때 for문으로 일일이 라인을 대조하면서 라인을 찾아야 하더라구요. 뭐... 큰건 없겠지만,
<Work^Seony> 그래서 디비에 넣는게 오히려 더 편해요
<sungyo> sqlite를 써볼까요"?
<Work^Seony> 걍 mysql이 편하지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 게시판별 10개라는 숫자는 왜 필요한거에요?
<Work^Seony> 어차피 새로운 id가 생기면 제일 마지막 id로 이메일을 뿌려주는 형태인데, 10개를 저장할 필요가 따로 있나요?
<sungyo> 그럴일은 없겠지만, 혹시라도 게시판 상단에 노출된 게시글 순번이 바뀌었을 경우를 대비해서 한 10개정도를 저장하는 습관이 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 잉?  게시판 순번이 바뀔 수가 있나요?  auto increment 해놓지않나요?
<sungyo> 그럴일은 정...말.... 없겠지만, 간혹 최상단의 게시판 id가 안읽힐 수도 있고..
<sungyo> 뭐..그럴일은 없겠지만요
<Work^Seony> 게시글 순번은 그냥 정수형이죠?
<sungyo> 그래도 10개정도는 저장을 해놔야 마음이 ( "   ")
<sungyo> 아이디는 정수형으로 저장되요. 2046
<sungyo> 2045 이런식으로 쌓여있더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 추천하는 가장 쉬운 방법은, 그냥 가장 큰 값을 텍스트 파일로 저장해서, 크론탭 돌아갈 때마다 게시글의 가장 큰 값과 텍스트파일에 저장된 값을 비교하는 형태가 가장 쉬워보여요
<sungyo> 그럼 최신화된 최근꺼로 갈까요?
<Work^Seony> 굳이 10개를 저장해놓을 필요는 없어보여요.  만약, 게시글 순번이 바뀌어서 공지가 제대로 안됐을 경우 학교에서 퇴학당하는 징계가 내려지는게 아니라면요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 설마, 게시글이 삭제되었을 때 그 삭제된 게시글로 새 게시글이 들어가지는 않겠죠?
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게시판 구조가, auto increment 걸려있는게 확실하면, 번호는 안겹칩니다
<sungyo> 개인 모니터링 용이에요.
<sungyo> +_+
<sungyo> 어디서 일이 쉬워지는 소리가 들리네요.
<Work^Seony> 그런 일이 생길 가능성이 있다면, 전세계 게시판 개발자들이 그거 때문에 고민하겠죠...
<sungyo> 혹시 파이썬에서 sqlite써보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  저는 sqlite는 안써요
<sungyo> 딱히 안쓰시는 이유가 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 프로덕션용으로 가장 쓰면 안되는게 sqlite이거든요...
<sungyo> 제품용으로요? 예제 다루면서 종종 쓰는걸 봤거든요.
<Work^Seony> 예제나 테스트 용도로는 쓰이긴 하는데요, 실제 운영할 때는 쓰면 안된다고들 해요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 말씀하신 용도로는 써도 무방하겠네요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 개인용도로 모니터링하는거고, 입출력이 많지않을테니...
<sungyo> python에서 file을 db처럼 쓰는 경우를 봤었는데 그게 sqlite였나요?
<Darkcircle> 오밤중이라고 하려고 했는데 ㅡ,.ㅡ 동틀때까지 이분들 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 세상에 /-ㅠ-/ ...
<Work^Seony> 네 sqlite 맞을 거에요...
<sungyo> import Darkcicle
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> Darkcircle, 안녕하세요
<Darkcircle> 헐 -ㅅ- import !
<Darkcircle>  /-ㅠ-/ 파닥파닥
<Darkcircle> 요 며칠새에 페북에 미친놈이랑 붙어서 빡쳐죽을뻔 -.- .........
<Darkcircle> file을 DB 처럼 쓰는건 sqlite말고 또 있을거예요
<Darkcircle> hsqldb .
<Darkcircle> 파이선에서 될지 모르겠지만 =3
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 하지만 sqlite만한 성능 뽑아내는 디비가 있을지는 모르 ...
<sungyo> sqlite까지는 안가지는...shelve라는 모듈이 파이썬에 내장되있는데
<sungyo> 다양한 놈들이 많이 보이네요..
<sungyo> 파닥거리는걸 보니 모듈이  import가 잘 된듯요..
<sungyo> 음...어떤 분이 닭썱모듈을 과열시키나요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 복클이라고 그룹 아실텐데 ...
<Darkcircle> 거기 왠 미친놈이 요새 파닥거리고 난리를 치는중.
<sungyo> 복클가셨어요??
<Darkcircle> 웬만한 개소리라도 레퍼를 던져주니까 보고 OK 하겠는데
<Darkcircle> 복클에서 정치얘기하면서 지말이 졸라 옳다고 떠들어대는 녀석 있어요 .
<Darkcircle> 아 이거 로그에 기록이 되니까 까야지. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 복클에는 종북빨갱이들이 모여있나요?
<Darkcircle> 이지랄.
<Work^Seony> 복클이 뭐에요?
<sungyo> '복음주의 클럽'이라고..
<Darkcircle> 복음주의 클럽이라고 종교관련해서 분쟁하고 토론하는 곳이예요
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Darkcircle> 이것저것 막 던져주고 서로 이해하는 뭐 그런 공간이죠.
<sungyo> 아니 이런 꿀잼인 상황이....ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 거기서 설마 종북 빨갱이 안나올줄 알았는데 그 미친놈이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그나자나 닭썱께서 친히 복클에 입성하신줄은 몰랐네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 불과 얼마전만해도 정신이 좀 해까닥 나간분들이 많았는데
<Darkcircle> 그런 분들은 이미 약발이 떨어져서 아닥모드인거 같고 ... 요새 글 잘올리거나 댓글 잘 쓰는 사람들 보면 철학 차원에서 접근을 잘 하더군요
<Darkcircle> 역사가 어떻고 당시 윤리가 어떻고 문화가 어떻고 등등 ... 그래서 이게 이렇게 된거다.
<Darkcircle> 해서 뭐 말 잘하는 사람들 보면 공부를 좀 많이 한 사람들임 ㅋㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오랜만에 복클의 알람을 켤때가 온거같네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 원래 복클에 은둔 고수들이 많은데.. 그사람들이, 더이상 덕질(?)할게 없어서 다 숨어버렸어요.
<sungyo> 그런데 덕질할만한 건덕지가 걸리면 가끔씩들 기어나오시더라구요.
<Darkcircle> 요새 교회 위기론 같은게 워낙 많이 나와서 ... 심지어 이 문제가지고 불교까지 끌어들여다 토론을 했는데
<Darkcircle> 결론은 대한민국이 위기인걸로 (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 근데 대한민국이 위기인 이유는 ... 정부나 정치가들 때문이 아니라
<Darkcircle> 말을 해도 못알아들어처먹는 국민의 거지같은 마인드 때문.
<Darkcircle> 이를테면 메르스가 가장 좋은 예죠. 사실 메르스 터지고 나서 보건복지부에서 감염자들한테 격리 "명령"을 내렸는데
<Darkcircle> 명령을 무시하고 돌아다니는 바람에 확산됐습니다.
<Darkcircle> 나만 아니면 된다는 무서운 사고방식 -.- ;; 작년 세월호 이후 하나도 나아진게 없다고 정부탓이나 하고 있는데 따지고 보면 정부나 국민이나 ... 지 갈길 알아서 잘 챙기는 사람 빼면 맛 안간사람 하나 없는듯 ㅋㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 요새 한국 분위기보면 진짜 이상해요. 뭐 하나 껀덕지 걸리면 고소해버린다고 ...
<Darkcircle> 미친놈들 진짜 많음 ㅋㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 좀 심하게 극단적이죠...
<Darkcircle> 근데 그 미친놈들이 종교계에도 있고 ... 사방팔방 겉으로 멀쩡한 척 하는 가식덩어리들 투성이임.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피, 제가 여기 아얄씨에서 여러번 강조했지만, 이미 울나라의 인구수가 심각하게 줄어들고 있기 때문에, 몇년 지나면 뭐가 됐든 아마 크게 바뀔 겁니다...
<Darkcircle> 하지만 한국은 고령화사회 진입 시작했어요
<Darkcircle> 100세 이상 인구 꽤 많습니다.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  게다가 인구수도 급격히 줄고있고...
<Work^Seony> 2017년을 기준으로 생산인구가 반대로 돌아선다네요..
<Work^Seony> 한해한해 심각한 수준으로 줄어든답니다..
<Darkcircle> 네 아마 언젠가는 베이비붐 또 일듯.
<Work^Seony> 그러니, 뭐가됐든 큰 변화가 생길 거에요..
<Darkcircle> 근데 문제는 지금 국가빚이 4800조원이라 ㅋㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 베이비붐요? ㅎㅎ 아마 아닐껄요..]
<Work^Seony> 정치적으로나, 아님 국민의식이나 뭔가 크게 바뀌지 않고서야...
<Darkcircle> 정신 못차리고 허방다리 에 발 꼽으면 나라 박살
<Work^Seony> 베이비를 낳고사는데 큰 지장이 없는 사회가 되지않으면, 지금도 이민 열풍인데요..
<Darkcircle> 10대 20대도 제정신머리 박힌 애들 별로 못찾아보겠고 ...
<Darkcircle> 초딩도 부모가 좀 뭐가 나갔는지 애들도 정신이 멀쩡하지가 않은거 같고 ..
<Darkcircle> 제가 확실하게 들었던 얘긴데요.
<Darkcircle> 요새 10대들은 예전 우리 10대도 마찬가지였지만 ... 사실 부모가 신경쓰는거 자체를 부담스러워하고 싫어하는데
<Darkcircle> 예전 10대보다 대놓고 표현하는게 좀 강해요.
<Work^Seony> 네 요새는 좀 글쵸...
<Darkcircle> 음 정확히는 "참견하지말고 니나 잘하세요" 라고.
<Darkcircle> 소위 윗 세대의 개떡같음을 너무 많이 봐서 부모도 이젠 우습게 봐요.
<Darkcircle> 선생도 그렇고.
<Work^Seony> 울나라도, 나이 무관하게 사람 대우 해주고 직장문화 바뀌어서 인건비가 엄청나게 뛰어야되요...
<Darkcircle> 인건비는 당분간 안뛸거예요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 늘 강조하는 그 유교사상이 울나라를 이렇게 만들었다고 생각합니다...
<Darkcircle> 한국은 "아직도 멀었고 반세기 이상은 지나야 바뀔것 같다"는 생각이 든게 몇주 전이었는데
<Darkcircle> 모 업체에서 이런 얘길 들었거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  전 한국은 앞으로도 안바뀔거라고 생각하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> "사람 하나 들여오는게 어디야. 다 돈 아닌가? 오히려 사람을 키워다 팔 생각을 해야지"
<Darkcircle> 이러면서 하는 말이
<Darkcircle> 역량이 되면 벤처 차려다가 사람 꼽고 회사랑 사람이랑 패키지로 쌈싸서 팔아버린다고 ...
<Darkcircle> 삼성에서도 이런 시도를 했었다가 이건 대기업이 할 건덕지가 아니다 라고 해서 오래전에 접었던걸로 기억합니다.
<Darkcircle> 1년쯤 했었데요. 내부적으로 실험삼아서
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Darkcircle> 왜 그 그런거 잘못하면 인력이 유출되거든요.
<Darkcircle> 회사 차리는 척 하고 대충 굴리다가 다른 대기업으로 헤드헌팅이 되면
<Darkcircle> 그 이전에 근무하던 기업체는 사람 뺏긴거나 다름없으니까.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> 한 10년만 기다려보죠.  앞으로는 일할 사람이 없어서 난리인 시대가 올 겁니다
<Darkcircle> 지금도 난리예요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 업체에서 뭘 추진하려고 사람을 찾는데
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전 나온 뉴스인데, 요즘 한 초등학교의 졸업생이 100명 남짓한 수준이랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 실력이랑 단가 이런걸 다 못맞춰서 ... 창업초기에 말아먹게 생겼다고
<Darkcircle> 저한테 개인적으로 연락이 와서 좀 해달라고 하더군요.
<Darkcircle> 네 맞아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 뭐 이유는 여러가지지만
<Work^Seony> 저 초등학교 때만 해도, 한 반에 50명이 1반부터 12반까지었고, 그나마도 모자라서 오후반까지 있었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 지역당 초등학교 수가 불어난 이유도 있습니다.
<Darkcircle> 아파트 단지 하나당 초등학교 하나가 붙어요.
<Darkcircle> (평균적으로)
<Work^Seony> 대학교도 반 이상이, 학생이 없어서 문 닫아야할 판이라던데요
<Darkcircle> 그리고 여기서부턴 조금 심각한데
<Darkcircle> 15세 이상은 연령당 60~100만명인데
<Darkcircle> 15세 미만 연령당 인구는
<Darkcircle> 40~48만명입니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Darkcircle> 월드컵때요?
<Darkcircle> 그때 아이들이 많이 나왔을거라고 생각하겠죠. 실상은 그렇지 않더군요.
<Darkcircle> 물론 "쪼금 많은 것처럼 보이는" 착시 현상은 있습니다.
<Darkcircle> 그냥 거기까지예요.
<Work^Seony> 음...  10년 안에 뭔가 확실히 바뀌겠군요...
<Darkcircle> 10년안에 "꼰대"가 사회를 장악하겠죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 근데 그 꼰대가 어떤 꼰대냐가 중요.
<Work^Seony> 장악해봐야 사람이 없는데요
<Work^Seony> 진짜로 중견기업들이 공채광고 내걸어도 사람이 많이 오지않는 시대가 곧 올겁니다...
<Work^Seony> 지금도 울나라 대학교 반이 학생이 없어서 문닫을 판이라는데요...
<Work^Seony> 10년이면 문 닫을판이 아니라, 진짜로 문을 닫겠쬬
<Darkcircle> 뭐 전 중견기업 대우가 개판인걸 알아서 오라고 해도 안갈건데요 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 소규모 기업중에도 인간적으로 대우해주고 인건비 잘 쳐주는 곳 많아요
<Work^Seony> 아마 울나라 대학들 반이 실제로 문을 닫으면, 변화가 시작되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 근데 대학 졸업한 애들은 사실 대기업에 들어가는 가장 중요한 이유중 하나가
<Darkcircle> 1. 복지가 잘되어 있고 2. 4대보험이 확실하고 3. 내가 사고를 쳐도 기업체가 보호해주니 안전
<Darkcircle> 하기 때문인건데
<sungyo> 웹을 닫는다는걸 자꾸 여길 닫네요.
<Darkcircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 이게 전부 대기업 병원 판검변호변리사
<Darkcircle> 이러다보니까 그냥 노예화 되어가는듯 .
<Work^Seony> 예전에도 그랬지만 요즘도 제 블로그에 이민 문의 많이 오거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 30대들 이민 열풍이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 이민 요샌 빡셀건데요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 힘들죠
<Darkcircle> 취업비자로 땡겨서 가도
<Darkcircle> 그 나라에 계속 눌러 살 수 있을진 의문.
<Darkcircle> 유럽쪽에 그래서  ... 요새 듣고 보니 pchero님이 유럽가셨던데
<Darkcircle> 극우정당이 득세하기 시작하면서 반이민정서가 퍼지기 시작함.
<Work^Seony> 유럽이 이슬람계 때문에 문제가 많잖아요...
<Darkcircle> 이슬람계도 그렇고
<Darkcircle> 한국사람들도 골치덩이나 마찬가지예요
<Darkcircle> 아직도 분단국가고 ...
<Darkcircle> 그 철조망 하나 치우지도 못하는 무능력 집단에
<Darkcircle> 아직도 이념가지고 쌈박질이나 하는 철학따윈 개나 주는 동네
<Darkcircle> 그게 한반도.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 아 벌써 동이 다 터버렸네요
<Darkcircle> 05:41
<Work^Seony> 벌써 해가 뜨는군요
<Work^Seony> 이제 며칠만 있으면 7월이네요
<Work^Seony> 시간 진짜 빠르다...
<Darkcircle> 멍때리다가 밤에 뭐 찾다가 일하던중인데 -_-;
<Darkcircle> 분명 제가 일하기 시작했던건 어제 11시였거든요
<Darkcircle> 물건찾는다고 돌아다닌게 새벽 2시고
<Darkcircle> 페북 깔짝댄게 3시 ... 좀 일하다 보니 벌써 동이 터버렸 -_- 하 ..
<Darkcircle> 자전속도가 빨라진게 아닌가 의심중 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 토요일이니 편하시겠네요
<Darkcircle> 전 프리라서 휴일이든 공휴일이든 안가리죠 ㅋㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 놀고 싶으면 놀고 쉬고 싶으면 쉬고 일하고 싶을땐 일하고
<Darkcircle> 오히려 토일공휴일이 동네가 조용해서 이때 일하지 않으면 진도가 안나가요
<Work^Seony> 닭서클님도 어서 해외로 나갈 계획을...
<Darkcircle> 요새 "쪼금 큰" 걸 하고 있어서 이게 마무리 되면 이걸로 포트폴리오 들고 나가려구요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어느 나라로 가실 생각이에요?
<Darkcircle> 개나다?
<Work^Seony> 음...  제가 듣기로 캐나다 인종차별 꽤 심하다더라구요
<sungyo> 개나다....
<Darkcircle> 네 지역별로 달라요.
<Darkcircle> 회사에서도 부서별로 제각각 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<Darkcircle> 아시안 받는 부서가 있고 받고나서 면전에서 욕하는데도 있고
<Darkcircle> 안받는데고 있고
<Work^Seony> 조낸 추워서 실제로 사람 거주하는 곳은 많지 않다고 들었어요..
<Darkcircle> 네 추워지면 그냥 현관문 닫고 그낭 자체방학자체휴업 한다는군요 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 괜히 오기로 차 몰고 나갔다간 길거리에서 갇힌다고 ...
<Work^Seony> 캐나다 사람들도 미국에 취업하려고 많이 시도해요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 캐나다 국적 가진 사람들은 워킹비자를 잘 안내준다고 해요
<Work^Seony> 저도 들은 얘긴데, 미 이민국에서 캐나다 사람들한테 워킹비자를 잘 내주면 감당못할 숫자들이 몰려올거라고 하더라구요..
<Darkcircle> 아마 워킹비자 ... 중국인도 이런쪽에 많이 내줄거예요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서야 어차피 STEM에 투자하는건 널리 알려져있으니까,
<Work^Seony> 이쪽이면 캐나다고 뭐고 잘되긴 할거에요
<Darkcircle> 한국에서 STEM 한다고 하면 ...
<Darkcircle> 돈 안되면 다 쓰레기 이런식인데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 대기업체 빼면 도무지 투자할 생각들을 안하니 ...
<Darkcircle> 요새 학교에서 문자가 이런게 오더라구요 .
<Work^Seony> 제가 아마 링크 예전에 걸어드렸을텐데, 미국의 유명한 물리학자인 미치오 카쿠가, 미국 첨단산업은 워킹비자 때문에 돌아간다고 얘기했죠 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 후배들 가정이 소득 2분위 최하위권이라 등록금 내기가 힘들어서 학교를 못나올 형편인 곳이 많다. 장학금을 대야 하는데 우리도 쪼들린다.
<Darkcircle> "여러분, 쫌, 도와주십쇼"
<Darkcircle> (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아마 정점은 저희학교가 아닐까 싶네요.
<sungyo> 10년전이나 지금이나, 입학생 정원이 똑-같-애-요
<sungyo> 400명...400명..변함 없는
<Darkcircle> 근데 운영상 ... 정원을 늘리는게 영업(?)에 더 도움이 되긴 한데
<Darkcircle> 정원을 팍 늘리기만 하면 실속이 없어요.
<Darkcircle> 학교 입장에서야 좋지 교수들은 더 많은 인원을 감당해야 하니까 오히려 싫어해요
<Darkcircle> 진짜 하고 싶은 몇사람끼리만 하고 싶어하지 하러온건지 말러온건지 하는 애들이랑도 부대껴야 하니까 무지 피곤하게 생각하더군요.
<Darkcircle> 사실 학생들이 질문을 못하는게 아니라 질문하다가 괜히 일꼬이고 얘기꼬일까봐 안하는건데 ...
<Darkcircle> 그거 때문에 학생들 적극성 없고 매가리(?)도 없다고 ...
<Work^Seony> 사회 분위기가 그러니 어쩔 수 없죠..
<sungyo> 그런데 교내에서 생기는 문제보다도,
<sungyo> 졸업후 실업률이 상승세로 나타나는게 문제거든요.
<Darkcircle> 미국 개그맨이 그러잖아요. 누구였는지 기억이 가물가물한데 ...
<Darkcircle> 종교든 철학이든 이쪽은 그냥 그리스로 가라고 .
<Darkcircle> (사실 그리스만한 개막장 국가는 찾아보기 힘들듯)
<Darkcircle> 한국은 업종구조가
<Darkcircle> 너무 쏠렸어요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하나 잘된다고하면 우루루 몰리죠...
<Darkcircle> 대충 동네를 돌아봐도 죄다 소비산업중심이고 ...
<Darkcircle> 네 ㅋㅋ 그게 문제
<Darkcircle> 정작 필요한 업종에 "클라이언트" 입장에서 찾아보면
<Darkcircle> 판매 물품이나 서비스 이런게 꼭 한두가지가 없어서 결국 해외주문.
<Darkcircle> 그런데도 불구하고 정부에서는 이걸 관세를 때리겠다 했다가 요새 정책을 바꿨죠.
<Darkcircle> 국내 기업이 이런걸 보면 위기감을 좀 느끼고 고쳐나가야겠다 이래야 하는데 오히려 뻔뻔해져서.
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 이민 1.5세대가 그거랑 관련해서 저한테 했던 말이 하나 있는데요, 여기서는 어떤 가게가 새로 오픈할 때는 걍 같이 좀 나눠먹자 라는 생각으로 편하게 시작하는데, 한국에서는 너죽고 나죽자는 식으로 시작하니까 이미 기존에 영업하고 있던 사람들까지 피해가 간다는 식으로 말하더라구요...
<Darkcircle> 그게 ...
<Darkcircle> 같은 업종을 한다고 하면
<sungyo> 다양성을 잃은 업종구조도 분명히 인식해야겠지만,
<Darkcircle> 같은 업종의 경쟁자에게 없는걸 제공해서 상호보완 하는 식으로 가야 되는데
<Darkcircle> 한국은 그냥 뭐 닥치고 다 똑같이 가요. 경쟁력있는 업체도 보기 드물고 ..
<sungyo> 이를 수정하려면 결국 밴처기업 후원...뭐 이런거와, 직업의 다양화..뭐 이런 이야기 나올텐데
<Darkcircle> 동업하다 통수 치고 소송걸고 치고박고 싸우고 ... 하여간 동네가 비열하고 저급해서 그런가 ...
<Darkcircle> 솔직히 어렸을때 교육을 받아오면서 느낀게 이래가지고 창의성은 개뿔 아무것도 안나오겠다는거였는데
<Darkcircle> 하는 생각들 보면 창조경제 떠들어대면서 정작 사람들 머릿속에서 나오는거 보면 고만고만 ...
<sungyo> 그런데 업종 내에서도 살펴보면, 결국 먹거를 끊임없이 찾아 헤매는 사람들이 살아남더라구요.
<Darkcircle> ㅎㅎ 그쵸
<sungyo> 여기서 말씀드리는 업종은....상업이요.
<Darkcircle> 딱 손톱만한거 바꿔서 "우리가 이런걸 해" 하면 그쪽으로 또 우루루 돈이 몰리는 현상이 일어나죠.
<sungyo> 다른 한편으로 따져보면, 상대적으로 도태되는 사람들은 고민도..찾을 생각도 안해요.
<sungyo> 뭐...
<Darkcircle> 그걸 약간 대놓고 말하자면 ...
<Darkcircle> 노숙자가 늘어나는 이유중 하나죠.
<sungyo> 덕분에 한국은 같은 컨탠츠로 '새로운 아이템'을 만들어 팔기 좋다는 이점도 있습니다만...( " ")
<Darkcircle> 초반에는 약간의 손해를 감수하더라도 프렘웍을 다지는 단계가 있어야 하는데
<sungyo> 다른 한편으로는 가만히 계신 분들이 많아서..고민하는 사람들이 살아남이 좋은 구조라 할 수 있겠지만요.
<Darkcircle> 대부분의 사업체에서는 이런걸 굉장히 싫어하고, 특히 두자자들도 당장 이익 안나오면 때려치라고 해요
<sungyo> 오. 프렘웍.
<Darkcircle> 안드로이드는 OS 나오기까지 3년이 걸렸습니다.
<Darkcircle> 1.5
<sungyo> 그렇지 않아도 요즘 제가 저희 그룹 내에서 박터지게 주장하는 내\용이죠.
<Darkcircle> 개떡같았죠. 진짜 이런걸 상품으로 내다 팔았다는거에 대해 소비자 입장에선 배신감도 느꼈을법하고..
<sungyo> 아이티건 뭐건, 일단 프렘웍나오기전까진 인고의 시간이 있어야 하는데
<Darkcircle> 근데 안드로이드는 성공한 이유가 있었죠.
<sungyo> 우리 팀장은 벌써부터 돈벌궁리...ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Darkcircle> 일단 소비자들에게 상품 가치에 대한 가능성을 심어주었고 "조금만 기다려주면 우리가 더 좋은걸 만들어서 보여줄께" 하는게 있었으니까.
<Darkcircle> 암묵적인 "신뢰 관계"가 성공의 지름길.
<sungyo> 끄아, 오늘 업무는 shelve 모듈을 찾은거로 일축해야겠네요.
<Darkcircle> 한국에서 삼성이 이랬던게 타이젠인데
<sungyo> 코딩도 안하다가 하려니 고되네요..
<Darkcircle> 타이젠 베타버전 써봤거든요. 잘만들었어요. 이런걸 어떻게 삼성이 만들었겠냐 싶겠지만....
<sungyo> 방학동안 소스르 너무 안봤나봐요.
<Darkcircle> 소스는 보기보단 손으로 감을 익혀야 ㅇㅇ
<sungyo> 진짜 타이젠 이제 어떻게되는거에요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 인도 시장이 타겟이라고 일단 내놓긴 했는데
<Darkcircle> 어차피 타이젠 자체가 EFL 기반이니 EFL이 발전하면 타이젠도 따라간다고 보면 되겠죠 .
<sungyo> 복클 글을 아까 좀 봤는데, 어쩌다 그런 분이랑 마주치셨나요.
<Darkcircle> 그 놈이 사람 뒤통수 치는게 작살이예요.
<Darkcircle> 신학계열 대학교 나왔다고 해서 사람들이 같은 개신교 계열이라고 신학생인거처럼 봐주고 그러는데
<sungyo> 신학계열...
<Darkcircle> 뒤에서는 성직자 콕 짚어서 대놓고 욕하면서 종북빨갱이라고 하고 ㅋㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 좀 많이 뒤틀린듯요.
<sungyo> 아니 왜 엉뚱한 사람을 종북으로 몰아가는지....
<Darkcircle> 쫌 많이 정도가 아닐텐데요. "일반적인 사고방식"을 지닌 사람들과 "정상적인 의사소통"이 불가능한 수준이던데 ...
<sungyo> 네....ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 같이 댓글달던 '드바송'이란 분이,
<Darkcircle> 심리학 책을 좀 본게 있어서 저런 타입에 대해 얼추 짐작가는게 있는데
<sungyo> 제 학교 동기 군대 선임이에요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 분명 제 3의 장소나 제 3의 인물에게 어떤 피해를 입었을 가능성이 높아요.
<Darkcircle> 안그러면 저렇게 들고 일어나지 않음.
<sungyo> 또 흥미로운건, 드바송님이 이전에 매거진에서 글을 쓴 적이 있는데, 제가 그 글을 읽은적이 있거든요. 나중에 복클에서 만나고는 생각이 나더라구요.
<Darkcircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 드바송님 대놓고 갈굼당하던데 ... 그래서 그거 딱보고 아 이놈 진짜 미친거 아닌가 생각함 ...
<Darkcircle> 뭐 검색하면 나오겠지 ㅋㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 남겨놔야겠다
<Darkcircle> EK Lee
<Darkcircle> 역사속에 기록이 남을거고
<Darkcircle> 구글에서도 똑똑히 기억해둘것.
<Darkcircle> Desc. 근거는 페이스북 '복음주의 클럽'에 있음.
<sungyo> 보기에 나이도 어려어보이는 친구인데, 과하게 열내신듯 하네요...
<Darkcircle> 과하진 않아요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그러니까..그 친구가 과하게 열내도록 한듯 한에ㅛ
<sungyo> 하네요.
<Darkcircle> 사실 그놈 형사고소감임.
<Darkcircle> 웬만하면 불러다 조용조용하게 얘기해서 구슬리긴 할건데
<Darkcircle> (가능하다면)
<sungyo> 음. 고소하려면 신원조회가 되야 할텐데, 페북만으로 어렵지 않나요?
<Darkcircle> 페북에 기반 신상자료가 있으니 검찰에 넘기면 검사가 뒤지죠.
<sungyo> 혹은 페북에 노출되어있는 인간관계를 역학조사하여 찾으셔야 할텐데...
<Darkcircle> 페북에 있다고 해서 고소 고발 처벌이 안되는건 아니예요.
<sungyo> 네 안되는건 아닌데..다만 신원조회가 번거롭다는 단점이..
<Darkcircle> 페북에 근본자료를 수사목적으로 요청했을 때 대부분의 경우 받을 수 없는것일뿐이지.
<sungyo> 법정싸움으로 갈 때는..정말 상대방을 KO시킬만한 껀수를 제대로 확보해놓고 들어갈게 아닌이상, 서로 피곤해지는 경우가 많아서...( " ")
<sungyo> 뭐...잘 하시겠지만요.
<Darkcircle> 사실 "소송"의 근본 취지는 "피고"를 도덕적으로 참회하고 뉘우치게 하기 위한 "강제적"인 event예요
<Darkcircle> 윤리나 도덕은 "자율"을 기반으로 하죠. 그런데 이걸 그냥 냅두면 인간이 짐승처럼 날뛰는 경우도 있다 이말이죠.
<sungyo> 하긴 뭐 나이가 어린 친구이니...
<Darkcircle> 그걸 통제하기 위해 법이란게 있는거고 그걸 기반으로 사람이 사람의 잘잘못을 가리고 필요한 경우 강제조항에 의거하여 구속/구금 하는 처벌을 하든지 강제 노동을 시키거나 벌금을 부과하죠.
<Darkcircle> 법이나 이런게 사람을 벌주기 위해 있는거다 라고 이해하면 잘못된거예요.
<Darkcircle> 자율적인 규범가지곤 통제가 안되기 때문에 "이걸 지켜서 남에게 피해주지 마라"는 거죠.
<sungyo> 법정까진 안가도, 적당한 선에서 경찰에 넘겨서 사이버 경찰청에 소환좀 해주고,
<sungyo> 그런데 아마 페북정보 가지고 사이버경관에게 '이놈좀 찾아라'고 하면 꽤나 번거로와할거 같아요.
<sungyo> 적당히...주변인물 역학조사 하셔서 신원을 추려서 함께 건내주심도 -_-
<Darkcircle> 요새는 뭐 일 나온다고 하면 다 힘들어하고 다 피곤해해요
<sungyo> 그러면 경관의 일이 적당히 덜어진 샘이니..뭐, 경관은 별다른 절차 없이 당사자에게 전화 걸어서 소환좀 해주고...
<sungyo> 조소 작성좀 하고...
<sungyo> '합의할래? 법정갈래? 왠만하면 합의하자~' 할테고...
<sungyo> 그럼 당사자랑 오붓이 커피숍에 앉아 대화나누실 시간이 생기실거 같아요 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<Darkcircle> 근데 통수치긴 싫고 ㅋㅋ 차라리 깔끔하게 쭉 ... 하든가
<Darkcircle> 아얘 하질 말든가
<sungyo> 어이쿠... 05년도에 상병휴가를 나왔으면 나이가 어린 친구도 아닌가보네요.
<Darkcircle> 뇌가 어린거지 나이가 어린게 아니라니깐요.
<Darkcircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 법으로 훈육할 나이는 넘은듯 한데요.
<Darkcircle> 뭐 아직 법정에 안가봤으면 훈육이죠.
<Darkcircle> 똑같은 짓을 두번 세번 하면 그때 쳐넣어야 하는건데
<sungyo> 아마 경찰청으로 소환하면...잘못했다라는 생각 보다도.."거봐라..상대가 이렇게 날 법으로 소환해서 괘롭히고 하는 XX다"쪽으로 생각이 더 빠질법해보이네요.
<sungyo> 적당히 모으셨다가, 적당히 쌓였을 때, 그래도 반복되면...
<Darkcircle> ㅇㅇ 네. 피해망상이 극심한 부류.
<sungyo> 독특하네요.
<sungyo> 종북좌파의 사상을 가지고 예수의 이름을 언급할 수 있냐며....
<sungyo> 만약 저희교회 청년이었다면
<sungyo> 박터지게 제가 혼냈을지도 모르겠네요.
<Darkcircle> 옛날에 어떤 구두가게 아저씨한테 들었는데
<Darkcircle> 보통 저런 부류는 "데여서" 그렇다고 ...
<Darkcircle> 그 아저씨는 소위 "박정희" 신봉주의자였는데
<Darkcircle> 박정희 정권의 어떤 "모종의 정책" 덕분에 최근까지도 그 업을 가업처럼 계속할 수 있었던거거든요 .
<Darkcircle> 정부지원이 있었나봄.
<Darkcircle> 삶이 푸석하지 않으면 괴로운거보단 오히려 좋은 기억이 남는 법인데
<Darkcircle> 하여간 이유가 있으니.
<sungyo> 좀 자야겠네요.
<Darkcircle> 이제 코딩 끝
<Darkcircle> 새벽에 500줄 짜다니 ... 더럽다 -ㅛ- ..
<sungyo> 그새 부지런히도 짜셨네요.
<sungyo> C에요?
<sungyo> 할게 많아지니 오히려 몰입력이 떨어지네요.
<sungyo> 전 자러 들어가보겠습니다...
<HolyKnight> @zizizi99: 미국 대사 쾌유하라고 부채춤 추던 양반들이 바로 그 대사가 퀴어 집회에 나간 거 보고 망연자실했다던데, 이 사태에 대한 그분들 반응이 매우매우 궁금합니다.
<HolyKnight> ircCloud^Seony: jason_kr pchero http://t.co/pMr1noQ22y
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-27
<jason_kr> 정성들여서 솔직하게 쓴 긴 글! 잘 봤어요.  감사~ HolyKnight
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<autowiz> 어 어느글이 홀리나이트님 글이에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 본문 ? ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 그냥 링크했쥬
<HolyKnight> @RealKaracha: <속보> 여성가족부, 2D의 위대함은 3D를 압도한다고 밝혀.... pic.twitter.com/HHnfSH0TWf
<commania> 그렇군요
<commania> 2D는 위대합니다
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<commania> 그렇다면 아청법을 피하기 위해선
<commania> 2D를 기반으로 3D로 만든 게임이라면...!
<commania> ..
<autowiz> 토요일이라서 그런가요 너무 조용하네요
<autowiz> 메르스 때문일려나요?
<PotatoGim> 주말은 조용한게 제 맛이죠.
<autowiz> 너무 조용하니 외롭습니다 ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 저도 주말에도 컴터 앞에 있는 한 명일 뿐..ㅜㅜ
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 맥미니를 서버로 쓰려는데, 꼭 SSD를 사용할 필요는 없겠죠?!
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-28
<autowiz> 뭐 성능이 딸리는게 아니면 필요 없겠지요
<ipeter_> autowiz: 제 놋북 ssd 용량 업글 시키려는데
<ipeter_> 그대로 카피 복사해서 옮겨주는게 있을까요?
<ipeter_> 처음부터 죄다 설치하고 그러기는...ㅠ
<autowiz> 크론질라나 dd 명령어 정도
<autowiz> 클론질라( clonezilla ) , 라고 고스트 비슷한거 있어요 Redo Backup 이라는것 ( GUI)  도 있구요
<ipeter_> autowiz: 기존 SSD를 그대로 이미지 카피 떠서 백업 복사 해주는 녀석인가요?
<autowiz> 고스트 비슷한 프로그램 입니다. 다른 장치 ( usb 메모리나 외장하드에 파티션이나 디스크 전체 이미지를 뜰 수 도 있구요 )
<ipeter_> 제가 쓰는 ssd가 120인데, 500  ssd를 구매하려고 하거든요..
<ipeter_> 120 디스크 이미지 전체 떠서 500짜리 저기에 옮겨야겠네요.
<autowiz> 두장치 동시 접속이 가능하면 바로 복사도 됩니다.
<autowiz> 백업 생각하면 외장하드에 이미지 떠놓는것도 좋구요
<ipeter_> 500으로 옮기고 그거 하드 본체에 옮기고 제대로 잘 작동할지 걱정이네요..ㅠ
<autowiz> 뭐 여러가지 방법이 있으니 전부 해보면 되지요
<ipeter_> 넹넹
<rain05> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> @arges99: 나는 아직도 예전에 TV에서, 월드컵 축구를 이기고 '하나님이 기도를 들어주셨습니다'라며 기뻐하는 교회 아줌마에게 기자가 '상대국도 크리스트교 인데요?'라고 말하자, 해맑은 표정으로  '우리 하나님이 더 강하니까요.' 라고 말하던게 잊혀지지 않는다.
<ipeter_> HolyKnight: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 홀리 나이트님 저런 종교 드립 가져오시면 어떡합니까  -_- ;;
<autowiz> 하지만 웃기긴 웃기네요 .. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 하나님이 한분이 아니신가 봅니다.
<ipeter_> 서버로 2005년에 구매한 노트북(램2기가: 그당시는 파격적)
<ipeter_> 괜찮을까요?
<jason_kr_> autowiz: ^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 안뇽하세요`
<autowiz> 하.. .나. jquery 는 봐도봐도 뭔말이지 하나도 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 제가 멍청한걸까요?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> ㅇㅇ 이라는 말씀이신거죠 ?
<sungyo> 그냥 무덤덤히 바라보는 표정....
<sungyo> ㅅ 가 코 이구요
<sungyo> o o이 눈이에요...
<autowiz> jquery 정말 기본 강좌 부터 함 봐야할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 하루종일 코드 한페이지가 가지고 싸움 중이네요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-27
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 월요일입니다!!!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 역시 월요일아침은 늘어지는듯한.... 느낌입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head-office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<head_office> 안녕하세요!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> feren 하이~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 아픈데 없이 잘 지내고 있어??
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 그저께부터 주유소에서 다시 근무 하기 시작해썽요
<lexlove> 전에 다니던 주유소에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud>  넵
<lexlove> 잘된거지요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 서울 갈 준비 하고 있었는데 몇 가지 문제가 생겨서 일하기 시작한거라 뭐.. 애매합니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그렇군요.^^;;;
<bluedusk> wjeh wha
<bluedusk> 저도 안녕하세요
<lexlove> wjeh wha  <--- 이거 괜히 궁금해서 쳐봤네요.ㅎㅎ
<head_office> 휘 하~
<head_office> 이거아닌가요
<head_office> 전 오타인줄 알앗는데
<bluedusk> 근데 가만히 생각해보면
<bluedusk> 저도 참 어지간히 관심종자인듯..
<lexlove> wjeh wha : 저도 좀  입니다.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> bluedusk: 관심끌기에 성공하셨습니다.^^
<DarkCircle> bluedusk, 우리 언제 소고기 먹죠 -0- (...)
<DarkCircle> 초밥먹자고 하면 죽이는 집을 알긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 소고기라느ㅣ...
<head_office> 헉 저거 아이가 아니라 j 엿구나
<head_office> 낚였네요
<sungyo> greetings, ubuntings
<sungyo> 프록시 리벌스 ssl 서버를 따로 두고,  워드프레스를 돌리고 싶은데 접속 권한 문제가 도무지 안풀리네요.
<lexlove> 내일 뵈요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 오래간만입니다.
<sungyo> knock knock
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 압둘 인사 드립니다
<sungyo> 압둘....??
<head_office> 아 미추어버리겟네
<head_office> 후아후아
<head_office> 이놈의 직장은 맨날 야근
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 꾸벅...
<sungyo> 음? 벌서 3시인가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 시간이 늦엇네요.
<sungyo> 여기 기준으로요^^;;;
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-28
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> autowiz: 오즈형~~~~~~~~~
<autowiz> 준이 안녕~~
<autowiz> 우리 삼계탕 먹으러갈까?
<autowiz> 돈은 네가 내느걸로 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 앗!
<jun_> 형 저 백수예요...ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 이제 알바구해야돼요 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 아루바이트~
<jun_> 뭐 삼계탕 얼마한다고 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 한그릇 쏘갔습니다! ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 아~ 페북 프사 뭘로 바꿀까 고민중입니다... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 설렁탕?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 설렁탕 좋죠~ ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 근데 어딘 설농탕으로 표기하던데...다른건가요..? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 옛한글식인가 그럴걸요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하나 만드세요.  존잘로설농탕
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 존잘로설농탕이라..
<ircCloud^Seony> 존잘농탕?
<jun_> 존잘농탕...!!
<jun_> 100년뒤엔 특화상품이 되어있을수도 있겠는데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz: 형 예전에 알려주셨던 터미널에서 구글 검색하는거 다시 한번만 알려주세요~
<autowiz> 터미널에서 ?
<autowiz> lynx 등등 텍스트 브라우저가 있어
<jun_> lynx 요
<jun_> ?
<ircCloud^Seony> lynx2
<autowiz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text-based_web_browser
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 근데 커맨드는 그냥 lynx군요
<autowiz> 아니면 wget -O - http://formyip.com 이런것도 잇고
<autowiz> 백수? 학원교육 끝났어?
<jun_> 아뇨 ㅎㅎㅎ 학원교육 받고 있으니 백수죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아아 그런 의미구만
<jun_> 터미널에서 구글 검색을 바로 하게끔 하는게있다고 들었는데...그게 뭔지 모르겠네요
<razGon_i7> 후..
<razGon_i7> 힘든 하루네요
<pchero_work> razGon_i7: 무슨 일 있으신가요?
<razGon_i7> 그냥요. 날이 이래서 피곤해서요
<pchero_work> razGon_i7: 에고.. 토닥토닥 힘내셔요.
<razGon_i7> 장어먹으러 가야 겠네요
<razGon_i7> 모닝요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-29
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 간만에 뵙습니다.
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 오늘은 조용한 날이군요.^^
<autowiz> feren 이도 안녕~
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 반갑습니ㅏㄷ.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요즘 저도 뜸했네요.
<autowiz> 오늘은 아이스크림이 많이 땡기네요
<autowiz> 아~ 살찌는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 드시는겁니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그러고 살이 찌면 되는거지? ㅎㅎ 살이야 뭐 다시 빼면 되는거고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞습니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 며칠 전에 아이스크림 배부르게 먹어서
<autowiz> 나 울산놀러가면 feren이가 같이 놀아주나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> Seony: 안녕하세요~
<MLML> JOIN
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 당연하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어디어디 가면서 놀아야하나?
<Seony> 이번에 또 한 번 전서버 셧다운이라는 초유의 사태를...
<autowiz> 허~ 예고된 작업인가요? 아니면
<autowiz> 사고였나요?
<Seony> 예고는 된 거에요
<Seony> 빌딩 전기공사하는 곳에서 전기 끊어야한다고...
<autowiz> 저희도 가끔 전기 안전점검 한다고 학교 전체 정전되는경우 몇년에 한번씩 있거든요
<autowiz> 오래된건 다시 안켜지는경우도 생기고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한 시간이면 걍 UPS로 좀 버텨보겠는데,
<Seony> 4시간이라 어쩔 수 없네요
<autowiz> UPS 로 버텨도 그 배터리가 망가진다랄까
<autowiz> 정상적인 소모이긴 한데 재충전이 100% 안된다고 하더라구요
<autowiz> UPS 배터리 충전 방전 횟수는 제가 UPS 업자한테 듣기로는 5번 정도
<Seony> 아마 리튬이온 배터리 특성상 전기가 20%인가는 남아있어야한다고 하는거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 한국은 아직 납축전지가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<autowiz> 몇년전에 UPS 배터리 폭발도 있었던걸로 기억합니다. 보통은 UPS 가 전산실 그냥 한구석에 있는경우가 많아서
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<autowiz> 폭발 대비해서 다른 공간으로 옮겨야 하는거 아니냐고 말이 많았었는데 , UPS 도 냉각을 잘 해줘야하니까 그러다보면 일이 너무 커져서 그냥 위험하지만 안고 사는걸로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> UPS가 얼마나 뜨거웠길래...
<autowiz> 최소한 에어컨은 있어야 할겁니다. 베터리가 적정온도 안맞춰주면 성능이 엉망이 된다고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 황산누수의 위험도 있고
<Seony> 네 저희 UPS도 전부 에어컨 가동되는 곳에 있어요
<autowiz> 저도 에어컨 가동되는 곳에 있어야 합니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 올해 ARM 클러스터 도입하면 전기 차단해도 서비스는 계속 돌릴 수 있을 거라는 희망을 갖고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 에어컨 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 건물 누진 검사 이런거 아니면 켜놔도 상관없겠지요 ㅎㅎ 전기도 확실히 적게 먹을테니
<autowiz> 우리 feren 이는 에어컨 있는데 있어? 울산도 많이 덥지?
<autowiz> 서니님 우분투 머신 한대가 GUI 로그인 화면은 괜찮은데
<autowiz> 로그인 하면 대략 몇분있다가 죽어버립니다.
<autowiz> 그래픽카드나 드라이버 문제일까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 많이 덥습니다ㅠㅠ 지금은 에어컨 아래입니다
<autowiz> 일단 바쁘니까 그냥 CLI 로 써야겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> feren 집인고?
<autowiz> 고....옹부는 하고 있는고?
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋ 오늘은 잠깐 친구 보러 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 남자? 여자?
<Feren^IRCCloud> ..ㅠㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 남자입니다
<autowiz> 친구 ... 인거지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 친구입니다
<autowiz> 그래그래 토닥토닥
<Feren^IRCCloud> 괜찮습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 후...
<razGon_i7> 오늘도 힘든하루..
<razGon_i7> 수고하셧습니다.
<autowiz> 모두모두 수고하셨습니다.
<autowiz> 저녁먹고 더 수고하십시요~ ㅠㅠ
<Seony> autowiz, 죽어버린다는게 아예 다운되는 거에요?
<autowiz> 화면이 블로어 처럼 되면서 몇초후면 ssh 접속한 터미널도 먹통이 되버리네요
<Seony> 다른 키도 아예 안먹구요?
<autowiz> 그래픽카드를 한번 바꿔보고싶은데
<autowiz> 남는 그래픽카드도 없고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 큰맘먹고 글픽카드 하나 사야하나봅니다. 예전부터 그래픽카드 이용한 연산에 관심이 있긴했는데 아직 귀찮아서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 리눅스에서 컴파일할 때 GPU연산하게 해주는 무슨 프로그램이 있다는 얘길 듣긴 했는데 기억은 안나네요
<autowiz> feren 군 친구집에놀러가면 보통 게임하거나 책이나 영화보거나 그러지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 두번째 빼고요.. ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-30
<MBP_Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 엠비피(엠브이피) 서니님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP_Seony> 브이라뇨 ㅎㅎ
<MBP_Seony> 저는 천하디 천한지라 v 넣을 자격이 안됩니다 ㅋ
<MBP_Seony> 남은 시간 인생 어떡하면 게임하면서 지낼 수 있을까만 생각하는 잉여 중 상잉여인데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 후... 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 더운 날씨네요
<HolyKnight_> http://www.gamecodi.com/board/zboard.php?id=GAMECODI_Talkdev&page=1&sn1=&divpage=1&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=4109
<jun_> 날이 너무 더워요;;;
<jun_> 오늘은 덥진 않은듯한데....습한느낌;;
<jun_> 크... 개발에 대해서 회의감을 느끼는 글이었군요;;;
<HolyKnight_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<jun_> 저는 뭘 만드는 회사를 가야할까요..?  또 어떤 언어를 해야할까요..? 으흠~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 준님을 잘 몰라서 답해드릴 수가 없네요ㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 서니님 어서오세요
<Seony> Hi
<jun_> 그냥 한탄이었습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 개발 이전에 사업 아이템과 장래성을 한번 보세요. 개발을 위한 개발은 흥미를 금방 잃어서 오래 못가더라고요.
<jun_> 으흠~ 사업아이템과 장래성이라...
<PotatoGim> 음... 어려운 문제네요...
<PotatoGim> 저는 그냥 하고 싶은거 하면서 해온 거라...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> jun_: 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 또 장마오려나...날이 무지 습하고 덥네요ㅕ
<lexlove> 저희 사무실은 덥진 않고 습하네요.
<jun_> 제가 있는 강의실은... 더워요...
<jun_> 강사님도 그렇고 여학생들도 그렇고 조금만 기온이 내려가도 춥다고 난리라서;;;
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 무쟈게 습하네요
<razGon_i7> 무지막지하게요
<pchero_work> 여긴 아침부터 비가... -_-;;;
<jun_> 저도 아침에 왠 비가... 라고 생각하며 몇 방울 맞았는데.. 아직까지 소식이 없네요
<lexlove> 습도계가 74%라네요.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<jun_> 안그래도 더운데.. 습도가 엄청 높네요
<jun_> 더워서 짜증...습해서 짜증..
<pchero_work> 한국 많이 덥나요?
<jun_> 쪄죽겠다 싶을 정도로는 덥지는 않지만.. 덥다고 느껴지는 정됩니다
<pchero_work> 만이 덥군요.. ;;
<jun_> 많이 더운관계로 저는 집으로 들어가 보겠습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 수고하세요~
<lexlove> 저도 퇴근합니다.^^
<MBP_Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<ahoops> 안녕하세요. 고생들이 많으십니다 (__)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-01
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 불금입니다! ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 홈페이지나 프로그램 UI 자바스크립트 등으로 구현해본 사람 계신가요??
<autowiz> 집에서 보낸 택베 왔어
<autowiz> 음 여기가 아니군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MBP_Seony> 여기에 웹프로그래밍 해본 사람들이 몇 있죠
<autowiz> 렉스누님이 좀 하실려나요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP_Seony> 성태가 좀 하지않을까 싶은데요
<MBP_Seony> 저는 자바스크립트 맛만 본 상태라 잘은 못하구요
<jun_> 앗! 정말 렉스누님 오셨다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> jun_: 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> lexlove: 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 절 기다리신 거에요?
<jun_> 저보다는 존잘로님이 기다리신거같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 존잘로님께서 왜 기다리셨을까요?ㅎㅎ 궁금해요~
<jun_> 그러게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 점심먹고 나니.. 엄청 졸리네요
<jun_> 눈꺼풀이 엄청 무겁고... 정신은 몽롱하고..
<lexlove> 저두요. 엄청 졸립니다.
<lexlove> 거기다가 하기싫은 카드사용분 맞나 확인중이라 더 졸립니다.
<razGon_i7> 아무것도 하기 싫어요. 이런날엔.
<razGon_i7> 그냥 음악듣고 영화보고 게임만.. 헐.
<lexlove> 그랬으면 좋겠어요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 곡성 보고 싶네요
<razGon_i7> 저기서 다들 배터져 죽어불었지..
<razGon_i7> 자네 봣는가?
<razGon_i7> 봤제...
<lexlove> 스포는 금지이옵니다. 못봤응게~
<lexlove> 남편이 공포,호러를 싫어해서 같이 안가주고 전 무서운거 혼자 못봅니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 무서운거 같이 봐주는 돈 많은 남친 만든다고 협박했더니 그러라고 하네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 해당사항이 하나도 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 무서운거 같이 봐주기, 돈 많은... 둘다 해당사항이 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 돈많은 남자는 어린 여자들이랑 놀기 때문에 저와는 해당사항이 없답니다. 그래서 만들수 있음 만들어보랍니다.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 아!
<jun_> 제가 제 여자친구한테 하는 이야기랑 비슷하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그러면 스포급으로 이것을...
<razGon_i7> http://tvcast.naver.com/v/889861
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 하이요~
<jun_> 하이요 한마디와 함께 사라지다...
<lexlove> 저희가 인사를 못해드렸네요.^^;
<razGon_i7> Aloha
<jun_> 오랫만에 하이라는 말을 들어본거 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 드디어 내일 아이맥을 인수 받으러 가네요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 사셨군요. 축하드려요~
<razGon_i7> 뭐낙 싼가격이라서 컴퓨터와 타블렛이 쌓여도 사버렷습니다.
<neverdie> 안녕하세요? 우분투 사용 중에 갑자기 문제가 발생하여 문의드립니다.
<neverdie> 우분투를 부팅하고 나면 '소프트웨어 업데이트'가 실행되고 난 후, "죄송합니다. Ubuntu 15.04에 내부 오류가 발생했습니다." 라는 창이 뜨는데요...
<neverdie> 이 창의 체크박스 부분에 한글이 깨져서 표시됩니다.
<neverdie> 그리고 더 큰 문제는 처음 이런 현상이 나타난 이후부터 "터미널" 창을 열 수가 없습니다.
<neverdie> 마우스 우측 버튼을 통해 '터미널 열기'를 실행하거나 혹은 검색메뉴를 통해 터미널을 실행해도 콘솔이 열리지 않고 아무런 변화가 없습니다.
<neverdie> 터미널을 열 수 없으니 다른 어떤 시도를 해 볼 수가 없어서 매우 답답하군요...
<neverdie> 혹시 비슷한 경험이 있으시면 조언을 부탁드리겠습니다.
<Seony> 음... 업데이트하던 도중에 에러가 나서 프로그램이 깨진게 아닌가 싶군요
<neverdie> ㅠㅠ
<neverdie> 업데이트를 다시 실행해도 계속 같은 메시지만 뜨네요... ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ctrl+alt+f1 누르시고 콘솔에서 작업해보세요
<Seony> sudo apt-get install -f
<neverdie> 핫... 감사합니다... 이렇게 콘솔을 실행할 수 있었군요...
<neverdie> 제가 영 초짜라... ^^;;
<neverdie> 말씀해주신 명령을 실행했는데... 다시 부팅해보니 일단 상황은 동일한 것 같습니다.
<neverdie> 다만... 콘솔을 열 수가 없어서 답답했는데... 암튼 콘솔을 통해 무언가를 해 볼 수 있으니 그것만으로도 반쯤 해결된 느낌이네요.. ^^a
<neverdie> Seony님 정말 감사합니다. 꾸뻑
<jun_> 역시 업데이트는 하지 않는게 답일까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<neverdie> 지금 뼈저리게 느끼고 있습니다... ㅎㅎ  물론 제 부주의가 더 크겠지만...
<neverdie> ㅓㅊ003
<Seony> apt-get install -f 했는데 잘 됐나요?
<neverdie> 아... 네... 말씀해주신대로 콘솔로 들어가서 명령을 수행하고 리부팅했는데요...
<neverdie> 일단 상황은 동일한 것 같습니다.
<neverdie> 그런데 한글이 깨지는 걸루 봐서는 먼가 한글관련된 부분을 업데이트하다가 문제가 된 것 같기두 하구요...
<neverdie> 그리고 '시스템설정' 창에 들어가서 '언어 지원'을 실행하면
<neverdie> 한글이 잔뜩 깨진 창태로 경고창 같은 게 잠깐 떴다가 사라지고 아무 것도 뜨지 않네요..
<Seony> 음... 뭐가 잘못됐는지는 시스템 로그를 봐가면서 작업을 해야할 거 같은데,
<Seony> 그 부분이 리눅스 처음 쓰시는 분들한테는 어려운 작업이라,
<Seony> 아마 LTS판으로 업그레이드 하시는게 나을 거 같네요
<neverdie> 아...
<Seony> 터미널 열 때 나오는 메시지를 봐야 알 것 같은데,
<neverdie> 근데... 지금 시스템에 프로젝트를 진행중이 소스가 있는데... 이게 개발환경을 설정하느라 엄청 고생한 상태라 엄두가 나질 않네요.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 일단 GUI 상에서 볼 방법이 없으니 좀 어렵죠...
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 그러면 이렇게 해보세요
<Seony> 언어 설정 들어가셔서 한글을 제거하고 영문으로 변경하셔서 재부팅하시고,
<Seony> 영문 상태에서 한국어를 새로 설치하고 설치가 끝난다음 다시 변경해서 재부팅해보세요
<neverdie> :ㅂ
<Seony> 오오 vim 쓰시는가보군요 ㅎㅎ
<neverdie> 아.. .넵... 감사합니다.
<neverdie> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> vim으로 대동단결!
<neverdie> 자꾸 왔다갔다하다보니 여기에 타이핑이 되네요... ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 요새 vi 로 입력하면 alias로 vim으로 입력되게 되어 있지 않나요..?
<jun_> vi랑 vim이랑 차이를 느껴본적이 없어서;;
<Seony> vi는 초기 빌 조이가 만든 오래된 프로그램이구요,
<Seony> 그걸 개선시켜서 나온게 vim입니다.
<Seony> 그래서 Vi IMproved라고 하죠.
<jun_> 오호~
<jun_> vi를 무지 많이 쓰면서도... 몰랐네요
<Seony> 근데 그마저도 요즘은 vim이 근본적으로 잘못 만들어졌다고 하는 사람들이 많아서,
<Seony> 요즘 neovim이라는 물건이 새로 나오고 있어요
<Seony> 근데 제 경우엔 몇몇 플러그인이 호환이 안되서 안쓰고 있죠
<jun_> 오호..
<jun_> neovim이라... 한번 써봐야겠네요
<razGon_i7> 아.. 교체되는 컴이 문제가 생겨서 더 가지고 있어야 된다네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 내일은 못가져올듯.
<razGon_i7> 아...ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저런저런..... 그럼 언제 받아요?
<razGon_i7> 모르겟습니다. 택배로 보내주신다는데... 과연 택배에서 받아줄지는...
<razGon_i7> 제가 알기로는 전자기기는 안받아 주는 것으로 알고 있는데.
<neverdie> 아... Seony님 정말 감사합니다.
<neverdie> 말씀해주신 방법대로해서 드디어 해결됐습니다. ^^
<neverdie> 아주 힘들게 구축한 개발환경이라 매우 난감했는데 덕분에 잘 해결되었습니다.
<neverdie> 다시 한번 감사드립니다. ^^
<razGon_i7> 하와이안 정... 그는 해결사...
<neverdie> 아... 그런 분이셨군요... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ^^
<neverdie> 에궁... 리스트에서 닉네임을 눌렀더니 이상한게 찍혀버렸네...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 파이썬으로 코딩 하나 하는데 생각대로 잘 안되서 고민되는군요...
<lexlove> 파이썬 공부해야하는데....
<jun_> 저는 비오는 거리를 뚫고 집으로 가보겠습니다.....
<jun_> 수고하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 퇴근합니다. 좋은 주말 되세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요 피체로님~
<autowiz> Feren 군 하이 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 계시나요?
<sungyo> 히사시부리.
<sungyo> 도메인에서 조회해오는 패킷들을 모두 한 프록시를 모으고 도메인 주소지에 따라 내부 서버들을 리벌싱 해주도록 하면서 동시에 프록시 서버가 ssl을 적용시켜주는데요
<sungyo> 생각해보니... 프록시 서버 하나만 털리면...( " ')
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 늦은 시간까지 계시네요
<autowiz> 안뇽~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 늦은 시간까지 계시네요
<autowiz> 응응 너도 늦게까지있는구만
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 근무 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 근무? 땜빵?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 서울 가는게 9월달 예정이였는데, 미뤄지면서 일을 조금 더 하게 되었어요.
<autowiz> 그렇게 됐구만 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 조금 있다 영화 '그녀'를 볼까 합니다
<MBP_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> MBP_Seony: 안녕하세요.
<MBP_Seony> 늦게까지 있네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근무 중이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP_Seony> 아 위에 적혀있꾸나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 모닝요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 일찍일어낫네 압둘.
<razGon_i7> 혹시...?
<razGon_i7> 날을 샌건가?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 10시에 일어나서 지금까지 한숨도 안 잤고.. 일 마치면 집 가서 씻고 바로 약속장소로 이동할 예정입니다.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 20대의 체력이 부럽다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 저질 체력에 속합니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<razGon_i7> 나도 그랫어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗..그러셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 날새기는 못해도 나름 야행성이였어.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 꽤 야행성 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 지금의 너처럼
<razGon_i7> 근데 몸관리는 해라.
<razGon_i7> 내 후회되는게 20대때 체력좀 길러 놓을걸 이엿어.
<razGon_i7> 결국은 20대때 몸라인을 만들어야 그게 나중을 위해서 좋아. 30대 40대에.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-02
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래야겠습니다.. 치킨도 적당히 먹고
<razGon_i7> 운동해. 많이도 아니고 하루에 1시간 이상 도보와 식사량 1/3줄이기. 혹은 군것질 횟수 줄이기.디저트 포함.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 군것질은 진짜 안 하는 편입니당
<Feren^IRCCloud> 밥을 좀 줄여야겠어요
<MBP_Seony> 괜찮아. 군대 가면 빠지겠지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맘 놓고 찌울까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> 그러면 가서 엄청 고생할텐데 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 조금만 조절해야겠습니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 군대가서 빠지고 나와서 다시 찌죠.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 하이요
<sungyo> .
<sungyo> 꾸벅...
<sungyo> 선생님오랜만에 인사드리네요.
<sungyo> .
<HolyKnight_> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=5387774&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-03
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<dkj0208> join /##english
<autowiz_> AWS 관련 자격증 을 따볼까 하는 생각이 번뜩 들었습니다만. 막상 다른급한일도 많은데 시간 빼기도 그렇고
<autowiz_> 자격증 따도 얼마나 효용이 있을지 잘 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 어쨋거나 참 많이들 바뀌고 있는거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_YGGR> 아... 나름대로 한가로운...
<razGon_YGGR> 이런날에 음악들으면서
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_YGGR> 왔구나 압둘....
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_YGGR: 넵ㅎㅎ 거기도 비 오나요?
<razGon_YGGR> 하늘이 뚫렷다가 다시 내리네...
<razGon_YGGR> 이제 좀..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여기는 조금 왔다, 많이 왔다의 반복이네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 비 오는 날씨를 좋아하지만, 일하기엔 안 좋네요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<razGon_YGGR> ㅇㅇ
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 컴마니아님~~ ^^
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 여기는 장마철로 접어들면서 엄청 더웟네요. 후
<razGon_i7> 덕분에 인수하기로 한 아이맥이 안들어 왔네요. .ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐... 덥고 비오고...
<Seony> 힘드시겠군요
<razGon_i7> 환자가 없는게 문제죠.
<razGon_i7> 비오니..
<Seony> 한국에 사시는 분들한테 왠지 미안해지는 느낌이... 여기는 날씨가 너무나도 환상적으로 좋네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-26
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 비는 오지만, 좋은 아침입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> (아침 7시부터 가카의톡  전자오락 초대장이나 남발하구 말야~ ㅋㅋㅋ 찔리는 사람, 경고짱 1개)
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직도 카톡 연동겜 하는 분들 많군요
<jason_KR> 저는 모르겠어요. 듣기로는 ...  그 초대장을 보내야만 본인의 생명력이 올라간다나? ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 마케팅 아이디어 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 플레이어로 하여금 더욱더 초대장을 뿌리게끔하는...
<jason_KR> 에구~ 오래된 방식인데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 제가 폰겜 안한지 너무 오래되서 잘 몰랐네요
<jason_KR> 저 역시 =, 그런데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 생각해보니 제 주변인들은 저한테 그런걸 보내지 않는거보니까, 제 주변 사람들은 폰게임 안하는 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 그런데, 본인 껨 하려고 카톡 명단에는 있지만 절친 아닌 분들께 마구 전송하는 잉간들이 있어요. 더구나 오밤중에... 또
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 글쵸... 그냥 목록에 뜨기만하면 막 보내는...
<jason_KR> 또 이를테면, 중고딩 학쉥이 밤2~3시에 교장선생님한테 보낸다든지...
<jason_KR> 주글랴구~
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐...
<ircCloud^Seony> 학생 부모가 힘이 좀 쎈가보죠 ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 풉
<jason_KR> 도도 부모님 힘 쎄? ㅋ
<jason_KR> 힘이 쎄신지는 모르겠지만, 내가 더 가까이 있는데...(법보다 주먹이 가까이 있다는 현실을 맛보게 해 줄까부다 ㅋ)
<samahui_ws> 프랜즈팝콘 하다가 나도 모르게 사장한테 하트 요청한적 있는 1인입니다
<samahui_ws> 터치 미스였으나... 친절히 하트 보내주는 사장님 ...
<samahui_ws> 새벽 1시였죠
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ  미치겠다. ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 뭐 반대로 우리 대리도 새벽 7시마다 지 일어나서 장실에서 게임한다고 하트 보냅니다
<samahui_ws> 아침이죠 7시믄
<samahui_ws> 아무튼... 일찍 일어나서 일찍 출근하는 본인 입장에서 방해는 아니지만 가끔 찌뿌등한 몸상태면 답장으로 게임할 시간에 일하자!!! 라고 답장보내곤하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 나름 압박이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 남자였음 때렸을테지만.. 여자사람인지라 그냥 압박으로 끝입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 애매시겠군요...
<samahui_ws> 한참 빠졌을때 주말만에 300판 넘었거든요... 하트가 필요해서 남발했던 보답인지도...
<samahui_ws> 하트 좀 보내라 주기적으로 후딱 이라고 문자 보낸 이후 계속 보내오네요
<samahui_ws> 그러나 시간이 아침 7시~7시5분사이...
<ircCloud^Seony> 같은 게임을 같이 하면 모르겠는데, 안하면 어차피 해줄 수 있는게 없지않아요?
<samahui_ws> 그렇죠
<samahui_ws> 같은 게임 같이 하니 이런일도 생기죠
<samahui_ws> 뭐 같은 게임 하고 있는데 아이템이나 하트 이런거 오는건 그래도 양반이죠
<samahui_ws> 하지도 않는 이상한게임 초대가 더 짜증나요... 특히 잊혀진 사람들이 보내는...
<ircCloud^Seony> 엔씨소프트 다니는 제 친구 하나가 예전에 카톡으로 무슨 게임 초대장을 자꾸 보내길래, "스마트폰 게임 좋아하나보네" 하고 말하니까,
<ircCloud^Seony> "회사에서 시켜서..." 라고 대답하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그런경우도 있죠
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ "하지도 않는 이상한게임 초대가 더 짜증나요" ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 전 예전 여친이 계속 초대보내서 이 인간이 다시 만나고 싶나? 생각했다가... 아니다 내가 꼴보기 싫어서 짜증나라고 보내는 갑다라고 생각을 고쳤던 적이 있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 말되네요
<samahui_ws> 나중에 알게된 사실인데 그게 혹 떠보고는 싶은데 까일까 두려우니 쿨한척 그런거라도 보내는 경우 였더군요
<samahui_ws> 답변 안하길 잘했죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 카톡겜 할거면 차라리 XCOM 스마트폰 버전 하는게 훨씬 더 낫지않나 싶네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스컴 진짜 대단한 게임인데, 그거 스마트폰으로 할 수 있는 것만해도 굉장한 기술발전의 혜택인 건데 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> jason_KR: 안 쎄십니다ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 덕분에 여친님 사진 잘 봤어요.
<samahui_ws> 화면만 넓으면... 발더스게이트도 폰으로 있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그래요?  그건 몰랐네요
<samahui_ws> 깔아는 놨는데.. 도저히 못하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 패드에서 해야 할거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스컴은 폰으로도 괜찮으실 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 컨트롤이 필요없는 게임이라서...
<LucyDoDo> jason_KR: 엥? 제가 카톡 게임 초대를 보낸 적은 없는데요..?
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스컴은 옛날 삼국지처럼 턴제 시뮬이라서 생각할 시간 여유도 많고 컨트롤도 필요없어서 좋죠
<samahui_ws> 그러고보니 삼국지도 폰으로 있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 발더스게이트 알아보니까 평이 별로 좋진 않네요.  한글화 때문인가...
<jason_KR> LucyDoDo:  그류? 그럼 동명이인인가부다. 카톡에 여친 사진 도배를 했드만... 내싸랑 "라미" 라나?
<samahui_ws> 한글화 되어있는데요
<LucyDoDo> jason_KR: ㅋㅋㅋ그럼 전 아닙니다
<jason_KR> OK, THX
<LucyDoDo> 프로필에 같이 찍은 사진이긴한데 다 떠나서 전 카톡 게임을 안 해요
<jason_KR> 그 인물 누군지 몰라도, 카톡 차단시켜야 겠다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아침부터 사무실 20분 쯤 정전되고 나니까 정신이 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 정전되면 할 수 있는 일이 없는데 왜 정신이 없나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 전기가 나가서 정신도 같이 나가나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 흐어~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네~ 사실 정전되고 할게 없어서 유투브 보고있는데 10분전쯤에 전기가 다시 들어봐버려서 정신이 없는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아, 전기가 들어와서 바빠진 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 조용히 몰래 차단기 내리고 오세요
<samahui_ws> 전 회의 인대 이인간이 또 늦어서 기다리는 중입니다.
<samahui_ws> 사장 이인간
<autowiz> 너~ 무 빨리와도 고달프기도 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 너무 늦어도 문제지만 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아른다운 밤이네요
<autowiz> 우와 블더님 외국 가신거에요?
<autowiz> 아니면 밤새우시고 이제 주무신다고 밤이라고 하신건가요?
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 파이널판타지 프랜차이즈도 이제 슬슬...
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: 스카이림 해보셨어요?
<drake_kr> FFx 이후로 그닥 발전이 없네요
<drake_kr> Elder scroll.. 자유도가 엄청난..
<drake_kr> 6 기다리고 있습니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 자유도로 유명하긴 한데, 저는 그 자유도를 느껴보기보단 그냥 평소의 RPG 게임하듯 하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그게, 피씨판에서 모드로 인형놀이해보니까 재밌더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 요즘은 섹카이림 모드가 있습니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그것도 많이 하더라구요.  근데 그 모드로 계속 보면 별로 감흥 안와요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 명작을 일루전게임으로 만드는..
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 이상하게 스카이림보단 폴아웃4가 더 재밌어서 요즘 폴아웃4 2회차 하는데, 역시 베데스다 게임이라 그런지 점점 질리네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 퀘스트 대부분이 심부름...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 갖고와라 저거 갖고와라...
<drake_kr> 시간제한 걸면 극혐
<drake_kr> Red dead redemtion이 그렇게 재밌다던데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 좀 하다 말았어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 옛날 게임이라 그래픽 때문에 재미를 못붙이겠더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 턴제 전략시뮬 좋아하시면 엑스컴 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 스팀에서 엑스컴2 세일해서 사긴했는데, 1부터 해보셔도 좋을 거에요.
<drake_kr> 오.. 아마도 95년도 언저리쯤 게임이죠?
<drake_kr> 학창시절에 밤샌걸로 충분합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그게 2012년에 리뉴얼 되서 나왔어요
<ircCloud^Seony> XCOM Enemy Unknown이라고 합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 2012년도 게임이라 아마 5천원도 안되는 가격에 구입하실수 있을 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 요구사양도 충분히 낮고, 한글화도 잘되어있구요
<drake_kr> 아쉽게도.. 문명5를 11시간 하고 인 하는 사람입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 근데 문명은 저도 못하겠더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 문명은, 쓸데없이 턴을 날리는 일이 너무 빈번하다보니
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜 이렇게 만들었지 하는 생각이...
<drake_kr> 잉?
<ircCloud^Seony> 초반에요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 후반에는 그럴 일 없는데, 초반에 뭐 하나 하는데 몇턴씩 걸리는 작업이면 걍 그거 끝날 때까지 기다리거나 해야하다보니...
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 연구개발은 당연히 돌려놓는거고
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 엑스컴은 한턴 한턴이 겁나 중요해서, 장기 두듯 병사 잘못 배치하면 바로 죽을 확률이 높아서 은근 스트레스 받더라구요
<drake_kr> 문명도 하드모드가..
<drake_kr> Limbo랑 inside 해볼까 생각중이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 림보는 좀 많이 우울하죠
<drake_kr> Inside는 더 우울..
<drake_kr> 생각해보면
<drake_kr> 아이들한테 시도때도 없이 보상을 주면 게임같은거 잘 안 할거 같애요
<drake_kr> 우리나라가 특히 아이들한테 보상 주는거에 굉장히 인색하니까 애들이 그걸 게임으로 푸는게 아닌가 하는 생각이 들어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일리있는 얘기 같네요
<drake_kr> 공부가 인생의 튜토리얼인데 튜토리얼부터 PvP라니 토할거같지 않나요...
<soyeomul> 다행으로 개천에 물이 생겨서 양수기로 물을 논에다 무사히 대었습니다.
<soyeomul> 하루반 정도 양수기 돌렸어요;
<soyeomul> 비소식이 대구에는 있던데 울진에는 아직 없고요
<soyeomul> 서울에는 식수가 돌아가나요 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 이쪽은 여전이 은근히 물걱정 하고 있구요 지역 어르신들..
<jason_KR> 노고 많습니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님 넙쭉~
<ircCloud^Seony> soyeomul: 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 저녁~밤의 글, 잘 보고 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 옙
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 부끄럽습니다
<soyeomul> 그보다
<soyeomul> 라텍스가 나을까요 구글 문서가 나을까요 생산성
<soyeomul> 소 자료 정리할때요
<jason_KR> 저같은 경우, 병희님께는 구글 문서 (추천이)요.
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 구글 라텍스는... 세월을 낚을때나 쓰야겠어요
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 오타 구글라텍스/라텍스
<soyeomul> 일단 공부하러갑니다 구글 문서
<jason_KR> 왜냐면 2) 텍스 좀 무거울 것 같아서.. 1) 클라우드 보관 편의성과 RTF 덜 필요성    정도? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 재준님 수거요~~~
<soyeomul> 엇
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<bridgebot> <draco> 서울은 뭐...지하철로 지나갈 때 보면 한강물은 많더군요;;;
<bridgebot> <draco> 수도물도 잘 나오고;;;
<bridgebot> <draco> 서울에서도 농사짓는 분들 좀 되던데, 그런 분들 아니라 일상 생활이라면 문제 없을거 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 으으 일본에서 한글에 대해 일본어로 발표할건데
<drake_kr> 연습 열심히 해야겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ 노트북가방 비싼거 샀는데 사고 일주일 지나니 행사해서 2만원가량 더 싸졌네요
<samahui_ws> 근디 다른걸 선물받아서 결국 사용도 못하고... 뜯어서 반품도 안되고...
<samahui_ws> 손해보고 되팔이하게 생겼군요
<samahui_ws> 늦점하러 갑니다 오후에도 화이팅~들 하세요
<drake_kr> 노트북가방.. 뺔퍀인가요?
<soyeomul> 구글 문서로 접근할때 emacs 를 부칠수 있다면 참 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 웹에서 바로 구글 문서를 작업하려니 턱턱턱 먼가 끊기다 연결되는 느낌
<soyeomul> git 처럼 로컬에서 열나게 뭔가를 결과물을 맹그러놓고서 웹에다 바로 올려서 반영하는 그런식
<soyeomul> 구글 문서와 emacs 조합 이런거 존재할까요?
<soyeomul> 소여물 주러 갑니다~
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 반 vim파 한 분 계셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> vim 잘 쓰면  정말 많이 편해지더군요 ㅎㅎ   저도 아직 수양이 한참 부족한가 봅니다 ㅜㅜ 배울게 너무 너무 많습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 많이 편하긴 한데, 아무리 그래도 솔직히 서블라임 이런 것보단 불편한 건 사실이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만, 서버 관리자 입장에서는 어디에나 설치되어있는 에디터이다보니 익숙해지면 좋은 점이 많아서 그렇죠...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 전 Atom, micro 사용합니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://micro-editor.github.io/
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 무조건 vim
<ircCloud^Seony> 가끔 sublime 씁니다...
<samahui_ws> 백팩아니고 사이드로 매는거예요
<samahui_ws> 바로 열어서 작업 가능하고 방수방진되는거
<samahui_ws> vim 쓰세욥
<samahui_ws> 저도 vi 주로
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그 가로로 길쭉한 크로스백 같이 메는?
<samahui_ws> 넵
<samahui_ws> 툴레 건틀렛 치면 나옵니다
<autowiz> atom 을 깔긴했는데 뭔가 저는 좀 어렵더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 이단...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 렉스님~
<autowiz> 감자도 안뇽~ ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 역시 엑스컴은 어렵네요.  왠만한 게임들 다 어려움 난이도로 하는데, 이건 쉬움으로 해도 벌써 몇 번을 다시 하는지...
<autowiz> 저는 얼마전에 ace combat 이랑 hawx(1,2) 했는데
<autowiz> 쉬움으로 하는데도 식겁했습니다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 게임이 어려우면 돈되는 라이트유저가 안들어오고 그렇다고 또 난이도 낮추면 기존 유저들이 이탈하고 평가 안좋아지고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 엑스컴 커뮤니티에서 말이 많은게, 기존 유저들 왈, "게임이 어려우면 딴거 해라" 라는 식이거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 가서 와우나 해라 그러더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 저도 얼마전에 엑스컴2를 샀는데, 혹시 엑스컴2 이야기인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ 제가 얼마 전에 스팀에서 엑스컴2 세일하길래 샀거든요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 같은때 사셨나보네요. 전 문명6 합본을 샀습니다. ^^;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 문명은 안샀어요.  영 제 스타일이 아니더라구요
<pchero_work> 문명하느라 엑스컴은 손 못대고 있었는데 엑컴이 어렵나 보네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 엑스컴 어렵기로 소문난 게임이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 1부터 했었는데, 1 보통 난이도로 했는데 아직 엔딩도 못보고 포기했어요
<pchero_work> 으아..
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 왠만한 게임들은 다 어려움 난이도로 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 전 이지이지 하게.. ^^;;;
<drake_kr> 전 보통
<drake_kr> 요샌 던전앤파이터도 뭔가 쉬워진 느낌이라 안하고 있어요....
<ircCloud^Seony> 언차티드 1,2,3은 보통도 쉬워서 어려움으로 깼어요...
<drake_kr> 언차티드는 귀찮아서 보통
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 다크소울 시리즈 몇 번 하면, 왠만한 게임들은 걍 애들 장난으로 보이게 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 다크소울 3 할 때, 막판 보스만 무려 2시간 동안 했거든요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 패링만 익히면 쉽다던데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 패링 익히기가 쉽지않아서요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그게임이 그것 만 익히면 다크 소울이 아니죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 다크소울 보스들은, 맞닥드리면 겁나요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Infinity blade 패링하고는 차원이 다른갑네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 포스가 후덜덜한건 기본이고, 칼질 한 방에 체력이 막 깎여서 거의 안맞겠다는 생각으로 플레이 해야하거든요
<pchero_work> 그래도 재밌죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 혼자서 두근두근 던전 들어가면
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 재미는 잇어요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 진짜 던전 탐험하는 재미가.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Ib3에서 레벨이 700이 넘어가고 있어서..
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 나이 40대에 다크소울 시리즈 하기에는 체력이 딸려서 이제 안하려구요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 스트레스 겁나 받는데, 내가 왜 스트레스 받아가면서 게임해야하나 하는 생각 때문에... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 또 그런 스트레스가 없으면 게임이 노잼....
<bluedusk> 전 그래서 모르도르 하고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 쉐도우 오브 모르도르요?
<bluedusk> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그거 진짜 쥐기죠
<bluedusk> 꿀잼이라는 소문이 있어서 해보는데
<drake_kr> 다크소울이 pve중에 난이도가 좀 되니까 재밌는거 아닌가요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 게임 한 번 엔딩보면 다시는 안하는데, 모르도르는 3번 했어요.
<bluedusk> 그거 군단병 키우는 재미도 쏠쏠하다던데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 다크소울도 어렵기로 유명한 게임이에요... 하도 어렵다고 하니까 유명세를 탔죠..
<drake_kr> 툼레이더도 여러번 하셨다면서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 툼레이더도 한 4번 했죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 2번 이상 한 게임이 여태껏 5개인가밖에 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 모르도르는, 전 오크부대를 다 내편으로 만들면 그때부터 재미 반감... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Bioshock는 어떤가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 바이오쇼크 1이랑 2는 기회가 못되서 못해봤는데, 3편은 스토리가 정말 좋아요.  마지막에 엄청 쇼킹합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 마지막에 숨겨진 진실이 드러나는 순간 입벌리고 한 5분은 멍때렸던듯 싶네요
<drake_kr> 음? Tomb raider도 '저여자가 우릴 다 죽일거야'를 듣는 순간 뭔가 좀..
<drake_kr> 3편이 공중도시 콜롬비아였나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그건 라라 크로프드가 진정한 살인마로 깨어나는 순간이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 공중도시.  지금해도 배경 그래픽은 꽤 좋아요
<bluedusk> 근데 게임은 같이 해야 재밌는거 같아요
<drake_kr> 1,2편이 수중도시였나
<bluedusk> 그런의미에서 팩토리얼 같이 하실분..-_-)/
<drake_kr> 전 포탈도 안 하는데요
<drake_kr> Co op campaign 게임이 뭐가 있죠?
<drake_kr> 아 퍀토리알이 우주생존게임이었나..
<drake_kr> 게임에서 한팀에 3명 이상이 되는 순간부터 트롤이 발생하죠?
<bluedusk> 우주 생존이라고 해야 하나.; 그 엄청 발달한 문명 사람이 외계인이 가득한 행성에 떨어져서 맨손으로 우주선 부품 만들어서 탈출하는 겜이니..
<bluedusk> 우주생존겜이라고 볼수도 있겠네요..
<drake_kr> 아 퍀토리오죠?
<bluedusk> 실제는 공장 라인 만드는 겜...
<drake_kr> Factorio
<bluedusk> 네
<drake_kr> 레일 잘 깔아야 하는 인디게임
<drake_kr> 요즘 스타2 co op 미션 하는중인데..
<drake_kr> 북미서버랑 아시아서버랑.. 엄청 달라요
<drake_kr> 북미서버는 easy가 대부분인데 아시아는 거진 very hard나 hard..
<bridgebot> <draco> 말만 들어선 변태게임 같은
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 스타2 유즈맵은 변태겜 수준이죠.  못하느게 없잖아요. ㅎㅎ  심지어 rpg까지 있더라구요
<drake_kr> 근데 스타2 유즈맵은 워3에 비하면.. 텍스쳐 제한도 있고..
<drake_kr> 그리고 웬지.. 스타2를 많이들 안해서 스타1만큼 많이 나오지는 않드라구요
<drake_kr> Rpg도 초반에 좀 나온 정도고.. 볼륨있는걸 하기엔 리소스 제한이 걸려있어서 좀 많이 힘든가봐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 거 뭐더라 굉장히 유명한 유즈맵 하나 있거든요.  너무 유명해서 블리자드가 그걸로 아예 별도의 게임을 낸다고 했던거 같은데 기억이 안나네요
<drake_kr> 도타가 원래 워3 유즈맵이었잖어요
<drake_kr> 블리자드가 별도 게임 내려다 만게 starcraft ghost
<drake_kr> 스타2에 nova secret ops로 나오고 starcraft ghost 프로젝트는 드랍됐어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 인제 기억나네요.  스타크래프트2 유니버스
<ircCloud^Seony> MMORPG처럼 만들었는데, 완성도가 어마어마해서 블리자드가 그거 만든 사람 아예 고용해서 직접 개발 중이라고 알고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%8A%A4%ED%83%80%ED%81%AC%EB%9E%98%ED%94%84%ED%8A%B8%20%EC%9C%A0%EB%8B%88%EB%B2%84%EC%8A%A4
<drake_kr> 블리자드 디벨로퍼들은 정말.. 부럽죠..
<drake_kr> 툴 필요한거 다 제공받고.. 하고싶은거 다 하고.. 그러면서 프로젝트 리더가 있어서 대규모 프로젝트 진행하고..
<drake_kr> 밸브에서 3가 나오지 않는 이유가.. 소규모 팀을 자유롭게 꾸리니까 프랜차이즈 게임이 나오기가 쉽지 않은거라네요
<drake_kr> 확실히 3가 붙으면 부담이 심하니..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇기도 하고, 다른 소문으로는 이미 플랫폼 장사로 워낙 돈을 많이 벌어서 굳이 모험을 하지 않을려고 한다네요
<pchero_work> 직장 동료한테 코드 리뷰를 부탁했는데, 뇌물을 요구하네요.
<pchero_work> 깔끔하게 백만 달러 주겠다고 하고 해결봤습니다.
<pchero_work> 물론 짐바브웨 달러러요. 2008년 버전으로요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> org 모드라는게 있다는걸 알게되었어요
<soyeomul> 이맥스 내부에서 테이블을 만들 수 있다는게 너무 맘에 들었어요
<soyeomul> 소 자료는 테이블만 만들면 모든게 쉽게 해결되는데..
<soyeomul> 혹시 이맥스로 org모드 쓰시는 분 계신지요..
<soyeomul> 구글 문서는 org 모드를 테스트해본후 실패할경우에 시도해보려해요
<soyeomul> org모드에 대한 환상이랄까
<soyeomul> 여튼!
<soyeomul> 도대체 org모드란게 뭐길래 latex/pdf로도 변환도 가능한지..
<soyeomul> 이건 뭐.. 물건이네여
<soyeomul> html 로도 변환가능... 워워어
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁식사는 하셨는지요
<soyeomul> 좀전에 소여물 주고서 동해안 종주 자전거길 봉산마을까지 약 10Km 정도 댕겨왔어요
<soyeomul> 여름에 자전거 좋아하는분들이 많이 찾는거 같아요 동해안 자전거길
<soyeomul> 중간 중간 쉼터도 많구요
<soyeomul> 좋아요
<soyeomul> 바닷바람도 시원하구요
<soyeomul> 앉아서 근무하는 분들에게 강추합니다
<soyeomul> 자전거길 동해안~
<pchero_work> 어디 신가요? :)
<pchero_work> 예전에 구미 -> 통일 전망대 까지 자전거 달려본 적 있습니다. 안동에서 영덕으로 넘어가고 영덕서부터는 계속 해안도로 따라 달렸네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 에구, 나가셨구나. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 군대 있을때 행정병을 했었던 한국분이 orgmode 를 쓰고 있다는걸 확인했어요
<soyeomul> 현역 개발자 같은데.. 저랑 사용을 하게 된 동기가 비슷하더라구요
<soyeomul> 아 org모드를 밥먹듯 실생활에서 쓰시는 사용자분들을 만나고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 오늘은 일단 제가 정말 좋아하는게 무엇인지 알았다는게 크구요
<soyeomul> 계속 소여물 주면서 틈틈히 공부할래요~
<soyeomul> 자러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~~~~
<pchero_work> http://www.insight.co.kr/newsRead.php?ArtNo=110785
<pchero_work> 흥미롭네요.
<pchero_work> 단순한 가십인지 아닌지는... 조만간 답이 나오겠네요. 기사대로라면요.
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 나사가 숨기고 있는데 해커그룹이 먼저 알고있다? 먼저 알고 있으면서 신사적으로 저렇게 '나사에서 발표할거야'라고만 말한다? 엉터리 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그동안의 어나니머스가 해온 일들을 봤을 때, 그냥 엉터리라고 생각하고 넘어가기엔 쉽지않아보이네요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 인사이트 기사 제목이 좀 심하게 자극적인게, 다른 기사들 보면 외계인 접촉이 아니라 외계생명체 증거 발견으로 나와있거든요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_X> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TpC> 이놈의 닌텐도 패미컴 클래식으로 돈 좀 벌었나
<samahui_TpC> 이번에는 super famicom의 미국버젼 super nes를 내놓았군요 파판6껴서...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-27
<samahui_TpC> 내장 게임이 몇개 안되지만 nes classic 생각하면 내장 메모리는 또 쓸대 없이 커서 해킹으로 추가 할 수 있겠죠...
<samahui_TpC> 냉큼 질러야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 옛날겜은 진짜 못하겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 전 그 게임기들로 게임을 첨 접한것도 있고 아직도 에뮬로 폰에서 가끔씩 돌려서 그런가 할만해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 미국판 슈퍼패미컴은 미국판 NES버젼처럼 패드도 원본 그래도 복원해서 참 할 만 하겠네요
<autowiz> 시작할때까지는 추억을 가지고 준비하는데 막상해보면 으음 ... 그거같긴한데 그래픽이 이랬었나????  하게 되더라구요
<samahui_TpC> 그나저나 ... 추억 팔이만 하지말고 진정 고객을 위한다면 그냥 최신 게임기에 에뮬로 넣어주면 참 좋을건데... 끝까지 따로 내놓는군요.. 이러다 PS classic도 나올듯요...
<samahui_TpC> 확실히 PS같은경우 최신이라 구형이라 너무나도 차이나는 그래픽이 좀 그렇게 많이 느껴지죠
<samahui_TpC> 근데 아예 예전 게임으로 가서 2D그래픽으로 가면 아기자기한 맛이 있죠
<samahui_TpC> 3D보다는 덜해요
<samahui_TpC> 패미컴 버젼도 이번에는 조이패드가 크네요
<samahui_TpC> 이전 nes 패미컴 버젼은 nes는 큼직하게 나오고 하나만 주고 패미컴 버젼은 두개인데 미니형으로 줘서 게임하면 손에 쥐났었죠
<samahui_TpC> 이번에는 둘다 패드 두가씩 주고 원본 크기네요
<samahui_TpC> 회의 댕겨올께요
<autowiz> cli 로만 동작하는 팀뷰어 같은거 있어도 좀 쓸모가 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 팀뷰어라면 혹시 그 원격데탑 프로그램인가요?
<autowiz> 원격에서 접속을 해서 작업을 하긴 해야하는데 .
<autowiz> 네 ~ 그거 맞습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> cli에서 원격으로 데탑을 본다는게 상상이 잘 안되네요
<bluedusk> cli로 원격 붙을꺼면 ssh 쓰시죠
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 감자 안녕~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 가끔 제 IP 가 바껴서 방화벽에 막혀서 그러지요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 IP가 아닌 key-based로 인증하게 하면 되지않나요
<autowiz> ssh 접속시에 키로 인증하는거 말씀하시는거죠
<Work^Seony> password-based는 off 시키고, key로만 하게하면 안전할텐데요
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz> 아하~ 런 방법도 있겠네요 .
<Work^Seony> 이런 방법이 있다라기보단, 너무나도 당연한 거 아니었나요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 일하는 곳에서는 이렇게 바꾼지 몇 년 됐거든요..
<autowiz> 하긴 그게 안전하긴 할꺼 같습니다.
<autowiz> 키를 분실하는 대참사를 제외하면요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 관리자가, 서버별로 직원들별로 다르게 키를 만들고 그걸 공유해주는 식으로 운영하거든요
<Work^Seony> 키를 분실할 수가 없는게, 어차피 ~/.ssh/ 여기에 다 떄려넣잖아요
<Work^Seony> 저는 다른 직원들이 공유해주고 제가 관리하는 서버들이랑 다 합쳐서 한 60개 있거든요..
<Work^Seony> config 파일 만들어서 관리하니까 패스워드 없어도 되고 편합니다
<Work^Seony> 그리고 서버들마다 fail2ban 돌려놓으면 일단 ssh brute-force도 어느정도 막을 수 있기도 하구요
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 나야나 사건 이후로는, 저희는 아예 한술 더떠서 물리 서버는 구글인증기까지 넣었어요
<autowiz> fail2ban 은 꼭 해놓습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 구글인증은 어떤식으로 동작하나요?
<Work^Seony> 그래서 지금은 물리 서버에 어찌어찌해서 로그인했다쳐도, sudo 입력하면 무조건 구글 OTP를 물어보게 해놨죠
<autowiz> 구글 api 같은걸 올려야하는건지?
<Work^Seony> 스마트폰에 구글인증기 프로그램을 먼저 설치하시구요,
<autowiz> 네 저도 설치되어있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서버 쪽에는 apt-get install libpam-google-authenticator
<Work^Seony> 이거 설치하셔서 몇 가지 설정만 하시면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 설정하는 링크 좀 드릴까요
<autowiz> 저도 테스트 한번 해봐야겠네요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어지간하면 뭐 구글 찾으면 나오지 않을까 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구글인증기 설정했는데 만약 스마트폰이 없는 상황이다 하면,
<Work^Seony> 홈디렉토리에 숨겨진 파일로 비상 인증번호가 몇 개 있어요
<Work^Seony> 이걸 쓰면 일단 인증한 걸로 패스는 시켜줍니다.  다만, sudo 패스워드는 입력해야하구요.
<Work^Seony> 이 정도면 그래도 좀 괜찮아보이지 않나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 근데, 구글OTP 입력하더라도 sudo 패스워드도 또 입력해줘야해요
<Work^Seony> 귀찮긴 한데 그래도 당연히 해야죠
<autowiz> 네 저도 네이버나 구글 로그인할때 막 2차인증하고 하면 , 새컴퓨터나 단말로 급하게 잠깐 들어갈때 귀찮고 그렇긴한데
<autowiz> 하긴 해야겠다 싶더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 가상서버는, 어차피 오픈스택들은 아예 패스워드 인증방식 자체가 disable로 기본값이다보니...
<Work^Seony> 제가 하고 있는 운영팁 한 가지 더 드린다면,
<Work^Seony> 밖으로 나와있는 22번 포트는 아예 전부 다 막아버리고, OpenVPN을 운영해서 서버 ssh 접속은 무조건 VPN을 통해서만 하게 하는 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 물론 키인증 방식 + 구글 OTP는 그대로 유지하구요
<Work^Seony> OpenVPN-AS라고 하는 상용버전을 쓰시면 사용자별로 네트워크를 설정할 수 있어서, 저희는 관리자만 서버에 접속할 수 있는 네트워크로 IP를 할당해주고, 일반 유저는 그냥 각 부서의 VLAN으로만 연결해줍니다.
<Work^Seony> 참고로 OpenVPN-AS는 라이센스 비용도 엄청 싸요.  동접자 20명짜리 라이센스가 1년에 20만원인가 밖에 안할 거에요
<autowiz> 확실히 제대로 쳬계적으로 하시네요
<autowiz> 간혹 회사 공유기 vpn 을 쓰기도 하고그러는데
<autowiz> OpenVPN-AS 도 내년쯤엔 고려를 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참고로 OpenVPN-AS는 윈도우 맥 리눅스 클라이언트 지원해줍니다
<Work^Seony> 즉, 거의 모든 개인용 컴퓨터는 다 접속할 수 있어요
<autowiz> 탐나는군요~ ^^
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/06/27/0200000000AKR20170627095100009.HTML
<bridgebot> <draco> 외계인 이야기는 페이크뉴스였네요
<jason_KR> 저도 구글 2중 인증, 사용한지 오래됐는데...(그런데, 별 자료는 없다는 것이 또 함정)
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<LucyDoDo> 기숙사 인터넷이 너무 별로라서 KT 라인을 추가로 넣었는데 괜찮네요
<bluedusk> 어 ssk-key 인증에 google otp 먹히나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 됩니다
<bluedusk> 헐.. 제가 한 4~5년전에 할때는 안되었었는데... 내가 못한거였나.;
<jason_KR> update or upgrade 됐을?
<ircCloud^Seony> 4-5년 전이면 OTP를 쓰는 사람 자체가 몇 없던 시절 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 전 국내은행 OTP 쓴지는 그보다 훨씬 더 오래됐고, 구글 otp는....언제부터 써나~ ?
<jason_KR> 통과 쩝
<samahui> 이상하게 한번에 접속이 안되네요
<samahui> 꼭 실행 시켰다가 껐다 다시 실행해야 접속되네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<soyeomul> 양파작업했더니 허리가 뻐근하네여~
<soyeomul> 스슬 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 수거여~~~~~~~
<samahui_TpC> 자러 가다니 부럽네요
<samahui_ws> 전 이제 본격적으로 시작이요
<samahui_ws> 어서오세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요.  요즘 허리 건강 때문에 땅바닥에서 자기 시작했는데, 이유는 모르겠찌만 새벽 4시 40분인데 잠이 깨버렸네요
<samahui_ws> 버릇이겠죠... 인체시계가 일정시간 한번 일어나기 시작하면 계속 그렇게 반복시키더라고요
<samahui_ws> 전 그래서 요즘 6시만되면 시계없이 자동 기상 입니다
<samahui_ws> 일어나지 말고 그대로 더 주무세요
<samahui_ws> 전 이만 자러 갑니다~ 내일을 위해~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-28
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오늘도 활기차게 화이팅 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> https://review.gluster.org/#/c/17636/1
<PotatoGim> 드디어 처음으로 리뷰 요청을 받아봤...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 오옷 멋진 감자다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> mem-pool disable 버그는 우연히 찾아진건가?
<autowiz_> 어떤 경우에 mem-pool disable 해야할려나? 성능 하락이 있을텐데 아마도 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 17.04 에서 apt install nmap 하니까 혼자서 abort 해버리네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아 죄송합니다 한대만 그렇네요
<autowiz_> 뭔가 다른이유가 있나봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 네, 코드 분석 중이었는데 우연히...ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> GlusterFS에서는 멀티 스레드를 사용하지 않는 경우에는 비활성화가 됩니다 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> apt install abort 해버리면 보통은 업데이트 해놓은 리포가 너무 오래되서인 경우가 대부분인지라 그냥 apt-get update 하시면 해결 될 겁니다
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jason_KR> auto wiz_: 로그'던가~ 뭐 있는데...그 파일 하나만 지워도 되요. 그 파일이 뭐더라~ 검색하면 금방 나와요.
<autowiz_> 오~ 임수다~ 방가방가
<autowiz_> 재순님 감사합니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
<Seony> jason_KR, 윈튼 마설리스 라고 재즈 트럼펫 연주자 아세요?
<jason_KR> 헉! 답글이 유실됐다?     "아뇨, 몰랐어요"
<Seony> 노래 하나 유튜브에서 들어봤는데 너무 맘에 들어서 뿅 갔네요 ㅎㅎ.  앨범 사야겠어요.  지금 보니까 제가 찾던 재즈음악은 피아노가 아니라 트럼펫 연주를 메인으로 하는 재즈였나봐요...
<Seony> 들어본 건 이거에요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WZz2-i_90o
<jason_KR> 찾고 있었는데...감사
<Seony> 근데 이런 장르를 블루스라고 하나요?
<jason_KR> 옙
<Seony> 그럼, 제가 찾던 음악은 재즈가 아니라 블루스였군요..
<jason_KR> 하하하하  저도 그럴 쭐 알았어요.
<Seony> 알앤비라고 하는게 바로 리듬 앤 블루스의 약자로 알고있는데, 요즘 한국에서 말하는 알앤비 가수랑 제가 좋아하는 블루스랑은 아주 많이 다르네요
<jason_KR> 그쵸, 완전 딴판
<Seony> 솔직히 저는 알앤비 싫어하거든요
<jason_KR> 원조 R&B 는 참 좋아요.
<jason_KR> 요즘 한국 R&B 는 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아예 새로운 장르로 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 이 윈튼 마설리스라고 하는 분 무지 유명하시군요
<Seony> 다른 것도 찾아서 듣고있는데 진짜 제가 찾던 "재즈"음악이네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 소울 soul 도 들어 보세요~
<Seony> 비슷한 장르에요?
<jason_KR> 옙
<Seony> 그럼 연주자 이름이나 곡 추천 좀 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유튜브에서 찾아서 들어보겠습니다
<jason_KR> 명연주자+명곡은      소울,불루스,째즈       쟝르를 넘나들죠.
<Seony> 제가 어릴 때 피아노를 좀 해서, 특히 조지윈스턴을 매일 끼고 살다시피 했거든요. 그래서 피아노 연주는 좀 질려서 안듣는 편이에요
<Seony> 특히 조지 윈스턴 앨범 중에서 앨범 제목에 계절 나오는 애들은 거의 다 연주할 줄도 알았구요...
<Seony> 지금은 머리는 기억하는데 몸이 아마 까먹었을듯 싶네요...
<jason_KR> 하하하 아니면, 몸은 격하는데, 머리가 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 예전에 연주하던 조지 윈스턴 곡들 떠올리면 건반 위치나 그런건 다 기억하는데, 막상 건반에 손을 올리면 건반 길이나 간격 등등을 손이 못따라가는거 보고 많이 까먹었다 싶더라구요...
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<LucyDoDo> 드디어 내일이 출국입니다ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 축하드립니다. ;) 어디로 가시죠? 일본이셨던가?
<jason_KR> 후꼬카 ? ㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 넵ㅋㅋ 맞습니다
<LucyDoDo> 후쿠오카
<LucyDoDo> 월말에 여행을 가니깐 이것저것 해결하고 가야 하는 일들이 많아서 힘들었네요..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 도도 하이~
<LucyDoDo> autowiz_: 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 몇일날 출발이야?
<autowiz_> 언제 돌아오남?
<LucyDoDo> 내일 10시에 뜨고 7월 3일 밤 22시 30분에 돌아옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그래그래 조심히 다녀오고~ 재미있게 지내다가와~ ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 넵ㅎㅎ 조심히 다녀오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 거~ 페이스북 내용중 인공지능끼리 진화하고, 인간을 배제한 언어를 생산하고.... 무섭네요. 게다가 훼이크까지 양산한다면?
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 공대생도 드디어 새침때기 인공지능 여자친구를 사귈수있는거죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 스카이넷 등장 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ 스카이넷이 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 터미네이터에서 세계를 멸망시킨 A.I
<imsu> 오잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 오 스카이넷이 그런거였군요
<LucyDoDo> 문화 테러리스트라.. 터미네이터도 본 적이 없네요....
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 스카이넷이 어디에 등장했다는 거에용? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 어휴~ (문화)테러  강력분자 두 분 납셨네~ ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: http://v.media.daum.net/v/20170626155605324?f=m&rcmd=rn
<imsu> jason_KR: ㅋㅋㅋ 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 아 이기사 본건데 이게 스카이넷이었구낭~~ ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 아니 당연히 그게 스카이넷은 아니고
<jason_KR> 그게 스카이넷이 아니고..........(저 답답해 주글꺼 같음 ㅠㅠ) ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 드립치는 걸 진짜로 받아들이는 저 센스 어떡할거야
<imsu> 음??.. 저 어디 무인도에 떨어진 기분이에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 내가 임수 드립에 넘어간겨?
<imsu> 사실.....
<imsu> (무슨 말하는지 잘 못알아 먹겠다는....)
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이런 기분..이에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜 저게 드립인가..
<jason_KR> 저 항복, 빠지겠음. ㅎ
<imsu> 부터 이해가 안가서...
<imsu> 이해력이 부족한 사람은 역시.. 힘들군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 아니 그러면, 알파고 등장했을 때 이제 인간이 곧 기계한테 지배받을 수도 있겠다는 기사 뜨면 그걸 진짜 믿을 거야?
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 전원코드 해결이 안되서 ㅋㅋㅋ 안믿어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 대화 중간에 와서 이해가 안되나 봐요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> AI : 인간을 분석해 봤더니...그냥 똥이랑 악플 만드는 기계다. 에휴. 저것들 어떻게 하지.
<samahui_ws> 인공지능이 자체적 언어를 만들 수 있고 이를 인간이 인지 혹은 이해를 못하는 수준으로 간다면 인간이 기계(AI)를 통제 하고 있다고 보기 어렵다 이내용이죠.
<samahui_ws> 거기다 결과를 위해서 수단을 가리지도 포기하지도 않는 다는 점에서 목적을 위해 어떤 짓이든 할 수 있고 위 내용처럼 자신들만의 세계를 만들어 내던가 방법을 강구하는데 이게 인간에게 해악이 될수 있다 이소리...
<samahui_ws> 뭐 주위를 하고 통제 가능한 모델로 가야 하는게 맞기는 한데... 저 몇가지 사실만으로 너무 많이 나가서 꼭 스카이넷 수준과 인간말살 목적으로 가는 괴물이라도 나온듯이 몰아가는건 드랍이긴하죠
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 텔레비전이 나오면 책은 사라질 것이라고 말하는 느낌이에요. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전자책이 나온 지금도 책은 멀쩡하게 있죠
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 그나저나 어나미무스가 나사 해킹해서 외계인 어쩌구 비밀을 알았다고 나온 기사..
<pchero_work> 엄청 기대했는데.. -_-;;; 거짓이라고 나왔네요.
<soyeomul> 오늘도 양파 캐는거 작업했어요
<soyeomul> 요즘 계속 양파 감자 캐는거 해왔었는데..
<soyeomul> 밭일을 하고 앉아있으니 잡념이 안생기더이다..
<soyeomul> 무념무상
<soyeomul> 송아지 설사로 쪼매 빡셌는데.. 어제 링겔 두통 꼽고 살려내었어요
<soyeomul> 지금 그 송아지는 어미젖빨고 볏짚도 먹으며 놀고 있어요 다행..
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 듣기만해도 기분 좋네요. :)
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 밭일을 하고있으면 정말 잡념이 안생기는데.. 사리라는게 이렇게 생기나 싶더이다..
<soyeomul> 허리가 대신 뻐근하구요;
<soyeomul> 아 송아지가 뽀인트인가..
<soyeomul> 네 송아지 저도 너무 기쁘요
<soyeomul> 송아지 한마리가 논 열 마지기 가치..
<soyeomul> 이맥스 org모드를 쓰시는분 여기 계실까요
<soyeomul> 하도 이맥스 자체가 접근의 벽이 높아서 그런지.. 블로그나 인터넷에도 한국분은 잘 없더라구여
<soyeomul> M-x org-version
<soyeomul> 하니까 에러라네요
<pchero_work> ;)
<soyeomul> 핵핵
<soyeomul> 뭔가 랙이 걸렸나바요
<pchero_work> 이맥스는 접근이 힘든 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> 저도 딱히 필요성을 못느껴서..
<soyeomul> 오 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 이런 대화 처음입니다
<pchero_work> 헉.. ^^;;
<soyeomul> 맨날 저 혼자 말하다 자러갔는데
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<pchero_work> 아얄씨가 답장 받기가 좀 힘들죠.
<soyeomul> 음 org 모드라는거를 공부해서 뭔가 글을 쓰보고 싶었어요 소자료도 정리하고
<pchero_work> 위키는 어떠신가요?
<pchero_work> 개인적으로 미디어 위키 설치해서 쓰고 있는데, 내용 정리 하기에는 정말 좋더군요.
<soyeomul> 위키로 테이블도 만들 수 있너요?
<pchero_work> 네. 가능하지만 많이 불편합니다.
<soyeomul> 아하..
<pchero_work> 저도 가능한 테이블은 안 만드면서 사용중이에요.
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> org 로 html/pdf/latex 등으로 변환이 가능하다는점이 무척 끌렸어요
<pchero_work> rst 파일 같네요.
<soyeomul> rst 가 믄지 모르지만 고개는 끄덕여집니다?
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 내일도 밭일 소일
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<samahui_ws> ORG면 일종의 txt편집기모드...
<samahui_ws> 주로 개발작업 중 주요 메모나 주석으로 달아놓기 애매한것들 정리하던 그런기능이였던거 같은데요...
<samahui_ws> 이걸로 아예 문서 작성을 하는가 보군요
<PotatoGim> 감자... 캐는...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 트럼펱보다는 색소폰이요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_ws> 그런 무슨 이야기인지 몰라도 전 클라리넷 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 티스퀘어 자주 듣습니다
<drake_kr> Limbo 재밌네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 림보가 플탐은 좀 짧아요.  아무래도 가격도 싸다보니 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그런종류 게임은 누구 시켜놓고 훈수질하는 맛이 있을듯한..
<drake_kr> 뭐 플레이타임 늘리려면 반복퀘 좀 집어넣으면 되지 않을까요 욕은 먹겠지만 ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 시켜 놓고 훈수 보다는... 야구나 축구 게임으로 직접 우정파괴를...
<samahui_ws> 위닝시리즈 사다놓고 몇일만 먼저하면 확실히 처음 하는 사람보다는 잘하게 되거든요. 그상태로 1:1 붙어서 처참하게 밟아주면... 자동 우정파괴게임!
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-29
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 요즘 엑스컴 하는데 정말 재밌긴 재밌네요.  안해보신 분 꼭 해보세요.   컴퓨터 사양 딸리시면 1부터 해보시구요.  1은 스마트폰이나 태블릿 버전도 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 시커먼 게임은 취향이 아니라서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 뭔가 파괴!! 를 하는 게임이 좋은데, 이제 늙어서 손이 느리다보니 제가 파괴당하는게 문제 -_-
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스컴은 손이 빨라야하는 게임이 아닌데요. 정반대에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 머리가 겁나 좋아야하는 게임이에요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 네. 저도 그래서 엑스컴은 아니고, 다른 턴방식 게임들 하고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/wormhole-fast-secure-way-send-files-users-cli
<bridgebot> <draco> 이거 써보신 분 있나요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 파일 전송하는 툴 같아보이네요
<jason_KR> 웜홀' 편하고 안전하지만, 탁월해 보이지는 않네요.
<jason_KR> 웜홀' 편하고 안전하지만, SCP 대비 탁월해 보이지는 않네요.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 개인간에 간단히 주고받기 편해 보이네요 scp 같은 경우는 보낼 곳의 주소가 노출되어 있거나 받는 대상이랑 같은 네트워크에 있어야 하지 않나요?
<jason_KR> 같은 네트웍에 있지 않아도 됩니다.
<autowiz_> NAT 뒤에 있는경우 이럴때는 불편하긴 하지요
<autowiz_> 포트포워딩을 하던가 중계 서버를 거치던가 해야하니까
<autowiz_> 특히 둘다 NAT 뒤에 있는경우에요
<autowiz_> 하지만 저도 기본적으로는 잘 안쓸거같습니다. VPN 을 쓰거나 git 을 쓰거나 , 같은 대역안에서만 작업을 하게 되거든요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ssh를 대체할 정도로 좋은 프로토콜이 나오지 않는 이상, ssh 대신 쓸 것 같진 않아보이는군요
<autowiz_> Seony SHell    인거지요~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> Seony Shell Hahaha
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz_> 오~ 임수다~
<imsu> autowiz_: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz_: 행님 너무 집요하신거 아입니까~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 미안하다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 내가 좀 끈질겨서 ㅜㅜ  이제 안그럴께~
<autowiz_> 자주만 와다오~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz_: ㅋㅋㅋ 어떻게 반응해야할지 이젠 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 벌써 gg 선언하신 겁니까
<autowiz_> 몇달인지 몇년인지 저도 잊어버렸는데 이제 그만 오~ 임수도 놓아줄 때가 된거같아요~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하이 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 소여물님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 꾸벅 위즈님!
<soyeomul> 오늘은 울진군 농업인 체육대회 있다고 해서 점심묵고 그기 댕겨올라고요
<autowiz_> 다음주에도 일월화 비가 온다는거 같은데
<autowiz_> 해갈이 많이 되어야 할텐데요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 울진군엔 비소식이 하루라..
<soyeomul> 하여간 관심 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 교보문고나 종로서적 등 큰 서점에 org 책 있을까요
<soyeomul> 내생에 콤푸타 관련 책에 돈을 주고 사고픈게 처음 생겼어요
<soyeomul> org
<autowiz_>  org 책이 뭔가요?
<soyeomul> 이맥스 org 모드요
<soyeomul> 저걸로 문서 작성이 가능하고 html/pdf/latex 등으로도 변환이 가능하대서
<autowiz_> 아하 emacs 군요
<soyeomul> 무자게 관심이 많아요
<soyeomul> 옙
<soyeomul> 야기하는동안 밥을 다먹고 이제 나가야될 시간
<soyeomul> 위즈님과 모두들 즐 점심하시구요
<soyeomul> 또 뵐께요~
<samahui_ws> ORG모드 검색해보면 문법 있을건데.. 그 문법만 알면 그다지 힘들거 없을겁니다
<samahui_ws> 예전에 메모기능으로 쓰긴 했었는데
<samahui_ws> 요즘은 다른 개발툴을 많이 써서 emacs 자체를 안쓰니 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 그냥 txt일건데 그걸로 문서작성을 하시려고요? 그냥 문서 작성은 리브레로...
<samahui_ws> 맛점들 하세요
<samahui_ws> 말하고 보니 나가셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz_: emacs org 는 짱이쥬~ ㅋㅋㅋ 한글 자간만 좀 잘 되었더라도 많이 쓸텐데 아쉬움이 .. ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 오~ imsu 모처럼 아는 부분이 나왔다? ㅎ
<jason_KR> 오~ imsu 모처럼 공감하신다? ㅎ
<autowiz_> 크어~ ㅜㅜ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jason_KR: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ org로 이 것저것 해보다가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다만....... 회사에서 안쓰니까 나만 쓰게 되고 결국 안쓰게 되고 .... 시간지나니 다 까먹고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> hi~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<drake_kr> 간만에 잔업이네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 전 방금 소여물 다 주고 송아지 설사약 먹이고 집에 왔어요
<soyeomul> 저녁까지 먹어써요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제부로 접한 블루스 듣느라 잠자는게 싫을 정도로 너무 좋네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> https://youtube.com/watch?v=d6k8yCPpwxg
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 피시해로님은 나가셨구나...
<soyeomul> 아니넹
<soyeomul> 피시할리님이 나가셨고 피시해로님은 계시구낭
<soyeomul> 피시해로님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> org 책 주문했어요~
<soyeomul> the org mode 7 reference manual
<soyeomul> 교보문구 통해 친구가 인터넷으로 해줬어요
<soyeomul> 아고 밥을 묵었는게 얹혔나바요 사살 아프네여;
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 수고하세여~~~~~~
<drake_kr> 요즘 시장에 그래픽카드 물량이 없군요..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 0.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-30
<jason_KR> Work^Seo ny: 덕분에 잘 듣습니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 시장에 그래픽카드가 없는데...중고 잘못 사면 채굴노예 살까봐. 그냥 기다리는 중입니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 옥자 봤는데... 슈퍼돼지라고 키우는데 10년이나 걸리네요. 생산성이 별로일것 같은 ㅋㅋㅋ 일반 돼지 20배나 걸리니.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 저는 배양육 상업화되서 나오면 그거 먹을 겁니다 ㅎㅎ.  뭐 제가 열성적인 환경운동가나 동물애호가는 아니지만...
<soyeomul> 덥네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 서니님이 배양육을 말씀하시니 갑자기 이게 연상되었어요 https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%98%A5%EA%B3%A0%EA%B8%B0
<soyeomul> 모두들 더위 조심하셔요~~~
<bridgebot> <draco> 주중이야 회사전기로 더위를 피하지만, 주말엔 죽어납니다
<karrion> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<karrion> 질문좀 하나 드려도 될까요?
<karrion> cli에서도 그래픽 출력이 가능한가요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ssh 데몬 otp 같은거나 kryptonite 설정 터미널에서 할때 터미널에 QR 코드가 출력되는데 그런걸 보면 어느정도 가능은 하지 않을까 싶네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://sukso96100.github.io/blogimgs/IMG_20170615_173530.jpg
<karrion> 아하
<karrion> 감사합니다!
<bridgebot> <youngbin> caca 라는 것을 이용해서 출력이 가능한가 보네요 http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/libcaca
<bridgebot> <draco> http://v.media.daum.net/v/20170630111255568
<bridgebot> <draco> 안습
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 건설노조
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 지나가고있어요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 차막히니까 조심하세요...
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 해커에게 왜 돈을 ㅡㅡ;;; 당연히 복구 안할텐데;;
<bridgebot> <draco> 비트코인 일부 주고 키 몇개 받아서 복구되는거 확인하고, 하는 식으로 반복했다던데
<bridgebot> <draco> 완벽히는 안되었나 보네요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 이거
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 해커도
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 신용이있어야 하는거라
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 왠만하면 복호화되고 키줘요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 그래서 진짜 복호화되는지 보여주려고 몇개는 무료로 복호화 시켜줘요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 문제는 왠만한 해커들이 랜섬웨어를 제대로 만들지 못하는거죠..
<bridgebot> <draco> 글쵸. 해당 서버 제일 잘아는 서버 관리자도 백업스크립트 같은거 짜다가 실수로 빼먹고 그러는데 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 모르는 넘이 자동으로 백업하고 암호화하고 다 지워버려...하고 짠게 완벽할리가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걔네들도 돈 벌려면 복호화 잘 되야죠
<autowiz> 먹튀를 목표로 잡고 있으면 굳이 잘 안되도 상관없겠지만 . 정말 돈주니까 복호화 잘 되더라 하면 , 돈을 더 벌 수 있을지도 모르겠네요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 그래서
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> tor사용하는법이랑
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 비트코인 구매하는법
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 등등
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> QnA도 운영해요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 띵동
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> pdf 를 text로 바꾸려고하는데
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 단나누기가 되어있어서
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 그대로 안바뀌는데
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 어떻게 해야할까요?
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 생각해낸건 html로 바꾼다음에 좌표값으로 왼쪽처리하고 오른쪽처리하려하는데..
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> pdf 면 권한문제땜에 jpg로 한뒤에 OCR 돌리지않나요....?
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> pdf파일 중에는 제한걸려있는게 많던데;;
<bridgebot> <draco> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/draco/F635SQ59D/img_20170701_005527.jpg / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F635SQ59D-5781d17705 - 우분투 쓰려고 랩톱 켰는데...실수로 윈도우10 부팅. 다시 리부팅하려고 하니 업데이트. 30분째 준비중이라며 빙글빙글 거리네요...
<bridgebot> <draco> 역시 윈도우 업데이트는 짜능나요 ㅎㅎㅎ 저거 업데이트 하는 시간에 우분투는 새로 설치도 가능할듯
<bridgebot> <draco> 아 끝났다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-01
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 무한동그라미;;
<DarkCircle> ID로 나오는게 원래 대화 ID가 아닌가 흠 ...
<drake_kr> 무한 츠쿠요미
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 무한루프 .....
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<PotatoGim> 드디어 바이크를 고쳤네요...
<PotatoGim> 근데 장마...
<autowiz> 바이크
<autowiz> 조심조심 타야함~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 네, 항상 긴장하면서 타고 있습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 도로의 무법자들이 너무 많아서 아슬아슬할 때가 많지만...
<autowiz> 안전 장비들은 필수~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안전 장비하니까 이제 헬맷을 좀 좋은 걸로 바꾸고 싶은데... 총알이 없네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 총알 없을땐 대출을 ...   농담이고
<PotatoGim> 큭...ㅜ
<autowiz> 헬멧이 정말 부딧힐때 마다 안쪽에 손상이 가서 나중되면 제 기능을 못하게 된다고 하더라고.  심한 충격받은 헬멧은 버리는걸로~
<autowiz> 눈, 손 , 머리는 꼭 보호해야함~ ㅜㅜ 지금 돈좀 들이는게 장기적으로 큰돈 나가는걸 막는길 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 감자는 오늘도 회사? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 고생하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니면 바이크 고치고 집?
<autowiz> 토요일 이라서 그런지 몸이 좀 다운되네요
<PotatoGim> 고치고 사무실에 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 너무 열심히 하는거 아닌감?
<autowiz> 뭐 남말할 처지는 아니지만서두 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 할 수 있을 때 뽕을 뽑으려구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뽕 이 참 시리즈로 길게도 나왔었지 .. 쿨럭 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-02
<soyeomul> 크롬북에다 스마트폰 연결해서 사진 폴더를 복사하고 있습니다
<soyeomul> 딸래미랑 집사람이랑 간만에 만나서 대구 수목원 다녀왔어요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 먼 길이었나요?
<soyeomul> 쓰레기 매립장 매꾸어서 수목원을 만들어 놨는데 기대했던 것보다 너무 좋았어요
<soyeomul> 예
<soyeomul> 울진 - 서울 - 대구 - 울진
<soyeomul> 요렇게 경로를 잡아서 이틀 동안 운전만 했네요
<soyeomul> 아 다시.. 울진 서울 울진 대구 울진
<soyeomul> 스마트폰을 우분투에서 읽으려면 뭔가 특별한 설정을 해둬야 하는건가요
<soyeomul> 자동으로 못읽어서 크롬북(크롬os)에서 스마트폰을 스캔하고 있어요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 잠시만요 제꺼로 해볼 께요.
<soyeomul> 사진을 지금 크롬os 에서 구글 드라이브로 업로드 중이어요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안드로이드는 우분투에서 MTP 지원해서 연결해고 폰에서 데이터 전송 모드로 하면 바로 폰에 있는 파일 탐색/읽기/쓰기 가능할 거에요
<soyeomul> 그럼.. 제 우분투가 2% 설정이 부족한가바요 crouton 으로 설치된거라 그런가바요
<soyeomul> 12.04 크롬북에 설치된 우분투..
<soyeomul> 일단 용빈님과 fmowl님 코맨트 감사합니다;
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아마 14.04 쯤은 되어야 MTP 사용이 가능한 것으로 알고 있어요
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 12.04 쓰는 전 원시인 인가바여
<soyeomul> 이맥스 판번호도 23
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 자기가 좋아하는 버전을 쓸뿐입니다.
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 원시인은 아니죠
<bridgebot> <fmowl> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 집에 있는 콤푸타가 크롬북 1대, 안드로이드 스마트폰 2대 끝.
<soyeomul> 크롬북 1대는 조카 선물로 나가고..
<soyeomul> 대구 수목원, 정말 좋더이다 서울 난지 생태 공원 만큼 좋았어요
<soyeomul> 딸래미랑 집사람 모두다 만족해하고 좋아하는 모습에 저도 덩달아 행복이 이건가 느껴질정도로
<soyeomul> 좋았어요
<soyeomul> 가족간엔 수목원이나 식물원 좋은거 같아요
<soyeomul> ctrl+alt+shift+<-/-> 로 크롬os 와 우분투 사이에 왔다갔다 하면서 사진도 업로드하고 채팅도 하고 하니 잼있네요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 오, 그거 어떻게 해요?
<soyeomul> 크롬북에다 우분투 설치한 후에 우분투와 크롬os 창을 서로 왔다갔다 할 수 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 그때 쓰는 자판조합이 ctrl+alt+shift+<-/-> 라고 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 지금 따라하니깐 되네요
<soyeomul> 싱기방기
<soyeomul> 규리 딸래미 사진 업로드 끝.
<soyeomul> 와 밀린 숙제를 한 느낌이네요 총 120여장..
<soyeomul> 크롬북 마다 저 화면 전환 자판조합이 쪼매씩 다른거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 제 크롬북은 아주 옛날거라서
<soyeomul> 2011년 5월 30일, Alex 라는 코드네임을 가진 삼성 크롬북입니다
<soyeomul> 참고문헌: https://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-information-for-chrome-os-devices
<soyeomul> 조카에게 선물로 준 크롬북은 2016년 9월 6일 생, 코드네임 Elm, 에이서 크롬북. 13인치.
<soyeomul> 많이 시간이 흘렀네요
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼게요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-25
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 좋은 월요일 입니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<youngbin_> 오늘 밤 11시~12시 쯤 (한국시간) 오픈 인프라 데이 코리아 2018 초청장 코드를 배부할 예정입니다. 자세한 사항은 포럼 공지를 확인 바랍니다. https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&p=128062#p128062
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 초청장 코드는 메일링 리스트를 통해서 배부되니, 초청장 코드를 원하시면 메일링 리스트를 가입해 두시기 바랍니다
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-26
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 평일 행사는 패스....
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 비가 꽤 오는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> rpm 으로만 나온 프로그램이 있는데
<autowiz> 우분투에 rpm 을 설치해서 rpm 으로 설치하는게 나을까요 deb 로 변환 해서 설치하는게 나을까요? ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 비오는제주의 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 변환하지않고 설치가 가능한가요?ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 전 안전하게 변환 후 설치 추천드립니당
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> rpm 컨버팅 안해도 설치는 가능합니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오픈 인프라데이 초청장 필요하신분 안께시나요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안계시나요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 집사람하고 규리-수아 딸래미들 쏘렌토에 태우고 서울 데려다주고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 오늘부터 장마시작인지 비가 억수로 쏟아붓더라구요
<soyeomul> 그동안 송아지 더 태어나서 지금 송아지들이 막 우사 바깥으로 안으로 돌아댕기는데 정신없네요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/hanwoo/blob/master/000jgh.txt 깃랩으로 옮기고서 태어난 송아지들 정리해봤어요
<soyeomul> 깃랩이 깃헙이랑 비슷한데 파일업로드 동작방식이 쪼매 다르더라구요
<soyeomul> 깃헙은 같은 파일이 올라가면 덮어
<soyeomul> 씌우는 반면 깃랩은 같은 파일이 올라가면 같은파일이 있다고 거부하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 깃랩에서 파일을 갱신할때는 "replace 파일" 쓰고 있어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 깃랩에서 이제 소자료 정리하고 있다는거 신고합니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-27
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 한사람에게 신뢰를 얻는다는게 송아지를 키워올려서 어른소 만드는것만큼 빡시네여
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 소여물님~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 엇 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘 우리나라 16강 갑니다 모두 응원해주세요~
<soyeomul> 후다닥
<razGon_rAinyJJ> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-28
<bridgebot> <draco> 부지런하시다
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<dev_koo> hi
<dev_koo> anybody here?
<bridgebot> <kimej> hi
<dev_koo> Where R U from sir?
<dev_koo> 아 한국채널인가요
<bridgebot> <kimej> Korea
<ircCloud^Seony> it's korean channel.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 넹
<dev_koo> 하나 여쭈어봐도 괜찮나요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 넵
<dev_koo> 우분투 소스? 깃 주소 같은거 여쭙고 싶습니다. 커밋하고 싶은게 있는데.. 어디서 보는지 몰라서요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음 리눅스는 Git으로 관리한다는 말을 들어본적 있는것같긴한데 우분투는 잘 모르겠네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> Launchpad 에서 VCS 는 Bzr 사용합니다. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<dev_koo> 아, 감사합니다!!
<bridgebot> <draco> https://9to5google.com/2018/06/27/google-platinum-member-linux-foundation/
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-29
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 음 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 우분투와 무관합니다만(?) macOS Mojave를 설치했는데
<bridgebot> <kimej> slack폰트가 작아져버렸네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 슬랙만 글꼴이 작은거면 Ctrl+Shift+= 하면 되죠 뭐
<ircCloud^Seony> phpmymyadmin에서 에러메시지가 계속 떠서 도저히 쓸 수 없는 상태인데, phpmyadmin 말고 괜찮은 SQL 프로그램 좀 추천해주세요
<ircCloud^Seony> Valentina Studio 8이라는 프리 소프트웨어가 있는데, 이건 뭔가 반응이 느려서 못쓰겠네요...
<autowiz> 웹으로 돌아가야하나요?
<autowiz> DBeaver 가 여러가지 DB 지원도 하고 쓸만하긴 했던거 같습니다.
<bridgebot> <noel> 저도 DBeaver 한표 던져 봅니다.
<autowiz> webmin 이라는것도 있는데 이건 뭐 백업 설정 이런건 다 좋은데 sql 문을 직접 실행 할 수 있는지 모르겠네요.
<autowiz> 사실 webmin 은 DB 전용이 아니라 리눅스 서버에서 돌아가는 데몬들 상당수 지원하긴 하는데 DB 전용으로 쓰기엔 오히려 안좋을 수 도 있을거같습니다.
<autowiz> https://doxfer.webmin.com/Webmin/MySQL_Database_Server#Executing_SQL_commands
<ircCloud^Seony> phpmyadmin 쓰는 이유가, 걍 그게 손에 익어서 쓰는 거거든요...
<autowiz> 있다고 합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> mysql workbench라고 오라클에서 나오는 툴이 있느넫,
<ircCloud^Seony> 왠지 오라클 꺼라고 해서 쓰기가 싫더라구요
<autowiz> 오라클은 좀 싫지요 아무래도 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 자바에서 벗어나질 못해서 문제지만 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> phpmyadmin이 쓰기 편해서 좋은데, 얼마 전부터 에러가 나더니 이게 ignore all을 아무리 눌러도 무시가 안되요
<ircCloud^Seony> 페이지 변경될 때마다 계속 뜨니까 짜증나더라구요
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 dbeaver 쓰다가 회사 윈도우데탑에서 자바런타임 꼬여서 강종되는 문제 생겨서 회사서는 heidiSQL 쓰고 있죠.
<bridgebot> <draco> 자바런타임이 가끔 윈도우에서 꼬이던데 왜 그런지 모르겠어요
<bridgebot> <draco> phpmyadmin 한창 잘 쓰다가 요즘은 안쓰네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 깃헙 계정을 드뎌 오늘 폭파시켰습니다.
<soyeomul> 그동안 잘 되지 않았던것이... 두번째 칸에다 "the phrase" 를 입력하라는 설명이 전 지금까지 계정 비밀번호를 입력하는건 줄 알았는데... 아니더라구요
<soyeomul> "the phrase" 는 계정의 비밀번호가 아니라.. 바로 "delete my account" 였습니다. 즉 두번째 빈칸에는 "delete my account" 를 그대로 입력하는것이었어요. 지금은 성공했습니다.
<soyeomul> 깃헙 계정 이제 사라졌습니다. 깃랩으로 쭈우욱 가려구요~
<soyeomul> 감사합니다^^^
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-30
<SunGyo> 혹시 angularjs 만져보신 분 계신가요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 아 망했다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 1. 서버에 새 하드 붙이고, fdisk 한 뒤, mkfs 로 포멧함 2. 마운트 설정한 경로에 cd 로 이동했더니 이동되길래, 파일 복사 시작 3. 갑자기 / 루트가 용량 full 되버림????? 4. 이게 사실은 마운트 안된거였음. 마운트 안되었는데 왜 이동은 되고 복사가 되냐!!! 5. 루트에 실제 파일은 없는데 full. .... 이거 어떻게 해결하지??? 6.
<bridgebot> 망한 듯?
<bridgebot> <kimej> dd를 이용하면 디스크에 일부만 포맷을 할 수 있지 않을까 싶은데말이죠
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-01
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비오는 일요일, 그리고 내일은 태풍 오는 월요일
<soyeomul> 낮잠 자다가 갑자기 일어나서 접속해봤어요~
<soyeomul> 아따따 소여물 주러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 저희 성당에 홍진경 놀러와서 가까이서 봤는데, 티비랑 똑같더군요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-24
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요. 즐거운 월요일입니다.^^
<autowiz> 월요병 없는 월요일 되세요 ~~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-25
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 활기찬 하루입니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 화요일 아침 인사드립니다^^
<soyeomul> 원격 grep 어제 테스트 해보니 2011년 11월 9일 로그에 UTF-8 이 아닌 라틴-1 으로 된 문자열이 중간에 섞여 있어서,,,
<soyeomul> 파이썬3.7 subprocess "text=True" 옵션이 안먹혔씁니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 text=True 를 제거하고 subprocess communicate() 를 적용해서 해결봤씁니다
<soyeomul> 예전에 서니님에게 배운 communicate() 정말 유용하게 써먹고 있어요~
<soyeomul> 3일후 7213 깐돌 옮겨야겠어요;;
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/download/file.php?id=15178
<soyeomul> sys.argv[1] 을 "" 로 둘러싸니깐 먹히네요
<soyeomul> 신기하네요;;;
<soyeomul> 저 로그를 통해서 2011년 11월달에도 한글입력기가 화두였다는 사실 알고갑니다;;
<soyeomul> 어소세여~ 뽀빠이님~
<soyeomul> 농협을 사칭한 랜섬웨어 메일 같은 메일이 날라왔씁니다
<soyeomul> 계좌 이체 내역.alz 첨부되어 있고요 그거 확인해보랍니다
<soyeomul> 그런데 보낸 사람은 농협 주소가 아닙니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 그냥 조용히 놔뒀습니다
<soyeomul> 구글 콤푸타 엔진에 심어져있는 postfix 메일서버로의 접근 로그 어제 날라왔는데요
<soyeomul> 루마니아에서도 2차례 접근을 했었습니다
<soyeomul> 루마니아 ro
<soyeomul> smtp 25번 포트로의 접근이라 그냥 둡니다
<soyeomul> 아주 오래전에 대학교 댕길때
<soyeomul> 리눅스 처음으로 깔았는데... 그게 레드핫이었나.. 기억 가물가물
<soyeomul> 2000년 겨울에서 2001년 초봄이었을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 루마니아에서 제가 방금 깐 서버로 접속해서 wall 메시지 날리더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 대학교 전산실에서 저를 막 면담하고 그랬던 적이 있네요..
<soyeomul> 우어어 20년이 지난 이야기네여~
<soyeomul> wall 인지.. talk 인지.. 하여간 리눅스 터미널로 루마니아 아이의 말이 막 날라왔어요
<lexlove_> 오래된 이야기네요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 네 진짜 오래되었어여
<soyeomul> 그땐 레드핫 깔고 그 다음 무엇을 해야할지 몰라서 터미날 앞에서 고사 지냈찌요
<soyeomul> 책 보며 더듬 더듬 cd ls pwd 막 타이핑 하고헸어요
<soyeomul> cd ..
<soyeomul> cd ..
<soyeomul> cd ..
<soyeomul> 이거 갱장히 마니 쳤어요
<lexlove_> 저는 아마 2003년도에 처음 접해본듯 합니다. ㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 2003년도에 처음으로 freebsd 를 깔았는데...
<soyeomul> 그때 왜 freebsd 로 이사갔느냐 하믄요 그 루마니아 해커가 freebsd는 뚫기가 힘들다고 하소연 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 제 레드핫 서버 뚫고서 저에게 wall 로 그런 이야길 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 근데 지금은 다 옌날 이야기~
<soyeomul> 터미날에서 이야기하는 명령어가 wall 말고 talk 이란거도 잇나요 가물가물
<lexlove_> 전 리눅스 잘 못해요. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 저는 윈도우즈로 밥벌이 하다보니. 하지만 마음은 항상 리눅스에 있죠.
<soyeomul> 아니 irc 들어오면 다 기본기는 다 있으시자나요~
<lexlove_> 여건이 되면 리눅스와 파이썬 공부하고 싶어요.
<lexlove_> 제대로 공부해보고 싶어요
<soyeomul> 아 넵^^ 파이썬 정말 유용합니다
<soyeomul> 문자열 처리에 짱이어요~
<soyeomul> 아 우분투로 찾아보니 talk 프로그램 아직 있네요;;;
<lexlove_> 그렇군요
<lexlove_> 제 블로그를 보니 파이썬 공부하면서 정리해둔 글이 2011년도 작성한 거네요.
<soyeomul> 8년 지났네요~
<lexlove_> 그때부터 공부를 계속 했다면 상당한 실력이 됐을텐데 아쉽네요
<lexlove_> 밥벌이하느라. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 에이 나이 80까지 공부하는게 파이썬인걸요^^^
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 할라요~
<lexlove_> 제 계획은 2-3년 후부터 파이썬 공부할 수 있도록 직업을 바꾸는 거에요.
<lexlove_> 맛있게 드세요
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 2-3년 후...
<soyeomul> 윈도에선 파이썬 안돌아가나요? 이게 궁금하네여
<soyeomul> 계속 우분투에서만 파이썬 연습해서 윈도에 파이썬 돌아가는지 아직 잘 모르겠네여
<soyeomul> 돌아가면 렉스님도 윈도에서 파이썬 짬짬이 공부 할 수 있지 않을까 생각해봤어요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 오늘도 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove_> 윈도우에서 돌아가지요. 회사 업무가 바빠서 못하고 있어요. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 거기에 준비하는 자격증이 있어서 시간이 안나요.
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 준현님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 아 렉스님 넵 알겠어요
<soyeomul> 윈도에선 돌아가지만 회사업무가 너무 바빠서라는 문구 이해가 갑니다 저도... 소일이 무쟈게 바쁘면 정신없이 우사에서만 쳐박혀 일하다가 아얄씨는 한동안 못 들어올때도 있고그래요
<soyeomul> 공감공감
<soyeomul> ibus-hangul 계속 테스트 하다보니깐...
<soyeomul> 그 모체가 되는 ibus 는 누가 만들었나를 찾아보니깐...
<soyeomul> Peng Huang 이 사람... 지금 구글 크롬 프로젝트에서 일하고 있네요~
<soyeomul> 모라도 한개만 빡시게 잘하면 저렇게 좋은데서 일하나바요~
<soyeomul> https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/1fb4edaf534c278a0b7a3150efff8e712c1efe91
<soyeomul> 2019년 2월 19일자로 커밋한 내용 Peng Huang 씨.
<soyeomul> 전 직장은 레드핫이었나바요
<soyeomul> 자세힌 몰라요~
<soyeomul> ibus 히트 친 바람에 구글에서 납치해간거 같은 느낌...
<soyeomul> 주력 언어는 C 와 Python
<soyeomul> 준영님처럼 씨와 파이썬밖에 할 줄 모르는 분...
<soyeomul> 저 두개만 억수로 잘 하면 구글에 납치당하는가바요...
<lexlove_> 부럽네요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 저 사람... 인터넷 찾아봐도 사진이 없어요
<soyeomul> 소심한 사람인가바요
<soyeomul> 실력만 짱짱한 사람
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 믄 교수 얼굴은 튀나오는데 그 사람 아니어요 이름만 똑같고요
<soyeomul> peng huang 만큼 최환진님도 실력이 삐까삐까 한데... 최환진님이 진짜 숨은 제갈/장량
<soyeomul> 아따 커피 또 한잔요~~~
<soyeomul> 슝~
<soyeomul> 음... 중국 북경 정보기술대학교 98학번!
<soyeomul> 모토롤라 -> 레드핫 -> 구글(크롬프로젝트) 이런순으로 일해왔네요;;;
<soyeomul> 현재 구글.
<soyeomul> 프로필에도 사진 없음. 진짜 소심한 사람으로 확인됨.
<soyeomul> 주력 콤푸타 언어 0순위 == 파이썬, 그다음 git, 그다음 C언어.
<soyeomul> 먹고 살라카믄 파이썬에다가 깃 추가해야되나바요
<soyeomul> 개발자로 밥벌이할라카믄... 기본이 파이썬 깃
<soyeomul> 쪼매 더 빡신데로 갈라카믄 씨언어까지...
<soyeomul> 소만 키울라카믄 파이썬 문자열 처리만 할 줄 알면 만고땡~
<soyeomul> https://www.clien.net/service/board/news/13640627
<soyeomul> 군인이 웹서핑 할 기회만 줘도 감지덕지 해야죠 저희땐 군인이 콤푸타 근처에 갈수도 없었어요. 전역 1달전부터 콤푸타를 구경할 수 있었다는...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 요센 병사들 폰 쓰는 시대라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 영빈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 그래서 눈이 높아진거군요
<soyeomul> 하여간 하모니카os 사업선정 축하드립니다!!!
<soyeomul> 하모니카로 웹서핑 하다가 전역후에 자기가 쓰고픈 콤푸타 쓰면 그걸로 족하지 않나 생각되네요
<soyeomul> 제가 정책입안자라면... 그냥 군시설 휴게소 같은곳에 그냥저냥 저가형 크롬북 설치하고 끝낼거 같아요.
<soyeomul> 아 영빈님 곧 점심시간이네요,,, 군인에게 가장 중요한 시간...
<soyeomul> 맛점 하세요~
<soyeomul> 저도 밥묵으러 가야것네요~
<soyeomul> 모두들 존 하루여~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 감자 안녕안녕~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~! ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?   어제 월~오늘 지금까지 대화가 한줄도 없었나요? 아니면, 내 컴 이상?
<soyeomul> 오늘 친구 양파밭에 모를 꼽았습니다. 마지막 논이었어요.
<soyeomul> 그리고 다른 친구 양파도 수확했어요.
<soyeomul> 두 친구 일이 끝나서 당분간은 저의 일만 하면 될거 같아요
<soyeomul> 음... 일이 끝났지만... 두 친구 모두 양파가격이 떨어져서 걱정들 하고 있어요.
<soyeomul> 공판장 시세가 작년에 비해 엄청 내려갔어요
<soyeomul> 파이어폭스 기본 문자셋을 "UTF-8" 로 지정할 수 없나요?
<soyeomul> irclogs 볼때마다 계속 western 으로 처음에 보여주네요 이것을 UTF-8 로 고정시키고 싶은데...
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되셔요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-26
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안넝하세요
<soyeomul> 폰에서 접솝했어요
<soyeomul> 웹챗 디자인 바뀌엇네요
<soyeomul> 친구 양파밭입니다
<soyeomul> 어제 수확하고 오늘은 비닐 걷고있어요
<soyeomul> 비닐걷는 경운기 장비 잠시 고장나서 수리중입
<soyeomul> 니다
<soyeomul> 디자인 바뀌어서 제가 지금 말한것들이 제대로 전달된건지 잘
<soyeomul> 모르겠어요
<soyeomul> 아 살아 있네요
<soyeomul> 비닐걷다가 기계 탈나서 작업이 일시 중단되니 할일이 없어요
<soyeomul> 우어어
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇 서니님 안넝하세요
<soyeomul> 이제 일 시작합니다
<soyeomul> 수거여~~~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 비가 많이 오네요
<autowiz> 오늘 부터 장마라는 말을 듣긴했는데
<autowiz> 비가 오긴 오는군요
<lexlove_> 비가 많이 오고 업무는 개떡같고. 우울한 하루에요.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아 잠이 쏟아지네여
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-27
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~ 비냐리는 목요일 아침 인사 드립니다~
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 반갑스ㅡㅂ니다.  아~ (장마 시작) 남부지방 비 ! 라더니....
<soyeomul> 넨낸 마자여 장마비 같아여 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 하여간 모심기 종료. 양파 수확 종료!
<soyeomul> 이젠 저의 일만 하면 되네여 벼 추수 할때까지요
<jason_KR> 불여우'에서 한글 인코딩값  변경 가능합니다. <-- 수시로 바꿔쓰곤 했는데, 불여우 손 놓은지가 오래되서  지금은 모르겠어요.
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사요
<soyeomul> 근데 그걸 영구히 고정 시킬 수 있는지요...
<soyeomul> 이를테면 https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/01/26/%23ubuntu-ko.txt
<jason_KR> 물론, 되고요.
<jason_KR> (미안합니다만, 약속이나 보증을 하는 말씀은 아니고; "과거에는 그랬다"는)
<soyeomul> 기본 인코딩을 UTF-8 로 하고 싶어요 그 설정값에서요
<soyeomul> 아 과거... 넵 감안해서 들을께요
<jason_KR> (고정할=) 기본값 변경은 기본인데...아마 어따 꽁꽁 숨겨놔서 못 찾는듯...싶어요. ^^
<soyeomul> 글쿤요;;; 과거 파여폭스 판번호라도 알려주심 도움 될거 같아요;;;
<soyeomul> 아님 그 당시 우분투 판번호라도...
<jason_KR> 우분투 판번호요? 1404쯤? 왜 우분투에서 찾아요? 불여우에서 찾아야죠! 우분투에서는 더더욱 잘 도ㅒㅆ는데...
<Seony> 그냥 설정 들어가셔서 폰트  쪽에 보시면 있어요
<jason_KR> 웹 브라우져 문제 아녀요?
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<Seony> 웹브라우저 인코딩 변경은 10년 전에도 있었던 기능인데요
<jason_KR> 그쵸
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> ^^
<Seony> 오히려 고정을 시키는게 더 문제가 됩니다
<soyeomul> 근데 그 값에.. UTF-8 이나 유니코드 만 없어요 제가 원하는건 UTF-8 인데..
<soyeomul> 일단 제가 좀더 알아볼께요... 파여폭스 방금 새로이 업그레이드 시켰습니다...
<Seony> 요즘로 utf-8로 제작하지만, 한국에서는 일부 개발자들이 여전히 euc-kr로 하는 데가 있어서 그런 웹사이트 진입할 때 문제가 되거든요
<soyeomul> 잠시만요,,, 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아 서니님 마자요,,,
<soyeomul> 그래서 기본값을 UTF-8 로 하고픈 거였는데...
<soyeomul> 하여간 새 파여폭스 좀더 조사해볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> 유니코드'도 오래된 것이라서 (물론 판번호가 4까지 나왔나?) 암튼 옛 판이라도 있을텐데, 못찾거나 다른 문제 같아요.
<soyeomul> intl.charset.fallback.override
<soyeomul> 좀 더 정확히... 웹페이지에.. 인코딩이 따로 설정되어 있지 않을때 기본으로 표시할 인코딩값을...
<soyeomul> about:config 로 찾았어요
<soyeomul> 저기에... UTF-8 을 선택할 수가 없더라구요
<soyeomul> 일단 새 파여폭스로 저기에 UTF-8 을 강제로 할당시켰는데.. 지금 되나안되나 테스트 중입니다
<soyeomul> 쿠기나 쌓여있던 캐쉬 다 지우고 테스트 중이어요
<soyeomul> 우리 한글로 된 irclogs *.txt 파일들이 죄다 깨집니다.. 그때마다
<soyeomul> 인코딩을 UTF-8 로 고쳐주면 다시 한글이 보이고 그랬어요
<soyeomul> 파여폭스 재시작합니다
<soyeomul> 안되네여...
<soyeomul> 으....
<soyeomul> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/01/26/%23ubuntu-ko.txt 이 페이지 한글 안깨지는 분 계신가요? 파여폭스에서요 부탁드립니다... 안깨지시는 분... 제발 부탁요
<soyeomul> 으아아아아아아
<autowiz> 넵 깨지는거 같습니다
<autowiz> 텍스트 인코딩이 기본값이 한국어라서 그런거도 같습니다. utf-8 으로 바꾸니까 잘 보입니다.
<soyeomul> 위즈님 확인 감사요,,, 저 혼자만의 문제인줄 알았는데.. 진짜 확인 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> "한국어" 라고 하면 모질라쪽에선... UTF-8 보다 EUC-KR 을 우선하는거 같아서 쪼매 마음이 서근합니다...
<soyeomul> 서근 == 서운하다 라는 사투리...
<soyeomul> 저것을 우째 콤푸타 잘 하시는 분들이 얘기 잘 해주시면 참 좋겠다는 생각이 들어요
<autowiz> 페이지에서 utf-8 인코딩 헤더를 넣는방법이라던가 서버에서 지정이 되나 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> ubuntu-ko.html 은 정상적으로 출력 되는데.. ubuntu-ko.txt 만 그래요
<autowiz> 리눅스 머신은 western 으로 가버리네요
<soyeomul> 네;;;;;
<autowiz> 웹만이 아니라 오프라인 파일에서도 같은일이 생기긴하는데
<autowiz> 파일 맨 처음에 이 파일은 utf-8 이라는 3바이트 코드를 넣는방법도 있긴 합니다.
<soyeomul> 파여폭스 자체내에서 해결할 수 있으면 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 구글 크롬은 문제 없는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아직 구글크롬은 안드로이드 스마트폰에서만 테스트 했어요
<soyeomul> 저 페이지 안드로이드 스마트폰은 제대로 한글 보여주더라구요
<autowiz> 제 윈도우즈 크롬은 깨지던데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제 안드로이드 크롬도 깨집니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 앗... 저도 깨집니다 우분투 크롬 브라우저요
<soyeomul> 아흐다롱디리 아흐 아흐...
<soyeomul> 크롬은 텍스트 인코딩을 선택조차 못하네요
<soyeomul> 인코딩 설정 안된 웹페이지를 UTF-8 로 보내야지 왜... 저렇게 euc-kr 로 보내는지.. 우어엉
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 할라요~
<soyeomul> 위즈님 일단 테스트 확인 감사요 꾸벅꾸벅;;;
<soyeomul> 크롬 브라우저는 일단 지워야겠어요
<soyeomul> 그래도 파여폭스는 인코딩을 수동으로 선택할 수 있어서... 당분간 파여폭스로만 irclogs 사용합니다~
<soyeomul> 고정시킬 수 없다는게 너무 아쉽네요
<autowiz> 크롬은 https://www.deep-watch.net/en/blog/bring-character-encoding-menu-back-to-chrome-with-extension 이런게 있습니다
<soyeomul> 음 위즈님 그 참 좋은 툴이네여 일단 정보 감사드립니다 나중에 크롬 다시 깔게되면 한번 해볼께요
<soyeomul> 북마크!!!
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 음... kldp mithrandir님 마이크로소프트에서 근무하나바요
<soyeomul> MS 윈도우즈 한글입력기 개발부서에서 일한다고 kldp 에 글 올라왔네요
<soyeomul> 웹브라자 UTF-8 문제는 잠시 접어두고 밥묵으러 갑시다~~~
<soyeomul> 모두 점심 맛있게 드세요~
<soyeomul> 어아앙
<soyeomul> 일년치 로그 검색 구현했는데요
<soyeomul> 2011년도 전체에서 "리눅스" 를 검색하는데 결과 출력때까지 12분 45초 결렸씁니다...
<soyeomul> 근데 파이썬에서 yield 는 어떤 상황에서 쓰이나요?
<soyeomul> 질문부터 던져서 죄송;;;
<soyeomul> 믄가 동기부여가 되어야 공부를 하게 되네요;;;
<lexlove_> 항상 열심이시네요.^^
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비오는 목요일입니다~
<soyeomul> 합!
<lexlove_> 여긴 그쳤어요. 기관 차 세차 맡기고 오는 길인데 땀이 비오듯 떨어지네요
<soyeomul> 음~ 더운데다 비가 내렸으니... 습도가 장난 아니겠네여
<lexlove_> 사람들이 개똥을 밟고 타서 차에서 냄새가 진동합니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 전 소똥 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 심지오 제가 실내에 들어가면 사람들이 다 알아바여 냄새로 저 사람 소키우나봐...
<soyeomul> 라면서요...
<soyeomul> 그래서 자주 옵니다 백암온천에요 소냄새를 그래도 좀 희석시켜보려구요
<soyeomul> 아따그나저나 파이썬 공부할게 많아서 머리가 빡시네여~
<lexlove_> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 향수를 써보세요.^^
<soyeomul> 아 넵 므 일단 깨끗이 씻고한 후에요 옷도 깨끗이 빨고 아따 깨끗이 산다는게 이것도 어마무시하게 빡십니다 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 소똥 냄새는 양반입니다.
<soyeomul> ^^;;
<soyeomul> 아따 yield 공부해볼라요~
<soyeomul> 폭풍 검색 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아 먼저 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어소세여~ 린돌님~
<soyeomul> 저도 이만 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-28
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 비가 그친 금요일 아침 인사 드리옵니다~
<soyeomul> 어제 두 테스트를 했는데,,, 한번은 12분 45초 또 한번은 24분 걸렸네요
<soyeomul> 일년치 로그 검색요,,,
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/6ad966d750940bbeb7d55a4314069e25b7889185/s2.py
<soyeomul> 어제 마무리 지었어요. 커서 순환/반복은 접때 5월 30일 서니님이 알려주신거 적용했구요,,,
<soyeomul> 일년치 검색 코드는 접때 육십갑자 원리 그때도 서니님이 알려주신 알고리즘 응용했어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 다 서니님 덕분~
<soyeomul> 돌아갑니다... 하지만 1년치 검색은 진짜로 커피 한잔 마시고 화장실 볼일도 보고해야지만 끝나더라구여
<soyeomul> 짧게는 12분 길게는 24분...
<soyeomul> 커서 순환/반복 이거 정말 머찐 아이디어이고 머찐 코드 같아요;;
<soyeomul> 막대기 같은게 또르르르르 막 굴러가면서 신기하게 쳐다보고 있으면 시간이 금방 흘러가더라구요
<soyeomul> 착시 효과~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오 기록 깼습니다
<soyeomul> 2013년도 전체에서 "리눅스" 열쇠단어로 검색 결과 11분 31초 걸렸어요~
<soyeomul> 만세~!!!
<soyeomul> 에... 이게 랜환경도 영향을 받나봐여
<autowiz> 파일을 받아서 처리하는거면 그럴거 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 집에 안드로이드폰을 게이트웨이로 쓰면 24분대...
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ;
<soyeomul> 그리고... 백암온천 KT망에 바로 물려서 하니깐 11분-12분 정도로 나오네요
<soyeomul> 2013년 12월 한달치 "리눅스" 검색은 1분 4초 걸렸네요;;;
<autowiz> 서버에서 파일이 서빙 되는 속도가 차이가 있을 수 도 있을까요? ㅎㅎ 서버 디스크 IO 나 서버나 중간 네트워크 장비 부하때문에 생기는 걸 수 도 있을거 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 아 이거 원격 grep 도구는 그냥 심심풀이 땅콩~
<soyeomul> 아 위즈님 넵^^;;
<soyeomul> 그냥 돌아간다! 에 안도를 ... ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그래도 대단 하십니다 심심풀이로 그런걸 만드시다니 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저런거 만들면서 파이썬 공부하려구요,,, 진짜 파이썬 좋은거 같아요 문자열 처리!!!
<soyeomul> 서니님이 많이 조언을 주셨어요~
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 위즈님^^;
<autowiz> 아닙니다 저야뭐 별 도움도 안되드려서 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ^^;
<soyeomul> 커서 순환/반복 저거는 pip3 로 모듈 설치할때도 봤어요
<soyeomul> 신기하더라구요,, 진짜 신기했습니다
<soyeomul> 막대기가 또르르르 굴러가니깐 ...
<soyeomul> 저 또르르르가 언제끝날것인가! 에 대한 궁금증... 그래서 시간 가는줄 몰랐어요
<soyeomul> 가장 처음에 본건 옛날에 부팅디스크 넣고 FreeBSD 설치할때였어요
<soyeomul> .....|-\\/ 므 이런것이 또르르르 천천히 굴러가더니 속도가 빨라지면서 부팅하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그때 첨 봤는데 너무 큰 충격을 받아서 아직도 안 잊혀집니다
<soyeomul> 부팅디스크에 넣어진 막대기 굴러가는 기능...
<autowiz> 저도 예전에 AIN 이라는 도스시절 압축 프로그램 쓸때 그런기능이 있어서 재미있다고 생각했었습니다
<soyeomul> 아 도스... 말로만 듣던 도스...
<soyeomul> KISA 에서 윈도우 7 -- 700여 만대를 새 OS 로 업그레이드 하라는 권고를 내렸다네요
<soyeomul> 업그레이드 ===> 교체
<soyeomul> https://www.clien.net/service/board/news/13652234?od=T31&po=0&category=&groupCd=
<soyeomul> 아 기사 출처 인터넷주소 다시 올립니다: https://www.clien.net/service/board/news/13652234
<soyeomul> 700만대를 리눅스로 바꿨음 좋겠네요
<soyeomul> 우분투나 하모니카나 크롬OS 나... 이런들 어떠하리 저런들 어떠하리
<soyeomul> 만수산 드렁칡이 얽힌들 어떠하리 웹브라우저만 뜨면 아무 상관 없는 일
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 할라요~
<soyeomul> CTRL-C 를 bash 명령어로 내릴 수 있나요?
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 이제 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 송아지 한마리 설사 치료하고 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 우사 소돌보러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 하루여~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-29
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비오는 토요일 오전 인사드립니다~
<theone> 안녕하세요^^
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 더원님 어소세여~
<theone> ^^ 네 반가워요~
<soyeomul> 네넨^^
<soyeomul> 첨뵙겠씁니다~
<theone> ㅎㅎ 제가 irc는 처음인데요.
<soyeomul> 저도 irc 아직은 생소하네여~
<theone> 닉 명이 소여물 << 이신건가요?
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<theone> 그~ 소 의 여물? 인거에요?
<soyeomul> 넵 마자여~
<theone> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<theone> 재미있는 닉이네요
<soyeomul> 실제 소를 키우거등요~
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ;
<theone> 아~~~~ ㅎㅎ
<theone> 몇 두 키우시는지 여쭤도 될까요?
<soyeomul> 현재 118두 입니다;
<theone> 우와~~~~~~
<theone> 여울님은 os 뭐쓰세요?
<soyeomul> 우분투 18.04 요~
<theone> 아~
<theone> 저도 윈도우에서 우분투로~
<soyeomul> 좋지요~ 우분투 괜차나요~
<theone> 우분투 지금 2주정도 된거같은데요
<theone> 처음 1주일 째까지만 해도
<theone> 다시 윈도우로 가야하나 했는데 쓰다보니 지금은 익숙해져 가고 있어요
<theone> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그럼 지금도 우분투에서 접속하셨나요?^^
<theone> 네~
<soyeomul> 대화방 접속요~
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 머찌네엽!
<theone> 큿~
<soyeomul> 한글 입력기는요?
<theone> 한글 입력기요?
<soyeomul> 네 한글 입력할때 어떤걸로 쓰세요?
<theone> IBus 이런거 말씀 하시는 건가요?
<soyeomul> 그냥 기본 입력기?
<soyeomul> 넵
<theone> 글쎄요 ㅎㅎ
<theone> 딱히 다른건 설정 한게 없긴 하거든요?
<soyeomul> 아 그냥 우분투 기본 설정 그래도 쓰나바여
<theone> 네
<soyeomul> 한글 입력할때 불편한건 없나여?
<theone> 네
<soyeomul> 지금 irc 프로그램은 몬가요? 궁금하네여
<theone> 가끔 키패드 쪽 엔터가 안먹히긴 하더라고요
<theone> 그냥 웹 접속 했어요 가장 쉬운 방법이라고 나와있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오~
<soyeomul> 웹브라우저는요 크롬? 파여폭스?
<theone> 둘다 써요
<soyeomul> 와~
<soyeomul> 머찌네여!
<theone> 보통 웹 작업 할 때는 크롬 쓰고요
<theone> 그외 서핑 할때는 파폭 쓰고요
<soyeomul> ㅎ 잘 쓰시네요~
<theone> 큿 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 키패드가 전 몬지 몰라서요
<theone> 키패드 키보드 오른쪽에
<theone> 계산기 처럼 있는 숫자 패드요
<soyeomul> 아 전 크롬북이라서 자판배열이 좀 다르네요
<soyeomul> 저의 크롬북엔 키패드가 없어요
<theone> 아~~하
<theone> 크롬북이
<theone> 노트북 같은건가요?
<soyeomul> 넵 노트북입니다 크롬os 가 깔린 노트북입니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 할게 웹서핑 밖에 없어요
<theone> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이제 몬가를 쫌 깊이 있는거 하고싶으면 크롬북에다 우분투 깔고요
<soyeomul> 그럼 코딩도 가능하고요
<soyeomul> 조아요~
<theone> 아하~
<theone> 크롬 os 도 리눅스 기반이에요?
<soyeomul> 넵 리눅스 커널이 밑바닥에 깔려있어요
<theone> 크롬os ㅎㅎ 함 찾아봐야 겠네요
<soyeomul> 근데 그거 찾아봐도 사용자가 설치하기가 애매합니다
<soyeomul> 크롬os 구경할려면 그냥 크롬북 구매 밖에 없어요
<soyeomul> 자 커피나 한잔 할까요~
<theone> 그럼 크롬북을 검색 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<theone> 네^^
<soyeomul> 넵~
<soyeomul> 엇뜨
<soyeomul> 저 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ghk829> 오늘 세션 재미있었습니다!:+1:
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-30
<soyeomul> 일요일 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 9770 새깐돌 설사로 탈수와서 링겔 꼽아씁니다
<soyeomul> 일요일이라서 수의사가 쉬는날이라 처음으로 링겔 스스로 꼽아봤습니다
<soyeomul> 이판사판. 이래디지나 저래디지나 하여간 과감히 꼽았습니다.
<soyeomul> 경정맥 혈관에 꼽아야 한다는 말을 어데서 들었지만, 경정맥이 어디인질 몰라서 한참 어리버리하다가
<soyeomul> 엉덩이 살쪽 가장 두꺼운 부분에 주사바늘 깊게 찔러넣고 수액통에 연결해서 송아지 내부로 수액을 막 넣어씁니다..
<soyeomul> 총 2통 하고 100ml 더 넣었는데...
<soyeomul> 1통 == 1000ml
<soyeomul> 2100 ml 넣고 나니깐 기립 못하던 송아지가 스스로 기립해서 걸어서 어미소에게로 갔습니다..
<soyeomul> 잘 몰라서 헤매었지만,,, 소중한 생명을 살렸다는데 의미를 둡니다 그리고 안도의 한숨..
<soyeomul> 아따따 날 덥습니다 장마비 그친후라 후덥지근합니다
<soyeomul> 다들 주말 잘 보내시구요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-22
<Jason-KR> '
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 월요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 아침해가 뜨자마자 조카(딸) 태어나고 우사에선 송아지 한마리 태어났어요
<soyeomul> 송아지 출생신고 해놓고 조카 보러 가야지하고 쏘렌토 오늘 세차 맡깁니다
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 코로나로 제수씨는 몬보고 그냥 남동생만 보고 와야것어요 카시트 갖다주고 음음음;;;
<soyeomul> 보아하니 아직 코로나로 가족이외엔 서로 왕래가많으면 좋지않을거 같다는 생각이 들었네요
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 어따 저 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 앗!  좋은 하루 ^^ 되세요
<soyeomul> 앗!
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사합니다^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-23
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 화요일 아침 문안인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 음?
<soyeomul> 화요일 맞군요;;;
<soyeomul> 어제 수송아지 5마리 젖땐다고 식겁했네요
<Jason-KR> 좋은 아침입니다. 반갑습니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 더위 조심합시다아아아~
<soyeomul> 오후에 송아지 옮기고나니 대게 핑~~~ 돌더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 잠시 아이스크림 먹으며 30분간 휴식하고서
<soyeomul> 저녁 소밥 주었어요~
<soyeomul> 소밥 = 소여물
<soyeomul> 그래서 어제 넘 피곤하여 농장일지 손도 못대고 그래도 집에서 수박먹고 꿈나라로 직행했네요
<soyeomul> 지금 농장일지 적으러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 수웅~
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 합!\
<soyeomul> 장부 다 적었네요 우어엉 이제 커피 한잔 할 여유 생기네요
<soyeomul> 다들 진짜로 더위 조심합시다요~
<soyeomul> 핑 돌더이다... 진짜 더위 조심~
<soyeomul> 어소세여 렉스님~
<soyeomul> 애플이 ARM 으로 배를 갈아탄다고 합니다
<lex__> 안녕하세여.
<soyeomul> 넵 렉스님^^
<soyeomul> 이제 인텔씨퓨는 내리막길인가바요
<soyeomul> ARM64 와 AMD 로 가는게 어떤가요
<soyeomul> AMD 는 참 그 토발즈행님이 작업용콤푸타를  AMD 로 바꾸었다네요
<soyeomul> 구글 아틀라스가 인텔씨퓨라서 잠시 보류중입니다
<soyeomul> 차후 AMD 라이젠 크롬북 나오면 다시 생각해볼까해요
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 픽셀북 고는 안녕~ 되겠습니다~
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 아따 파여폭스가 얼음 되었어요
<soyeomul> 이멕스는 멀쩡히 살아있는데
<lex__> 왜 얼음이 되었나요?
<soyeomul> 이맥스에서 쉘 열어서 killall -9 firefox 로 조용히 종료시켰어요
<soyeomul> 가끔 얼음이 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 파여폭스
<soyeomul> ALT+ESC 눈지르면 파여폭스 얼음상태에서 다른 활성화된 그놈터미날이나 이맥스가 뜨더라구요
<soyeomul> 그때 잽싸게 killall 시전...
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 할까하니다~~~
<lex__> 그렇군요.
<soyeomul> 웹서핑은 이제 그냥 크롬OS 에서 해야것어요
<soyeomul> 억수로 빠릅니다 크롬OS 브라우징요
<soyeomul> 억수로 == 굉장히
<lex__> 얼음이 된다는 표현이 재미있네요.^^
<soyeomul> 그 freezing 을 우리말로 마땅히 번역할 말이 안뜨올라요
<soyeomul> 10년전 나비가 프리징 되었을때 "얼음이 되어요" 라고 나비개발자분께 그대로 버그리폿했는데
<soyeomul> 사람들 다 배꼽잡고 웃었대요~
<lex__> 지금 제가 그 상황 비스므리합니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오잉
<lex__> 흔히 먹통되었다라고 하잖아요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 콤푸타도 뭔가가 멈추었나바요~
<soyeomul> 아 먹통!!!
<lex__> 얼음 되었다라는 표현은 처음 들어서 재미있네요
<soyeomul> 아 프리징 이게 먹통이군요
<lex__> 신선합니다.
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~
<soyeomul> 지금 관심사는 토발즈행님이 AMD 라이젠 어떤 씨퓨일까가 무척 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 그럼 크롬북애서 같은 씨퓨 써는거 사고싶은 그런 느낌~
<soyeomul> 소 팔아서 크롬북 다 사는 소여물 아아아아 이러다 재산 거들나것어유
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 사서 쓰다가 동생 친구 후배 등등 선물로 막 줍니다
<soyeomul> 지금까지 한 여섯대의 크롬북을 구매했네요
<soyeomul> ARM64 MT8173C 크롬북이 가장 맘에 들어요
<lex__> 오~ 멋진 형님이시군요
<soyeomul> 크롬북을 선물로 주면서 리눅스 사랑해줘~ 라는 한마디 건넵니다
<soyeomul> 행님 리눅스가 머에요? 이럽니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아따 이제 갈 시간이네요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 재준님 그리고
<soyeomul> 우분투 식구분들 모두다
<soyeomul> 존 하루 보내시구요 더위 조심하시구요
<lex__> 네. 수고하세요
<soyeomul> 5 4 444 333 22 2 1 0 0 0  0 0 0  0 \0 ;;;
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 더위 조심하세요
<soyeomul> 넵 렉스님!!!
<soyeomul> 진짜 갑니다!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lex__> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-24
<UbuntuKrSlack> <douksini> 즐거운 수요일 아침입니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <douksini> 어젯밤  NAS가 갑자기 사망하시는 바람에, DS920+를 눈팅중입니다. 고민고민...
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이른 아침부터 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 오늘은 수요일
<soyeomul> 점심후 비가 쏟아질듯한 날씹니다
<soyeomul> 어릴때 뒷다리 힘줄이 끊어진 송아지가 있었는데 수의사는 안락사를 권유했으나 주인으로서 너무 불쌍하여 살려두고 볏짚만 계속 먹여왔어요
<soyeomul> 지금 생명만 유지중인데.. 이 깐돌이가 이제 11개월령
<soyeomul> 한번 반대편으로 잘못 넘어지면 홀로 기립을 못할 지경에까지 왔네요
<soyeomul> 도축장에 물어보니 운송비/도축비용 제하면 적자랍니다...
<soyeomul> 그래서 그냥 이아이가 하늘로 올라가는날까지 농장에 데리고 있을라고요
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 이보다 슬픈 이야그가 있을까해요 소 먹이는 사람들중에서요
<soyeomul> 이 아이의 어미소는 또다른 새끼를 낳아서 그 새끼에게 젖을 먹이느라 서로 분리를 한지 열흘 되었네요
<soyeomul> 이 아이는 어미없이 이제 홀로서기를 하는데.. 그 홀로서기가 하늘로 갈 준비라니 너무 맘이 서근하네여...
<soyeomul> 각설하고
<soyeomul> 며칠전 두마리 태어나서 어제 출생신고했는데 이제 총 130두가 되었어요
<soyeomul> 최고치가 제작년 124두였는데...
<soyeomul> 그 기록을 올해 갱신했습니다
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔요~
<ircCloud_autowiz> gnome-shell --replace
<ircCloud_autowiz> 여기가 아닌데 말입니다 ㅜㅜ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 위즈님 안녕하세요~~~
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넵 위즈님~!
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세요~~~!
<lex__> 안녕하세요 소여물님. 위즈님
<lex__> 예전엔 오즈님이라고 불렀던거 같아요.^^
<soyeomul> 아 위즈님 오즈님 옼토위즈님
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 키보드가 기억해요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 올해 23번째 송아지까지 주민등록번호 나왔어요 방금
<soyeomul> 연락받고 농장일지에 적었네요
<lex__> 오~ 축하드려요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~~~
<soyeomul> 그아이까지 130두인데... 어제 소 비육칸으로 한마리 옮기다가
<soyeomul> 너무 고삐를 세게 당겨서
<soyeomul> 아이가 탈진했어요 그만
<lex__> 아이고.
<soyeomul> 길옆 웅덩이로 내려가서
<soyeomul> 한시간 동안 파업하더라구요
<soyeomul> 내려가서 아빠가 잘몬했어요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 이러고 한시간동안 달랬어요
<lex__> ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 그리고나니 스스로 일어나서 비육칸으로 무사히 !~
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 그나저나 커피한잔 더 합시다아아아아앙~
<lex__> 전 딸기요거트 먹고 있답니다. 커피 맛있게 드세요
<soyeomul> 오! 딸기요거트!
<lex__> 뽀빠이님 어서 오세요
<lex__> soyeomul: 네. 별다방이에요.^^
<soyeomul> 어
<soyeomul> 이맥스인지라 이게 몬지 몰건네요
<soyeomul> 아하.. 네 렉스님^^^ 연두색 칼라 믄지 이제 감잡았네요 감사합니다^^^
<soyeomul> 전 이만!@
<soyeomul> 물러갑니다 45분까지인지라
<lex__> 연두색 컬러요??
<soyeomul> 크롬북 접고
<lex__> 네. 수고하세요.
<soyeomul> 닉네임이 연두색으로 변했더라구요
<soyeomul> 하여간 별로 안중요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 네 모두다 수고하시고 존 하루요~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<HANSA> 깔끔하게 우분투를 사용하고 싶어서 우분투 서버를 먼처 설치하고 이 위에 i3wm를 설치하고 apt install xorg를 실행했습니다.
<HANSA> 그런데 지금 엔비디아와 AMD 그래픽 카드 두개를 동시에 사용하는 상황에서 엔디비아쪽 DP로는 스플래시 스크린만 뜨고는 전혀 출력이 안되는데
<HANSA> Xorg의 듀얼모니터 conf 파일이 어디에 있나요? /etc에는 xorg에 관련된 디렉토리가 전혀 없던데요.
<HANSA> 감사합니다.
<Jason-KR> 확인은 못했지만 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 로 기억합니다만...
<HANSA> 확인해 보겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<Jason-KR>  ㅠㅠ 참고로 제 컴에는 위 설정 파일 없으며,
<Jason-KR>  usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d 는 있어요.
<Jason-KR> 윽 파일이 아니고 디렉토리 였네요. 죄송
<pchero1> 오랜만에 옛날 홍콩 영화를 봤는데 너무 좋네요. ㅠ
<pchero1> 아시는분 많겠지요.. 서유기-월광보합. 보면서 정말 빵빵터졌습니다.
<pchero1> 내일은 선리기연을 봐야겠습니다.. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-25
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 로그인 해 놓고 눈팅만 하네요…
<ircCloud_autowiz> 원래 그러라고 IRC 가 있는거 아니겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <douksini> 안녕하세요.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul`> 합!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 목요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 아 크롬OS 에서 복사한건 여기 우분투에 붙여넣기 안되네요
<soyeomul> 다시 파여폭스 띄웁니다
<soyeomul> https://www.clien.net/service/board/news/15097758
<soyeomul> 이틀 된 소식인데요
<soyeomul> 관심있게 지켜봤습니다
<soyeomul> 애플이 ARM 으로 간다는것은 미래에 리눅스에 회사의 사활을 건다라는것과 같은말 아닌가 싶어요
<soyeomul> 그러니까 Windows10 에서 구동되는 많은 윈도우즈 프로그램은 포기한다라는거 같아서요
<soyeomul> 포기하는 이유는 간단한거 같아요... 돈이 안된다라고 판단한거 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 미래엔 x86에서만 돌아가는 윈도우즈 프로그램들은 돈이 안된다라고 결론 내린거 같아요
<soyeomul> 그래서 저도 앞으로 추가로 장비 구매할때
<soyeomul> (아 물론 크롬북입니다)
<soyeomul> 인텔씨퓨는 제외하려고요
<soyeomul> 냐하하~ 소여물 생각이었네요~
<soyeomul> 그레서 픽셀북 고 (Atlas) 도 포기합니다.
<soyeomul> 토발즈 행님이 AMD 시퓨로 갈아탔다는데 저도 라이젠 크롬북을 요즘 계속 쳐다보고 있네요
<soyeomul> ARM64 는 지금 쓰고 있는 이 크롬북이어서 ARM 에 대한 목마름은 지금은 없네요
<soyeomul> Zork!
<soyeomul> 저 애플 ARM 갈아탄다는 소식과 함께 일본 수퍼콤푸타가 1등했다는 소식이 같은날 쏟아지는 바람에
<soyeomul> 사람들이 ARM 성능이 구려라는 인식이 쏴아아악 사라진거 같아요 일본 수퍼콤푸타도 ARM
<soyeomul> 다시는 ARM(발음:에이알앰) 을 이젠 사람들이 무시 몬할거 같아요~
<soyeomul> 새로운 ARM 맥은 리눅스 구동 머신으로 부각될거 같아요
<soyeomul> 지금 크롬북에서 리눅스가 깔리는것처럼요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 날씨가 오묘한것이 비가 올듯 맑을듯 감이 안오는 날입니다
<soyeomul> 더위 잘 견디고 계신지요~ 재준님~
<Jason-KR> 암'과 리눅'은 이미 좋은 궁합 중. ㅋ    잘 아는 분이 지금 많이 바쁜가 봐요?!
<soyeomul> 아니 이 채널에 ARM 잘 아시느 분이 계신가요?
<soyeomul> 와와~
<Jason-KR> 덕분에 잘 지냅니다. 단기 예보를 봤더니 남부지방으로 집중. 그래서 걱정입니다.
<soyeomul> 움~ 비가 좀 내렸음 하는바람이 좀 있어요 솔직히요
<Jason-KR> 리눅 암 썹 상용 관련....더 이상 발언은 "합" ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아 옙^^
<soyeomul> 하여간 ARM 발표 하나로 애플 주가가 고공행진 이거이 정말 물건이네요~
<soyeomul> 잡스 하늘로 간 이후 애플엔 미래가 없다라고 생각했는데...
<soyeomul> 이야 팀쿡 나름 선전하고 있다는 생각 듭니다
<soyeomul> ARM 으로 승부수를 던지다니!
<Jason-KR> 그래도, 좝스에 비하면 미흡하다는 느낌.
<soyeomul> ㅎ 그래도 ARM 은 정말 머찐 홈런입니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 인텔이 속 썩여서 asci, soc 업계에서 보면 예견된? <--- 이라고 들었어요.
<Jason-KR> s/asic/asci
<soyeomul> 아 전 무슨 말인지 모를 전문용어내요
<soyeomul> 죄성;;;
<soyeomul> 하여간 이후로는 ARM 을 모르면 시대에 뒤떠러진 개발자가 되고마는...
<soyeomul> 농사꾼도 ARM을 쓰기에 냐하하~~~
<Jason-KR> SoC 시스템 온 칩, ASIC 주문자 (가 요구하는 설계대로 만들어서 대량 생산하는) 칩
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 재준님 설명 감사요!
<soyeomul> 참 오래살고볼일이네요 콤푸타 세계는 하루가 멀다하고 믄가가 후다닥 바뀌어 넘어가는
<soyeomul> 발표도 구글/애플 이 뭔가를 발표하면 사람들이 오오오오오!!! 이런 분위기
<soyeomul> 다른 회사가 발표하면 "머여 니가 뭔데..." 이런 느낌~
<soyeomul> 하여간 재밋어요~
<Jason-KR> 한국(인)은 왜 안되까요? ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 대한민국에선 코로나 연구 관련 노벨상!!!
<soyeomul> 가즈아~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 논문 한개가 네이처 같은곳에 실리고 노벨상 타면 전세계 모든 유명한 IT 기업 구글 애플 마이크로소프트 아마존 모두다 해당 논문에 관련된 서비스나 프로그램 같은걸 만들어낼테니,,,
<soyeomul> 이하 소설이자 희망사항이었어요~
<soyeomul> 우어어어~~~
<soyeomul> 송아지 설사나 치료 잘 해야것어요 전;;;
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔요~~~~~~
<Jason-KR> 네이져 하니까 생각나서 -->
<Jason-KR> https://www.gov.kr/portal/gvrnPolicy/view/H2006000000676442?policyType=G00301&Mcode=11218
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 반도체
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 자세히 보니 삼성이 함께 있네요
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 그래도 네이처라니 좋은소식입니다
<soyeomul> 믄가를 끊임없이 새롭게 차고나가야 회사가 유지되나봅니다
<soyeomul> 다들 계속 연구에 투자하는게 그리 보이네요
<soyeomul> 네이처는 믿을만한게 한때 시끌벅적했던 줄기세포 사건을 단호하게 내쳤던 곳.. 사이언스 잡지는 실었는데 네이처는 단호하게 거절했었던터라... 신뢰의 아이콘~ 으로 자리잡는거 같아요 과학/기술 학술지 중에서요 전 세계 탑!
<soyeomul> 과학자나 기술자중에서 노벨상으로 가는 중단 단계가 네이처가 아닐까 생각해요
<soyeomul> 링크 감사합니다 ! 재준님~
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 어
<soyeomul> 아직 제가 살아있네요
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 맛있게 드세요~~~
<soyeomul> 이만 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 즐  점섬식사~
<soyeomul> 5 4 3 2 1 0 0 0
<soyeomul> \0'
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 재준님^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<pchero1> 안녕하세요. :)
<UbuntuKrSlack> <waltzbox> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <waltzbox> 혹시 kldp.org 사이트 더이상 운영 안하는건가요?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <waltzbox> 아시는분 계실까요.. 저기 포럼에 찾고싶은 추억이 있는데.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 야밤에 우사에서 접속합니다
<soyeomul> 산돼지가 출몰하여 사냥꾼들이 밤에 순찰돕니다
<soyeomul> 대숲농장에도 가끔 산돼지가 보입니다
<soyeomul> 시커머코 소보단 작지만험하게 생겻어요
<soyeomul> 농장에먹을거없나하고 내려와 사료를 다 해집어놓고 저질해놓고 다시 산으로 ㄷㄹ아갑니다
<soyeomul> 배채우러 농장 침입하는건데요 좀 속상해여
<soyeomul> 그래서 오늘은 저도 농장서 보초섭니다
<soyeomul> 바떼리가다할때까지는 접속유지합니다 15%
<soyeomul> 옆에 논인데 개구락지가 개굴개굴 울어댑니다
<soyeomul> 이거시 야근이라는건가바요
<soyeomul> 더는 졸음을 견딜수엄네여 퇴근합니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-26
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 2020년 6월 26일 아침 문안인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 우뜨뜨 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 안녕하세여
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.
<lex__> 즐거운 금요일입니다.
<Jason-KR> 호호호   즐겁게 생각한다니 덩달아 즐겁습니다.
<lex__> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-27
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 토요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 커피타임~!
<soyeomul> 꿈을 꾸었는데요
<soyeomul> 농장 한우자료를 JSON 으로 마아아악 변환해서 그걸 실험하는 장면이었어요
<soyeomul> 아직 자료형에 무엇을 넣을지 구상중인데,,, 이게 꿈으로 나오더라구요
<Jason-KR> json 하니까 생각나는 기사가 있는데...잠시만요.
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> {"출생일자"="", "성별"="", "개체위치"="", "수정여부"="", "정액번호"="", "수정날짜"="", "분만예정일"=""}
<soyeomul> 대략 이정도구요 좀 더 추가할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 백신접종차수, 백신접종일자, 등등 아직도 많이 있어요;;;
<soyeomul> 모개체번호와 유전자등급 도 있는데... 이까지 들어가면... 점점 복잡해지네요
<Jason-KR> https://opensource.com/article/20/6/modern-linux-command-line-tools
<Jason-KR>   기사 중에서 4번 jq 로 대체하면 더 편리하다는...
<Jason-KR> 저는 json 잘 쓸 일이 없어서 5번 fd-find 만 쓰고 있어요.
<soyeomul> 와!
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사요!
<soyeomul> 이야~~~ 쉘명령어로 json 파일 바로 분석해버리네요!!!
<Jason-KR> 이럴 땐, 제가 흐뭇합니다. 감사. ^^
<soyeomul> 끝내주네요~~~~!!!
<soyeomul> 저거 C언어로 하면 진짜 빡시구여 분석
<soyeomul> 파이썬은 그나마 좀 낫구요
<soyeomul> jq 는 속전속결이군요~!
<Jason-KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 동감=공감
<soyeomul> 북마크 해뒀어요 파여폭스~
<soyeomul> json 좋아하는게 저게 UTF-8 강제더라구여 가장 최근 RFC 문서에 포함되었다더라구요
<Jason-KR> 북마크? 오픈소스.org 가 아니고 오픈소스.com 좀 독특하죠?
<soyeomul> 그래서 json 을 서로 주고받다보면 사람들사이에 어지간히 둔해도 UTF-8 에 대한 고려를 할거고
<soyeomul> 오이?
<soyeomul> 아 무슨말인지 이제 이해했네요
<soyeomul> 오픈소스.com 전 거부감 없네요
<soyeomul> 우분투도 우분투.com 이라서요~
<Jason-KR> 한번 읽고 지나간 기사를 저도 다시 찾으려는데 .org 에서 한참 찾다가, 나중에 .com 에서 찾아서 저는 분명히 기억합니다.
<soyeomul> 자주 방문 하는 사이트인가바요~
<Jason-KR> (강원도 사투리) 아니래요.
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 처음엔 json 구조가 꽤 복잡하다 여겼는데...
<soyeomul> 한우 자료를 연구하다가보니 json 이 가장 아름다운 틀이라는 생각이 들었어요 문득
<soyeomul> 더 찾아보니 UTF-8 !
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 게다라 인터넷 스탠다아아아아아아아드~
<soyeomul> 그냥 반해버렸어요~
<soyeomul> 심지어 어떤 생각까지 했냐믄
<soyeomul> 그복잡하고도 복잡한 DNA 염기서열도 JSON 으로 표현가능하지 않냐는 허무맹랑한 생각도 했었네요
<Jason-KR> 거기까진 모르겠음. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 저도 몰라요
<soyeomul> 그냥 상상이었어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 json 너무 아름다워요 세상의 모든 정보/자료들을 JSON 틀안에다 배치시킬 수 있을거 같다는 생각...
<soyeomul> {"천": [......], "지": [......], "인": [......]} <=== JSON 으로 표현한 세상
<soyeomul> 그냥저냥~
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 더 하자구요~
<soyeomul> kldp 가 오래가네요
<soyeomul> 하드디스크가 깨졌나... 왜 그렇게 오래갈까요
<Jason-KR> 역시 아직도 저는 json jq 랑  거리는 있지만, jp 관련 더 볼 필요는 있어 보입니다. 특히 소여물님 1)https://stedolan.github.io/jq/  그리고
<Jason-KR> 2) https://opensource.com/article/17/7/20-sysadmin-commands  의   2번.
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 재준님 두개다 북마크 해뒀습니다!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 전 이만 먼저 가볼께요!
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 수고하세요~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 5 4 3 3 33333 22 21111 0 00 0 00 0 00 0 0 0;;;
<soyeomul> \0;
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-28
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 일요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 어 먼저 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
